# Nachtbiken in Bonn



## diamonus (22. August 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe schon öfters von Nacht-Bike-Sessions in anderen Orten gehört und gelesen; und die Meisten sind begeistert.
Daher wollte ich mal fragen wer dazu Vorschläge oder/und Lust hätte.

Fraglich wäre zum Beispiel ob man im Wald oder in der City fahren sollte. Gegen den Wald spricht, dass man eine ultra helle Beleuchtung bräuchte und gegen die Stadt spricht, dass die Bonner Innenstadt nicht gerade das Highlight in Sachen Citybiken darbietet.

Schreibt doch mal.

Würde mich übrigens auch freuen neue Leute aus Bonn, die auch biken, kennenzulernen.


----------



## pratt (23. August 2003)

Wir haben vorigen Herbst mit Nachtbiken angefangen und gedacht, dass man im Wald halt nur die breiteren Wege fährt. Aber im Endeffekt sind wir im Dunkeln auch die ganz steilen, engen, mit nassen Wurzeln übersäten Singletrails gefahren, das ging super. Wir hatten im Dunkeln weniger und harmlosere Stürze als im Hellen. 
Meine Erklärung dazu: man fährt langsamer, da man nicht so weit gucken kann, man führt konzentrierter, da jeden Augenblick ein Hindernis ins Sichtfeld kommen kann.
Der Vorteil ist, man meint man fährt schneller und so werden die langweiligeren Wege zu einem Neuen Erlebnis.

Bei uns fahren die Meisten mit der günstigen "Sigma Mirage" (gibts bei den meisten Onlineshops für ca.35,- )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0tz3npl0tz (24. August 2003)

Hi
Ich wohne in Bonn (Duisdorf) und hätte auch mal lust zum Nachtbiken bzw zum einfach so fahren.
Und von wegen Nachtbiken was ist den mit dem Rheinufer mal vorrausgesetzt das ist nicht soo dolle beleuchtet?!?!


----------



## diamonus (24. August 2003)

Rheinufer wäre schon eine Idee, aber was kann man da schon machen?!

Ich hatte mir  eher überlegt, dass man sich auf dem Venusberg trifft, von dort aus
zum Rhein(ufer) runterheitzt und dann in Richtung Rheinaue fährt.
Bei der Sache mit dem Venusberg gäbe es zum Beispel auch mehrere Möglichkeiten:

- durch den Kottenforst, d.h. einen singletrial durch den Wald in Richtung Rheinaue,

- oder durch das Melbtal...

- oder den Klinikenweg runter in Richtung Marienhospital, durch die Stadt und...

Was für ein Bike fährst du eigentlich?
Vielldeicht kennen wir uns ja schon und wissen es nur nicht - wie heisst du?

Ich heiße Andreas und fahre ein Rockymountain Slayer(von 2000).


----------



## h0tz3npl0tz (24. August 2003)

mH stimmt Rheinufer ist ein bissel langweilig außer geradeaus fahren geht da ja sonst nix^^

So nu zu mir ich heiße Florian und fahre ein selbsgebautes Rad Ich stelle morgen einfah mal ein Foto rein ist einfahcer als alles Aufzuzählen was alles an dem Rad dran ist


----------



## diamonus (24. August 2003)

Ok, ok,

gute Idee mit dem Foto.
Ich habe mir übrigens zum Nachtbiken den Dienstag überlegt.
Dann würden wir uns vielleicht um 9:00 Uhr oder so treffen.
Morgen hat ein Freund von mir auch endlich sein neues Vorderrad bekommen, dann kann der auch noch mitfahren und mein Bruder fährt auch mit. Dann wären wir schon zu viert.


----------



## h0tz3npl0tz (25. August 2003)

Hmm also ich kann diese Woche schlecht, da ich bis zum 30. arbeiten bin, aber danach könnte ich.

und hier ist noch das pic


----------



## diamonus (26. August 2003)

Hey, das bike sieht ja ganz gut aus!

Nächste Woch wäre bei mir schlecht, da ich in die Bike-World nach Leogang fahre.

Naja vielleicht können wir ja danach noch was ausmachen.


----------



## h0tz3npl0tz (26. August 2003)

Was ist denn mit Samstag abend, bis dahin ist ja nochn bisschen zeit, vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar mehr leute.


----------



## h0tz3npl0tz (26. August 2003)

Hi
Ich hätte heute doch Zeit, da ich morgen nicht arbeiten muss, wenn ihr doch fahrt dann postet doch bitte ins forum und wenn ja wo wir uns treffen.


----------



## diamonus (27. August 2003)

Hi, wir waren gestern nicht biken!

Aber Samstag wäre auch bei mir gar nicht so schlecht. Ich frage mal meine Freunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotte (3. September 2003)

Ich verkloppe mein Bike....
Infos unter [email protected]

Bild zeigt das Teil


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. Oktober 2007)

Soooo, bevor ich neues thema starte lass ich das hier doch wieder von den toten auferstehen 
Themeninhalt ist wie man denken kann der selbe  Also Nacht/Abendfahrten im Siebengebirge ! Wäre da jemand mit am Start ? Alleine ist das immer so ne Sache... 
Richtige Beleuchtung vorrausgesetzt 
Gruß


----------



## NeverSayNever (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen! Nachtbiken ist ne spitzen Idee, is ja Halloween!! bin dabei und mein bruder wahrscheinlich auch. fahren BMC all Mountain. bitte am Wochenende wenns geht mir passt es ab 19.10-21.10 Protektoren Helm alles am start. wäre auch für singel zb. kottenf.

Gruß Patrick (Bonn)


----------



## 2dangerbiker (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätte auch mal Lust zum Nachtbiken.
Bin letzte Woche mit einen Freunde von Villip zur Landskrone gefahren (noch im hellen) Dunkelheit auf der Landskrone abegewartet und Aussicht auf Neuenahr genossen und dann im Dunkeln nach Hause. Hat tierisch Bock gemacht, bin sonst diese Runde alleine gefahren, aber zu zweit hat es mehr Spass gemacht.
Wenn ihr Lust hat im Kottenforst zufahren bin ich dabei wenn ich Zeit habe.
Am liebsten in der Woche.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Oktober 2007)

hey!
na das hört sich ja schonmal net schlecht an hier  kommen bestimmt noch mehr die sich melden.... 
ist kottenforst nicht einfach nur ne große flache ebene mit wegen im schachbrettmuster ?! da gibts doch net sooo schöne wege eigentlich oder ?? ich benutzt die wege da nur als hin/rückweg zur eifel

@NeverSayNever
so konkretes datum weiß ich noch net ob ich da kann  aber ich denke die wintersaison ist noch lang genug um was zu finden 
was fährst du denn so ?! weil protektoren und so hab ich net... und auch keinen fullface helm... und eigentlich dachte ich, dass ich auch all-mountain fahre


----------



## Krampe (10. Oktober 2007)

Hi zusammen,
leider fängt das Nachtbaiken jetzt wieder an. Da habe ich noch gar keinen Bock drauf.... 
Ich frage mich nur warum man dafür besondere Locations sucht.
Einfach das fahren was man sonst auch fährt.. 
Gruß Krampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (10. Oktober 2007)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> hey!
> na das hört sich ja schonmal net schlecht an hier  kommen bestimmt noch mehr die sich melden....
> ist kottenforst nicht einfach nur ne große flache ebene mit wegen im schachbrettmuster ?! da gibts doch net sooo schöne wege eigentlich oder ?? ich benutzt die wege da nur als hin/rückweg zur eifel
> 
> ...



Kottenforst war ein Vorschlag von mir.
es gibt dort auch einige Trails und die Kante nach Bonn, Friesdorf etc. sind einige schöne Abfahrten drin. Ich will nicht extremes fahren, weil ich den Winter noch heil überleben will. Im dunkeln fährt man allgemein was langsamer und vorsichtiger. Ich will nicht da fahren, wo viele Autos sind, weil die Autofahrer im dunkeln meist überfordert sind und mir das einfach zu gefährlich ist. Der Kottenforst bietet sich für mich wegen der kurzen Anreise an. 
Wenn du Lust hast können wir vielleicht einen Termin machen. Zeitpunkt 19:00 Uhr finde ich am besten.  Fahrzeit bis ca.21 Uhr . Treffpunkt: irgendwo im Kottenforst.
Wer Lust hat kann sich melden und wir machen einen bestimmten Tag und Treffpunkt aus.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Oktober 2007)

ich lass mich bzgl kottenforst gerne positiv überraschen 
und das mit autos stimmt wohl leider... aber ich fahr immer aufm radweg am rhein zum siebengebirge. im prinzip hat man dann wenig mit autos am hut.
bin ab nächster woche wieder in bonn. mir passt unter der woche besser als am wochenende, weil ich da meistens net in bonn bin.
gruß


----------



## b_trier (10. Oktober 2007)

So! Ich wäre auch dabei. In der Woche kann ich vorraussichtlich Mo.Di.Mi.Fr. abends ab 19:00 h und WE Samstag ab 16 uhr und Sonntags den ganzen Tag. 

Fahre mit einem guten Freund kommendes Wochenende eine Tour hinten am Ennert Bad in Beuel hoch und dann über das Gebirge rüber zum SG /Drachenfels evtl. weiter bis Löwenburg. Sonst halt immer nur unten am Rhein entlang und dann am Drachenfels hoch....wird ja auf dauer auch langweilig.

Heute abend gibts nur die kleine Ennertrunde...d.h. wir kommen über dem Dornheckensee raus und geniessen einen Ausblick der sich nicht verstecken braucht. Wer intresse hat mitzugurken ---> Bitte melden ;o)

LG
Björn


----------



## 2dangerbiker (10. Oktober 2007)

Wie sieht es nächste Woche Dienstag aus?
Kottenforst, Waldau oder Wildgehege ?
Startzeit 19 Uhr? Zwei Stunden müsste für den Anfang reichen.


----------



## b_trier (10. Oktober 2007)

OHA da sagste was...lol

War am sonntag Richtung Waldau gestartet und als ich ankam hatte ich nen Platten....nunja...;o)

das blöde war dass ich wiedermal Pumpe + Ersatzschlauch zu Hause gelassen habe. 

Nee, im Prinzip würde ich gerne mitfahren ja.


----------



## NeverSayNever (10. Oktober 2007)

also bin dabei ob we oder in der woche würde gern singel trails fahren aber die Mehrheit entscheidet, klar Protektoren Helm etc. muss nicht sein war auch nicht so gemeint bin nur für jeden fun zu haben, bitte nur keine beton Strassen, keine Autos, rein in den wald Eifel wäre auch cool aber zu weit von zu hause muss dann mit auto kommen sonst kottenf.- also treffen!  *DI 19:00*  von mir [email protected] dangerbike wer führt? und kennt ne gute strecke?


----------



## NeverSayNever (10. Oktober 2007)

PS. fahrt sollte langsam und für "anfänger" sein!


----------



## 2dangerbiker (10. Oktober 2007)

Treffpunkt: Wildgehege an der Waldau bei den Wildschweine
Zeit: 16.10.07 19:00UHR 
Dauer ca. 2Stunden
Strecke: Wenn ihr wollt Melbachtal runter, hinter Marienhospital zum Venusberg und dann schauen wir mal


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Oktober 2007)

wenn bis dahin die neue lampe bei mir angekommen ist bin ich am start 
und man vllt nochmal genauer sagt wo der treffpunkt ist  straße ?! oder google earth kooordinaten  
gruß


----------



## b_trier (10. Oktober 2007)

Hört sich cool an, bin dabei. Bin bisher nicht so oft an der Waldau gewesen. Wo ist dieses Wildgehege genau? ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (11. Oktober 2007)

ihr seid Bonner fahrt MTB und ihr kennt euch in Gott und die Welt aus, aber nicht im Bonner Kottenforst. Schämmt euch! 

Kein Problem:
Treffpunkt befindet sich 50Grad 41'28.52N / 7Grad 05'58.58O (habe ich so abgelesen)
Nochmal eine Beschreibung mit Wörtern:
Venusberg gibt es ein Ausflugrestaurant Waldau, bzw. ein großer Spielplatz im Kottenforst/Waldrand) von dort geht ein Weg nach links (müßte Richtung Norden sein), den etwa 80 Meter fahren und die nächste rechts fahren. Nach ca. 40 Meter fängt das Wildgehege an. Im ersten Bereich sind die Wildschweine und dort wollen wir uns treffen.
Bei weitern Fragen, bitte PN.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Oktober 2007)

hey, danke! habs gefunden  und bin sogar schon paar mal vorbeigekommen! aber wußte halt net dass es das ist...
dummer paketdienst mit lämpken war heut wieder nicht da  tja jetzt bleibt nur noch FR/SA/MO


----------



## b_trier (12. Oktober 2007)

Wat haste dir denn feines für ein lämpken gekauft? ;o)


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Oktober 2007)

nen wilmachen  ich hoffe doch schwer dass sie meine erwartungen erfüllt!  für das geld (  ) kann man das schließlich erwarten! aber zum glück hab ich ja hier meinen goldesel neben mir stehen der schön weiterhin schei**


----------



## b_trier (12. Oktober 2007)

Schön ein Wilmachen... *brenn-brenn*

Oh ja dann komm ich mal was Geld holen bei dir ;o)

Ich wollt mir, nachdem ich natürlich erst ein paar reviews gelesen habe, die neuen Ixon IQ Speed im doppelpack holen. Mal gucken wie gut die sind.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Oktober 2007)

soooo, sie ist angekommen  
kannte sie vorher noch net live.... aber ist echt genial  da lohnt sich das paar monate ravioli essen jetzt 
also ich bin dann wohl auch dienstag am start ! wenn ich jetzt richtig nachgeguckt habe sind wir: 
NeverSayNever, b_trier, 2dangerbiker , Ich
kennen sich eigentlich schon leute hier gegenseitig ?? oder isses gruppenblinddate  
gruß


----------



## b_trier (13. Oktober 2007)

Hi Andi, für mich persönlich gilt letzteres ;o) Vielleicht bringe ich noch nen Freund mit am diensteg, aber nur vielleicht...


----------



## NeverSayNever (13. Oktober 2007)

hi für mich auch blind. bringe noch mein bruder mit


----------



## kamikaze-cat (13. Oktober 2007)

So....halo zusammen!!! Bike ab und ann,wenn's die Zeit erlaubt auch gerne Nachts  wenn Ihr nichts dagegen habt,würde ich mich(Zeit vorausgesetzt)mal anschließen    Gruß Arno-Bonn Weststadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (14. Oktober 2007)

Wird ja vielleicht eine sehr große Truppe, wenn jeder noch einen mit nimmt. Ich bringe auch noch einen Freund mit. Ich kenne auch noch keinen persönlich von euch, freue mich aber euch kennen zu lernen. 
bis Dienstag


----------



## NeverSayNever (16. Oktober 2007)

na super "wer zu spät kommt den bestraft das leben" war ca 20 nach 7 da und die Fußgänger haben euch noch gesehen.... Habens aber nicht geschafft euch einzuholen hoffe es hat spass gemacht und wir wiederholen es. bis dann


----------



## kamikaze-cat (16. Oktober 2007)

na,das wäre ja lustig geworden...dann wären die 10 kleinen bikerlein ja komplett gewesen 
Dem Guide jedenfalls nochmals vielen Dank für seine Ortskenntnisse  und nach einem verdienten Weizen und fast das siebte ausgeschiedene Bikerlein gewesen zu sein...gehe ich nun schlafen und freue mich hoffentlich auf eine weitere Night-Runde  bis denne.....


----------



## 2dangerbiker (17. Oktober 2007)

Hat Spass gemacht gestern, müssen wir nächste Woche umbedingt wiederholen.
Schade das zwei Biker(in) sehr früh ausgestiegen sind, die Anstiege am Anfang waren sehr häftig, sind aber später etwas flacher gefahren. Wie war den die Abfahrt durch den Tunnel nach Friesdorf? Wielange seit ihr noch gefahren? Seid ihr alle gut nach Hause gekommen?
Macht mal Vorschläge wo, wann und um wieviel Uhr wir uns nächste Woche fahren wollen.
Mein Vorschlag Siebengebierge: Treffpunkt Fähre Königswinter
wir können auch nochmals Kottenforst fahren. Ich kenne noch eine schöne Runde in den Wald Richtung Heiderhof. Bei Interesse können wir auch irgendwann von Wachtberg aus zur Landskrone (bei Neuenahr) fahren.
Also es gibt noch genug Reviere die wir Nachts erobern können, die Wintersasion geht ja erst los.


----------



## b_trier (17. Oktober 2007)

Also bis zu dem Punkt wo ich ausgestiegen bin, hat es hammer spaß gemacht. Waren leider einige stellen, die für mich zu steil waren, bzw. die ich vielleicht zu schnell  mitgefahren bin. Hätte langsamer fahren müssen und ohne druck...naja alles in allem wusste ich nicht dass der Kottenforst doch so schöne Trails bietet. Werde nun wohl mit dem Rauchen aufhören und mir mal ein paar schöne clicks holen....soll ja was bringen hab ich gehört ;o)

Also schönen Dank nochmal u.a. an unseren Guide. 

P.s. das mit der Landskrone hört sich sehr intressant an. War schon einige male dort mim Radl, allerdings am Rhein, später Ahr entlang gefahren. Macht spaß & schöne Gegend.

LG Björn


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Oktober 2007)

jap war ne super tour   hätte nicht gedacht dass kottenforst so viel zu bieten hat! nur schade dass ich wohl niemals alle wege wieder finden werde wenn ich mal so fahre   G1 Training war das bei mir aber nicht mehr  und das küken der runde zu sein war für mich auch ne neue erfahrung  hoffe es gibt bei den nächsten touren kein mindestalter  
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (17. Oktober 2007)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> G1 Training war das bei mir aber nicht mehr


Das liegt nur an deinem Alter. 
Für mich (44,75) war das reines G1 rollen.. 
Die Zahl der Aussteiger zeigt aber das "mittel/mittel" reine Auslegungssache sein kann. 
Ich fand die Tour jedenfalls sehr schön und werde erst mal meine Lampe reparieren, hat ja nicht lange gehalten... 

Gruß an alle  
Christof


----------



## b_trier (17. Oktober 2007)

was bedeutet denn G1? *lieb fragtz* 

Also mittel / mittel wars am anfang nicht, für mein dafürhalten, jedoch hab ich gehört es soll ja kurz nachdem ich ausgestiegen war, wesentlich angenehmer geworden sein...mist..naja beim nächsten mal gehts besser, bestimmt 

Björn


----------



## bolt (17. Oktober 2007)

hallo, 

ich fand die tour gestern abend auch super!! dank an den guide! tempo war zügig und angenehm.

falls es zu weiteren terminen kommt, gerne wieder an einem dienstag abend (evtl. etwas früher). landskronen-tour wäre auch mal nett, gerne.

grüße

marco


----------



## monsterchen (18. Oktober 2007)

War echt ne schöne Runde am Dienstag, Landskrone klingt auch für mich gut. 
Finde auch, daß Dienstags ein guter Nightridetag ist. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Krampe (18. Oktober 2007)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Finde auch, daß Dienstags ein guter Nightridetag ist.


Warte noch etwas, dann sind alle Tage gute Nightridetage..   
Die Lampe habe ich jetzt wieder im Griff , die Akkus hatten noch etwas Luft in der Dose. Jetzt brennt sie wieder... (hatte schon gedacht ich müsste ohne Sonnenbrille durch die Nigtrides..) 
Gruß Christof


----------



## 2dangerbiker (18. Oktober 2007)

Also, die Mehrheit will am Dienstag fahren.
Die Landskrone hatte das meiste Interesse im Forum.
Frage wo Treffpunkt? 
Ich wohne in Wachtberg-Villip. Von Villip sind es hin und zurück gute 35 KM, also gute 2 Stunden. Treffpunkt im Kottenforst um 19:00Uhr ist mir persönlich zu spät. Entweder man trifft sich eine halbe Stunde früher und fährt dann über Villip zur Landskrone, dauert aber dann gute 3 Stunden. Oder mann trifft sich in Villip oder im Berkum am Einkaufszentrum (kann man am besten mit PKW parken). Was will die Mehrheit?


----------



## 2dangerbiker (20. Oktober 2007)

Habe heute meine neue Lampe bekommen. Huppi 
Der nächste Dienstag kann kommen.
Ihr wolltet gerne zur Landskrone, könnt ihr haben.
Treffpunkte gab es keine neue Vorschläge.
Treffpunkt : Dienstag, den 23.11.07 um 19Uhr
In/ bei Villip KREUZUNG L158/Im Bruch Zukunftsweg dort wo keine Ampel ist. Hier ist auch Platz, falls einer mit einen PKW ankommt.
Fahrzeit ca. 2,5 Stunden


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Oktober 2007)

hey! 
wird das wieder mittel/mittel ?  denke wohl dass ich vorbeischnuppern werden.... ausser wenns regnet.... auch wenn zu den 2,5 stunden noch jeweils 45min an/abfahrt wohl dazu kommt... aber nur die harten kommen innen garten 
kann man sich auch auf so ne supi strecke wie letztes mal freuen?? 
gruß


----------



## 2dangerbiker (21. Oktober 2007)

Strecke wird etwas ruhiger werden. Nicht mehr soviele Trails , werde trotzdem versuchen einpaar einzubauen. Aber das Highlight  wird die Landskrone und die Aussicht sein. So Hammeranstiege wie am Anfang letzte Woche sind auch nicht mehr dabei.


----------



## gerdu (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

am Di kann ich leider nicht, hab Nachtschicht....wollte alternativ heute 'ne Runde durchs Siebengebirge drehen - Treffpunkt ist 19 Uhr beim T-Mobile Parkplatz / Landgrabenweg - geplant sind 35-45 km / 800-1000 Hm mittleres Tempo - vielleicht ein bisschen weniger Mittel als letzten Dienstag ;-)

Wer Lust hat, einfach vorbeikommen!


Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b_trier (22. Oktober 2007)

Kann leider morgen nicht! Hab Lehrgang! Nä. Woche dann wieder, falls jemand was planen sollte  

Viel Speß euch morgen.


----------



## kamikaze-cat (22. Oktober 2007)

kann morgen,Dienstag,nicht....schnieffffffff


----------



## b_trier (24. Oktober 2007)

Und? Wie wars?


----------



## 2dangerbiker (24. Oktober 2007)

Super, 
waren leider nur zu zweit.
Nächste Woche will ich vorschlagen wieder im Kottenforst zu starten. Liegt am zentralsten.
Vorschläge:
Rheinhöhenweg Richtung Süden und am Rhein zurück
Kottenforst, Heiderhof, Wachtberg zurück in den Kottenforst
wie letzte Woche nur zuerst die Runde im Kottenforst und dann die Runde um den Venusberg.
Wozu hat ihr am meisten Lust oder noch einen anderen Vorschlag?


----------



## bolt (24. Oktober 2007)

hi,

tatsächlich super runde gestern abend. auf dem jakobsweg zur landskrone und zurück bei optimalen bedingungen.

dank an den guide.

nächste woche gerne wieder

marco


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. Oktober 2007)

hey!
dass ihr nur zu zweit ward, lag daran dass wir euch wohl um paar minuten verpasst haben  waren auch nochmal zu zweit.... wohl bissel mit der anfahrtszeit vertan... waren dann so gegen 19:06 da irgendwie bei der ampelecke... aber kein licht gesehen  naja sind dann zu zwiet durch kottenforst noch so 90minuten...
naja, beim nächsten mal


----------



## 2dangerbiker (26. Oktober 2007)

Alles sehr dumm gelaufen.
Boldt und ich standen an der Kreuzung ohne Ampel etwas abseits auf der Villiperseite. Um 19:03 kamen zwei MTBiker mit Licht auf der anderer Seite der L158 an und fuhren Richtung Meckenheim. Wir haben etwas überlegt und uns gewundert, dass die zwei uns nicht gesehen haben. Dann sind wir abseits der Landstrasse zur Kreuzung mit Ampel gefahren. Da stand aber auch keiner und wir sind dann losgefahren.
Fürs nächste Mal: Meine Handynummer 01633038955, wer es nicht mehr pünktlich schafft, soll mich anrufen, damit wir warten bis ihr kommt.
Wie sieht es mit nächste Woche aus?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. Oktober 2007)

ja das können wir gewesen sein  wir ( bzw ich  ) haben das bissel verpeilt und sind am anfang zu zweit gefahren.... sind dann aber umgekehrt zu der stelle ohne ampel.... da wars dann wohl zu spät.... 
im prinzip sind wir auch nur zu spät gekommen, weil wir noch auf jemand 3. gewartet haben (5min über termin) und diese 5min fehlten uns dann wohl... aber zum glück ist die nachtsaison noch laaaaaange


----------



## 2dangerbiker (28. Oktober 2007)

Neuer Termin
Dienstagabend, 30.10.07 um 19 Uhr im Kottenforst, Treffpunkt Wildgehege an der Waldau (Ecke Wildschweine) wie vor 14 Tagen.
Fahrzeit ca. 2 Stunden.
Welche Tour wir fahren, können wir vor Ort abstimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (29. Oktober 2007)

Wenn morgen auch so ein sch... Wetter ist, wie heute. 
Schlage ich vor, wir verschieben alles um 24 Stunden. 
Also wenn es morgen bis 17 Uhr noch regnet, melde ich mich hier nochmal.


----------



## BETONHASE-14 (30. Oktober 2007)

Bin durch Zufall auf diesen Beitrag gestossen, hört sich ganz nett an, hoffe der Termin steht heute Abend noch (19:00), würde noch ein paar Kollegen samt Lupines mit an den Start bringen.
Treffpunkt Waldau Wildgehege, das ist doch in der Nähe von einem etwas grösseren Spielplatz oder?

Greetz


----------



## NeverSayNever (30. Oktober 2007)

ja genau da.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (30. Oktober 2007)

Das Wetter stimmt , wir können fahren.
bis heutabend


----------



## gerdu (30. Oktober 2007)

Hab grad noch mal den Regenradar gecheckt, sieht gut aus für heut' Abend, die nächste kleinere Regenwolke ist noch bei Amsterdam.....bis später, Uwe


----------



## 2dangerbiker (31. Oktober 2007)

nach meinen ersten Bedenken hat das Wetter doch mitgespielt 
Schade, dass die zwei aus Pützchen schn so früh aufhören mussten. 
Will hofen das Andy unser Tempo überlebt hat. 
Nächste Woche wollen wir ausnahmsweise Montag fahren.
Frage ist wo Im Kottenforst oder mal im Siebengebierge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BETONHASE-14 (31. Oktober 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> nach meinen ersten Bedenken hat das Wetter doch mitgespielt
> Schade, dass die zwei aus Pützchen schn so früh aufhören mussten.



Leider hat mir mein kleines Missgeschick die Tour etwas versaut, defektes Laufrad ist soeben an den Hersteller geschickt worden, Reklamationen sind leider eh mein täglich Brot... 

Gottseidank weist mein Fuhrpark noch ein paar andere 'Ausweichvelos' auf, wäre vielleicht (wenns terminlich zu machen ist) nächste Woche mit am Start, ich denke das WO und WANN wird noch rechtzeitig gepostet.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (31. Oktober 2007)

joar habs eigentlich gut überstanden 
wenn ich für mich halt so fahre, fahre ich die berge ( auch wenns gerade mal 100hm sind oder so  ) halt nicht in so nem tempo hoch sondern eher schön locker flockig  für euch war das wohl noch locker flockig 
wenn ich net die bremse der truppe war würde ich mich wohl nächste woche wieder anschließen....
im prinzip wäre ich ja für siebengebirge, aber wenn ich drüber nachdenke 300hm am stück so zügig zu fahren... 
naja mal schaun 
gruß


----------



## b_trier (31. Oktober 2007)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> joar habs eigentlich gut überstanden
> wenn ich für mich halt so fahre, fahre ich die berge ( auch wenns gerade mal 100hm sind oder so  ) halt nicht in so nem tempo hoch sondern eher schön locker flockig  für euch war das wohl noch locker flockig
> wenn ich net die bremse der truppe war würde ich mich wohl nächste woche wieder anschließen....
> im prinzip wäre ich ja für siebengebirge, aber wenn ich drüber nachdenke 300hm am stück so zügig zu fahren...
> ...



Na das hört sich ja mal gut an


----------



## 2dangerbiker (3. November 2007)

Es geht weiter mit den Bonner Nachtbiken
Mein Vorschlag:
Treffpunkt: Kottenforst Wildgehege Ecke Wildschweine
Zeitpunkt: diesmal Montag 05.11.07 um 19 Uhr
Zwei Stunden Kottenforst


----------



## gerdu (4. November 2007)

...bin morgen wieder dabei, wenn's Wetter halbwegs vernünftig bleibt. Wird bei mir allerdings etwas sportlich weil ich Montags immer etwas spät aus dem Büro komme.

@AndiBonn: Die Woche ist noch lang, ich wollte auf jeden Fall auch noch mal ins Siebengebirge, Mi oder Do - gemässigtes Tempo.


----------



## bolt (4. November 2007)

hi,

bin morgen ebf. dabei, sofern es (noch) nicht regnet.

bis denne 

marco


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. November 2007)

hey!
bin heut net am start  wollt ich nur so sicherheitshalber bescheid geben....
viel spaß und bis denne....

@gerdu: mal schaun ob ich mir "gemäßigtes tempo" antu


----------



## bolt (5. November 2007)

hi,

heute wieder super runde im kottenforst!!! hat viel spaß gemacht.

nicht zu vergessen die begegnung mit dem wildschwein (und krampe ).

marco und kathrin


----------



## 2dangerbiker (6. November 2007)

War eine schöne Runde gestern im Kottenforst.
Mit den Wildschwein hatten wir echt Glück.
Nächste Woche werden wir wieder Dienstag starten.
Dann wollen wir das Siebengebierg unsicher machen.
Start ist dann um 18.00Uhr


----------



## gerdu (6. November 2007)

...kann ich nichts hinzufügen, war gestern wie immer 'ne nette Tour!

Wer für diese Woche noch nicht genug hat: Ich werd' Donnerstag 'ne kleine Runde durchs 7GB drehen. Start 18:30 am Parkplatz gegenüber T-Mobile in Beuel - vorausgesetzt natürlich der Regen hält sich noch mal halbwegs zurück  - wer Lust hat ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (12. November 2007)

...die Wetteraussichten für morgen Abend sind nicht so berauschend, wie sieht's mit Mittwoch aus, falls es morgen schüttet?????


----------



## 2dangerbiker (13. November 2007)

zur Zeit ist das Wetter noch ok.
wie gestern, pünktlich als ich zu Hause war fing der Regen an.
Ob Mittwoch besser ist weiss nur Petrus.
Laß uns mal heute nachmittag abwarten.
Ruf mich mal zwischen vier und halbfünf an, 0228/325307 oder 0163/3038955


----------



## melb (13. November 2007)

hallo,

ich werde heute sicher nicht mitfahren, ist mir zu nass/zu matschig. 

ob ich morgen mitfahren würde, kann ich noch nicht sagen, hängt wieder von wetter und wegekonsistenzt ab.

grüße

marco


----------



## gerdu (13. November 2007)

...o.k... o.k. Termin ist auf morgen 18:30 verschoben, bzgl. Wegkontinenz schaun wir mal wo sich so die tiefsten Schlammlöcher finden lassen. Auf jeden Fall bietet sich auf dem Rückweg ein kleiner Abstecher zur Münzwaschanlage meines Vertrauens an....


----------



## kamikaze-cat (14. November 2007)

So,ihr lieben nachtbiker...war in der ersten Runde mit dabei und verfolge auch weiterhin gespannt das Geschehen!!!Zur zeit leider kaum Zeit,sodaß mein Erscheinen noch auf sich warten läßt....     hoffe bis bald... ,Arno


----------



## 2dangerbiker (15. November 2007)

Schöne Tour gestern durchs Siebengebierge 
Das Wetter war top, trocken aber sehr kalt. Die Wege waren trotz des Dauerregen noch sehr gut befahrbar. Nur der Heimweg war sehr kalt.
Leider waren wir nur zu zweit 
Die Ausblicke vom Petersberg im Dunkeln sind schon genial. Der Bitweg nachher war im Dunkel, vor allen vor den Kurven, sehr spaßig.

Nächste Woche wollen wir wieder im Kottenforst starten. Los geht es Dienstag um 19 Uhr am Wildgehege in der Nähe der Waldau.


----------



## gerdu (19. November 2007)

...was ist denn hier los, bei der ersten Auflage waren wir noch zu neunt und letzte Woche haben sich grad mal 2 Leute in die Dunkelheit gestürzt !!!

Wo seid Ihr alle, der Weihnachtsmarkt hat doch noch gar nicht geöffnet!?!

Hoffentlich bis Morgen,

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. November 2007)

hey hey  
momentan bin ich leider etwas krank.... und ich wills net riskieren morgen bei dem wetter dass es vllt schlimmer wird  ich denke aber nächste und /oder übernächste bin ich mal wieder am start!
gruß


----------



## bolt (19. November 2007)

... ist ja schon gut!

bin morgen dabei.

marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (19. November 2007)

Sorry, hab mich für morgen wieder ausgetragen. Hatte vergessen, dass ich noch ne Einladung zum Gänse essen hab.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (21. November 2007)

Bin leider krank geworden und konnte gestern nicht mitkommen. 
Das Wetter war Gesternabend doch recht gut, aber meine vernunft hat doch noch gesiegt. Hoffentlich hat es Spass gemacht.
Wie sieht es nächste Woche aus?
Ich kann leider Dienstag nicht. Können wir auf Montag oder Mittwoch ausweichen?


----------



## gerdu (21. November 2007)

War super - perfektes Wetter, nette Gesellschaft, schöne Aussichten, knietiefe Schlammlöcher etc...

Nächste Woche Mo/Mi müsste bei mir eigentlich auch gehen.

bis denn,

Uwe


----------



## melb (21. November 2007)

ja, hat wirklich spass gemacht! 

lasst uns doch am mittwoch hier anschließen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5502

schönen tag,
kathrin


----------



## 2dangerbiker (21. November 2007)

gute Idee,
also Mittwoch 18:30 Siebengebierge

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## 2dangerbiker (29. November 2007)

War gestern wieder eine nette Runde im Siebengebierge. Wetter top.
Super Zeittiming. Letzte Fähre nach Bad Godesberg bekommen. Letzter Glühwein auf dem Nikolausmarkt bekommen, wass will man mehr. 

Nächste Woche wieder Dienstag im Kottenforst. Will hofen das wir wieder mal ein paar mehr sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (3. Dezember 2007)

Wo genau trefft ihr euch morgen?


----------



## gerdu (13. Dezember 2007)

...wassn hier los, kaum macht man mal zwei Wochen Urlaub, schon fährt gar keiner mehr!!!!

Wie schaut's nächste Woche aus, fährt jemand mit?

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## monsterchen (13. Dezember 2007)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...wassn hier los, kaum macht man mal zwei Wochen Urlaub, schon fährt gar keiner mehr!!!!
> 
> Wie schaut's nächste Woche aus, fährt jemand mit?
> 
> ...



Ich würde ja gerne, aber leider war da ein Virus stärker als ich.  

Wie war denn dein Urlaub ?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## gerdu (13. Dezember 2007)

...was heist hier: "war" - hab noch einen Tag und den Rest von heute!!!! 

Kurz zusammengefasst würd ich's mal als Extremerumhänging bezeichnen - immerhin hab ich's ein paar mal auf Fahrrad und in die Laufschuhe geschafft!

Bis die Tage,

Uwe


----------



## bolt (13. Dezember 2007)

hi,

dienstag abend sieht gut aus!! wetter ist ja wieder in ordnung.

um 6 oder 7 am wildgehege?

grüße

marco


----------



## gerdu (14. Dezember 2007)

...Wildgehege schaffe ich erst um 7 - stellst Du einen Termin ein....


----------



## bolt (14. Dezember 2007)

hi,

ok, habe termin eingestellt. strecke müssen wir dann mal schauen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5594

grüße

marco


----------



## 2dangerbiker (17. Dezember 2007)

Morgen geht es wieder los, bei trockenen Wetter.
Beste Bedingungen einen neuen Teilnehmerrekord aufzustellen. Es sind neun Leute zu überbieten.
Also meldet euch an und kommt vorbei.


----------



## MieMaMeise (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich wollt ja auch mal meinen Einstand geben, hab aber morgen leider keine Zeit... Weihnachtsfeier  Aber im neuen Jahr bin ich dann auf jeden Fall mal dabei!


----------



## 2dangerbiker (17. Dezember 2007)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Ich wollt ja auch mal meinen Einstand geben, hab aber morgen leider keine Zeit... Weihnachtsfeier  Aber im neuen Jahr bin ich dann auf jeden Fall mal dabei!



Am Donnerstag kannst du, wenn du Zeit hast, mit Handlampe im Kottenforst fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (17. Dezember 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag kannst du, wenn du Zeit hast, mit Handlampe im Kottenforst fahren.



....wenn, dann am Freitag. Am 21. geht es zum Weihnachtsmarkt.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (17. Dezember 2007)

Handlampe hast du den Tag und die Tour wieder geändert?
Schade, Freitag kann ich nicht!
Trotzden viel Spass


----------



## Handlampe (17. Dezember 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Handlampe hast du den Tag und die Tour wieder geändert?
> Schade, Freitag kann ich nicht!
> Trotzden viel Spass



Nee, Manni, die Tour war schon immer für den 21. geplant....ist doch Freitag- nächster Tag ist doch frei- da kann man sich auf dem WM so richtig vollaufen lassen.


----------



## MieMaMeise (17. Dezember 2007)

Die ganze Woche ist bei mir irgendwie zu... Freitag fahr ich schon nach Hause. Wird wohl dann doch erst im neuen Jahr was.


----------



## gerdu (17. Dezember 2007)

@Handlampe: Die wichtigsten Termine verpasse ich wohl auch immer - Donnerstag wär ich beim "Glühen" auch dabei gewesen..................

hmmm.........oder.......

@alle: wer weiss denn wo's morgen nach der Tour noch Glühwein gibt?


----------



## 2dangerbiker (18. Dezember 2007)

gerdu schrieb:


> @Handlampe: Die wichtigsten Termine verpasse ich wohl auch immer - Donnerstag wär ich beim "Glühen" auch dabei gewesen..................
> 
> hmmm.........oder.......
> 
> @alle: wer weiss denn wo's morgen nach der Tour noch Glühwein gibt?



Dann müssen wir die Glühweintour zweimal fahren. Dann fahren wir beide am Donnerstag. Können ja heutabend mal darüber reden.


----------



## Krampe (19. Dezember 2007)

hallo Leute,
*Schöne Tour* gestern abend mit euch.. 
Entschuldigung nochmals für mein "später dazustoßen" aber es war ja so dunkel und durch falsche Zeitplanung mußte ich schnell fahren und hatte dadurch schon einen Tunnelblick und akuten Sauerstoffmangel .
Man kann sich auch im Kottenforst verfahren... 
Der Abschluß auf dem Godesberger Weihnachtsmarkt war auch nicht schlecht..Der erste Glühwein dieses Jahr..(kaum zu glauben aber wahr.. ), der erste Weihnachtsmarkt dieses Jahr (der Schock war nicht so groß).
Schade das die Godesberger abends nicht mehr vor die Tür gehen.. 
Die Rückfahrt am Rhein entlang wurde dann etwas frisch aber noch erträglich.
Gruß Christof


----------



## 2dangerbiker (20. Dezember 2007)

wer hat Lust zwischen den Tagen auf eine Nachttour?
Wie sieht es mit Donnerstagabend aus?
Soll ich eine Tour einstellen?


----------



## gerdu (6. Januar 2008)

Frohes Neues,

wie siehts nächste Woche bei Euch aus, ich würde ganz gerne Di und/oder Do mal wieder 'ne Runde drehen.

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (6. Januar 2008)

Wenn das Wetter stimmt, gerne.
Wo wollen wir? 
Bei mir im Kottenforst oder auf deiner Seite im Siebengebierge?


----------



## MieMaMeise (6. Januar 2008)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## gerdu (6. Januar 2008)

Hi Manfred,

..wegen mir mach ich den weiten Weg auf die andere Rheinseite, dafür musst Du dann aber den Termin einstellen - 

Gruss Uwe


----------



## 2dangerbiker (7. Januar 2008)

Tour ist eingestellt.

Treffpunkt wie immer,
Dienstag 19:00 Uhr Kreuzung zwischen Waldau und Wildgehege.
Hoffentlich spielt morgen das Wetter mit, dass wir nur von unten nass werden.


----------



## MieMaMeise (7. Januar 2008)

Könntet ihr mir noch nen Googlemapsauszug oder ähnliches zeigen. Bin beim Treffpunk momentan etwas überfragt.


----------



## gerdu (7. Januar 2008)

...kann Dich irgendwo einsammeln, für nicht Eingeborene ist die Stelle im Dunkeln etwas schwer zu finden - Gruss  Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (8. Januar 2008)

Sehr schöne Tour heut gewesen...  hatte sehr viel Spaß gemacht und meine Beine tun auch weh!  Freu mich schon auf nächste Woche!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## 2dangerbiker (9. Januar 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Tour heut gewesen...  hatte sehr viel Spaß gemacht und meine Beine tun auch weh!  Freu mich schon auf nächste Woche!
> 
> Gruß
> Daniel



Das ist richtig so, dass die Beine weh tuen


----------



## bolt (9. Januar 2008)

kann ich nur bestätigen, schöne runde gestern abend, hat spässchen gemacht. war noch nicht mal richtig matschig. dank an den guide.

marco


----------



## monsterchen (9. Januar 2008)

Ja, auch von mir ein Dankeschön an den Guide.  War garnicht mal so nass, wie ich erwartet hatte.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## gerdu (10. Januar 2008)

...jetzt muss ich wohl auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben: - sehr nett, wusste gar nicht dass man auch auf der anderen Seite oberhalb des Rheins Biken kann ;-) - bin halt nicht von hier....

...nächste Woche selbe Stelle selbe Welle?

Gruss,

Uwe


----------



## 2dangerbiker (15. Januar 2008)

Heute Abend um 19:00 Uhr fahren wir wieder, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
Wäre toll wenn noch einge mitkommen. 
Falls das Wetter nicht mit spielt, melde ich mich hier gegen 18:00 Uhr und wir verschieben die Tour.
Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Handlampe (15. Januar 2008)

Ich kann heute leider nicht. 

Aber wenn mein neues Rädchen fertig ist bin ich bestimmt wieder öfter dabei.


----------



## bolt (15. Januar 2008)

der regenradar sieht ja gar nicht so schlecht aus!!!!

komme!!!

marco


----------



## MieMaMeise (15. Januar 2008)

der wind scheint von drinen etwas 3st zu sein, aber ich bin auch da!!


----------



## 2dangerbiker (15. Januar 2008)

Wir werden fahren, es ist ja noch trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolt (16. Januar 2008)

Es war eine kluge Entscheidung gestern den KF-Nightride zu fahren. Bei (fast) Frühlingstemperaturen und (fast) trockenem Geläuf ein schöner Spaß.

Danke an den Guide, der wirklich jeden Winkel im KF kennt.

marco


----------



## MieMaMeise (16. Januar 2008)

bolt schrieb:


> Danke an den Guide, der wirklich jeden Winkel im KF kennt.


Kann ich nur bestätigen, echt der Hammer!  Ich wär echt hoffnungslos verloren


----------



## 2dangerbiker (16. Januar 2008)

Hat mir Spass gemacht gestern Abend. Obwohl ich vorher noch eine Stunde trainiert habe, war ich abends noch fit. Vom Wetter hatten wir ja echt Glück gehabt, beim nach Hause fahren hat es angefangen zu regnen.
Gut das wir nicht viel länger gefahren sind. Also nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (20. Januar 2008)

Habe für Dienstag einen neuen Termin eingestellt

Gruß
Manfred

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5737


----------



## MieMaMeise (20. Januar 2008)

Wollte heut Abend schon nachfragen, hat sich ja dann erledigt. Ich hoffe du hast nicht wegen mir "langsam" gewählt


----------



## 2dangerbiker (20. Januar 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Wollte heut Abend schon nachfragen, hat sich ja dann erledigt. Ich hoffe du hast nicht wegen mir "langsam" gewählt



wie  gesagt : Langsam ist relativ


----------



## MieMaMeise (22. Januar 2008)

Gammel atm noch auf Arbeit rum, werds nicht zu um 7 schaffen! Braucht also nicht auf mich warten. Fahrt ihr am Donnerstag noch mal?


----------



## bolt (22. Januar 2008)

ui, habe auch kurzfristig abgesagt, sorry manfred und uwe!!!

nach begehung des melbtals war mir nicht so nach einer matschtour und bin stattdessen mit kathrin eine RR-Runde gefahren. nächste woche hoffentlich wieder auf trockenerem geläuf.

marco


----------



## 2dangerbiker (23. Januar 2008)

bolt schrieb:


> ui, habe auch kurzfristig abgesagt, sorry manfred und uwe!!!
> 
> nach begehung des melbtals war mir nicht so nach einer matschtour und bin stattdessen mit kathrin eine RR-Runde gefahren. nächste woche hoffentlich wieder auf trockenerem geläuf.
> 
> marco



@marco Schade das du nicht dabei warst. Wir haben den Match links liegen lassen . Bis auf die letzte Abfahrt die ich mit Uwe gefahren bin, hielt sich der Match in maße.

@uwe Kann leider Donnerstagabend nicht. Meine Chefin (Liebe Frau) hat sich schon verabredetet. Aber nächste Woche können wir Dienstags im Siebengebierge fahren. Viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (23. Januar 2008)

@ Manfred: o.k. - hast sowieso genug Trainingsvorsprung.
@ alle: unsere Chance was aufzuholen - ich stell mal für morgen 18 Uhr was im 7GB ein.

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## 2dangerbiker (25. Januar 2008)

@Uwe Bist du gestern noch gefahren? Hat ja geregent.
         Kannst du für nächste Woche Dienstag eine Tour im 7gebierge einstellen?
         Treffpunkt bei T-Mobile.

An Alle Uhrzeit nächste Woche 18:30 Uhr oder 19:00 Uhr? Was ist euch lieber?


----------



## gerdu (25. Januar 2008)

...na logisch bin ich gefahren, musste doch die wasserdichten Schuhe ausprobieren....echt super, das Wasser was einmal drin war ist nicht wieder herausgelaufen.....


----------



## melb (25. Januar 2008)

habe zur zeit eine ordentliche erkältung, weiss noch nicht, ob es bis dienstag wieder was wird. zeit wäre egal, nur eben lieber langsam/leicht.

marco


----------



## MieMaMeise (25. Januar 2008)

19 Uhr bitte.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. Januar 2008)

@2dangerbiker 
ja ich lebe noch  hab hier auch relativ regelmäßig immer so nachgelesen...

mit dienstag mal schaun, bin schon montag hier mit dem björn der auch auf der ersten tour im kottenforst dabei war verabredet, entweder verschieben wir beide, dass wir dann dienstag mitkommen oder ich muss mal gucken ob ich MO und DI fahre 
wieviel km und hm sind denn da so in planung ? und sind auch langsame leute dabei ???  mit den paar kg mehr dank weihnachten is man nimmer so fitt 
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (26. Januar 2008)

...bin ich Dir langsam genug? - ich stelle mal die Tour für 19 Uhr ein, wir fahren auf jeden Fall so, dass keiner verloren geht...die jenigen, die den Berg zu schnell hochfahren müssen halt oben frieren....

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## 2dangerbiker (26. Januar 2008)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...bin ich Dir langsam genug? - ich stelle mal die Tour für 19 Uhr ein, wir fahren auf jeden Fall so, dass keiner verloren geht...die jenigen, die den Berg zu schnell hochfahren müssen halt oben frieren....
> 
> Grüsse,
> 
> Uwe



Du und langsam, dass ich nicht lache.


----------



## Blades (28. Januar 2008)

Hey ho 
Wollt mich auch nochmal beim guide von letzter Woche bedanken ich hätt mich da total verfahren .
Ich denke das ich die Woche nach Karneval wieder mitfahren kann.
MfG Blades aka Phil


----------



## 2dangerbiker (29. Januar 2008)

Das wird heuteabend eine neue Rekordbeteiligung. Super 
Jetzt haben sich mit den Guide schon 10 Biker angemeldet.
Das wird ja eine super Gaudi


----------



## MieMaMeise (29. Januar 2008)

ich hoffe ich find den treffpunkt


----------



## b_trier (29. Januar 2008)

Wann seid ihr in etwa im/am 7G? und von wo fahrt ihr dran? Bin um 19 Uhr in Oberdollendorf, können wir uns i-wo da treffen?


----------



## MieMaMeise (29. Januar 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Das wird heuteabend eine neue Rekordbeteiligung. Super



Und haben wir ihn geknackt? Hatte ganz vergessen zu zählen, es waren auf jeden Fall viele


----------



## gerdu (30. Januar 2008)

...ich hab auf jeden Fall weit über 50 Lampen gezählt....vielleicht ist meine Brille auch nicht vernünftig entspiegelt..........

Vielen Dank nochmal an unser ortskundiges Monster(chen) Thomas für die perfekte Streckenwahl!


----------



## MieMaMeise (30. Januar 2008)

wolltest du nicht arbeiten?


----------



## gerdu (30. Januar 2008)

...mach ich doch, werd doch wohl mal zwischendurch ins Forum schauen dürfen um mich wach zu halten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (30. Januar 2008)

gerdu schrieb:


> um mich wach zu halten!


bin nach der Aktion vorhin auch todesmüde. bis nächsten dienstag!!


----------



## 2dangerbiker (30. Januar 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Und haben wir ihn geknackt? Hatte ganz vergessen zu zählen, es waren auf jeden Fall viele


Ja, wir haben ihn geknackt . Mit 10 sind wir ins 7gebierge rein, zwei haben wir unterwegs leider verloren , ob sie noch immer fahren?

Eine Super Tour, dank monsterchen. Es war doch viel Neuland für mich, hat mich  echt positiv überrascht.  Der Anstieg mit Bergsprint mit gerdu hat echt Kraft gekostet, bin auf den Heimweg noch beim großen M vorbei gefahren.

Nächste Woche wieder Kottenforst, bis bald.


----------



## b_trier (30. Januar 2008)

Jau, gestern Abend hats echt spaß gemacht. Leider musstet ihr immer wieder auf mich warten - ihr wart einfach zu schnell trotz meiner gefühlten deutlich besseren Kondition wie noch bis vor ein paar monaten wo ich noch Raucher war.

Aber mich haben echt i-wann nur noch meine Beine gequält ^^. In so einem Tempo bin ich noch nie durch 7G gedüst, insofern "Hut ab". 

Ich bin stolz auf mich, dass ich die Zähne zusammengebissen habe und nicht aufgegeben habe. Jetzt heissts nur noch besser werden.

Also bis demnächst mal.

Björn


----------



## bolt (30. Januar 2008)

wirklich schöne runde gestern bei optimalen bedingungen.

dank an die guides.

marco


----------



## sibby08 (30. Januar 2008)

> Ja, wir haben ihn geknackt . Mit 10 sind wir ins 7gebierge rein, zwei haben wir unterwegs leider verloren , ob sie noch immer fahren?


 
Aha! Jetz versteh ich warum unser Merlin noch keine Punkte eingetragen hat. Er ist bestimmt einer der verloren gegangenen und fährt (hoffentlich) immer noch.
*DAS GIBT PUNKTE  *


----------



## monsterchen (30. Januar 2008)

Mir hat der Ausflug ins 7Gb gestern auch Spass gemacht, auch wenn ich die ganze Zeit so ein nerviges Surren in den Ohren hatte. Das Surren wurde nur all zu häufig durch lautes krachen, mit anschließenen Sch.....schreien unterbrochen.  

bis demnächst

Thomas


----------



## Merlin (31. Januar 2008)

> Das Surren wurde nur all zu häufig durch lautes krachen, mit anschließenen Sch.....schreien unterbrochen.



Das kann nur der Uwe mit der neuen Rohloff gewesen sein...wars so schlimm? Hat er sie schon kaputt bekommen?


----------



## 2dangerbiker (2. Februar 2008)

So ich habe wieder eine Tour für Dienstagabend eingestellt.


----------



## bolt (5. Februar 2008)

ui, was war das. ich war um 7 uhr bei den wildschweinen und keiner war da.

war der treffpunkt heute woanders??

bin dann die rodderberg-runde gefahren.

schade

marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (5. Februar 2008)

Ich hatte vorher noch folgende Mail bekommen:



> Hi,
> 
> hab grad mit Manfred gesprochen, wir wollen wegen Wetter auf Do verschieben.
> 
> ...



War das Wetter also doch zum fahren. Schade


----------



## bolt (5. Februar 2008)

aha, 

das wetter war prima und die wege fast trocken. donnerstag wirds wohl matschiger, weils morgen schütten soll.

marco


----------



## gerdu (5. Februar 2008)

...hey Marco, hab noch versucht Dich anzurufen - leider keiner drangegangen und kein AB > solltest Dir mal ein Handy zulegen, kenn da 'nen vertrauenswürdigen Anbieter. 

Gruss,

Uwe


----------



## 2dangerbiker (6. Februar 2008)

hat das Wetter doch noch mit gespielt. Der Sch...Wetterbericht hatte für den ganzen Tag Regen gemeldet und so sah es ja auch aus. Das hat mir die Stimmung zum biken versaut und zu Hause wartete noch Arbeit auf mich.
So jetzt hat es heut Nacht geregnet.
Gerdu und ich wollen am Donnerstag nochmals versuchen.
Nur müssen wir bei diesem Wetter auf befestigten Untergrund bleiben, sonst saufen wir ab. Mein Vorschlag: Durch den Kottenforst nach Villiprott, Villip, Wertthoven, Ober und Niederbachem zum Rhein.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (7. Februar 2008)

Ich habe die Tour heutabend abgesagt, bin zur Zeit ein bisschen kränklich.
Also bis nächste Woche Dienstag. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald wieder besser.


----------



## gerdu (7. Februar 2008)

...dann werd ich wohl 'ne gemütliche Runde durchs 7GB drehen, wer sich anschliessen will bitte kurz Bescheid geben. Zielzeit 18 Uhr - Treffpunkt wie letzte Woche....

Gruss,

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Februar 2008)

da würde ich mich anschließen  treffpunkt war welcher ?! parkplatz gegenüber der telekom ?? der björn würd sich bestimmt auch anschließen, weiß net ob es bei ihm zeitlich hinhaut...


----------



## gerdu (7. Februar 2008)

...bin dann um 18 Uhr am Parkplatz gegenüber T-Mobile, Landgrabenweg 151. Wir können den Björn ja unterwegs irgendwo einsammeln - bis später....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Februar 2008)

so war ne nette runde 
am schluss zwar was abgeknickt aber war supi! also dann bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## b_trier (8. Februar 2008)

Jau war super!


----------



## MieMaMeise (8. Februar 2008)

gerdu schrieb:
			
		

> ...bin dann um 18 Uhr am Parkplatz gegenüber T-Mobile


zu früh  um 18 Uhr bin ich gerade mal @home!

Aber schön, dass ihr Spaß hattet


----------



## gerdu (8. Februar 2008)

...nächsten Dienstag wieder 19 Uhr / Kottenforst ?

@Manfred: bist Du wieder fit?


----------



## melb (8. Februar 2008)

... ich leider nicht, keine zeit, wichtiger termin.

viel spaß auf jeden fall

marco


----------



## 2dangerbiker (9. Februar 2008)

Werde Dienstag wahrscheinlich ausfallen lassen. Plant mal ohne mich.
Wenn ich mich bis Dienstag besser fühle, melde ich mich kurzfristig.


----------



## gerdu (11. Februar 2008)

...wenn Manfred Di nicht dabei ist und falls sich sonst auch keiner anbietet im Kottenforst vorzufahren würd ich wieder 'ne ruhige 7GB Runde drehen - da kenn ich wenigstens ein paar Wege - jemand dabei?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Februar 2008)

bin die woche net in bonn, also wirds bei mir leider nix... aber allen anderen viel spaß  übernächste dann wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blades (13. Februar 2008)

Entschuldigung schonmal für den Offtopic 
Ich würde ganz gerne wissen ob man eigentlich noch mit dem Rad den Drachenfels hochfahren darf da es ja mal irgendein Verbot in dieser richtung gab.
Wisst ihr vielleicht etwas dazu?
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen falls es jemand von euch weiß.
MfG Blades


----------



## b_trier (13. Februar 2008)

Hmm ich wüsste nicht warum? Zumal der (einer) Weg doch asphaltiert ist? Meines Wissens gibt es im SG lediglich die Regelung, Wege unter einer Mindestbreite von 2,5m(?) nicht zu befahren. Das gilt aber für alle Wege nicht speziell für den Drachenfels - wenn das denn überhaupt noch gilt! Lasse mich gerne korrigieren ;o)


----------



## Blades (13. Februar 2008)

Vielen dank für die Antwort ich denke ich werde dann sobald ich Zeit habe mal eine kleine Tour dahin machen.
MfG Blades


----------



## 2dangerbiker (17. Februar 2008)

Habe für Dienstag wieder eine Tour eingestellt im Kottenforst.


----------



## bolt (19. Februar 2008)

hallo jungs,

habe mich für heute abend ausgetragen, da mir einen infekt eingehandelt habe. 

viel spaß auf jeden fall

grüße
marco


----------



## 2dangerbiker (19. Februar 2008)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Handlampe (19. Februar 2008)

Die nächste Abmeldung von mir. Ich möchte noch gern ein wenig in der Sonne fahren und mach mich auf den Weg zur Tomburg.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (19. Februar 2008)

von der tomburg komme ich gerade. Werde trotzdem heutabend fahren.
Du hast Recht die sonne soll man ausnützen. Viel Spass.


----------



## MieMaMeise (24. Februar 2008)

Dienstag wat am Start? Momentan nervt zwar meine Nase rum, aber das sollte sich bis Dienstag wieder gelegt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (25. Februar 2008)

Ich werde mich diese Woche nicht nachtbiken. Muß bei meinen Schwiegereltern arbeiten und möchte schnell fertig werden. Das Wetter soll auch nicht so gut sein. Nächste Woche wieder. Wollt Ihr lieber Kottenforst oder 7gebierge?


----------



## gerdu (3. März 2008)

...diese Woche jemand am Start?


----------



## MieMaMeise (3. März 2008)

Hab Mittwoch Zwischenprüfung, danach gerne, vorher eher nich... -.-


----------



## bolt (3. März 2008)

grundsätzlich schon, könnte reizvoll sein, da "schneegewitter" angekündigt ist.

wenn es kalt genug ist, so dass der matsch gefriert, wäre ich dabei.

können ja morgen mal posten

marco


----------



## 2dangerbiker (4. März 2008)

Ich bleibe zu Hause
Beim Schneematsch kannst du nicht fahren.
Außerdem ist es im Wald jetzt richtg gefährlich, zuerst die Sturmschäden und dann die Schneelast.
Nächste Woche wieder


----------



## bolt (4. März 2008)

ok, schließe mich an!!!

rauf aufs rennrad!!

marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (10. März 2008)

Würde morgen gerne wieder fahren, aber es soll ja mal wieder regnen.
Ich würde vorschlagen, falls das Wetter mit spielt, treffen wir uns wieder um 19 Uhr im Kottenforst. Wenn es wie erwartet regnet, werde ich mich melden und wir fahren nicht. Wer Interesse hat mal kurz hier melden, werde diese Tour nicht eintragen.
Gruß
Manfred


----------



## gerdu (10. März 2008)

...lass mal Das Wetter abwarten, wenn die Sonne scheint bin ich dabei!

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. März 2008)

irgendwie bin ich seit über 2 wochen nimmer zum radeln gekommen   dass die prüfungen sich auch immer so knubbeln müssen  hmpf aber das geht wohl auch wieder vorbei  wenigstens is kein super wetter, sonst würd ich hier so sitzen


----------



## MieMaMeise (10. März 2008)

Bin morgen in Koblenz bei Canyon, bei mir wirds leider nichts


----------



## gerdu (11. März 2008)

...ich glaub ich geh lieber 'ne Runde laufen - vielleicht wird's nächste Woche besser!

Bis die Tage,

Uwe


----------



## bolt (11. März 2008)

genau ... nächste Woche wieder ... heute ist Kinotag.

marco


----------



## 2dangerbiker (19. März 2008)

Nächste Woche ist die letzte Gelegenheit vor der Zeitumstellung das Nachtbiken wieder richtig zu geniessen. Dann wird es leider zu spät dunkel 
Als Abschlußfahrt schlage ich vor zur Landskrone nach Neuenahr.
Wer will mitkommen?
Treffpunkt ist wieder unser Kottenforsttreffpunkt. Durch den Kottenforst geht es nach Villiprott und durch die Felder Richtung Oedingen und dann etwas durch den Remagener Wald zur Landskrone. Zurück können wir eine ähnliche Richtung einschlagen oder zum Rhein und dann gemütlich ausrollen.


----------



## MieMaMeise (19. März 2008)

Da ich die letzten Wochen ziehmlich geschwächelt hab, werde ich versuchen zumindest beim Abschluss dabei zu sein! Aber warum Abschluss? Warum nicht auch einfach im Sommer den Termin lassen? Würde mich freuen wenn man das im Sommer fortsetzen könnte.


----------



## Redfraggle (19. März 2008)

Hallo Jungs,
wäre auch daran interessiert mitzufahren.Wann ist denn euer üblicher Termin und wo trefft ihr euch?
Oder wollt ihr keine Weibsbilder mitnehmen?
Netten Gruß Barbara


----------



## 2dangerbiker (20. März 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Da ich die letzten Wochen ziehmlich geschwächelt hab, werde ich versuchen zumindest beim Abschluss dabei zu sein! Aber warum Abschluss? Warum nicht auch einfach im Sommer den Termin lassen? Würde mich freuen wenn man das im Sommer fortsetzen könnte.



Nicht nur du hast geschwächelt, sonder das Wetter. Leider sind wir in letzter Zeit auch nicht mehr regelmäßig gefahren. 
Das Bonner Nachtbiken ist nach unser Tour vorbei. Aber keine Angst dann kommt das Bonner Sommerbiken. Statt Weihnachtsmarkt Biergarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (20. März 2008)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> wäre auch daran interessiert mitzufahren.Wann ist denn euer üblicher Termin und wo trefft ihr euch?
> Oder wollt ihr keine Weibsbilder mitnehmen?
> Netten Gruß Barbara



Natürlich bist du auch willkommen. 
Treffpunkt siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6074 oder mir einen PN schicken.


----------



## MieMaMeise (20. März 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Nicht nur du hast geschwächelt, sonder das Wetter.


Ach stimmt da war ja was... hatte schon Angst dass es an mir lag 


2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Das Bonner Nachtbiken ist nach unser Tour vorbei.
> Aber keine Angst dann kommt das BonnerSommerbiken. Statt Weihnachtsmarkt Biergarten


Das hört sich gut an!


----------



## gerdu (25. März 2008)

...hab grad aus dem Fenster geschaut und kann vor Schneetreiben nicht mal die Strasse sehen - hab mich also ausgetragen....

...vielleicht wird's ja morgen oder Donnerstag besser...

Gruss,

Uwe


----------



## MieMaMeise (25. März 2008)

Manfred fährst du oder wollen wir lieber morgen mal gucken? würde mir auch besser passen!


----------



## 2dangerbiker (25. März 2008)

Heute wird wohl nichts
Aber morgen 18:30 Uhr gleicher Treffpunkt. 
Strecke entscheiden wir morgen kurzfristig. 
Ist 18:30Uhr ok oder lieber 19:00Uhr?


----------



## gerdu (25. März 2008)

...mir egal, hauptsache die Sonne scheint!


----------



## MieMaMeise (25. März 2008)

18:30 ist von mir aus okay


----------



## 2dangerbiker (25. März 2008)

Bin gerade nach Hause gekommen. Das war ein riesige Sauerrei, bin am Ende am Rhein gefahren, dass man nicht nur im Match unterwegs war. Unsere Landskronetour verschieben wir besser, eine kleine Runde wird morgen reichen.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (26. März 2008)

Das Wetter ist mehr als Mist und der Untergrund wird noch schlimmer sein.
Ich werde heute zu hause bleiben und arbeiten.
Lass uns nächste Woche wieder fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (26. März 2008)

...hab mich auch schon ausgetragen - nächste Woche fängt der Sommer an......


----------



## 2dangerbiker (30. März 2008)

War heute mit der Familie auf den Ölberg. Geile Aussicht.
Hier will ich wieder im dunkeln hin.
Können wir Dienstag ins Siebengebierge?
Uwe machts du einen Termin Di 19 Uhr fürs Siebengebierge.


----------



## gerdu (31. März 2008)

...na logisch...


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. April 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> War heute mit der Familie auf den Ölberg. Geile Aussicht.
> Hier will ich wieder im dunkeln hin.


Ganz dunkel wars ja da OBEN noch nicht, die Aussicht war nach der krassen Auffahrt trotzdem nett 
Ich hoffe ihr seit noch trocken nach Haus gekommen, mich hatte am Ende, 300m vor dem Ziel, noch ein heftiger Schauer erwischt


----------



## 2dangerbiker (2. April 2008)

bin auch noch einbisschen nass geworden. Selber schuld, bin noch einen Döner essen gegangen (Gefahren). Die Tour war Spitze , aber das nächste Mal fahren wir zum Schluß auf den Ölberg.


----------



## bolt (7. April 2008)

cool: stammbesetzung morgen. bin auch endlich mal wieder am start! 

fahre aber eher ruhig, erhole mich noch von der "ronde van flaanderen" am samstag (280 km).

bis morgen, freu mich
marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (9. April 2008)

Nette Runde gestern.
Danke das ihr, mit mir auf den Ölberg gekommen seid.
Super dass wir wieder mehr Biker waren. 
Ich konnte mich gestern nicht verabschieden, weil ich die letzte Fähre noch bekommen wollte, ich habe sie noch bekommen.
Nächste Woche kann ich Dienstag nicht, entweder fahrt ihr Dienstag ohne mich oder wir verschieben die Tour auf Mittwoch. Könnt ihr Mittwoch?


----------



## bolt (9. April 2008)

ja, war schön gestern, zunächst fiese schlammschlacht, aber dann wirklich gut zu fahren.

nächste woche kann ich mittwoch nicht, lieber montag abend.

marco


----------



## gerdu (9. April 2008)

Mo ist bei mir auch o.k.....

Uwe


----------



## MieMaMeise (9. April 2008)

Bin auch für Montag, Mittwoch passt mir wegen Schule ganz schlecht.

Ich wär auch mal wieder für ne Kottenforstrunde!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. April 2008)

is mir schnuppe ob MO oder MI


----------



## 2dangerbiker (9. April 2008)

Also einstimmig, Montag. 
Uwe stell bitte für Montag eine Tour ein.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## gerdu (10. April 2008)

...wie wär's denn alternativ mit der schon seit Monaten versprochenen Tour zur Landskrone?

Uwe


----------



## MieMaMeise (10. April 2008)

Da war ick noch nie, könnte man also mal machen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. April 2008)

jop das wäre mal was anderes  solang man net zu viel auf straßen hinkurvt... aber ich denke mal der ein oder andere ist ortskundig genug um das zu vermeiden


----------



## 2dangerbiker (10. April 2008)

ok.
Dann plane ich die Tour.
Treffpunkt Montag Kottenforst. Laßt uns um 18:30 Uhr starten, sonst wird die Tour zu spät werden. Werde die Tour Heute oder Morgen einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (10. April 2008)

Hab heut mal mein Rad vom Dienstag ergatterten Dreck befreit. Hoffen wir mal, dass es Montag dann nicht so matschig wird, soll ja Sonntag etwas regnen


----------



## b_trier (11. April 2008)

Jau jau, Landskrone hört sich gut an! Bin dabei!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. April 2008)

Es soll ja moin wohl leider vielleicht etwas möglicherweise regnen... heißt es dann "Nur die Harten kommen innen Garten" oder doch eher abblasen ?! Also damit ich bescheid weiß obs definitiv statt findet oder ich mir lieber schonmal ne alternative Abendplanung organisiere 
gruß


----------



## MieMaMeise (13. April 2008)

Sobald es regnet bin ick raus... hab nur Schutzbläche die schleifen und bock auf ne Gärtnerin hab ick och nich  Glaube nich dass der Rest bei regen fährt...


----------



## art.nagel (13. April 2008)

Hi,
hab den Fred grad erst entdeckt - ich hätte riesen Bock am Mo mitzufahren! Da ich am Di aber ne Klausur schreibe, ist das nicht so optimal.
Meine Frage ist also, Fahrt ihr nochmal die Tour Bonn-Landskrone?
Für mich ist die Tour nämlich perfekt, kann von zuhaus zur Freundin fahren.
Und fahrt ihr sonst regelmäßig? Unter der Woche ist ein gepflegter Nightride perfekt!

Noch was aktuelles: Bin grad bei meinem Mädel (Sinzig, umme Ecke von der Landskrone) - hier hat es heute mehrmals kurz und heftig geregnet. Der Boden war gestern schön trocken, Heute ist die obere schicht ordentlich schlammig. Für technische Trails find ich es etwas zu nass. Ansonsten mäßige Schlammschlacht 

bis dann!


----------



## MieMaMeise (13. April 2008)

art.nagel schrieb:


> Und fahrt ihr sonst regelmäßig? Unter der Woche ist ein gepflegter Nightride perfekt!


Jeden Dienstag 19 Uhr hatte sich so eingepegelt. Ausnahmen wie diese bestätigen die Regel  gefahren wird meist KF oder 7GB. NR hat man ja z.Z. nur bei der Heimfahrt.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (14. April 2008)

Naja dat Wettet ist ja nicht so wie ich es mir uns wünsche. Warten wir noch mal ab!
Werde mich heute Nachmittag nochmal hier melden, ob die Tour sind macht oder ob wir eine kürzere Tour machen oder ganz abblasen.


----------



## b_trier (14. April 2008)

Würde dann auch eher vorschlagen, die Tour evtl. und je nach dem um 1-2 Tage zu verschieben, wenns heute weiter so regnet.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (14. April 2008)

Also heute wird das nichts mehr mit den Wetter.
Ich würde sagen wir bleiben zu Hause.
Di kann ich nicht.
Wer Mi fahren will, kann sich bei Spooky melden.
Die Landskronentour habe ich auf nächste Woche DI verschoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## art.nagel (14. April 2008)

Nächsten Dienstag bin ich dabei!


----------



## b_trier (14. April 2008)

Hmmm in einer Woche Dienstag werd ich nicht können, schade!


----------



## 2dangerbiker (20. April 2008)

Bin Freitag schonmal auf die Landskrone gefahren. Leider waren nicht alle Wege die ich geplant habe fahrbar . Werde trotzdem eine Runde hinbekommen. Jetzt muß nur noch das Wetter am Dienstag mitspielen.
Bis Dienstag
Manfred


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. April 2008)

ich bin jetzt noch eingetragen für die tour morgen, weiß aber net ob ich es zeitlich schaffe... also wenn ich net pünktlich da bin komm ich auch nimmer


----------



## art.nagel (21. April 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Bin Freitag schonmal auf die Landskrone gefahren. Leider waren nicht alle Wege die ich geplant habe fahrbar . Werde trotzdem eine Runde hinbekommen. Jetzt muß nur noch das Wetter am Dienstag mitspielen.
> Bis Dienstag
> Manfred



Nicht fahrbar weil es zu nass war, oder? Bei dem Wetter gestern und Heute dürfte es ja deutlich trockener sein. 
Noch zu Morgen: Gibts auf der Strecke eigentlich viele Trails? Wie kommt man aus Bornheim am schnellsten zur Waldau (ich würde -peinlicher weise- mit der 24 nach röttgen fahren?
À demain


----------



## 2dangerbiker (22. April 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt, werden wir heute leider weniger Trails sehen, dafür hat man von der Landskrone eine gute Aussicht.
Wie du genau von Bornheim zur Waldau kommst weiß ich nicht, aber am besten mit den Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (22. April 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, werden wir heute leider weniger Trails sehen, dafür hat man von der Landskrone eine *gute Aussicht*.



Na ja, wenn man Richtung Rhein schaut, oder sich die A61 einfach wegdenkt  Dafür ist der Trail runter umso schöner, ...

Euch viel Spaß heute abend.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## 2dangerbiker (23. April 2008)

Der neue Termin ist Online.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6280
Wir starten nächste Woche Dienstag im Kottenforst, fahren dann aber auf die andere Rheinseite, wo wir einen zweiten Treffpunkt anfahren werden. Um 19 Uhr auf den Radweg unter der Südbrücke. Von dort fahren wir durchs Siebengebierge nach Bad Honnef. Dort wechseln wir wieder die Rheinseite und fahren auf den Rolandsbogen und Rotterberg bis in den Kottenforst.

Gestern waren wir auf der Landskron (ohne e). Schöne Runde, aber am Schluß war so gar ich platt, nach 100Km (35km zur Arbeit und 65km BNb)


----------



## 2dangerbiker (23. April 2008)

Gibt es hier Interesse ein Nachtbiken am 03.05.08 (Rhein in Flammen) zu starten, z.B. im Siebengebierge?


----------



## bolt (23. April 2008)

sehr schöne runde gestern abend. v.a. mit etwas sightseeing (verlassene filmstudios etc.). prima, manfred.

3.5. kann ich nicht, fahre wohl den fleche wallone, aber nächste woche bestimmt wieder.

marco


----------



## MieMaMeise (23. April 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Gibt es hier Interesse ein Nachtbiken am 03.05.08 (Rhein in Flammen) zu starten, z.B. im Siebengebierge?


Der Marco (Spooky) wollte auch in dieser Richtung etwas planen, eventuell kann man sich ja da zusammen schließen. Ich bin auf jeden Fall am Start!



			
				bolt schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schöne runde gestern abend


Kann ich mich nur anschließen. War eine super Runde. Auch der Rückweg über den Kottenforst/ Melbtal kannte ich im dunkeln noch nicht. Klasse TOUR! 

Freu mich schon auf nächste Woche!


----------



## Spooky (23. April 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Der Marco (Spooky) wollte auch in dieser Richtung etwas planen, eventuell kann man sich ja da zusammen schließen. Ich bin auf jeden Fall am Start!



Bei uns wirds aber eher auf eine Tour tagsüber mit evtl. Treffen zu Rhein in Flammen irgendwo am Rheinufer/Rheinaue hinauslaufen.

Trotzdem könntet ihr euch gerne anschließen, ...


----------



## 2dangerbiker (24. April 2008)

Ich möchte lieber abends fahren und dann im 7gebierge das Abschlußfeuerwerk sehen.


----------



## MieMaMeise (24. April 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Ich möchte lieber abends fahren und dann im 7gebierge das Abschlußfeuerwerk sehen.


Guter Plan. Jenachdem was der Spooky am Tage plant würde ich da auch noch mitfahren. Hab ja sonst nix vor und langsam muss ich ja den Rückstand zu euch abbauen. Will auch mal das euch nach ner Tour die Füße weh tun!


----------



## MieMaMeise (27. April 2008)

Wie viel Kohle muss ich für die Fähre mitnehmen?


----------



## bolt (27. April 2008)

1,50 â¬ sollten locker reichen.

bis dienstag

marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolt (30. April 2008)

tolle runde gestern abend mit super fernsicht und den highlights vom 7g und der linksrheinischen seite (rolandsbogen und rodderberg) - trotz meiner schlechten beine und dem ruckelnden fahrrad.

immerhin 6 starter und 4 finisher.

bis nächste woche 
marco


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. April 2008)

jep war echt prima! und man lernt so immer neue ecken kennen  also ich jedefalls  bis nächste woche wenn nix dazwischen kommt!


----------



## gerdu (2. Mai 2008)

Hi Mädels,

wollte mich nach 10 Tagen Südtirol mal zurückmelden - habt Ihr für nächste Woche schon was geplant, 's Wetter soll ja ganz nett werden.

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. Mai 2008)

Es soll wohl gefahren werden... aber wer weiß was der  Manfred schönes geplant hat!


----------



## 2dangerbiker (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo Uwe,

schön das du wieder da bist.
Ich wollte gerne ins 7gebierge und am Ende Auge Gottes.
Kannst du die eine Tour am Dienstag 18:30 Uhr einstellen.
Start T-Mobile

Gruß Manfred


----------



## gerdu (2. Mai 2008)

...logisch, wenn Du den Weg kennst !?! ... obwohl, die Wintertour von damals mit Monsterchen müsste ich noch auf GPS haben - in Unkel können wir ja die Fähre nehmen und über Kottenforst zurückfahren - oder doch besser flach am Rhein lang und schaun ob's schon offene Biergärten gibt ....


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. Mai 2008)

Manfred fährst du morgen? Weiß noch nicht ob ich ein Fahrrad organisieren kann für mich... denke aber wenn das Wetter mitspielt sollte das klappen!


----------



## 2dangerbiker (3. Mai 2008)

Ich werde heutabend nicht fahren. wird mir zuviel, will Sonntag früh raus , Eifel-Mosel-Cup in Daun.
Bis Dienstag


----------



## MieMaMeise (3. Mai 2008)

Okey alles klar, dann bis Dienstag wobei ich es diese Woche noch nicht weiß ob ich mit kann. Werde ich wohl kurzfristig entscheiden. Viel Glück am Sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (5. Mai 2008)

Bin diese Woche nicht mit dabei. Viel Spaß im 7GB.


----------



## gerdu (6. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich hab den Termin im LMB auf "versteckt" gesetzt, nicht dass sich jemand wundert. Bisher sind 6 Leute angemeldet, zusätzlich 2 Kollegen ohne Anmeldung macht mit mir 9 Leute - wird bestimmt 'ne nette Runde.

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## 2dangerbiker (6. Mai 2008)

neun ist falsch. 10
Ein Freund kommt auch noch mit.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Mai 2008)

solangs zweistellig bleibt  also bis in 3 stunden


----------



## 2dangerbiker (7. Mai 2008)

Schöne Runde Gesternabend. 
Als Andenken wird mir woll mein linker Arm noch einpaar Tage schmerzen .
Wann wollen wir nächste Woche fahren?
Montag ist Feiertag. Dienstag werde ich noch total platt sein von meinen zwei CC-Rennen am Wochenende. Uwe kann wahrscheinlich auch nicht.
Am Mittwoch kann Uwe auch nicht. Mein Vorschlag ist, mal am Donnerstag fahren. Wann könnt ihr denn?
Hat einer einen besonderen Wunsch, wo wir fahren sollen?


----------



## MieMaMeise (7. Mai 2008)

> Schöne Runde Gesternabend.


Wo genau wart ihr jetzt?


> Als Andenken wird mir woll mein linker Arm noch einpaar Tage schmerzen


Hab ich was verpasst?


> Mein Vorschlag ist, mal am Donnerstag fahren.


Donnerstag hört sich gut an, da bin ich dann auch wieder mit dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (7. Mai 2008)

Der Trail war schmall, für mich anscheinent viel zu schmall. Und da war noch so ein blöder Ast, so 5-10cm dick, so auf der Höhe meinens linken Oberarm und da war dann einer zuviel, der war ich und rechts standen auch noch so einpaar blöde Bäume. aua. und da lag ich nun. Bike und ich leben aber noch, aber der Arm schmerzt jetzt eben und am rechten Knie wurde es einbisschen rot. Sah aus wie Blut. Mehr Infos kann die Uwe bestimmt geben. Er sass in der ersten Reihe.


----------



## gerdu (7. Mai 2008)

...da kann ich eigentlich nichts hinzufügen - war eigentlich nicht nur schmal sondern auch ein bisserl schnell und ausserdem schon etwas dämmrig....

- wo wir waren: Irgendwie so Richtung Schmelzbachtal (?!?), Auge Gottes und dann wüste Wege zum Rhein runter Richtung Biergarten Königswinter...


----------



## melb (7. Mai 2008)

es gab ja noch einen abgang, da war ich in der ersten reihe; aber der ging sehr glimpflich aus, super abgesprungen.

übrigens: 11 fahrer diesmal, nicht schlecht!!!

donnerstag ist ok.

marco


----------



## MieMaMeise (7. Mai 2008)

Da ist man einmal nicht dabei, verpasst man gleich soooo viel... Mein BIKE ist auch immernoch nicht da . Ich hoffe die von Canyon bekommen das bis Donnerstag auf die Reihe!


----------



## 2dangerbiker (10. Mai 2008)

Ich kann nächste Woche Donnerstag nicht, höchster Feiertag zu Hause. Meine Frau wird 30, da muß ich mein Bike zu Hause stehen lassen.
Plant ohne mich.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## MieMaMeise (12. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß och noch nicht ob ich Donnerstag kann. Kommt auch drauf an wann endlich mal das Bike kommt.


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (13. Mai 2008)

Hey Leute,

Ihr habt ja sicher schon von den Erweiterungsplänen des Phantasialandes gehört. Die wollen 32ha. Bäume fällen und sich dort breit machen. Das sind ca. 50.000 Bäume die da gerodet werden sollen. Das Naturschutzgebiet dort, wäre damit vernichtet. Genaueres findet ihr auf der Website der Bürgerinitiative gegen die Erweiterung des Phantasialandes. http://www.bi-50tausendbaeume.de

Hier könnt ihr euch die Unterschriftenliste zum Ausdrucken runterladen: http://www.bi-50tausendbaeume.de/PDF/Unterschriftenliste.pdf

Die Unterschriftenliste bitte bis spätestens *27.05.08* an die Bürgerinitiative schicken, damit sie rechtzeitig vor der großen Entscheidung am* 13.06.08*, eingereicht werden kann.

Also gebt Gas Leute, damit der Wald hier oben gerettet wird.


----------



## Blades (14. Mai 2008)

Hey ho nach langer Abwesenheit melde ich mich auch mal wieder...
Ich bin zwar bisher nur einmal mitgefahren aber hatte eigentlich gesagt das ich in zukunft regelmässig mitkommen möchte .... 
das problem war mal wieder wie so oft die Schule ... Klausuren Stress und Mittwochs zur nullten Stunde unterricht, ich hoffe und ich denke aber das ich nach der Klausurenphase oder zumindest spätestens nach Rock am Ring endlich mein versprechen erfüllen kann und regelmässig mitfahren werde.
Ich freu mich aufjedenfall schon drauf.
MfG Blades aka MorTal aka Philip


----------



## MieMaMeise (16. Mai 2008)

Hey hey hey! Wart ihr diese Woche unterwegs? Ich würde gern nächste Woche mal wieder ne Runde drehen...


----------



## 2dangerbiker (17. Mai 2008)

Das hört sich ja an, als hättest du dein Canyon endlich bekommen.
Wie ist das neue Rad?
Diese Woche waren wir nicht unterwegs, auf jeden Fall war ich nicht dabei.
Habe Uwe vorgeschlagen, für nächste Woche Dienstag eine Tour im Siebengebierge einzustellen.
Gruß
Manfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (17. Mai 2008)

Jaha es ist ENDLICH da!  Bin bis jetzt leider nur ne kleine Runde durch Endenich gefahren, wird sich aber heut oder morgen noch ändern. Bin natürlich prompt bissel angeschlagen seit gestern (Halsschmerzen usw ). Aber bis Dienstag sollte das wieder verflogen sein.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Mai 2008)

jop dienstag klingt gut!
aber diesmal früher auf versteckt stellen


----------



## gerdu (17. Mai 2008)

...hab mal den Termin eingestellt - mal schaun wieviele wir so werden.

Was haltet Ihr denn davon mal die Wahnbachtalsperrenrunde zu drehen, ist zwar technisch nicht so die Herausforderung, recht viele Forstwege + Wirtschaftswege, hat aber ein paar ganz nette Ausblicke und müsste eigentlich auch ganz gut in < 3 Stunden funktionieren.

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## bolt (17. Mai 2008)

super idee, 

die ecke kenne ich nicht so gut. bin dabei.

marco


----------



## MieMaMeise (17. Mai 2008)

Hört sich gut an!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Mai 2008)

Zeit zum verstecken des Termins


----------



## MieMaMeise (18. Mai 2008)

Mich könnt ihr streichen diese Woche wieder Streichen , mich hat Fräulein Angina voll erwischt.


----------



## gerdu (19. Mai 2008)

...erst geschätzte 3 Monate aufs Rad gewartet und dann krank - mein Beileid.....


----------



## 2dangerbiker (23. Mai 2008)

Ich habe für nächste Woche eine neue Tour eingestellt.
Treffpunkt im Kottenforst.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6482


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolt (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 

ich komme hiermit meiner Chronistenpflicht nach und berichte von der gestrigen Dienstreise der "Nachtbiken-in-Bonn"-Stamm-Crew. 

Schone länger anvisiert, war es an Frohnleichnam endlich soweit: Einmal den Karl-Kaufmann-Weg (HWW 2) nonstop von Bonn nach Trier, also Eifel-Cross de Luxe.

Temperatur (15 °C),  Wind (NO) und staubtrockenes Geläuf (na ja, außer natürlich das Vischeltal) boten optimale äußere Bedingungen.

Leider fiel Manfred kurzfristig aus, da er an einer Sturzverletzung laboriert. Naja, dann eben nur zu zweit und ohne pacemaker.

Nach Start um 6:30 Uhr am Melbweg ging es durch den Kottenforst usw. zur Tomburg.  Ab hier bis Trier führte uns der Weg auf der Originalstrecke des HWW 2 (außer die weicheimäßige Umfahrung des Steinerbergs). Ohne GPS will man sowas heutzutage gar nicht mehr machen.

Auf der Hohen Acht das erste Päuschen (9:30 Uhr), umgeben von Motorenlärm angesichts des 24h-Rennens auf der Nordschleife.

Es wurde sehr flüssig und gleichmäßig gefahren, so kamen wir zügig voran. Highlights sicherlich die Trails in der Gegend um Manderscheid sowie das Salmtal. 

Richtig hart wurden dann die letzten zehn Kilometer, wo der HWW 2 zusammen mit dem Moselhöhenweg führt. Vier steile Rampen mussten noch überwunden werden, bis die Porta Nigra endlich ins Blickfeld kam.

Ankunft an derselben um kurz nach 18 Uhr. So kamen wir letztlich auf 175 km und ca. 3800 Höhenmeter.

Als erstes gab es nun einen Dönerteller und ein Weizen. Auf der Rückfahrt gab es dann noch ordentlich Kaltschale nachgeschenkt.

Ende der Dienstreise: 22:30 Uhr Bonn-Beuel.

Schlage vor fürs nächste Mal
HWW 10 (Krönungsweg): Bonn-Aachen plus Zusatzschleifen

Marco

Ein paar Fotos:




Uwe (gerdu) auf dem Kaiser-Wilhelm Turm (Hohe Acht) genießt die Stille.




Naja, nicht ganz. Die Motorsportfreunde sind nämlich in der Nähe.




Stunden später kurz vor Trier.








Der verdiente Lohn


----------



## MieMaMeise (23. Mai 2008)

Super Bericht!
Leider wirds bei mir am Dienstag wieder nichts. Könnten wir eventuell auf Mittwoch verschieben?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Mai 2008)

klingt ja echt nach ner super tour 
wenn ich groß bin fahr ich die auch mal!


----------



## gerdu (23. Mai 2008)

Hi zusammen,

@Andi: Nett dass Du nicht gesagt hast: "Wenn ich auch mal ein alter Mann mit Midlifecrisis bin fahr ich die auch mal!"

@Daniel: ...mir ist egal Di oder Mi

@Marco: ...nett geschrieben, hab ich nix hinzuzufügen!

bis die Tage,

Uwe


----------



## 2dangerbiker (23. Mai 2008)

da habe ich etwas verpasst  Schade.
von mir aus können wir auch Mittwoch fahren.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Mai 2008)

ich klink mich für nächste woche aus! bin da nicht in bonn... wetter soll ja eh net soooo toll werden 
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (29. Mai 2008)

Sehr schöne Runde, zwei sehr nette unbekannte Mitfahrer und einen Finalabstecher in nen Biergarten, super Kombination!  Freu mich schon auf nächste Woche...


----------



## gerdu (30. Mai 2008)

...soo, Biergartentermin für Dienstag ist eingetragen...

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## Wilkinssohn (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß vielleicht jemand, wer da im (Bonner) Kottenforst die Wege blockiert mit quergelegten Baumstämmen alle 20m oder ist euch sowas schon aufgefallen? War bei meiner letzten Tour doch reichlich angefressen als ich nach Friesdorf runter erstmal Räumdienst spielen durfte. Ist allerdings auch schon 2 Wochen her. Bin dabei auch nur knapp einem Sturz entgangen.

Und bisher hab ich das gerade auf diesem Weg noch garnicht gehabt. Hat jemand da ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## MieMaMeise (31. Mai 2008)

Ich mach das fast jede Woche  leider scheint es in unserem Gebiet viele Rentner zu geben die viel Langeweile haben!  Das geilste war ja letzte Woche dieser riesen Baumstumpf ^^ naja wirds wenigstens nie langweilig und hey ick hab ja nen neues fully


----------



## 2dangerbiker (3. Juni 2008)

Ich werde Heute nicht mitkommen, mache jetzt erstmal eine Woche Bikefrei.


----------



## MieMaMeise (3. Juni 2008)

Und da warens nur noch zwei. Müssen wohl Uwe und ich heut alleine die Stellung halten...


----------



## Redfraggle (3. Juni 2008)

Ja, sorry. Musste länger arbeiten, euch viel Spaß  .
Hoffe das nächste mal klappt´s mit dem Termin.
Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## MieMaMeise (3. Juni 2008)

Schade Barbara, ABER es waren immerhin 4 Biker mit Untersatz angereist und machten das 7GB unsicher  Viele KM waren es heut nicht, dafür schöne steile Anstiege mit ein paar schönen Abfahrten. Nächste Woche fände ich eine Kottenforstrunde mal wieder sehr schön. Eventuell dann wieder mit der vollen Mannschaft?


----------



## 2dangerbiker (4. Juni 2008)

Gerne. Aber meine Rippen sind jetzt der Chef, mal abwarten.


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. Juni 2008)

Oha haben wir uns schon fast gedacht. Gute Besserung und Pfleg dich mal richtig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (8. Juni 2008)

Hey Jungs,

hatten wir nicht für nächste Woche mal geplant diesen komischen Ho Chi Irgendwas Pfad inklusive Anfahrt von Bonn unter die Räder zu nehmen?

@Marco: Du hattest doch glaub ich einen Track vorbereitet, wann + wo sollten wir uns da treffen, reicht 18:30 Beuel oder müssen wir etwas eher losfahren?

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## MieMaMeise (8. Juni 2008)

Äh stimmt. Hatte etztens noch was vom Kottenforst gefaselt aber wir hatten uns ja irgendwie auf den HCM Pfad geeinigt. Ich hätte einen Track wo der Trail mit drauf ist. Allerdings müsste man den voher noch bearbeiten sonst sieht man da nicht durch. Zur Not könnte er aber gehn, wenn wir sonst keinen auftreiben können.


----------



## bolt (8. Juni 2008)

habe die tour als track, wahnbachtalsperrenrunde plus hcm-pfad. bringe ich am dienstag mit. 

18:30 uhr ab t-mobile sollte reichen, lampe mitbringen.

uwe, schreibt du aus?

marco


----------



## gerdu (8. Juni 2008)

...ich würd die Tour lieber nicht ausschreiben, dafür ist sie ein bisschen zu speziell und unsere Stammcrew liest hier sowieso mit. Was denkst Du wieviel km / HM werden's ungefähr?


----------



## bolt (8. Juni 2008)

es sind ab t-mobile 52 km und höchstens 800 hömes.


----------



## Blut Svente (8. Juni 2008)

evtl. würd ich mich als Guide anbieten... komme aus Siegburg.
LGS


----------



## MieMaMeise (8. Juni 2008)

bolt schrieb:


> es sind ab t-mobile 52 km und höchstens 800 hömes.


hin und zurück?


----------



## gerdu (8. Juni 2008)

...hätt jetzt auch gedacht das es mehr sind - die Tour zur Wahnbachtalsperre neulich hatte ja schon so viel - egal hauptsache wir finden am Ende noch 'n Biergarten...

@BlutSvente: Mitstreiter mit Ortskenntnissen und guter Laune sind immer willkommen.....

also: Treffen wir uns einfach um 18:30 vor T-Mobile...


----------



## bolt (8. Juni 2008)

alles klar, bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (8. Juni 2008)

ick natürlich och, wenn sich das wetter hält. gerade regnets ja wieder


----------



## 2dangerbiker (9. Juni 2008)

Ich wünsche euch morgen viel Spass. Leider muß ich noch passen


----------



## Blut Svente (9. Juni 2008)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...hätt jetzt auch gedacht das es mehr sind - die Tour zur Wahnbachtalsperre neulich hatte ja schon so viel - egal hauptsache wir finden am Ende noch 'n Biergarten...
> 
> @BlutSvente: Mitstreiter mit Ortskenntnissen und guter Laune sind immer willkommen.....
> 
> also: Treffen wir uns einfach um 18:30 vor T-Mobile...



  T-Mobile Zentrale in Ramersdorf bzw. Beuel an der Rheinaue?


----------



## gerdu (9. Juni 2008)

Di 18:30 - Parkplatz gegenüber T-Mobile / Landgrabenweg 151 / Rheinaue!

Gruss,

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Juni 2008)

bin auch am start 
jop da an den rheinauen der parkplatz direkt gegenüber tmobile bzw. neben dem schiff im sand wenn die beschreibung eher hilft 
gruß


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Juni 2008)

ok da war ich zu langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (9. Juni 2008)

bin dabei!


----------



## KingCAZAL (10. Juni 2008)

ich bin auch dabei! ich hoffe ich schaffe es bis 18.30 uhr. wird knapp aber sollte machbar sein. blut svente hat ja sein outdoor-handy dabei


----------



## Blut Svente (10. Juni 2008)

schee woars  und zügig 
LG Stefan


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Juni 2008)

jap das wars  geeerade 2 minütchen wieder da ! 
bis nächste woche


----------



## MieMaMeise (10. Juni 2008)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> schee woars  und zügig
> LG Stefan


Sagen wir mal so, ihr wart ziemlich schnell oben  aber wirklich super Runde mit einem krönenden Abschluss! Freu mich schon auf nächste Woche wenn es heißt, "Ey, lass mal zur Tomburg chillen"! 

Daniel


----------



## KingCAZAL (11. Juni 2008)

und ziemlich schnell unten waren wir auch immer  

hat spass gemacht


----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. Juni 2008)

Hi Nachtbiker,

habt Ihr ein paar Bilder von der Talsperre gemacht?  Ich wollte eigentlich auch hin, aber auf die Staumauer ging ja gar nicht  

P.S. sooo schnell saht ihr aber nicht aus  als ihr mir entgegen kamt


----------



## KingCAZAL (11. Juni 2008)

an dem gitter kommt man links ganz easy vorbei.

wir nehmen rücksicht auf gegenverkehr  

das nächste mal einfach umdrehen und sich dem trupp anschließen. es beisst ja keiner


----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. Juni 2008)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> wir nehmen rücksicht auf gegenverkehr
> 
> das nächste mal einfach umdrehen und sich dem trupp anschließen. es beisst ja keiner



Ja, gerne.  Aber ihr wart in die falsche Richtung unterwegs...ich wollte doch heim nach Ei-dorf  

P.S. und Danke für den viiielen Platz den ihr gemacht habt


----------



## KingCAZAL (11. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Ja, gerne.  Aber ihr wart in die falsche Richtung unterwegs...ich wollte doch heim nach Ei-dorf
> 
> P.S. und Danke für den viiielen Platz den ihr gemacht habt



ich überlege gerade wo wir dir begegnet sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. Juni 2008)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> ich überlege gerade wo wir dir begegnet sind



Im Kaldauer Wald, der da:
http://rheinland.mtbvd.de/uploads/Biketreffs/Manni.JPG


----------



## KingCAZAL (11. Juni 2008)

ach genau. das war aber schon oben in heide auf dem asphalt. da waren wir gerade auf dem direkten weg zum hutchi.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. Juni 2008)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> ach genau. das war aber schon oben in heide auf dem asphalt. da waren wir gerade auf dem direkten weg zum hutchi.



genau da


----------



## KingCAZAL (11. Juni 2008)

kannst ja auch mal samstags bei uns an der fähre in kö-winter aufschlagen. jeden samstag um 14.00 uhr. ich werde zwar die nächsten paar samstage nicht können, aber gäste sind bei uns immer willkommen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. Juni 2008)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> kannst ja auch mal samstags bei uns an der fähre in kö-winter aufschlagen. jeden samstag um 14.00 uhr. ich werde zwar die nächsten paar samstage nicht können, aber gäste sind bei uns immer willkommen



Gerne, gilt aber auch für Euch im Gegenzug:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6576

cu
Manni


----------



## KingCAZAL (11. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Gerne, gilt aber auch für Euch im Gegenzug:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6576
> 
> cu
> Manni



das kollidiert natürlich mit unserem training, aber es wird sich schon eine gelegenheit ergeben


----------



## gerdu (11. Juni 2008)

...danke auch noch mal von mir an die beiden Spontanguides von den Sieben Bergen. War 'ne echt flowige Runde obwohl Ihr ja den eigentlichen Höhepunkt, vielleicht ausser dem "Todestrail" ?!!? (hoffentlich liest mein Chef hier nicht mit!), das abschliessende Chillen beim Addi verpasst habt. 

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## bolt (11. Juni 2008)

superfixe runde gestern, vielen dank an die 7hill-guides. der todes-trail war schon echt heftig! 

das ganze fand dann einen würdigen abschluss im lenne-imbiss in der südstadt.

track gegen e-mail.

nächsten dienstag dann treff wieder im kottenforst und eine wirklich lockere runde zur tomburg evtl. noch bis hilberath oder todenfeld.

marco


----------



## KingCAZAL (11. Juni 2008)

mist. das nächste mal kommen wir zum imbiss mit. hatte kohldampf wie ein esel.

das nächste mal muss ein powerbar auf dem todestrail freihändig gegessen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (11. Juni 2008)

Musste von euch beiden 7HILLS nich einer eigentlich schon um 20:30Uhr @home sein? Wurde ja nicht ganz was


----------



## Blut Svente (11. Juni 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Musste von euch beiden 7HILLS nich einer eigentlich schon um 20:30Uhr @home sein? Wurde ja nicht ganz was



wurd ein bisschen später war aber nich sooo schlimm...


----------



## KingCAZAL (11. Juni 2008)

der tischi bekommt normalerweise um die uhrzeit sein fläschchen und seine gutenacht geschichte vorgelesen


----------



## bolt (12. Juni 2008)

Ich habe eine Tour für nächsten Dienstag eingestellt. Ziel diesmal voraussichtlich Tomburg und ggf. Todenfeld oder Hilberath. Gemäßigtes Tempo.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6623


----------



## KingCAZAL (13. Juni 2008)

bolt schrieb:


> Gemäßigtes Tempo.



wie langweilig


----------



## 2dangerbiker (15. Juni 2008)

Ich werde wieder mitkommen 
Nach meinen Marathon(97Km) in Willingen kann ich wieder schmerzfrei fahren.( gilt für meine Rippen, Beine weis ich noch nicht.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (15. Juni 2008)

Yeaaaaah! Muss nurnoch das Wetter mitspielen. Heute war es dann doch eher, naja, durchwachsen. Der Kottenforst war pitschenass.

EDIT:
Der Wetterbericht schaut aber für Dienstag echt gut aus!


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. Juni 2008)

So Jungs, versuche meine Truppe zu motivieren, bisher habe ich aber noch nichts positives erhalten

Bis heute Abend.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (17. Juni 2008)

War das gestern schön, nach 21 Uhr hat mich keiner beim Biken gestört 
Hoffentlich geht die EM noch einpaar Monate


----------



## MieMaMeise (17. Juni 2008)

Als ich gestern nach ner Kottenforstrunde nach Hause wollte war es schon leicht voll auf den Straßen. Im Wald war es allerdings angenehm leeer.


----------



## b_trier (17. Juni 2008)

Wollte eigentlich heute sehr gerne mitkommen, schaffe das aber leider nicht, da ich heute länger arbeiten muss. Ausserden hab ich Salbe im Ohr wegen ner Gehörgangsentzündung (hab ich öfter mal) höre daher nichts auf meinem rechten Ohr. 

Viel Spaß euch.


----------



## MieMaMeise (18. Juni 2008)

Das war gestern echt eine super Runde. 5 Leute hatten sich angemeldet insgesamt waren es dann doch 11, nicht schlecht!! Vielen Dank an Boris und den anderen Guide's und ein besonderer Dank geht ins Melbtal für den gemütlichen Ausklang.


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. Juni 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Das war gestern echt eine super Runde. 5 Leute hatten sich angemeldet insgesamt waren es dann doch 11, nicht schlecht!! Vielen Dank an Boris und den anderen Guide's und ein besonderer Dank geht ins Melbtal für den gemütlichen Ausklang.



Jau, hat echt Spaß gemacht: Wetter sehr gut, Trails fast alle trocken, neue Trails kennengelernt nur mit dem Tempo langsam müssen wir noch etwas üben


----------



## bolt (18. Juni 2008)

Jawohl, hat richtig Spaß gemacht gestern. 

Danke an Boris fürs Guiden, war alles drin, was den KoFo ausmacht.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (18. Juni 2008)

3.8. Marienheide.

Ist aber noch nicht online.

Ich melde mich wieder dazu.

Bei Marco wurde der Marathon in der Marienheide angesprochen. 
Delgado meldet sich bei mir noch.


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Juni 2008)

Manfred, hier.
http://www.bergische-wandergastronomie.de/index.php?content=aktuell&id=2008-06-05 09:38:28


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blades (18. Juni 2008)

Hey hallo und hallöchen
Ich weiß nicht ob sich noch jemand von euch an mich erinnern kann, ich bin bisher leider nur einmal im Febuar mitgefahren.
Da sich bei mir momentan die Tourenrate stark zurückgezogen hat da Mountainbiken ohne Mitfahrer nur halb so interessant ist wollte ich mal anfragen ob es eventuell möglich wäre mal wieder eine Tour einzuschieben die am allseitsbekannten Treffpunkt im Kottenforst beginnt und auch möglichst dort in der näheren Umgebung (perfekt wäre die Kreuzung von Villip nach Röttgen rüber) auch wieder endet, da ich was es den Kottenforst betrifft nicht sonderlich Ortskundig bin.
Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.
MfG Blades


----------



## bolt (19. Juni 2008)

nächsten dienstag wird es wohl keine tour geben; evtl. an einem anderen tag; näheres ggf. dann anfang nächster woche.


----------



## MieMaMeise (19. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich nach Sonntag nicht total im Eimer bin würde ich schon gern fahren. Würde auch ausschreiben. Kann zwar keine 4h im Kottenforst füllen aber 2,5h sollten schon drin sein!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Juni 2008)

von meinen wenigen marathons die ich gefahren bin weiß ich dass ich mehr als 2 tage die schnauze voll hatte  also ich werd wohl wenn dann auch erst mittwoch oder donnerstag am start sein!
weiß eigentlich jemand wie das ist wenns gewittert am sonntag ?! wird so nen event auch evtl dann abgesagt ?!
gruß


----------



## Blades (19. Juni 2008)

Hm schade drum da nächste Woche Dienstag das letzte mal für mich die Möglichkeit besteht vor meinem Praktikum noch eine Nachtrunde mit zu drehen.
Gibt es vielleicht eine möglichkeit das sich hier auch eventuell ne kleine Truppe für Touren am Wochenende findet?
Welchen Marathon gedenkt ihr den mitzufahren ?
MfG Blades


----------



## MieMaMeise (19. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß es genau Montag, ob es bei mir geht oder nicht. Wir fahren ja ansich auch nicht in der Nacht (Winter ausgenommen) bis 22 Uhr ist es ja noch hell. Am Wochenende wird natürlich auch gefahren, dann aber vorzugsweise nicht im Kottenforst. Schreiben auch viele aus guck einfach mal im LMB.


----------



## Blades (19. Juni 2008)

Für mich wird während dem Praktikum das Problem sein das ich nicht vor 6 Uhr da weg komme und erst so gegen halb 8 zuhause bin wo ihr schon lange fahrt ^^


----------



## Izual (19. Juni 2008)

Wenn du nichts passendes findest versuch es doch mal mit einem eigenen Termin im LMB!


----------



## Blades (19. Juni 2008)

Hab ja bereits eine Umfrage hier im Lokalforum gestartet je nach rückmeldung werd ich mal was reinhauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. Juni 2008)

Sooo hier kommt nen kleiner Bericht über das heutige MTB Rennen in Malmedy!
Alles begann mit dem Weckerklingel um 6:00. Da schon alles fertig gepackt war und die Räder ja schon im Auto von Marco waren hatte ich gemütliche 25min um mich fertig zu machen und pünktlich abgeholt zu werden. Nach ner ca 100min Fahrt mit Frühstück und guter Laune waren wir auch schon am Ziel in Belgien, inkl kleiner Zusatzschlenker  Nach dem Räder auspacken und Anmelden hatten wir noch ne Ecke zeit bis zum Start und haben diese sinnvoll mit rumfahren und warten genutzt. Für marco gings auf der noch beabsichtigten langen Strecke  als erstes los. Für Daniel und mich erst ne Stunde später.
Im Rennen gings berg hoch berg runter über stock und stein, wurzeln, schlamm, und alles was man sich noch so vorstellen kann  Irgendwann hatte man sich auch schon fast an die "Abfahrten" mit 30% Gefälle, Spurrillen, Wurzeln und Kanten gewöhnt sodass man während dessen locker einen Plaussch abhalten und sich ein paar Riegel reinstopfen konnte  Dabei stabilisierten die Räder des Vorder und Hintermanns einen schon sehr nützlich sodass man keinerleri Bedenken haben brauchte. Wenns dann doch mal steiler wurde sowohl hoch als auch runter musste man notgedrungen öfters absteigen. Das ein/ausklicken beherrschte man mit jedem gefahrenem kilometer besser! Straßen/Waldautobahnen gab es nur sehr selten... ich schätze von den 65km vllt 15km. Meine Highlights des rennen waren noch ein Sturz bei Kilometer 35 in etwa. Nach einer Bachdurchquerung wie sie häufig vorkam und knöcheltiefem wasser wollte mein vorderrad wohl an einer stelle noch etwas länger bleiben als das hinterrad sodass es nen schöner abflug auf den schotter war. Schürfwunden an Ellbogen und Hüfte ist das Ergebnis, abgesehen von der 8 in der Felge.  Kurz darauf war der Vorderreifen platt. Kein Thema! Ersatzschlauch mit und in 10min war alles erledigt. Doch dies sollte nicht der letzte Zwischenfall gewesen sein. Ein paar km später nach einem steilen kurzen Stück gab es eine ebenso steile Gegenrampe. Mit vollem Elan reingetreten und zack... aufeinmal fehlte jeglicher Widerstand beim treten. Da war tatsächlich die Kette gerissen! Nungut, als Naturbursche hat man ja auch nix gegen eine kleine Wandereinlage! Ingesamt waren es gut 8km die geschoben werden mussten bzw. 4km und die anderen 4km konnte man ja ohne Antrieb gut runterollen lassen. Angekommen an einer Verpflegungstation mit meinen hervorragenen französisch kenntnissen musste ich irgendwem klar machen dass ich einen Kettennieter brauche  Das hat auch erstaunlich schnell geklappt einen aufzutreiben und tada nach einer 40min Wanderung oder sowas und 20min Reperatur ( da ging noch einiges schief mit dem nieten und verlegen der kette bei den schaltröllchen  ) konnte es dann auch schon weitergehen! Auf Grund der langen Pause war es kein problem die restlichen knapp 20km und 600hm zu bewältigen.
Kurz vorm Ziel dann sah ich Marco ( Marco ?! Ist der schon da ?!  ) und Daniel schon auf mich warten. Einen kleinen Plausch später der den Kohl bzgl der Zeit auch nicht mehr fett gemacht hat, mit der Erkenntnis das Marco auch nur die 65km gefahren ist und Daniel sich ebenfalls den Ellbogen verletzt hat fuhr ich dann die lettzen paar hundert meter ins Ziel. Endlich angekommen! Nach ner gratisdose energiegetränk und einer vorzüglichen Versorgung meiner wunden gings zum auto wo die beiden schon hingegangen waren. Kurz drauf gings wieder nach Bonn mit nem vorherigem halt noch bei der frittenbude in malmedy. Die Rückfahrt verliegt ohne Probleme. Daniel musste aber noch aufs Klo!
Insgesamt war es ein sehr anspruchsvolles Rennen sowohl von der Kondition her als auch von der Technik. "Flowige" Trials gab es quasi gar nicht. Bis auf meine Wanderung war die ganze Zeit volle Konzentration erforderlich. Für meinen Geschmack war es zu heftig teilweise und das zerstörte jeglichen rhythmus. Das Niveau der anderen Fahrer war erschreckend hoch sodass man sich selber nur als kleines Würmchen fühlte 
Nun denn, das wars mit dem Bericht. Die anderen können gern noch was hinzufügen und aus Ihrer Sicht berichten! Paar Bilder hab ich hier jetzt auch mal reingestellt. Bis die Tage!


----------



## KingCAZAL (22. Juni 2008)

schade, dass es bei mir nicht geklappt hat. ging definitiv nicht, aber fürs nächste jahr ist dieses rennen geplan! 

LG
KingCAZAL

PS: hat jemand die 65er runde mit gps komplett aufgezeichnet?


----------



## Centurion (23. Juni 2008)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Sooo hier kommt nen kleiner Bericht über das heutige MTB Rennen in Malmedy!
> ... Das Niveau der anderen Fahrer war erschreckend hoch sodass man sich selber nur als kleines Würmchen fühlte



Danke für den Bericht

An die Veranstaltungen, wo alles daneben geht, kann man sich jedenfalls sein Leben lang erinnern .
Der Kurs in Malmedy scheint ja technisch anspruchsvoll zu sein. Wie sieht es denn mit den Höhnemetern aus. Wieviel muss man den da so als größte Leistung am Stück vernichten?

Gruß Centurion


----------



## KingCAZAL (23. Juni 2008)

Marathon Malmedy Seite


----------



## MieMaMeise (23. Juni 2008)

24h sind vergangen, die Wunden schmerzen noch ein wenig, die Flecken sind auch noch Blau und mein Gesichtsausdruck ist immer noch . Alter Schalter mein ERSTER gefahrener Bike-Marathon und dann sowas. Als wir gegen 6 Uhr aufbrachen war MIR noch nicht ganz klar was da auf uns drei zukommen wird. 
Malmedy konnten wir auf anhieb finden und so blieb vor dem Start genug Zeit die Gegebenheiten zu checken und etwas zu posen.
Doch dann "äääääh Marco, die da am Start haben fast die gleiche Nummer wie du. Musst du da jetzt nicht auch hin?"  Jaja da hatten wir uns fast nen bissel ver
Nachdem Marco weg, und etwas Zeit vergangen war ging der Spaß auch für uns (Andi und Ich) los. Eine Irre Erfahrung! 300 Leute prügeln direkt nach dem Start einen Anstieg von 250hm hoch. Alles ist ruhig, nur Fahrradtypische Geräusche sind zu hören. Zu beginn noch Waldautobahn, wurde der Weg schnell trailig. Überholen kaum möglich. Ein richtiger Rhythmus kam im ganzen Rennen jedoch nicht auf, flowig ist definitiv was anderes. Die Wege waren zwar insgesamt schon recht Breit, doch konnte häufig nur eine bestimmte Linie genutzt werden, da der Rest total verblockt oder matschig war. Naja mit dem nicht fahren stimmt nicht ganz. Ich selber dachte schon ich fahr ruppig, aber was einige da vom Leder gezogen haben  kommen vorbei geflogen als ob nichts wäre! Insgesamt konnte auf der gesamten Strecke viel Panorama genossen werden...




...wenn die Zeit dazu gewesen wäre. Viel blieb mir von der näheren Umgebung nicht im Gedächnis.
Mir kam es so vor als fahre ich von einem Abenteuer in das Nächste. Hier eine Flussdurchfahrt...




...da eine Flussdurchfahrt...




...steile Anstiege, Tragepassagen und Abfahrten die von mir alles abverlangten. Ob ich viele Sachen auch auf einer normalen Tour gefahren wäre?




Ich glaube nicht!
Soviel Glück wie ich, hatten meine Mitstreiter leider nicht. Wie Andi schon schrieb hatte er nach einem Sturz nicht nur leichte Probleme mit dem Vorderrad. Nein die Kette flog im um die Ohren und ein Plattfuß zwang ihn zu einer Zwangspause. Und der liebe Marco? Fühlte sich schon von Anfang an schlapp und so holte ich ihn bei der vorletzten Verpflegungsstation mit einem grinsen im Gesicht ein.
Nachdem 60km und knapp 1700hm bewältigt waren, erwischte es mich dann doch an einem eigentlich leichten Anstieg, das Grübste war überwunden, doch irgendwie übersah ich einen kleinen abgebrochenen Baum, dengelte voll gegen und fiel zu Seite auf ein paar Steine die ich umfahren wollte. Dem Fahrrad gings gut also weiter. Adrenalin sei dank merkte ich erst als ich Oben war, dass mein ganzer Arm voller Blut und in der Haut ein paar kleine Löscher waren. Die letzten 5 km erwiesen sich als durchaus zäh bis dann endlich... tada... das Ziel zu hören war. Es war geschafft. Alles egal, ich war im Ziel! Kurze Zweit später konnte Marco das Selbige auch erreichen und wir gingen nach einem ersten kurzen Erfahrungsaustausch erst mal BIKES WASCHEN. Den restlichen BlaBla erspar ich euch jetzt mal denn was viel wichtiger ist... am Ende dieser ganzen Aktion gabs natürlich...




...frites grand avec mayonnaise. 

Malmedy und Raid Des Hautes Fagnes waren eine herrlich anstrengende Erfahrung, die ich in ähnlicher Form gerne und schnell wiederholen möchte. Im nächsten Jahr ist die Zeit dann hoffentlich reif für die 85km Chill-Runde! 

Mein Dank geht an: 
Mutti, Papa, Leonie, Marco, Andi und natürlich an alle Stammfahrer des KFNR + Helge.


----------



## grüner Frosch (23. Juni 2008)

lecker Bericht, lecker Bilder, lecker Pommes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (23. Juni 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Malmedy und Raid Des Hautes Fagnes waren eine herrlich anstrengende Erfahrung, die ich in ähnlicher Form gerne und schnell wiederholen möchte.


Kein Problem:

http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/index2.html

Ansonsten natürlich Glückwunsch an die Überlebenden  Und bis denne

Marco


----------



## bolt (23. Juni 2008)

Schöne Berichte habt ihr da geschrieben, trifft das Ganze doch sehr genau.

Sehr hart wars definitiv (zumal zur Zeit für mich mit schlechter Form!!). Die Belgier sind schon verrückt, solche Strecken zu lieben und zu Tausenden darüber herzufallen (siehe auch Flandernrundfahrt und auch Fleche Wallonie).

Jeder (!) Meter musste hart erarbeitet werden. Es war wirklich alles drin: Hitze, Staub, tiefe Schlammlöcher, üble Wurzelteppiche, Morastabfahrten, viele sehr ruppige Trails, viele Bach- und Flussdurchfahrten, steile Geröllauffahrten, viele Schiebe- und Tragepassagen, steile Abfahrten, Stürze, Defekte, Regen, sehr fitte Belgier und Holländer, optimale Verpflegung und Orga usw.

Erwähnenswert natürlich auch die hervorrgande Leistung von Daniel mit toller Zeit und Superplazierung: 43. in der Altersklasse und tollen Schnitt (ca. 14er)!! Chapeau.


----------



## Izual (23. Juni 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Kein Problem:
> 
> http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/index2.html
> 
> ...




Dann können wir ja bald mit einem Reisebus aus Bonn da hinfahren 

Ist da sonst noch einer da bei?


----------



## Blades (23. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich irgendwann genug trainiert bin und mein Hardtail ausreicht bin ich auch dabei ^^


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Juni 2008)

der erbeskopfmarathon hört sich echt net schlecht an! so nen schlamassen kann ja nicht nochmal passieren. und dann ist vllt auch mehr als im letzten viertel ankommen drin


----------



## MieMaMeise (23. Juni 2008)

Bin zu der Zeit leider noch in Östereich... bzw. schon fast wieder @home-home.


----------



## KingCAZAL (23. Juni 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> ...frites grand avec mayonnaise.
> 
> Malmedy und Raid Des Hautes Fagnes waren eine herrlich anstrengende Erfahrung, die ich in ähnlicher Form gerne und schnell wiederholen möchte. Im nächsten Jahr ist die Zeit dann hoffentlich reif für die 85km Chill-Runde!
> 
> ...



cool das ist meine lieblingsfrittenbude "au petit chef"!!!! direkt am Albert Platz. Habt ihr auch brav geklingelt, damit das Schiebefenster aufgeht? 
Weiter hoch ist die Kirche wo ich geheiratet habe


----------



## 2dangerbiker (24. Juni 2008)

zwei super Berichte.
schade dass ich nicht mit konnte.

Erbeskopfmarathon kann man weiter empfehlen, die lange Runde hat es in sich, einer der härtesten Marathons in Deutschland. 

Einen Marathon den man auch weiter empfehlen kann.
http://www.mtb-gallahaan-trail.de/ im Hunsrück


----------



## MieMaMeise (24. Juni 2008)

Fast vergessen. Wollte heute ne lockere Runde im KF drehen. Wie sieht es bei euch zusätzlich mit Donnerstag aus?


----------



## KingCAZAL (24. Juni 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Einen Marathon den man auch weiter empfehlen kann.
> http://www.mtb-gallahaan-trail.de/ im Hunsrück



definitiv. familiäre atmosphäre und NOCH relativ kleine veranstaltung. ähnlich wie der rhenser marathon. ist ja auch die gleiche gegend. es wird aber nicht mehr lange dauern und auch dort werden die massen größer.

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## directx (24. Juni 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Fast vergessen. Wollte heute ne lockere Runde im KF drehen.


Ich hab gehört ihr sucht noch nen Bremsfallschirm für heute Abend. Da hab ich mich einfach mal eingetragen.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (24. Juni 2008)

Donnerstag hört sich auch gut an.

Weiß noch nicht wo ich heutabend fahren soll. 7geb oder Kottenforst?

bin ab nächste Woche Dienstag weg.


----------



## MieMaMeise (24. Juni 2008)

Dann fahr du doch im 7GB und wir planen dann noch mal für Donnerstag ne etwas schnellere KF-Runde (eventuell Tomburg?). Das was ich heute alles fahre kennst du eh und vom Tempo wirds gemächlich sein.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. Juni 2008)

http://www.fonsmtb.be/ 
hehe, auf dem video is marco bei min 9:08 zu sehen  zwar nur kurz aber immerhin!


----------



## MieMaMeise (24. Juni 2008)

Ah ja der Start wie geil


----------



## MieMaMeise (25. Juni 2008)

Für alle die mitlesen. Morgen 18:30 Uhr - Wildschweingehege/ Waldau geschmeidige Runde durch den Kofo. Route wird denk ich Vor-Ort entschieden.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. Juni 2008)

Bin leider net dabei! Viel spaß euch und bis nächste woche!
gruß


----------



## 2dangerbiker (26. Juni 2008)

War dat gestern geil mit den RR.
Von Altenahr bis Dernau 2 Autos, von Dernau bis Vettelhoven ein Auto, ... entgegen gekommen. Alles wie fast ausgestorben.
Warum spielen die Deutschen Fussballer nicht jeden Tag? Die bei der Tour de France fahren doch auch 3 Wochen lang jeden Tag und bei denen ist nicht nach 90 Minuten Schluß. Das müsste doch auch beim Fussball machbar sein.


----------



## bolt (26. Juni 2008)

Hi Daniel,

kommen noch mehr zur Waldau? 

Ich fahre wohl mit, will aber 20:15 Uhr unbedingt wieder zurück sein und Fußball gucken.

bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (26. Juni 2008)

Bis jetzt sind wir dann 3 die angekündigt sind


----------



## MieMaMeise (26. Juni 2008)

1,5 Monate und 1300km:





und ich wunder mich warum alles schleift 

btw. schönes Kulturprogramm heut noch zum Ende!


----------



## 2dangerbiker (26. Juni 2008)

Dann ist ja alles klar.


----------



## MieMaMeise (26. Juni 2008)

Hätte ich ja auch selber drauf kommen können. Aber so schlimm sahen die gestern noch nicht aus. Hatte ja extra nochmal geguckt. Egal morgen gibs neue


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. Juni 2008)

tja, bei dem gewicht was die bremse auch immer verzögern musst kein wunder


----------



## MieMaMeise (26. Juni 2008)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> tja, bei dem gewicht was die bremse auch immer verzögern musst kein wunder


 
was machten deine 8?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (27. Juni 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> 1,5 Monate und 1300km:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir haben ja die gleiche Bremse: Bei mir war es genauso


----------



## MieMaMeise (27. Juni 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Wir haben ja die gleiche Bremse: Bei mir war es genauso


Und ich habe schon gedacht ich bremse zu viel


----------



## b_trier (27. Juni 2008)

@miemameise

kauf dir mal die roten Koolstops 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k610/a7604/scheibenbremsbelaege-formula-oro.html

die sind fein.


----------



## grüner Frosch (27. Juni 2008)

b_trier schrieb:


> @miemameise
> 
> kauf dir mal die roten Koolstops
> 
> ...



Die habe ich mir für hinten gekauft. Irgendwie hören die sich immer an, als wenn Metall auf Metall schleifen würde?

Da ich aber noch ein zweites Paar Kool-Stop habe, werde ich es mal vorne ausprobieren.


----------



## KingCAZAL (27. Juni 2008)

ich fahr an allen bikes nur die grünen swissstop (hayes). einwandfrei!


----------



## MieMaMeise (27. Juni 2008)

Jetzt bin ich echt etwas verunsichert. Mal gucken was die Damen und Herren nachher bei H&S sagen. Für die swissstop bekommt man ja auch die originalen von Formula. Hat einer Erfahrung mit den A2Z Belägen?


----------



## Giom (27. Juni 2008)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> ich fahr an allen bikes nur die grünen swissstop (hayes). einwandfrei!


 
und ab und zu bremst Du mit der Nase auf dem Trail


----------



## KingCAZAL (27. Juni 2008)

aber nur wenn ich vor kleinen franzosen auf der flucht bin 

ich korrigiere aber: der sturz am little kapruhn wurde professionell von meinem fahrerischen können verhindert 

A+
KingCAZAL


----------



## KingCAZAL (27. Juni 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich echt etwas verunsichert. Mal gucken was die Damen und Herren nachher bei H&S sagen. Für die swissstop bekommt man ja auch die originalen von Formula. Hat einer Erfahrung mit den A2Z Belägen?



die swissstop sind ja auch teurer als die original hayes beläge, aber es geht mir darum welche besser sind!


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. Juni 2008)

Hier ein paar Bilder von vorhin.



Wer findet das Wildschwein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. Juni 2008)

seid ihr den steinerberg von der rech oder kesseling seite hoch ?! von der recher seite gibts ja irgendwie nur mörderanstiege... nen lockeren weg kenn ich da irgendwie net!
und das wildschwein is links neben dem rechtem baum nech


----------



## bolt (28. Juni 2008)

Der Anstieg wurde von Rech genommen, eigentlich der leichteste Anstieg den ich da kenne, lang aber nicht steil.

Highlight bei der heutigen Bonn - Kalenborn - Ahr ... - Steinerberg - Tomburg - Bonn-Runde waren für mich die vielen Wildscheine im großen befahrbaren Wildgehege bei Kalenborn, wirklich lustig.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. Juni 2008)

na das hört sich ja ganz nett an  ich werd morgen mal ne ausfahrt mitm rennradl machen! 
und wie schauts mit dienstag aus?? stellt wer was rein ?


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. Juni 2008)

Marco hatte eine Eisdielen-Trailrunde vorgeschlagen mit dem Hinweis, dass auch geschoben werden darf  
Ich würde schon gern fahren, scheinen aber diesen Dienstag nur wenige zu werden.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. Juni 2008)

dienstag soll ja super klar werden das wetter, ( angeblich  ) , wie wärs mit löwenburg, da waren wir noch nie oben druff oder ?? wenn man spät genug fahren würde hat man da auch ne super sternenaussicht! für ne runde mit wenigen leuten eigentlich doch perfekt


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. Juni 2008)

Da wirds dann aber schwer ne Eisdiele unterwegs zu finden... egal stellste ne Tour rein ab T-Mobile (18:30Uhr)?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. Juni 2008)

naja ich denke das reicht erstmal das hier zu erwähnen oder  wennwa nur drei werden is doch auch jut...


----------



## bolt (29. Juni 2008)

Die Altherren-Riege mit gerdu, 2dangerbiker und mir fällt nächste Woche komplett aus. 

Also, Junioren, verheizt euch mal schön bei den Temperaturen.


----------



## MieMaMeise (30. Juni 2008)

Andi wie siehts mit morgen aus? Wollen wir eventuell das 7GB stecken lassen und dafür beim Boris den Kofo mit rocken? Würde mir persönlich mehr zusagen als das 7GB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. Juni 2008)

hey!
bei mir fällts ganz flach mit morgen... hab keine zeit momentan und muss einfach zu viel machen   also dann bis nächste woche ! wo das schlimmste dann geschafft ist 
gruß


----------



## MieMaMeise (30. Juni 2008)

bin nächste woche in at und danach die woche auch nicht da! viel spass euch allen in den - daniel freien - 3 wochen... denn danach gehts wieder ab und da gibt es dann keine ausreden mehr!


----------



## Larsi (30. Juni 2008)

Nachtbiken... um mal auf's Threadthema zu sprechen zu kommen. 

Da die Nacht ja momentan etwas spät beginnt (doofe Ausrede - eigentlich weil ich nicht eher von Arbeit wegkomme...) und mir nun endlich mal wieder ein Bike gehört wollte ich die lauen Sommernächte nutzen. Suche also ne tour die ca 2h geht, kann auch gern im dunkeln enden (z.B. 9 bis 11) Z.Bsp Venusberg, Kottenforst etc würd ich gern mal kennen lernen da ich mich hier in der Gegend noch nicht so auskenne. Und ständig nachts alleine Hundchengassigeher zu erschrecken macht auch nicht dauerhaft Spaß.

Tour morgen hört sich super an...ist halt nur 2,5 Stunden zu früh...


----------



## MieMaMeise (30. Juni 2008)

Ab wann kannst du immer?


----------



## Larsi (30. Juni 2008)

je nachdem wieviel "Anreise" man einrechnet wäre wohl ca 9/halb 10 ne realistische Aussage - sozusagen eine Zeit bei der man sich schon vorausschauenderweise mal s' Lämpchen ans Radl klickt.

-edit-
das:   http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.11016.html    schaut doch nett aus, Einstieg z.Bsp. an der Ecke Trierer Straße/Melbweg und ohne den Schlenker Richtung Duisdorf/Hardthöhe


----------



## 2dangerbiker (1. Juli 2008)

ich bin gleich auf den Weg nach Lübeck.

Wünsche euch viel Spaß beim Biken.

Im August bin ich dann wieder dabei.

Grüße

Manfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (4. Juli 2008)

Erste Grüße aus Lübeck.
Nach meinen ersten 3 Tagen habe ich bereits über 300 KM auf den Tacho.
Aber dér Hammer ist das hier nicht. Hier gibt es leider zuviele Radwege die teilweise sehr schlecht sind und dann jede Menge Kopfsteinpflaster.
Außerdem fehlen hier die richtigen Anstiege. Das flache fahren ist nichts für mich. Bin gestern das erste mal MTB gefahren. Hier ist ein kleines Waldstück mit netten Trails, aber alles flach.


----------



## gerdu (4. Juli 2008)

Hi Jungs,

wollte mich mal aus dem Trainigsl...hrgrz...Urlaub zurückmelden - wie schaut's nächste Woche aus KF oder 7GB?

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Juli 2008)

hm joar, ich wäre wohl vllt am start  mir egalo wo


----------



## bolt (5. Juli 2008)

Bin nicht am Start. Fahre morgen die Dreiländerrundfahrt in St. Vith (RR) und bleibe noch ein paar Tage in Belgien/Luxembourg.


----------



## gerdu (5. Juli 2008)

...fährt eigentlich irgendjemand Sonntag die CTF in Andernach?


----------



## gerdu (6. Juli 2008)

...okay, hab niemanden in Andernach gesehen - war aber trotzdem 'ne sehr nette Veranstaltung - kann ich nur empfehlen...

Hab mal für Di 18:30 7GB eingestellt....

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## Izual (6. Juli 2008)

naa gut... ich meld mich mal an


----------



## 2dangerbiker (7. Juli 2008)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...okay, hab niemanden in Andernach gesehen - war aber trotzdem 'ne sehr nette Veranstaltung - kann ich nur empfehlen...
> 
> Hab mal für Di 18:30 7GB eingestellt....
> 
> ...



Du hast keinen in Andernach gesehen. War kein Biker da oder hattest du die Augen noch zu ?

Bin seit sieben Tagen in Lübeck und bin über 550Km geradelt.


----------



## gerdu (7. Juli 2008)

...weisst schon was ich meine...aber mal ernsthaft - war aber tatsächlich unheimlich schlecht besetzt - nach der Streckenteilung zur "großen" Schleife hab ich keinen mehr vor oder hinter mir gesehen....


----------



## MieMaMeise (8. Juli 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Bin seit sieben Tagen in Lübeck und bin über 550Km geradelt.





2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Außerdem fehlen hier die richtigen Anstiege. Das flache fahren ist nichts für mich. Bin gestern das erste mal MTB gefahren. Hier ist ein kleines Waldstück mit netten Trails, aber alles flach.











neidisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (9. Juli 2008)

und wie:heul:

heute regnet es nur. Es wird mein erster Tag ohne Bike sein
Bin gestern zwischen den Regenphasen eine schöne Runde gefahren,
Die Rückfahrt war dann der Hammer. 25 Km am Elbe-Lübeck Kanal auf einen nassen weichen Sandboden. Höhenmeter aufgerundet 1m. Nach den 25Km war meine Lust auf Null. Das ist so, wie Sonntags auf einer 3 spurrigen Autobahn ohne Verkehr bei 100Km Höchstgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Juli 2008)

Bist du bei einem Lehrgang oder im Trainingslager ???

Liv und Steffen kommen mit in unsere Pension, vieleicht nehme ich dann auch ein kleines Ferienhaus, ist dann noch günstiger. Habe mich schon erkundigt. + - 80 Euro.


----------



## gerdu (13. Juli 2008)

Hi Jungs,

da wir urlaubsbedingt (@Manfred - Dir glaubt eh keiner die Geschichte vom Seminar) auch in der kommenden Woche mal wieder stark dezimiert sind und Blitzfitz freundlicherweise seine Feierabendtour auf 18:30 gelegt hat, schlage ich vor wir lehnen uns mal zurück und lassen uns vom Nachtigallental aus ein paar neue Wege zeigen....

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## 2dangerbiker (15. Juli 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Bist du bei einem Lehrgang oder im Trainingslager ???
> 
> Liv und Steffen kommen mit in unsere Pension, vieleicht nehme ich dann auch ein kleines Ferienhaus, ist dann noch günstiger. Habe mich schon erkundigt. + - 80 Euro.



Weiß ich selber nicht
am Wochenende (Fr-So) 475Km und 18 Stunden reine Fahrzeit mit den Rennrad.
und meine Beine sind noch locker.


----------



## MieMaMeise (18. Juli 2008)

So Jungs wie siehts mit nächster Woche aus? Bin ab Sonntag wieder daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## gerdu (19. Juli 2008)

...bin dabei - schlag was vor....


----------



## MieMaMeise (20. Juli 2008)

Also folgende Ausflugsziele schweben mir so vor:
Tomburg, Rolandsbogen, Löwenburg + Ölberg. Bei den ersten beiden hab ich leider keine gescheite Route. Beim 7GB könnte man dann noch vor Ort entscheiden.


----------



## gerdu (21. Juli 2008)

....gibt schon einen anderen Veranstalter Di um 18:30 - hab mich einfach mal da eingetragen...

Gruss,

Uwe


----------



## gerdu (26. Juli 2008)

...wie schaut's aus - nächsten Dienstag wie besprochen noch mal die Runde richtung HoChi - Treffpunkt - T-Mobile - 18:30?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (26. Juli 2008)

Jo bin dabei... Licht nicht vergessen!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. Juli 2008)

ich hoffe dieser dienstag ist der letzte wo ich noch net mit kann... hab etwa 30kg zugenommen und meine kondition ist wohl auch im keller   das fully steht noch so inner ecke mit der acht wie nachem rennen.... 
also dann, auf bessere zeiten!
gruß


----------



## MieMaMeise (26. Juli 2008)

30kg? 3st ^^


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. Juli 2008)

na vllt etwas übertrieben  aber ich fühl mich jedefalls so


----------



## MieMaMeise (26. Juli 2008)

Ja, ja Weihnachten war dieses Jahr wieder hart! Nach nee, war ja noch garnich...


----------



## MieMaMeise (30. Juli 2008)

Uwe du solltest Profi-Fotograf werden:



In Malmedy musste ich dafür teuer Geld bezahlen:




War ein schöne Runde gestern!  Leider etwas Matschig... 
Was ist für nächste Woche geplant? Hatte das gestern Abend nicht so ganz mitbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolt (31. Juli 2008)

Schönes  Bild!

War Dienstag leider nicht am Start, aber ab nächste Woche sollte es wieder was werden. Andi, ich bring dir dann auch dein Trickot mit, ist gewaschen.

Bin gestern mit dem Rennner nach Trier gefahren (über Eifel, Ardennen und Luxemburg). Weils so klasse war, spontan auch wieder per Eifel-Cross zurück. Am Ende genau 400 km und 4550 Hömes. Supergeile Runde.

Manfred müsste ja bald wieder auftauchen, sollten dann mal bald einen Termin für Bonn - Aachen (HWW 10) und/oder Bonn - Moselkern (HWW 1) machen, noch kann ich.


----------



## gerdu (31. Juli 2008)

@Marco > "Kopfschüttel"

@alle: Hab die Tour eingestellt, wir treffen uns um 18:15 vor T-Mobile oder um 18:30 bei Alex, der uns 'ne nette Tour ins südliche 7GB zeigen wird..

@Daniel+allle: www.taunustrails.de am 24.8.

Gruss,

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. August 2008)

hey! da bin ich auch wieder  bachelorarbeit abgegeben und jetzt kanns wieder abgehen!
hehe, an das trikot hab ich auch ab und an wieder gedacht  war es net sogar gewaschen ? hatte es ja gar net benutzt beim rennen weils warm genug war  aber trotdezm danke!
ob ich dienstag dabei bin weiß ich noch net... eher net weil ich über die woche in wuppertal bin.
ist einer von euch beim RTF am Sonntag dabei ?? wollte ich eigentlich mal mitmachen sowas, nur weiß ich net genau wie weit die feier am samstag einschränkt 
gruß


----------



## bolt (2. August 2008)

Ja, komm mal morgen zur RTF, bin auch da, allerdings an der Startnummernausgabe. Kannst ja noch bis 10 Uhr starten.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. August 2008)

bin heut morgen mal die runde abgefahren... die 74er runde war das glaube ich, soweit ganz nett  je nach dem wirds morgen aber nur die 42er hehe
gruß


----------



## bolt (2. August 2008)

keine Sorge, es gibt notfalls auch eine 24er Runde


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. August 2008)

Komm gerade nicht mit, was ist RTF und wo findet das statt?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. August 2008)

http://www.sturmvogel-bonn.de/html/rtf_2008.html
da steht alles  
aber ist eher nur was fürs rennrad... man kann zwar auch mitm mounti mit machen, aber da kommt man sich wohl fehl am platze vor mit... besonders du mit deiner shopper


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. August 2008)

Und ich dachte schon ich hätte was ultimatives zum Thema MTB hier in der Gegend verpasst 
Marco du stimmst dich schon mal mit der Family-Tour auf das kommende ein?


----------



## bolt (2. August 2008)

hehe!

Aber Montag gehts nach Paris!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (2. August 2008)

Echt hammer! Wünsche dir dabei viel Spaß! Komm bitte pünktlich zum KoFo-NR am Dienstag zurück ^^


----------



## bolt (2. August 2008)

Nee, schaffe ich leider nicht. Wenn's gut läuft bin irgendwann in der Nacht zum Mittwoch wieder da.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. August 2008)

bin ich doch schon früher zurück als gedacht  also dann bis morgen gegen 9:30 oder sowas!


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. August 2008)

Musste mich für morgen erstmal austragen. Bin seit gestern wieder etwas angekränkelt und möchte vermeiden, dass die ganze Sache zu einer weiteren ausgewachsenen Angina heranreift. Für alle die mitfahren, viel Spaß!


----------



## Sechser (6. August 2008)

War eine klasse Tour gestern abend, danke fürs Mitnehmen.

Ich hoffe, ich habe euch nicht allzusehr gebremst, aber war ja auch meine erste Tour seit dem letzten Herbst ...

Ich werd dann noch ein bisschen üben und dann demnächst noch mal dazustoßen.

Jerry


----------



## MieMaMeise (7. August 2008)

Hab gehört Manfred ist wieder da? Hast du Lust für nächste Woche ne Tour im KoFo auszuschreiben?


----------



## 2dangerbiker (8. August 2008)

Meine Tour wird im Landschaftspark Duisburg ausgetragen und dauert 24 Stunden.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## gerdu (9. August 2008)

...was machen wir dann? 7GB Classics - direkt ohne Umwege zum Biergarten - oder hat jemand sonst 'nen Vorschlag...

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. August 2008)

Hey Ho! Bin auch dienstag weider dabei  juhu! Als falls kein meteorit oder sonsitges dazwischen kommt 
Jap ne nette 7G runde bei hoffentlich guten wetter und dann irgendwo nen bierchen klingt perfekt als einstieg wieder fÃ¼r mich!

Wie siehts bei euch denn aus mit http://www.csmerten.de/html/mtb_2008.html ?? KLingt eigentlich ganz interessant! Vllt findet sich ja jemand der mitkommt und sich einen tag quÃ¤lt 
Kurz zusammengefasst was auf der Homepage steht: 
NÃ¤chsten Sonntag, 17.8.08. Starten so gegen 7 Uhr hab ich vor, 117km und ca 2100hm (hab ich ausm GPS track, steht net auffer seite), quer durch die eifel, und irgendwann vor 18 uhr ankommen  Und das alles fÃ¼r nur 6â¬ hehe

GruÃ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (9. August 2008)

Bin an dem Wochenende leider nicht da. Dienstag sollte aber bei mir wieder passen, obwohl ick mir da nicht die Kugel geben darf. Der kleine Ausrutscher diese Woche war nicht ganz ohne!


----------



## 2dangerbiker (11. August 2008)

Das Wochenende habe ich gut überlebt in Duisburg bei den 24 Stunden.
Im 8er Team ist die ganze Sache doch etwas entspannter als letztes Jahr im 4er. Schade war das es am Sonntag nur noch geregnetes hat und am Ende die Strecke sehr matschig und gefährlich wurde. Auf meiner letzten Runde hatte ich bei ein Abfahrt große Probleme bekommen. Gut das auf dieser Abfahrt keiner auf der Ideallinie mehr fuhr, sonst hätte ich die umgelegt. In der letzten Stunde hat der Veranstalter diese Abfahrt rausgenommen. Unser Team hat mit zwei Runden Vorsprung in der 8er Wertung gewonnen und sind in der Gesamtwertung hinter den 4er Votec zweiter gefunden. Uwe und Uwe (Gerdu und Handlampe) waren auch zum gucken da.
Morgen wird bei mir nichts werden. Vielleicht hat einer am Donnerstagabend Lust?

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## gerdu (11. August 2008)

Glückwunsch zum souveränen Sieg - aber alles andere hätten wir hier sowieso nicht akzeptiert!

Donnerstag geht bei mir leider nicht....


----------



## 2dangerbiker (18. August 2008)

Was ist los?
Noch keine Tour eingestellt.
Wer kann den morgen?
Wo sollen wir uns treffen?

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## bolt (18. August 2008)

Doch, doch, here it is!!

Morgen wieder Ausfahrt im Kottenforst. Treffpunkt Wildgehege um 18:30 Uhr. Strecke wird vor Ort ausgemacht.

Anmelden hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6988


----------



## MieMaMeise (18. August 2008)

Bekomm am Donnerstag Besuch und muss da noch einige Vorbereitungen treffen, daher diese Woche mal wieder ohne mich. Nächste Woche bin ich aber wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. August 2008)

ich weiß es noch net  da ich momentan zeit habe werd ich morgen vormittag schon ne rennrad runde fahren... fals ich mich dann am abend noch fit genug fühle für "mittel mittel"  komm ich da auch noch mit wenn ihr etwas nachsicht habt


----------



## MieMaMeise (18. August 2008)

Du bist zur hohen Acht gefahren nich? Hab vorhin Bilder gesehn  wie wars?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. August 2008)

jap bin ich! also ganz hoch is man ja gar net gefahren... so 100hm fehlten da noch. War ne super tour, bin zwar hingeflogen aber halb so wild, fÃ¼r 6â¬ gabs an den 5 kontrollstellen echt lecker essen und trinken, also nicht viel auswahl aber reichlich. wetter war auch klasse. also ein gelungener sonntag  und die 117km und 2000hm waren auch erstaunlicher weise kein problem! hab ja auch fleiÃig trainiert dafÃ¼r hehe also kein einbruch gehabt oder so... reine fahrzeit hatten wir 6:15 aber insgesamt mit pausen warens knapp Ã¼ber 7 stunden. kann ich nur empfhelen fÃ¼rs nÃ¤chste jahr


----------



## MieMaMeise (18. August 2008)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> kann ich nur empfhelen fürs nächste jahr


wenn nicht wieder der Fetti ruft bin ich dabei


----------



## bolt (18. August 2008)

Andi, keine Sorge wird eher ruhig, versprochen!!

Daniel, nix da, sieh mal zu, dass du am Start bist!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. August 2008)

hehe ja kennt man ja was ruhig heißt  ich entscheid morgen nachmittag


----------



## MieMaMeise (18. August 2008)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> ich entscheid morgen nachmittag


hihi und ich kurz vor 6 ^^


----------



## gerdu (19. August 2008)

...für alle, die auch auf der Sonnenseite Bonns starten: Ich fahr um 18:00 beim T-Mobile  Parkplatz los.....


----------



## 2dangerbiker (20. August 2008)

Schöne Tour gestern, aber das mit den Tempo Mittel müssen wir noch dran arbeiten.


----------



## MieMaMeise (20. August 2008)

Irgendwie hatten alle wieder Jagdwurst zum Frühstück  naja soll ja alles Flach gewesen sein hab ich mir sagen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. August 2008)

War wirklich ne nette Tour mal wieder! Nicht zu viele Höhenmeter, genau richtig für ne schöne Abendrunde 
Werd dann wohl Sonntag auch beim Taunustrials Marathon mitmachen. Ist wohl doch irgendwie ansprechender als so ne RTF alleine aufm Ring!
Also bei Uwe wäre noch ein Platz frei soweit ich das verstanden habe wenn weder Daniel noch Marco mitfährt ?! Wann trefft ihr denn eure entscheidung dies bzgl? 
Wenns Auto voll ist, wäre es auch kein Problem wenn ich allein mitm Auto fahren müßte!
Gruß


----------



## MieMaMeise (20. August 2008)

Ich mach meinen Wackelplatz mal frei. Hau rein Andi, aber diesmal ohne Defekt!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. August 2008)

na also bitte nicht nur weil ich jetzt auch mit will! je mehr desto lustiger, und dass ich dann selber fahre stellt kein problem dar! ist vllt sogar besser, dann muss ich nicht WDR 4 ertragen oder sowas


----------



## bolt (21. August 2008)

Bin raus, fahre definitiv nicht.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. August 2008)

jetzt stellt sich die frage, ob 4 leuts + räder in ein auto oder doch lieber etwas auflockern durch nen zweites.... na was meint ihr ?


----------



## gerdu (21. August 2008)

...aus gesamtökologischem Aspekt sollten wir mit einem Wagen fahren - in meinen Kleinwagen passt zu den 4 Fahrrädern und 4 Personen sogar noch 'ne Kühlbox mit Bier rein....

@Marco: komische Uhrzeit, dürfen wir gratulieren?


----------



## MieMaMeise (21. August 2008)

Kleines Update von mir, ich Reise jetzt doch mit meinen Eltern zusammen an. Wann und wo fahrt ihr in Bonn los? Eventuell könnte man ja in Kolonne fahren. Wenn Helge nicht mitkommt hätten wir dann auch noch nen Platz frei.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. August 2008)

ok wenn das passt ist ein auto wohl die bessere lösung.
ich weiß nur net, reicht wohl das hardtail oder doch das fully ?? im prinzip ist das fully ja wohl etwas überdimensioniert  manfred hatte den marathon schon mitgemacht oder ? vllt kann er ja helfen bei der entscheidungsfindung ! letztes mal hats fully ja net so glück gebracht in malmedy hehe


----------



## 2dangerbiker (22. August 2008)

Ein Hardtrail reicht auf jeden Fall, Andi. Die Strecke ist zu 95% im Wald und die paar Wurzeln sind halb so schlimm.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (22. August 2008)

...werd wohl auch das Hardtail nehmen. 

Ich würd mal so gegen 7:45 in Beuel losfahren - sollte dann ohne Stress reichen.

@Daniel: Für Kolonne ist mein Wagen wohl zu lahm, ihr könnt ja etwas später losfahren und uns auf der Autobahn einsammeln.....


----------



## MieMaMeise (22. August 2008)

Wir hatten jetzt mal 8:30Uhr eingeplant, da wir laut Navi 1:30h Fahrzeit haben. Eine Stunde vor Start (11:30Uhr) soll man ja da sein fÃ¼r die Nachmeldung. NachmeldegebÃ¼hr liegt bei 5â¬. Wieviel war die StartgebÃ¼hr fÃ¼r die Langstrecke?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. August 2008)

Gut dann nehm ich das Hardtail  Vllt bringts ja mehr Glück! Kettennieter ist jedenfalls schon eingepackt 

Langstrecke 25 Euro + 5 Euro nachmelden!

Mit 7:45 klingt gut, wo muss ich dann hin ? Und 7:30 am Treffpunkt wäre wohl dann gut wegen Rad einpacken und so ?! Oder geht das fix 

Gruß


----------



## MieMaMeise (24. August 2008)

Für die Daheim gebliebenen:



Die interne Kottenförster Wertung gewann natürlich *Uwe*


----------



## KingCAZAL (24. August 2008)

und der uwe ist sogar an meinen krämpfen vorbei gezogen 

aber taunustrails macht trotz krämpfen immer wieder spass!!


----------



## bolt (24. August 2008)

Prima Jungs, aber ich erwarte einen ausführlichen Bericht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (25. August 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Für die Daheim gebliebenen:
> 
> 
> 
> Die interne Kottenförster Wertung gewann natürlich *Uwe*



Ich bestehe drauf: Ich bin ein anderes Rennen gefahren und deshalb nicht in der Kottenforstwertung dabei.

Gruß
Manfred

Wie sieht es morgen aus?


----------



## MieMaMeise (25. August 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Wie sieht es morgen aus?


Würde gern zum Rolandsbogen wenn einer den Weg kennt


----------



## Redfraggle (25. August 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Würde gern zum Rolandsbogen wenn einer den Weg kennt



Da würd ich ja glatt mitfahren, aber ihr seid wahrscheinlich nen Tacken schneller unterwegs, oder!?


----------



## gerdu (25. August 2008)

...theoretisch vielleicht schon, wenn Du als einzige den Weg kennst und vorfährst kannst Du ja das Tempo bestimmen - vielleicht schaffen wir dann wirklich mal die Vorgabe mittel-mittel - ausserdem haben wir uns ja nu im Taunus genug ausgetobt...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. August 2008)

wenn jemand den track (*.gpx) vom rennen haben will soll mir per PM email adresse schicken 
ach und wer trägt für morgen ein ?


----------



## MieMaMeise (25. August 2008)

Hab mal was rein gestellt.


----------



## Redfraggle (25. August 2008)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...theoretisch vielleicht schon, wenn Du als einzige den Weg kennst und vorfährst kannst Du ja das Tempo bestimmen - vielleicht schaffen wir dann wirklich mal die Vorgabe mittel-mittel - ausserdem haben wir uns ja nu im Taunus genug ausgetobt...



Darf ich das jetzt ernst nehmen?! Allerdings ne gute Idee, daß Tempo durch alleiniges Kennen des Weges zu bestimmen. Die Sache hat nur einen Haken: bin totale Hinterherfahrerin und hoffte einer von euch guidet den Weg. Nun im Zweifel werde ich halt abgehängt. No risk, no fun...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. August 2008)

Auf wunsch von Andi können wir ja mal so nen Trial mitnehmen den wir bisher noch net gefahren sind  Wer den ohne Fußabsetzen fährt kriegt was bei Adi ausgegeben 
Oder ist das vllt schlechtes Timeing, dass gerade wenn ne Frau mit am Start ist sowas mit eingebaut wird ?? Will nur auch mal nen Beitrag zur Streckenführung leisten  Mit dem Risiko dass ich es nie mehr darf


----------



## 2dangerbiker (26. August 2008)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...theoretisch vielleicht schon, wenn Du als einzige den Weg kennst und vorfährst kannst Du ja das Tempo bestimmen - vielleicht schaffen wir dann wirklich mal die Vorgabe mittel-mittel - ausserdem haben wir uns ja nu im Taunus genug ausgetobt...



ob das mit mittel-mittel klappt. 
Marco ist heutabend wahrscheinlich nicht dabei, das könnte vielleicht do klappen.
Meine Beine besser gesagt Oberschenkel tuen auch noch weh.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (28. August 2008)

Ich plane am Samstag eine Ganztagestour.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich den Jakobsweg über Neuenahr, Mayen und Elzbachtal bis zur Mosel fahren. Mit der DB geht es wieder nach Hause.
Hat einer Interesse?
Losfahren werde ich spätesten um 9 Uhr ab Villip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (28. August 2008)

...klappt bei mir leider nicht - viel Spaß...


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. August 2008)

Ich hätte interesse. Sag mir mal nen Endpunkt (die Mosel ist lang) und wieviel km ich ungefähr planen muss.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (28. August 2008)

Moselkern ist das Ziel an der Mosel.
Für dich aus Bonn ca. 110-120Km und gute 2000hm.
Nach deinen Tacho bestimmt über 2500hm


----------



## bolt (28. August 2008)

Das passt ja prima!!! Den Jakobsweg hatte ich für dieses Wochenende eh auf dem Plan. Was gibt es Schöneres als einen Eifel-Cross und die Strecke ist nun wirklich vom Feinsten!

Also, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei, der Weg geht ja gleich hier um die Ecke los. 

Können auch gerne früh starten.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (28. August 2008)

und kommt auch in Villip vorbei. Das paßt.
Frage: Um vielviel Uhr kommst du bei mir vorbei?
8 oder 9 Uhr?
kommt Daniel auch mit?


----------



## bolt (28. August 2008)

Gerne um 8 Uhr bei dir. 

Aber wie gesagt: es gibt immer ein Restrisiko, dass was dazwischen kommt.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (28. August 2008)

8 Uhr ist hart aber ok.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. August 2008)

bei so super wetter so ne schöne tour und ich muss zuhause bleiben und büffeln :-[ 
hmpf das viel spaß wünschen kommt nicht leicht über die lippen


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. August 2008)

Heyheyhey Jungs, vergesst mich bitte nicht!!! Egal wann ihr fahrt, ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolt (29. August 2008)

SUPER Daniel, wirst es nicht bereuen. Tolle Tour, schwer, lang und am Ende endlos trailig.


----------



## bolt (29. August 2008)

Jakobsweg

Also, Daniel kommt morgen um 7:30 Uhr bei mir am Melbweg vorbei, wir düsen dann zum Manfred nach Villiprott und dann gehts weiter und weiter. Wer nimmt eine Kamera mit?


----------



## MieMaMeise (29. August 2008)

Hab sie gerade aufgeladen und eingepackt! Dat wird ja ein Spaß


----------



## MieMaMeise (30. August 2008)

Die drei Pilger are back in town. Ein paar Fotos können wir den Auswärtigen und Lernenden natürlich nicht vorenthalten 



der Start - noch ohne Manfred



Wäsche waschen auf der Landskron





 

 


Trailen im Elztal



Finish an der Mosel

Genaue Tourdaten hat bei mir leider der Zug aufgegessen. Aber Marco kann da sicher genaue Angaben machen.
Alles zusammen ein sehr schöner Tag bei dem einfach alles gepasst hat! (außer meine Form -.-)


----------



## Centurion (31. August 2008)

Sieht nach einer sehr schönen Tour aus . Könnt Ihr kurz sagen wie Ihr bis Mayen gefahren seid. Ging die Strecke dabei viel durch den Wald, oder waren es viel Feldwege? Von Bonn bis Mayen habe ich nämlich nicht so den Plan, wie man mit dem MTB eine schöne Strecke fährt.

Danke im Vorraus !

Centurion


----------



## bolt (31. August 2008)

Der Jakobsweg ist immer wieder eine grandiose Tour, zumal die Highlights am Ende kommen. Ein starkes 3er-Team war unterwegs. Insgesamt waren es am Ende 117 km, 2700 Hömes, ein Plattfuss, null Stürze, 3 Flammkuchen, einige Brötchen und natürlich viel, viel Spaß.

Von Bonn nach Mayen sind wir im Wesentlichen den HWW 1 (Jakobsweg) des Eifelvereins gefahren (mit Abstecher zum wunderschönen Rodder Maar). Der Weg ist auf jeder ordentlichen Karte eingezeichnet und gut markiert. Den Track gibt es auf der Seite des Eifelvereins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (31. August 2008)

Eine geile Tour gestern. Man war ich im Elztal platt.
Aber Daniel, du musst ja noch zu viel Kraft gehabt haben, dass du nach der Tour noch einen Bericht geschrieben hast und Bilder ins Netz stellen konntest. 
Bei mir war nach den Baden, nur noch das Bett angesagt. Die Bilder sind erstklassig und das runterladen hat sehr gut geklappt. Danke
Montag werde ich kein Rennrad fahren.
Wir sehen uns Dienstag wieder.


----------



## bolt (31. August 2008)

Also, dass du platt warst im Elzbachtal, davon hat man aber nichts gemerkt. Abends und vor allem heute war ich aber auch was müde. 

Freu mich schon auf den Krönungsweg!

Ebenfalls Danke an Daniel für die Fotos.

Hoffentlich klappt es Dienstag.


----------



## MieMaMeise (31. August 2008)

Die Pause in Monreal tat bei mir unheimlich Not und danach ging es irgendwie aufwärts. In Moselkern war ich dann so geflasht, dass ich garkeine Schmerzen mehr hatte.  Und die Bilder auf den PC ziehen macht mein PC ja fast schon von alleine  Ob ich Dienstag wieder kann weiß ich derzeit noch nicht. Samstag Abend hatte ich ja wieder Halsschmerzen heute ist es "nur noch" Schnupfen (Nase läuft, oft nießen). Mal gucken wie sich das entwickelt. Nichtsdesdotrotz habe ich mich für die Marathon-Strecke in Daun angemeldet! Wie siehts mit euch aus? Derzeit prüft Andi noch ob er mich in seinem KA noch mit bekommt. Ich hoffe das klappt


----------



## Redfraggle (1. September 2008)

Hi Jungs,
würde so gerne morgen bei euch mitfahren, habe aber nur mein Rennrad zur Verfügung( damit könnte ich das Tempo vielleicht halten ).
Damit ist es klar: der Trend geht zum Zweitrad.Mal sehen wie lange ich brauche, um die Penunsen zu sparen.
Vielleicht komme ich ja mit meinem Trek mal am Rolandsbogen vorbei!
Aber bald fahr ich mit!
Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. September 2008)

hey!
ich werd jetzt gleich schon losradeln, deswegen werd ich 18:00 aufm T-Mobile Parkplatz sein, wo hoffentlich dann auch uwe ist  wenn nicht werd ich mich gegen 18:05 dann alleine auf den weg zum weildschweingehege machen und hoffetnlich vor 18:30 dort ankommen 
und nicht dass ich wegen evtl. regen alleine dann da rumstehe 
also bis spädder!

ach und das mit den zwei rädern innen KA-Test mach ich morgen @ daniel


----------



## 2dangerbiker (3. September 2008)

Hat einfach rießig Spass gestern gemacht.
Daniel du hast leider das leckere Bier auf den Rolandsbogen verpasst, die Runde war extra für dich.
Gute Besserung

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## bolt (3. September 2008)

10 Leute waren gestern am Start, zehn (!), toll.


----------



## MieMaMeise (3. September 2008)

Ich bin in Gedanken mit gefahren!  
Sollte es morgen nicht regnen, stürmen oder schneien werde ich ne lockere Runde durch den KoFo drehen. Starte um 18:30Uhr beim gewohnten Treffpunkt.


----------



## Prophet07 (3. September 2008)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> würde so gerne morgen bei euch mitfahren, habe aber nur mein Rennrad zur Verfügung( damit könnte ich das Tempo vielleicht halten ).
> Damit ist es klar: der Trend geht zum Zweitrad.Mal sehen wie lange ich brauche, um die Penunsen zu sparen.
> Vielleicht komme ich ja mit meinem Trek mal am Rolandsbogen vorbei!
> ...



Hallo Barbara,
sieht man Dich deshalb nicht mehr im Wald??
Was ist den mit Deinem wunderschönen Prophet passiert 

LG
Dieter


----------



## Redfraggle (3. September 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Hallo Barbara,
> sieht man Dich deshalb nicht mehr im Wald??
> Was ist den mit Deinem wunderschönen Prophet passiert
> 
> ...



Guten Abend Dieter,
eigentlich bin ich ja viel im Wald unterwegs und da dachte mein wunderschönes Prophet: so, jetzt ist mir langweilig, immer in Deutschland ´rumzukurven, ich fahr schon mal in Urlaub und schau mir die schöne Schweiz an.
Da freut sich natürlich mein wunderschönes Trek,speed machen ist zwar auch geil, aber ich vermisse den Wald.
Aber in ein paar Tagen geht´s auch für mich in die Ferien und dann werden die Berge unsicher gemacht.
Bald auch wieder hier.
Wolltest Du nicht mal ´ne Tour guiden?
Bin dabei!
LG
Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prophet07 (3. September 2008)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Guten Abend Dieter,
> eigentlich bin ich ja viel im Wald unterwegs und da dachte mein wunderschönes Prophet: so, jetzt ist mir langweilig, immer in Deutschland ´rumzukurven, ich fahr schon mal in Urlaub und schau mir die schöne Schweiz an.
> Da freut sich natürlich mein wunderschönes Trek,speed machen ist zwar auch geil, aber ich vermisse den Wald.
> Aber in ein paar Tagen geht´s auch für mich in die Ferien und dann werden die Berge unsicher gemacht.
> ...




Na dann meld Dich mal wenn Ihr Beide wieder im Lande seid, dann lass ich mir bis dahin ne schöne Tour einfallen.
Ansonsten kannst Du auch gerne mal ne Trainingsrunde mit dem Treck organisieren und ich versuche mit dem großen Prophet hinterher zu kommen.
Dann fällt da auch endlich mal der Dreck ab 

LG (und einen schönen Urlaub)

Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. September 2008)

für daniel ist es wohl wieder ne luxusfrage  aber wie ist denn so die strecke in daun ?? hardtail oder fully  also im vergleich zu eppstein ?? Hat da jemand ne Meinung zu ?


----------



## Redfraggle (4. September 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Na dann meld Dich mal wenn Ihr Beide wieder im Lande seid, dann lass ich mir bis dahin ne schöne Tour einfallen.
> Ansonsten kannst Du auch gerne mal ne Trainingsrunde mit dem Treck organisieren und ich versuche mit dem großen Prophet hinterher zu kommen.
> Dann fällt da auch endlich mal der Dreck ab
> 
> ...



....da simme dabei, dat is prima....manchmal hilft auch putzen, da würde sich mein Prophet auch d´rüber freuen.
LG zurück und( Danke, geb mir Mühe!)


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. September 2008)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> für daniel ist es wohl wieder ne luxusfrage  aber wie ist denn so die strecke in daun ?? hardtail oder fully  also im vergleich zu eppstein ?? Hat da jemand ne Meinung zu ?


Ich werde mit meinem vollgefederten Hardtail anreisen


----------



## 2dangerbiker (4. September 2008)

Die Strecke ist eher Waldautobahn, eine Abfahrt aber hat es in sich mit Wurzeln.
Daniel bist du heutabend gefahren.
Habe dich leider per Handy nicht erreicht.
Ich bin eine Runde im Kottenforst gefahren.


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. September 2008)

Hatte das Handy nicht mit und hab das erst jetzt gesehen. Standest du 18:30 Uhr an der Waldau? Mist, da sich keiner mehr gemeldet hatte waren wir etwas früher los... schade!


----------



## 2dangerbiker (5. September 2008)

genau gesagt um 18:38Uhr, bin erst um 18 Uhr nach Hause gekommen und habe noch gegessen. Konnte aber vorher keine Uhrzeit sagen, weil ich noch um17:15 Uhr in Kessenich einen Friseurtermin hatte. 
Also sehen wir uns Samstag in Daun.


----------



## MieMaMeise (6. September 2008)

Die Eifel ist immer eine Reise wert. Wussten wir ja schon immer, aber dass dort auch Marathons stattfinden können die einem einen Haufen Spaß bringen war mir zumindest neu. Die Streckenführung des VulkanBike-Marathons wird hier im Forum oft als Speedstrecke gekennzeichnet die wenig technisches Können voraussetzt. Diese Kennzeichnung konnten wir (Andi, [Manfred] und ich) heute bestätigen. Die Strecke wieß wenig heikle Stellen auf. Die meisten schweren Stellen wurden wohl durch den gestriegen Regen (30l/m²) verursacht. Komischer Weise waren diese Stellen nur Bergauf vorhanden, ca. 10-15cm MATSCH mehrere 100 Meter lang, sodass bei mir mehrmals der komplette Hinterbau nicht mehr zu gebrauchen war und kurzerhand gesäubert werden musste. Zum Glück war ich mit diesem Problem nicht alleine 
Insgesamt sind Andi und Manfred auf dem Halbmarathon (60 km / 1300 hm) und ich auf dem Marathon (85 km / 2000 hm) super durch gekommen, keine Defekte, keine Stürze oder ähnliches.
Nun ein paar Bilder:



Unglaublich was man alles so in einen KA rein bekomment 



Ich war doch leicht kaputt nach der kleinen Runde 



Ohne diesen Hut hätte er Dienstags nicht mehr mitfahren dürfen  da er ihn jedoch in der Team-Wertung ergattern konnte ist alles wölkchen! Da das CC Rennen noch aussteht ist immer noch Däumchendrücken angesagt.



Wir gönnten uns dann am Ende nach dem Stress noch was


----------



## sportreisenwest (9. September 2008)

Nabend

In Daun wäre ich gerne mitgefahren, angemeldet war ich. Der Start musste aber leider meinem Marathon Lauftraining zum Opfer fallen. An dem Tag mussten es 30 Km sein und beides hätte nicht in den Zeitplan gepasst. 
Und als ihr im Taunus gefahren seid war ich am Ring in einem 8er MTB Team beim 24h Rennen am Start. Das war sehr nett. 

Ich habe es leider seit Wochen nicht geschafft den Dienstag frei zu halten. Sehr ärgerlich. Heute klappt auch nicht und die nächsten beiden Dienstage bin ich nicht da. 

Naja, es kommen bessere Zeiten ab Anfang Oktober.   Euch viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. September 2008)

soooo da bin ich auch wieder heile eingekehrt inzwischen... und ne pizza ist auch noch im ofen  von nichts kommt nichts ^^
was daniel geschrieben hat, mit dem 16.10. , da kann ich net... also die ganze woche vom 15.10. an nich... schlechtes timing aber kann man nix machen... was man vllt als alternative nehmen könnte wäre der 8.10., das war der tag des 1. eintrages hier im thema bzgl eines neuen treffens  das wäre der mittwoch davor... das ginge noch von meiner seite aus... oder auch vom dienstag davor quasi reinfahren  als abschieds und 1-jähriges fahren   naja mal schaun was sich ergibt!

und bzgl. dieser "schnapsideee" mit dem nightride bis in die späten stunden dann doch bitte bevor ich weg bin hehe, also bis mitte oktober  danach wirds erstmal keinen andi mehr geben für einige monate 
so jetzt aber nacht ne


----------



## 2dangerbiker (10. September 2008)

wir machen ein Termin... nichts einfacher als das.

also ich bin vom Mo 13.10 bis zum Mi 15.10. weg.
Terminvorschlag von meiner Seite, wenn wir in der Woche fahren. 07.10. oder von Freitag auf Samstag, finde ich besser, den 10.10.


----------



## MieMaMeise (10. September 2008)

Hoch seid ihr alle beschäftigt 
Ich bin auch für den 10.10. unter der Woche sollte ich stehts vor 24 Uhr im Bettchen sein.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. September 2008)

7. und 10. würde bei mir beides passen denk ich....


----------



## MieMaMeise (14. September 2008)

Wie isn der Status für Dienstag?


----------



## gerdu (15. September 2008)

...also ich kann nicht, hab 'n Termin in Pützchen. Wer Lust hat mitzukommen kann ja so gegen 18:30 bei mir vorbeikommen.

Ich würd dann alternativ Mittwoch um 18:30 ab T-Mobile fahren - kommt wer mit?

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. September 2008)

status dienstag bei mir negativ, mittwoch wird spontan entschieden, je nach dem wie fit die beine sind


----------



## 2dangerbiker (16. September 2008)

Grüße aus Lübeck.
Bin gestern ein bisschen Rad gefahren.
Mit dem Rennrad von Lübeck über Ratzeburg nach Schwerin (75Km), danach nach Wissmar (110Km) und zurück nach Lübeck 170Km. Dann zwei Stunden Pause und dann noch eineinhalb Stunden Nachtbiken (30Km).


----------



## 2dangerbiker (16. September 2008)

Habe mir gedanken gemacht, über unsere große Einjahrestour. 
Freitag der 10.10 finde ich am besten. Das Motto : Er wird gefahren bis der letzte Akku leer ist
Mein Vorschlag: Wir fahren mit den Zug nach Kreuzberg (bei Altenahr). Von dort ins Vischeltal zur Bergstation Seilbahn. Dann weiter nach Kalenborn (wenn Uwe großen Hunger hat, kann er eine Flinte mitbringen und im Wald ein Wildschwein erledigen) über den Ümmerich nach Mayschoß und dann den Rotweinwanderweg bis Ahrweiler. Hier können wir den Rotweinwanderweg weiterfahren oder an der Ahr entlang nach Ahrweiler. Dort können wir unsere Lampen abkühlen lassen und etwas trinken. Nach Heppingen können wir (müssen aber nicht) auf die Landskrone und über den Jakobsweg nach Hause.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (16. September 2008)

Habe für nächste Woche einen neuen Termin eingestellt

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7151

Um zahlreiches erscheinen wird gebeten.


----------



## bolt (16. September 2008)

Die Jubiläumstour hört sich gut an, schaun wir dann mal. Fänd ne Ganztagstour mit allen irgendwann dann auch nicht schlecht, ist schließlich die schönste Jahreszeit, z.B. an der Lahn oder sonstwo in RLP.

Ja, ja, Lehrgang in Lübeck, Trainingslager nennt man das!! Weiter so ... wirst noch zum Rennradler!


----------



## MieMaMeise (17. September 2008)

Wollten morgen (Donnerstag) ab 17 Uhr ne Runde drehen, wer könnte sich dafür noch begeistern? 7GB oder KoFo ist mir erstmal egal. Sollte ich alleine fahren, wirds wohl der KoFo werden.


----------



## bolt (17. September 2008)

Andi, wo bleibt dein Bericht von gestern?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. September 2008)

hey ho 
so also ein kleiner bericht, da ihr ja eh schon wisst worum es geht 
start wei bei uns gegen 8 uhr aus der bonner nordstadt bei doch recht frischen 10 grad. den weg brauch ich ja nicht genauer erläutern  sind ziemlich genau den track nachgefahren, bis auf ein,zwei schlenker! wetter war trocken jedoch den ganzen tag nie wirklich warm, aber mit langen klamotten war das kein problem. strecke war echt schön, wobei die aussicht auf grund des wetters nicht so pralle war. stürze, platten oder ähnliches gabs zum glück net. dafür einige pausen an bäckerein, kiosks etc.  am schluss waren die doch recht vielen tragepassagen etwas nervig, aber dafür gabs dann immer wieder schöne trialstücke! am bahnhof in moselkern simma dann gegen 18:30 angekommen und in bonn dann um 20:45 ca. ingesamt aufm tacho 130km und knapp über 2700hm ! hätt ich net gedacht dass ich das so "locker" wegstecke. nach dem rennen in eppstein war ich jedenfalls wesentlich fertiger als gestern! 

werd jetzt erstmal wieder keine zeit haben zum radeln, nächste prüfung steht an nächsten mittwoch, also dann frohes schaffen und bis irgendwann ende nächster woche von meiner seite aus 
gruß

PS: paar photos werden noch nachgereicht


----------



## MieMaMeise (17. September 2008)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> paar photos werden noch nachgereicht


dit will ick och hoffen... aber weißte ja schon


----------



## sun909 (17. September 2008)

VORSICHT!

Abfahrt BREIBERGE nach Querung des Weges: 

Großer Baum quer über den Weg gefallen, dahinter eine Kuhle... Und viel spitzes Holz, das in den Weg ragt. Dank Merlin, Grüner Frosch und Martin ist da jetzt weniger Gefahr...

KOFFERBERGE: Viel viel Holz kreuz und quer, tragen und schieben statt fahren... Auch da bitte nicht zu schnell reinfliegen...

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (17. September 2008)

Wurde das um gesägt oder ist das durch Wind umgefallen? Kann mich gar nicht an viel Wind erinnern in letzter Zeit.


----------



## Larsi (18. September 2008)

Breiberge? Kofferberge? kann mal jemand ne Karte verlinken??? Die Kofferberge mit denen ich was anfangen kann lagen auf dem neuen Terminal in Heathrow... (und waren wohl teilweise auch Brei...)


----------



## Holzlarer (18. September 2008)

Denke noch die Folgen von dem Unwetter vor knapp 2 Wochen. 

http://http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=loka&itemid=10001&detailid=494576


euch viel Spass am Sa, wird bestimmt toll bei dem Wetter


----------



## sun909 (18. September 2008)

ja ja, die heißen Korferberge 

Scheint wirklich von dem Unwetter gewesen zu sein. Noch etwas konkreter zu den Breibergen:

Ihr fahrt von der Löwenburg ja den ersten Teil, der am Ende nach der kleinen Hütte sich am Hang entlang schlängelt. Dann geht es in den Wald und man kommt auf den großen Hauptweg, den man quert. Jetzt geht der schöne flowige Teil los. 

Und da kommt das dicke Ding dann in den Weg. Fieserweise nach einer Kurve, in der man schön Anlauf für das kommende Stück nimmt...
Wer meint, den überspringen zu können/müssen: Dahinter ist eine Kuhle, in er man dann gut einschlagen kann 

In den Korferbergen war es schon ganz dunkel, aber das war nicht feierlich, viel viel Arbeit in der nächsten Zeit für die Forstarbeiter, wenn sie das überhaupt dieses Jahr noch richten.

grüße
sun909


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. September 2008)

so für alle fotofreunde hier noch ein paar tolle bilder  von meinem netten mitfahrer reingestellt die erlesene auswahl 

http://picasaweb.google.com/martin.lademann/JakobswegBonnMoselkern?authkey=Ep96HkJP7hU#


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. September 2008)

wobei das hier mein favorit is !
könnte glatt nen Alpina Werbeplakat sein  
fehlt nur noch der slogan, sowas wie "Eine Burg, Ein Mann, Ein Rad, Ein Helm " 







Ach und herzlichen Glückwunsch Manfred! 
Hab extra bis kurz nach 12 gewartet


----------



## Anfaenger64 (20. September 2008)

Alles Gute zum Birthtag, Manfred! (2dangerbiker)


----------



## bolt (20. September 2008)

Jau, auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch, Manfred!!!!

War eben bei dir am Haus, es steht noch, keine Sorge.


----------



## gerdu (20. September 2008)

@Manfred: Glückwunsch auch von mir - der Termin nächste Woche in Norddeutschland klappt bei mir leider nicht....

@Alle: Dienstag mal wieder im 7GB, Zeit und Ort wie immer?

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. September 2008)

ne nächsten dienstag wird das noch nix, mittwoch ist mal wieder ne prüfung... mittwoch wird dann gefeiert, sodass ich dann wahrscheinlich donnerstags könnte!


----------



## bolt (20. September 2008)

Dienstag 18:30 Uhr gegenüber von T-Mobile in Beuel ist ok. Ich versuche zu kommen.

Montag RR-Runde, wer ist dabei?


----------



## gerdu (20. September 2008)

...Montag klappt bei mir diesmal nicht, hab Termine bis mindestens 18 Uhr mit Option auf Verlängerung........


----------



## MieMaMeise (21. September 2008)

bolt schrieb:


> Montag RR-Runde, wer ist dabei?


Sry Marco muss erstmal mein Stadtrad reparieren. Bin das WE leider nicht dazu gekommen. Dienstag bin ich natürlich wieder dabei. Schön warm anziehen wird nämlich langsam


----------



## Marc B (21. September 2008)

Wenn man mal auf der Straße mitfahren möchte: In welche Gegend führen die Touren und wie lange dauern sie?


----------



## bolt (22. September 2008)

Rund um Bonn kann überall hin fahren, alles schön, zumindest wenn man ein Repertoire an Nebenstrecken kennt. Einige von uns fahren gelegentlich, dann für ca. 2 - 3 Stunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (22. September 2008)

Cool, da würde ich gerne mal dabei sein, hab' jetzt auch ein Rad mit Straßenbereifung. Und so kleine Straßen abseits der großen Verkehrsadern sind doch mal ganz nett. Auf welcher Rheinseite ist der Treffpunkt?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. September 2008)

ist zwar noch bissel hin, aber wie siehts aus mitm donnerstag, wetter soll ja gut werden,  würd da generell jemand fahren ?! damit ich mittwoch weiß wie ausgeprägt das feiern sein darf


----------



## MieMaMeise (22. September 2008)

Gruppengröße wird für Donnerstag auf 4 Leute limitiert da unglaublich spektakuläre Wege befahren werden sollen. Zwei Plätze sind schon belegt


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. September 2008)

du bist einer  werden einem die worte im mund umgedreht  es sollen nicht zu viele werden und es sind ganz normale wege


----------



## Marc B (22. September 2008)

Nadann braucht ihr euch wegen mir keine Sorgen machen, ich kann erstmal für ein paar Tage nicht. Ich melde mich dann wieder, wenn ich am Start bin, die spektakulären Wege möchte man sich ja nicht entgehen lassen - Viel Spaß denne


----------



## MieMaMeise (23. September 2008)

Scheint bei euch in Beuel die Sonne? Irgendwie macht das Wetter hier bei uns in Endenich nen ganz schlechten Eindruck.


----------



## bolt (23. September 2008)

Also, im Melbtal regnet es auch. Mist! Aber es hat ja lange nicht geregnet.

Wie ihr wisst, nicht mein Wetter, somit sage ich also ab für heute. Viel Spaß ihr Tapferen

Ohne Manfred können leider nicht alternativ schrauben ...


----------



## MieMaMeise (23. September 2008)

Marco wollen wir alternativ laufen gehen?


----------



## publicenemy (23. September 2008)

miemamemmen^^

geht biken! wetter ist super ! warm anziehen und ab gehtz!


----------



## gerdu (23. September 2008)

...sieht ziemlich besch..eiden aus, ich werd das kurzfristig entscheiden ob ich radeln geh' vermutlich eher nicht - wenn's morgen besser ist bin ich dann am Start.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolt (23. September 2008)

Daniel, gute Idee, bin dabei. Telefonieren ...

Uwe, bist dabei?


----------



## gerdu (24. September 2008)

....jemand heute dabei?  18:30 bei T-Mobile


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. September 2008)

ich net... ich werd jetzt ne runde fahren und dann heute abend bäääng  also dann frohen tag !


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. September 2008)

bääääng gemacht


----------



## MieMaMeise (25. September 2008)

Mhhh wurde bei mir heut irgendwie nix... schade das Wetter sah super aus!


			
				Andi schrieb:
			
		

> bääääng gemacht


Kann dir nicht folgen...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. September 2008)

hey ho! 
hier ist ja richtig tote hose 
wie schauts aus mit nächster woche ?? dienstagabendrunde ? 
und dann is ja nächste woche noch der 3.10.... diese tour nach aachen steht noch ? ich weiß noch net so recht, weil immerhin am übernächsten tag das rennen in büchel is... hmmm
gruß

ach und was macht dein arm uwe ? hoffe doch nix schlimmer geworden!


----------



## 2dangerbiker (28. September 2008)

Dienstag bin ich wieder dabei.
Wo treffen wir uns ?


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. September 2008)

Ich hab am Freitag mit Uwe gesprochen und er könnte nur am Mittwoch. Mir ist es egal ob wir Dienstag oder/und Mittwoch fahren. Mit Marco wirds Mittwoch nur schlecht sein denk ich.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. September 2008)

wenn die mehrheit auch mittwoch kann wäre mir das auch lieber! 7G mal wieder ? das wetter soll sowohl DI als auch MI bescheiden werden, ich würds nachem wetter entscheiden... 
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (28. September 2008)

Di oder Mi mir egal


----------



## bolt (28. September 2008)

Ich falle Di und Mi aus.


----------



## gerdu (28. September 2008)

...Arm ist o.k. - konnte grad sogar 'n kleines CrossCountry Rennen fahren.

Wo warst Du, Manfred - Deinen Focus Kollegen hab ich getroffen?

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## 2dangerbiker (28. September 2008)

ich war am Samstag in Herdorf.
Heute konnte ich kein Auto mehr sehen. Freitag 6 Stunden gestern 4 Stunden. Habe einen Familienausflug mit den Rad gemacht.


----------



## MieMaMeise (29. September 2008)

Ick würde vorschlagen wenn morgen gut Wetter ist (ohne Regen) dann fahren wir. Für Mittwoch müssen wa dann mal sehen, würde da dann auch nochmal fahren. Also dann bis morgen 18:30 bei den Wildschweinen.


----------



## MieMaMeise (29. September 2008)

Hab eben mal nachdem Wetterbericht geguckt... die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit liegt nur bei 85%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (30. September 2008)

Ich werde zu 85 % nicht fahren

Nee, ich bleibe doch ganz zu Hause, vielleicht morgen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. Oktober 2008)

na wie schauts heute aus ?? ich muss mal wieder raus, da kanns von mir aus auch regnen solangs net in strömen is  jemand mit am start evtl ?!
so ab 17 uhr kann man ja dann dank regenradar beurteilen obs nur schauer wären oder dauerregen und dann entscheiden...
gruß


----------



## MieMaMeise (1. Oktober 2008)

Zur Zeit sieht das Wetter hier echt super aus. Hoffentlich hälts. Wollen wir fahren? Irgendwie hab ich noch in Erinnerung, dass ein Todestrail im 7GB noch erkundet werden möchte.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. Oktober 2008)

jop von meiner seite können wir wohl fahren! am besten reden wir nochmal so gegen 17:30 , vllt ändert sich das wetter ja doch wieder zu stark   
bei dem wetter ist der todestrial noch todestrialmäßiger


----------



## gerdu (1. Oktober 2008)

Hey Jungs,

ich fürchte ich muss heut Abend wohl leider mal aussetzen.

Wann entscheiden wir denn ob wir Freitag fahren und um wieviel Uhr sollen wir dann losfahren - ich wär bei geschätzten 7-8 Stunden Fahrzeit dafür nicht vor 9 zu fahren...

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## 2dangerbiker (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Uwe 
7-8 Stunden ist ein bisschen knapp.
Das Tempo wird diesmal wirklich etwas ruhiger, so dass alle gemütlich mitkommen. Ich würde sagen 8:30 Uhr oder 9 Uhr bei den Wildschweinen.
Ich komm später dazu. 
Aber ehrlich gesagt, glaube ich das die Tour fällt ins Wasser fällt. 
Werde mich Morgen bei dir melden.

Biken bis die Akkus leer sind
Habe mal die Bahnverbindungen gecheckt.
Es fährt eine Bahn um 16:49 oder um 17:49, eine knappe Stunde später sind wir in Kreuzberg. 
Welche Bahn wird unsere sein?
Ich bin für 16:49


----------



## 2dangerbiker (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Andi,
ich glaube du musst heute alleine schwimmen gehen, alles andere kannst du bei diesem Wetter nicht machen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. Oktober 2008)

naja das war gerade eben der letzte große schauer... jetzt wirds trocken  und der daniel ist ja auch dabei nech?? wir sind ja schleißlich mountainbiker und keine rennradler !


----------



## MieMaMeise (1. Oktober 2008)

Lass uns mal nach 17 uhr nochmal quatschen...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. Oktober 2008)

die sonne lacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (1. Oktober 2008)

Für alle Mitleser und Kurzentschlossenen: Die Party steigt jetzt gleich 18:15Uhr - T-Mobile Beuel.


----------



## luckylocke (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

bin dabei, wenn ich mitfahren darf. 

Gernot


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. Oktober 2008)

war ne feine runde  besonders der abschluss ist immer wieder ein highlight ! also bis zum nächsten mal ! hoffe mein knie geht net kaputt 
gruß


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. Oktober 2008)

Ja das war gestern ein riesen Spaß. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass es der erste richtige Nightride war. Bin echt erstaunt wie gut doch meine Lampenkombination funktioniert hat. Ich hoffe das Wetter von gestern hält noch bis Freitag! Da fällt mir ein... Uwe hat gestern vorgeschlagen morgens mit dem Zug nach Aachen zu fahren. Das hätte die Vorteile, dass wir noch sauber und trocken in den Zug kommen, wir kaum Zeitdruck haben den Zug zu bekommen und wir können danach direkt unter die Dusche springen und müssen nicht noch 2h bis Bonn tuckeln. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## bolt (2. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ihr morgen fahrt komme ich natürlich mit. Fänd auch die morgendliche Zugfahrt besser und dann Aachen - Bonn per Rad.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (2. Oktober 2008)

bolt schrieb:


> Wenn ihr morgen fahrt komme ich natürlich mit. Fänd auch die morgendliche Zugfahrt besser und dann Aachen - Bonn per Rad.



Wie wird das Wetter morgen???
Aachen - Bonn ist auch nicht verkehrt. Und wenn das Wetter am Ende nicht mit macht können wir ab Bad Münsteifel wieder in die Bahn.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (2. Oktober 2008)

Um 8:31 Uhr fährt eine Bahn, dann kann man um kurz nach 10 starten. Wenn wir in Aachen starten haben wir auch Rückenwind.


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. Oktober 2008)

Wo fährt die Bahn um 8:30Uhr los, Bonn HBF? Für mich ist die Zeit kein Problem.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (2. Oktober 2008)

Abwarten, war bis jetzt nur ein Vorschlag.

Bonn Hbf (Gleis 1), ich werde aber schon in Bad Godesberg einsteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi, 
die Tour gestern war wirklich sehr schön. Ich habe einige schöne neue Strecken kennen gelernt. Vielen Dank für die Geduld, die ihr hattet, als ich die diversen Einzelteile einsammeln musste und den Platten flicken musste. 
Schöne Touren und bis demnächst
Gernot


----------



## 2dangerbiker (2. Oktober 2008)

Sache ist beschlossen, wir fahren von Aachen nach Bonn.

Die Bahn fÃ¤hrt um 8:31 Uhr in Bonn(Hbf) los. Ich werde bereits in Bad Godesberg einsteigen.
Mit kommen werden Uwe, Marco, Daniel, Andi???, Jochen und ich.
Ich werde in Bad Godesberg fÃ¼r 5 Personen ein NRW-Ticket ziehen plus fÃ¼r mich ein NRW-Fahrradticket(3,50â¬). Ihr mÃ¼Ãt noch die Fahrradticktes bzw. fÃ¼r den sechsten ein NRW Single-NRW-Ticket (18,40â¬) ziehen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. Oktober 2008)

hey! also ich bin net mit am start.... das knie geht echt mal gar net, jedes strecken und beugen tut ordentlich weh  das hatte ich schonmal genau so und da hatte ich irgendwie nen bluterguss unter der kniescheibe von nem heftigen stoß... das muss ich jetzt wohl aussitzen... ich befrüchte das sonntag mit büchel auch nix wird , hmpf
na euch dann mal viel spaß !
vllt habta ja glück mitm wetter


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. Oktober 2008)

Andi Achtung Punk12 beginnt gerade... ^^
Dann passt das ja auch mit dem 5-Mann Ticket.


----------



## bolt (2. Oktober 2008)

Danke Manfred für die Orga, komme dann zum Bonner HBF. Ist's sehr matschig? Also Schutzbleche montieren, was meint ihr?


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. Oktober 2008)

bolt schrieb:


> Also Schutzbleche montieren, was meint ihr?


Also ich werde auch ohne fahren, komm an meine aktuell nicht ran -.- Außerdem kann man sich ja dann nach der Tour 'wieder in den Glasschrank stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (3. Oktober 2008)

....so Jungs, hoffe alle wieder heile angekommen - ich war pünktlich um 19:30 zum Abendessen zu Hause - nach 121 km und 1730 Höhenmetern - hat Spaß gemacht....

Bis nächste Woche....

Uwe


----------



## MieMaMeise (3. Oktober 2008)

Für alle Daheimgebliebenen und Knieschmerzgeplagten hier ein paar kleine Einblick in unsere heutige Aachen --> Bonn über den Drönungsweg (10).
Die Wetteraussichten waren, naja sagen wir mal, bescheiden. Trotzdem erreichte unsere 6-Mann starke Truppen gegen 10Uhr Aachen bei strahlendem Sonnenschein.





Insgesamt besticht der Kröhnungsweg durch 90% Waldautobahn






Der restliche Teil war entweder für Radfahrer gesperrt (komische rote, runde Schilder) oder sah in etwas so aus.



Bis auf ein paar kurze Regenschauern hielt das Wetter und so kamen immerhin noch 5 Teilnehmer nach knapp 9h und über 125km, 2000hm wieder in Bonn an. Dass sich Uwe schon recht früh für den Chickenway Heimweg entschieden hat, wollte ich eigentlich verschweigen, aber das hat er ja jetzt schon selbst geklärt  (hattest ja zum Glück nen guten Grund)
Freu mich schon wieder auf Dienstag zum *Kottenförster*-Nightride...
Daniel


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Oktober 2008)

hm hab ich mal wieder was verpasst.... ich bezweifel dass es dienstag gut genug geht um da mitzufahren  bringt ja auch nix wenn es nur noch leicht weh tut und ich dann wieder ne woche nix machen kann...
hmpf mal abwarten


----------



## gerdu (4. Oktober 2008)

@Daniel: Wer war denn eigentlich Nummer 6? Leonie?


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. Oktober 2008)

gerdu schrieb:


> @Daniel: Wer war denn eigentlich Nummer 6? Leonie?


Oh stimmt wir waren ja nur 5. Ich muss auch sagen mit mir war gestern Abend nicht mehr viel los... Bin pünktlich nachm Nudelmassaker im Bett gewesen.


----------



## bolt (4. Oktober 2008)

Schöner Bericht, Daniel! Hat Spaß gemacht gestern. Lange und gleichmäßige Tour mit erfreulicherweise kaum Regen und wenig Matsch! Hast verschwiegen, dass wir ab Kreuzweingarten abgekürzt haben und Asphaltwege gefahren sind. Ankunft genau rechtzeitig vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit.

Natürlich fehlt auch noch ein Foto vom Autor des Berichts:




Rechts, nicht links.

War nach Bonn-Trier (HWW 2) und Bonn-Moselkern (HWW 1) der dritte und sicherlich letzte Eifelcross dieses Jahr. Hoffentlich schaffen wir auch nächstes Jahr noch die eine oder andere längere Tour.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (6. Oktober 2008)

Wo treffen wir uns morgen?


----------



## luckylocke (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi, würde morgen gerne wieder mitfahren. Letztes Mal war vom KoFo die Rede?
Bis denne


----------



## MieMaMeise (6. Oktober 2008)

Hatte vorhin mit Uwe das Vergnügen. Wir hatten uns auf Kottenforst geeinigt. Echt demokratisch bei uns wa?


----------



## charlie22 (6. Oktober 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charlie22 (6. Oktober 2008)

Hey, bin neu hier im Forum und habe zufällig gelesen, dass ihr morgen Abend eine Tour im Kottenforst geplant habt. Könnte man sich da evtl. noch anschließen? Wenn ja, wo und wann wollt Ihr Euch treffen und wie lange wird die Tour ca. dauern? Kann man das auch bewältigen, wenn mann erst seit März auf dem Bike sitzt?
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.
lg chantal


----------



## MieMaMeise (6. Oktober 2008)

Wir treffen uns morgen 18:30Uhr an der Waldau (Wildschweingehege). Mitfahren kann jeder. Bis jetzt ist noch niemand abhanden gekommen. Eine gewisse Grundkondition sollte allerdings vorhanden sein. Licht, Helm und MTB nicht vergessen. Unter 2h sind wir glaube noch nie gefahren...


----------



## charlie22 (7. Oktober 2008)

Hm, Licht habe ich natürlich nicht an meinem Bike, Helm ist vorhanden und Grundkondition denke ich auch. Gut, ich werde mal schauen, ob ich es morgen schaffe. Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort.


----------



## MieMaMeise (7. Oktober 2008)

Ohne gescheitem Licht wirst du nicht weit kommen (19Uhr ist es im Wald bereits dunkel). Auch von normalen Funzeln, die zwar in der Stadt ausreichen um gesehen zu werden aber im Wald einfach nur nichts bringen, rate ich ab.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Oktober 2008)

hey ho!
ich hab schlechte nachrichten...  ich werde sowohl heute als auch am freitag nicht mitfahren können     neben dem knie was nach 2km stadtrad fahren schon wieder weh tut hab ich ne dicke erkältung eingefangen mit allem drum und dran! wenn kommt irgendwie alles aufeinmal. ich hoffe nächste woche oder die letzte oktober woche bin ich nochmal dabei als kleine abschiedstour  
also haut rein! 
gruß


----------



## Blades (7. Oktober 2008)

Ach verdammt, jetzt hab ich endlich mal wieder Zeit für ne Runde aber kein Licht.
Ich werd mal versuchen bis nächste Woche Geld dafür zusammen zu treiben und dann mit zu kommen.
MfG Blades


----------



## 2dangerbiker (7. Oktober 2008)

ich habe unser Team im Winterpokal angelegt.
Also eintragen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Oktober 2008)

hö wieso schreibst du jetzt schon ?


----------



## MieMaMeise (7. Oktober 2008)

Schade, dass es direkt nach dem losfahren angefangen hat zu regnen. Und zu allem Übel musste ich dann auch noch 3 Bier alleine trinken...  lässig an der Schranke abgehangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (7. Oktober 2008)

Im Wald noch niemanden verloren, die Bonner Schranken haben es dann doch geschafft;-)


----------



## sportreisenwest (8. Oktober 2008)

Moin Daniel,
tja, das war kurz.

Wieso 3 Bier alleine trinken? Uwe war doch dabei, oder hat er sich abgesetzt?
Gruss  Bernd


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. Oktober 2008)

Habe ich Euch gestern Abend geblendet?

In der Nähe der Kurfürsten Weiher?


----------



## gerdu (8. Oktober 2008)

...wir haben da so 'ne ADFC Tourentruppe unterwegs getroffen - bist Du da mitgefahren oder warst Du der mit den 2 Kerzen?


----------



## MieMaMeise (8. Oktober 2008)

Mich hattest du übelst geblendet. Das waren aber noch deine alten Eigenbauten oder? Wie läuft denn das neue Wunderbirnchen?


----------



## 2dangerbiker (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe keinen gesehen, es war zu hell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (8. Oktober 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Mich hattest du übelst geblendet. Das waren aber noch deine alten Eigenbauten oder? Wie läuft denn das neue Wunderbirnchen?



Die neue Taschenlampe funktioniert schon sehr gut, zumindest hatten sich einige mit dem Kopf leicht abgewendet

Man, hattet Ihr es eilig, wollte noch anhalten um etwas bei Euch mitzufahren, vermute aber, daß Ihr wohl schon auf dem Heimweg wegen des leichten Regens gewesen seit. Habe es nicht pünktlich zum Treffpunkt an der Waldau geschafft.


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. Oktober 2008)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...wir haben da so 'ne ADFC Tourentruppe unterwegs getroffen - bist Du da mitgefahren oder warst Du der mit den 2 Kerzen?



Ne, war leider alleine unterwegs, nachdem ich es nicht geschafft hatte, Euren Treffpunkt um 18:30 zu erreichen. Und Kerzen gehen doch bei Fahrtwind immer aus! Oder


----------



## gerdu (8. Oktober 2008)

...wir hatten es so eilig weil wir noch einen Tisch beim Addi kriegen wollten - hat aber leider nicht gereicht. Was für 'ne Taschenlampe war das denn?


----------



## MieMaMeise (8. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht sollten wir für nächste Woche schon mal nen Tisch reservieren


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. Oktober 2008)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...wir hatten es so eilig weil wir noch einen Tisch beim Addi kriegen wollten - hat aber leider nicht gereicht. Was für 'ne Taschenlampe war das denn?



Diese hier:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15686


----------



## 2dangerbiker (9. Oktober 2008)

Vorschlag für unsere Jubiläunstour: Wir verschieben um eine Woche, weil nach den vielen Regen die Strecken doch sehr aufgeweicht sind. Vielleicht können nächste Woche Uwe und Andy wieder mitfahren.
Anstatt die Jubiläumstour können wir uns in der Stadt treffen und unseres Einjähriges dort feiern, ohne Bike, Helme, Lampen etc. einfach nur so.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Oktober 2008)

freitag wird so super wetter (angeblich), also macht dat ruhig, zum trinken wäre ich auch net da, weil ich inzwischen umgeplant habe und zu den ellis fahre nach wuppertal !  nächste woche kann ich (falls das knie mitmacht) wohl nur dienstag/mittwoch/donnerstag, und unter der woche ist ja schließlich nicht das wahre, abgesehen von unserer normalen tour!


----------



## gerdu (9. Oktober 2008)

bei mir klappt Freitag wahrscheinlich beides nicht. Nächste Woche Dienstag hab ich auch schon einen anderen Termin - dafür würd ich heut noch mal durchs 7GB radeln - 18 Uhr bei T-Mobile - kommt jemand mit?


----------



## MieMaMeise (9. Oktober 2008)

Sorry bin heut Abend schon mit dem Bösen verabredet (IIS + ASP). Unsere Geburtstagstour auf nächste Woche verschieben wär bei mir auch ungünstig und morgen soll das Wetter so toll werden. Ich bin weiterhin für morgen, obwohl wir dann leider etwas dezimiert sind


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Oktober 2008)

ihr könnt ja morgen fahren und dann schaun wir ob wir nächste woche an nem abend wo was trinken gehen !  das klingt dooch nach nem super plan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (9. Oktober 2008)

dann fahren wir morgen.
Zur Zeit sind wir zu dritt (Marco, Daniel und ich). Dann wÃ¤re ein Einzelticket(6,30â¬) billiger als das Rheinlandpfalzticket (26â¬).
Uhrzeit in Bonn 17:49 und ich steige in Bad Godesberg ein.


----------



## bolt (9. Oktober 2008)

Ui, sorry, ich kann morgen erst ab 18:30 Uhr hier weg. Schlage vor, in Bonn mit dem Rad zu starten, evtl. zur Ahr zu fahren und ggf. mit dem letzten Zug (22:17 Uhr ab Ahrbrück) zurück. Ich fände aber auch eine lange Runde mit den Highlights beiderseits des Rheins ganz nett, z.B 7G komplett von Nord nach Süd, Fähre nach Remagen und Rheinhöhenweg zurück.


----------



## MieMaMeise (9. Oktober 2008)

Also mir ist es egal. Hab eben mit Helge gesprochen, er würde auch gern mitkommen. Wie lange fährt denn die Fähre in Remagen? Vieleicht sollten wir irgendwas wählen wo wir nicht so viel Zeitstress haben.

EDIT: was hintert uns daran um 18:49Uhr nach Ahrweiler zu fahren?


----------



## 2dangerbiker (10. Oktober 2008)

Mir ist es auch egal, ob wir am Rhein oder an der Ahr fahren. Obwohl mich das Ahrtal im Dunkel doch sehr reitzen würde.


----------



## MieMaMeise (10. Oktober 2008)

Würde denn etwas dagegen sprechen um 18:49Uhr (Gleis 4 Bonn HBF, RB 12192) nach Ahrweiler zu fahren? Wir wären dann 19:30Uhr da. Wir sind dann heut auch zu 4. (Manfred, Marco, Helge und ich), wodurch sich auch ein Rheinlandpfalzticket wieder lohnt. Letzendlich ist es mir egal wo wir fahren, Favorisiere aber auch das Ahrtal. Wenn wir uns für die Ahrtalvariante entscheiden sollten, würde ich das Ticket kaufen übernehmen!


----------



## 2dangerbiker (10. Oktober 2008)

Falls wir ins Ahrtal fahren bin ich doch für Altenahr. Der Rotweinwanderweg ist zu empfehlen. Wir können von Altenahr bis Remagen und dann mit der Bahn nach Bonn. Die Bahn fährt 11 nach, jede Stunde bis 1:11Uhr. Die Strecke vom Ahrtal bis nach Bonn kennen wir ja im dunkeln.


----------



## bolt (10. Oktober 2008)

Alles klar, bin dann am HBF.


----------



## MieMaMeise (10. Oktober 2008)

Wir werden dann auch 18:49Uhr auf Gleis 4 am Bonn HBF sein. Ich vermutlich etwas früher um noch ein Ticket zu ziehen. Mal gucken an welchem Automaten das funktioniert.
Wenn sich noch jemand angesprochen fühlt, einen Platz haben wir im Ticket noch frei (Gernot vielleicht?). Dann bis nachher, freu mich schon!


----------



## luckylocke (10. Oktober 2008)

Wünsche Euch eine schöne Jubiläumstour. Ich wäre gerne mitgefahren, aber ich hatte heute frei und habe das giga Wetter für eine ausgedehnte Tour an Sieg, Nister und Wied genutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (12. Oktober 2008)

...hey Jungs, seid Ihr immer noch am Nightriden, habt Ihr den Weg nicht zurückgefunden?

Wie schaut's denn diese Woche aus? Ich kann Dienstag nicht, würde aber gerne morgen 'ne Runde fahren, Wetter soll da eh' noch besser sein.

Ansonsten würd' ich den Vorschlag vom Andi noch mal aufgreifen, ohne Räder sich direkt zum Einjährigen beim Addi oder sonstwo auf'n Tee zu sammeln, z.B. Mittwoch oder Donnerstag.

Wie schauts....

Uwe


----------



## bolt (12. Oktober 2008)

Klar sind wir längst heil zurück. Zu viert den Rotweinwanderweg im Dunkeln gepilgert, nette Aktion.

Termine bei mir in dieser Woche allenfalls spontan. Bei gutem Wetter aber lieber fahren oder halt schrauben (und trinken).


----------



## MieMaMeise (12. Oktober 2008)

Alle wieder gut angekommen. War von Freitag wirklich begeistert Wetter und Zeithatte alles super geklappt. Das müssen wir bei Gelegenheit mal mit kompletter Besetzung nochmal machen. Leider sind meine Bilder echt nix geworden (kaum Erfahrung im dunklen, das Foto im Zug war wieder gut ). Bin auch eher fürs fahren und anschließendem Tee trinken. Morgen passt bei mir aber nicht. Mittwoch dann schon eher.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Oktober 2008)

nun, also bei mir siehts so aus dass ich noch net auf der höhe sein werde morgen zum fahren, und das knie immernoch!! weh tut... ich weiß echt net warum... hoffe doch das geht mal langsam weg -_-
zum so irgendwo treffen und tee trinken bin ich am start, sagt mir wann und wo, kann eigentlich jeden abend in der woche bis donnerstag... wenn ihr morgen nachem fahren noch zu adi fahrt, schau ich auch evtl vorbei wenn ich weiß wann ihr plant in etwa dort einzutrudeln 

ach und schonmal für die nächsten 5 monate mein blog wo ich wohl hoffentlich ein paar schöne mtb touren bilder reinstelle ! und sonst so was da oben abgeht 

http://schweden.over-blog.de/

gruß andi


----------



## MieMaMeise (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag den Blog und das Fotoalbum jetzt schon, ich weiß gar nicht warum


----------



## 2dangerbiker (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin nächste Woche von Montag bis Mittwochnachmittag weg.
Sich Abends treffen auch ohne Rad finde ich ok, um Andy zu verabschieden. Wie gesagt Mittwochabend bin ich wieder zu Hause, Donnerstag würde bei mir auch gehen, obwohl ich um fünf Uhr noch vom Zahnarzt die Fresse poliert bekomme. Wenn ihr einen Termin hat könnt ihr mich mal auf Handy bescheit sagen.
P.S. Freitagabend war einfach geil, bis auf die Tatsache das Marco mich bei jeden Anstieg versägt hat. Diese Tour sollten wir spätesten zur Weihnachtsmarktzeit wiederholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (12. Oktober 2008)

Marco war mal wieder in Top Form! Aber an seinen Downhillkünsten müssen wir noch arbeiten.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (12. Oktober 2008)

Da haben wir noch viel Arbeit


----------



## gerdu (13. Oktober 2008)

o.k. halten wir mal fest: 

Heute: 18:00 Mountainbike ab T-Mobile
Morgen:  bin ich raus
Mittwoch: Andi verabschieden - Bitte um Vorschläge -
Donnerstag: Mountainbike (Kofo?)

...da ist die Woche doch verplant.....

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Oktober 2008)

nungut, wer ist überhaupt am mittwoch nun alles dabei ?! 
und vorschläge.... ja hmmm also mir egal! am besten da wo alle gut hinkommen  ob adi oder was anderes, bin für alles offen.
gruß


----------



## MieMaMeise (14. Oktober 2008)

Werde wohl diese Woche garnicht zum fahren kommen  Hab mich jetzt noch nachträglich zum 3-Brücklauf angemeldet und muss erstmal testen ob ich 10km überhaupt schaffe  Mittwoch müsste ich dann sehen wenn die Ideen etwas konkreter werden. Im Prinzip bin ich aber dabei, sprich, wer reserviert beim Addi?  

P.S.: Hab jetzt schon ne Anfrage wegen Winterpokal bekommen... UWE ZACK ZACK INS TEAM EINTRAGEN! (immerhin war es ja einstimmig)


----------



## bolt (14. Oktober 2008)

Wir können uns morgen abend auch bei uns treffen. Warmes Essen und Getränke gibts hier auch.


----------



## gerdu (15. Oktober 2008)

@Daniel - muss ich mich da noch irgendwo eintragen ? 

@Marco + alle: - wegen mir gerne beim Marco - wieviel Uhr? Was sollen wir mitbringen?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. Oktober 2008)

jop von meiner seite aus auch gerne! ich kann aber erst so ab 19 wahrscheinlich... aber ist ja net schlimm falls ich nachtrudel.
zum einkaufen komm ich wohl nimmer, aber ich könnte bei bedarf noch etwas bier beisteuern, ist aber nur das 5,0er dosenbier  schmeckt aber super  

@marco: ach und ist der laptop vllt früher als gedacht wieder feddig ?? dann wäre das ein abwasch! aber wie ich die pc heinis kenne lassen die sich da bei sowas zeit 

gruß


----------



## melb (15. Oktober 2008)

Ja schön, dann kommt doch zu uns!  Ich koch eine große Portion Nudeln Bolognese und das Bier müßte auch noch reichen. Die Uhrzeit ist mir egal. Geht ihr denn vorher nicht biken? 
Grüße Kathrin


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. Oktober 2008)

ne biken ist nicht geplant! somit wirds geruchs und dreckfrei  und schonmal danke fürs angebot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (15. Oktober 2008)

...danke für die Einladung - ich bring dann mal 'ne kleine Auswahl an Bier und Wein mit....wird wohl so kurz nach 7 Uhr werden....


----------



## bolt (15. Oktober 2008)

andi: wenn du einen laptop hast, kannste den mitbringen.

uwe: bringst du die dvd mit?

sagt ihr manfred per handy bescheid?

ansonsten bis heute abend


----------



## MieMaMeise (15. Oktober 2008)

Zum radeln werd ich heut auch nicht kommen. Zum essen aber schon  soll ich noch irgenwas mitbringen? Lecker EIS zum Nachtisch? Notebook könnt ich auch mitbringen für was auch immer...


----------



## bolt (15. Oktober 2008)

Eis wäre nicht schlecht, prima.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. Oktober 2008)

ok dann bring ich mal den lappi mit! und damit ich nicht mit total leeren händen dastehe auch 5,0er


----------



## sun909 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
vielleicht kÃ¶nnt ihr ja auch am Freitag zur Begehung wg. Naturpark 7G kommen?

Ihr fahrt doch gerne und viel im 7G?!

WÃ¤re toll, wenn sich noch der ein oder andere sehen lÃ¤sst!

grÃ¼Ãe
sun909

Wir Biker haben die vielleicht letzte Gelegenheit, das kÃ¼nftige Wegekonzept im 7G zu beeinflussen.

Mehr dazu im Anhang. Es findet am Freitag, 17.10. um 15 Uhr ein Orts-Termin mit Mitarbeitern der zustÃ¤ndigen BehÃ¶rde statt. 

Es wÃ¤re hilfreich, wenn dort viele viele Biker Flagge zeigen. Also schaut doch mal, ob ihr am Freitag nicht ein biÃchen frÃ¼her Feierabend machen kÃ¶nnt!!!

Hier der Foreneintrag:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showth...rum/showthread.php?p=5168069#post5168069/url]

Hier der Termin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7237

Zitat aus dem Thread:

Liebe Moutainbiker(innen),
auf das "Erholungslenkungs- und Wegenutzungskonzept fÃ¼r das Naturschutzgebiet und den Naturpark Siebengebirge" und die beabsichtigte Einrichtung des Nationalparks Siebengebirge wurden hier im Forum als auch in den Ã¼brigen Medien schon oft hingewiesen. 

Nun gilt es! JÃ¶rg (Fungrisu) hat hier und freewheelin_fra in obigem Beitrag auf einen wichtigen Termin hingewiesen. Auch wenn es fast sicher erscheint, dass es fÃ¼r uns Mountainbiker (und auch fÃ¼r andere) zukÃ¼nftig EinschrÃ¤nkungen geben wird, so haben wir doch noch die MÃ¶glichkeit, das dem zugrunde liegende Regelwerk zu beeinflussen und auf das machbar mÃ¶gliche MaÃ zu beschrÃ¤nken â in dem wir an besagtem Termin (Freitag, den 17. Oktober 2008 von 15.00 bis ca. 18.00 Uhr stattfinden) mit unserer PrÃ¤senz Flagge zeigen, demonstrieren, dass wir nicht untÃ¤tig zusehen werden, wie das Mountainbiken â Ã¤hnlich wie im Naturpark Eifel âzukÃ¼nftig auf wenige, unattraktive und ggf. sogar zum GroÃteil asphaltierte Wege beschrÃ¤nkt wird. 

Wir RheinlÃ¤nder haben Erfahrung mit âArsch huh, ZÃ¤ng ussenanderâ. Wo keine Kommunikation und kein Widerstand ist, vermutet man auch keine berechtigten Interessen. Die Einrichtung des Nationalparkes ist noch lÃ¤ngst nicht in trockenen TÃ¼chern, das "Erholungslenkungs- und Wegenutzungskonzept fÃ¼r das Naturschutzgebiet und den Naturpark Siebengebirge" wird auch von den Ortstermin wie an genanntem Freitag mitgestaltet. Rechts- und sachkundigen Beistand wird uns der ebenfalls anwesende und mit dem Thema vertraute Rechtsreferent der DIMB, Tilmann Kluge, geben.

Es ist leider wie bei anderen bekannten Ereignissen: "Wer jetzt schweigt, schweige fÃ¼r immer!" Die Mountainbiker haben ihre Chance gehabt, spÃ¤tere EinwÃ¤nde gelten nicht.

Wer mÃ¶chte, kann sich hier im LMB eintragen.


----------



## MieMaMeise (17. Oktober 2008)

Marco, Manfred wie siehts mit morgen aus? Hätte bei dem herrlichen Wetter Lust was zu radeln. Ich müsste allerdings zwischen 15.00 und 17.00 Uhr mal in Beuel vorbei schauen um meine Startnummer für Sonntag abzuholen.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (17. Oktober 2008)

Daniel, Marco wie sieht es morgen aus.
Rheinbach, Effelsberg, Sahrbachtal, Ahr
oder Wahnbachtalsperre, Sieg


----------



## bolt (17. Oktober 2008)

Finde beides gut. Wann starten wir? Ich habe morgen viel Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (18. Oktober 2008)

Bin jetzt erst @home angekommen. Vor 09:00Uhr aufstehen wäre eine Qual  Schade Marco, dass du nicht mit am Start warst. War echt nett 
Ick bin für Wahnbachtalsperre, Sieg.


----------



## bolt (18. Oktober 2008)

Also, heute um 11:30 Uhr Richtung Wahnbach/Sieg, ok? Als Treffpunkt würde ich T-
Mobile sagen.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (18. Oktober 2008)

ok.


----------



## MieMaMeise (18. Oktober 2008)

Bin dabei!


----------



## 2dangerbiker (18. Oktober 2008)

Die Bilder von heute sind in meinem Fotoalbum.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=50882


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Oktober 2008)

Da waren wir auch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (18. Oktober 2008)

Hier sind meine kleine Auswahl. Wenn man mal die Fotos von hier und hier vergleicht, stellt man fest, dass der Wasserstand vor 3 Monaten etwa gleich war.
Marco warum schausten als so grimmig drein? 



War mal wieder ein Top Radfahrsamstag.


----------



## bolt (18. Oktober 2008)

Jau, war wirklich klasse. Optimales Wetter, wunderschöne Streckenführung, es passte alles. Weiter so.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (18. Oktober 2008)

Daniel ich habe ein Bild gefunden mit den Schild in der Wahnbachtalsperre


----------



## MieMaMeise (18. Oktober 2008)

Ahja, da haben wir doch das besagte Bild. Leider kann man nicht wirklich erkennen was mal darauf stand.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (18. Oktober 2008)

Habe auch lange gesucht, aber nicht im Forum gefunden.


----------



## ultra2 (18. Oktober 2008)

Schwach kann man es noch lesen.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich merke, der Titelverteidiger bekommt schon Angst,vor dem Sieger 2009.


----------



## gerdu (19. Oktober 2008)

Hi Jungs,

hab grad mal Wetterbericht gehört: Morgen soll's noch mal schön werden - Dienstag regnen! Was haltet Ihr davon unseren Dienstagstermin auf Montag zu verlegen?

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## bolt (19. Oktober 2008)

Wäre wohl dabei. 18:30 Uhr T-Mobile?

Daniel, wie ist's gelaufen heute?


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Oktober 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7322


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (19. Oktober 2008)

Der Lauf war super. Hatte viel Spaß auf den 10km und am Ende lag ich dann im positiven Mittelfeld was mich dann doch überraschte (55Minuten). War ja die letzten 6 Monate nur einmal mit Marco laufen  eine Steigerung ist also garantiert noch drin. Insgesamt fand ich den Drei-Brücken-Lauf sehr gut organisiert und das Beste: es ist für einen guten Zweck. War wirklich positiv überrascht wie viel Spaß es gebracht hatte. Beweisfotos gibt es natürlich auch wieder, leider ist mein Kollege nur halb drauf:





Jetzt ist erstmal chillen angesagt. Bin mir heute nicht ganz sicher ob ich morgen fahren werde. Das Wochenende war doch leicht anstrengend und sportlastig.


----------



## gerdu (19. Oktober 2008)

....ich hatte heut auch 'nen harten Tag - fahren wir morgen halt 'ne Regenerationsrunde - 18:30 T-Mobile mit anschliessender Dönerparty hört sich doch nicht schlecht an!


----------



## MieMaMeise (19. Oktober 2008)

Okay dann bin ick morgen och mit am Start. Was sagt ihr zu der Tour vom Löwen? Hätte durchaus Bock darauf, lohnt sich natürlich wieder nur wenn wir ein paar mehr sind (NRW-Ticket?). Wir müssten mit dem Zug  um 09:16Uhr von Bonn losfahren.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (19. Oktober 2008)

Montag wäre mir auch lieber als Dienstag.
Bin dabei.


----------



## gerdu (19. Oktober 2008)

...hätt wohl Lust, hab aber leider anderweitige Verpflichtungen - vielleicht können wir das ja mal als Nightride fahren.....


----------



## MieMaMeise (19. Oktober 2008)

Naja also allein die Anfahrt beläuft sich auf 1,5h. Können das ja morgen mal bequatschen.


----------



## gerdu (19. Oktober 2008)

...fahren wir halt mit blauen Fliewatüt....


----------



## sportreisenwest (21. Oktober 2008)

Das war eine klasse Tour gestern Abend! Da passte alles!


----------



## MieMaMeise (21. Oktober 2008)

joa war janz chillig  

Ich möchte noch einmal auf die anstehenden Aktivitäten des zukünftigen Wochenendes hinweisen.
*Samstag:*
Wanderung im 7GB mit Spookymarco. (Helge, Kathrin?)
*Sonntag:*
chillige NISTERTAL TOUR mitm Focuslöwe. (Marco?, Manfred?, Bernd?)

Wer kann sich außer mir und den () noch dafür begeistern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportreisenwest (21. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich in Bonn bin fahre ich am Sonntag mit ins Nistertal. 

Es kann aber sein, dass ich in der Nacht zum Freitag in Nürnberg zu einem Freund aus Berlin in den VW Bus steige und zum biken für das WE mit ins Vinschgau nach Südtirol fahre. Falls ich das zuhause genehmigt bekomme. Info folgt.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (21. Oktober 2008)

Konnte leider nicht mitkommen. Bin erst um 7 Uhr losgekommen und bin alleine eine Runde gefahren. Traumhaft. Als ich auf den Rotterberg war, habe ich rüber gekuckt zum 7gebierge, habe aber keine beweglichen Lichter im 7gebierge gefunden. Wo war ihr? Zum Abschluß meiner Tour gab es noch frische Erdbeeren. Waren noch nicht reif, aber trotzdem lecker.


----------



## MieMaMeise (21. Oktober 2008)

Da versanken wir vermutlich gerade beim Bunkertrail im Schlamm


----------



## luckylocke (21. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

habe mich schon bei Pierre (flämischer Löwe) eingetragen. Die Gegend lohnt sich, die Jungs kennen Spitzentrails. Die Wetterprognose im GA für Sonntag schwankt noch ein bischen, aber das wird bestimmt noch. Ich bin da zuversichtlich.
Gernot


----------



## gerdu (21. Oktober 2008)

@Daniel: ...hast vergessen den Ironiemodus einzuschalten (....war chillig - haha...) - sorry nochmal, war gestern ein bisschen neben der Spur.....

Zur Strafe musste ich dann sogar noch zum Hochdruckreiniger meines Vertrauens - leider waren die Exkremente eines Siebengebirgsnaturschützerhundes komplett an meinem Fahrrad verteilt, zum Glück hatte ich (als einziger?) Schutzbleche mit!

Morgen Abend hab ich "frei" hat (falls 's nicht schüttet) noch jemand Lust auf 'ne superschnelle Runde (o.k. so ?) - wo, wann egal - ich kann ab 18 Uhr....

Grüsse,

Uwe

Ach so: Döner, Addi oder was auch immer anschliessend nicht ausgeschlossen....


----------



## MieMaMeise (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß auch nicht warum ihr da vorne so viel Stress hattet. Ich hab gechillt und schön die Landschaft genossen. Aber wie du am Ölberg schon sagtest, meine Schwerzen haben sich kein Stück gebessert ^^ Morgen bin ich allerdings aus fremdsprachlichen Gründen raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportreisenwest (22. Oktober 2008)

Habe mich für Sonntag eingetragen. 
Wenn es so gut ist wie überall beschrieben, lohnt es sich bestimmt. Daniel und Co macht das auch mal,   damit klar ist das das mit dem NRW Ticket passt. Ab Beuel 09:18, an Au 10:16 sollte passen und ist besser als ab Bonn Hauptbahnhof.


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Oktober 2008)

Kommt jemand in den nächsten 2 Tagen zum H&S Bike Discount.

Kann mir dann jemand was mitbringen??
In größe L und farbe Pearl.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k22...ket-pearl.html

Danke schon mal. Ich gib auch einen Aus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mit Überstunden verdient man Geld, kann es aber dann nicht ausgeben.


----------



## MieMaMeise (22. Oktober 2008)

done
Fahrzeit beträgt aber trotzdem ne Stunde


----------



## sportreisenwest (22. Oktober 2008)

Die Artikel auf der Internetseite haben die im Shop in Bonn meist nicht vorrätig. wenn Du das aber jetzt mit Kreditkarte online bestellst sollte es, wenn in Gelsdorf im Lager vorrätig, morgen rausgehen und mit etwas Glück am Freitag bei Dir sein.


----------



## MieMaMeise (22. Oktober 2008)

Und dann kann er direkt damit am Sonntag glänzen


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Oktober 2008)

OK.
So wichtig ist sie nicht.
Ich dachte nur so.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Marco, Hallo Daniel,
Samstag plane ich mit Jochen eine Tour in der Eifel, wir wollen mit den Autos um 12 Uhr nach Kalenborn und von dort starten. Ich hatte, wie mit Marco besprochen, vor nach Effelsberg zufahren. Daniel, ich habe gelesen dass du wandern willst, dann kannst du leider nicht mitkommen, trotzden viel Spaß.
Gruß
Manfred


----------



## bolt (23. Oktober 2008)

Manfred: Schöne Aktion, hätte ich große Lust zu, aber es sieht zeitlich nicht so gut aus. Kann allenfalls kurzfristig.


----------



## sportreisenwest (25. Oktober 2008)

@Tour vom Löwen
Daniel und Gernot, um kurz nach Neun in Beuel am Bahnhof?!
Wir sind jetzt nur zu dritt aus Bonn, oder kann sich noch jemand entschließen?? 
Scheinbar haben wir echt Schwein mit dem Wetter.


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Oktober 2008)

sportreisenwest schrieb:


> @Tour vom Löwen
> 
> Scheinbar haben wir echt Schwein mit dem Wetter.


 


Was ist den mit Manfred, ich bin Entäuscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich klinke mich für morgen wieder raus. Hatte die Wanderung heute wohl doch etwas unterschätzt, bin echt geschafft und würde morgen gerne ausschlafen. Ich hoffe ihr lasst euch jetzt dadurch nicht entmutigen!


----------



## 2dangerbiker (25. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Was ist den mit Manfred, ich bin Entäuscht



Sorry, ich werde nicht kommen.
Eure Strecke passt mir nicht....
.... nicht Pukky und Kinderanhänger tauglich.
.... viel zu lang.
Sonja ist auf einer Kinderbörse und ich muß auf die Kinder aufpassen.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (25. Oktober 2008)

Was steht am Dienstag an?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. Oktober 2008)

mööp da bin ich auch wieder frisch ausm urlaub wieder da  abgesehen von 5kg mehr auf den rippen und 4 stunden flugverspätung eine gelungene woche  wie ich das hier so nachgelesen hab ward ihr ja auch ganz erfolgreich 
ich muss gestehen, ich war meinen radönchens untreu  aber kommt vor


----------



## MieMaMeise (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollte am Montag bei Spooky im 7GB mitfahren (Start: 18:30Uhr Eingang Nachtigallental). Für Dienstag könnten wir ja mal wieder Kottenforst planen. Ich war ja immer noch nicht wieder auf dem Rolandsbogen  Eventuell könnten wir das ja NOCH MAL einplanen 

Danke Andi für das Bild, jetzt weiß ich auch endlich was Helge im Österreichurlaub so lustiges getrieben hat


----------



## bolt (26. Oktober 2008)

Bin auch für Kottenforst am Dienstag, also 18:30 Uhr am Wildschweingehege/Waldau.


----------



## Manfred (26. Oktober 2008)

Rolandsbogen war ich schon letzte Woche, ohne Bike aber mit Weib.
War sehr schön.
Bis Dienstag 18:30Uhr


----------



## MieMaMeise (26. Oktober 2008)

Aaaaaaaah wie geil, haste den alten Account ja doch noch wieder bekommen


----------



## sportreisenwest (27. Oktober 2008)

Moin
Die Tour vom Löwen an Nister und kleiner Nister war klasse. Da habt Ihr etwas verpasst. Gernot und ich waren allerdings erst um 18:30 wieder in Bonn
13 Fahrer, ne Menge Trails , knapp 1300 HM, Tempo mittel³     und wir hatten Glück mit dem Wetter.  Nur der Service in der Limbacher Mühle war extrem langsam und an den Fotos muss Pierre noch arbeiten.

Mehr Infos und Bilder   unter  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5245325&postcount=4029


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportreisenwest (27. Oktober 2008)

Mal was sehr geiles für alle.  Diashow MTB Utah. Wer ist dabei? 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157608278001826/show/


----------



## MieMaMeise (27. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ick mal GROß bin will ick da dann sowas hier machen!


----------



## sportreisenwest (27. Oktober 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Wenn ick mal GROß bin will ick da dann sowas hier machen!



Die sind ja schräg drauf. Aua.   Ne Du, dann lieber nen flowigen Trail!


----------



## Manfred (27. Oktober 2008)

Dat wär wat für uns Uwe


----------



## Larsi (27. Oktober 2008)

Find ich die Termine auch im LMB oder ist Dienstags 18:30 eh immer ein fester Termin? Treffpunkt ist das Wildschweingehege wo tagsüber immer Kinder & Rentner die Erdnüsse werfen? 

Hoffe ich schaff es diese oder überübernächste Woche mal Euch heimzusuchen, auch wenns für meinen Zeitplan etwas früh ist. Schaun mer mal...


----------



## Manfred (27. Oktober 2008)

Im LMB stehen sie nicht mehr. 
Wir treffen uns meistens Dienstag um 18:30 Uhr
Treffpunkt ist entwerder im Kottenforst oder in Beuel T-Mobile.
Das geben wir aber hier vorher bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsi (27. Oktober 2008)

Super, danke...dann wird das hier jetzt mal abonniert


----------



## gerdu (28. Oktober 2008)

...hey Mädels - sollen wir für heut Abend einen Tisch beim Addi reservieren - oder gibt's wieder Brezel auf'm Rolandsbogen?


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin für beides


----------



## bolt (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich fahre mit, habe aber keine Zeit zur Einkehr. Bis später ...


----------



## sportreisenwest (28. Oktober 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Wenn ick mal GROß bin will ick da dann sowas hier machen!



Apropos Groß und Gruss an Helge: Im Nistertal war einer mit nem 16 kg Chopper am Start. Und der ist das,  Zitat Manfred/Anfaenger64,  "sehr ambitionierte Tempo" immer weit vorne lässig mitgefahren!! Respekt!!  

Heute muss ich leider passen.


----------



## luckylocke (28. Oktober 2008)

sportreisenwest schrieb:


> Apropos Groß und Gruss an Helge: Im Nistertal war einer mit nem 16 kg Chopper am Start. Und der ist das, Zitat Manfred/Anfaenger64, "sehr ambitionierte Tempo" immer weit vorne lässig mitgefahren!! Respekt!!
> 
> Heute muss ich leider passen.


 

Das war ja kein Wunder, das Wingover so flott war: er hatte ja einen geringeren Rollwiderstand, weil er dauernd nur auf einem Rad rumfuhr. 

Möglicherweise wird die Tour nächsten Monat wiederholt.


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. Oktober 2008)

Möglicherweise dann auch tatsächlich mal mit mir... 
An alle Mitverfahrer: War ne tolle Runde! Freu mich schon auf nächsten Montag!


----------



## gerdu (29. Oktober 2008)

....war allerdings ein bisschen kalt - die Heizstrahler beim Addi haben's ein bissle rausgerissen.

Bei mir klappt nächsten Montag wahrscheinlich nicht - sch.. Kurzzeitgedächtnis - ich könnte wohl Mittwoch oder Donnerstag...


----------



## bolt (29. Oktober 2008)

Also beides ;-))


----------



## MieMaMeise (29. Oktober 2008)

Wollen wir morgen ne Runde im KoFo laufen gehn? Uwe ist ja auch in der Nähe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolt (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann leider nicht.


----------



## gerdu (30. Oktober 2008)

...ich muss Freitag schon laufen - ich bin froh wenn da meine Problemwade mitmacht....


----------



## MieMaMeise (30. Oktober 2008)

Kleiner Programmhinweis. Werde mal versuchen meine kleine, neue, süße mit zu schleifen


----------



## bolt (1. November 2008)

Daniel, bin dabei! Muss mal raus bei dem Mistwetter!!


----------



## bolt (2. November 2008)

Also, morgen mittelgroße Runde. Treffpunkt 18:30 Uhr gegenüber T-Mobile. Strecke etwa so: Durch das 7G bis zum Auge Gottes, runter, Fähre Bad Honnef, endlich Daniels Rampe hoch zum Rolandsbogen, dann irgendwie hügelig weiter, KoFo, Bonn.

Dienstag dafür kein Training.


----------



## gerdu (2. November 2008)

Zuerst die schlechte Nachricht zum Winterpokal: Ich werd wohl morgen nicht dabei sein, ausser mein Besuch sagt noch ab, Dienstag kann ich auch nicht Radeln - wer ist denn dafür Mittwoch und Donnerstag dabei?

Jetzt die gute Nachricht: Ich fahr im November noch mal 'ne Woche zum Rennradeln nach Malle (das zählt doch hoffentlich auch ?!?) - geplant sind Rennradtouren täglich ohne Pause von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang.....


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. November 2008)

yeeeeeah übers 7GB zum Rolandsbogen chillen. Freu mich schon auf die ersten Punkte! 
Für Donnerstag könnte ich mir eine 10km Brückenrude (laufen) mit Fahrradanreise vorstellen.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (4. November 2008)

Klappt ja schon gut mit den Winterpokal.
Platz 3 weiter so


----------



## gerdu (4. November 2008)

...und warte erstmal bis ich von Malle wiederkomme. 

Wie sieht's morgen aus - ich würd so um 18:30 eine kleine 7GB Runde einplanen - wer kommt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (4. November 2008)

bin morgen auch unterwegs mit kleiner Lampe.
Dass nennt man dann nicht Nachtbiken sondern St.Martin.


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. November 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> bin morgen auch unterwegs mit kleiner Lampe.
> Dass nennt man dann nicht Nachtbiken sondern St.Martin.



Aber nicht den Kindern wieder den Stollen wegessen!!


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. November 2008)

In Wirklichkeit wollen auch nicht seine Kinder dort hin


----------



## melb (4. November 2008)

Uwe, haste Mittwoch Zeit?? Komm noch mit RR-Runde in Friesdorf.

Marco ;-)


----------



## gerdu (4. November 2008)

...hab wohl Mittwoch Abend "frei", das war mir neulich aber eindeutig zu heftig - ich fühl mich auch nicht so richtig fit.

Wie siehts Do aus? Kommt Ihr zum Laufen und Hinterradschrauben rüber?


----------



## melb (4. November 2008)

Keine Sorge, es wird deutlich ruhiger gefahren, lies mal die Kommentare von letzter Woche.

Donnerstag sieht im Moment gut aus. 18:30 Uhr bei dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (4. November 2008)

...wenn der Plan steht das wir Dein Hinterrad schrauben und dann eine kleine Brückenrunde laufen (oder umgekehrt) passt 18:30!


----------



## bolt (4. November 2008)

Ok.


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. November 2008)

Marco im Accountchaos   Freu mich schon auf Donnerstag nach diesem grandiosen Winterpokalauftakt gestern.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (4. November 2008)

Würd ja gern mal so einen Nightride mitmachen, wenn ich darf. Verfüge über eine Cateye Leuchte, passendes Rücklicht und hoffe das reicht. Wenn nicht mach ich die Maglite mit Kabelbindern am Rahmen fest ;-)

Kondition reicht so für 4-6h, bin aber eher langsam, da was schwerer.

Würd mich über ne kurze RÜckantwort freuen, was die Ausrüstung und die Fitness angeht.


----------



## gerdu (5. November 2008)

...grundsätzlich nehmen wir natürlich jeden mit der Spaß am Biken und gute Laune hat. Du solltest aber wissen das unsere Touren eher etwas schneller und technisch anspruchsvoller sind (also: Mittel / Mittel). 
Du kannst Dir das ganze einfach mal anschaun und selber entscheiden ob es Dir gefällt und ob es zu Deiner Kondition / Fahrkönnen passt. Wir fahren im Siebengebirge meistens so 30-40 km / 800-1000 HM in 2-3 Stunden.

Zur Lampe kann ich nicht viel sagen ausser: je mehr Licht desto besser - hängt halt auch von der individuellen Nachtblindheit und dem Fahrkönnen ab. Wenn Du mit der Cateye Lampe so ein Uraltding mit zwei Batterien meinst halt ich's allerdings eher für grenzwertig.


----------



## sportreisenwest (5. November 2008)

Uwe, heute Abend um 19:00 am KOFO Treffpunkt für 2h schnelle Stunden?
Früher schaffe ich es nicht.


----------



## gerdu (5. November 2008)

...ich hab jetzt schon 'nem Kollegen zugesagt ab 18:30 T-Mobile zu fahren. Wir können ja einen Treffpunkt ausmachen und Du kommst einfach später dazu, z.B. 19:30 am Aussichtspunkt am Weinberg?


----------



## sportreisenwest (5. November 2008)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...ich hab jetzt schon 'nem Kollegen zugesagt ab 18:30 T-Mobile zu fahren. Wir können ja einen Treffpunkt ausmachen und Du kommst einfach später dazu, z.B. 19:30 am Aussichtspunkt am Weinberg?



Du meinst oberhalb von Oberdollendorf. Ok. 
Ich werde es versuchen.  Melde mich falls es klappt um ca. 19:00 mobil!
Wenn Du nichts hörst viel Spaß, dann fahre ich hier bei mir im Kofo ne Runde alleine.


----------



## MieMaMeise (7. November 2008)

Melde mich mal für morgen ab, bin in Aachen Punkte sammeln


----------



## 2dangerbiker (7. November 2008)

Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (8. November 2008)

Viel Erfolg beim Punktesammeln für den Winterpokal.

Fahrt ihr am Montagabend? Wäre dann gerne mal wieder dabei.


----------



## gerdu (8. November 2008)

...die Terminplanung für die nächste Woche ist noch nicht raus, ich würde sagen wir fahren Mo, Di, Mi, Do ?!? .... je nach Wetterlage...............................


----------



## 2dangerbiker (9. November 2008)

Freitags müsst ihr auch noch fahren, ich mach eine Woche Auszeit (aber nicht freiwillig)


----------



## MieMaMeise (9. November 2008)

Ich würde morgen meine Standard KoFo Runde fahren. Ab 18:30Uhr Waldau. Und am Dienstag können wir uns ja um 18:30Uhr hier anschließen. Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## gerdu (9. November 2008)

...wir können ja mal unseren Dienstagstreff nach Ramersdorf verlegen!

Montag weiss ich noch nicht, wollte eigentlich noch mal versuchen zu laufen...falls die Sonne scheint könnte ich mir aber auch 'ne Kottenforstradelrunde mit anschliessender Addieinkehr vorstellen....

@Manfred: wassn mit Dir los? krank? arbeitswütig? Urlaub?


----------



## bolt (9. November 2008)

Ich habe morgen keine Zeit und Dienstag wahrscheinlich auch leider nicht. Gute Fahrt ...


----------



## luckylocke (9. November 2008)

Ich bin dann Montag bei den Schweinderln parat.


----------



## Handlampe (11. November 2008)

So, ihr Nachtbiker, wie schaut es aus. Ich brauche ja noch ein paar Models für das TT-Kalender Novemberbild. Location wäre der Rodderberg. Ich hatte an ein Nachtbild mit Hintergrund Bonn oder Hintergrund 7Gebirge gedacht. Vielleicht könnt ihr eine Tour so legen, das sie gaanz zufällig am Rodderberg vorbei führt. Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich die Sache bei leichtem Tagesrestlicht zu machen. Dann müsstet ihr allerdings schon so zwischen 17.30 und 18 Uhr auf dem Berg sein. Ich denke das ist zu früh für euch.

Am liebsten noch diese Woche. Ist aber auch egal, wenn es ganz finster ist. 

Sagt Bescheid, dann stehe ich mit meinem Equipment parat.

Ach ja...passt zwar eigentlich nicht zu euren Touren...aber ein bisschen Zeit zum rumprobieren müsstet ihr dann auch mitbringen.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (11. November 2008)

Also diese Woche kannst du Bilder von mir machen ohne Bike und im Hintergrung das Brandenburger Tor oder ähnliches machen.
Nächste Woche könnte ich aber mit dir einen Termin ausmachen, ich weiß aber nicht, wehr noch um diese Uhrzeit kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (12. November 2008)

...wer kommt Donnerstag mit? Treffpunkt 18:30 bei T-Mobile

Gruss,

Uwe


----------



## sportreisenwest (12. November 2008)

OK, bin dabei


----------



## scotty007 (12. November 2008)

yepp - weil gestern der Abschluss gefehlt hat!
gruss
Martin


----------



## MieMaMeise (12. November 2008)

Ich bin echt beruhigt, dass du doch noch nach hause gefunden hast Martin! Nachdem Uwe dir nochmal den Weg zeigen wollte, nachdem du schon weg warst, hatte ich da echt ein paar Zweifel  Ich versuchs morgen auch wieder. Müssen ja den Punkteverlust von Marco und Manfred irgendwie ausgleichen...


----------



## gerdu (12. November 2008)

...wer bringt diesmal was warmes mit?


----------



## MieMaMeise (12. November 2008)

Immer der so komisch fragt...  btw. wir hatten gestern noch nen schönen Abschluss! 
Nee jetzt mal Ernsti rein, morgen reicht auch nen Döner denk ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolt (13. November 2008)

Komme auch.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (16. November 2008)

Was ist für nächste Woche geplant?


----------



## bolt (16. November 2008)

Hallo Manfred, wie war's in Berlin?

Ich würde sagen, wir fahren Montag Abend statt Dienstag - bei dem Wetterbericht. Hätte mal wieder Lust auf Wahnbachtalsperre.


----------



## bolt (17. November 2008)

Also, fährt heute noch jmd?


----------



## Manfred (17. November 2008)

ja ich will, aber wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## bolt (17. November 2008)

Wenn keiner mehr dazu stößt, könnten wir doch endlich mal ne Runde RR fahren. Könnte dich dann abholen.

Wenn sich noch jmd. meldet, dann eben MTB ab Waldau. Uhrzeit: 18:00 Uhr oder gerne auch früher (und dafür länger).


----------



## sportreisenwest (17. November 2008)

Hallo Marco, Hallo Manfred,
wäre gerne mit dem MTB dabei. Ich kann um 18:20 an der Waldau sein.

Wenn Ihr Rennrad fahren wollte drehe ich ne Runde alleine. 
Gruss   Bernd


----------



## bolt (17. November 2008)

OK, also 18:20 Uhr an der Waldau.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (17. November 2008)

Rennrad im Dunkeln nicht.
Bin um 18:20Uhr bei der Wildsau.
Wo ist Daniel und Uwe?


----------



## sportreisenwest (17. November 2008)

Uwe ist meines Wissens auf Malle

Bis nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (17. November 2008)

Hoffentlich hat er gutes Wetter
...das gibt Punkte


----------



## luckylocke (17. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich komme auch zur Wildsau. Bis nachher
Gernot


----------



## MieMaMeise (17. November 2008)

Bin heute raus. Meine Klamotten müssen sich von gestern erstmal erholen.


----------



## Manfred (18. November 2008)

Nette Runde gestern, mein Proflex hat sich gefreut nach Jahren wieder im 7gebierge unterwegs zu sein. 
Tempo war wieder voll ok (Mittel bis langsam), war froh, dass ich nach 5 Stunden noch Kraft hatte, nach Hause zu finden.


----------



## sportreisenwest (18. November 2008)

Korrekt. Das war eine sehr nette Runde mit gigantischem Ausblick. 
Bei mir waren es am Ende 52 Km, 1100 HM und 3:02 Netto Fahrzeit, 17er Schnitt. Also Mittel


----------



## luckylocke (18. November 2008)

Schöne Zahlen, die lindern die Schmerzen ein bischen;-)..... Bis zum nächsten Nightride...

@bernd: Hat leider nicht hingehauen mit der No. 5, schade....


----------



## MieMaMeise (18. November 2008)

So wie es aussieht muss ich mich die Woche fast komplett raus halten. -.- Wie sieht es bei euch am Samstag/ Sonntag aus? Würde mir da schon gerne einen ganzen Tag gönnen wenn das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## luckylocke (18. November 2008)

Gute Idee! Ich würde gerne mitfahren, wenn das Wetter mitmacht.... Hast du schon Ziele im Auge? Seid ihr schon mal an der Wied gefahren?


----------



## MieMaMeise (18. November 2008)

Ich geh mal davon aus dass Manfred für Samstag schon was geplant hat. Da könnte man sich dann sicher anschließen. Sollte sich für Samstag nichts finden, werde ich Sonntags wieder bei der Tomburg am Start sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (19. November 2008)

Daniel, wie kommst du drauf das ich Samstag Rad fahr?
Aber zufälligerweise habe ich da was geplant. 
Da zwei meiner wenigen Räder in Ahrweiler in der Werkstatt stehen, werde ich Samstag früh nach Ahrweiler fahren und werde dann mit einen meiner beiden Räder von dort starten.


----------



## sportreisenwest (19. November 2008)

*Frage an Alle:* Ein Freund möchte sich ein gebrauchtes Hardtail, 20 Zoll, kaufen. Es soll ein Kopmromiss aus einem guten/günstigen Preis und einem einigermaßen vernünftigen Bike mit Scheibenbremsen sein.  
Falls jemand ein Bike zuviel oder eine Idee hat, bitte als PN zu mir. Danke


----------



## MieMaMeise (19. November 2008)

Im Zweifel immer Uwe fragen


----------



## bolt (20. November 2008)

Manfred und Daniel,

kann am Samstag jetzt wohl doch und hätte auch Lust mitzukommen. Ab Ahrweiler wäre auch spitze, die höheren Gefilde müssten dann auch matschfei sein. Vielleicht liegt ja auch schon der erste Schnee. Gibt's schon genaueres?


----------



## MieMaMeise (20. November 2008)

Bei mir nicht. Wäre aber am Samstag mit am Start.


----------



## gerdu (21. November 2008)

...so, melde mich zurück - ist ja ein Wetter hier - unglaublich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (21. November 2008)

Haste ja nen 3sten Vorsprung herausgefahren!


----------



## bolt (21. November 2008)

So what? Gibt's schon Fakten für morgen?


----------



## MieMaMeise (22. November 2008)

Aufgrund der angekündigten Wetterlage stell ick mir mal keen Wecker.
Durchgehend leichter Schnee - Schauer bei molligen 0 / 1°C gefühlt wie -6 / -5°C. Euch viel Spaß wenn ihr fahren solltet.


----------



## bolt (22. November 2008)

Och Daniel, es ist eher zu warm. Wenn der Boden (hoffentlich) gefroren ist, machts umso mehr Spaß. In der höhern Eifel scheint auch etwas Schnee zu liegen. Wir starten erst um ca. 10:30 Uhr, evtl. Anreise mit dem Auto.


----------



## MieMaMeise (22. November 2008)

Sry bin z.Z. etwas unentschlossen. Zusätzlich macht sich bei mir so langsam Panik breit, bezüglich nächstes Jahr. 
Euch viel Spaß im Schnee.


----------



## Manfred (22. November 2008)

Wie sieht es nächste Woche aus?
Dienstag um 18:30 Uhr?
und wo?


----------



## MieMaMeise (22. November 2008)

Ich bin für KoFo.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. November 2008)

hey ho leute ! Hier melde ich mich auch nochmal aus dem hohen norden  Bisher is alles prima, kann mich net beklagen, und das knie tut fast auch nicht mehr weh ^^
Ihr guckt ja sicherlich immer fleißig in meinen blog  Aber ich denke mal ich geh sicher und stell mal direkt den link zum neuen Album hier rein  Echt nen paar schöne Bilder bei gewesen... Viel zum fahren komm ich leider net, eher nur am WE ! 
Also dann bis bald, gruß Andi

Album:

http://schweden.over-blog.de/album-1250538.html

PS: ach und kann mir jemand spikesreifen empfehlen ?  Weil es gibt doch viele glatte stellen wo halt fützen gefroren sind... hab mich auch zeimal hingelegt, nix wildes aber immerhin... mit normalen profil  hat man ja auf eis nulllll halt, ich hatte vllt 5km/h drauf und wollte testen wie das mitm bremsen so ist, und schwupps lag ich da...


----------



## gerdu (23. November 2008)

...ich wär Di bei halbwegs anständigem Wetter dabei.

@Andi: schöne Bilder - viele Grüsse!

@Bernd: hab grad nix über, bin ja eh' inzwischen bald einstellig...


----------



## bolt (23. November 2008)

Dienstag

@Andi: Halt uns auf dem Laufenden, weiter so. Wie lange ist es denn zur Zeit hell am Tag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (24. November 2008)

gerdu schrieb:


> bin ja eh' inzwischen bald einstellig...


Die Zahl wirst du aber nicht lange so weit unten halten können... NEWS! 
Bis nachher. Und zieht euch warm an!


----------



## Manfred (25. November 2008)

Mir ist das Wetter zu ungemütlich. Werde heute nicht mitkommen. Werde vielleicht direkt nach der Arbeit ne kleine Runde fahren.


----------



## gerdu (25. November 2008)

@Daniel: wieso, ist doch optimal für mich - war ich mal wieder meiner Zeit voraus -brauch also nix Neues!!!!

Bleibts beim KoFo oder doch lieber 7GB, eventuell mit den Borisjungs?


----------



## MieMaMeise (25. November 2008)

Mir im Prinzip egal, hätte gegen einen Zusammenschluss nichts einzuwenden. Muss eh erstmal checken ob meine Klamotten bei dieser kälte überhaupt ausreichen. Was sagt Marco?


----------



## gerdu (25. November 2008)

...bisher nichts von Marco gehört - ich meld mich dann mal einfach beim Boris an, passt mir zeitlich eh' besser heut rechtsrheinisch zu fahren...soll ich Bergschnaps mitbringen falls die Klamotten nicht warm genug sind?


----------



## MieMaMeise (25. November 2008)

Sicher ist sicher


----------



## bolt (25. November 2008)

Ich überlege noch. Ist nicht kalt genug, also zu schmutzig. Ich glaube, ich fahre einfach mit meinem uralt-Trekking-Rad eine Asphaltrunde. Viel Spaß euch.


----------



## sportreisenwest (25. November 2008)

Im Wald is es megamatschig. Bin gestern Abend, 21:00 - 23:00, ne Runde im Kottenforst gefahren. Am Ende ist mir der ganze Schlamm am Bike gefroren    und die Schaltung ging nicht mehr richtig. Haut rein, ich setze dann heute auch aus.


----------



## Manfred (26. November 2008)

Bin gestern zuerst gemütlich am Rhein geradelt und dann in den Kofo. Obwohl ich nur auf den Hauptwegen geblieben bin, war es immer noch eine Sauerrei. Um 18:30 war dann auch keiner am Treffpunkt, da bin ich dann auch direkt nach Hause gefahren. 
Nächste Woche Freitag fängt der Weihnachtsmarkt in Rech an.
Lust auf einen Nightride an der Ahr?
Uwe wie sieht es am 6.12 mit einer von dir geführten Tour an der Ruhr aus,
wer kommt alles mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (26. November 2008)

...wir haben uns gestern an die "Langsamtruppe" Ramersdorf gehängt weil ja nur noch Daniel und ich aus unser KoFo Truppe übrig waren - war aber super, vor allem superrutschig....

Der 6.12 als Tourentermin an der Ruhr steht: Ihr kommt einfach morgens mit Auto oder Bahn zu mir und wir fahren eine Ruhrtalindustriekulturtrailuswrunde - hab mir was mit 1000-1200 HM / 60-70 km, mindestens 4 Stunden Fahrzeit und abschliessendem Chillen (wenns warm wird können wir auch grillen) ausgedacht.


----------



## Handlampe (28. November 2008)

Tztztz, da findet die TT-Weihnachtsfeier schon im Kottenforst statt und kein einziger Kottenförster ist dabei.....sehr traurig

@gerdu: Ich würde mich am 6.12 gerna anschließen, oder ist das eine Team interne Tour?


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. November 2008)

Hatte mich schon soooo gefreut, bin aber leider wieder krank geworden -.-


----------



## Manfred (28. November 2008)

....und ich muß meine Kinder ins Bett begleiten und warten das meine Frau nach Hause kommt.


----------



## bolt (28. November 2008)

Bin auch krank, Mist!


----------



## scotty007 (29. November 2008)

Donnerstag nacht im 7GB...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (29. November 2008)

Hatte er die Speiche von Dienstag dann am Donnerstag direkt live im Wald gewechselt?
Ach ich seh schon, er hatte wieder richtig operiert


----------



## gerdu (29. November 2008)

...so, Ihr habt es nicht anders gewollt - zur Strafe müsst Ihr Euch jetzt ein Foto vom Trainingslager vorletze Woche anschauen!


----------



## sportreisenwest (29. November 2008)

Gute Fototapete  

Mit Strohhalm im Bier, tssss. 
Scheinbar habt Ihr Cocktails bestellt und Bier bekommen.


----------



## gerdu (29. November 2008)

...wir hatten eigentlich 2 Meter lange Strohhalme bestellt damit wir die Arme nicht so weit ausstrecken müssen!


----------



## Manfred (29. November 2008)

Wie sieht es nächste Woche aus?
Was machen unsere Kranken?


----------



## Manfred (30. November 2008)

Habe für Freitag eine Tour zum Lucia-Markt nach Rech eingestellt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7557


----------



## MieMaMeise (30. November 2008)

Dienstag bin ich wieder dabei. Manfred du denkst an Samstag an die Ruhrtalindustriekulturtrailuswrunde? Werde mich erstmal nicht für Freitag mit eintragen, da für Sonntag schon eine ähnliche Tour geplant ist. Und 6h durch die Kälte hört sich erstmal krass an. Ich überlegs mir noch


----------



## gerdu (30. November 2008)

...hört sich auf jeden Fall verwegen an: Freitag Abend eine 6 Stunden Tour an der Ahr und dann Samstag Morgen eine 5 Stunden Ruhrtaltour - aber Dir traue ich auch das zu!

Ich würd für Samstag vorschlagen wir starten so gegen 11 Uhr bei mir, Adresse gibt's per Mail. Falls Ihr mit dem Auto kommt braucht Ihr von Bonn so ca. 1 Stunde, oder einfach mit dem Zug bis Duisburg Hauptbahnhof, ist ca. 20 min von dort bis zu mir - wer kommt jetzt eigentlich alles mit? 

Was haltet Ihr davon unseren Nightride von Di auf Mo zu verschieben - laut Wetterbericht soll's da deutlich besser sein?


----------



## MieMaMeise (30. November 2008)

Ich bin dabei, zur Not auch allein 
Ein Zug nach Duisburg Hbf startet um 09:01 Uhr hier in Bonn Hbf Gleis 1. Fahrzeit, knapp über eine Stunde.


----------



## melb (30. November 2008)

Bin langsam auch wieder auf dem Damm. Samstag sollt eigentlich klappen. 

Nightride in der Woche: muss ich mal kurzfristig schauen. Wetteraussichten sind ja nicht sehr berauschend.

Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (30. November 2008)

Handlampe hatte ja auch angefragt. Ich hätte nichts dagegen wenn er sich uns anschließt. So könnten wir auch das NRW-Ticket voller bekommen! Was sagt ihr?


----------



## bolt (30. November 2008)

Logo, gerne.


----------



## Manfred (30. November 2008)

Was hat Freitag mit Samstag zu tuen?
Samstag bin ich auch dabei, auch wenn meine bessere liebe Hälfte, es nicht so toll findet. Am Samstag ist die Besichtigung der neuen Schule von Marie. Die Schule kenne ich aber, habe Sie auch vier Jahre besuchen müssen.
Von mir aus können wir morgen fahren, aber im Wald werden wir unter gehen. Können auch gemütlich am Rhein was rollen.


----------



## gerdu (30. November 2008)

...Manfred.....gemütlich....hääää?!)?!!?

Wir können ja mal wieder zur Wahnbachtalsperre fahren - mal schaun ob's da wieder Wasser gibt!


----------



## Handlampe (30. November 2008)

Manfred schrieb:


> Habe für Freitag eine Tour zum Lucia-Markt nach Rech eingestellt.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7557





....Nachmacher....


----------



## gerdu (1. Dezember 2008)

...also halten wir jetzt mal für heute einfach 18:30 bei T-Mobile fest - Tour wird dann vor Ort abgesprochen, ebenso die Modalitäten für Samstag, späterer Döner nicht ausgeschlossen!


----------



## MieMaMeise (1. Dezember 2008)

Muss heute erstmal zum Zahnarzt. Hatte ich fast vergessen. Sollte eigentlich schnell gehn. Ich meld mich dann nachher noch mal telefonisch.


----------



## Manfred (1. Dezember 2008)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...also halten wir jetzt mal für heute einfach 18:30 bei T-Mobile fest - Tour wird dann vor Ort abgesprochen, ebenso die Modalitäten für Samstag, späterer Döner nicht ausgeschlossen!



ich komme


----------



## bolt (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich komme nicht. Keine Zeit und noch nicht gesund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Dezember 2008)

Manfred schrieb:


> ich komme


 

Ich dachte ihr seid "Windeck Jäger"
bzw. Cup Team Jäger.


*Zur Zeit müßt ihr 300 Punkte gutmachen.*

*Unsere Turteltäubchen haben euch bald.*


----------



## MieMaMeise (3. Dezember 2008)

Mist, vorhin wollte ich noch schreiben, dass ich dich morgen easy überhole, Marco!  Du konntest direkt Gedanken lesen... muss das Überholen also noch bis nach dem Wochenende warten


----------



## bolt (4. Dezember 2008)

Tja, Pech gehabt, Daniel. Was ist denn los mit dir? Keine Zeit mehr? Keine Lust??


----------



## Handlampe (4. Dezember 2008)

@Manfred: Hab mich für morgen leider austragen müssen. Hab heute in der winterlichen Eifel in einer Abfahrt irgendwie ein nettes Eisfeld übersehen. 
Resultat ist eine nette Prellung an der Wade.

Ich hoffe mal,, daß ich wenigstens zur Rurtaltour von Uwe wieder fit bin.


----------



## Handlampe (4. Dezember 2008)

Fahren denn alle, die am Samstag bei Uwe dabei sind mit der Bahn?

Wenn ja, dann würde ich mich um 9.01 Uhr in Bonn mit dazu gesellen. Mit dem NRW-Ticket dürfte das ja kein Problem sein. 

Ich bin halt noch nicht ganz so sicher, ob ich nach meinem heutigen Sturz fit bin.

Die Bahn um 9.01Uhr dürfte ein Express sein, der hält ja dann leider nicht in Roisdorf....


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. Dezember 2008)

Ja Uwe sieh mal zu dass du fit wirst! Meines Wissens fahren alle mit der Bahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (4. Dezember 2008)

Wir fahren alle mit der Bahn. Ich werde schon in Godesberg einsteigen. Ich hole das NRW-Ticket plus Fahradticket für alle. Einer muß mich aber so um viertel vor neun mal anrufen, damit ich weiß wieviel Ticktes ich holen muß.


----------



## Handlampe (5. Dezember 2008)

Manfred schrieb:


> Wir fahren alle mit der Bahn. Ich werde schon in Godesberg einsteigen. Ich hole das NRW-Ticket plus Fahradticket für alle. Einer muß mich aber so um viertel vor neun mal anrufen, damit ich weiß wieviel Ticktes ich holen muß.



Hi Manfred

Ich komme dann auch nach Godesberg.


----------



## MieMaMeise (5. Dezember 2008)

Marco und ich steigen dann wohl in Bonn ein. Erstatte kurz vorher Bericht! hihi ick freu mich schon


----------



## bolt (5. Dezember 2008)

Richtig, komme zum Hbf.


----------



## MieMaMeise (6. Dezember 2008)

Für alle Auswärtigen und Monteure hier ein paar Impressionen vom heutigen Tag (Ruhrtaltour):



komische Beschilderung, bloß gut, dass sich der Uwe so gut auskannte! 



Herrliche Aussicht, leider heute nur begrenzt  



Auch die kulturellen Highlights durften wieder nicht fehlen.



Verhungern und dursten mussten wir auch nicht.
Auch wenn das Geläuf heute äußerst matschig daher kam, bin ich von unserem kleinen Ausflug begeistert und geplättet. Vielen DANK an Uwe für das tolle Guiding und den extrem gelungenen Ausklang.


----------



## bolt (7. Dezember 2008)

Super Aktion gestern. Müssen wir auf jeden Fall wiederholen, dann auch mit Manfred.

Dank an die tollen Gastgeber.

Spruch des Tages von Daniel angesichts der Schleifgeräusche am Rad: "Fahr ick mit Dynamo oder wat?"


----------



## Handlampe (7. Dezember 2008)

Von mir auch ein herzliches Dankeschön an die netten Mitschlammer für das gemeinsame Spielen im frisch angemachten Mörtel.

Und natürlich ein noch herzlicheres Dankeschön an die Supergastgeber Uwe und Susanne 

War wirklich ein sehr schöner Tag...ich hätte auch noch ein paar Stunden am Abend weiterklönen können.


Schöne Strecken gibt es da bei dir, Uwe. Wie Marco schon sagte: Müssen wir unbedingt nochmal wiederholen, aber dann im Hochsommer mit vorheriger Dürreperiode, sprich: Staubgarantie


----------



## gerdu (8. Dezember 2008)

...das nächste Mal steh ich 'ne Stunde früher auf um die Wege trockenzuföhnen - mir hat's auch viel Spaß gemacht - mal abgesehen von der extremfettwabbelbestückten Erbsensuppe.

Wie sieht's diese Woche aus? Morgen 'ne lockere Siebengebirgsrunde?


----------



## Manfred (8. Dezember 2008)

Gerne. 18:30 Uhr T-Mobile


----------



## melb (8. Dezember 2008)

Jau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (8. Dezember 2008)

Ja genau Katrin, lass den Marco mal zu Haus! Der ist schon genug Rad gefahren... 
Helge und ich versuchen auch pünktlich zu erscheinen


----------



## bolt (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich melde mich für heute leider ab.

1. Die Fenix ist kaputt.

2. Ich bin nicht fit.

Viel Spaß euch


----------



## MieMaMeise (9. Dezember 2008)

Was isn da kaputt gegangen? Die LED?


----------



## bolt (9. Dezember 2008)

Nee, funzt wieder. Die Kontakte gesäubert, schon geht sie wieder. Bei mir kündigt sich jedoch ein Infekt an, lässt sich nicht so leicht beheben.


----------



## gerdu (9. Dezember 2008)

...was sacht Ihr denn zu dem Wetter?


----------



## MieMaMeise (9. Dezember 2008)

Wetterbericht sagt nur Schnee. Ich werde fahren.


----------



## MieMaMeise (9. Dezember 2008)

Trotz einem schlecht gelaunten Mitarbeiter des öffentlich rechtlichen Fernsehens, verbreiten die SiebenBerge zur Zeit eine schöne Weihnachtsstimmung, seht selbst:



Bild 1



Bild 2



Bild 3
Wer weiß wo wir uns rumgetrieben haben?


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. Dezember 2008)

Tippe, Ihr seid heute auf dem Petersberg dem AS-Team vom WDR in die Arme gelaufen.


----------



## MieMaMeise (9. Dezember 2008)

Naja es war ein etwas korpulenterer Herr, der aus einem der zwei ZDF-Ü-Wagen heraus gestolpert kam. Da ging eine mega Sause ab auf dem Petersberg. Ich wusste garnicht, dass da oben sooo viele Autos parken können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (12. Dezember 2008)

Sollen wir mal nächste Woche mal das Nachtbiken an der Ahr mit Anreise Zug vornehmen?
Gerdu bist du nächste Woche noch hier oder hast du schon Urlaub?


----------



## gerdu (12. Dezember 2008)

...ich bin nächste Woche noch hier. 

Tour mit Zuganreise fände ich dann o.k. wenn wir komplett zurückfahren.....


----------



## MieMaMeise (12. Dezember 2008)

Oh ja, als Jahresabschluss 
Bin nämlich ab Samstag (20.12.), bis nächstes Jahr, weit weit weg. Jedoch sollten wir uns das überlegen, ob wir wirklich komplett bis nach Bonn zurück fahren wollen. Nennt mich Mutti, aber alles über 3h ist Nachts wirklich verdammt kalt.


----------



## melb (12. Dezember 2008)

Gute Idee, aber ich könnte leider allenfalls Donnerstag oder Freitag.

Marco (!)


----------



## gerdu (12. Dezember 2008)

...ich kann nächste Woche nur Dienstag..

Uwe


----------



## Manfred (12. Dezember 2008)

einigt euch.
Mein Vorschlag: Wir fahren von Dienstag bis in den Mittwoch rein.
dann könnt ihr beide.
Mittwoch wär mir am liebsten, bin aber flexibel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (13. Dezember 2008)

Hey Jungs,

hab grad bei mir im Blumenbeet ein Werkzeugtäschchen gefunden - hat das einer von Euch verloren oder ist's vom Himmel gefallen?

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## bolt (13. Dezember 2008)

Wenn es aussieht wie ein Rücklicht, dann ist es meins. ;-)


----------



## gerdu (13. Dezember 2008)

Rücklicht kann ich nicht erkennen - so 'ne Topeak Tasche mit Werkzeug und Schlauch...


----------



## Handlampe (14. Dezember 2008)

gerdu schrieb:


> Rücklicht kann ich nicht erkennen - so 'ne Topeak Tasche mit Werkzeug und Schlauch...



Wenn oben die Halterung kaputt ist, dann ist sie von mir.
Hab schon gedacht ich hätte sie auf der Tour verloren.


----------



## gerdu (14. Dezember 2008)

....so viele verschiedene Topeak Taschen wird's ja in unserem Blumenbeet auch nicht geben - komm einfach Dienstag mit, dann kriegst Du sie wieder.

Was machen wir überhaupt Dienstag? Mit dem Zug zur Ahr ist vielleicht ein bisschen viel, ich könnte mir auch 'ne Tour mit Ziel "Godesberger Weihnachtsmarkt" vorstellen - oder Saisonabschluss beim Addi?


----------



## Manfred (15. Dezember 2008)

Bin für Jodesberger Weihnachtsmarkt. Treffpunkt 18.30 Kottenforst


----------



## MieMaMeise (15. Dezember 2008)

jo passt.


----------



## Handlampe (15. Dezember 2008)

gerdu schrieb:


> - komm einfach Dienstag mit, dann kriegst Du sie wieder.



...hmmm, bei den Wetteraussichten werd ich wohl mit meinem Hintern zu Hause bleiben...


----------



## gerdu (15. Dezember 2008)

20 % Niederschlagsrisiko ca. 0 Grad - man würde sogar die Sonne sehen....wie kann's im Dezember noch besser sein?


----------



## sportreisenwest (16. Dezember 2008)

Nabend die Herren, Top Wetter und ich hab noch nicht mal Zeit zur Jahresausklangtour.  Mist! Ist grad etwas stressig da wir ja am Samstag umziehen. Euch eine schöne Weihnachtszeit ohne zuviele Kalorien und mit einer Menge Trainigskilometer an den freien Tagen. 

Ich klinke mich ab Mitte Januar wieder ein!! 

Gruss   Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (16. Dezember 2008)

sportreisenwest schrieb:


> Nabend die Herren, Top Wetter und ich hab noch nicht mal Zeit zur Jahresausklangtour.  Mist! Ist grad etwas stressig da wir ja am Samstag umziehen. Euch eine schöne Weihnachtszeit ohne zuviele Kalorien und mit einer Menge Trainigskilometer an den freien Tagen.
> 
> Ich klinke mich ab Mitte Januar wieder ein!!
> 
> Gruss Bernd


 
@Bernd
Dann wünsche ich Dir einen reibungslosen Umzug. Kannst Du den nicht mit einem Fahrrad + Kinderanhänger machen?. 

Hier noch ein Tipp zum Punktesammeln im neuen Jahr:
http://www.kettenblatt.de/24h/ausschreibung.html

Gruss Gernot


----------



## bolt (17. Dezember 2008)

Daniel, was macht die Hüfte?


----------



## Redfraggle (17. Dezember 2008)

.....bei Problemen des Bewegungsapparates wollte ich nochmal kurz auf eine 
engagierte Physiotherapeutin aufmerksam machen....


----------



## MieMaMeise (17. Dezember 2008)

Gestern Abend fühlte es sich tatsächlich sehr nach Hüfte an. Heute morgen musste ich dann feststellen, dass es wohl doch eher den Aller-wertesten getroffen hat. Habe kaum Schmerzen, Dick und Blau ist auch nichts. Bin mit dem Ergebnis des Sturzes also ganz zufrieden  Es war aber auch glatt gestern. 
Wenn es mich mal irgendwann schlimmer erwischen sollte, werde ich noch früh genug bei dir nerven kommen, Barbara


----------



## Redfraggle (17. Dezember 2008)

Wenn es mich mal irgendwann schlimmer erwischen sollte, werde ich noch früh genug bei dir nerven kommen, Barbara [/QUOTE]

...okey,dokey!!Wie gut, daß nichts Schlimmeres passiert ist, Gluteus maximus sei Dank!


----------



## Manfred (18. Dezember 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Gestern Abend fühlte es sich tatsächlich sehr nach Hüfte an. Heute morgen musste ich dann feststellen, dass es wohl doch eher den Aller-wertesten getroffen hat. Habe kaum Schmerzen, Dick und Blau ist auch nichts. Bin mit dem Ergebnis des Sturzes also ganz zufrieden  Es war aber auch glatt gestern.
> Wenn es mich mal irgendwann schlimmer erwischen sollte, werde ich noch früh genug bei dir nerven kommen, Barbara



Da bin ich ja froh, dass nichts schlimmers war. Ich war ja leider der Auslöser deines Sturzes


----------



## bolt (22. Dezember 2008)

Manfred, Helge und Co.: Morgen Nightride im Kofo, wie siehts bei euch aus? Noch mal ordentlich einsauen vor Weihnachten?


----------



## Manfred (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann leider nicht, meine Frau ist heut arbeiten und ich werde auf die penz aufpassen. 
Wie sieht es mit einer Tour nach Weihnachten aus?


----------



## bolt (23. Dezember 2008)

OK, also heute kein Training. Ich könnte nächsten Montag oder Dienstag (tagsüber).

Frohes Weihnachtsfest an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (23. Dezember 2008)

Hab heute frei und fahr gleich mal eine Runde, wäre sonst gerne mal wieder mitgefahren.
Wäre das nichts für den 30.12.?
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7608


Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Manfred (23. Dezember 2008)

ich habe nächste Woche auch endlich frei. Möchte Mo oder Di gern tagsüber eine Tour fahren. Ich rufe Sonntag mal bei dir an.

Dann auch mal von mir

Frohe Weihnachten an alle


----------



## der.anderehelge (23. Dezember 2008)

bolt schrieb:


> Manfred, Helge und Co.: Morgen Nightride im Kofo, wie siehts bei euch aus? Noch mal ordentlich einsauen vor Weihnachten?



Hallo, wollte eigendlich heute abend kommen, aber so steig ich einfach in ner halben Stunde aufs Rad und bin bei Tageslicht wieder zu Hause. Dann ist anschließend Kekse backen.

Hab eh das Problem, dass am Sonntag das Tretlager aufgegeben hat. Fahre also bis auf Weiteres mit dem Fully. Und damit bin ich langsam.

Gruß
Helge


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Dezember 2008)

Allen

*einen*

*Guten*

*Rutsch ins neue Jahr*.
	


*Viel Erfog auf den Touren und auch Wettkämpfen 2009*


----------



## Manfred (31. Dezember 2008)

Alle einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## gerdu (1. Januar 2009)

...haben wir gehabt....frohes Neues!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wie schaut's nächste Woche aus - Dienstag 'ne mittelschnelle Runde durch die 7 Berge? Wetter soll ja eine traumhafte Winterlandschaft versprechen - ausserdem habe ich extremen Dönerentzug!

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## 2dangerbiker (4. Januar 2009)

Wenn meine Erkältung es mit macht, auf jeden Fall.
18:30 T-Mobile


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. Januar 2009)

Melde mich dann auch mal zurück und hoffe, dass ihr die Feiertage überstanden und gut ins neue Jahr gerutscht seid. Kann leider noch nicht sagen ob ich Dienstag mitfahre. Bei mir steht diese Woche noch so einiges an und das wollte ich eigentlich erstmal vom Tisch haben bevor ich wieder fahre. Andererseits benötige ich auch die Kompetenzen unseres Fahrrad Doktors in Bezug auf meine Selbstbaulampenversuche. An Dönerentzug leide ich allerdings auch schon. Werde das spontan entscheiden


----------



## bolt (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo Jungs, frohes Neues,

bin nächste Zeit nicht dabei, da ich noch zwei Wochen Antibiotika nehmen darf. Euch allzeit gute Fahrt und friert nicht fest.


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. Januar 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Melde mich dann auch mal zurück und hoffe, dass ihr die Feiertage überstanden und gut ins neue Jahr gerutscht seid. Kann leider noch nicht sagen ob ich Dienstag mitfahre. Bei mir steht diese Woche noch so einiges an und das wollte ich eigentlich erstmal vom Tisch haben bevor ich wieder fahre. Andererseits benötige ich auch die Kompetenzen unseres Fahrrad Doktors in Bezug auf meine Selbstbaulampenversuche. An Dönerentzug leide ich allerdings auch schon. Werde das spontan entscheiden



Bin zwar nicht der Fahrraddoktor - an was bist Du denn am basteln? T6?

@gerdu - was macht Deine T6, hast Du die originale KSQ drinnen gelassen oder hast Du auf 2x3 paralell umgelötet? Wäre mal interessant, eine umgebaute in Betrieb zu sehen.

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. Januar 2009)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht der Fahrraddoktor - an was bist Du denn am basteln? T6?


Die T6 ist noch unterwegs. Der Akku wartet allerdings bereits auf Kabel. Mich würde schon mal der Unterschied zwischen 7,4V und 14V interessieren.
Hab noch zusätzlich ne Seoul P7 mit 52mm Reflektor im Blick die allerdings auf keine Basis besteht und daher komplett selbst gebaut werden müsste.


----------



## gerdu (4. Januar 2009)

..... KSQ drinnen gelassen oder hast Du auf 2x3 paralell umgelötet? Wäre mal interessant, eine umgebaute in Betrieb zu sehen...............................................

Bahnhof!!! - ich glaub Ihr überschätzt mich - weiss überhaupt nicht wovon Du redest. Meinst Du statt jeweils 2/4/6 Leds zu betreiben auf 3/6 zu ändern?

Hab lediglich dumm einen Camcorder Akku, 7,4 Volt von Reichelt mit original Lupinekabeln drangebastelt - dazu die Halterung von Hope drangetackert, ist genug Material an der Lampe für 'ne M5 Bohrung - und das wars. Die Lampe hält übrigens locker 4 Stunden bei voller Leistung durch - sollte eigentlich reichen.

Hab übrigens die Lampe mal an 'nem Labornetzteil betrieben - der Sprung von 7 auf 14 Volt bringt nicht so wahnsinnig viel - ist schon ein bissle heller aber lohnt sich meines Erachtens nach nicht, muss aber jeder selbst entscheiden.

@Daniel: wenn Du 'ne T6 hast brauchst Du nix anderes mehr - ich bring die Lampe Dienstag mal mit...

bis denn,

Uwe


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. Januar 2009)

Der Frosch meint einen erweiterten Umbau mit zwei neuen Konstantstromquellen wie z.B. hier geschehen. Damit könnte man die Leistung von 3 LEDs auf 1A schrauben. Mit normaler KSQ laufen die wohl jeweils "nur" mit 750mA. Für so einen Umbau müsste man dann allerdings auch mit min. 12v unterwegs sein:


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Januar 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Der Frosch meint einen erweiterten Umbau mit zwei neuen Konstantstromquellen wie z.B. hier geschehen. Damit könnte man die Leistung von 3 LEDs auf 1A schrauben. Mit normaler KSQ laufen die wohl jeweils "nur" mit 750mA. Für so einen Umbau müsste man dann allerdings auch mit min. 12v unterwegs sein:



Genau Das werde ich mal machen, wenn meine KSQ hinüber ist.

Apropos 7 und 14 Volt.

Auch wenn der Unterschied nicht so groß erscheint, was wir demnächst mal testen sollten, eine Verdopplung der Lichtstärke wird mit dem Auge nur sehr schwer wahrgenommen. Das ist bei den Nightpics und Messungen im Technikthread rausgekommen. Da wurde die Lichtstärke verdoppelt, aber man nimmt das mit dem Auge nicht so "wahr". Ist ja letztlich auch egal, ich könnte mir vorstellen, das die T6 mit 7 Volt noch immer locker mit den Lupines mithält.


----------



## Manfred (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo Uwe,
bei den Temperaturen werde ich heute passen. 
Hoffentlich klappt es nächste Woche dann.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (6. Januar 2009)

sry Uwe bin auch raus. Die Langsamfahrer treffen sich in Ramersdorf. Wenn du fahren solltest VIEL SPAß!


----------



## gerdu (7. Januar 2009)

Morgen nochmal jemand im 7GB dabei? - es soll lediglich einstellige Minustemperaturen geben!


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. Januar 2009)

gerdu schrieb:


> Morgen nochmal jemand im 7GB dabei? - es soll lediglich einstellige Minustemperaturen geben!



Ne, daß ist mir zu warm. Da wird man ja schwitzen!


----------



## MieMaMeise (11. Januar 2009)

Freunde der diensttägigen sportlichen Aktivität. Wie siehts denn am Dienstag mit einer WIEDEREINGLIEDERUNGS-RUNDE aus? Bin jetzt bestimmt 3 Wochen nicht gefahren und da währe eine zu 3ste Runde nicht so angebracht. Ich geh mal davon aus dass Uwe und Manfred dabei sind. Marco was macht die Gesundheit?


----------



## bolt (11. Januar 2009)

Nicht dabei, noch eine Woche Antibiotika wegen Borreliose. 

Viel Spaß


----------



## MieMaMeise (11. Januar 2009)

Och Marco wo hast du dir denn den Ärger aufgegabelt?! Dann sieh mal zu, dass du spätestens zu deinem FILM, wieder auf den Beinen bist. Gute Besserung!


----------



## Manfred (12. Januar 2009)

Wenn es kein Eisregen gibt, werde ich mitkommen,wo fahren wir denn?


----------



## gerdu (12. Januar 2009)

...ich wär für 7GB, da gibts Döner !


----------



## grüner Frosch (12. Januar 2009)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...ich wär für 7GB, da gibts Döner !



Wenn ich mir einen Döner am Rucksack schnalle, fährst Du dann die ganze zeit hinter mir her?

Am Samstag hätte sich ne Dönerbude an der Löwenburg rentiert War ja wie Kirmes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (12. Januar 2009)

Wäre auch gerne mal wieder mitgefahren, aber ohne MTB macht das nicht so den Sinn. Die Werkstatt hat die hintere Bremse an Shimano geschickt, mal schauen, wann die wieder auftaucht.


----------



## Giom (12. Januar 2009)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir einen Döner am Rucksack schnalle, fährst Du dann die ganze zeit hinter mir her?


 
alter Fuchs, wozu Du bereit bist um vorne zu fahren


----------



## Manfred (12. Januar 2009)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...ich wär für 7GB, da gibts Döner !



Döner gibt es auch im Kofo (Godesberg)

Wir können von mir aus ins 7gebierge.
Treffpunkt 18:30 T-Mobile


----------



## Handlampe (12. Januar 2009)

Wie ises denn vielleicht heute Abend mit ner Runde. Noch sieht das Wetter ja gut aus. Hab immer noch nicht den geplanten NR bei Schnee+Vollmond gemacht.


----------



## MieMaMeise (12. Januar 2009)

Bei mir gehts leider heut nicht. Frag mal bei Uwe nach, er hatte stärkere, sportliche Aktivitäten für diese Woche angekündigt.

btw. Ich wollte am Sonntag wieder zur Tomburg fahren. Wenn du auch da sein solltest, könnten wir den Kalender Deal zum Abschluss bringen


----------



## grüner Frosch (12. Januar 2009)

Giom schrieb:


> alter Fuchs, wozu Du bereit bist um vorne zu fahren



Du sollst doch nicht immer alles verraten

Wie sieht es bei Dir aus? Reichen ein paar Froschschenkel



Handlampe schrieb:


> Wie ises denn vielleicht heute Abend mit ner Runde. Noch sieht das Wetter ja gut aus. Hab immer noch nicht den geplanten NR bei Schnee+Vollmond gemacht.



Fahr doch morgen mit uns, da haste wenigstens Glatteis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (12. Januar 2009)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei Dir aus? Reichen ein paar Froschschenkel


 
hab ich eh zu hause


----------



## ultra2 (12. Januar 2009)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei Dir aus? Reichen ein paar Froschschenkel





Giom schrieb:


> hab ich eh zu hause



Das sind die Komplimente auf die Frauen stehen.
Ihr Franzosen habt es halt drauf.


----------



## Giom (12. Januar 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das sind die Komplimente auf die Frauen stehen.
> Ihr Franzosen habt es halt drauf.


 
ob Du es glaubst oder nicht, ich habe Froschschenkel im Tiefkühlfach.
Gruß
Guillaume
PS: es braucht nun bitte keiner Angst zu kriegen, der Kröte geht's gut


----------



## ultra2 (12. Januar 2009)

Giom schrieb:


> ob Du es glaubst oder nicht, ich habe Froschschenkel im Tiefkühlfach.
> Gruß
> Guillaume
> PS: es braucht nun bitte keiner Angst zu kriegen, der Kröte geht's gut



Dein PS hat etwas überaus Beruhigendes.


----------



## gerdu (12. Januar 2009)

@Uwe: bin heute anderweitig sportlich unterwegs - wollte mal wieder squashen - bei mir auf der (Bonner) Terasse liegt übrigens noch so 'ne Werkzeugtasche?

@Boris: Hätte ich dann ziemlich schnell aufgeknabbert.....

@Gernot: Ich sach doch: Der Trend geht zum Zweitrad - ausserdem hätten die Dir ja wohl mal 'ne Ersatzbremse geben können, bei Shimano dauert so was mindestens 4 Wochen....

@Manfred: der Döner in Godesberg war zwar auch o.k. - aber die Gesamtbetreuung ist in Römlinghoven besser: Bedienung, bewachter Fahrradparkplatz, Heizung zum Trocknen der Klamotten, hinterher Raki .....


----------



## RennKröte (13. Januar 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Dein PS hat etwas überaus Beruhigendes.



Ich lebe in der Tat noch, zwar eher schlecht als recht, aber heute war Prüfung Nr.2 von insgesamt 5....und dann, dann kann ich endlich wieder auf´s Rad und was dafür tun das die Froschschenkel wieder auftauen....

Aber Froschschenkel sind ja nun weniger ein Kompliment oder?! Also ich mein die sind doch voll krumm.....wieso hat der Franzose denn da das Komplimente verteilen drauf....

Würd Euch ja auch gern nen Beitrag zum Thema MTB geben, aber kann ich nicht, derzeit ist ja mal so gar nix los mit dem Krötentier und in nem LMB kann ich mich auch nicht eintragen....

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....eine Runde Mitleid bitte...............und dann ist genug gejammert, am 22.01. hab ich mein Privatleben zurück 

Grüßlies  an alle die mich noch wage in Erinnerung haben

Krötchen


----------



## Manfred (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo Uwe, 

bei diesen Schmudelwetter steige ich aus. Das ist nur noch eine riesige Sauerrei. Werde lieber mein Treppenhaus weiter renovieren und später auf die Rolle gehen.

Gruß

Manfred


----------



## gerdu (13. Januar 2009)

Schmuddelwetter?!? - Hier scheint die Sonne....


----------



## MieMaMeise (13. Januar 2009)

Mach dir keine sorgen Uwe, ich habe heute morgen den Hartenmann gefrühstückt und werde heut zum radeln antreten! Mir wurde leider heute Nacht meine Fenix geklaut -.- somit muss ich erstmal sehen was ich mit Licht mache. Das Päckchen aus Überseeeee ist nämlich auch noch nicht da.


----------



## Manfred (13. Januar 2009)

jetzt noch, aber später....
Nee, der Schneematch muß es jetzt nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (13. Januar 2009)

@Daniel: die T6 und meine P7 liegen in Mülheim, ich kann Dir aber die Fenix mitbringen, pack ein paar Akkus ein - bin mir nicht sicher ob alles geladen ist....

@Manfred: der Schneematsch wird gleich zu wunderschönem Trockeneis mutieren...


----------



## MieMaMeise (13. Januar 2009)

Hast du die P7 neu?


----------



## gerdu (13. Januar 2009)

...jau, hab ich mir mal so als kleines Lämplein für Zwischendurch gegönnt.....


----------



## MieMaMeise (13. Januar 2009)

Ach schön dann haben wir ja gleich Gesprächsstoff.


----------



## MieMaMeise (14. Januar 2009)

Wie schauts morgen mit KoFo aus? Sollte sich keiner finden werden meine Mirage und ich alleine rocken gehen  Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen, wie am Dienstag schon angesprochen, den Treffpunkt ausnahmsweise auf 19Uhr zu legen.


----------



## gerdu (15. Januar 2009)

...KoFo wird mir heut' mit An- und Abfahrt zu hektisch, tendenziell würd ich wahrscheinlich lieber ein bisschen laufen gehen, muss mal sehen was die anderen so vorhaben!


----------



## MieMaMeise (19. Januar 2009)

Morgen 18:30Uhr T-Mobile?


----------



## gerdu (19. Januar 2009)

...jau, bin dabei - wenn ich richtig gezählt habe kommen mindestens noch 3 Timos dazu - Tisch beim Dönermann ist vorbestellt!

Soll ich Dir die T6 mitbringen, musst sie dann aber auch während der Tour tragen?


----------



## MieMaMeise (20. Januar 2009)

Hätte heute nur die Mirage. Meine T6 ist noch nicht angekommen  Wäre über eine Lampe sehr dankbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
viel Spass beim Biken. Wäre gerne dabei, leider hat mich nun doch noch der Virus erwischt. Meine Bremse ich wohl auch noch auf dem Schiff nach Japan...
Gernot


----------



## gerdu (20. Januar 2009)

...wenigstens zum Dönern hättest Du kommen können!


----------



## gerdu (22. Januar 2009)

wenn's nicht regnet fahren wir heut' nochmal 18:30 ab T-Mobile..

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## MieMaMeise (25. Januar 2009)

Dienstag 18:30 Uhr T-Mobile
Wer von den Treppenhausrenovierern, Kranken, Bremsenwartern und Auswanderern ist mit dabei? Das Wetter soll die Woche echt gut werden!

Uwe ich bräuchte wieder eine Lampe.


----------



## Manfred (26. Januar 2009)

Treppenhaus ist fast fertig. Ich werde wieder mitkommen. 18:30 T-Mobile?


----------



## gerdu (26. Januar 2009)

Hi Mädels,

bei mir klappt Dienstag wahrscheinlich nicht - hab um 17 Uhr einen Termin mit dem Installateur meines Vertrauens, damit ich demnächst mal wieder warmduschen kann. 

Alternativ würde ich heute noch mal 'ne Runde fahren, Wetter soll ja noch mal sonnig werden - jemand dabei?

Grüsse,

Uwe

@Daniel: die T6 musste diese Woche in Mülheim bleiben, kannst aber die Fenix oder die P7 haben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (26. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht könnte es bei mir klappen, aber 18:30 T-Mobile schaffe ich nicht.
Gegen Fünf kommt der Pinselquäler und streicht die letzen zwei Wände noch. Dann melde ich mich bei dir, per Handy.


----------



## gerdu (26. Januar 2009)

...wir können auch 19 Uhr fahren - ich schau mal wer hier von den Kollegen auch noch Lust hat mitzukommen...


----------



## Manfred (26. Januar 2009)

habe gerade mit meiner Frau gesprochen, die ist heut abend weg und ich muß auf die Penz aufpassen.
Daniel Morgen 7geb oder Kofo?
Marco kann ruhig mitkommen


----------



## MieMaMeise (26. Januar 2009)

7GB wäre mir lieber, da ich erst noch ne Lampe von Uwe holen müsste. Könnten uns ja dann auch den anderen ab Ramersdorf anschließen.


----------



## bolt (26. Januar 2009)

Bin nicht dabei, falle noch mindestens weitere zwei Wochen aus. Nehme noch viel Antibiotika und muss mich schonen. Irgendwann dann hoffentlich mal wieder.


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. Januar 2009)

Für alle zur Erinnerung. Am Freitag ist wieder Stammtisch! Helge und Ich werden da sein, vielleicht findet sich ja noch der ein oder andere.


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Januar 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Für alle zur Erinnerung. Am Freitag ist wieder Stammtisch! Helge und Ich werden da sein, vielleicht findet sich ja noch der ein oder andere.



Ich würde ja auch gerne kommen, aber Freitag ist ein Bäckerfeindlicher Termin. Ich wünsche euch aber trotzdem viel Spass, Gruß Micha.


----------



## gerdu (28. Januar 2009)

...morgen noch mal 18:30 ab T-Mobile - jemand dabei?


----------



## MieMaMeise (29. Januar 2009)

Ich versuchs. Melde mich bei dir noch mal gegen 17 Uhr ob es klappt.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (31. Januar 2009)

hallo leute!
lang lang ists her, mein letzter beitrag hier im forum  dachte mal ich schreib jetzt nochmal was! soweit ist hier alles prima, die zeit geht schnell um und im prinzip sinds jetzt nur noch 8 wochen bis ich wieder in deutschland bin. das wetter läßt momentan mehr als zu wünschen übrig, den ganzen januar gabs noch nicht einmal nen sonnigen tag... aber naja muss man sich mit abfinden 
zum thema mtb... nunja, das ist leider leider ziemlich eingeschlafen. bin heute mal wieder gefahren seit langem, und oh wunder, mein knie tat nicht mehr weh ! nach erstaunlichen 4 monaten... wollen wir es hoffen dass es dabei bleibt, dann kann ich jetzt auch wieder bissel mehr fahren  seitdem ich hier bin, bin ich noch nichtmal 100km zusammen addiert gefahren  aber bei der nächsten tour werd ich das knacken  die landschaft ist hier super! wenn man was sieht und nicht im dunklen fährt  der einzige vorteil ist, wenn man so selten fährt, man genießt dann echt jeden meter den man nachts im wald herumdüst und freut sich wie weihnachten und geburtstag zusammen  die kondition ist natürlich dementsprechend, aber naja das kommt ja wieder! da esim dunklen schlecht mit bildern machen ist, hab ich jetzt nur mal zwei angehängt. hier gibts sogar ausgeschilderte mountainbikewege! da sollte sich das 7G mal was abschaun von  natürlich sind die etwas ausgelutscht und viele knifflige spurrillen, aber wenigsten kann man da nicht angeschissen werden  sooo mehr fällt mir momentan nicht ein denk ich.
also dann euch noch viele gesund überstehend enightrides  und gute besserung marco! hab das hier ja so ab und zu mitgelesen!
hej då,
andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (1. Februar 2009)

Tach zusammen,

hab 'grad gesehen das die Anmeldung zum Marathon beim Ruhrbike-Festival in Wetter offen ist. Kann ich sehr empfehlen. Wer Lust hat: Nicht zu lange mit der Anmeldung warten, die Plätze sind immer relativ schnell ausgebucht.

Dienstag wieder in die Sieben Berge?

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## MieMaMeise (1. Februar 2009)

Da bis dahin bei mir schon alles vorbei sein sollte, bin ich auch mal gemeldet. Sehen uns dann Dienstag 18:30 Uhr vor T-Mobile. Lampe ist noch nicht da


----------



## gerdu (1. Februar 2009)

...ich geb das mal an Susanne weiter!


----------



## Manfred (2. Februar 2009)

Dienstag sind wir dabei, dat ist prima.....


----------



## gerdu (4. Februar 2009)

...für alle die gestern nicht dabei waren:

Do noch mal 'ne mittelschnelle Runde ab T-Mobile, diesmal 19:00 .....


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. Februar 2009)

Definiere mal "mittelschnell" ach nee stimmt ja 


Al Coholic schrieb:


> ich präziesire [..] 2000hm 60km 22-23 schnitt




Übrigens ganz großes Kino Dealerextreme. Die haben beim Bestellprozess doch tatsächlich ne Dummysperre eingebaut. "ß" wird bei denen standardmäßig entfernt. Blöd nur dass ich ein "ß" gleich zweimal in meiner Adresse enthalten habe.  Beim überprüfen meiner Kontaktdaten ist mir das irgendwie nicht aufgefallen. Hab jetzt erstmal noch ne P7 (3A Version) bestellt, da sich das mit der T6 noch lang hinziehen könnte bis die mit der neuen, richtigen Adresse endlich bei mir eintrifft.


----------



## gerdu (4. Februar 2009)

...hat bei mir aber auch funktioniert, trotz Ü und Ö - wenn Du eine Versandmitteilung bekommen hast liegt sie eher noch beim Zoll....


----------



## MieMaMeise (7. Februar 2009)

Ein kleiner Programmhinweis von mir. Wir hatten ja schon einmal darüber gesprochen, ich hoffe es bleibt noch dabei.


----------



## ultra2 (7. Februar 2009)

Wir haben letztes Jahr dran teilgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (7. Februar 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wir haben letztes Jahr dran teilgenommen.



... und werden es dieses Jahr wieder machen  Wenn es stattfindet und gutes Wetter ist.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. Februar 2009)

jap ich war auch dabei und es war super  besonders das preis/leistungs verhÃ¤ltnis! fÃ¼r 5â¬ konnte man echt net meckern! (es waren doch 5 euro oder ?  ) wenn ich bis dahin wieder fit genug bin bin ich da auch am start !


----------



## gerdu (8. Februar 2009)

...bis Rosenmontag?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. Februar 2009)

nee da bin ich ja noch netr wieder da  ich weiß jetzt net genau wann das "rennen" letztes jahr war, aber jedenfalls erst später als april... und da bin ich wieder da 
komme gerade mal von ner schönen "längeren" tour zurück! knapp 50km und 800hm... nicht die welt aber fürn anfang wieder ganz ok 
hier gibts echt jeeeede menge trials ! dafür aber halt nicht so viele höhemter am stück...
tschööö


----------



## gerdu (11. Februar 2009)

...Donnerstag geht's noch mal ab 18 Uhr auf eine mittelschnelle Siebengebirgsrunde - alle nichtdienstreisendenverletztenoderaltedamebetreuendenoderschlammmatschepampehassenden treffen sich vor T-Mobile....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Februar 2009)

bleibt denn da jemand übrig ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (11. Februar 2009)

...immerhin 2 sind wir schon - ist doch besser als nix!


----------



## luckylocke (11. Februar 2009)

Hast du die Halspestbefallenen vergessen? Das trifft bei mir leider zu: Ich wäre zu gerne mal wieder mitgefahren...


----------



## gerdu (11. Februar 2009)

...dich hätte ich noch unter bremsendefekthabenden eingeordnet. Fahrrad wieder fertig?


----------



## luckylocke (11. Februar 2009)

Alles wieder in Ordnung. Das Rad wartet nur auf eine Tour, jetzt zieht mir die Gesundheit einen Strich durch die Rechnung! 
Ich wünsche Euch schon mal viel Spass und trockenes Wetter. Der ganze Regen hat wenigstens das ganze Laub weggespült;-)


----------



## sportreisenwest (12. Februar 2009)

Tag die Herren, lange nicht geschrieben. Ich könnte ja auch mal wieder mitfahren und bin weder erkältet noch ist mein Bike defekt. Uwe, 18:00 schaffe ich nicht, 18:30 wäre ok?


----------



## gerdu (12. Februar 2009)

...bisher sind wir ja eh' eine überschaubare Gruppe - sollte kein Problem sein auf 18:30 zu verschieben...

Gruss,

Uwe


----------



## sportreisenwest (12. Februar 2009)

Ok, dann bin ich dabei. 18:30 T-Mobile und danach 'n Döner!


----------



## gerdu (12. Februar 2009)

...hört sich nach 'nem Plan an!


----------



## Manfred (12. Februar 2009)

die 1000 Antwort für unser Fred

Ich bin wieder zu Hause


----------



## sportreisenwest (13. Februar 2009)

Hi Uwe,
schaust Du hier  http://www.bike-sportreisen.de/Vinschgau.html 
Zusätzlich kannst Du bei mir noch die www.obstgarten.it Appartements oder Studios buchen. Das ist eine günstige aber sehr nette Alternative allerdings ohne Sauna/Schwimmbad. Super ist das Hotel Bamboo!!

Infos auf unserer Seite oder unter www.vinschgaubike.com 
Falls Fragen auftauchen kann ich die gerne beantworten. Mails bitte an [email protected] oder telefonisch unter 0228 - 7668968.

Gruss   Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (16. Februar 2009)

Egal wie das Wetter werden sollte, ich bin für morgen raus. Hab da noch son bissel was zu erledigen.


----------



## gerdu (16. Februar 2009)

...egal wie's Wetter morgen werden sollte - wenn's trocken ist werde ich fahren - 18:30 ab T-Mobile!!!


----------



## sportreisenwest (17. Februar 2009)

Heute Abend wird es bestimmt klatschnass im 7G.
Und da ich noch einiges bis zum Geburtstag meiner besseren Hälfte am Sonntag erledigen muss, bin ich leider auch nicht dabei. Ausserdem hab ich dicke Beine, da ich am Sonntag seit Ende Okt. das erste mal laufen war. Hab es mit 80 Minuten wohl etwas übertrieben. Aua.


----------



## luckylocke (17. Februar 2009)

Ich bin mal wieder dabei, bis nachher
Gernot


----------



## gerdu (18. Februar 2009)

...für alle die sich morgen nur als Biker verkleiden wollen: 17 Uhr ab T-Mobile zur gepflegten Runde - anschliessende Dönereinkehr nicht ausgeschlossen.

Gruss,

Uwe


----------



## MieMaMeise (18. Februar 2009)

Werde wohl nicht vor 17 Uhr aus der Firma dürfen. Könnten wir nicht zur gewohnten Zeit losfahren? Alternativ können wir uns ja irgendwo im 7GB treffen. Bin leider immer noch mit Mirage am Start. Hab allerdings den P7 Body gestern von der Post geholt, fehlt nur noch das Gehäuse was noch beim Postmann liegt. T6 immer noch verschollen...


----------



## gerdu (19. Februar 2009)

...mir ist eigentlich egal wann wir fahren, Bernd hatte bisher für 17 Uhr zugesagt und wollte noch einen Kollegen mitbringen - zur Not könnten wir uns auch irgendwo im Wald sammeln....


----------



## sportreisenwest (19. Februar 2009)

Moin die Herren, mein Mitstreiter Jörg kann um 17:00 oder später auf keinen Fall. Er möchte um ca. 14:00 fahren und da schließe ich mich eventuell an, dann könnt ihr Euch unabhängig davon verabreden. Ich mache es aber auch davon abhängig wieviel ich im Büro zu tun habe, weil viele meiner Kunden nicht aus dem Rheinland kommen. Dann wäre es doch 17:00. Ich schreibe aber rechtzeitig hier rein.


----------



## sportreisenwest (19. Februar 2009)

Wir fahren genau jetzt womit ich mich für 17:00 oder später abmelde. Haut rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (19. Februar 2009)

An alle Faschings Geplagten bzw. jene die sich als Fahrradfahrer verkleiden:

*OBACHT in den höheren Bereichen der sieben Berge!* Die Hauptwege sind zum Teil dermaßen vereist, dass nur das Befahren der Seitenstreifen möglich ist. Rund um das Gebiet der Margaretenhöhe geht fast gar nichts. Weder hoch noch runter ist gefahrlos möglich. Pfade sind von der Eisfläche nicht so sehr betroffen, aber Achtung, vor allem im Anfangsbereich, ist trotzdem vorsicht geboten.

Trullatrulla trulla la la
Daniel


----------



## gerdu (19. Februar 2009)

....und Obacht - in einigen Dönereien am Fuße des Siebengebirges könnte seltsame Musik laufen die Folgeschäden nach sich ziehen kann!

@Manfred: was sehe ich da im Winterpokal, Du quälst schon wieder die Rolle: "Respekt!"


----------



## sportreisenwest (20. Februar 2009)

Uwe, die Tour am Nachmittag war nett und weniger eisig!  Am Aussichtspunkt oberhalb von Oberdollendorf hatten wir laut HAC in der Sonne 8 Grad.    Es wird mal Zeit das es noch wärmer wird. Bis demnächst.......


----------



## Manfred (20. Februar 2009)

gerdu schrieb:


> ....und Obacht - in einigen Dönereien am Fuße des Siebengebirges könnte seltsame Musik laufen die Folgeschäden nach sich ziehen kann!
> 
> @Manfred: was sehe ich da im Winterpokal, Du quälst schon wieder die Rolle: "Respekt!"




du sagst es und wenn dat Wetter noch besser werden soll stell ich die Rolle nach drausen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. Februar 2009)

Hej Leute 
Dachte ich sag auch nochmal Hallo 
Hoffe doch bei euch ist alles klaro ?? Gehts dir wieder besser Marco ? ich hab jetzt nicht die letzten beiträge durchgelesen, deswegen bin ich nicht auf dem neusten stand 
heute war mal die erste richtige schöne schneetour! hat echt bock gemacht, auch wenn ich gerade mal auf nen schnitt von 10km/h gekommen bin. irgendwie ist es mit dem grip net so pralle im schnee  besonders wenn es sich um schon platt gelatschten handelt! aber so verbesser ich meine technik 
in knapp 6 wochen kann ich auch wieder bei euch mitfahren! wobei das eher eine hinterherfahren wird 
hier noch ein paar impressionen
gruß


----------



## bolt (22. Februar 2009)

Hi Andi,

schöne Bilder aus Schweden. Lag denn sonst nicht so viel Schnee? Erzähl mal vom sonstigen Leben in Göteborg: Dunkelheit, Schweden, Schwedinnen (!), Arbeit, Alkohol etc.

Mir geht es eigentlich ganz gut, Kathrin auch. Fahren aber beide aktuell nicht, da immer noch einige Wochen unter Antibiose dank Zeckenbiss vom Ende Oktober letzten Jahres (=Borreliose). Wir werden sehen ... Ostern gehts dann erstmal ins Trainingslager auf Malle.

Ach ja, Alaaf und Helau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo Andi,

schön was von dir zu hören. Ich will hofen, dass ich in sechs Wochen auch wieder mitfahren kann, bis dahin werde ich mich auf der Rolle quälen müssen, habe mich nicht beim Biken anfangs des Monat etwas weh getan und dat biken ist zurzeit für mich unmöglich.


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Februar 2009)

Manfred schrieb:


> dass ich in sechs Wochen auch wieder mitfahren kann, bis dahin werde ich mich auf der Rolle quälen müssen, habe mich nicht beim Biken anfangs des Monat etwas weh getan und dat biken ist zurzeit für mich unmöglich.


 
Ist zur Zeit eh Schei... Gute Besserung.


----------



## luckylocke (24. Februar 2009)

Hi, gibt es schon Planungen für den heutigen Abend?


----------



## gerdu (24. Februar 2009)

...ich kann heut' nicht, würde aber morgen und / oder übermorgen fahren...


----------



## luckylocke (24. Februar 2009)

Dann sag ich mal bis morgen... Wäre dann auch dabei...


----------



## MieMaMeise (24. Februar 2009)

<---------------- ist auch dabei.


----------



## gerdu (24. Februar 2009)

18:30 - T-Mobile....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. Februar 2009)

in den letzten 4 monaten hat sich wohl nicht viel geändert


----------



## sportreisenwest (25. Februar 2009)

Das ist ja doof, aber heute und morgen kann ich leider nicht.
Viel Spaß im 7G. Es bleibt ja scheinbar sogar trocken.


----------



## gerdu (26. Februar 2009)

...wer heute noch mal Lust zum Biken hat: Selbe Stelle, selbe Welle wie gestern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportreisenwest (2. März 2009)

Habe mich für Donnerstag mit Helge zu einer KOFO Runde verabredet. Treffpunkt 18:15 bei mir am Büro, Nikolausstr. 17, oder 18:30 bei den Wildschweinen. Wer fährt mit?


----------



## gerdu (2. März 2009)

Donnerstag weiss ich noch nicht, aber morgen wollte ich noch mal um 18:30 ab T-Mobile los, hat jemand Lust mal wieder zur Wahnbachtalsperre zu fahren, mal schau'n ob's wieder Wasser gibt?


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. März 2009)

Jup bin dabei.


----------



## luckylocke (3. März 2009)

Bin auch dabei. Wie wär es denn mit Erweiterung zur Kaldauer Grube und zum Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad? Liegen direkt in der Nähe oder lassen sich in den Heimweg einbauen.


----------



## MieMaMeise (3. März 2009)

Das sollten wir von der allgemeinen Verfassung abhängig machen. Bei den letzten Touren war ja beides immer mit bei.


----------



## gerdu (3. März 2009)

...die allgemeine und insbesondere die Verfassung fährt bei mir immer mit!


----------



## gerdu (5. März 2009)

Hi Jungs,

KoFo heut Abend schaff ich nicht - eventuell 'ne kleine Runde 7GB oder Laufen...

Viel Spaß...

Uwe


----------



## sportreisenwest (5. März 2009)

Bei dem Dauerregen ist das mit dem Biken auch so ne Sache. Helge, fahren wir oder lassen wir es??  Gruss  Bernd


----------



## Manfred (5. März 2009)

Ihr seit bei diesem Wetter nicht zu beneiden, ich darf bei meiner Verletzung im warmen drinnen auf der Rolle fahren. Habe dieses Wetter schon gut ausgenutzt und bin zweimal eine halbe Stunde geradelt und gleich werde ich nochmals rollen gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportreisenwest (5. März 2009)

Im Wohnzimmer vor dem Fernseher ist auch nicht schlecht.
Manfred, wünsche noch eine Gute Genesung. 

Aber: "Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten".   Mit Schutzblechen geht das schon.  Deshalb um 18:15 bei mir am Office oder um 18:30 bei den Schweinen. Falls keiner kommt werde ich auch ne Runde laufen. 
Deshalb bitte vorher kurz durchfunken.


----------



## MieMaMeise (5. März 2009)

Helge wollt sich noch bei dir melden, Bernd! Ich glaube er wollte bei diesem Wetter eher nicht fahren  aber wie gesagt er wollte kurz vorher hier noch mal schreiben.


----------



## gerdu (9. März 2009)

...wie schaut's diese Woche aus - falls das Wetter halbwegs passt würde ich wieder ab 18:30 / T-Mobile fahren - wir sollten dann die Dönerbude auf 21 Uhr planen damit Manfred noch nachkommen kann.

Wenn's nur schüttet können wir uns auch direkt in der Dönerbude oder woanders treffen?

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## MieMaMeise (9. März 2009)

Bin erstmal für diese Woche, eventuell bis ende diesen Monats raus. Werde wenn dann kurzfristig entscheiden ob und was ich fahre. Wenn ihr fahren solltet bitte kurz hier rein schreiben, auf mich warten braucht ihr aber nicht.


----------



## Manfred (9. März 2009)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...wie schaut's diese Woche aus - falls das Wetter halbwegs passt würde ich wieder ab 18:30 / T-Mobile fahren - wir sollten dann die Dönerbude auf 21 Uhr planen damit Manfred noch nachkommen kann.
> 
> Wenn's nur schüttet können wir uns auch direkt in der Dönerbude oder woanders treffen?
> 
> ...




Ich bin da flexibel mit der Woche, lieber wäre mir aber die nächste Woche, weil ich noch nicht weiß wie das mit den autofahren klappt.


----------



## gerdu (9. März 2009)

...dann lass doch mal für nächste Woche was anleiern.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (9. März 2009)

nächste Woche Dienstag mit MiaMaMeise und bolt. Mit oder ohne Rad, hauptsache komplett.


----------



## MieMaMeise (9. März 2009)

Nächste Woche passt besser! Apropos bolt. MARCO LEBST DU NOCH?


----------



## gerdu (10. März 2009)

....also Regenradar sieht gar nicht so schlimm aus - ich bin dann um 18:30 bei T-Mobile - falls es sich wieder verschlechtert und ich doch nicht fahren sollte schreib ich's bis 18 Uhr hier rein.....


----------



## luckylocke (10. März 2009)

Hi, falls der Regen wärmer werden sollte, überlege ich es mir auch noch bis 18.00 Uhr. Vielleicht hat das regenfreie Loch im Radarbild Bonn dann erreicht....


----------



## luckylocke (10. März 2009)

Hier fängt es gerade wieder an zu schütten! Ich bleib zu Hause... Bis nächste Woche...


----------



## sportreisenwest (11. März 2009)

Heute soll es laut Wetterbericht tatsächlich nicht mehr regnen. Eigentlich schwer zu glauben. 
Wer Lust hat 18:30 T-Mobile/7G oder Schweine/Kottenforst.
Uwe, oder wir laufen ne gepflegte 15 km Runde am Rhein oder im Kofo.


----------



## luckylocke (11. März 2009)

Es sieht tatsächlich gut aus. Ich wäre beim Biken dabei. Das dann lieber im 7GB.


----------



## sportreisenwest (11. März 2009)

Okay, kommst Du zu mir in den Rochusweg nach Dottendorf sagen wir um 18:15, dann sind wir um 18:30 bei T-Mobile. Das liegt auf der Strecke Richtung Südbrücke. Wegbeschreibung folgt als PN. Scheinbar kann ja von den anderen keiner, oder doch?


----------



## gerdu (11. März 2009)

...Mittwochs kann ich meistens nicht -morgen würd ich's je nach Wetter noch mal im 7GB versuchen, die Runde von Dienstag war in Sachen Schlammfaktor wirklich schwer zu toppen aber der Dönermann hat uns trotzdem in gewohnter Freundlichkeit hereingelassen.....


----------



## sportreisenwest (12. März 2009)

....das haben wir gemerkt. Hab Dich um 18:30 auch angerufen. Gernot und ich sind ne ordentliche Schlammrunde im 7G gefahren. Heute passt es bei mir nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (12. März 2009)

...hab's leider erst heute morgen gesehen - für heute werde ich mich auch dem Wald fernhalten und mal wieder squashen gehen....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. März 2009)

hey leute 
nun sind keine 3 wochen mehr und dann bin ich wieder daheim... irgendwie ist die zeit ja fast verflogen...
bzgl marcos frage vor nen "paar" tagen (Dunkelheit, Schweden, Schwedinnen (!), Arbeit, Alkohol etc.)
nun inzwischen hat göteborg bonn mit der dunkelheit überholt  also hier isses inzwischen länger hell als bei euch  aber dafür wars ja auch im dezember/januar schon recht früh immer dunkel.... dunkel ausm haus und dunkel wieder nach hause war da das motto!
zu schweden gibts zu viel zu sagen, sollte man lieber auf nen döner-bier-abend verschieben 
und man glaubt es kaum, ich hab nicht wirklich ne schwedin kennen gelernt  hauptsächlich deutsche, aber die sind ja auch ganz nett  und man kann sich besser verständigen! die schwedinnen die man aber so rumlaufen sieht sind schon net von schlechten eltern  es ist wirklich so dass hier mehr "hübschere" leute rumrennen... und das ist objektiv 
die arbeit, joap, läuft 
uuuuuund last but not least, der alkohol ist hier wie bekannt argh teuer, samstag abends weggehen muss man schon mit 20-50 euro rechnen... schon allein der eintritt 10 ocken und dann noch jacke abgeben... prost mahlzeit  billigste dosenbier mit 5% alkohol bekommt man hier für ca 1 euro die dose !! und in pubs/bars/discos nen 0,4er Glas biste auch erst ab 4 euro dabei, wenn man nicht happyhour ausnutzt oder so! also mein geldbeutel wird sich freuen wenn ich wieder in deutschland bin 
und nun zum eigentlich wichtigen thema: MTB 
hab gestern ne suuuuper geile tour gehabt  zwar mal wieder nen fast einstelliger km/h auf grund diverse schiebeaktionen, aber hat sich super gelohnt! so ne geile tour werd ich in deutschland wohl nie haben  jedenfalls net im 7G... ich lass mal die bilder sprechen 













und schnee gabs hier echt net oft !! der schnee wie auf dem bild von gestern zu sehen ist heute schon zu 90% wieder weg... liegt halt zu nah am meer und wird net kalt genug! aber ich habe es gestern perfekt genutzt 
also dann, gruß andi


----------



## gerdu (14. März 2009)

...schöne Bilder - aber irgendwie stellt sich bei mir der Neidfaktor im Moment nicht ein, weiss gar nicht wo das dran liegen könnte....

*ICH WILL KEINEN SCHNEE MEHR SEHEN - NUR NOCH SONNE !!!*


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. März 2009)

hab schon gehört dass das wetter momentan nicht so toll ist da bei euch  regen und so  und solang es in 3 wochen dann gut ist und bleibt ist das ok 
ich freu mich auch schon wieder auf die zeit, einfach kurze hose an, EIN trikot, helm uff ohne lampe und akku und los aufs radel... und nicht so wie jetzt immer wo man ne halbe ewigkeit braucht umd warm eingepackt zu sein


----------



## gerdu (16. März 2009)

....morgen wieder 18:30 ab T-Mobile - wer kommt mit?

@Manfred: sollen wir 21 Uhr an der Dönerei planen?

Grüße,

Uwe


----------



## luckylocke (16. März 2009)

Hey, ich werde dabei sein. Bis morgen
Gernot


----------



## MieMaMeise (16. März 2009)

Muss nochmal aussetzen. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Manfred (17. März 2009)

Würde sagen nächste Woche, dann ist hoffentlich auch Daniel dabei, ob Marco noch lebt?


----------



## Manfred (22. März 2009)

Dienstag wieder 7gebierge?
Würde gerne zum Döner nachkommen.
Wie sieht es aus bei den aktiven und inaktiven (bolt,MieMaMeise) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (22. März 2009)

...lass uns mal schauen wie's Wetter wird, wenn's tatsächlich schneit können wir uns auch ohne Radeln irgendwo bissle früher zum Dönern o.ä. treffen - wenn's Wetter o.k. ist würd ich mal so 21 Uhr Dönerei einplanen...


----------



## Manfred (24. März 2009)

Wie sieht es heutabend aus?
Bei schlechten Wetter treffen ohne Rad beim Döner in Oberkassel oder Bonn-City?
Uhrzeit 20 Uhr?


----------



## gerdu (24. März 2009)

Wetter sieht ja ganz passabel aus 18:30 T-Mobile oder 21 Uhr in der Dönerei - wer ist dabei?


----------



## Bikoholic (24. März 2009)

Hallo Uwe,
ich fahre in jedemfall.Mein Kumpel kann aber nur mittleres Tempo.Wenn das OK geht sind wir dabei.Ansonsten fahren wir lieber Solo.Gibt mal bitte Laut !
Gruß Alex


----------



## gerdu (24. März 2009)

...wir fahren immer nur mittleres Tempo, falls mal jemand schneller am Berg ist muss er oben halt warten, wenn's überhaupt nicht passt können wir uns ja immer noch aufteilen oder den direkteren Weg zum Döner nehmen....


----------



## Bikoholic (24. März 2009)

Kommt bei Euch noch einer oder willst du direkt auch um 18 Uhr bei mir aufschlagen ?
Mittlerweile sind wir schon zu dritt.
Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (24. März 2009)

Uwe,
21 Uhr Döner
oder Donnerstag Bonn-City, dann versuche ich noch Daniel und Marco zu erreichen?


----------



## luckylocke (24. März 2009)

Hi,
ich würde gerne mitfahren. Bin dann um 18.30 Uhr bei den Timos. Bis nachher
Gernot


----------



## gerdu (24. März 2009)

...18:30 geht klar....


----------



## Manfred (25. März 2009)

Donnerstagabend ist ok.
Marco, Jochen und ich kommen, Daniel kann leider nicht.


----------



## MieMaMeise (30. März 2009)

Morgen eine Wiedereingliederungsrunde? Wäre gegen 18:30Uhr bei T-Mobile.


----------



## gerdu (30. März 2009)

...bin dabei, natürlich inklusive Döner - leider sind die anderen T-Mobiler gerade kollektiv in Urlaub bzw. anderweitig beschäftigt.

Hier noch mal die Info für alle die mitlesen, aber nicht vorbeikommen weil sie meinen wir wären ein verschrobener Haufen von tageslichtscheuen Mountainbikern: irgendwo so bei Eintrag vierhundertirgendwas haben wir mal beschlossen, dass wir die Touren nicht mehr im LMB ausschreiben, das soll aber nicht heissen das wir gerne mit möglichst wenig Leuten unterwegs sein wollen, ganz im Gegenteil, wir freuen uns über jeden gutgelaunten Mitfahrer - das hat nur mit der leidigen Diskussion um "wer hat den Hut auf wenn's zum Unfall kommt" zu tun. Wer Lust hat eine mittelschnelle Dönerrunde durchs Siebengebirge mitzufahren möge um 18:30 gegenüber T-Mobile sein.

Bis dahin,

Uwe


----------



## sportreisenwest (31. März 2009)

Tja, wenn meine Fox Gabel nicht immer noch bei Toxoholic zum Service weilen würde, wäre ich "mittelschnell"  zur Dönerbude dabei. Das mit dem Zweitbike sollte ich demnächst doch mal angehen. Haut rein!


----------



## MieMaMeise (31. März 2009)

Ich bitte vorweg zu berücksichtigen, dass sich seit dem 18. nicht mehr auf dem Rad saß. Hab schon die mega Wampe bekommen 



EDIT: Und Bernd, der Trend geht zum 10. Fahrrad. Nimm dir mal ein Beispiel an Uwe


----------



## Bikoholic (31. März 2009)

Wir kommen natürlich auch mit.Schade heute sieht es garnicht nach Regen und Schlamm aus.Bis gleich ! Sonnencreme nicht vergessen ;-)))


----------



## luckylocke (31. März 2009)

Hallo, bei dem Wetter besteht ja Fahrzwang. Bis nachher, 
Gernot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. April 2009)

hejhej 
soo ich bin wieder im lande! seit dienstag in deutschland und seit gestern in bonn... bin heute ne schöne rennradrunde gefahren zum eingewöhnen  also wie schauts mit dienstag aus ? wer ist denn so am start und wird es mittel/mittel ?  ich glaub ich brauch etwas rücksicht fürn anfang  und danach döner versteht sich. hoffentlich macht das wetter mit...
gruß


----------



## MieMaMeise (5. April 2009)

18:30Uhr T-Mobile.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. April 2009)

in der kürze liegt die würze


----------



## Manfred (6. April 2009)

Schön das du wieder hier bist Andi.
Um wieviel Uhr seit ihr ungefähr beim Döner? Dann werde ich zum Dönerdealer nachkommen.


----------



## gerdu (6. April 2009)

...wir können uns ja mal so auf 20:45 +/- beim Dönermann einpendeln - vielleicht gibt's dann den ersten Outdoordöner des Jahres!


----------



## luckylocke (6. April 2009)

Welcome home, Andi. 
Ich kann morgen leider nicht, bin beruflich unterwegs.


----------



## sportreisenwest (6. April 2009)

Meine Gabel ist endlich zurück.  Bin dabei!


----------



## MieMaMeise (6. April 2009)

Leonie und Helge wollen auch mitkommen. Uwe du kannst also die Trance mitbringen.


----------



## gerdu (6. April 2009)

...Transe!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (6. April 2009)

Mir doch egal wen du noch alles mit bringst


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. April 2009)

wird ja jetzt gleich bissel regnen, aber bis 18:30 sollte es aufgehört haben, also bleibts dabei oder ?!


----------



## gerdu (7. April 2009)

...was sonst?


----------



## MieMaMeise (7. April 2009)

Ich hoffe er kommt nicht mit nem Kleid.  
Bis gleich...


----------



## Manfred (7. April 2009)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...was sonst?




20:45 Uhr Döner


----------



## sportreisenwest (9. April 2009)

Wünsche schöne Feiertage und fröhliches Eiersuchen. 

Das Wetter soll ja gut werden. Falls also jemand im Kottenforst oder Siebengebirge fahren möchte, eine kurze Info, dann schließe ich mich gerne an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (9. April 2009)

Ebenfalls schöne Feiertag und viele bunte Eier...

Hat jemand Interesse an einer längeren Tour in Richtung Westerwald? Ich will dem Königswinter-Köln-Wanderweg folgen. Rückkehr ggf. ab Herchen an der Sieg mit der Bahn. Start: Karfreitag ab 11:00 Uhr in Bonn


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. April 2009)

moin moin, 
werde am dienstag falls das wetter mehr oder weniger gut ist nicht dabei sein bzw. erst zum döner essen, vorausgesetzt ihr macht ne zeit aus wann ihr da sein werdet  
ist bissel doof, der rennradkurs vom unisport fällt genau auf dienstags 17-20 uhr und am ersten termin muss man dabei sein sonst fällt man aus der liste raus...  wie ich das dann in der zukunft mache muss ich mal schaun, ich denke sowas wie 3 dienstage im monat für mtb und einer für rennrad ist ne gute aufteilung 
falls es regnet wirds rennrad eh abgeblasen und bin dann mitm mtb am start!
also dann noch schöne restostern


----------



## gerdu (12. April 2009)

Rennradkurs an der Uni ?!? - was lernt man denn da? geht das in die Diplomnote mit ein oder ist das mehr so ein gesellschaftliches Teffen? Vielleicht sollte ich mich auch mal wieder einschreiben, zu meiner Zeit gab's sowas (leider) nicht.

Wegen der Döneruhrzeit würde ich mal wieder so 20:45 +/- anpeilen - wenn's dolle regnet werd ich gar nicht fahren.

Bis dahin,

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. April 2009)

lernen tut man da nix und in noten fließt das leider auch net ein  ist halt nur ne möglichkeit andere studenten mitm gleichen hobby kennen zu lernen und vielleicht ja auch weibliche  evtl. erledigt sich das auch schnell falls da nur trottel unterwegs sind... 
ich werde dann einfach an den rennradkurs noch ne kleine runde dran hängen und um die 20:45 an der dönerbude sein!
gruß


----------



## sportreisenwest (14. April 2009)

Mist, wir bekommen Besuch und grillen. Wenn ich fahre hängt der Haussegen zwar nicht schief, aber netter ist es, wenn ich dabei bin. Melde mich daher ab. Haut rein! Viel Spaß


----------



## MieMaMeise (14. April 2009)

Fahre am Donnerstag 18:30 Uhr ab Wildschweingehege.


----------



## gerdu (14. April 2009)

...wie haste das jetzt gemacht? ich hab jetzt 19 Mails über den neuen Eintrag bekommen!!


----------



## MieMaMeise (14. April 2009)

Chefe Chefe, Ali nix schuld.  Hab nüx gemacht.


----------



## gerdu (14. April 2009)

Ahmet aber schuld:  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Xyhtl5wWOc"]YouTube - Achmed - Stromausfall[/ame]


----------



## MieMaMeise (15. April 2009)

Für alle die nicht mehr wissen wie sie morgen zu den Wildschweinen gelangen hier mal die Wegbeschreibung ab der Südbrücke. Den Track dazu gibt es im Anhang.
Bei der Anreise sollte folgendes Diagramm berücksichtigt werden:



Ab Kilometer 2,3 wirds hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportreisenwest (15. April 2009)

Ist ja auch nur bedingt nett die Wegbeschreibung mit Anstieg in der Winzerstrasse zu erstellen.   Die Softies können ja auch die Annabergerstrasse hoch fahren. Die Wettervorhersage ist ja nicht so prickelnd. Wenns nicht regnet bin ich dabei. 

Heute war der richtige Tag. War eben bei Kaiserwetter im Kottenforst. Sehr geil!


----------



## gerdu (15. April 2009)

...muss mal schau'n ob ich morgen Lust hab die Rheinseite zu wechseln - eigentlich müsste ich mich eh' ein bisschen für Sonntag schonen. Die Rennradrunde mit Alex und Holger heute war auch nicht wirklich lockeres rollen. Vielleicht geh ich alternativ auch ein bisschen laufen oder fahr um 17:30 mit den Timobeilern.....


----------



## gerdu (16. April 2009)

...melde mich für heute ab für den Kottenforst....


----------



## sportreisenwest (16. April 2009)

....melde mich auch ab, da ich noch arbeiten muss.....


----------



## MieMaMeise (19. April 2009)

Dienstag 18:30 Uhr T-Mobile.
Die Streckenplanung sollte so ausgelegt werden, dass wir gegen Ende im Bereich der Margaretenhöhe sind. Ich sag noch nicht warum, aber es wird nicht lustig


----------



## gerdu (20. April 2009)

...bin dabei - was gibt's auf der Margarethenhöhe, 'ne neue Dönerbude?


----------



## sportreisenwest (20. April 2009)

Okay, schließe mich der Suche nach der Dönerbude gerne an.


----------



## luckylocke (20. April 2009)

Ich denk mal, da gibts auch Falafeln, daher bin ich auch dabei. Bis morgen, Gernot


----------



## Bikoholic (20. April 2009)

Morgen bin ich natürlich auch dabei.Soll ich GPS mitbringen für den geheimnisvollen Dönerschatz ? Egal, mir reicht auch ein Weizenfund ;-))
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. April 2009)

ich meld mich für heute ab.... bei dem hammer wetter lieber nochmal mitm rennradl  falls ihr aber mehr oder weniger sicher ort/zeit angeben könnt zum essen/trinken würd ich vorbeischnuppern...


----------



## MieMaMeise (21. April 2009)

Sehr großer Spaß heute


----------



## sportreisenwest (22. April 2009)

Yep, dem schließe ich mich an.   
Wer in den nächsten Tagen oder am WE noch einmal ins 7G mitfahren möchte ( inklusive Anstieg Lohrberg) schickt mir ne PN.


----------



## MieMaMeise (22. April 2009)

Musste heute feststellen, dass meine Talas Ãl verliert . Jetzt die Frage an die geneigten GelÃ¤nderadschrauber, wo und was machen lassen? Oder Boris, das Ding in die Tonne hauen und was neues kaufen?  Wenn ich bei toxoholics was von Ã¼ber 100â¬ lese wird mir leicht schwindelig. Ich hoffe ihr habt einen besseren Tipp.


 Bernd du bekommst morgen noch eine Mail von mir. Komme gerade nicht an meine GPX Daten ran. Morgen sollte ich das Problemchen allerdings gelÃ¶st haben. Wollte am Samstag vielleicht beim  grÃ¼nen Frosch mitfahren. Mal gucken. 7GB denk ich wirdâs aber auf jeden Fall nicht.


 Uwe du bekommst auch noch ein SchriftstÃ¼ck von mir. Hab heute diverse Pfade rund um den Spooky-Trail versucht. Bei der nÃ¤chsten Tour mÃ¼ssten wir mal gucken wie man die am gÃ¼nstigsten verknÃ¼pfen kann. Hatte leider den Einstig vom Petersberg nicht mehr gefunden sonst hÃ¤tte ich selbst noch mal geguckt.


----------



## grüner Frosch (23. April 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Musste heute feststellen, dass meine Talas Öl verliert . Jetzt die Frage an die geneigten Geländeradschrauber, wo und was machen lassen? Oder Boris, das Ding in die Tonne hauen und was neues kaufen?  Wenn ich bei toxoholics was von über 100 lese wird mir leicht schwindelig. Ich hoffe ihr habt einen besseren Tipp.
> 
> 
> Bernd du bekommst morgen noch eine Mail von mir. Komme gerade nicht an meine GPX Daten ran. Morgen sollte ich das Problemchen allerdings gelöst haben. Wollte am Samstag vielleicht beim  grünen Frosch mitfahren. Mal gucken. 7GB denk ich wirds aber auf jeden Fall nicht.



Würde mich freuen, wenn Du Samstag dabei wärest

Gabel: Meine Meinung kennst Du ja - egal ob die Fox gut oder nicht gut sind, aber deren Politik und Preise sind einfach zum:kotz:
was jetzt machen? Du hast letzlich nur 3 Alternativen - machen lassen und gut ist, weil verkaufen mit dem Fehler bringt nichts - machen lassen und verkaufen über die Bucht, bringt meistens noch gutes Geld, und dann nach ner Alternative ausschau halten, Tipp von mir, ne Marke die mit M anfängt und mit a aufhört 

Grüße.


----------



## gerdu (23. April 2009)

...würd sie machen lassen wenn keine Beschädigungen an den Standrohren sind, für 100 Euro kriegst Du nix vergleichbares. Bernd hat mal sowas erzählt von kostenlosem Service im ersten Jahr - vielleicht lässt sich da ja was drehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc Wade (23. April 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Musste heute feststellen, dass meine Talas Öl verliert . Jetzt die Frage an die geneigten Geländeradschrauber, wo und was machen lassen? Oder Boris, das Ding in die Tonne hauen und was neues kaufen?  Wenn ich bei toxoholics was von über 100 lese wird mir leicht schwindelig. Ich hoffe ihr habt einen besseren Tipp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sportreisenwest (23. April 2009)

@Daniels Talas
Das mit dem verkaufen ist doch Quatsch. Meine Fox F80 X mit Terra Logic funktioniert seit 22 Monaten perfekt und war einmal kostenlos im Service bei Toxoholic.  Die haben an beiden Holmen die Dichtungen ausgewechselt, weil einer davon undicht war, und das ganze war kostenlos. Den Wechsel kannst Du im worst Case auch selbst machen. Wann hast Du das Bike gekauft? Falls die Gabel noch kein Jahr alt ist ruf bei Canyon an und sag denen, dass Du von einem Ghost und einem Radon Kunden gehört hast, dass der erste Service bei Fehler kostenlos war. Und das sollte klappen. 
Servus

PS: Was reden, äh schreiben wir hier eigentlich. Du hast doch noch Garantie, oder?!


----------



## gerdu (23. April 2009)

@Bernd: meintest Du den Film?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o"]YouTube - Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009[/ame]


----------



## sportreisenwest (23. April 2009)

Yep


----------



## kamikaze-cat (23. April 2009)

Bikoholic schrieb:


> Morgen bin ich natürlich auch dabei.Soll ich GPS mitbringen für den geheimnisvollen Dönerschatz ? Egal, mir reicht auch ein Weizenfund ;-))
> Alex



das glaube ich nicht,daß Du GPS für einen Weizenfund brauchst....


----------



## MieMaMeise (24. April 2009)

Auf der Gabelfront gibt es erstmal nichts neues. Hatte Canyon gestern eine E-Mail geschrieben mit der bitte mir meine Möglichkeiten darzulegen. Momentan ist noch nichts zurück gekommen. Werde morgen mal anrufen, nützt ja alles nichts. Neu kaufen bzw. verkaufen werde ich natürlich nichts. Bin mit der Talas ja sonst zufrieden (könnte vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass ich nicht viel mehr kenne). Hab eben nochmal die Rechnung meiner Süßen rausgesucht. Das gute Stück ist noch nicht mal 1 Jahr alt, Kaufdatum 16.05.08. Dieses Datum fällt übrigens dieses Jahr auf einen Samstag. Das schreit ja förmlich nach einer Geburtstagstour.


----------



## sportreisenwest (24. April 2009)

Dann hast Du noch Garantie und die müssen die Gabel kostenlos reparieren. Ist doch super, dann war die ganze Aufregung ja umsonst!


----------



## MieMaMeise (26. April 2009)

Sry Uwe habe heute voll verpennt  das Wochenende war wohl doch anstrengender als geplant. Wünsche euch viel Spaß Tirol, grüßt mir die Berge und kommt wieder heil zurück.

Für den Rest:
Dienstag 18:30 Uhr ab T-Mobile. Es gilt einen geeigneten Aussichtspunkt auf den Post-Tower zu finden. Kann sich ja jeder schon mal Gedanken dazu machen.


----------



## sportreisenwest (27. April 2009)

@Samstag
Das war ja eine geniale Tour / Strecke an der Ahr.    Da müssen wir auf jeden Fall öfter hin. 

PS: Anmeldung für den Halbmarathon Schinderhannes ist gemacht!     Daniel, mir reichen die 67 km/ 1640 HM


----------



## scotty007 (27. April 2009)

Treffpunkt T-Mobile klingt gut (auch wenn Uwe nicht dabei ist).
Noch habe ich aber schwere Laufbeine - aber das sollte bis morgen durch sein 

Hoffen wir mal, dass das Wetter hält 

Gruss Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportreisenwest (27. April 2009)

Das sieht für morgen alles andere als rosig aus.  http://www.wdr.de/themen/wetter/deutschland/prognose.jhtml?plz=53227 

Ich würde sagen wir machen das spontan und schauen hier alle um 17:30 nochmal rein. Ansonsten gerne auch an einem anderen Abend. Was sagt Ihr?


----------



## MieMaMeise (27. April 2009)

Jo wird morgen spontan entschieden. Die restliche Woche sieht ebenfalls recht bescheiden aus. Wollte an sich bei Regen nicht fahren.


----------



## gerdu (27. April 2009)

...kein Problem, ging sogar ohne Deine Unterstützung - dafür war Bernd ja da.....(und Susi natürlich).....

viele Grüsse aus den Bergen....


Uwe


----------



## MieMaMeise (27. April 2009)

Jetzt hast du dich verraten. Wir wollen einen täglichen Bericht + Livebilder!   (Fotos würden mir schon reichen)


----------



## scotty007 (27. April 2009)

Lasst Euch mal nicht von dem Schönwetter-Urlauber ablenken 

WDR ist keine nette Seite. Unter *http://www.wetteronline.de/NRW/Bonn.htm *sieht´s etwas besser aus.

Falls aber morgen gegen 17.30 Trübsal-Wetter gerne auch Mittwoch


----------



## MieMaMeise (27. April 2009)

scotty007 schrieb:


> WDR ist keine nette Seite.


Jetzt bezahlt man schon so viel GEZ-Gebühren und dann machen die immer noch son scheiss Wetter! Echt 3st! 
Hab an sich die ganze Woche nichts vor, somit bin ich extrem flexibel wann wir fahren. Aber morgen wirds ja schön und von daher keine Diskussion mehr.


----------



## gerdu (27. April 2009)

...Internet kost hier 5 Euro die Stunde und auf den Bildern sieht man eh' nur Wolken und Regen, andererseits könnte ich ja den Rotwein fotografieren....Radfahren hab ich ausserdem keine Lust mehr - nicht mit den Waden....


----------



## sportreisenwest (28. April 2009)

@Waden
Leg Dich in die Sauna und lass Dir die Waden massieren. Das wird schon. 
Das hast Du jetzt davon, dass Du allen beweisen musstest schnell laufen zu können. Bleib einfach beim biken, dann klemmt auch nix. 
Und wir haben kein Mitleid. 

@Internet
Du bist doch bei T-Mobile. Da habt ihr doch bestimmt weltweit kostenlosen Zugang übers I Phone, oder?

Schönen Urlaub


----------



## sportreisenwest (28. April 2009)

So wie es aussieht wird es ja erträglich. Also 18:30 an bekannter Stelle.

@WDR
Die Vorhersage ist aber meistens genauer/ehrlicher als die von Wetter Online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (28. April 2009)

sportreisenwest schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht wird es ja erträglich. Also 18:30 an bekannter Stelle.
> 
> @WDR
> Die Vorhersage ist aber meistens genauer/ehrlicher als die von Wetter Online.


 

Ich weiss ja nicht, auf welchem Berg Du wohnst, aber hier unten bei T-Mobile schaut's ganz schön doof aus mit richtig viel Dauerregen seit heute morgen 
Wenn's nicht gleich mit regnen aufhört bekomme ich meinen Kopf nicht frei für eine Schlammschlacht und stelle mich lieber auf morgen ein


----------



## sportreisenwest (28. April 2009)

Ich meinte die Vorhersage bei Wetter Online! Haha  
das mit dem Dauerregen ist ärgerlich, aber da es morgen auch regnen soll wird es morgen Abend wahrscheinlich nicht besser. Und mit Schutzblechen wird das schon gehen wenn es von oben aufgehört hat! 

Lasst uns um 17:30 entscheiden!


----------



## sportreisenwest (28. April 2009)

Und? Wie schauts mit dem antrieb??


----------



## scotty007 (28. April 2009)

Bin heute nicht dabei - wg Wetter und Büroeinsatz 

Falls morgen bessere Aussichten wäre ich am Start!

Viel Spass an die Fahrer - ich werde Euch dann gleich mal winken


----------



## gerdu (28. April 2009)

...immerhin doch heut etwas gefahren 1200 HM / 30 km - klasse nasse Trails, viel Technik, wunderschöne Wolken (und wir mittendrin)...

@Bernd: Ich war ja gar nicht schnell, der Ö (taucht hier unter dem falschen Namen Scotty007 auf) war viel schneller - Glückwunsch! ....zum Internet: Du glaubst es nicht: ich muss sogar für mein Handy bezahlen!

Grüsse aus den Wolken,

Uwe


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. April 2009)

Ausfahrt einstimmig auf morgen verschoben. Hoffen wir mal dass morgen alles toller wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportreisenwest (28. April 2009)

Wie schnell warst Du denn Martin???

Wir lassen es heute auch. Daniel hat eben angerufen und wir haben es auf morgen verschoben.

Auch in Steinegg wird das Wetter besser werden.


----------



## scotty007 (28. April 2009)

ich meine, es waren um die 10 Sekunden zwischen mir und Uwe - keine Frage: es war schon ein Klassenunterschied zu erkennen


----------



## sportreisenwest (28. April 2009)

10 Sekunden nur? Warum schreibt Uwe dann etwas von viel schneller?

Ich werd bekloppt. Wir sagen ab und jetzt kommt auch noch die Sonne raus!!!


----------



## scotty007 (28. April 2009)

so isser halt, der Uwe. Kann Niederlagen einfach nicht richtig einordnen 

Vielleicht hilft's: hier hat gerade der Regen wieder eingesetzt. Entscheidung also 100% ok


----------



## sportreisenwest (29. April 2009)

Soderle, das sieht ja im Vergleich zu gestern richtig gut aus!! 

18:30  T-Mobile


----------



## gerdu (29. April 2009)

...wieso Niederlage? Ich wollte unter 1:35 laufen und bin 1:34:58 gelaufen - war doch perfektes Timing.

Apropos Niederlage: Hab mich heute an der Hotelbestzeit im Bergzeitfahren versucht: Für 1030 Rennradhöhenmeter habe ich genau eine Stunde gebraucht - leider 6 Minuten zu langsam. Insgesamt war die Tour 1500 HM und 45 km lang - und ich war 2 1/2 Stunden fast ohne Regen unterwegs - wie gesagt fast....morgen kommt die Sonne!


----------



## scotty007 (29. April 2009)

wer kommt jetzt alles? Ich werde versuchen, bis halb da zu sein...


----------



## sportreisenwest (30. April 2009)

@Uwe
Dann haste ja schon wieder eine Niederlage. Au Weia!
Hab ich da Rennrad gelesen. Pah, falsches Bike. Mir hat Martin gestern auch einreden wollen das Rennradfahren ja viel besser sei! Aber auf dem Ohr hör ich nix! 

Wir waren gestern 40 km mit 900 HM unter Daniels Führung sehr nett und ganz ohne Regen im 7G unterwegs. Da Daniel und Martin nicht zum Dönermann wollten sind Jörg und ich noch in Kessenich zum Spanier. Da gab es Erdinger ohne Blei und was fettiges zum essen. 
Ich drücke die Daumen, dass das Wetter da im Süden besser wird. Grüße an Susanne

@Martin
Der Trail war sehr gut zu fahren.


----------



## gerdu (30. April 2009)

...heute mein erstes Erfolgserlegnis: Stichwort "Wand" - Wetter wird auch besser:

http://www.pics.steineggerhof.com/g...negg-Taufenweg+28.04.09&bild=IMG_2328__02.JPG

okay okay - das Foto ist von Vorgestern....morgen gibts 25 Grad...

@Bernd + alle: Grüsse zurück....


----------



## MieMaMeise (30. April 2009)

Sehr schön Uwe. Schicke Fotos habt ihr da! Sieht zwar alles etwas nach Waschküsche aus, aber trotzdem schön.
War gestern und heute wirklich ungewöhnliches trocken im 7GB nach 2 Tage Regen. 

Kurz was zur Leonie-Front:
Rückschein von Canyon ist gekommen. Wollte die Gabel eigentlich erst ende nächster Woche verschicken. Doch heute ist mir zusätzlich zur Gabel noch aufgefallen, dass das Hinterrad extrem Spiel hat. Wollte das Nabenspiel etwas einstellen. Das ging auch wunderbar. Doch leider läuft die Nabe jetzt extrem unruhig und rau. Das geht so definitiv nicht. Durch dieses Problem geht die Gabel also Samstag direkt weg. Dann sollte ich einige Zeit haben um die anderen "Probleme" zu lösen die ich vielleicht noch nicht gefunden habe. Schon hart was nach einem Jahr Sonne, Wasser, Matsch, Schnee, Staub, Stein und Spaß so alles kaputt gehen kann. Bin irgendwie gerade etwas gefrustet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (1. Mai 2009)

Unglaublich, 5 Monate aus dem Training und immer noch TOP-Fit. Saubere Leistung heute Marco! Hoffe auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen.


----------



## MieMaMeise (3. Mai 2009)

Freitag noch besprochen und dann geht das stuntzi-Kino auch schon weiter:
*Heraklix - von Kreta zum Gardasee*


----------



## sportreisenwest (5. Mai 2009)

@heraklix
Net schlecht so ne Tour. Wo nimmt Stuntzi bloß die Zeit her?
Und unter ner Brücke schlafen muss doch nur wirklich nicht sein. Im Mai bekommst in Greece Zimmer fast geschenkt! 

@Heute Abend...
....bin ich raus. Angelika ist verabredet und unsere Tochter mag nicht alleine zu hause bleiben. Euch viel Spaß und ich drücke die Daumen das es nicht regnet! 
http://www.wdr.de/themen/wetter/deutschland/prognose.jhtml?plz=53227


----------



## scotty007 (5. Mai 2009)

komme bei dem wetter  nicht so richtig in die gänge und bin wohl auch draussen...


----------



## MieMaMeise (5. Mai 2009)

Der Wettergott hat mich erhört und mir schlechtes Wetter geschickt!


----------



## luckylocke (5. Mai 2009)

Die Wetter-Prognose und das Regenradar sehen nicht gut aus. Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag. 
Am Sonntag bin ich übrigens auf dem Bunkertrail einem Herrn von der unteren ... Behörde begegnet. Es gibt ihn wirklich, mit Ausweis. Ich habe es ja nicht glauben wollen. Dabei muss ich sagen, dass es ein umgänglicher Mensch war mit vielen Detailinfos zum Bergbau im Siebengebirge und zur Natur dort. In einigen Punkten hat er auch zum Nachdenken angeregt.


----------



## sportreisenwest (5. Mai 2009)

Solange das vernünftige Gespräche sind passt es ja. Es gibt leider immer noch genügend Freaks die mit blockiertem Hinterrad und ohne schlechtes gewissen alles durchpflügen und auf alle Biker ein schlechtes Licht werfen. Im Ahrtal haben Daniel und ich letzens noch jemanden gesprochen für den das ganz normal war. Saublöd. 

Und am Wochenende ist das 7G ja wegen Wanderern und solchen Herren ohnehin so eine Sache. Bis demnächst.


----------



## gerdu (6. Mai 2009)

Kleines Südtirol Update: Wetter ist seit einer Woche super - das wichtigste ist genügend Sonnencreme aufzutragen. Die Touren hier sind wie immer klasse: Täglich 1500-2000 Höhenmeter, schöne Trails, nette Spitzkehren tolle Aussichten auf die Dolomiten....

Bis nächste Woche,

Uwe


----------



## sportreisenwest (6. Mai 2009)

Jo mei, das hört sich gut an.   Dann wirst Du ja topfit wieder hier auftauchen. Na dann weiterhin viel Spaß.  Servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportreisenwest (6. Mai 2009)

Für die Daheimgebliebenen
Was haltet Ihr von Morgen Abend 18:30 bei T-Mobile? Das Wetter ist ja heute auch nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## MieMaMeise (6. Mai 2009)

Bin für diese Woche erstmal raus. Wollte eventuell mal kurzfristig ins Ahrtaal. Aber nichts genaues weiß man noch nicht.


----------



## sportreisenwest (6. Mai 2009)

Sag Bescheid wenn Du ins Ahrtal fährst. Da fahre ich doch sehr gerne hin! 
Vielleicht passt es ja bei mir rein.


----------



## sportreisenwest (7. Mai 2009)

Tag die Herren
Wir, Jörg und ich, fahren schon um 17:30 und das vor der Haustür, also im Kottenforst.
Wenn sich da jemand einklinken möchte, bitte melden.


----------



## sportreisenwest (8. Mai 2009)

Waren bei dem Kaiserwetter dann doch im 7G


----------



## MieMaMeise (8. Mai 2009)

Die Aussicht vom Ölberg ist immer wieder klasse. Claus hatte mir gestern ein paar lustige Stellen an der Ahr gezeigt. Ich sag nur soviel, 80% der Tour bin ich geschoben 

Sry Bernd war gestern alles sehr kurzfristig. Wie du schon mal sagtest wir müssen mal einen NR im Ahrtal machen. Die Sachen die wir da gestern hatten sind dafür dann aber recht ungeeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (11. Mai 2009)

...wollte mich mal zurückmelden - fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## MieMaMeise (11. Mai 2009)

Ich nicht. Ab Mittwoch dann aber täglich. Muss irgendwie noch für Sonntag fit werden.


----------



## picard2893 (11. Mai 2009)

sportreisenwest schrieb:


> Waren bei dem Kaiserwetter dann doch im 7G


 
Mmh, sieht mir aber nicht gerade nach Nachtbiken aus... 

Ihr solltet da mal nachts rauf, ist eine phänomenale Aussicht. Hier sind ein paar Bilder davon:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5886663&postcount=9459


-


----------



## gerdu (11. Mai 2009)

...wenn's dunkel wird biken wir normalerweise zur Dönerbude.....eigentlich sollten wir uns mal umbenenen in "Bonner Dönerbiken" oder "Dönnerbönnernachtbikeln" oder so....


----------



## sportreisenwest (12. Mai 2009)

Genau. Nachtbiken gilt nur im Winter, jetzt ist Bonner Dönerbiken.

Bin heute Abend dabei.


----------



## gerdu (13. Mai 2009)

...ich würd heute noch mal einen neuen Versuch machen die Dönerbude zu erreichen - gestern waren wir doch ein bisserl zu nass dazu, war aber ansonsten eine schöne warme Regenrunde - kommt jemand mit?


----------



## sportreisenwest (13. Mai 2009)

Bin heute Abend dabei.  

War gestern nach acht noch ne kleine Runde im Kofo, als das Wasser von oben aufgehört hatte. Ich sah trotz Schutzblechen aus wie ein Schw.....


----------



## MieMaMeise (13. Mai 2009)

Bin noch arbeiten und danach noch etwas Fanta trinken. Morgen muss ich dann aber mal wieder rann... euch viel Spaß!


----------



## sportreisenwest (13. Mai 2009)

Tja Daniel, morgen soll dass Wetter wieder mies sein. 
Nutze den Tag. 

Und mach Dich zu nah an Deinem 95 km Ritt nicht zu sehr kaputt.


----------



## MieMaMeise (13. Mai 2009)

Meine Bedenken zu diesem Thema sind nicht weniger geworden. Aber hey, wo bliebe denn da noch die Herausvorderung. Bei schönem Wetter können doch alle fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportreisenwest (18. Mai 2009)

Soderle, die Kämpfer des Schinderhannes haben es vollbracht.  Extrem widrige Bedingungen haben allerdings für längere Fahrtzeiten als üblich gesorgt. Es war trotzdem nett, da das Wetter während des Rennens super war. 

Daniel, was hat Helge den gemacht? So wie die Zeit aussieht war er zwischendurch irgendwo Kaffe trinken.


----------



## MieMaMeise (18. Mai 2009)

Hatte sich verfahren (stimmt) und musste dann mit Begleitfahrzeug ins Ziel gebracht werden (stimmt nicht):




Wer die Ergebnis Liste prüft wird feststellen, dass ich in meiner AK doch nicht alleine war. Leider gab es trotzdem nichts 
Bin leider für die ganze Woche raus mit fahren. Bekomme am Donnerstag Besuch und da muss noch einiges vorher erledigen.


----------



## gerdu (18. Mai 2009)

@Daniel: hab ich das richtig gesehen: Du hast Deine Altersklasse gewonnen? Glückwunsch, mach Dir nichts draus das nicht so viele in Deiner Klasse am Start waren, die anderen haben sich halt nicht getraut als sie gehört haben dass Du startest!

@Bernd: Glückwunsch zum siebten, jetzt kann ich Dich mal leistungsmäßig besser einschätzen weil ein paar Leute in Deinem Feld waren, die ich ganz gut von anderen Rennen kenne....bist Du Fully gefahren oder HT?

Wie schaut's morgen aus mindestens 2 T-Mobiler haben schon zugesagt, 18:30 - wie immer?


----------



## sportreisenwest (19. Mai 2009)

Bin Hardtail gefahren. Das Fully steht irgendwo in Deutschland bei einer DHL Spedition rum. Sehr ärgerliche Aktion.

Einschätzen? Bin nur Halbgas gefahren. Haha! Quatsch, aber für so einen wenig trainierenden Hobbyfahrer wie mich ganz passabel. Nächstes jahr trainiere ich mal auf das Rennen. So weit war das Trepppchen in meiner Alterklasse ja nicht weg. 

Heute Abend kann ich nicht. Unser Hund wurde wegen Altersschwäche heute früh eingeschläfert, bleibe deshalb zuhause!


----------



## sportreisenwest (19. Mai 2009)

@Helge
Wie verfahren? Ich bin immer relativ lange Strecken alleine oder zu zweit gewesen. 
Das war doch super ausgeschildert? Sagenhaft, der andere Helge!


----------



## picard2893 (19. Mai 2009)

Mein Bikekollege und ich fahren heute nacht ab 22:10 von Bonn aus ins Siebengebirge zum Ölberg rauf und dann vielleicht noch weiter zum Drachenfels... 

Aber ich schätze mal solche Touren macht ihr hier wohl gar nicht, oder?! Jedenfalls so wie ich das lese sind das wohl eher Abendtouren... 

Ich dachte echt, hier wären mehr Leute nachts unterwegs, schade...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Mai 2009)

ich glaub die meisten können einfach nicht erst um 1-2 Uhr im bett liegen wenn um 6 oder 7 uhr der wecker klingelt  bei uns isses nachtbiken im sinne von, dass wir auch im winter unsere abendrunden fahren wo es halt auch um 18 uhr schon "nacht" ist  aber generell wäre ich bei so ner richtigen nachtrunde gerne mal dabei, als student muss man ja net so früh ausm bett  aber bei so super wetter wie heute wäre es ja eine schande erst im dunklen loszufahren 
gruß


----------



## sportreisenwest (19. Mai 2009)

Genau, nach 22:00 loszufahren ist für die arbeitende Bevölkerung mit Kindern die in die Schule müssen doch etwas spät. 

@Uwe
Habe mich für Wetter angemeldet. Da haben wir dann den direkten Vergleich der sowieso klar zu Deinen Gunsten ausgehen wird.


----------



## gerdu (19. Mai 2009)

...wir fahren ja ins gleiche Trainingslager - dann werden wir wohl auch nicht so weit auseinanderliegen....

Kommt Dein Rad denn noch rechtzeitig an?

@Andi: heisst das Du kommst heute um 18:30?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard2893 (20. Mai 2009)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> ich glaub die meisten können einfach nicht erst um 1-2 Uhr im bett liegen wenn um 6 oder 7 uhr der wecker klingelt  bei uns isses nachtbiken im sinne von, dass wir auch im winter unsere abendrunden fahren wo es halt auch um 18 uhr schon "nacht" ist  aber generell wäre ich bei so ner richtigen nachtrunde gerne mal dabei, als student muss man ja net so früh ausm bett  aber bei so super wetter wie heute wäre es ja eine schande erst im dunklen loszufahren
> gruß


 
Aufgrund unserer Spät-Schichten (14:00 bis 22:00) können wir nachts Touren unternehmen und dann schön ausschlafen...

















und ein Panorama zum anklicken:


----------



## sportreisenwest (22. Mai 2009)

Melde mich mal gemeinsam mit Uwe ab, da wir ja mit unserer bike-sportreisen.de Truppe aus dem Vinschgau am Montag nach Utah/Moab und British Columbia starten.   Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass mir bis Montag noch'n Amboss oder ähnliches auf den Fuss fällt.  

Also nicht neidisch sein, wir werden Euch mit Helmkamera und Fotoapparat alles brav dokumentieren.  

Servus und haut rein......


----------



## MieMaMeise (22. Mai 2009)

Wünsche euch viel Spaß. Kommt gesund wieder!

Werde wohl am Sonntag späten Nachmittag ne Runde drehen. Wer will kann sich mit anschließen. Wo es hin geht weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## MieMaMeise (24. Mai 2009)

Wetter für Dienstag sieht bescheiden aus. Werde auf jeden Fall morgen fahren. Bin um 18:30Uhr bei T-Mobile. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## MieMaMeise (25. Mai 2009)

Hab heute leider doch keine Zeit.
Für alle die wärend der Feiertage Zeit haben. Ich würde gerne eine etwas längere Strecke zurücklegen. Wer Ideen hat oder mitkommen möchte ist gerne Eingeladen.


----------



## cycleman (25. Mai 2009)

Nacktbiken in Bonn?

Ihr seid ja alle bah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard2893 (25. Mai 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> Nacktbiken in Bonn?
> 
> Ihr seid ja alle bah


In Bonn und Umgebung... was stimmt denn daran nicht?! Überleg mal, gerade bei den Temperaturen kannst Du am Besten nachts fahren, weil kühler, keine Viecher, kein Sonnenbrand, keine Passanten im Weg, kein Stress, kein Lärm, keine "Lichtbremsung"  usw...


----------



## Bikoholic (26. Mai 2009)

Fährt heute einer ? Das Wetter sieht doch gut aus !

Gruß Alex


----------



## MieMaMeise (26. Mai 2009)

Ich heute nicht. In Endenich fängt es auch gerade an zu regnen.


----------



## MieMaMeise (26. Mai 2009)

Für Pfingstmontag planen Marco (bolt) und ich eine Ausfahrt auf dem Westerwald-Steig von Hachenburg nach Bad Hönnigen (Holzbachschlucht - Nister - Beulskopf - Wiedtal - Burglahr - Marother See - Weißenfelser Ley - Wallbachtal - Limeswachtürme). Sollten sich weitere Mitfahrer finden müssten diese in der Lage sein knapp 125km mit 3000+ hm bewältigen zu können (Daten können leicht abweichen da aus gpx-Track ausgelesen). 
Anfahrt und Rückfahrt wird jeweils mit der DB geschehen. Um möglichst Stress frei durch den Tag zu kommen, wollen wir früh starten. Mögliche Abfahrt wäre z.B. um 07:18 Uhr in Bonn-Beuel Gleis 2. Zwei Mal Umsteigen ist angesagt (Troisdorf und Au(Sieg)). Die Züge für die Rückfahrt fahren jeweils um xx:46 Uhr von Bad Hönningen Richtung Bonn-Beuel.
Wer sich uns anschließen möchte (ick gucke da vorallem nach Richtung Windeck, Tomburg und natürlich auch ins 7GB) möge sich bitte vorher bei uns melden, damit wir die Möglichkeit von Ermäßigungstickets für die Bahn klären können. Bei schlechtem Wetter wird die Tour auf Fronleichnam verschoben.


----------



## sportreisenwest (27. Mai 2009)

Hört sich nicht schlecht an. Die Wettervorhersage ist allerdings für Sonntag deutlich besser. Wie wird das zeitlich in etwa sein, wann schätz Du wird die Rückkunft  in Bonn sein?


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. Mai 2009)

Bin irgendwie leicht beschäftigt, komm ja kaum zum schreiben Oo
Wegen mir könnten wir auch Sonntag fahren. Aber wir sollten vielleicht an das Wanderfolk denken. Bin mir gerade nicht so sicher wann mehr los sein wird. Von der Zeit her sollten wir denk ich 8h Fahrzeit planen. Hört sich jetzt viel an, aber irgendwie wissen wir ja nicht was uns erwartet. Marco und Bernd wie siehts aus Sonntag oder Montag?


----------



## bolt (28. Mai 2009)

Ich kann auch am Sonntag. Ich glaube nicht, dass so viele Wanderer unterwegs sind. Den Westerwaldsteig kann man auch ganz gut mit dem Wiedwanderweg kombinieren. Ich hoffe doch mal, dass es deutlich unter 3000 HM werden!


----------



## sportreisenwest (28. Mai 2009)

Mist, jetzt hat Angelika uns am Sonntag mit 3 anderen Familien am frühen Nachmittag zum grillen verabredet. Bei mir bleibt dann nur der Montag. Das mit den HM ist mir egal, aber 6h würden auch reichen damit ich früher wieder in BN bin ...


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. Mai 2009)

Also in 6h werden wir es nicht schaffen. Mit nem 20er Schnitt fahre ich keine 100km+. Ich füge euch mal den Track bei den ich zusammen geklickt habe. Haben ja noch ein paar Tage um uns was zu überlegen.

Track (rechte Maus - Speichern unter...)


----------



## sportreisenwest (28. Mai 2009)

Dann plant mal ohne mich. Werde dann Sonntag Vormittag oder Montag mal ne größere Runde von 3 - 5h aber eben keine 8 - 10h drehen. 

Wir müssen ja am Ball bleiben, da Uwe jetzt so viel fährt, dass er in Wetter sehr fit sein wird. Und zu weit will ich ihn nicht weglassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JochenKlein (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

wie sieht es denn mit einem Eifelcross aus? Hätte am WE über Frohnleichnam Zeit (Freitag, Samstag oder Sonntag). Habe auch schön trainiert in Italien;-)

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Handlampe (29. Mai 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Für Pfingstmontag planen Marco (bolt) und ich eine Ausfahrt auf dem Westerwald-Steig von Hachenburg nach Bad Hönnigen (Holzbachschlucht - Nister - Beulskopf - Wiedtal - Burglahr - Marother See - Weißenfelser Ley - Wallbachtal - Limeswachtürme). Sollten sich weitere Mitfahrer finden müssten diese in der Lage sein knapp 125km mit 3000+ hm bewältigen zu können (Daten können leicht abweichen da aus gpx-Track ausgelesen).
> Anfahrt und Rückfahrt wird jeweils mit der DB geschehen. Um möglichst Stress frei durch den Tag zu kommen, wollen wir früh starten. Mögliche Abfahrt wäre z.B. um 07:18 Uhr in Bonn-Beuel Gleis 2. Zwei Mal Umsteigen ist angesagt (Troisdorf und Au(Sieg)). Die Züge für die Rückfahrt fahren jeweils um xx:46 Uhr von Bad Hönningen Richtung Bonn-Beuel.
> Wer sich uns anschließen möchte (ick gucke da vorallem nach Richtung Windeck, Tomburg und natürlich auch ins 7GB) möge sich bitte vorher bei uns melden, damit wir die Möglichkeit von Ermäßigungstickets für die Bahn klären können. Bei schlechtem Wetter wird die Tour auf Fronleichnam verschoben.



Wie ist denn jetzt der genaue Stand der Dinge?

Montag kann ich, Sonntag eher nicht...


----------



## MieMaMeise (29. Mai 2009)

Okay dann halten wir jetzt mal Montag fest. Ich kümmere mich nochmal wegen den Bahnzeiten und den wohl geplanten Bauarbeiten. Ich schreib euch 3 dann spätestens Samstag Abend diesbezüglich an.

Hey Jochen. Schön von dir zu hören. Eifelcross hört sich gut an. Lass uns am besten mal ab Dienstag gucken/planen.


----------



## gerdu (29. Mai 2009)

Hi Ihr Daheimgebliebenen,

hier mal ein kleines Utahupdate, leider ohne Fotos - die würdet Ihr aber eh nicht verkraften...
also bei uns läuft es bestens - eigentlich fast nur bergab aber das dann nur auf Wahnsinnstrails, wenn man denn mal bei der Gegend den Mund wieder zugekriegt hat. Der Amerikaner an sich fährt wohl grundsätzlich nur Trails....

Für Wetter braucht Ihr Euch also keine Sorgen zu machen. Bei einem Bonner Nightride fahre ich mehr Höhenmeter als hier in einer Woche...

Bis demnächst,

Uwe


----------



## MieMaMeise (30. Mai 2009)

Wie schön, dass du uns zumindest immer noch die Illusion lässt 
Hier noch ein Bild vom Schinderhannes:





Wie ich finde recht gelungen.


----------



## sportreisenwest (1. Juni 2009)

Gut gelungen und man erkennt das Du noch am fighten warst. Das war ziemlich am Ende, oder?

Heute habt ihr ja echt Schwein mit dem Wetter gehabt. Das war /ist ja extrem gut. 
Bitte maile mir noch die Dateien. Danke


----------



## MieMaMeise (1. Juni 2009)

Mr. W in Grün, wir hatten Sie fast zur Hälfte!
Wie geplant mühten sich ein Tomburger und zwei Kottenförster heute um 06 Uhr aus dem Bett, um ein wenig im Westerwald Rad zu fahren. Pünktlich schafften es alle zum Bahnhof. Leider unterlief Uwe ein kleines Missgeschick, sodass ich mich in diesem Beitrag ausschließlich auf Fakten beschränken werde (ich versuche es zumindest). Die Hinfahrt mit dem Zug gestaltete sich recht angenehm. Die 105(+3) Minuten Fahrzeit von Beuel nach Troisdrof nach Au(Sieg) nach Hachenburg vergingen wie im Fluge. Vor allem die Fahrt mit der Bimmelbahn von Au nach Hachenburg katapultierte mich in meine Schulzeit zurück.




Hachenburg Bahnhof

Ich Hachenburg angekommen geschah dann das zweite Missgeschick. Marco setzte sein Navi _etwas_ zu weit zurück. Der KM-Zähler war auf 0. Leider aber auch der gespeicherte Track. Zum Glück hatten mich meine Eltern mit einer ähnlich hochtechnisierten Elektronik ausgestattet. Eigentlich nicht wirklich notwendig, da der komplette Weg hervorragend beschildert ist.
Zum Weg selbst.
Pfadmäßg ging einiges.




Sobald der Weg in den Wald ging, wurde es fast immer einspurig.
Die von uns gefahrene Richtung schien uns recht gut geeignet zu sein, um sie mit dem Rad zu befahren. Wenige trage Passagen runter wie hoch. Aufstiege meistens auf recht breiten Wegen. Abfahrten wie schon geschrieben einspurig.




Erste Trageabfahrt hinter Hachenburg.




Erinnerungen an Malmedy wurden häufig geweckt.

Besonders gut hatten uns die Bereiche Nistertrails (viel Flow, ein paar Wurzeln, viele Brückchen), Wald rund um Kloster Marienthal (sah aus dem Zug schon recht schön aus), Auf und Abfahrt Rossbacherhäubchen (recht lange Auffahrt, etwas steinige Abfahrt), Auffahrt Richtung Hähnen (sehr viele, gut fahrbare Serpentinen). 
Eher nicht so der Bringer war der Bereich um Alhausen (kanpp 2km nur Tragen). Ansonsten konnten die etwas angemahnten Wiesen in einigen Berichten dazu verwendet werden, um etwas KM zu machen. Ich empfand nur die schlechte Bodenbeschaffenheit jener Wege etwas unvorteilhaft bei meinem eingesetztem Fortbewegunsmittel. Abschließend noch ein Bild kurz vor Bad Hönningen.




Wie es uns zu diesem Zeitpunkt geht kann man eventuell aus den Gesichtern ablesen.




Nach 137km (12km für Anfahrt/Abfahrt bitte abrechnen) und ca. 2850hm erreichten wir nach knapp 9h Fahrzeit Erpel am Rhein. Warum Erpel? Wir hatten den Zug in Bad Hönningen verpasst und hatten somit noch etwas Zeit.
Abschließend bleibt die Erkenntnis, dass dies nicht die letzte Westerwald-Tour gewesen sein wird (Ideen liegen schon vor, Umsetzung folgt). Dann vielleicht mit weniger Missgeschicken. 

geschaffte Grüße
Daniel

@Marco bitte ergänzen. Habe glaube diverse Täler vergessen.


----------



## picard2893 (1. Juni 2009)

Ralle ich hier was nicht oder hat hier jeder den Threadnamen nicht gelesen???  Was bitteschön hat die "Nacht" mit dem "Tag" zu tun 

Ich glaub, ich bin hier echt der Einzige, der wirklich nachts unterwegs ist...


----------



## MieMaMeise (1. Juni 2009)

Dieser Thread wurde Anfangs dazu erstellt, um sich in der Winterzeit zu Feierabend Runden zu verabreden. Wie Andi schon schrieb ist es im Winter üblich, dass es relativ früh dunkel wird. Die Assoziation Dunkel -> Nacht erscheint mir recht logisch, auch wenn die Tageszeit nicht immer damit übereinstimmt. Da die Stammbesetzung doch recht alleine war mit NR-Ausflügen im Winter, bildete sich schnell ein _Harterkern_ sodass wir uns auch zu Wochenendausfügen verabretet haben. Und da wir alle irgendwie ihren Ursprung hier in diesem Thread haben, machte es für uns keinen Sinn das Forum mit einem neuen Thema zu zumüllen. Es interessierte sich ja sonst niemand für das Nachtfahren. Und wenn doch, dann hatten diese Gruppen einen eigenen Thread. Wen das alles stört kann ja einen neuen "Wir fahren wirklich nur Nachts in Bonn" Thema aufmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard2893 (1. Juni 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Dieser Thread wurde Anfangs dazu erstellt, um sich in der Winterzeit zu Feierabend Runden zu verabreden. Wie Andi schon schrieb ist es im Winter üblich, dass es relativ früh dunkel wird. Die Assoziation Dunkel -> Nacht erscheint mir recht logisch, auch wenn die Tageszeit nicht immer damit übereinstimmt. Da die Stammbesetzung doch recht alleine war mit NR-Ausflügen im Winter, bildete sich schnell ein _Harterkern_ sodass wir uns auch zu Wochenendausfügen verabretet haben. Und da wir alle irgendwie ihren Ursprung hier in diesem Thread haben, machte es für uns keinen Sinn das Forum mit einem neuen Thema zu zumüllen. Es interessierte sich ja sonst niemand für das Nachtfahren. Und wenn doch, dann hatten diese Gruppen einen eigenen Thread. Wen das alles stört kann ja einen neuen "Wir fahren wirklich nur Nachts in Bonn" Thema aufmachen.


 
Oh sorry, ich wollte eure private Runde nicht stören. Vielleicht solltet ihr dann lieber ein Schild hinhängen: "Achtung, Members only!" 

Also wirklich, das kann doch nicht wahr sein... und das wollt ihr so weiter treiben bis zum nächsten Winter?! Ich glaub, dann mach ich wirklich einen eigenen Thread auf, der sich tatsächlich mit Biken at night beschäftigt... aber merkwürdig bleibt es dennoch, besonders für Neulinge wie mich, die erst denken: Hey, da sind ja doch noch einige nachts in Bonn unterwegs... tja, und dann das...


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. Juni 2009)

picard2893 schrieb:


> Oh sorry, ich wollte eure private Runde nicht stören. Vielleicht solltet ihr dann lieber ein Schild hin hängen: "Achtung, Members only!"


Nein das wollte ich damit nicht sagen und so ist es auch nicht. Wenn man allerdings schon auf Touren als Gruppe "Nachfahrer" angesprochen wird, macht es wenig Sinn sich was neues aus den Fingern zu saugen.


picard2893 schrieb:


> Also wirklich, das kann doch nicht wahr sein... und das wollt ihr so weiter treiben bis zum nächsten Winter


Keine Sorge. Das hatten wir bis zum letzten Winter auch schon so getrieben. Man muss sich zusammenreißen aber es geht.


picard2893 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, dann mach ich wirklich einen eigenen Thread auf, der sich tatsächlich mit Biken at night beschäftigt... aber merkwürdig bleibt es dennoch, besonders für Neulinge wie mich, die erst denken: Hey, da sind ja doch noch einige nachts in Bonn unterwegs... tja, und dann das...


Es hindert dich niemand daran deine Touren hier mit rein zuschreiben. Du kannst auch gerne mal mit uns mitkommen. Wir beißen nicht und sind auch kein "privat" Club. Ich für meinen Teil werde meine Beiträge hier weiter so schreiben wie gewohnt. Mir ist bekannt, dass die Leute die sich für unsere Aktivitäten interessieren auch hier mitlesen und die ganzen Sachen auch zuordnen können. Somit sehe ich zum Thema keine Polarität zum eigentlichen Inhalt.


----------



## picard2893 (2. Juni 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Nein das wollte ich damit nicht sagen und so ist es auch nicht. Wenn man allerdings schon auf Touren als Gruppe "Nachfahrer" angesprochen wird, macht es wenig Sinn sich was neues aus den Fingern zu saugen.
> 
> Keine Sorge. Das hatten wir bis zum letzten Winter auch schon so getrieben. Man muss sich zusammenreißen aber es geht.
> 
> Es hindert dich niemand daran deine Touren hier mit rein zuschreiben. Du kannst auch gerne mal mit uns mitkommen. Wir beißen nicht und sind auch kein "privat" Club. Ich für meinen Teil werde meine Beiträge hier weiter so schreiben wie gewohnt. Mir ist bekannt, dass die Leute die sich für unsere Aktivitäten interessieren auch hier mitlesen und die ganzen Sachen auch zuordnen können. Somit sehe ich zum Thema keine Polarität zum eigentlichen Inhalt.


 
Na schön, dann werd ich vorerst keinen neuen Thread starten, auch wenn ich hier wahrscheinlich der Einzige bleibe, der Nachtbilder schießt, was eigentlich schade ist, denn mal ehrlich, nachts auf dem Ölberg ist es echt toll. Man hört nichts außer das Rufen einer Eule, das Rascheln eines Rehs, oder das Dröhnen eines tieffliegenden Transportflugzeugs... 

Und mal abgesehen von Passanten, die doch tatsächlich noch um 23 Uhr am Rhein entlang latschen und sich tierisch über mein Licht aufregen ist doch alles in Butter. 

Ahso, also macht ihr das hier regelmäßig... naja... der Mensch gewöhnt sich an alles. Und es gibt einen Grund, warum ich in der Woche fast nur nachts unterwegs bin... Schichtdienst. Am WE bin ich immer mit Freunden unterwegs, also volles Programm. Kaum Zeit zum Üben...


----------



## bolt (2. Juni 2009)

Das war wirklich eine fantastische Tour gestern!!!! Noch weit besser als ich vorher dachte. Wunderschöne Natur, fantastische Wegführung, sehr viele Trails, im Grunde perfekt!!! Der Westerwald steht der Eifel in keinster Weise nach!!!!!! Hätte ich früher nicht gedacht.

Nächste Tour steht somit schon fest: Der 1. Teil des Westerwaldsteigs von Herborn nach Hachenburg, sind 112 km, das passt ja prima!!! Mit dem Zug kann man erfreulich leicht anreisen und ab Hachenburg wieder weg.

Dann doch wohl auch mit gerdu, manfred und uwe!!


----------



## Bikoholic (2. Juni 2009)

Ich würde heute 18.30 fahren wollen!Macht einer mit oder noch alle platt von der gestrigen Traumtour?

Gruß Alex


----------



## sportreisenwest (2. Juni 2009)

@Marco
Das kann schon was im Westerwald. Gernot und ich waren mit Pierre und der Windeck Truppe mal an der großen und kleinen Nister unterwegs. Das war auch klasse. 

@Nächste Tour
klar doch

@Alex
18:30 T-Mobile??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikoholic (2. Juni 2009)

Ja gerne ! Bis gleich 18.30 T-Mobile Parkplatz ;-))

Gruß Alex


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. Juni 2009)

Bin für heute fürs 7GB doch raus (Marco hatte es schon vorhergesehen). Werde nur etwas am Rhein langrollen denk ich.


----------



## scotty007 (2. Juni 2009)

2er-Gruppe T-Mobile startet erst ab 19Uhr in N'Holtorf!

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja - spätestens im Döner um halb...


----------



## sportreisenwest (3. Juni 2009)

Moin Martin,
das hab ich nicht mehr gelesen. Wir waren weiter südlich Richtung Ägidienberg sehr geil trailen. Alex kennt sich da richtig gut aus. Und danach in Oberdollendorf in der Bauernschänke.
Vielleicht bis nächsten Dienstag, dann ist Uwe ja auch wieder da. 
Servus   Bernd


----------



## gerdu (4. Juni 2009)

...ich hab Dönerentzug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Auch in Kanada hab ich keine eizige Dönerei gefunden, ist echt ne Marktlüche - Bilder gibts demnächst.....

Grüsse aus dem Land in dem man ein Held ist wenn man Trails anlegt!

Uwe


----------



## scotty007 (4. Juni 2009)

Trainingslager und kein Döner???
Dann musst Du ja jetzt echt fit sein 

Noch ein paar gute Trainingseinheiten - bis nächsten Dienstag


----------



## luckylocke (4. Juni 2009)

Hi Daniel und Marco,

Helm ab und Respekt; das liest sich echt gut und sieht spitze aus, was ihr über eure Tour abgeliefert habt. 
Ist das Pausenbild auf der Skilift-Bergstation entstanden?
Es gibt übrigens auch einen mit "i" gekennzeichneten Weg von Herborn über Hachenburg und Marienthal nach Königswinter, wäre vielleicht auch mal ein Projekt;-). Bis Dienstag


----------



## gerdu (5. Juni 2009)

Trainingseinheiten?  Ich bin noch nie so wenig radgefahren wie in diesem Urlaub, heute hatte ich sage und schreibe 1:15 Fahrzeit bei 250 Höhenmetern. Danach hatte niemand mehr Lust. Leider sind alle meine Mitfahrer nur am bergrunterfahren interessiert und alleine Radeln ist mir in der Wildnis etwas zu gefährlich - zumal sich hier neben den eh schon vorhandenen Bären seit einigen Tagen ein Cougar (leider nicht das Auto) rumtreiben soll, die sollen schon mal ganz gerne alleinradelnde Biker verspeisen!

Da sind mir doch die Kottenförster Wildschweine sympathischer....


----------



## cycleman (5. Juni 2009)

picard2893 schrieb:


> In Bonn und Umgebung... was stimmt denn daran nicht?! Überleg mal, gerade bei den Temperaturen kannst Du am Besten nachts fahren, weil kühler, keine Viecher, kein Sonnenbrand, keine Passanten im Weg, kein Stress, kein Lärm, keine "Lichtbremsung"  usw...



schade das du den witz überlesen hast


----------



## Denkpause (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem wir uns letzten Dienstag verpasst hatten, sollte es diese Woche wieder klappen. Der Dönermann war schon ein bisschen enttäuscht als wir nur zu zweit und ohne Uwe ankamen - dafür war der Dürüm umso größer und auf der Rückfahrt habe ich dann sogar mein Licht gebraucht, ... ;-)
Wenns Wetter passt, um 18:30 bei T-Mobile?
Gruß,
Ulrich (fleißiger Leser, neu angemeldet)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (7. Juni 2009)

Jo bin mit am Start.
Hab die Woche über frei. Werde also die Tage noch mal was längeres Fahren wenn das Wetter nicht komplett durchdreht.


----------



## picard2893 (7. Juni 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> schade das du den witz überlesen hast


 
welchen Witz?!


----------



## sportreisenwest (7. Juni 2009)

Fliege am Mittwoch ganz früh ab Hahn nach Bergamo und bin bis Sonntag am Gardasee. Bin erst Dienstag in einer Woche wieder am Start.....

Daniel, hab vergessen den Stick einzuwerfen. Mache ich morgen. Entschuldige die Verspätung.


----------



## MieMaMeise (7. Juni 2009)

Brauchte ihn erstmal nicht. Also alles noch im Grünen...  Kannst mir ja als Entschädigung ne Karte vom Largo schreiben


----------



## Denkpause (9. Juni 2009)

Moin,
schaffe es heute doch nicht. Uwe and Martin A. wollen allerdings kommen.
Viel Spaß,
Ulrich


----------



## gerdu (9. Juni 2009)

...jau, aber nur wenn's nicht zu doll regnet - hab gestern 'ne Zehnerkarte beim Dönermann gekauft!


----------



## MieMaMeise (9. Juni 2009)

Andi und ich fahren gegen 16:00Uhr schon mal ins 7GB uns einfahren. Bin gespannt ob wir genug Timing haben um gegen 18:30Uhr bei T-Mobile aufzuschlagen. Bis nachher...


----------



## scotty007 (9. Juni 2009)

Dann zieht Euch mal schön die Regenreifen auf 
Bin heute nicht dabei.


----------



## luckylocke (9. Juni 2009)

Hi, wollte eigentlich auch mal wieder mitfahren, aber mit dem Riss im Rahmen war das nicht so empfehlenswert. Am Freitag wird das Teil eingeschickt, mal schauen, wie STEVENS reagiert. Viel Spaß beim Biken Gernot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (9. Juni 2009)

...ich sach doch immer: der Trend geht zum Zweitrad.....


----------



## MieMaMeise (10. Juni 2009)

Sehr schöne und anstrengende Runde gestern. Jäckchen hatte wir zum Glück nur auf dem Heimweg benötigt. 

fast schon OT aber:
Hab einen schon bezahlten Startplatz für Sonntag über (85KM Malmedy). Möchte vor meiner Mündlichen kein Risiko mehr eingehen.


----------



## MieMaMeise (15. Juni 2009)

Bin für die ganze Woche raus. Falls ihr fahren solltet: Viel Spaß!


----------



## gerdu (16. Juni 2009)

...bin um 18:30 am Start wenn's nicht regnet.

@Daniel: Viel Erfolg!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. Juni 2009)

Heute werde ich wohl mal wieder beim Rennrad Unisport mitmachen, solang ich mir sicher sein kann dass ich trocken bleibe  Wenns evtl etwas regnen sollte fahr ich lieber mitm MTB bevor ich das Rennrad sauber machen muss  
Gruß


----------



## luckylocke (16. Juni 2009)

Ich war dann eine Runde laufen. Am Freitag habe ich mein Bike beim Händler abgegeben. Ich biete übrigens Wetten an, ob die Problembehandlung beim Hersteller mehr oder weniger als einen Monat dauert.
Viel Spaß beim biken
Gernot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (21. Juni 2009)

Wie schaut es bei euch diese Woche aus? Ich bin Dienstag Wohnung gucken. Würde somit wohl erst Mittwoch fahren können.

Wir sollten auch mal wieder einen Quatschabend zum Beispiel beim Addi planen. Marco und ich hatten diesen Donnerstag im Blick. Leider kann ich an diesem Tag wohl doch nicht. Wie passent wäre für euch der 02.07.?


----------



## gerdu (22. Juni 2009)

...bei mir klappt Dienstag wohl auch nicht...

2.7. sollte bei mir gehen.....


----------



## JochenKlein (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich hätte Mittwoch auch Zeit - nehmt ihr mich mit?

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. Juni 2009)

Ich werd morgen am frühen Nachmittag ne große Runde durch 7G starten... Ich denke mal da kann sich zeitlich wohl noch keiner anschließen 
Mittwoch würde ich auch nochmal nen lockeres Ründchen fahren, muss ja dann für SA und SO optimal erholt sein  
Mein Ziel für Samstag (hoffentlich nicht zu hoch gesteckt) unter 3:15h ! Tschaka 
Grüße


----------



## gerdu (23. Juni 2009)

...bin für den Rest der Woche auch raus, muß mich für Samstag schonen...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Juni 2009)

ne ganze woche vorher schonen ?


----------



## gerdu (23. Juni 2009)

...in meinem Alter geht das nicht anders...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Juni 2009)

naja, wenn man nach deinem alter geht müßtest nen monat vorher das letzte mal gefahren sein 





kleiner scherz am rande


----------



## BonnAndy (25. Juni 2009)

hallo zusammen. habe mir heute ein bike zugelegt damit es endlich nach 6 jahren wieder losgehn kann. suche allerdings jetz ab und an mal en bissle begleitung weil wie erwähnt ich ewig nich mehr gefahren bin!! könntet ihr mir evtl. en kleinen tipp geben? 

 lg andy


----------



## Marc B (25. Juni 2009)

Hi Andy,

hier im Regional-Forum Köln/Bonn gibt es neben diesem Thema weitere Threads, in denen reger Austausch herrscht und man sich prima mit anderen verabreden kann, auch als Neuling Einfach jeweils auf die letzte Seite des Threads klicken und was reinschreiben und sich den anderen anschließen.

Viel Spaß beim Wiedereinstieg!

- Dienstagstreff Bonn

- Tourentreff 7gebirge

- Kottenforst-Treff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BonnAndy (25. Juni 2009)

vielen dank werd mich mal da umsehen und hoffentlich in kürze mein neues bike einweihen. hoffe mal ich hab ne gute wahl getroffen

lg andy


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. Juni 2009)

zum runterfahren sicherlich  berg hoch wirste wohl immer nen paar körner mehr liegen lassen als andere


----------



## BonnAndy (25. Juni 2009)

hehe jo das wurde mir auch gesagt berghoch könnte ab und an was stressiger werden!!!  aber egal hauptsache hochkommen und am anderen ende wieder geil runter brettern


----------



## Marc B (25. Juni 2009)

BonnAndy schrieb:


> hehe jo das wurde mir auch gesagt berghoch könnte ab und an was stressiger werden!!!



Reine Gewöhnungssache


----------



## BonnAndy (26. Juni 2009)

AndiBonn86 wie oft gehst du biken? und wo?

lg andy allerdings mit *y*


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. Juni 2009)

jetzt wo ich wieder zeit habe (jaja diese studenten  ) versuche ich schon zwischen 2-4 mal die woche zu fahren... und wenn dann im 7G natürlich! Aber bevorzugt mit 100er Hardtail, also soweit es geht schnell hoch und schnell runter  Aber keine Sprünge oder Drops oder son Kram, "nur" zügig die trials mitnehmen  Hier im Thread wirste denke ich keinen finden der so Freeride fährt... aber irgendwo im forum gibts bestimmt so leute die dat im 7G machen 
grüße


----------



## BonnAndy (26. Juni 2009)

jaja studenten halt  ja sprünge und drops naja nach 6 jahren pause muss das noch nich so sein!!! aber wie du schon sagtest habe welche gefunden die es machen!!! 

lg


----------



## sportreisenwest (27. Juni 2009)

Jetzt bin ich seit über ner Woche auch mal wieder online. Bin kaum auf dem Bike unterwegs gewesen   und wenn nur kurze Kofo Runden. In Wetter starte ich nicht, familiäre Verpflichtungen und da wir nächste Woche in Urlaub fahren noch ne menge zu erledigen. uwe und Daniel viel Erfol in Wetter!


----------



## MieMaMeise (27. Juni 2009)

War leider nicht dabei. Wir sehen uns Dienstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. Juni 2009)

Heute 18:30 Telekom steht ? Momentan sind dicke Gewitter im Anmarsch aber in 4 Stunden sollte es wieder ganz in Ordnung aussehen


----------



## MieMaMeise (30. Juni 2009)

Jups 18:30 Uhr T-Mobile.


----------



## MieMaMeise (30. Juni 2009)

Richtig schnieke Runde war das heute! So ein großes, homogenes Grüppchen waren wir lange nicht. 

Zu Donnerstag: Uwe kann leider nicht. Aus diesem Grund würde ich vorschlagen noch mal um eine Woche zu verschieben. Schreibt mal eure Meinung.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Juli 2009)

wenn kein wunder passiert bin ich morgen nicht dabei  hab mir letzte woche was gefangen und hüstel schöne schleimklümpchen vor mich hin... super start in den juli hmpf, also dann schöne fahrt morgen


----------



## MieMaMeise (6. Juli 2009)

Bin auch krank Oo üblicherweise bei mir wieder der Hals. Bin für morgen also auch raus.


----------



## gerdu (6. Juli 2009)

...dafür bin ich dabei - wie immer 18:30 T-Mobile.

Do könnte ich wohl, allerdings etwas später - so ca. ab 21 Uhr, vorher muss ich den Ulrich noch beim Rennradeln unterstützen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denkpause (6. Juli 2009)

Moin,
ich kann morgen leider nicht. Nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei.
Gute Besserung an die Invaliden.
Ulrich

@Uwe: Da müssen wir am Donnerstag ganz schön Gas geben. Die Tour liegt bei ungefähr 106km durch 7GB und Westerwald, ...


----------



## Kevin-K (7. Juli 2009)

Tach,
habe heute auch mal zeit und komme mal mit!
Bis dann, Kevin


----------



## gerdu (13. Juli 2009)

...was macht unser Sanatorium? Morgen wieder alle Einsatzbereit? Wie immer 18:30 bei T-Mobile.....


----------



## Kevin-K (13. Juli 2009)

...also ich bin wieder mit dabei!
Gruß Kevin


----------



## luckylocke (13. Juli 2009)

Ich komme auch mal wieder mit
Bis dann Gernot


----------



## MieMaMeise (13. Juli 2009)

Trails sind alle schön trocken. Freue mich schon auf morgen. Hinterrad passt auch Uwe! Haste fein jemacht. Bis moin....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Juli 2009)

Bin auch am Start !


----------



## MieMaMeise (20. Juli 2009)

Programmtipp:
Morgen 18:30 Uhr ab T-Mobile, kleine Runde Richtung Auge-Gottes
Übermorgen 18:30 Uhr ab Nachtigallental, Mr. Daywalker läd ein zu einer humorvollen Ausfahrt durchs 7GB


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Juli 2009)

werd morgen wenn ich mich nicht nochmal melde auch 18:30 t-mobile sein! jetzt gehts erstmal noch das studentenleben ausnutzen 
schönen abend


----------



## Kevin-K (20. Juli 2009)

Werde morgen auch wieder um 18.30 bei T-Mobile sein! Auge Gottes hört sich doch ganz gut an!
bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (20. Juli 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Programmtipp:
> Morgen 18:30 Uhr ab T-Mobile, kleine Runde Richtung Auge-Gottes


wie? kein Döner?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Juli 2009)

waaaaas ? na ich bitte drum, sonst komm ich doch net ! 
wobei es eher dürum als döner ist


----------



## gerdu (20. Juli 2009)

...bin morgen dabei....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Juli 2009)




----------



## MieMaMeise (21. Juli 2009)

Hattet ihr auch so viele Dornen in Schienbein und Wade? Oder muss ich mir um meine Beinarbeit Gedanken machen? Hat viel Spaß gemacht heute!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. Juli 2009)

so sollte es jeden dienstag enden


----------



## VanTheMan (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal fragen wo in Bonn ihr denn immer Biken geht? Ich treibe mich meistens mit einem Kumpel auf dem Venusberg und im Kottenforst rum.

Würde mich bei Gelegenheit evtl. mal gerne anschließen, wenn ihr nix dagegen habt

viele Grüße

Simon


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. Juli 2009)

Wir fahren eigentlich in letzter Zeit immer im Siebengebirge. Bietet bissel mehr Abwechslung und Potential als der Kottenforst 
Einfach mal Dienstags zu unserem wöchentlichen Treff 18:30 gegenüber von T-Mobile an der Südbrücke am Parkplatz vorbei schauen. Etwas Kondition und Quälbereitschaft sollteste aber mitbringen 
Gruß


----------



## gerdu (23. Juli 2009)

...was meinst Du mit Quälbereitschaft? Die Kopfschmerzen am nächsten morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Juli 2009)

Die auch


----------



## sun909 (23. Juli 2009)

VanTheMan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen wo in Bonn ihr denn immer Biken geht? Ich treibe mich meistens mit einem Kumpel auf dem Venusberg und im Kottenforst rum.
> 
> ...



Hi,
mit "Quälbereitschaft" meint er, dass das die schnelle Truppe ist, die bei T-Mobile startet 

7G hat auf jeden Fall mehr zu bieten als Kottenforst oder Venusberg (gähn...).

Nur bitte darauf achten, dass dort auch einige Jogger und Fußgänger unterwegs sind! Sprich, rechtzeitig klingeln und ohne blockierende Reifen an den Leuten vorbei.

Grüßen hilft 

Ansonsten einfach mal ins Last-Minute-Biking schauen, da sind auch immer Touren im Umland dabei.

grüße
sun909


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Juli 2009)

Ach jooo, so schnell auch net  Also keine Scheu haben! Bisher haben wir noch keinen verloren  

Apropo Quälbereitschaft, bin mir noch net ganz sicher mit der Rennradrunde heute... Meiner Analyse des Regenradars nach könnte man Glück haben und trocken bleiben oder man bekommt erfrischende Schauer ab  Mal gucken wie es in ner Stunde aussieht!

Bist du dabei, Mr. Kopfschmerz ? 


Oder vllt. alternativ ne Runde mitm MTB ?! Da wäre Regen net so dramatisch...


----------



## Kevin-K (23. Juli 2009)

Also bei ner Regen-MTB-Runde wäre ich auch mit dabei!! Alleine werde ich bei dem wetter glaube ich nicht losfahren!!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Juli 2009)

OK Kevin und ich treffen uns um 18:00 unter der Südbrücke (natürlich auf der Beuler Seite  ) Also nicht beim T-Mobile Treffpunkt wie sonst... vllt ließt das ja jemand und will sich spontan anschließen  und es geht ums MTB und net RR 

Grüße


----------



## MieMaMeise (23. Juli 2009)

Leider zu früh, muss gleich erst mal zum Amt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Juli 2009)

Ihr habt einen gleichmäßigen teint (schreibt man das so ?  ) verpasst


----------



## Kevin-K (23. Juli 2009)

was immer du auch meinst... Wollte auch noch ein Foto von meinem Sonnenbrillenabdruck machen, aber da mein Handy so verschmutzt war, hab ich es dann gelassen!!


----------



## MieMaMeise (24. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht schon mal zur Planung der nächsten Woche:
Wollen wir nicht gucken fahren wie viel Wasser wieder in der Wahnbachtalsperre drin ist?


----------



## gerdu (24. Juli 2009)

...lass das mit der Wahnbachtalsperre mal verschieben, wenn "der Meister" und "Schizzo" tatsächlich kommen brauchen wir ein paar Berge.....

@Andi: Wetter war besser als erwartet, sind tatsächlich fast 100 km / 1000 Hm in die Eifel gefahren und hatten nur einen Schauer - war aber zum Glück warm genug.....


----------



## MieMaMeise (24. Juli 2009)

Was, wer, wo? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. Juli 2009)

Gnade Meister, Gnade ! 


Bin auch eher für nen paar Höhenmeter sammeln


----------



## gerdu (24. Juli 2009)

@Daniel: ja, Du gehst ja immer schon bevor es richtig lustig wird....


----------



## MieMaMeise (27. Juli 2009)

Aufgrund meiner derzeitigen Wochenendaktivitäten bin ich derzeit etwas unausgeglichen und habe deshalb entschieden, mich morgen hier anzuschließen. Würde allerdings Mittwoch wieder eine Runde Rad fahren wollen. Falls ihr fahren solltet: Viel Spaß!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Juli 2009)

Da ich morgen wohl das erste und letzte mal diese woche fahre, will ich ne schöne flotte runde jenseits der 1000hm und 20km/h bitte  Muss ja ne woche vorhalten!

und ich hätte nen vorschlag welche auffahrt wir mal am anfang mitnehmen  Kevin weiß glaub ich bescheid


----------



## Kevin-K (27. Juli 2009)

Oh Jaaa, der Bittweg... bin dabei, aber das mit den 20km/h Durchnitt will ich dann aber mal sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (28. Juli 2009)

@Daniel: sorry , hab 'ne Verabredung mit dem Meister und Schizzo - 

@alle: bin also normal um 18:30 bei T-Mobile am Start...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. Juli 2009)

es werden noch wetten angenommen  kommt er oder kommt er nicht ?? also ich denke eher nicht


----------



## gerdu (28. Juli 2009)

...ich glaub's auch nicht - ist aber egal, wenn's Wetter schön bleibt sollten wir auf jeden Fall in der Altstadt enden, diesmal pack ich direkt genug Geld ein ;-)


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. Juli 2009)

jap ich auch  aber diesmal bleibt die nacht wohl leider net so schön lauwarm  na ma schaun!


----------



## Kevin-K (28. Juli 2009)

da ich jetzt Urlaub habe, packe ich auch mal was Geld ein! Hoffe das Wetter wird noch besser


----------



## sportreisenwest (28. Juli 2009)

Da Daniel gerade vorbeigefahren ist schreib ich mal wieder etwas.

Ewig nichts mehr geschrieben. Etwas viel Arbeit und  Familienurlaub mit Offlinezeiten. War bis gestern auch noch in den Dolomiten in San Martino di Castrozza. Sehr geil . Deshalb muss ich heute im Office nachsitzen. Nächste Woche wahrscheinlich Holland und wieder nicht dabei.  

Es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten. Haut rein....
Am WE ist auch noch 24h MTB am Ring.....

@Uwe:Wann sprechen wir mal? Ist ja schon ewig her die Utah Aktion!


----------



## DaGore (29. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbebZ4ZXKI4"]YouTube - a short trip to cologne[/ame]


----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. Juli 2009)

boah ging es mir heute tagsüber schlecht >_< wär ich mal beim radler geblieben!


----------



## Denkpause (29. Juli 2009)

Habt Ihr die Nachwuchstalente noch getroffen? Was war die Ausrede?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denkpause (29. Juli 2009)

Cooles Video übrigens - wir sollten uns mal den Bierradlwagen für eine 7G Runde ausleihen. Im Training sind wir ja in beiden Disziplinen, ... ;-)))


----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. Juli 2009)

Ne leider keinen getroffen! Aber dafür irgendwie mit zwei frauen/mädels ins gespräch gekommen und eine davon kannte auch den Meister  über mehrere ecken.... die welt ist echt klein schonmal


----------



## MieMaMeise (29. Juli 2009)

Was zur Hölle treibt ihr nach dem Rad fahren jetzt immer? Oo


----------



## Kevin-K (29. Juli 2009)

Tja Andi, mir ging es heute gut! War die richtige Wahl mit meinem Kölsch-Cola!!! Warscheinlich lag es aber auch daran, das ich auf der Rückfahrt nach Bad Honnef alles wieder ausgeschwitzt habe!


----------



## Kevin-K (30. Juli 2009)

Hat jemad spontan Lust auf ne Runde MTB?? 18:00 Telekom??


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. August 2009)

hey hey 
also ich bin kommenden dienstag wie angekündigt leider net dabei... 
ich schätze mal touren tagsüber am DO oder FR hat wohl keiner zeit ?! 
nun denn... ich muss hier mal weiter machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolt (3. August 2009)

Hey Uwe,

habe ich das richtig gesehen. 5. Platz bei Rad am Ring im 2er-Team!!!!!! Das ist ja phänomenal!!!! Glückwunsch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MieMaMeise (3. August 2009)

Glückwunsch Uwe! Tolle Leistung!
Bin morgen wieder mit bei.


----------



## gerdu (3. August 2009)

...danke, danke - Altersklasse waren wir sogar erster und vor allen Dingen wo ich immer besonderen Wert drauf lege:

*Die Bierbauch und unrasierte Beine Klasse haben wir mit großem Abstand gewonnen!*

Ich bin morgen auch am Start, allerdings kann ich bestimmt nur langsam fahren....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. August 2009)

net schlecht herr specht  glückwunsch!
wahrscheinlich durch die extra energien von dienstag abend/nacht


----------



## Kevin-K (3. August 2009)

Glückwunsch auch von Mir!!! Respekt!!

Werde morgen warscheinlich keine Zeit haben. Falls doch, melde ich mich nochmal...


----------



## luckylocke (3. August 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Uwe, eine Spitzenleistung!! 
Bis morgen, Gernot


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. August 2009)

eigentlich müßte doch bei so nem sieg ne runde springen lassen drin sein !


----------



## gerdu (3. August 2009)

@Andi: ich dachte Du kannst morgen nicht? 

@Gernot: wie war's denn bei Dir, hab Dich gar nicht gesehen?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. August 2009)

ne kann ich auch net  war natürlich auf übernächste woche bezogen 


edit: quark ich mein nächste woche... bin schon total durch wind durch das monotone lernen


----------



## sportreisenwest (3. August 2009)

N'Abend,
bin ab morgen mal wieder ne Woche in Holland im Sand buddeln. 
Euch viel Spaß auf dem Bike oder beim regenerieren.

Servus   Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin-K (4. August 2009)

Kann doch mitkommen! Heute Abend wieder in der Bonner Altstadt ein bis 2 Bierchen trinken???


----------



## gerdu (4. August 2009)

...hört sich echt mal wie ein Plan an!


----------



## Kevin-K (6. August 2009)

Hat heute vormittag jemand Zeit und Lust auf ne MTB-Tour??


----------



## gerdu (10. August 2009)

...sooo, der Dienstag steht mal wieder vor der Tür! 

Wer ist dabei?

Grüße,

Uwe


----------



## MieMaMeise (10. August 2009)

Meiner einer. Wo soll es denn hingehen?


----------



## gerdu (10. August 2009)

...bin flexibel, solange wir am Ende wieder in der Altstadt landen.....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. August 2009)

werd wohl auch am start sein wenn nix dazwischen kommt!  gegen nen bissel warmen regen hätt ich auch nix


----------



## scotty007 (10. August 2009)

muss morgen evtl nachkommen, habe noch Termin bis halb 7...

Downtown-Absturz schenk ich mir - habe die Woche zuviel zu tun, den Gehirnzellen-Verlust hole ich nie wieder nach 

Dönern geht aber immer!!!


----------



## Kevin-K (10. August 2009)

Kann morgen leider nicht mitkommen, bin beruflich unterwegs... Aber nächste Woche Dienstag warscheinlich wieder mit Altstadt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (11. August 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei, bis nachher


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. August 2009)

Uwe, du glaubst net wen ich in der Nachtschicht getroffen habe! Etwa gegen 1:30 an der Theke während ich mir nen neues Bier geholt habe, stehen da Hanna und der Meister  Sie haben etwas gebraucht bis sie mich wieder erkannt haben, aber naja immerhin! Der Meister war aber gar net so cool drauf wie letztes mal, naja keine Ahnung, paar Minuten gequaselt und dann wieder abgerauscht zu den anderen... So, also dan gute Nacht und bis Donnerstag wenn nix schief läuft!
Grüße


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. August 2009)

Heute jemand Bock auf ne Runde ?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. August 2009)

so, mein dritter eintrag in folge  und etwas mit carpe einfluss.... (jaja die studenten)
wie schauts aus mit heute/morgen ?? am start ? wenns nur ne gemütliche runde wird würde ich vorher noch was alleine fahren, wenn aber alle fit sind wäre ne power runde net schlecht  also eure meinungen sind gefragt  ob ich morgen bock auf bier in der altstadt habe muss man erstmal sehen 
grüße


----------



## MieMaMeise (18. August 2009)

Bin da.


----------



## gerdu (18. August 2009)

...ich würd sagen mittleres Tempo und dafür Powerbier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (18. August 2009)

Werde auch parat sein, bis denne


----------



## scotty007 (18. August 2009)

können wir uns drauf einigen, dass es verdammt hart wird - für alle Beteiligten


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. August 2009)

ohja, es wurde verdammt hart  dank gerds großzügigkeit immer nachzuschenken, ich bin weg


----------



## luckylocke (19. August 2009)

Guten Morgen (an die Studenten unter den Mitlesern gerichtet) und Hallo, 
hat jemand Interesse am Samstag ein paar Trails um Herchen herum zu fahren und dann ggf. den Siegwanderweg zurückzufahren?
Abfahrt wäre mit der Bahn um 12:14 Uhr ab Oberkassel, in Beuel drei min später. 
Gernot


----------



## scotty007 (20. August 2009)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Guten Morgen (an die Studenten unter den Mitlesern gerichtet) und Hallo,
> hat jemand Interesse am Samstag ein paar Trails um Herchen herum zu fahren und dann ggf. den Siegwanderweg zurückzufahren?
> Abfahrt wäre mit der Bahn um 12:14 Uhr ab Oberkassel, in Beuel drei min später.
> Gernot


bin dabei!
wann wären wir etwa wieder zurück?


----------



## luckylocke (20. August 2009)

Die Abfahrtszeit hat sich geändert: wir fahren schon um 10:14 Uhr ab Oberkassel nach Herchen.


----------



## scotty007 (24. August 2009)

Morgen jmd um 18:30 an der T-Mobile dabei?
gerdu will sich ausschließlich auf den Apres konzentrieren


----------



## MieMaMeise (24. August 2009)

Bin morgen auch raus. Bekomme am Mittwoch Besuch. Da muss noch so einiges erledigt werden vorher.


----------



## gerdu (24. August 2009)

...wie schon gesagt - bin morgen zum grillen und chillen eingeladen, würde aber später noch in der Altstadt aufschlagen falls jemand mitkommt....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. August 2009)

bin auch net dabei, wetter läd net unbedingt so ein und  hab auch zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. August 2009)

mir steht der kram schon bis zum hals... deswegen werd ich wohl doch mal 18:30 am start sein wenn es net regnet und falls niemand da steht radl ich allene ne runde 

altstadt bin ich aber net dabei...


----------



## luckylocke (25. August 2009)

Ich habe mir am Sa das Knie verdreht und kann daher auch nicht fahren. Viel Spass beim biken


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. August 2009)

bin noch am grübeln... wenn ich wüßte dass ich net alleine durch den matsch radl wäre ich am start, aber so allene bei dem wetter aufraffen... hmpf


----------



## gerdu (31. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wie schaut's diese Woche aus - jemand am Start?

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (31. August 2009)

ne ich bin raus für diese woche... und nächste woche bin ich auch net da weil ich ja irgendwo in den alpen höhenluft schnupper  also dann bis in drei wochen


----------



## MieMaMeise (1. September 2009)

Bin wohl auch raus. Muss mich wie schon mal gesagt ab heute neu strukturieren und am Samstag gehts für eine Woche nach Italien. Helge hatte aber eventuell Interesse angekündigt.


----------



## gerdu (1. September 2009)

Mir ist's wohl auch zu nass...


----------



## MieMaMeise (5. September 2009)

Wer mir innerhalb der nächsten 5 Minuten noch seine Adresse schickt, kann noch auf die Postkartenliste gelangen.  Melde mich ansonsten erstmal für eine Woche ab!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. September 2009)

zu spät ^^ und wer es bei mir innerhalb von 5min macht kriegt ne karte ausser schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (7. September 2009)

Morgen 18:30Uhr jemand am Start oder alle out of Bonn?


----------



## luckylocke (7. September 2009)

Hi,
an meinem letzten Urlaubstag werde ich tagsüber radeln. Der Doc hat grünes Licht gegeben. Seit Sonntag fahr ich wieder (RR erstmal). 

Ansonsten allen Urlaubern gute Erholung, allen Wettkämpfern viel Erfolg und allen Daheimgebliebenen viel Spaß morgen. Bis demnächst


----------



## luckylocke (14. September 2009)

Hallo,

wie sieht es denn bei Euch mit Tour aus? 18:30 Uhr ab Timohbeil.


----------



## scotty007 (14. September 2009)

wieder fit?

ja klar, sollte klappen morgen. lust habe ich auf jeden fall - muss nur noch das wetter mitspielen


----------



## MieMaMeise (14. September 2009)

Bin morgen bis 18:30Uhr in der FH somit leider keiner Zeit.


----------



## luckylocke (14. September 2009)

Da ich morgen wahrscheinlich nicht ins Net komme, um Mails zu checken, werde ich bei anständigem Wetter einfach um 18.30 Uhr bei T-Mobil auf der Matte stehen.

@Daniel: Sag nicht, du musst zum Bund/Zivildienst? Bei der Wehrungerechtigkeit (nur ca. 30 % eines Jahrgangs werden eingezogen) würde ich versuchen, drumherum zu kommen. Tja, nur wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (14. September 2009)

Bin leider zum 01.10. einberufen. Zweiter Widerspruch läuft. Aussicht auf Erfolg besteht eher nicht. Das ist alles so dermaßen zum  und :kotz:


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. September 2009)

bin auch net am start... aber nächste woche wieder! bei dem wetter verpass ich wohl eh nix


----------



## Denkpause (14. September 2009)

Tach zusammen, 
auch ich bin morgen am Start.
@MieMaMeise: Das ist echt schade und klingt unfair. Schalt einfach Dein Gehirn aus und durch, ...
Ulrich


----------



## luckylocke (14. September 2009)

Nach stundenlangem herumdiletantieren an meinem PC habe ich ihn jetzt doch einigermaßen zum Laufen bekommen.
Dann bis morgen...
BW = besch.... Zeit meines Lebens


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. September 2009)

besch.... ist jetzt nur die frage ob "issen" oder "issenste" hin kommt


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. September 2009)

bin doch am start... also bis gleich ! nachem radar bleibst ja trocken


----------



## gerdu (21. September 2009)

Hey Mädels,

melde mich zurück aus dem Urlaub.

Wie schaut's diese Woche aus - jemand beim Biken und Chillen dabei?

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. September 2009)

hey!
also ich werde wohl vor Ort sein um 18:30. Aber ich bin noch net 100%ig zuversichtlich mit dem Knie, daher muss ich evtl. wie letzte Woche auf halber Strecke abbrechen... mal schauen wie es sich morgen fährt...

Grüße


----------



## luckylocke (21. September 2009)

Wenn die Halspest bis zum morgigen Nachmittag weg ist, bin ich dabei.


----------



## MieMaMeise (22. September 2009)

Bin auch dabei. Also das heißt falls mir bis dahin nicht die Decke auf den Kopf fällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. September 2009)

Bin doch net dabei, viel spaß bei dem super wetter!


----------



## luckylocke (22. September 2009)

Ich muss leider passen... Viel Spass bei dem spitzen Wetter


----------



## MieMaMeise (23. September 2009)

Wann war der Marathon nochmal, Uwe? Der Bund hat sich vorerst vertagt mit dem Hinweis: verzogen aus dem Zuständigkeitsbereich Berlin.


----------



## gerdu (23. September 2009)

...11. Oktober in Büchel...

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## MieMaMeise (23. September 2009)

Das passt. Dachte schon das kollidiert mit BR2009. Plan mich mal mit ein.


----------



## MieMaMeise (23. September 2009)

Kurze Programmhinweise für die nächste Zeit:
05.10.2009 18:30 - Drachenblut Vernichtungstour 2009 
20.10.2009 18:30 - zweijähriges Bestehen "Nachtbiken in Bonn"

Alles noch etwas hin. Aber ich wollts schon mal gesagt haben.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. September 2009)

die beiden termine klingen interessant  werde wohl am start sein wenn nix dazwischen kommt und es net vergesse 
wie siehts mit morgen aus ? letzte rennradtour der saison, seid ihr dabei ? wenn das wetter mitspielt kann man mit mir rechnen!
grüße


----------



## scotty007 (23. September 2009)

Jau, ist zumindest eingeplant.


----------



## gerdu (24. September 2009)

...jau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (24. September 2009)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...jau


Jo, auf deine Anmeldung habe ich noch gewartet


----------



## Marc B (24. September 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich brauche mal kurz eure Hilfe Und zwar will ich jetzt ab und zu auch mal bei den Nightrides dabei sein, jedoch nicht so häufig, da ich meistens morgens fahre. Meine Lidl-Lampe hat ja schnell den Dienst versagt (Gewinde kaputt) und jetzt suche ich eine günstige Lampe. Weil ich sie ja nicht so häufig brauche, soll es kein High-End.Teil sein.

Reicht diese hier?
http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/133661

oder die?
http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/134583

oder muss diese sein: 
http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/242740

Thanks für eure Tipps!
Marc


----------



## gerdu (24. September 2009)

@Spooky: Du hattest sicher nichts anderes erwartet

@Marc.  ...sind meiner Ansicht nach alle für MTB im Dunkeln nicht so geeignet - das günstigste was ich für geeignet halte sieht so aus:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149


----------



## Marc B (24. September 2009)

Und die hier als Kompromiss?

http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/133826


----------



## gerdu (24. September 2009)

Kenn ich nicht - 0,5 W LED Leistung hört sich aber nicht unbedingt vielversprechend an...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. September 2009)

oder man darf nur die strecken fahren die man blind kennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (24. September 2009)

Ich bin am Dienstag "blind" inmitten der beleuchteten Gruppe auf fremden Trails gefahren, das hat schon Spaß gemacht Aber eine richtige Leuchte wäre da schon besser.


----------



## luckylocke (24. September 2009)

@marc: Ich muss mal erwähnen, dass Fussballstadionatmosphäre nachts im Wald herrscht, wenn einige Mitfahrer ihre Lampen einschalten.


----------



## Marc B (24. September 2009)

luckylocke schrieb:


> @marc: Ich muss mal erwähnen, dass Fussballstadionatmosphäre nachts im Wald herrscht, wenn einige Mitfahrer ihre Lampen einschalten.



..habe ich mir fast gedacht Bei mir wird dann eher (Licht-)Kegelatmosphäre herrschen...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. September 2009)

irgendwie freu ich mich auch wieder auf die wintersaison  hat auch ihren reiz, auch wenn man sich teilweise alles abfriert und man sich mehr überwnden muss sich aufs radl zu schwingen


----------



## gerdu (28. September 2009)

...wie schaut's diese Woche aus? Mal wieder jemand Lust zur Wahnbachtalsperre zu fahren, schau'n ob die inzwischen wieder voll ist?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. September 2009)

joap wäre mal ne abwechslung  inklusive mong schi ho pfad oder wie dat dingen hieß  wo genau der einstieg dazu ist weiß jemand ? oder soll ich nochmal schaun ob ich den track finde...
gruß


edit:
ah habs schon direkt gefunden, spiele ihn mal vorsichthalber aufs navi


----------



## luckylocke (28. September 2009)

Bin dabei,

war am Fr. noch auf dem HCM-Pfad und in der Kaldauer Grube, immer wieder schön.


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. September 2009)

Kann morgen eher nicht. Habe lange in der FH zu tun. Eventuell kann man sich zu einem alternativ Termin am Donnerstag zusammenfinden. Ab nächster Woche sieht es insgesamt bei mir wieder besser aus.


----------



## Denkpause (28. September 2009)

Kann leider nicht, habe gerade gesehen, dass meine HR-Nabe Schrott ist.  
Muß mir also erst ein neues HR besorgen. 
Eventuell klappt es dann auch nächsten Montag nicht mit mir, ...
Viel Spaß,
Ulrich


----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. September 2009)

Hm das ist doof, aber ne Woche für nen neues HR sollte ja drin sein  H&S Bike ist ja direkt um die Ecke!
Hoffentlich macht dat Wetter morgen mit, aber ich bin motiviert und werd auch im Regen antanzen solang es net wer weiß wie strömt 
Also dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denkpause (30. September 2009)

HR ist wieder gaengig! Freue mich auf dieTour am Montag. 
Wie war es gestern?


----------



## scotty007 (30. September 2009)

Nichts für Dich - ging teilweise ins Gelände


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. September 2009)

gelände schön und gut, aber auch schnell und lang! deswegen sei froh, dass dein rad kaputt war...


----------



## Denkpause (1. Oktober 2009)

Schnell zum Dürüm und dann noch lang ins Pawlow?
Naja, wär gerne dabei gewesen, ... 

Viele Grüße aus Bayrisch Zell,
Ulrich


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. Oktober 2009)

Wie siehts aus mit Montag, Treffpunkt ist da ja Eingang Nachtigallental 18:30, wäre jemand dabei sich 18:10 bei T-Mobiel zu treffen ??
Grüße


----------



## scotty007 (2. Oktober 2009)

macht Sinn - lass Montag noch mal schauen, dass nix dazwischenkommt...


----------



## luckylocke (3. Oktober 2009)

Hi, 

ich bin auch um 18:10 Uhr bei den Timos. 

@Martin: Das war eine schöne, aber anstrengende Strecke heute. Nächstes Mal fahren wir mit der Bahn bis Ehrenbreitstein und dann den Rheinsteig zurück nach Bonn


----------



## scotty007 (3. Oktober 2009)

Ja, war super Tour! Tja, über 2000 Höhenmeterchen hinterlassen im Herbst nun mal ihre Spuren - Beine sind  schööön schwer


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. Oktober 2009)

Äh, bitte das nächste Mail Bescheid geben. Hatte mich heute tagsüber gelangweilt.
Bin leider Montag bei der Tour nicht dabei. Beim Rest allerdings schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (4. Oktober 2009)

...bin auch um 18:10 bei Timo.....


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. Oktober 2009)

Besteht für 24h-Duisburg für ein 4er oder 8er Team Interesse? Hier die Ausschreibung. Könnt euch ja bis morgen mal eine Meinung überlegen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Oktober 2009)

Da so nen 24 Stunden Rennen bei mir noch auf der ToDo Liste des Lebens steht wäre ich net abgeneigt bei nem 4er Team 

Morgen besteht ja die Gefahr des Regens, und laut Terminbeschreibung fällt die Tour dann ja offiziell flach, sind die harten Timos trotzdem am Start solang es net aus Kübeln regnet ?  Ein Weinchen oder zwei wärmen ja von Innen!

Grüße


----------



## gerdu (4. Oktober 2009)

...wenn's zu feste regnet geht's direkt zum Weinfest......


----------



## luckylocke (4. Oktober 2009)

... wenn´s zu feste regnet komm ich mit der Tram... damit die Sachen für Dienstag trocken bleiben

@Daniel: Sorry, wir schreiben die nächsten WE-Touren hier rein


----------



## scotty007 (4. Oktober 2009)

yepp, das Wetter riecht extremst nach Linie 66...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Oktober 2009)

Seid ihr Timos oder Muttis ? 

Wenn mit der Tram dann aber trotzdem mit Radklamotten, sonst bleibt die Coolness ja auf der Strecke...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Oktober 2009)

http://www.wetter24.de/de/home/wetter/radar/europa.html

Dieses riesen Regengebiet wird bis 18 Uhr nie und nimmer vorbei gezogen sein


----------



## gerdu (5. Oktober 2009)

...achwas - wie war's eingentlich beim Marathon?


----------



## Denkpause (5. Oktober 2009)

Also, wenn's nicht schlimmer wir's, fahren wir aber,oder?
Bis nachher,
Timo Beil


----------



## MieMaMeise (5. Oktober 2009)

Marco hat eben die Tour abgesagt.


Spooky schrieb:


> Der Besuch des Winzerfestes ist damit aber *nicht* abgesagt.
> 19:00 Treffpunkt am Bahnnhof in Königswinter.


----------



## Spooky (5. Oktober 2009)

Genau, aber 'nur' die Tour


----------



## MieMaMeise (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin ja wie gesagt eh später erst da. Fahr dann wohl direkt mit der 66 bis Köwi durch.


----------



## luckylocke (5. Oktober 2009)

Laut GA-Regenradar zieht das Regengebiet gen Osten ab und eine Trockenphase schließt sich an. Der "Hand aus dem Fensterhaltetest hat das gleiche Ergebnis gebracht. Ehrlichgesagt bin ich ja hin und her" gerissen: fahren oder nicht fahren.....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Oktober 2009)

Also ich werde 18:10 am Start sein und ich hoffe dass andere durch diese Aussage sich auch aufraffen werden  Auch wenn die Schaltung mich heute wohl total entnerven wird  

grüße


----------



## gerdu (5. Oktober 2009)

...bei mir hat sich allgemeine Unlust eingestellt, ich werde nicht dabei sein, dafür aber morgen wie gewohnt bei hoffentlich schönerem Wetter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (5. Oktober 2009)

Von oben her ist es ja trocken, aber auf die Gischt von unten hab ich keene Böcke.

Ich bau auf morgen Abend und fahre mit der Bahn um 18:34 Uhr ab der Museumsmeile. Bin dann um 19:00 Uhr am Bhf Köwi 
Bis denne


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Oktober 2009)

stand ich da allene um 18:10, nenene  bin dann allene ne schöne matsch/regenrunde gefahren und am schluss kurz durch köwi gedüst, so gegen 20 Uhr, da waren die bürgersteige schon hochgeklappt und bin dann einfach direkt nach hause...

also dann bis morgen wenn nix dazwischen kommt


----------



## scotty007 (5. Oktober 2009)

Wir waren bis kurz vor 23 Uhr auf dem Fest - alle trocken und sauber!! Hättest mal vorbeischauen können: Du wärst der Held gewesen


----------



## luckylocke (6. Oktober 2009)

@Andi: Da war noch so eine Kirmes, die abgebaut wurde, das Weinfest war am Sealife-Center.

Es war wirklich nett gestern, auch wenn die Kälte so langsam die Beine hochzog (obwohl wir mit Drachenblut dagegen ankämpften). Das Zeug war nicht schlecht, jedenfalls machte es heute morgen keinen Dröhnschädel.
Ich stehe heute um 18:30 Uhr parat...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Oktober 2009)

hmm achso, ich bin die parallel straße nen stück weiter weg vom rhein entlang gefahren... naja wäre mir wohl eh innerhalb von 10min zu frisch geworden 

@gerdu, marathon war so lala, details später


----------



## luckylocke (6. Oktober 2009)

Auch wenn der Regen langsam wärmer wird, die Wetterprognosen sind grottenschlecht: ich melde mich für heute Abend ab und hoffe (mal wieder) auf besseres Wetter für den morgigen Abend.....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Oktober 2009)

auf noch ne matschrunde allein hab ich net so bock  werd nur kommen wenn hier jemand defintiv zusagt


----------



## MieMaMeise (6. Oktober 2009)

War bis eben arbeiten. Und der Heimweg war schon ziemlich nass. Bin raus.


----------



## scotty007 (6. Oktober 2009)

bin morgen dabei - in der Hoffnung, dass es endlich einmal trocken bleibt / wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Oktober 2009)

Morgen bin ich leider net dabei, aber wird wohl eh wieder regnen... Freitag solls schön werden, vllt hat da ja jemand schon tagsüber Zeit ?? 

Grüße


----------



## gerdu (6. Oktober 2009)

...ich bin morgen nicht dabei, würde Donnerstag aber gerne fahren wenn's Wetter halbwegs passt....


----------



## scotty007 (6. Oktober 2009)

Freitag und Rest-WE kann ich nicht - Donnerstag ginge bei mir aber auch...


----------



## scotty007 (7. Oktober 2009)

Traumwetter!
Wenn's halbwegs so bleibt würde ich 18:30 bei TiMo starten.
Noch jmd Interesse? Gernot?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Oktober 2009)

jap war wirklich traum wetter  konnte ganz kurz (also klamotten  )fahren  bin ne schööööne lockere runde gefahren! heut abend war ich schon verplant deswegen musste ich mittags fahren 
viel spaß euch und vllt bis morgen beim ein oder anderem...
grüße


----------



## luckylocke (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin dann auch um 18:30 Uhr bei Timo Beil. Schlimmstenfalls kann uns ein Schauer erwischen...

Am Donnerstag ist Pokern angesagt. Wenn jemand also seine Kohle verlieren, ähm ich meinte natürlich mitspielen möchte, Opfer (Gäste) sind immer willkommen.
Am Freitag kann ich erst um 18:30 Uhr starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. Oktober 2009)

sooo, wer ist nun alles heute dabei ?  uwe, nech ? also 18:30 wie immer... vllt kommen ja noch andere ?!
grüße


----------



## gerdu (8. Oktober 2009)

..joo, wenn's mal halbwegs trocken ist bin ich heut am Start......


----------



## luckylocke (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ist jemand nicht im Herbsturlaub und fährt morgen zur üblichen Zeit ab T-Mobil? Ich bin dabei
Schönen Wochenstart
Gernot


----------



## gerdu (12. Oktober 2009)

Urlaub? Was ist das denn?


----------



## Denkpause (12. Oktober 2009)

Frag mal Andi, der hat Dauerurlaub ;-) (Neid,...)


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Oktober 2009)

pfff nix da, heut hat der ernst des lebens wieder begonnen.... zig stunden die woche und noch mehr übungszettel, das zuckerschlecken ist vorbei!

für morgen abend werd ich es mir aber freischaufeln und 18:30 vor ort sein 
wetter soll ja ganz ok werden!

bis dann


----------



## Kevin-K (12. Oktober 2009)

Guten Abend zusammen...
...ich melde mich auch wieder zurück zum biken! Werde morgen auch nochmal um 18:30 am Start sein - hoffe ich kann noch bei euch mithalten...
Also dann bis morgen!


----------



## MieMaMeise (12. Oktober 2009)

Bin morgen wieder bis 19:00Uhr in St. Augustin. Ab Donnerstag bin ich dann erstmal im Harz. Wir sehen uns dann erst wieder am Dienstag zur Geburtstagstour.


----------



## gerdu (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

Morgen ist noch mal schönes Wetter angesagt - wie schaut's aus, wer kommt mit? 

18:30 bei Timo

@Andi: Was macht der Oberschenkel?

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hey!

Also der Oberschenkel ist so lala  Merks schon noch ganz gut, besonders bei Druck/Berührungen, ergo auch beim schlafen  Die Nacht war echt net so pralle... Naja aber das Radeln hin/zurück zur Uni(ja, Uni und nicht Reisebüro oder so!) ging eigentlich fast schmerzfrei und ich bin optimistisch dass es bis morgen Abend ganz ohne geht! Wäre also morgen wohl dabei denke ich, aber ich melde mich hier vorher nochmal!

Dann hoffentlich bis morgen...
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin-K (14. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

also bei nem lockeren Grundlagentraining wäre ich wohl dabei! Aber gestern war mir echt zu flott...


----------



## scotty007 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ja cool, lasst uns morgen nochmal fahren.
Freitag und Samstag sieht's mit Wetter leider nicht gut aus ...


----------



## Denkpause (14. Oktober 2009)

Versuche auch zu kommen. Hab aber viel zu arbeiten, also wartet nicht auf mich. Auf jeden Fall hinterher H-Bar.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. Oktober 2009)

werd am start sein, also bis später


----------



## luckylocke (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi, 
war ein echt ungewohntes Bild, Euch auf RR zu sehen. Es war eine gute Idee im Bergischen Land zu fahren, die Strecke war richtig gut. An den Temperaturen muss der RTF-Veranstalter noch arbeiten.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Oktober 2009)

jap war ne schöne tour und hat ja auch alles prima geklappt (bei uns  )
wie siehts aus mit dienstag @meise ? kannst du diesen dienstag oder sollte sich jemand anderes um die routenplanung kümmern ? also nur um sicher zu gehen die nachfrage 
grüße


----------



## scotty007 (18. Oktober 2009)

Ja, schöner RR-Abschluss. Ab jetzt hat aber das Mtb Prio1

@Uwe: von hier aus Danke wg Tipp mit dem größeren Spacer! RR-Vorbau hat heute prima gehalten!


----------



## MieMaMeise (18. Oktober 2009)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> wie siehts aus mit dienstag @meise ? kannst du diesen dienstag oder sollte sich jemand anderes um die routenplanung kümmern ?


Tour steht im Kopf. Werde morgen schauen, ob die Wege auch noch da sind.


----------



## gerdu (19. Oktober 2009)

Hi zusammen,

falls morgen noch jemand auf der Sunny Side startet: Ich fahr um 18:10 bei Timo los!
Was ist eigentlich nach der Tour geplant? Ich fänd Addi nicht schlecht - muss dann nur genug Klamotten einpacken...

Bis dahin,

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe den ungefähren Plan mal in der Ausschreibung aktualisiert.


----------



## sportreisenwest (20. Oktober 2009)

Na dann viel Spaß bei der Jubiläumstour und danach. Laboriere an einer Nebenhöhlenentzündung die ich mir von einem Alpencross, Mittenwald - Bassano del Grappa Ende September, mitgebracht habe. Bin mit nem Schnupfen noch 6 Tage bis zum Ende weitergefahren und bei min. 2000 HM am Tag kann man sich nicht wirklich auskurieren. Haut rein.....


----------



## Marc B (20. Oktober 2009)

Schade, habe mir auch einen Schnupfen geholt (30 Min. in der Kälte rumgestanden, nachdem ich mich zuvor am Berg verausgabt habe - das nennt man wohl "open-window-effekt"...) 

Viel Spaß euch allen heute!


----------



## sun909 (20. Oktober 2009)

Hi Jungs,
wünsche euch viel Spaß heut abend zur Jubiläumstour!

Wir sehen uns dann spätestens im WP wieder 

grüße
Carsten


----------



## Handlampe (20. Oktober 2009)

...habe mir keinen Schnupfen geholt, allerdings eine störische Drahtschneidemaschine die sich kurz vor Feierabend überlegt hat den Dienst zu verweigern... isch war schwer am sicken.
Verdammt...wollte ich doch so schön mein neues Lämpchen bei der Jubiläumstour testen...


----------



## MieMaMeise (20. Oktober 2009)

Schade Uwe, dass du nicht konntest! Aber ärgere dich nicht. Der Winter ist noch lang und da hat die Gute noch einige Möglichkeiten sich zu beweisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (21. Oktober 2009)

Wünsche auch eine gute Jubiläumstour gehabt zu haben. Das Wetter hat auf jeden Fall mitgespielt. Schönen Gruss aus dem hintersten Hessen Gernot


----------



## Denkpause (21. Oktober 2009)

War eine schöne Tour, der Guide hatte eine schöne Strecke ausgewählt. Hinterher gab es noch eine Stärkung bei Addi, so daß alle auf ihre Kosten gekommen sind. 
Danke an Meise!


----------



## Manfred (22. Oktober 2009)

war wirklich ne schöne Runde nach so langer Zeit mal wieder.
Für mich zu kurz, aber wenn man kurz vor der Haustür steht, hatte ich keinen Bock mehr den losen Schotterweg innerhalb zwei Stunden zum zweiten mal hoch zufahren.
So konnte ich mich noch mit meiner Family beim Kirmesabschluss treffen.


----------



## gerdu (26. Oktober 2009)

...diesmal wieder im Siebengebirge, wer fährt Dienstag mit?


----------



## scotty007 (26. Oktober 2009)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...diesmal wieder im Siebengebirge, wer fährt Dienstag mit?



Bin dabei!


----------



## MieMaMeise (26. Oktober 2009)

Bin bis 19:00Uhr wieder in der Uni. Am Wochenende bin ich aber mit am Start! Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. Oktober 2009)

Werde morgen wohl ziemlich sicher net dabei sein. Bin etwas am kränkeln und will mir ja net den Sonntag verderben!

Ich schreib einfach mal hier bzgl. Sonntag und nicht per Email: Ich habe ja das NRW Ticket schon mit meinem Semesterbeitrag brav bezahlt  Daher muss man mich bei der Ticketplanung nicht mit einbeziehen. Uhrzeit wäre ich eher für 10uhr Abfahrt, der Tag ist dann ja immernoch lang genug.

Grüße


----------



## scotty007 (28. Oktober 2009)

Wie sieht's aus?
Evtl jmd Donnerstag abend am Start?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich werd diesmal defintiv nicht dabei sein  Also bis Sonntag ! (Steht inzwischen eigentlich fest welchen Zug wir nehmen ??) 

Grüße


----------



## gerdu (29. Oktober 2009)

...bin dabei - 18:30 Timo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luanna (29. Oktober 2009)

scotty007 schrieb:


> Wie sieht's aus?
> Evtl jmd Donnerstag abend am Start?


Hi! Kann heut leider nicht... Hat vielleicht morgen oder am WE jemand Zeit?
Grüße!


----------



## luckylocke (29. Oktober 2009)

Hi, 
ich bin für den Zug um 1001. Bin am Sa Abend in Sachen Halloween unterwegs und würde gerne ein paar Stunden Schlaf vor der Abfahrt bekommen. 
Wie sieht es bei den anderen aus?
Hat am Freitag so ab 1200 zufällig auch jemand frei? Ich überlege in Richtung Steinerberghaus in der Eifel zu radeln.
Gruß
Gernot


----------



## scotty007 (29. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
nachdem ich mich heute doch noch gedrückt habe, wäre morgen doch noch ganz ok als Nachholtermin.
Vor 16 Uhr habe ich aber keine Chance (eher etwas später)...

Martin


----------



## bolt (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich tendiere immer noch eher für den 9 Uhr Zug. Es soll nachmittags regnen und die Züge fahren nicht sehr lange zurück; 19:42 Uhr ist der letzte RE ohne Umsteigen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. Oktober 2009)

Morgen bin ich auch net dabei...

Machen wir es mit Sonntag jetzt fest ? 9:50 vor Ort an Gleis 1 ! Würde ich jetzt so sagen  Bin nämlich auch Samstagabend/nacht unterwegs und ne Stunde mehr in der Nacht wirkt wunder 

Wir fahren dann auch erst zu gerdu oder ? Also wegen bissel Klamotten für nacher deponieren 

Grüße


Edit: Hm also ich beuge mich der Mehrheit bzgl Uhrzeit aber für was ich wäre steht ja oben


----------



## scotty007 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich wäre auch für einen späteren Start.
Wollen wir uns also jetzt so ca 10 vor 10 am Gleis 1 in Bonn treffen, dann Duisburg raus und Treffpunkt bei gerdu?

PS: hoffe, dass das Wetter sich nicht verschlechtert - falls für Sonntag morgens auch noch Regen angesagt ist, würde ich mir das ganze morgen nochmal überlegen... http://www.wetteronline.de/Nordrhein-Westfalen/Duisburg.htm


----------



## scotty007 (30. Oktober 2009)

heute werde ich dann auch nicht mehr radeln - hoffentlich bis Sonntag


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. Oktober 2009)

pfff zwei beiträge in 2min, hier das forum vollspammen... nenene


----------



## scotty007 (31. Oktober 2009)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> pfff zwei beiträge in 2min, hier das forum vollspammen... nenene


Tja, wer genug wichtige Themen hat... 

Nachdem das Wetter spätestens am frühen Nachmittag so richtig lau werden soll (und morgen ohnehin nicht alle können), sollten wir die Aktion verschieben. Wäre auch für gerdu ok.
Schade, habe aber keinen Bock drauf, klatschnass im tiefsten Ruhrpott abzuhängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (31. Oktober 2009)

Der GA-Wetterfrosch sagt für morgen Nachmittag eine Regenwahrscheinlichkeit von 100 % voraus. Ich habe mich sehr auf die Ruhrtour gefreut, aber unter diesen Umständen muss ich leider auch passen.
Vielleicht bekommen wir einen neuen Termin hin, wenn Uwe einverstanden ist?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. November 2009)

puh zum glück regnets morgen  ich bin oooooout


----------



## luckylocke (1. November 2009)

Die Wetterfrösche haben doch etwas daneben gelegen. Schade für uns.


----------



## sportreisenwest (1. November 2009)

Im 7G hatte es heute Vormittag perfektes Indian Summer Wetter und ne entsprechend geile 3h Runde.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. November 2009)

werd morgen abend leider net dabei sein können  aber soll/wird wohl eh regnen... dafür fahr ich morgen früh gegen 7, also wenn jemand lust und zeit hat ist er herzlich eingeladen


----------



## gerdu (3. November 2009)

...auf das "soll regnen" ist ja nicht immer Verlass!

Wenn's halbwegs passt wäre ich um 18:30 am Start....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (3. November 2009)

bin dabei - Traumwetter


----------



## luckylocke (3. November 2009)

Als ob wir Angst vorm Regen hätten ... Ich bin dabei!


----------



## luckylocke (10. November 2009)

Hallo,

die Wetterbedingungen sehen zur Zeit gut aus. Ich bin um 1830 bei T-Mobil. Sonst noch jemand motiviert?


----------



## gerdu (10. November 2009)

...wenn's nicht wieder so schüttet wie letzte Woche bin ich dabei....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. November 2009)

ich bin leider mal wieder raus für heute... bin im november erst zwei mal gefahren  werd am sonntag wohl nur rumkriechen


----------



## Denkpause (10. November 2009)

Wenn es um18:20 nicht regnet, komme ich.


----------



## scotty007 (11. November 2009)

Hi,

melde mich zurück!
Wie sieht's denn diese Woche mit Radln aus? Morgen könnte ich noch Jetlag haben - Freitag nachmittag? Wettervorhersage sieht ja zumindest nach Spätsommer aus


----------



## Manfred (12. November 2009)

Findet am Sonntag die große Ruhrtalrunde statt?
Wenn ja, ich komme mit.
Wer fährt mit der Bahn und braucht ein NRW-Ticket?
Bitte bei mir melden, da ich schon in Godesberg einsteige, werde ich das Ticket besorgen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. November 2009)

jop findet sie  wenn ich mich richtig erinner wollen wir den zug um 9:01 nehmen, also ab bonn hauptbahnhof. Ich selber hab aber schon nen ticket wegen uni... Also dann, schönen donnerstag


----------



## luckylocke (13. November 2009)

Hi,

Martin und ich starten heute Abend um 1830 bei T-Mobil. Wenn noch jemand Interesse hat kann er sich gerne anschließen. 
Bis nachher
Gernot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. November 2009)

hm das wetter ist ja wieder net so pralle vorhergesagt... aber diesmal ziehen wir es durch komme was wolle würd ich sagen  falls es wirklich regnet isses ja quasi nen warmer sommerregen!


----------



## luckylocke (15. November 2009)

Meine Meinung, als ob wir Angst vor ein paar Regentropfen hätten. 
Bis gleich 
Gernot


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. November 2009)

"ein paar" ist nen gutes stichwort


----------



## bolt (15. November 2009)

Nass geworden??
Warte auf einen Bericht.


----------



## MieMaMeise (15. November 2009)

Gernot muss ran. Er hat nämlich die Fotos


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. November 2009)

damit marco nicht so lange warten muss, extremkurzfassung: 3,5 Stunden Dauerregentour mit Start im Regen und Ende im Regen, über viele schöne Trials! 55km und um die 1000hm. Danach lecker Speis & Trank !
Mehr von gernot


----------



## luckylocke (15. November 2009)

Hi Marco,

pünktlich zur Abfahrt bei Uwe fing es an zu regnen. Das hat uns natürlich nicht gestört und wir sind selbstverständlich ohne Bedenken gestartet. 
4 h sind wir durch mehr oder weniger starken Regen gefahren. Im Wald wurden wir allerdings durch die interessanten Trails gut abgelenkt.

Und nach der Rückkehr zum Startpunkt wurden wir dermaßen prima von Uwe und Susanne versorgt, der Regen war schnell vergessen. Vielen Dank nochmal an die Beiden. Es hat wirklich einen wahnsinngen Spass gemacht.


----------



## luckylocke (15. November 2009)

Es waren nicht viele Bilder, hier die Besten:


----------



## MieMaMeise (15. November 2009)

Ach mist. Wieder nur beim herumstehen erwischt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. November 2009)

das gesicht von ulrich ist genial


----------



## Manfred (16. November 2009)

das es geregnet hat war nicht das schlimmste.
...aber das bei zu Hause das beste Wetter war, sogar mit Sonnenschein, war doch sehr frustrieren.
Trotz Regen eine schöne Tour, das nächste mal müssen wir im Sommer fahren.


----------



## gerdu (16. November 2009)

...so wie's aussieht habt Ihr ja den Zug doch nicht verpasst - ich hatte echte Bedenken!

- mir hat's auch Spaß gemacht..

Wie sieht's Dienstag aus?


----------



## Manfred (16. November 2009)

ganz locker erreicht.
war drei Minuten zu früh da, dafür vier fünf nicht grüne Ampeln übersehen.


----------



## Denkpause (16. November 2009)

Moin, ich kann morgen leider nicht.
Gruß,
Ulrich


----------



## luckylocke (16. November 2009)

Ich bin morgen dabei (wenn es nicht regnet, hab da ne Phobie entwickelt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (16. November 2009)

...ich kann schon gar nicht mehr ohne Regen.....


----------



## scotty007 (17. November 2009)

Regen wär nicht schlecht...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. November 2009)

so lecker wie das chili con carne auch war, ich merke es immernoch wenn ihr wisst was ich meine 

ach und ich bin morgen leider wieder net dabei... hatte noch keine zeit die sachen zu waschen... vllt. donnerstag!

grüße


----------



## MieMaMeise (17. November 2009)

Bin leicht angeschnupft. Also auch raus


----------



## scotty007 (18. November 2009)

Fährt morgen jemand mit? Wettervorhersage sieht perfekt aus.
Treffpunkt - as always - 1830 bei Tim O. Beil?


----------



## gerdu (18. November 2009)

...bin dabei, was sonst......


----------



## Denkpause (18. November 2009)

Moin,
morgen kann ich nicht - wie sieht's Freitag Abend aus ?
Ulrich


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. November 2009)

hmpf bei mir ist echt der wurm drin, jetzt hätt ich zeit, richtig bock und gutes wetter und bin krank  vllt gehts bis freitag abend wieder... 
viel spaß euch


----------



## luckylocke (19. November 2009)

Mein Do-Termin fällt leider aus, kann also heute auch wieder dabei sein.


----------



## Denkpause (20. November 2009)

Ich kann heute doch nicht, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (20. November 2009)

Hi,
vielleicht hat ja jemand oder kennt jemanden...

Ich habe am Dienstag auf dem Parkplatz in Ramersdorf meinen Akku der MyTinySun verloren. Und zwar in der mittleren Parkreihe.

sieht so aus:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/513981]
	
[/URL]

Falls jemand etwas gefunden hat oder irgendwas hört, wäre ihm der Finderlohn und Dank sicher!

schöne Grüße und bis die Tage
Carsten


----------



## gerdu (23. November 2009)

...und wieder ist eine Woche rum - wie schaut's morgen mit der traditionellen Dienstagsregentour aus?


----------



## scotty007 (23. November 2009)

Gibt's eigentlich noch Dienstage ohne Regen?

Lasst uns morgen mal schauen - wenn's regnet bin ich eher draussen...


----------



## MieMaMeise (29. November 2009)

Diesen Dienstag passt bei mir wieder. Wer bestellt gutes Wetter?


----------



## gerdu (29. November 2009)

...ist bestellt.....


----------



## Denkpause (29. November 2009)

Versuche auch zu kommen.
@ Uwe: heute Ausgangsverbot?


----------



## Denkpause (29. November 2009)

Im Forum ist immer noch Sommerzeit, ... ;-)


----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. November 2009)

ich werd sogar auch mal wieder dabei sein  (jedenfalls sehr wahrscheinlich) also dann  noch schönes WE


----------



## luckylocke (29. November 2009)

Bei einer so hochkarätigen Besetzung werde ich natürlich auch dabei sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (30. November 2009)

wieso hochkarätig?
Irgend jemand dabei, den man nicht kennt?? 

Bis morgen - sieht ja fast so aus, als ob der Dienstag-Regen-Fluch morgen mal nicht zuschlagen sollte...


----------



## luckylocke (1. Dezember 2009)

Wie sieht es denn am Donnerstag mit einer kleinen erholsamen Runde durch das 7GB aus? Hat jemand Interesse mitzufahren?


----------



## MieMaMeise (1. Dezember 2009)

Hab Donnerstag ab 16 Uhr Zeit.


----------



## Denkpause (2. Dezember 2009)

Moin,
ich könnte Freitag ab halb sechs - wär das eine Alternative?


----------



## luckylocke (2. Dezember 2009)

@Ullrich: sorry, aber am Freitag habe ich frei und fahre mit einem Kumpel schon gegen Mittag los.

@Daniel: Ich kann erst ab 18.00 Uhr, passt das? Dann ab T-Mobile?


----------



## MieMaMeise (3. Dezember 2009)

Heute 18 Uhr T-Mobile passt. Würde morgen auch noch mal fahren, wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (3. Dezember 2009)

Okay, bis nachher bei T-Mobil.


----------



## gerdu (3. Dezember 2009)

...wenn's nicht regnet bin ich auch da....


----------



## Manfred (3. Dezember 2009)

Nachtbiken über den Rotweinwanderweg

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9592


----------



## MieMaMeise (3. Dezember 2009)

Nach der Runde heute werde ich wohl morgen doch eher regenerieren. Muss für Sonntag wieder halbwegs fahrbereit sein.


----------



## luckylocke (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab morgen frei und fahre morgen schon mittags mit einem Kumpel mit dem Treckingrad los. Sorry, bin also auch nicht dabei.


----------



## Denkpause (4. Dezember 2009)

Ok, heute fällt dann aus.


----------



## gerdu (6. Dezember 2009)

Hey Mädels,

Wetter soll Dienstag schlecht werden, Morgen dafür ganz schön. Was haltet Ihr davon unsere Dienstagstour am Montag zu starten? Falls es Dienstag dann trotzdem trocken bleibt fahren wir halt noch mal oder nur zum Dönermann.....

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## gerdu (6. Dezember 2009)

...ich seh' grad: Wetterbericht ist schon wieder umgeschmissen: Dienstag schön, Montags Regen - also doch Dienstag.

Wollte uns Manfred nicht zum Godesberger Weihnachtsmarkt führen?


----------



## luckylocke (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin am Di raus: hab vergessen das ich noch eine Karte für eine Veranstaltung im Pantheon habe, bzw. versprochen habe mitzukommen. 
Viel Spass am Dienstag


----------



## Manfred (7. Dezember 2009)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...ich seh' grad: Wetterbericht ist schon wieder umgeschmissen: Dienstag schön, Montags Regen - also doch Dienstag.
> 
> Wollte uns Manfred nicht zum Godesberger Weihnachtsmarkt führen?



Mein Wetterbericht meldet für Dienstag und Donnerstag regen.
...aber was bringt der Wetterbericht (siehe Ruhrbiken)

Entweder fahren wir diesen Dienstag oder nächste Woche Donnerstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (7. Dezember 2009)

...die ändern den Wetterbericht auch stündlich - bei mir geht nur der Dienstag...


----------



## Manfred (7. Dezember 2009)

dann schlage ich mal vor...
... Dienstag um 18:30 Uhr bei den Wildschweinen.
Fahren dann durch den Kottenforst, Heiderhof, Ländchen, Rotterberg und ...
... auf den Godesberger Weihnachtsmarkt.

...und wenn dat Wetter zu schlecht ist verschieben wir dann aud diese Woche Donnerstag oder nächste Woche Montag oder...oder... auf den 23 Dezmenber


----------



## Manfred (8. Dezember 2009)

Jungs ist dat ein schitt Wetter...
...mein Rad und ich bleiben heut zu Hause


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. Dezember 2009)

hmm stimmt wohl, bisher war es recht mies, aber nachem regenradar wars das jetzt und am abend sollte es trocken bleiben, das regengebiet was noch da ist wird nördlich von uns vorrüber ziehen und es ist nix neues im anmarsch...
also ich bin am start, ist die frage ob jetzt kottenforst oder nicht, wenn manfred wirklich net mit dabei sein sollte ?!


----------



## gerdu (8. Dezember 2009)

...ich bin dabei, aber nur im Siebengebirge wegen der schnelleren Rückzugsmöglichkeiten - für den Weihnachtsmarkt ist's Wetter eh' nix...


----------



## Manfred (8. Dezember 2009)

ihr seid wahnsinnig, war gerade am Auto un bin nass geworden


----------



## kurvenkratzer (8. Dezember 2009)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...ich bin dabei, aber nur im Siebengebirge wegen der schnelleren Rückzugsmöglichkeiten - für den Weihnachtsmarkt ist's Wetter eh' nix...


Hallo,
bin erst einmal mitgefahren. Wo ist heute Treffpunkt?
Wolfgang


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. Dezember 2009)

genau http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...722401,7.143215&spn=0.000242,0.00071&t=h&z=21 
da
um 18:30  also da am Parkplatz gegenüber von T-mobile

grüße


----------



## kurvenkratzer (8. Dezember 2009)

Hab es leider nicht rechtzeitig geschafft. Versuche es dann nächste Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (9. Dezember 2009)

N.Abend,

jemand am Freitag Lust auf eine Siebengebirgstour - wenn's Wetter passt würd ich so zwischen 17-18 Uhr gerne noch mal 'ne Runde im 7GB radeln.

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## luckylocke (9. Dezember 2009)

Freitag passt, bisher soll es trocken bleiben und kalt werden. Ich kann schon um 17.00 Uhr ab T-Mobil starten.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Dezember 2009)

wenn das wetter mitspielt bin ich wohl auch am start !


----------



## sun909 (10. Dezember 2009)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Hab es leider nicht rechtzeitig geschafft. Versuche es dann nächste Woche



Tss, Wolfgang, du willst uns untreu werden 

Böse, böse, böse...

schöne grüße und auf trockenes Wetter morgen abend


----------



## gerdu (11. Dezember 2009)

...also halten wir mal fest: wenn es nicht oder wenig regnet starten wir heute um 17 Uhr ab T-Mobile....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Dezember 2009)

jap geht klar, von mir aus auch im schlimmsten regen, hab ja jetzt schutzbleche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (11. Dezember 2009)

Ok, bis nachher


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Dezember 2009)

hmm wie siehts aus ?? nachem regenradar zu beurteilen wirds wohl dauerleichtregen....


----------



## luckylocke (11. Dezember 2009)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> jap geht klar, von mir aus auch im schlimmsten regen, hab ja jetzt schutzbleche


 
@Andi: Möchtest Du denn nicht unbedingt die Qualitäten der nagelneuen Schutzbleche testen? Oder die Feinjustierung unter realistischen Bedingungen vornehmen?
Es sieht bescheiden aus, aber so zwei Stündchen wollte ich dann doch fahren...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Dezember 2009)

ok dann bin ich auch dabei... kann ich direkt auch meine neue sturmhaube nutzen


----------



## luckylocke (12. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand Interesse am Sonntag mitzufahren:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9616

Ich werde von Bonn aus starten und um 9.45 Uhr in Kessenich losfahren.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Dezember 2009)

hmmm ja klingt gar net so übel, ich überlges mir mal... dann müßte ich nur heute die sachen machen die ich eigentlich bis morgen aufschieben wollte


----------



## Manfred (12. Dezember 2009)

Wie sieht es nächste Woche aus mit den Godesberger Nikolausmarkt?

Leider kann nur am Montag, Mittwoch oder Freitag, nicht die üblichen Bikeabende


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Dezember 2009)

@ luckylocke , wo fährst du denn genau los um 9:45 ?? kannste mir ne adresse sagen ? dann bin ich entweder pünktlich da oder ich komm doch  net mit


----------



## gerdu (12. Dezember 2009)

@Weihnachtsmarkttour: Montag könnte ich - wenn wir genügend Leute zusammenkriegen, Mittwoch eventuell auch, ist aber noch nicht ganz klar....


----------



## luckylocke (12. Dezember 2009)

Hi Andi, 
bin im Ruhrgebiet unterwegs und hab die SMS bekommen. Lass uns um 9:50 Uhr bei den Wildschweinen an der Waldau treffen. Ich schätze mal, dass wir dann eine Stunde bis zur Tomburg brauchen. Zurück können wir notfalls mit der Ahrtalbahn fahren.
Bis morgen
Gernot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (12. Dezember 2009)

Bin Montag leider lange in der Uni und danach zum Konzert nach Köln.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Dezember 2009)

ok geht klar ! falls ich doch nicht mitkomme schreib ich ne sms, aber sollte eigentlich nicht passieren 
grüße


mit montag weiß ich noch net, je nach dem wie feddig ich morgen bin...


----------



## luckylocke (12. Dezember 2009)

@Andi: Bitte noch beim Termin anmelden. Bis morgen dann 
Gernot


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Dezember 2009)

ordnung muss sein


----------



## scotty007 (13. Dezember 2009)

gerdu schrieb:


> @Weihnachtsmarkttour: Montag könnte ich - wenn wir genügend Leute zusammenkriegen, Mittwoch eventuell auch, ist aber noch nicht ganz klar....



Wäre super, wenn Mittwoch was geht. Montag/Dienstag kann ich nicht...


----------



## luckylocke (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann am Mittwoch und am Freitag (und am Dienstag, um die normale Runde zu drehen)

@Andi: Das war eine schöne Tour heute durch den Matsch und Schnee. Klamotten sind schon in der Waschmaschine, das Rad passte leider nicht mit rein und taut jetzt langsam auf. Hast Du die 100 km vollgekriegt?

@Martin: Wieder im Lande? Hast Du keinen Kälteschock gekommen?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. Dezember 2009)

Also Dienstag kann ich ganz normal, und dann entweder Mittwoch oder Donnerstag, beides aber net 

Ja die Tour war echt super, aber am Schluss hab ich mehr als ausm letzten Loch gepfiffen... da kam gnadenlos der Mann mit dem Hammer! hab direkt geduscht und lag einfach nur im Bett und hab vegetiert  Inzwischen leb ich wieder... Aber gar keinen Hunger irgendwie... mal schaun, kommt sicher noch!
Hatte jetzt am Schluss 100,3km , 1899hm , 6:32Fahrzeit... Die letzte Monstertour dieses Jahr  War zwischendurch echt eisig, ich sollte mir mal ne Winterjacke zulegen... Zum Glück kommt ja bald der Weihnachtsmann!

Grüße

Edit:
Ah da fällt mir ein, Donnerstag is die Weihnachtsfeier bei uns im Insitut, daher kann ich also doch nur Dienstag und Mittwoch...

Edit 2:
Ah da fällt mir noch was ein  Ich bin am Mittwoch zum Klettern verabredet, jedenfalls sehr wahrscheinlich, daher klappts wohl Mittwoch auch net bei mir 
Vllt die Woche danach ? Hm oder sonst hab ich halt Pech...


----------



## Manfred (14. Dezember 2009)

Also ich schlage Mittwoch um 18:30 Uhr bei den Wildschweinen vor.


----------



## gerdu (14. Dezember 2009)

...für Mittwoch kann noch nicht 100% zusagen  - Dienstag bin ich aber um 18:30 bei T-Mobile dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurvenkratzer (14. Dezember 2009)

Manfred schrieb:


> Also ich schlage Mittwoch um 18:30 Uhr bei den Wildschweinen vor.



Hallo, 
wo ist denn "bei den Wildschweinen"?

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## scotty007 (14. Dezember 2009)

Da die Woche bei mir etwas stressig wird (bei so vielen Weihnachtsfeiern ) und ich eher länger arbeiten muss, würde ich Mittwoch dann direkt bei Timo Beil starten.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. Dezember 2009)

könntest du vielleicht das schutzblech mitbringen ?  sry dass ich da am sonntag keinen nerv mehr zu hatte... danke! und bis später beim treffpunkt beim timo!


----------



## luckylocke (15. Dezember 2009)

Yoh man, mach ich. Bis gleich


----------



## gerdu (15. Dezember 2009)

@Manfred: Ich schaff's morgen auch nicht mit der Godesberger Weihnachtsmarkttour.

Für eine schnelle Runde ab T-Mobile müssten es aber noch reichen - wenn sich für die Weihnachtsmarkttour nicht genug zusammenfinden können wir ja vielleicht alle im 7GB fahren....

bis dahin,

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. Dezember 2009)

der mensch voller blauer und blutiger flecken klingt sich für morgen aus  immerhin kein dreck drinne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (16. Dezember 2009)

Laß uns die Tour auf nächste Woche Dienstag verschieben.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Dezember 2009)

es schneit


----------



## Manfred (17. Dezember 2009)

bist du jetzt erst ins Bett gekommen?
Ein Student steht doch um diese Uhrzeit nicht auf


----------



## MieMaMeise (17. Dezember 2009)

Sieht nen bissel arm aus. Aber Schnee ist Schnee. Yeah!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Dezember 2009)

oh gott, mein schädel


----------



## Marc B (17. Dezember 2009)

Momentan jeden Morgen Frostbiken auf meinen Hometrails


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Dezember 2009)

Hey!
Wie siehts heute aus, vllt jemand Lust/Zeit ? so gegen 17:30 oder sowas ?
Grüße


----------



## luckylocke (18. Dezember 2009)

Hohoho, bin dabei. Schon alles verheilt?
Treffpunkt wie üblich? 1730 passt bei mir.


----------



## luckylocke (18. Dezember 2009)

Schon wieder ich: hat jemand Interesse die Gegend um Dernau am Sonntag zu erkunden?

Zitat von ....:
fahr mal auf den krausberg in dernau.von der hütte aus gibt es ca 4 verschiedene trails nach unten zur ahr.
einer davon besteht aus ca 25 spitzkehren 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6rff5rbVwI"]YouTube- krausberg[/ame] 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6rff5rbVwI"]YouTube- krausberg[/COLO"]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia] ​


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Dezember 2009)

jut jut, mir fällt hier nämlich auch die decke aufm kopf 
naja mehrere krusten und ein blauer fleck aufm oberschenkel größer als ne handfläche, aber sonst alles ok 
bis spädder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Dezember 2009)

fällt flach wegen eingerissenem fingernagel / finger >_< scheiss scheibenbremsen


----------



## luckylocke (18. Dezember 2009)

Dann wünsche ich Dir einen günstigen Heilungsverlauf. 
Alleine fahr ich dann bei den Bedingungen auch nicht. Falls doch jemand Interesse hat, bitte melden.


----------



## Handlampe (18. Dezember 2009)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Schon wieder ich: hat jemand Interesse die Gegend um Dernau am Sonntag zu erkunden?
> 
> Zitat von ....:
> fahr mal auf den krausberg in dernau.von der hütte aus gibt es ca 4 verschiedene trails nach unten zur ahr.
> ...





...soso, ihr wollt also in mein Ahrtal.
Interessant das ihr da noch nie ward... sehr schöne Ecke


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Dezember 2009)

Also ich werd wohl Montag fahren wenn nicht wieder irgend nen Müll dazwischen kommt 

Ach noch was, da ich dieses Jahr sehr wahrscheinlich keinen Bock auf den ganzen Silvestertrubel habe werde ich wohl ne schöne Tour ins 7G starten um da von irgend nem guten Punkt bissel das Feuerwerk anschauen. Ich werf das einfach mal hier in die Runde, also wenn sich jemand anschließen will ist die Person gern willkommen 

Grüße


----------



## luckylocke (20. Dezember 2009)

Montag bin ich dabei. 1830 bei Timo?
Die Idee mit Sylvester im 7GB ist nicht schlecht, hab mich schon immer gefragt, wie wohl der Blick vom Stenzelsberg ist. Aber leider habe ich schon eine Karte für eine andere Veranstaltung.

Das wunderschöne Ahrtal verschiebe ich auf die freien Tage zwischen Weihnachten und Sylvester.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Dezember 2009)

jap morgen dat geht klar! schöne schneetour 
bis denne


----------



## scotty007 (20. Dezember 2009)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Also ich werd wohl Montag fahren wenn nicht wieder irgend nen Müll dazwischen kommt



Die Woche wohl nicht mehr - zu viele Weihnachtstermine 



AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Ach noch was, da ich dieses Jahr sehr wahrscheinlich keinen Bock auf den ganzen Silvestertrubel habe werde ich wohl ne schöne Tour ins 7G starten um da von irgend nem guten Punkt bissel das Feuerwerk anschauen. Ich werf das einfach mal hier in die Runde, also wenn sich jemand anschließen will ist die Person gern willkommen
> 
> Grüße



Geht mir im Moment auch so. Dein Vorschlag klingt nicht schlecht - ich werd's mir überlegen


----------



## luckylocke (21. Dezember 2009)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> jap morgen dat geht klar! schöne schneetour
> bis denne


 
Hi Andi,
sollen wir vielleicht mal bei den Wildschweinen starten? Dann bei Bad Honnef nach Durchquerung des Kofo und Besuch des Rodderbergs mit der Fähre über den Rhein und rauf zur Löwenburg?
Da anscheinend nur wir am Start sind: Kannst Du auch schon eher los? Ich kann ab 1730.
Gruß
Gernot


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Dezember 2009)

Hey!
Joar von mir aus könnwa bei den Wildschweinen starten! Ich würd lieber sagen 18Uhr, ich weiß nicht wie lange ich mit den Bremsbelägen brauche und bevor es hektisch wird...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (21. Dezember 2009)

Einfach mal vor 1400 aufstehen und nicht so lange frühstücken.

Okay, dann bis um 1800 bei den Wildschweinen.


----------



## gerdu (21. Dezember 2009)

Hey Jungs,

...keine Ahnung wie's bei Euch ist - in Mülheim ist zur Zeit Biken unmöglich, nach ca. 25 cm Schneefall gestern sind die Wege nur noch mit dem Pistenbully passierbar, hab heute nach ca. 1 Stunde Kampf durch den Tiefschnee aufgegeben.

bis dahin,

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Dezember 2009)

in bonn ist alles besser  also hier  inner stadt sinds so um die 3cm schätz ich... mal schaun wie es im 7G aussieht  aber wohl auch noch einstellig denke ich ?!

also dann bis 18 uhr wildis !


----------



## Manfred (22. Dezember 2009)

Bei den Wetter werde ich heutabend passen.
An alle schonmal Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Kevin-K (25. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen...!
Hat morgen vielleicht jemand Bock auf ne schöne Tour im Siebengebirge??
Gruß Kevin


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. Dezember 2009)

heyhey!
lebst du also doch noch  wir hatten schon zweifel! ich hab hab morgen keene zeit, bin bis montag oder so net in bonn und irgendwie leider auch am kränkeln!
also dann frohes fest noch!
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin-K (25. Dezember 2009)

jepp, lebe also noch!  Hatte nur irgendwie in letzter Zeit andere Sachen als MTB im Kopf... Werde aber jetzt wieder regelmäßig biken! So auch morgen!!


----------



## luckylocke (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, 

ich hoffe, keiner ist über die Feiertage geplatzt. Vielleicht will ja der eine oder andere seine Weihnachtsgeschenke mal ausprobieren: wie sieht es denn nächste Woche generell aus? Hat jemand vielleicht auch tagsüber Zeit, um mal an der Ahr oder an der Sieg zu fahren?
Übrigens fand ich die oben in dem Youtube-Film gezeigt Serpentinen-Strecke bei Nässe und Schnee nicht so prickelnd, da lobe ich mir die flowigen 7GB-Trails.

Falls jemand X-Mas nur Kohle bekommen hat: hier kann er sie sinnvoll investieren
http://www.bike-discount.de/pdf/inventurverkauf_flyer.pdf


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Dezember 2009)

Mich hats irgendwie bissel mit schnupfen und so erwischt... fällt bei mir also flach, hoffe doch dass es bis silvester wieder halbwegs geht... sonst muss ich mich wohl doch ins getümmel stürzen


----------



## gerdu (31. Dezember 2009)

Hey Jungs,

wenig los bei Euch im Moment - ich hoffe nächste Woche wird's wieder ein bisschen munterer.

Ich wünsch Euch allen einen guten Rutsch - bis nächsten Dienstag, hab schon Siebengebirgsentzug....

Bis dahin,

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (31. Dezember 2009)

Hey!
Jap nächsten Dienstag wie gewohnt wieder Dienstagsrunde von meiner Seite aus  Denke ich jedenfalls...
Schickes neues Bild Uwe 

Guten Rutsch und bis denne


----------



## luckylocke (1. Januar 2010)

Hi,
ein frohes neues Jahr und viele schöne Radkilometer.

Bis Dienstag, vielleicht sogar mit Schnee..

Gernot


----------



## scotty007 (1. Januar 2010)

Alles Gute im neuen Jahr! Hoffe, Ihr seid alle in 2010 wieder mit dabei 

Gehe davon aus, dass wir uns dann am Dienstag sehen.

Martin


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. Januar 2010)

Wie siehts aus mit heute ??


----------



## gerdu (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

von mir auch ein frohes Neues - wer ist denn morgen so dabei?

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## Denkpause (4. Januar 2010)

Moin,
von mir auch ein schönes Neues Jahr!
Ich bin (noch) nicht fit genug und kann augenblicklich nicht mithalten. Demnächst mal wieder.
Gruß, 
Ulrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (4. Januar 2010)

*Hi,*

*folgendes hab ich mal aus dem LMB kopiert:*

*Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB / Abt. IBC DIMB Racing Team.
*(für die ich seit dem 1.1.2010 als DIMB IG Scout tätig bin, da es eine gute Sache ist)

*Teilnahmebedingungen* 
- ab 18 Jahren, Helm ist Pflicht, Funktionstüchtiges MTB und Lampe ebenfalls.
- Jeder fährt auf eigenes Risiko und entscheidet vor jedem Streckenabschnitt selbst, ob fahrbar oder nicht!
- Anerkennung der DIMB Teilnahmeregeln: http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=251&Itemid=145

Gilt das jetzt auch für uns;-)?
Bis morgen Abend
Gernot


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Januar 2010)

Bin mal wieder doch nicht dabei... dieser Schleim hat sich total festgesetzt  Und bis nächste Woche ist der Schnee bestimmt weg 
Naja euch viel Vergnügen...


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. Januar 2010)

Versuche morgen mit dabei zu sein. Bin vorher allerdings arbeiten. Könnte also sein, dass es wieder knapp wird.


----------



## scotty007 (4. Januar 2010)

Jau, dann bis morgen in der Loipe


----------



## gerdu (5. Januar 2010)

....um das Skiurlaubsfeeling komplett zu machen werd' ich mal was von dem legendären Bergschnaps mitbringen - hilft vielleicht der auch gegen die Kälte.

@Daniel: wenn's bei Dir knapp wird kannst Du auch später dazukommen, ruf einfach an.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Januar 2010)

ja streu noch salz in die wunde


----------



## MieMaMeise (5. Januar 2010)

Früher war heute leider nicht drin. Wie sieht es bei euch Donnerstag aus?


----------



## scotty007 (5. Januar 2010)

Sehr schöne Tour heute - ist eigentlich nicht zu toppen 

Wahrscheinlich kann ich Donnerstag nicht - wäre Freitag auch eine Alternative?!


----------



## gerdu (6. Januar 2010)

...bei mir würde Donnerstag gehen - Freitag aber nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denkpause (6. Januar 2010)

scotty007 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Tour heute - ist eigentlich nicht zu toppen
> 
> Wahrscheinlich kann ich Donnerstag nicht - wäre Freitag auch eine Alternative?!



Ich fahre heute mit Martin A. eine lockere Runde durchs 7GB, wenn jamnd Lust hat, bitte Bescheid geben, wir würden dann um 18:35 bei TM vorbeikommen.


----------



## gerdu (7. Januar 2010)

...ich werd mich dann mal heute um 18:30 bei T-Mobile einfinden, wer kommt mit?


----------



## Handlampe (7. Januar 2010)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...ich werd mich dann mal heute um 18:30 bei T-Mobile einfinden, wer kommt mit?



Ich würde heute auch noch gerne fahren, allerdings ist der Treffpunkt für mich nicht so gut. 
Wie sieht es denn aus wenn wir uns irgendwo im 7 Gebirge treffen könnten?


----------



## gerdu (7. Januar 2010)

...von mir aus gerne, was hältst Du von 19:15 Margarethenhöhe?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Januar 2010)

Wie schauts aus mit morgen ? So wie es bisher aussieht könnte ich mal wieder dabei sein  Also entweder bin ich pünktlich vor Ort oder ich komme net...
Grüße


----------



## gerdu (11. Januar 2010)

....wssnndssn für 'ne komische Ansage, sieh mal zu dass Du um 18:30 am Start bist, ich bring wieder den Gipfelschnaps mit.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (12. Januar 2010)

vielleicht komme ich auch, vielleicht komme ich auch nicht - was soll das denn??? 

wenn der job nicht dagegen spricht, bin ich morgen natürlich da, gipfelschnaps hin oder her


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Januar 2010)

was habt ihr gegen diese tolle aussage  also bis morgen!.... vielleicht  wahrscheinlich!


----------



## luckylocke (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin einigermaßen gesund wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück. 
Wie sieht es denn mit dem Dienstagstermin aus? Wer ist dabei?
Die Wetterprognosen sehen günstig aus.


----------



## gerdu (18. Januar 2010)

...na klar, hab ja sonst keine Hobbys...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Januar 2010)

vllt heute jemand bock wenn das wetter hält ? aber nix wildes und langes und wäre auch erst ab 19 uhr 

grüße


----------



## gerdu (18. Januar 2010)

...keine Zeit...


----------



## scotty007 (18. Januar 2010)

jau, bis morgen - selbe Stelle, selbe Welle....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Januar 2010)

es war echt extrem mies zu fahren heute! keine schöne feste schneeplatte mehr sondern von wasser durchtränkter schneematsch. man eiert sowohl hoch als auch runter... auch auf den hauptwegen  bin dann frustriert zweimal petersberg hoch und runter... asphalt >_< mal schaun ob ich mir das morgen nochmal antu...
grüße


----------



## gerdu (19. Januar 2010)

...wir können ja mal wieder zur Wahnbachtalsperre fahren, da sollte es besser gehen als oben im Siebengebirge.....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Januar 2010)

also ich werd am start sein, können das ja dann spontan entscheiden, je nach dem wie es schon aufm ennert aussieht.
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Januar 2010)

Wie siehts mit morgen aus ?? Ich könnte aber erst ab 19:00 bei Timo sein... Jemand dabei ?
grüße


----------



## gerdu (20. Januar 2010)

...eigentlich wollte ich morgen rennen - falls ich aber denn doch mehr Lust auf Radeln habe meld ich mich noch mal.


----------



## gerdu (21. Januar 2010)

...wär dabei, 19 Uhr T-Mobile - ist ja Traumwetter.....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Januar 2010)

wie schauts aus mit morgen spätnachmittag / abend ne runde ?


----------



## luckylocke (23. Januar 2010)

@andi: Ich starte um 1300 mit den Leuten vom T-Mobil-Campus genau an dieser Stelle.


----------



## Denkpause (23. Januar 2010)

luckylocke schrieb:


> @andi: Ich starte um 1300 mit den Leuten vom T-Mobil-Campus genau an dieser Stelle.



Moin, ich fahre morgen um halb zwölf auf eine LOCKERE ca. 3stdg. Tour ins 7GB. Wenn sich jemand meldet komme ich zu TM.
Gruß,
Ulrich


----------



## luckylocke (24. Januar 2010)

Hi, 
ich komme mit und bin um 1130 Uhr bei Timo (wenns denn nicht schneit wie wild)
Gernot


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. Januar 2010)

Bei mir wird dat heut nix...
Hab hier mal nen paar Termine rausgekrost die ich ganz interessant finde:
http://www.bybike.de/ - RR Jedermannmarathon 225km 2000hm , Sonntag 6.Juni
http://www.rdhf.be/de/index.htm - "heftiges" MTB Rennen in Belgien, Kurzstrecke schon allein 65km und 1700hm, Sonntag 13.Juni
http://www.ruhrbike-festival.de/ - MTB "Kultrennen" 48km 1300hm, Samstag 3.Juli
Natürlich nur wenige von den Top-Ereignissen 2010, aber so die Highlights wo man es vielleicht net verpennen sollte mit der Anmeldung 
Wäre jemand bei dem ein oder anderen vielleicht mit am Start ?? Wobei ich mir selber noch net überall 100%ig sicher bin 
Grüße


----------



## luckylocke (24. Januar 2010)

@andi: Danke für die Daten.
Am 6.6. werde ich mitfahren, Ulrich checkt, ob ich seinen Startplatz übernehmen kann, da er sich angemeldet hat, aber doch nicht kann. Notfalls gibt es noch freie Plätze.
Bei den anderen Events würde ich mitfahren, wenn noch jemand mit am Start ist??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. Januar 2010)

Mit dem Radmarathon bin ich  mir noch unsicher, zum einen is am 5.6. mein Geburstag und es ist auch noch RockAmRing  Daher muss ich mal schaun...

Hab noch was gefunden, wiederum ne Woche spÃ¤ter  Das wÃ¤re dann nen knallharter Juni... 
http://www.gerolsteiner-radsport-festival.de/deutsch/news/index.asp , Jedermannmarathon mit gesperrten Strecken  Aber auch happige 49â¬ Startgeld...
Na muss ich mal genau durchdenken alles!
Aber beim RuhrbikeFestival bin ich schonmal defintiv dabei!
GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## gerdu (25. Januar 2010)

@Andi: leider bin ich an allen Terminen schon anderweitig verbucht - sch.. Freizeitstress..

Wie schaut's morgen aus - 18:30 Timo wie immer?


----------



## luckylocke (25. Januar 2010)

Ich hab auch noch einen Termin gefunden:
Circuit Cycling: Formel 1-Rennen für Jedermann

 In diesem Jahr haben wir neben den Traditionsrennen zu Rad&Run am
Ring wieder das Radrennen auf dem Hockenheimring am 10. Juli im
Programm. Circuit Cycling ist der komplette Gegenentwurf zum
Radeln durch die Grüne Hölle. Die Strecke ist absolut flach
und führt über einen sechs Kilometer langen Rundkurs.
Höchstgeschwindigkeiten sind also für Jedermann garantiert. Zur
Premiere im letzten Jahr waren rund 800 Rennradler am Start. Wem
dieses Renn-Profil liegt, findet alle Informationen und der Link zur
Online-Anmeldung unter www.circuit-cycling.de
<http://www.circuit-cycling.de/>
. Die Online-Anmeldung ist ab 1. Februar 2010 frei geschalten.

Dienstag bin ich dabei.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. Januar 2010)

klingt auch interessant mit dem circuit dingen 
jap ich werde morgen auch am start sein!


----------



## gerdu (25. Januar 2010)

...was soll ich Bergfloh denn bei einem "Flachrennen" ??????


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. Januar 2010)

bei deiner masse müßtest nur einmal kräftig antreten und könntest die 60km ausrollen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denkpause (25. Januar 2010)

Apropos Bergfloh-Masse, ich bin morgen auch dabei - außer das Wetter wird ekelhaft.
Viele Grüße,
der vor dem Berg floh


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Januar 2010)

kann mir bitte jemand schreiben wieviel km/hm wir gestern gefahren sind ? mein tacho war ja ausgefallen...

ach und @gerdu, gehts um den rahmen hier ? http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-DE/bikes/model/xtc.advanced.sl.0/4380/39172/ 
hab das thema net gefunden  können das auch per PM weiter klären 

grüße


----------



## luckylocke (27. Januar 2010)

Ich habe 33,5 km, 2 h Fahrzeit und ca. 800 hm auf dem Navi gehabt. In den Kilometern sind ca. 4 km Anfahrt enthalten. Aus bekannten Gründen nur eine Strecke. 
Wie sieht es denn mit Donnerstag-Abend aus? Der weiße Schlamm soll sich ja noch vermehren...


----------



## gerdu (27. Januar 2010)

...800 HM halte ich für etwas optimistisch - ist aber eigentlich auch egal.

Hab noch was gefunden falls die Witterung anhält:

http://www.pearl.de/product.jsp?pdid=NC3146&catid=5234&vid=929&curr=DEM

Morgen bin ich dabei - was soll ich auch sonst machen.

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## scotty007 (27. Januar 2010)

gerdu schrieb:


> Morgen bin ich dabei - was soll ich auch sonst machen.



Power Tai Chi vielleicht - soll gut für die Figur sein 


Mal schauen, wie morgen die Stimmung bei mir ist. Im Kalender ist das  ganze aber erst mal geblockt!

Tschö


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Januar 2010)

danke für die daten @locke

morgen bin ich dabei, ich muss noch km/hm machen diesen monat  nur bei regen überlege ich es mir nochmal... schnee ist aber net weiter schlimm


----------



## Denkpause (27. Januar 2010)

OK, bin auch am Start.


----------



## scotty007 (29. Januar 2010)

Hoffe, Ihr hattet gestern eine gute Tour ohne platte Reifen gehabt?!

Da der Insellauf für Sonntag abgesagt ist  kann ich morgen mountainbiken  
Wie immer: 13Uhr Timo!


----------



## luckylocke (1. Februar 2010)

Wie sieht es bei euch den mit der Dienstagstour aus?
Mein Vorschlag ist, einfach am Rhein entlang nach Linz, mit der Fähre übersetzen und zurück. In NRW liegt platt gefahrener Schnee, in RLP wird der Rheinradweg fleißig geräumt. 50 km ohne hm wären zu bewältigen....


----------



## gerdu (1. Februar 2010)

...auf 'ne Rheinlangtour hab ich irgendwie keine Lust - maximal bis zur Dönerbude....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. Februar 2010)

dat wetter soll ja morgen recht bescheiden werden...  falls es regnen bin ich raus  und sonst nochmal ne schöne schneematschfrusttour ?!  diesmal mit fully!
grpße


----------



## scotty007 (1. Februar 2010)

Bin tendenziell auch draussen - macht gerade nicht so viel Sinn.
Dann lieber im Regen Lauftraining über die große Brückenrunden-Distanz.
Viel Spass !!!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. Februar 2010)

von mir aus könnwa auch mitm rennrad einfach rhein entlang und dann 4-5 mal petersberg hoch


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. Februar 2010)

also wie schauts aus ? 18:30 timo ganz normal ?
nachem regenradar sollte es ja eigentlich die ganze zeit regnen ?! aber scheint ja trocken zu bleiben, wieso auch immer


----------



## luckylocke (2. Februar 2010)

Okay, ich wäre dabei (mit dem MTB natürlich). 
Bis nachher
Gernot


----------



## gerdu (2. Februar 2010)

...bin draussen für heute....


----------



## gerdu (3. Februar 2010)

...werd' ich doch grad von der Sonne aus meinem Büroschlaf geweckt! Wie schaut's denn heute mit 'ner spontanen Radltour aus - jemand dabei?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Februar 2010)

bin jetzt erst reingekommen, daher wird das nix  aber ich wäre morgen am start... soll im vergleich zu freitag trocken bleiben
grüße


----------



## gerdu (3. Februar 2010)

...morgen wird mit mir nix - muss mich für meinen Lauf am Samstag schonen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Februar 2010)

blauer himmel leute !  ich bin jetzt schon unterwegs, wenn jemand im wald aufschließen möchte einfach mal anrufen 
grüße


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Februar 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9788


----------



## Denkpause (8. Februar 2010)

Moin zusammen,
nachdem ich nun wegen grippiger Erkältung drei Tage ans Bett gefesselt war und jetzt eine Weile nicht zum Trainieren komme, muss ich erstmal wieder 'aussteigen'. Ende des Monats stoße ich dann hoffentlich wieder dazu, ...
Gruß,
Ulrich


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. Februar 2010)

ich bin morgen net da... aber würd wohl vllt mittwoch fahren


----------



## gerdu (8. Februar 2010)

...ich bin morgen am Start....


----------



## luckylocke (8. Februar 2010)

Ich bin ebenfalls dabei.
 Am Mi bin ich hier zu finden:
http://radtreffcampus.wordpress.com/

Donnerstag fahre ich wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Februar 2010)

wie wars denn gestern ? also die bodenverhältnisse  nicht dass ich ins 7G fahre um total genervt zu werden 
grüße


----------



## luckylocke (10. Februar 2010)

Gestern haben wir uns in niedrigen Höhen bewegt: Andi-Trail, 2 x Spooky-Trail, Felsenweg, usw. Vom Drachenfels aus ging es vereist abwärts. Oberhalb überall überfrorener Schnee und Eis (stellenweise in schattigen Bereichen auch in niedrigen Höhen). Schnelle Abfahrten sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
Viel Spass beim Fahren


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Februar 2010)

hey! jemand bock auf ne kleine runde heut abend ?
grüße


----------



## scotty007 (14. Februar 2010)

War heute morgen laufen und das war schon grenzwertig... 

Biken gestern ging auch schon ganz schön schwer und heute ist das 7GB definitiv schneeunter... Vielleicht Dienstag - obwohl ich da skeptisch bin


----------



## luckylocke (14. Februar 2010)

Bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen. Ich werde morgen entweder laufen oder die Reifen vom Hardtail auf 3 bar aufpumpen und eine Rennrad-Asphaltstrecke abfahren. Auf den Schnee auf den Waldwegen habe ich keinen Bock mehr....


----------



## gerdu (15. Februar 2010)

...oder 5-10 x Petersberg......

Update:

....hab vorhin 'ne kleine Wanderung von der Margaret(h?)enhöhe zur Löwenburg gemacht, die Schneelage ist eigentlich super, kein Vergleich mit letzter Woche. Sehr griffige plattgetretene Schneedecke - würd ich auf jeden Fall 'ner Strassentour vorziehen.

Hat noch jemand Lust auf die hoffentlich letzte Schneetour des Jahres?


----------



## luckylocke (16. Februar 2010)

Ich bin heute Abend dabei, übliche Stelle und Zeit denke ich mal...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. Februar 2010)

jap bin auch dabei! war gestern schon gefahren... mich aber hingelegt (nichtmal nen blauer fleck) und dabei beide bremshebel "ausgehebelt" ... und ich hab sie nimmer reinbekommen  so konnte ich berg runter schieben und mich bei häusern nach werkzeug durchfragen  aber beim 2. hats schon geklappt 

also bis spädder


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Februar 2010)

wie schauts aus mit morgen ? es soll ja trocken bleiben, aber ich befürchte nach dem regen heute wird es ganz schön bescheiden zu fahren sein


----------



## luckylocke (17. Februar 2010)

Hi, ich bin morgen nicht dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (17. Februar 2010)

...wär dabei wenn's von oben trocken bleibt - Strecke können wir ja den Gegebenheiten anpassen....


----------



## scotty007 (18. Februar 2010)

Ich bin morgen bzw heute draussen...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Februar 2010)

das ist normal wenn man nicht gerade das mtb auf die rolle packt


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Februar 2010)

bin auch net dabei heute! bei dem tollen wetter fahre ich ne runde mitm rennrad, die saison einläuten 

grüße


----------



## luckylocke (19. Februar 2010)

Hat jemand Interesse daran, am Sonntag ein bischen im Ahrtal rumzufahren? Müsste einigermaßen schneefrei sein.


----------



## gerdu (23. Februar 2010)

Hey Jungs,

fährt diese Woche jemand?

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## luckylocke (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
die Wetterprognose sieht ja grottig aus. Wenn es nachher einigermaßen trocken ist, fahre ich zur normalen Zeit.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Februar 2010)

nach meiner einschätzung müßte das regengebiet bis heut abend durch sein  also ich bin wohl dabei... aber schaun wir einfach nochmal um 17:30


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Februar 2010)

hmm also irgendwie isses ja noch nicht ganz durch  aber nach http://wetter.t-online.de/radar.php zu beurteilen ist das ende doch absehbar.. eigentlich will ich heute auf jeden fall waren. oder vllt auf 19 uhr verschieben ?! dann sollte das schlimmste vorrüber sein  grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (23. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich mein Regenradar so sehe ( http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=wett&itemid=10183    kommt das übelste noch.
Ich bleibe zu Hause und setze auf morgen. Die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit liegt angeblich "nur" bei 65%. Donnerstag wäre auch noch eine Alternative.


----------



## gerdu (23. Februar 2010)

...mir ist auch zu nass, ich geh lieber laufen....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Februar 2010)

ich werd wohl erst losfahren wenns vorbei ist... dann muss der mp3-player wohl für die unterhaltung herhalten


----------



## luckylocke (23. Februar 2010)

@Andi: Viel Spass beim Fahren. Wie ich dich kenne, fährst du auch um 2200 noch los.
An alle, die vielleicht günstige Klamotten kaufen möchten, die ein wenig Lokalbezug haben:
http://www.bonn-cycling.de/cms/2010/02/23/bonn-cycling-trikot-2010/


----------



## luckylocke (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
hat jemand Interesse an eine Runde heute Abend?


----------



## gerdu (24. Februar 2010)

...wenn's Wetter passt bin ich am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (24. Februar 2010)

Alles klar, dann bis um 1830 bei T-Mobile....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. Februar 2010)

war heut tagsüber schon unterwegs  war ne schöne tour, auch wenn der matsch einem den saft aus den beinen zieht  dann euch mal ne schöne tour!
ich würd wohl FR oder SA wieder fahren...
grüße


edit:
ach und uwe, wegen der bestellung bei bike components, würdest mir deine artikelbzeichungen(en) mitteilen ?? dann würde ich meinen kram und deinen mal bestellen... will das hardtail ja mal wieder flott bekommen


----------



## luckylocke (25. Februar 2010)

Im Hellen zu fahren hat schon was.
Hat jemand Interesse an einer Runde im Dunkeln? Start 1830 bei den Wildschweinen, ich will den Matsch im KoFo testen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. Februar 2010)

heyhey!
wie siehts aus mit moin? irgendwie ne mtb runde oder vllt http://radtreffcampus.wordpress.com/mitm rennrad ? solang es von oben trocken ist, isses mir egal... bei regengefahr eher mtb 
grüße


----------



## scotty007 (26. Februar 2010)

Yoh, Tendenz Rennrad wenn's trocken bleibt. Ansonsten geh ich laufen


----------



## luckylocke (27. Februar 2010)

Dann muss ich wohl mal in den Keller gehen und in der hintersten Ecke mein RR suchen. Mal schauen, ob das Ding i.O. ist, ansonsten fahr ich mit dem Hardtail mit...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Februar 2010)

sehr schön  bin auch jetzt definitv am start


----------



## gerdu (1. März 2010)

...das übliche....?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. März 2010)

jop  ohne nervenden schnee, wohooo


----------



## luckylocke (1. März 2010)

Bin morgen auch dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (3. März 2010)

Hat jemand am Sonntag Interesse an einer Tour von Solingen aus nach Stadt Blankenberg? Immer den Wanderweg X 29 entlang? Die Bahnen starten in Bonn halbstündlich, von Hennef aus geht es dann auch regelmäßig zurück nach Bonn.
Es soll leider wieder kalt werden und der weiße Matsch kehrt zurück, könnte also heftig werden


----------



## scotty007 (4. März 2010)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Es soll leider wieder kalt werden und der weiße Matsch kehrt zurück, könnte also heftig werden



Genau deswegen, würde ich lieber was in der Nähe fahren ;-)

Jemand morgen abend am Start?
@Uwe: falls niemand dabei ist, würde ich nochmal auf Deinen Vorschlag mit der RR-Aktion zurückkommen...

Tschö


----------



## luckylocke (4. März 2010)

Die Prognosen für So haben sich schon gebessert. 
Für den Samstag habe ich mich hier eingetragen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9588
Habe eine Wissenslücke entdeckt, die ich bei der Tour hoffentlich schließen kann.


----------



## gerdu (8. März 2010)

...also, wie immer - die letzte Chance in diesem Jahr Schnee zu sehen - wer ist dabei?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. März 2010)

ich werde wohl am start sein


----------



## luckylocke (8. März 2010)

Hallo, ich bin morgen nicht am Start. 
Am Donnerstag bin ich wieder parat.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. März 2010)

da ist ja ein richtiger poet zu gange


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. März 2010)

ich habe gerade nochmal nachgeguckt, der schinderhannes ist am 30.5. , dann mal alle schön anmelden   
http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/radeln/mountainbike_10.aspx

kurze übersicht:
MARATHON 2010
93 km | 2300 Hm | Start: 8.30 Uhr

Halbmarathon 2010
67 km | 1640 Hm | Start: 9.30 Uhr

Kurzstrecke 2010
38 km | 870 Hm | Start: 10.00 Uhr


ich werde wohl den halbmarathon fahren und versuchen meine 5:03 zu toppen 

und hier  noch die alten ergebnisse:
http://www3.your-sports.com/details/index.php?page=4&eventid=1828&lang=de


----------



## luckylocke (10. März 2010)

@Andi: Das ist halt wahre Lyrik und Poesie;-).

Am 30.5. würde ich gerne mitfahren, leider hab ich schon eine Karte für ein Green Day Konzert.
Wie sieht es denn mit Donnerstag-Abend mit einer lockeren Runde aus?
Gruß
Gernot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (11. März 2010)

...ich kann aber wirklich nur 'ne ganz gemütliche Runde -  sollen wir um 18 Uhr fahren?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. März 2010)

ich bin leider bis anfang april raus  wenn überhaupt nur an den dienstagen...


----------



## luckylocke (11. März 2010)

@Uwe: Okay, 1800 am üblichen Treffpunkt müßte klappen, wenn nicht melde ich mich früh genug per Handy.

@Andi: Was ist denn los? Prüfungsstress an der Uni?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. März 2010)

jop, paar stunden mitm radl "verschwenden" is net drin ab ab dem 1.4. gehts dann wieder ab !  hoffentlich mit gutem wetter


----------



## gerdu (14. März 2010)

@Andi: Warst Du wirklich beim Halbmarathon nur 44 Minuten schneller als Daniel beim Marathon? Da solltest Du bei Deiner heutigen Form Deine Zeit locker um eine Stunde verbessern können.

@alle: Was haltet Ihr davon Di mal wieder unsere KoFo Geburtstagstour zu wiederholen - vielleicht ist's ja endlich mal wieder warm genug für'n Addi.


----------



## luckylocke (14. März 2010)

Hi,
ich bin bei der KoFo-Tour dabei. Die Abendessen-Alternative fände ich auch reizvoll. 
Bei Addi bin ich lange nicht mehr vorbei geradelt und weiß nicht, ob er noch oder wieder die Stühle und Tische draussen stehen hat. 
Bis Di
Gernot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (14. März 2010)

Idee finde ich gut, kann aber Dienstag nicht. Falls jmd Mittwoch fahren will, wäre ich dabei - vorausgesetzt das Wetter passt


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. März 2010)

was heißt hier nur 44min  nee stimmt schon, war da nicht so in topform  und hatte einen platten! aber ich stapel für dieses jahr auch mal lieber tiefer... ne ganze stunde schneller bezweifel ich stark, in gut 10 wochen sind wir aber schlauer 

wenn das wetter ok ist werd ich am dienstag am start sein denke ich... muss mal aus meinem zimmer raus


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. März 2010)

ahhh mir fällt die decke aufn kopp... bitte alle für dienstag ausruhen, brauch ne auskotz runde


----------



## gerdu (15. März 2010)

...also morgen 18:30 bei den Wildschweinen, ich hoffe auf ein paar Überraschungsgäste!


----------



## luckylocke (22. März 2010)

Hallo, wie sieht es bei euch mit der Dienstagsrunde aus? Diesmal wieder im 7GB. Treffpunkt und -zeit wie immer.
Gruß
Gernot


----------



## scotty007 (22. März 2010)

Muss schauen, ob ich morgen mitkomme. Habe Termin bis 18Uhr mit Überziehungspotential .
Evtl treffen wir uns ja etwas später im 7GB - oder fahrt Ihr Kottenforst?


----------



## luckylocke (23. März 2010)

@scotty007: Die Tendenz geht zum 7GB. Können uns ja 1900 auf dem Vinxeler Parkplatz treffen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. März 2010)

ich weiß es noch net weil ich jetzt gleich schon ne RR tour starte... mal schaun wie ich mich danach fühle 


ich mach  mir ja schon sorgen dass uwe nicht antwortet, hat die kobra ihn etwa erwischt ?


----------



## gerdu (23. März 2010)

...hab Euch was mitgebracht, hatte übers Wochenende das Auto offenstehen...

Bin natürlich trotzdem am Start...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. März 2010)

bin auch am start, aber bitte leicht langsam  also ich hoffe uwe hat wieder nur nen salätchen gegessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (23. März 2010)

...hatte Hähnchenschlachtplatte und eine Tonne Reis, dazu Nachmittags noch Sachertorte und einen großen Energiedrink....nützt aber nix, fühl mich trotzdem so schwach wie ich alt bin!


----------



## luckylocke (24. März 2010)

Hallo, hier der Link zum Poisencup: http://www.poisonbike-cup.de/

Wer flott ist, kann noch alle 4 Rennen mitfahren (am 28.3. geht es in Boos los). Ich überlege, am Ostermontag zu starten (Büchel) und danach zu entscheiden, ob ich mir das nochmal antue.
Wie sieht es mit radeln am Do und Fr aus?


----------



## 2dangerbiker (25. März 2010)

Wer hat Freitagabend gegen halbacht Lust das 7gebierge oder den Kottenforst zu erleuchten?
Wenn das Wetter nicht all zu schlecht ist, will ich mit einen Kumpel aufs Rad.


----------



## luckylocke (25. März 2010)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Wer hat Freitagabend gegen halbacht Lust das 7gebierge oder den Kottenforst zu erleuchten?
> Wenn das Wetter nicht all zu schlecht ist, will ich mit einen Kumpel aufs Rad.


 
Ich schau mal wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. Wenn es morgen Abend nicht mehr regnet, bin ich dabei. Ich wäre für den KoFo, Treffpunkt dann bei den Wildschweinen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. März 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9788


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. März 2010)

hat vllt jemand interesse heute abend gegen 19 uhr oder so auf ne tour ?? ich halts mal wieder nimmer aus hier aufm bürostuhl


----------



## luckylocke (28. März 2010)

@Andi: Hab ich jetzt zu spät gesehen, hätte auch gerne mal eine "Zweittour" gemacht, soll ja jetzt in Mode kommen


----------



## gerdu (29. März 2010)

Moin Jungs,

wie schaut's morgen aus? Schöne Regentour?


----------



## luckylocke (29. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin dabei. Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (29. März 2010)

Regentour? Vorhersage ist doch nicht schlecht...

Bin morgen dabei, wenn keine Termine dazwischen kommen sollten (und natürlich kein Regen  ).
Abschluss-Döner wahrscheinlich aber nicht.

Gruss Martin


----------



## Denkpause (29. März 2010)

Kann leider nicht dabei sein, mein Bike ist nicht gängig.
Nächste Woche muss dann aber mal wieder klappen, ...
Viel Spaß,
Ulrich


----------



## luckylocke (1. April 2010)

Hat jemand Bock auf eine Karfreitagstour?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. April 2010)

hey! etwas verspätet die antwort  generell würd ich schon gerne fahren, aber nicht extrem lange/viel... so zwischen mittag und nachmittag ?! bin mir aber nocht net 100%ig sicher ob es klappt...


edit:
wird wohl nix heute, muss mich noch regenerieren... >_<


----------



## gerdu (5. April 2010)

...wie schaut's denn morgen mit radeln aus - alle Prüfungen bestanden, alle Ostereier aufgegessen?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. April 2010)

jap bin wohl am start  alles abgeprüft und gegessen! aber da wieder so tolles wetter ist wird das wohl wieder meine 2. tour morgen abend ! oder hat vllt jemand osterurlaub und kann morgen auch schon tagsüber ? 

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (5. April 2010)

Jetzt kann sich der Cholesterinspiegel endlich wieder einpegeln. Ich bin morgen Abend dabei.

Wie wäre es denn mit diesem Event am 2.5.?

http://solinger-rennen.de/


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. April 2010)

*@luckylocke:* Wie war es den gestern so ???


----------



## luckylocke (7. April 2010)

Nachdem wir gestern über die Termine gerätselt haben:
Das Rennen in Bergisch-Gladbach wäre am 20.6.
145 hm pro Runde sind schon heftig....

http://www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de/die-rennen

@uwe: Nachher noch eine RR-Runde? Treffpunkt 1800 in Kessenich (um in Richtung Eifel zu fahren)


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. April 2010)

hey! 
kann mir noch einer sagen wieviel km / hm es gestern waren ? hatte keinen tacho mit...
meine schulter schmerzt je  nach position schon ganz ordentlich... bis nächsten dienstag sollte es hoffentlich wieder klappen!

grüße


----------



## gerdu (7. April 2010)

...hab nur die Höhenmeter, bei mir waren 650 auf der Uhr.

@Gernot: Eifelrunde geht klar - ich ruf gleich mal an...


----------



## luckylocke (7. April 2010)

Von Kessenich aus waren es ca. 39 km, die hm kommen in etwa hin....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. April 2010)

jut  jut danke !

also der schulter gehts erstaunlich schnell besser, wie war das mit morgen ? hatte da nicht irgendwer tagsüber zeit oder hab ich da was falsch in erinnerung ? irgendwie ne RR oder MTB runde ? 

grüße


----------



## luckylocke (8. April 2010)

@Andi: Das hört sich doch schon mal gut an.

Ich habe morgen frei und würde fahren. Kann ab 1000 ... . Würde das MTB bevorzugen und Richtung Ahr fahren...


----------



## john_sales (8. April 2010)

Tag zusammen, hab grad mitgelesen. Hätte Interesse mich noch anzuschließen.
Frage oben von wegen RR oder MTB interessiert mich auch. Ich fahre Freitag mein neues (gebrauchtes) RR abholen, und hab mein MTB in Mayen stehen. Wenn ihr ab ca. 19:00 fahrt wär ich frei. Hätte noch einen Freund den ich bestimmt zu einer Tour überreden kann (MTB), er fragt mich sowieso dauernd wann mal wieder eine Ausfahrt ansteht.
Vlt bis morgen ansonsten gute Fahrt und viel Sonne.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. April 2010)

jap das mit 12 uhr passt schon, dann kann ich es gemütlich angehen... auch wenn du jetzt erst mittwoch inner eifel warst, würde ich ne RR-Runde in die eifel bevorzugen (solang sicher is dass es trocken bleibt). die länge würde ich nach der stimmung/tagesform abhängig machen, aber schon so > 3 stunden stunden. 
was schwebt dir denn vor ?
grüße

edit:

 ok jetzt beziehe ich mal den edit von locke ein und den beitrag von john:

10 uhr ist ja schon früh  ich denke 11 wäre gutes mittel ?! je nach dem wo wir uns noch treffen... hmm und mit mtb bin ich mir net so sicher wegen schulterchen... ich brauch noch etwas bedenkzeit  was hättest du denn für ne runde anzubieten ??

das mit 19 uhr morgen passt net so gut, den ganzen tag drauf zu warten abends zu fahren ist bissel doof  sonst vllt. einfach mal dienstags anschließen... da fahren wir abends...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## john_sales (8. April 2010)

Schade, schade. Kann ich aber verstehen. Leider ist das zeitlich bei mir ein wenig blöde. Unter der Woche bin ich in der Eifel (Mayen-Wehrdienst) und ab 17:00 frei, sonst eben Freitag nachmittag und WE. Schränkt auch wenig die Spontanität ein, wenn man die Räder transferieren muss. Wie spät abends denn am Di? kann ja versuchen vorbeizukommen mit der Bahn. Licht ist am Rad, also Dämmerung kein Problem. 
Greets


----------



## luckylocke (8. April 2010)

Okay, von mir aus auch RR. Ich würde gerne das Steinerberghaus ansteuern, auf eine Tasse Kaffee... Mit dem MTB wäre ich auch dahin gefahren, auf den Spuren unserer Wintertour und dann ein paar Trails runter, mit der Bahn dann zurück.
1200 Uhr ist mir dann auch lieber... Als Treffpunkt schlage ich die Studi-Sportanlagen an der Auffahrt zum KoFo vor?

@John: Sorry, hab Urlaub und möchte auch nicht bis zum Abend warten. Dienstags fahren wir um 1830 Uhr ab T-Mobil.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. April 2010)

wenn dir das nix ausmacht würd ich lieber erstmal RR  beim mtb hätt ich erstmal bissel bammel wieder drauf zu fallen, besonders weils ja auch dann nur unbekannte wege sind...

das mitm steinberghaus klingt jut, kann man gerne machen! hab mich heute gut erholt und gut nudeln gegessen, dürfte morgen nicht so einbrechen wie letztes mal mitm rennrad 

dann sagen wir 12 uhr da an der sportanlage, und falls es mitm wetter nicht gut aussieht klären wir das vormittags einfach nochmal hier oder per handy...

grüße


----------



## luckylocke (8. April 2010)

OK, bis morgen dann


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. April 2010)

ich hab mal bis zum steinerberg nen bissel anderen weg als track zusammengestellt wie sonst immer (für mich jedenfalls ) danach entscheiden wir dann einfach was die beine sagen 

bis moin


----------



## luckylocke (12. April 2010)

Hallo, wie sieht es mit der Dienstagstour aus? Wer ist dabei?


----------



## gerdu (12. April 2010)

...klaro!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. April 2010)

Falls jemand spontan mitliest und spontan bock hat, heute ist schon um 18 Uhr dat treffen


----------



## gerdu (19. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

wer kommt diese Woche mit?

Ich würd gerne versuchen den "Kevintrail" von letzter Woche noch mal zu finden - war ja gefühlt insgesamt 30 Minuten Abfahrt.

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin-K (19. April 2010)

könnte dir ja vielleich helfen, diesen "Kevintrail" nochmal zu finden! 
Hatte sowieso vor, morgen mitzufahren! Wann trefft ihr euch denn am timobeil?


----------



## luckylocke (19. April 2010)

Hallo, 

bin morgen aller Wahrscheinlichkeit dabei. Wenn´s eng wird, melde ich mich per Handy.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. April 2010)

bin leider etwas angeschlagen  konnte weder gestern noch heute das geniale wetter nutzen 
mal gucken wie es morgen ist... sonst schonmal viel spaß 
ach und letztens habe ich noch nen kurzen AndiTrail2 gefunden


----------



## gerdu (19. April 2010)

@Kevin: wir starten Di immer um 18:30 bei T-Mobile

@Andi: hat mich letzte Woche auch nicht von unserer Tour abgehalten


----------



## Kevin-K (19. April 2010)

@uwe: bis auf letzte Woche Dienstag, da war es schon 18 Uhr  Deshalb hab ich nochmal gefragt!
Vanessa wird warscheinlich auch mitkommen - hat sie zumindest eben noch gesagt...
@andi: wenn wir mitkommen, kannst du doch auch krank mitfahren! 
Bis morgen dann...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. April 2010)

also 18 uhr timo heute... für lämpken habe ich schon gesorgt... bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (21. April 2010)

...okäse - wer sich berufen fühlt mag dazukommen, wir versuchen nochmal den legendären Kevintrail zu finden, diesmal auf weniger verschlungenem Weg zum Einstieg des Trails, das ganze auch dann in etwas gemütlicherem Tempo...


----------



## Kevin-K (21. April 2010)

...berichtet mal, ob ihr ihn gefunden habt! Mein Knie hat heute immernoch geschmerzt, sonst wäre ich dazugekommen. Werde Freitag warscheinlich wieder aufs bike steigen, wenn es bis dahin besser ist! Könnten dann ja vllt nochmal zusammen den Trail(s) da fahren!


----------



## gerdu (21. April 2010)

...jau, heute hat's dann geklappt - gute (Knie-)Besserung!


----------



## luckylocke (26. April 2010)

Hallo,
wie wär´s denn mit einer rein regenerativen Runde morgen zur üblichen Zeit an der üblichen Stelle?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. April 2010)

bin die nächsten zwei wochen leider net mit am start...

ach und glückwunsch zum 222. uwe  bei knapp 4000 startern, net schlecht herr specht


----------



## gerdu (26. April 2010)

@Andi: danke

@Gernot: ganz gemütlich zum Dönermann cruisen, hört sich gut an. Wie war denn Dein Rennen?


----------



## scotty007 (27. April 2010)

Tach zusammen,

wegen angekündigtem frühen Seminar-Ende nutze ich die Chance und werde wohl schon früher losfahren. Abends ist ja noch Fussi im TV.
Weiss also noch nicht, ob ich mitfahre.
@Uwe,  Gernot: würde mich bei einem von Euch dann nochmal melden, falls doch.

Martin


----------



## Luanna (27. April 2010)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> glückwunsch zum 222. uwe


Auch meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch für die Top-Leistung!
Nach der Tour letzte Woche hatte es mich am Rhein eiskalt erwischt, werde heut also keine weitere "Regenerationsrunde" drehen, höchstens gaaaanz langsam....
Euch heut viel Spaß! 
Vanessa


----------



## scotty007 (27. April 2010)

gerdu schrieb:


> ....ganz gemütlich....



Das ist doch mal ne Ansage  - bis gleich!


----------



## gerdu (28. April 2010)

...danke --- was ist passiert?

In den nächsten 2 Wochen kann ich nicht - vielleicht noch mal am Donnerstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Mai 2010)

sooo leuts  ich bin wieder im lande... mit gefühlten 5kg mehr und ner kondition die für einmal kennedybrücke reicht...
wie schauts aus mit morgen ? müssen wir mal mit dem wetter gucken... wer wäre denn so generell dabei ??

grüße


----------



## luckylocke (13. Mai 2010)

Hi Andi,

gegen die Kilos hilft nur eine Dienstagsabend-Dönerdiät.
sorry für die verspätete Rückmeldung: Uwe, Martin und ich sind doch z.Zt. im Radelurlaub und lassen uns ab und zu durch Gewitter zwangsduschen. 
Bis demnächst
Gernot


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. Mai 2010)

oh stimmt, ganz vergessen  dann mal viel spaß weiterhin! und trainiert net zu viel


----------



## gerdu (15. Mai 2010)

...da ich auch gefühlte 5 kg zugenommen hab bleibt der Abstand von ca. 20 kg ja erhalten!

Wie sieht eigentlich die finale Schinderhannes Teilnehmerliste aus? Bisher weiss ich nur von Andi. Ich hätte noch Platz für 2-3 Leute ab Bonn - vorausgesetzt es gibt kein typisches Südtiroler Frühlingswetter.

Bis spätestens Dienstag - zur Dönerdiät!

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## LessMess (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo Uwe,
bin quasi Neu- Bonner und suche/biete Mfg zum Schinderhannes und nach Rhens.
  Ich kann 3 Personen mitnehmen. 
LG
noch ein Uwe


----------



## gerdu (20. Mai 2010)

...komm doch einfach Dienstag um 18:30 zu unserem Treff (gegenüber T-Mobile, Landgrabenweg 151), dann können wir die Schinderhannespläne diskutieren.

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Mai 2010)

vllt hat sich da noch ein Kurzstreckenfahrer gefunden ??


----------



## LessMess (20. Mai 2010)

Ja, komme Dienstag - fahre die Mittelstrecke 65km. 

Gruß Uwe oder besser LessMess?!


----------



## gerdu (21. Mai 2010)

@Andi: Ätsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Mai 2010)

ich muss mal gucken  vllt komm ich auch leider zufällig zu spät zur anmeldung für die mittelstrecke... und dann MUSS ich zwangsläufig die kürzere fahren


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. Mai 2010)

mit morgen weiß ich noch net recht ob ich es schaffe! eher nicht, aber ich glaube ich schau noch beim dönermann vorbei so gegen 20:30 - 21:00

grüße


----------



## luckylocke (24. Mai 2010)

Bin morgen dabei


----------



## Manfred (25. Mai 2010)

bin auch mal wieder dabei.
18:30 T-Mobile ist geblieben?

Gruß

Manfred


----------



## gerdu (25. Mai 2010)

@Manfred: 18:30 ist richtig......


----------



## LessMess (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin heute zum ersten Mal dabei und nicht nur das, sondern auch noch mit nagelneuem Bike- also lasst euch überraschen- hoffentlich positiv!?
Bis gleich
Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (31. Mai 2010)

Habe euch gestern beim Schinderhannes vermisst?
War ein besonderes Erlebnis, die Mühleimtour letztes Jahr war nichts dagegen.
Habe einen neuen Rekord aufgestellt.
So lange habe ich noch nie ein Rad geputzt, wie gesternabend


----------



## LessMess (31. Mai 2010)

Nachdem ich gestern gekniffen habe, würde ich gerne morgen wieder schweigend hinter euch herfahren- fährt denn jemand??? 
Fährt Sonntag jemand nach Rhens- habe mich für die 50-er Runde angemeldet?
Grüße 
helmlessmess
@Manfred: Glückwunsch zu deinem Rennen!!


----------



## gerdu (31. Mai 2010)

...habe drei Entschuldigungen für mein Ausbleiben:

1. LessUwe und Andi haben auch abgesagt.
2. Bin Erkältungstechnisch immer noch nicht voll da.
3. Aufgrund meines hohen Gewichtes sinke ich bei Schlamm immer zu tief ein.

Morgen wäre ich bei halbwegs vertretbarem Wetter wieder ganz normal am Start....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (31. Mai 2010)

ich hab nur abgesagt weil uwe abgesagt hat...


----------



## Manfred (31. Mai 2010)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...
> 3. Aufgrund meines hohen Gewichtes sinke ich bei Schlamm immer zu tief ein.
> 
> ....



So wie mein Rad und ich aus sahen, sind wir auch sehr tief abgesunken,...
...bis zum Helm


----------



## luckylocke (31. Mai 2010)

Wettertechnisch geht´s voran: Der Regen wird schon wärmer...
Ich bin morgen dabei...


----------



## gerdu (7. Juni 2010)

...und wieder ist eine Woche um - wer ist Di dabei?

Anderes Thema: Daniel und ich hatten mal für Juni eine Abendtour ins Ahrtal anvisiert - die Idee war so spätestens 18 Uhr im Auto sitzend Richtung Dernau fahren um uns von dort aus dann von Daniel die besten Spitzkehren zeigen zu lassen.

Mein Vorschlag dafür wäre nächsten Donnerstag - wer hat Lust?

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## MieMaMeise (7. Juni 2010)

Das wäre dann der 17.06.? Das würde bei mir passen.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (7. Juni 2010)

Was!?, der Daniel geht Fahrradfahren? Dass ich das noch erleben darf!

(Soll ich Dir nochmal zeigen, wo Du Dich auf dem Radl festhalten musst? )


----------



## MieMaMeise (7. Juni 2010)

Aufsteigen wird das schwerste. Zum Glück rollen Fahrräder ja auch von alleine den Berg herunter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (7. Juni 2010)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Aufsteigen wird das schwerste. Zum Glück rollen Fahrräder ja auch von alleine den Berg herunter



Ja, aber Hinterherrennen ist schon doof.


----------



## MieMaMeise (7. Juni 2010)

Magst du uns nicht begleiten, Claus?
Ich würde wieder stumpf irgendeinen Track vom unangefochtenen Besitzer des Ahrtals nehmen und den dann nach fahren. Viel toller wäre es natürlich, wenn wir jemanden dabei hätten, der sich auch wirklich auskennt.


----------



## LukePC (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

da morgen ja nicht ab Ramersdorf gefahren wird, hatte ich in Erwägung gezogen stattdessen vl zu T-Mobile zu kommen.

Wenns ne sehr Flotte oder sehr schwere Tour wird, lass ich das aber lieber. Die meißten bisher gefundenen Trails gehen aber gut 

Gruße
Lukas


----------



## gerdu (7. Juni 2010)

...flott oder schwer ist immer relativ - was für den einen langsam / leicht ist führt beim nächsten zum Kollaps. Im Mittel denke ich schon das es bei uns etwas flotter zugeht als beim Gemütlichtreff. Schau es Dir einfach an, sonst stellst Du nie fest ob Dir das Tempo passt........am Ende landen wir sowieso beim Dönermann!


----------



## luckylocke (7. Juni 2010)

Hi,
morgen gehts bei mir nicht. 
Am 17.6. könnte es knapp werden. Mit LessMess zusammen haben wir einige Trails getestet, das Ahrtal ist immer wieder eine Reise wert.


----------



## Spooky (7. Juni 2010)

Würde mich gerne anschließen, kann aber wahrscheinlich erst den Mittwoch vorher sagen ob ich pünktlich aus dem Büro komme.


Grüße
Marco



MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Das wäre dann der 17.06.? Das würde bei mir passen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Juni 2010)

da schau ich mal nen tag nicht rein und schon gibbet zig neue einträge 
also ich werd morgen dabei sein, nur mitm wetter müssen wir mal gucken, vllt morgen nochmal kurzfristig hier abklären ?

das mit dem ahrtäl wäre ich grundsätzlich wohl auch dabei... gehts um die serpentinen beim krausberg runter richtung marienthal ? wenn ja, bin ich die gestern noch gefahren und kläglich gescheitert  von den 14 stück oder so bin ich in etwa 4 gefahren ohne fuß... aber vllt steiger ich mich ja 

grüße


----------



## LukePC (7. Juni 2010)

Joa bissel flotter als gemütlich schadet nix. 

Mit dem Wetter wird ja noch interessant. Daran hatte ich garnicht gedacht... für Mittags ist wohl was mehr angesagt, so dass es zumindest von unten nass und rutschig werden dürfte :-/


----------



## LessMess (8. Juni 2010)

Falls meine Frau rechtzeitig meine Tochter übernimmt, bin ich auch dabei- dann hat
LukePC evtl einen ,der mit hinten dran hängt.
Wenn ich ich dabei bin komme ich pünktlich- für die Do. Tour nächste Woche muß ich leider absagen.
Gruß Uweless


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukePC (8. Juni 2010)

jo sieht doch ganz gut aus mit dem Wetter. Wenn alles nach Plan läuft, bring ich noch den Joachim mit...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. Juni 2010)

ja so lala nech, nachem regenradar schwer zu beurteilen ob man glück hat oder doch nen schauer abbekommt  aber da mir die decke aufn kopf fällt werde ich so oder so fahren... also bis 18:30!
grüße


----------



## LukePC (8. Juni 2010)

Nass wird man so oder so:
von unten
von innen (durch schwitzen)
vl von oben -.-
Sieht aber nach sehr wenig von oben aus...hier sind grad 10 Tropfen gefallen. Da schwitzt man mehr. 
Ob das so hält? Man könnte ja notfalls was abkürzen.


----------



## john_sales (8. Juni 2010)

Das hat wirklich Spass gemacht heute mit euch.
War ja nicht der Rede wert der Regen.
Ich hoffe wir fahren nochmal zusammen.
Bin zwar bergauf ein paarmal abgeschlagen, aber von nichts kommt nichts.

Die Trails sind echt gut gewesen, grade der vom Ölberg runter.
Hab mich schon fast gewundert, dass sich keiner (ich) gelegt hat.
Bin von Donnerstag abend bis Montag abend noch in Bonn....
Evt auch Mittwoch, je nachdem wie schnell ich von der Aachener Uni wieder da bin.
Wenn also noch was startet, wäre ich gerne dabei, auch bei einer Rennradtour^^.
Dann allen einen gemütlichen Abend.
(Dreckiger) Gruß

Joachim

.......ich bin dann mal in der Dusche!


----------



## LukePC (9. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte da glaub ich eher bergab das nachsehen. Am Berg konnte ich merkwürdiger weise (vergleichsweise) gut mithalten, obwohl Joachim ja eigentlich viel mehr Power hat - so oft, wie der fährt


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Juni 2010)

hey!
evtl fällt wegen regen(gefahr) der rennradunisport aus, daher wollt ich mal anfragen ob sich jemand für ne mtb runde begeistern kann ? 

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (10. Juni 2010)

...leider nicht ins Forum geschaut - war heut' unterwegs.

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Juni 2010)

kein thema, war doch rennrad fahren... und dicke beine ohne ende, wäre nix bei rum gekommen mitm mtb 
bis denne


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. Juni 2010)

1:38, ne steigerung zum letzten jahr oder ?  respekt! aber noch heftiger is ja die 1:24  aber der typ hat ja sogar ne DE-domain und nen Wiki-Eintrag  musste dir auch mal zulegen 

bis dienstag!


----------



## gerdu (13. Juni 2010)

...letztes Jahr war die Wechselzeit nicht rausgerechnet weil der Veranstalter sich die zusätzlichen Zeitnahmematten gespart hat. Selbst gestoppt war ich ca. 7 Minuten schneller was ja auch ganz o.k. ist...und worauf ich immer besonders stolz bin: Es war niemand mit unrasierten Beinen schneller als ich!!!!

Bis Dienstag...

Uwe


----------



## Manfred (14. Juni 2010)

Wo soll ich mit meinen unrasierten Beinen auftauchen?


----------



## gerdu (14. Juni 2010)

...Du fährst ja nicht in der Plauzenklasse - das zählt nicht!


----------



## gerdu (14. Juni 2010)

...ich nochmal, hier die Teilnehmer für Donnerstag:

Andi
Daniel
Marco (?)
Gernot (?)
Uwe

Wenn beide (?) kommen wird's mit meinem Auto eng bzw. wir müssen die Räder n' bissel mehr zerlegen. Würd vorschlagen wir treffen uns um 17:45 am Parkplatz gegenüber T-Mobile damit wir pünktlich um 18 Uhr loskommen.

Vielleicht können wir ja morgen noch mal bei einer gemütlichen Runde drüber schnacken....


----------



## MieMaMeise (14. Juni 2010)

Könnte es morgen auch schaffen. Versprechen kann ich noch nichts, aber ich versuche es.


----------



## luckylocke (14. Juni 2010)

Hi,

Do bin ich definitiv dabei. Mein Auswärtstermin ist ausgefallen. Ich würde dann mit meinem Auto fahren. Aber das können wir morgen besprechen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Juni 2010)

wie schauts aus, ich hab gerade noch nen rennen in 2 wochen entdeckt als kleines ruhrbike-leistungs-check-rennen  http://www.mtb-am-rursee.de/ ist ja direkt um die ecke und die distanz/höhenmeter ist nahezu identisch!

jemand bock/zeit ??

grüße & bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LessMess (15. Juni 2010)

Wenn es wirklich eine gemütliche Runde wird bin ich dabei- ansonsten lieber nicht, da mir die Pollen ein wenig zu schaffen machen, außerdem würde ich auf dem Rückweg gerne die Wiese meiden- 3 Zecken!!!!, trotz erster Grundreinigung.
Grüße 
Uwe


----------



## luckylocke (15. Juni 2010)

Am So ist übrigens das CC-Rennen in Bergisch-Gladbach..

http://www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de/die-rennen

@andi: Liest sich gut, Zeit für den Marathon hab ich auch....


----------



## Denkpause (15. Juni 2010)

Ich bin heute nicht dabei. 
(Muss mir erst wieder Haare nachwachsen lassen, bevor ich wieder dazustosse,...
;-) )


----------



## Luanna (15. Juni 2010)

Würde auch mal wieder versuchen mitzuhalten, wenn es wirklich ein etwas gemütlicheres Tempo wird....
Grüße!
Vanessa


----------



## MieMaMeise (15. Juni 2010)

Ich bin dabei. Da wird der Rest wohl nebenbei Blümchen pflücken können.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. Juni 2010)

also dann um 18:45 da http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...529714,7.041281&spn=0.000975,0.00284&t=h&z=19 ja ??

grüße


----------



## gerdu (16. Juni 2010)

...der Pfeil ist zwar nicht genau am Bahnhof Dernau aber wir werden uns irgendwie schon finden.

Wie schon gesagt: Treffpunkt T-Mobile Parkplatz ist 17:45, Platzprobleme im Auto sollte es auch nicht geben.

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## luckylocke (16. Juni 2010)

Dann bis morgen um 18.45 Uhr am Bhf. Dernau


----------



## LessMess (17. Juni 2010)

Hat schon jemand etwas über Martins Hand erfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Juni 2010)

ich bisher net...


bzgl heute:  das regenradar sieht ja jetzt nicht sooo toll aus, mit etwas glück ist das regengebiet in 4-5 stück vorbei gezogen oder hat sich aufgelöst... nur sollte bis ca. 16:55 abgeklärt sein ob wir fahren oder net, nicht dass ich da alleine am treffpunkt bin 

bis denne!


----------



## gerdu (17. Juni 2010)

...das bisschen Regen ist spätestens in 2 Stunden verdampft....


----------



## Manfred (17. Juni 2010)

Wenn es trocken bleibt komme ich auch, viertel vor sieben Dernau Bahnhof.
wenn ich bis viertelvor nicht da bin, werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr kommen.


----------



## luckylocke (17. Juni 2010)

Habe mich gerade für den Rursee-(Halb-)Marathon angemeldet. Ist jemand dabei? Fahrgemeinschaft wäre erstrebenswert


----------



## gerdu (21. Juni 2010)

....?


----------



## Manfred (21. Juni 2010)

Habe mich angemeldet, aber mein Auto ist voll.
Fünf Leute und drei Räder, da geht nichts mehr.
Viel Spass morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (21. Juni 2010)

@Manfred: Kein Problem, wir sehen uns am Sonntag am Haus am See
@Uwe: ...! Wer sonst noch?


----------



## LessMess (22. Juni 2010)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## gerdu (22. Juni 2010)

...klaro, was sonst?


----------



## Luanna (22. Juni 2010)

... bin auch dabei, bis gleich!


----------



## Manfred (24. Juni 2010)

ist Fussball schön...
35km, 1:15h Rennrad und mich hat ein Auto und ein Lkw nur überholt.
14 Autos kamen mir aber noch entgegen.
Könnte nicht jeden Tag Fussball sein.


----------



## LessMess (24. Juni 2010)

würde heute gerne fahren- da ich erst noch meine Gabel kontrollieren lassen muß kann ich ab etwa 1630-1700,dann so 2,5h fahren, bis spätestens 1930


----------



## Manfred (24. Juni 2010)

Werde heutabend auch fahren, aber erst um 19:30 Uhr Fähre Oberdollendorf


----------



## gerdu (24. Juni 2010)

...ich werd heut mal wieder rennradeln - Euch viel Spaß.....


----------



## Luanna (25. Juni 2010)

Fährt HEUTE jemand?


----------



## LessMess (25. Juni 2010)

ich möchte gerne,kann aber erst am Nachmittag Bescheid geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## john_sales (25. Juni 2010)

Ich würde auch gerne fahren, leider ist nur mein Rennrad grade komplett, fährt heute ab ca. 17Uhr jemand mit? Oder jemand hat einen MTB-Laufradsatz mit 6-Loch Aufnahme günstig abzugeben? LG


----------



## gerdu (25. Juni 2010)

...einen günstigen Laufradsatz hätt ich für Dich - kann ich allerdings erst nächsten Dienstag mit nach Bonn bringen......

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Juni 2010)

der andi hat sich gekäfert, hihihihi

ne also spaß bei seite  dienstag bin ich net dabei... mit samstag wird sich wohl erst die woche zeigen...

ach und ich hab mir so überlegt, meine virtuelle zeit wäre so um die 2:25 gewesen 

grüße!


----------



## gerdu (27. Juni 2010)

...hast Du gesoffen?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Juni 2010)

wenn es nur so wäre...


----------



## gerdu (27. Juni 2010)

..haste Dir oder Deinem Radl weh getan?


----------



## luckylocke (27. Juni 2010)

Es hat echt schlimm ausgesehen... überall Blut
Meine virtuelle Zeit hätte auch bei 2:25 gelegen, wenn da nicht gestürzte Fahrer auf der Strecke gelegen hätten. Ich hab nur einmal ungewollt die M....-Kurventechnik angewandt.
Gute Besserung und hoffentlich bis Samstag


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Juni 2010)

Ja danke fürs anhalten, hätt ja net jeder gemacht  und deine beruhigenden worte "nicht hingucken" haben auch geholfen 

@uwe, jap  vielleicht steig ich jetzt auch auf RR um


----------



## john_sales (27. Juni 2010)

@Uwe; Hast PN.
Dann bin ich ja die Woche schon wieder flott.

Um mal dem Titel des Fred´s gerecht zu werden, ist denn jemand mal in der
Dunkelheit unterwegs? Ich würde ganz gerne mal wieder ein wenig im Kegel
des Scheinwerfers durch den Wald gleiten, gerne auch Singletrails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (28. Juni 2010)

john_sales schrieb:


> @Uwe; Hast PN.
> Dann bin ich ja die Woche schon wieder flott.
> 
> Um mal dem Titel des Fred´s gerecht zu werden, ist denn jemand mal in der
> ...



Wann willst du in dieser Jahreszeit im Dunkel fahren, ist ja nur ein kurzer Zeitschlitz mal dunkel?

Andy was hast du gemacht?
Habe euch beim Zieleinlauf vermisst.
Uwe H. gutes Rennen ( Zeit) gefahren, Glückwunsch zu deinen zweiten Renneinsatz.


----------



## LessMess (28. Juni 2010)

@Andy: gute Besserung!!!!(Traumeel: homöopath. Schmerztabletten- hab ich auch nehmen müssen, war bei mir ja glimpflicher verlaufen und danke für den Schlauch- bring ihn an einem der Dienstage mit 
@Marie: dir auch Glückwunsch zum Gewinn der Frauenklasse- vor allem super Zeit!


----------



## Manfred (28. Juni 2010)

lessmess schrieb:


> @marie: Dir auch glückwunsch zum gewinn der frauenklasse- vor allem super zeit!



:d


----------



## john_sales (28. Juni 2010)

OK, also keine Nachtaktiven, da warten wir wohl bis zum Herbst.



Manfred schrieb:


> Wann willst du in dieser Jahreszeit im Dunkel fahren, ist ja nur ein kurzer Zeitschlitz mal dunkel?


----------



## gerdu (28. Juni 2010)

...das Thema ist ja auch "Nachtbiken" und nicht "Dunkelbiken" - der Sommer ist eh' immer viel zu schnell vorbei!

Apropos Biken: Morgen irgendjemand von den Unverletzten am Start? 
Achso: Falls sich ein paar ortskundige Mitstreiter finden könnte ich mir Donnerstag noch mal vorstellen an die Ahr zu fahren - wie schaut's aus?

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## luckylocke (28. Juni 2010)

@lessmess: Der Gesamtsieger auf der 55 km-Strecke scheint gestrichen worden zu sein, daher meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum dritten Platz in deiner Altersklasse (dann hätten wir auch auf die Ehrung warten können, hätte bestimmt einen hochwertigen Preis gegeben)
@andi: Es sah schlimmer aus, als es dann glücklicherweise letztendlich war...
@manfred: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum dritten Platz im Gesamtstarterfeld. Nach meiner Interpretation der Ergebnisliste bin ich etwa 22 min nach dir ins Ziel gekommen. 

Wenn ich den Heimweg morgen staufrei schaffe, bin ich dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (28. Juni 2010)

gerdu schrieb:


> Achso: Falls sich ein paar ortskundige Mitstreiter finden könnte ich mir Donnerstag noch mal vorstellen an die Ahr zu fahren - wie schaut's aus?
> 
> Grüsse,
> 
> Uwe



...ich bin nicht nur ortskundig, ich bin sogar Ortsinhaber und kann gerne mal den Guide machen.


----------



## Luanna (28. Juni 2010)

Auch meine herzlichen Glückwünsche an alle, die es geschafft haben, mehr oder weniger unverletzt durchs Ziel gekommen zu sein!
Gut, dass nichts Schlimmeres passiert ist...
Wäre morgen auch wohl dabei! Wann wollt ihr denn Do losfahren? LG!


----------



## gerdu (28. Juni 2010)

@Uwe: Super Idee uns den Guide zu machen, ich könnte ab 17:30 ab T-Mobile los - 3 Mitfahrer kann ich problemlos mitnehmen....


----------



## Manfred (29. Juni 2010)

Do 18:30 Uhr Dernau.
Bin vielleicht wieder dabei.


----------



## john_sales (29. Juni 2010)

@Uwe (gerdu) Wenn du noch einen der 3 Plätze zu vergeben hast wär ich gerne dabei.
Dann kann ich die Räder auch direkt draufziehen. Ich war bis jetzt nur einmal um Ahrweiler rum fahren, bin gespannt was es noch gibt, man hört ja viel gutes.

Um 17:30 am T-Campus?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. Juni 2010)

echt nen driß dass ich jetzt bei dem wetter hier im zimmer verdammt bin  naja, dann schaff ich wenigstens mal was für die uni... 

zur dönerbude schaff ich es wohl noch net, aber falls ihr euch zum pawlow entscheidet könntet ihr ja bescheid geben und ich würde vorbeihumpeln  ist ja momentan echt nen laues lüftchen in den nächten...

bis denne,
grüße Lazarus


----------



## gerdu (29. Juni 2010)

...hab jetzt mal Handlampenuwe, Vanessa(?) und Joachim vorgemerkt - mit dem vorher Laufräder schrauben wird's wohl etwas hektisch, müsstest ja die Bremsscheiben + Ritzelpaket + Reifen wechseln + Bremssättel justieren etc. - dann ist der Abend um bevor alles richtig läuft, vielleicht holst Du die Räder vorher zum Basteln ab.


----------



## LessMess (29. Juni 2010)

bin heute dabei - würde gerne mal Dienstags ins Ahrtal fahren!?
bin leider doch raus- muss mich um meine Tochter kümmern
Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Luanna (29. Juni 2010)

... schaffe es heute leider nicht mehr:-(
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und ein flottes Auspowertempo! ;-)


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. Juni 2010)

sooo, die zeit die ich jetzt net aufm radl sitze konnte ich gut nutzen um mir den frust wegen der versauten zwei rennen von der seele zu planen 
son paar rennen hab ich jetzt für august/september/oktober schon wieder in aussicht, auch wenn sie leider nicht mehr so schön unmittelbar um die ecke liegen 

naja, nun zur eigentlichen frage, die auch schonmal im raum stand, wie siehts aus mal mit einem 24 stunden rennen ? klar so nen klassiker wie in duisburg, da muss man sich ja innerhalb von 10sek nach freischaltung anmelden damit man nen platz bekommt... aber ich habe jetzt mal hier so nen kleineres event bei Idstein entdeckt. Die anfahrt von 130km liegt also noch vollkommen im rahmen 
gibt es hier personen bei denen grundsätzlich dafür fortgeschrittenes interesse besteht ? 
ich denke nen 4er team wäre ne gute größe... das heißt also noch drei freiwillige 

http://www.idstein24.de/

Das ganze wäre am 28 bis 29.8.2010, weitere details auf der homepage.

Also dann gebt mal euren senf dazu ab 

grüße Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (30. Juni 2010)

@Andi: Gute Idee, hatte Manfred schon mal vor Ewigkeiten vorgeschlagen, ich bin inzwischen an dem Wochenende verbucht. Wenn Du Bock auf Duisburg hast kann ich mal die Ohren offenhalten - letztes Jahr hätte ich in diversen Teams kurzfristig mitfahren können.

@DoAhrtaler: Leider ist unserem Guide ein nicht planbarer Termin dazwischengekommen, mir ist's auch recht - dann hab ich weniger Hektik - ich wär ab Mitte Juli eventuell dann noch mal dabei...

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. Juni 2010)

@uwe, jap kannst du gerne mal machen! Und wenn das klappen würde heißt das natürlich net, dass das von meiner seite aus mit idstein platzt  auf welche hochzeit musst du denn dieses mal am idstein wochenende ?


----------



## john_sales (30. Juni 2010)

Dann wohl kein Ahrtal, sofern kein neuer Guide auftaucht, schade, ich hatte noch einen Freund dafür begeistern können. Jetzt habe ich ja Zeit meine Felgen zu richten.
Aber aufgeschoben heißt ja nicht aufgehoben. 

Wer fährt denn diese Woche rund um Bonn? 

Ich bin seit heute wieder ein freier Mann.
Der Grundwehrdienst ist vorbei und bis zum Studium ist erstmal frei.
Also zu jeder Tageszeit fahrbereit^^.

@Andi zu einem Rennen hätte ich schon Lust, bin allerdings noch nie
bei einem solchen Event gewesen. Wenn wir die nächste Zeit mal fahren,
kannst du mir das mal schmackhaft machen.


----------



## Manfred (1. Juli 2010)

wollte gerade auch für Dernau absagen, hat sich aber erledigt.

@Andi, eigentlich wollte ich auch Idstein fahren,
habe aber die Woche vorher in der Nähe Bad Tölz einen Lehrgang anschließend wollte ich bis Sonntag untenbleiben. 
Sorry, war eine gute Idee.


----------



## LessMess (1. Juli 2010)

@ Andy,wie gehts dir mittlerweile? und noch was für die Motivation wie wärs hiermit:
http://cx-challenge.de,
hat sich Gernot auch schon vorgemerkt- Manfred wohl auch,oder?
Für Gallahaan bin ich schon gemeldet.
Bis Dienstag?!
LG uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. Juli 2010)

jop passt schon, humpeln ist fast weg, aber so langsam kommen die blauen flecken durch und mein körper erscheint in vielen tollen farben  ob ich dienstag schon mitfahren kann weiß ich noch net, ich hoffs...

das mit Gallahaan klingt gut! an dem termin müßte ich können. welche strecke nimmst du denn ? die mittlere ist ja schon etwas kurz... werde wohl die "lange" nehmen, bis dahin ist ja noch genug zeit zum trainieren um auch 1500hm durchzupowern 

grüße


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. Juli 2010)

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=loka&itemid=10490&detailid=756417


----------



## LessMess (1. Juli 2010)

ich fahre die Strecken, die für die Männerwertung erforderlich sind, da ich an der Cupwertung teilnehmen möchte- du kannst auch noch teilnehmen, da es von den 5 Rennen 2 Streichergebnisse gibt.
Nächste Woche würde ich gerne Montag und /oder Donnerstag fahren- gerne auch im Ahrtal !?


----------



## Manfred (2. Juli 2010)

Natürlich habe ich mir die Termine gemerkt

http://cx-challenge.de/highscore_2010.php#frame310


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (2. Juli 2010)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=loka&itemid=10490&detailid=756417



Höhö, dann verkürzt sich mein Weg zu H&S auf ca. 1000 Meter.


----------



## gerdu (2. Juli 2010)

...super, dann spare ich demnächst eine Menge Geld!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Juli 2010)

und wie wars gernot ?? bitte einen kurzen bericht abgeben  war wohl zu heiß ?


----------



## luckylocke (4. Juli 2010)

Es war heftig: bei 35 Grad zu fahren war nicht so prickelnd. Außerdem hab ich den Start vermasselt, weil ich viel zu weit hinten stand. Im ersten Trail bildete sich eine Ameisenkette, die bergab! und bergauf schob. Es ging nichts mehr. 
Ansonsten eine schöne Strecke mit netten Trails, gut organisiert, aber leider gnadenlos überfüllt. Ich denke, das meine Zeit bei 3 h liegt. Was für ein Unterschied zum Rursee...


----------



## luckylocke (5. Juli 2010)

Wie schaut es denn mit Di aus? Über Umwege zum Döner und dann den deutschen Finalgegner anschauen?


----------



## LessMess (6. Juli 2010)

Bin dabei- könnte schon ab 1800 Telekom? kann mich gegen1700 mal per handy melden!?- Okay- 1830, wie immer, fahre anschließend nach Hause, mangels Licht.
Andy, was geht???
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (6. Juli 2010)

Ok, bis gleich dann


----------



## LessMess (7. Juli 2010)

@ Gernot:http://www.ruhrbike-festival.de/rennen/abus-ruhrbike-marathon/fuer-teilnehmer/ergebnisse-2010.html
Dienstag kann ich whrscheinlich nicht, geht auch Mittwoch?


----------



## gerdu (7. Juli 2010)

...ich könnte erst wieder nächsten Donnerstag, vielleicht bleib ich aber hier.

o.k. - bin zu blöd das zugehörige Foto hierherzuladen - schaut mal in mein Album.

Grüsse aus den Bergen,

Uwe


----------



## LessMess (8. Juli 2010)

@Uwe: ich würde bleiben-euch noch viel Spaß

@Manfred: hättest Lust heute im Ahrtal zu fahren? ich kann schon ab ca.1700 ?lessmess Uwe


----------



## Manfred (8. Juli 2010)

Ahrtal fahre ich heute nicht,
will mich mit einen Freund treffen, vielleicht werden wir radfahren im 7gebierge.
Melde mich später, wenn wir uns geeinigt haben.


----------



## Manfred (8. Juli 2010)

Werde das Ras heutabend im kühlen Keller stehen lassen


----------



## LessMess (8. Juli 2010)

schade-aber sinnvoll!


----------



## luckylocke (12. Juli 2010)

Wer isn morgen am Start? Gewohnte Zeit und Stelle...
@lessmess: Mittwoch würde ich vielleicht auch fahren, aber erst mal am Di gesund nach Hause kommen und dann weitersehen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Juli 2010)

ich krabbel mal wieder aus meinem loch und werde wohl morgen dabei sein! aber bis alle krusten weg sind berg ab erstmal etwas ullricher 

bis denne!


----------



## LessMess (13. Juli 2010)

bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (14. Juli 2010)

...hat morgen jemand Lust zum Radeln und Dönern?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Juli 2010)

joar klingt gut!


----------



## gerdu (14. Juli 2010)

...das nenn ich mal 'ne Reaktionszeit - bei den Temperaturen. Ich könnte auch schon um 18 Uhr?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Juli 2010)

jap ich auch  und diesmal kein spontaner wechsel auf RR ?


----------



## gerdu (14. Juli 2010)

...was war eigentlich noch mal Rennrad? 

Nö im Ernst, bei den Temperaturen ist mir 'ne beschauliche Runde durch den Wald lieber....


----------



## luckylocke (14. Juli 2010)

Ich bin dann auch am Start. Kann auch um 1800


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. Juli 2010)

und von mir aus auch steile sachen  das kleine kettenblatt ist wieder bereit!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Juli 2010)

moin moin!
hoffe gernot gehts wieder besser ?? wieder im internet unterwegs wäre ja ein gutes zeichen ?! 
jemand morgen abend bock auf ne runde ?
grüße


----------



## luckylocke (17. Juli 2010)

Hi,
bin wieder raus... auf Bewährung. War das laaaaangweilig. Wahrscheinlich fahre ich ab Montag wieder, wenn es mir richtig gut geht, vielleicht schon morgen Abend. Wann solls denn losgehen?
Gesunde Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Juli 2010)

na das ist doch schonmal gut  konntest da im krankenhaus net auf nem spinningrad trainieren ???
morgen so gegen 16,17,18 denke ich! wäre da flexibel falls du wirklich fahren willst
grüße


----------



## luckylocke (18. Juli 2010)

Außer rumliegen und Kräfte sammeln;-) war nicht viel zu tun.
Wie sähe es denn mit einer Tour zu den Herchentrails aus? Mit der Bahn würde es dann ab Oberkassel (immer xx:14) oder Beuel (2 min später) nach Herchen an der Sieg gehen. Dort würden wir einige Trails abfahren (mit Biergarten). Zurück dann immer um xx:54. Fahrtdauer vor Ort ca. 2 h.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Juli 2010)

hey!
joar mal was andere hätte ich nix gegen! da es ja dann doch etwas zeitaufwändiger ist würde ich 15:14 bzw 15:16 vorschlagen ?! ich würde dann in beuel einsteigen, du meinst also den normalen beueler bahnhof denk ich ma ?
meinste mitm fully wäre sinnvoller als mitm hardtail, so im vergleich zu der ahrtalrunde letztens ??
grüße


----------



## gerdu (18. Juli 2010)

...kann mir mal jemand sagen ob Ihr Sonntag oder Montag meint?

@Gernot: freut mich dass Du wieder fit bist...

P.S.: Ich geh jetzt auf den A40 Trail....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Juli 2010)

also ich meine heute sonntag  ich hofffe gernot auch ?!


----------



## luckylocke (18. Juli 2010)

Hi, also ich meine auch den So, geht dann um 15:14 ab Oberkassel los. Wenn noch jemand interessiert ist, kann er sich gerne anschließen und ist eingeladen.
@uwe: Viel Spass beim Mittelstreifentrail abrocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luanna (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
schade, dass ich heut nicht konnte, war bestimmt schön...
Falls jemand morgen oder die Tage mal Lust und Zeit für ne Tour hat, mag er sich gerne bei mir melden- freue mich auf ausgiebiges mtb in den nächsten Wochen


----------



## luckylocke (18. Juli 2010)

@gerdu: Wann findet denn die Aktion in Oberhausen statt? Wie war es auf der A 40? Sah im Fernsehen ja eindrucksvoll aus.


----------



## gerdu (19. Juli 2010)

A40 war ganz lustig - gute Stimmung, gekühltes Pils und unglaublich viele kulturelle Highlights (man könnte auch sagen Randgruppen die sich präsentiert haben).

Oberhausen ist erst im September, falls Du das Ruhrparkrennen meinst - schau mal auf die Homepage von "Blau-Gelb Oberhausen".

Morgen bin ich normal am Start und Donnerstag ginge auch noch. Eventuell wenn's Wetter noch gut ist am Do noch mal Ahrtal?

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## luckylocke (20. Juli 2010)

Bin heute und den Rest der Woche raus. Ab dem nächsten Di aber wieder voll dabei (auch tagsüber)


----------



## LessMess (21. Juli 2010)

bin jetzt auch weg-3 Wochen Bretagne, werde wohl nur ein wenig flach vtt fahren-euch eine schöne Zeit. Bis dahin...


----------



## gerdu (22. Juli 2010)

...na denn wünsch ich Euch mal 'nen schönen Urlaub.

@Andi: was hältst Du davon falls es halbwegs trocken bleibt heut mal mit den T-Mobilern die "Bergziegentour" mitzufahren - hat so 1400 HM?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. Juli 2010)

ich weiß heute leider net ob ich es schaffe... heute haben wir da son langen uniquatsch...  ich glaube ich sage erstmal ab und wenns doch klappt melde ich mich nochmal!
aber theoretisch wäre so ne bergziegentour ok  wäre nur die frage wieviel uhr isn das ?
grüße


----------



## gerdu (22. Juli 2010)

...Uni wird eh' überbewertet, hat mir auch nix gebracht!

Start ist 17:30 ab T-Mobile .....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. Juli 2010)

hmm 17:30 ist leider aussichtslos... naja ich fahr dann evtl alleine später am abend ne runde wenn das wetter mitspielt!
also dann mal viel spaß bei der ziege


----------



## gerdu (26. Juli 2010)

...ich geh für morgen mal die Schutzbleche suchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## john_sales (26. Juli 2010)

Ich kann morgen auch erst später. Falls sich dann noch jemand für gegen 20Uhr findet wäre ich dabei. Morgen soll das Wetter ja auch mitspielen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. Juli 2010)

und nen jäckchen ist wohl auch wieder angebracht 
uwe, kannst du mir vllt sagen wo die tankstelle liegt wo du dein rad mitm hochdruckreiniger immer sauber machst ?? irgendwie ne adresse oder nen google maps link ?  danke!

ach, und noch was, da ist es nicht schon genug zufall dass gernot 5sek nach dem sunny bei wetter ins ziel kommt  ich kenn auch noch 2 der leute im 8er C3 Team aus der unisport gruppe  die welt ist klein!

bis morgen


----------



## luckylocke (26. Juli 2010)

Bin morgen dabei, allerdings auf Sparflamme, um zu schauen, ob meine Achillessehnen nicht mehr knarzen. 
@Andi: Haste gesehen, wieviel km das werden können (müssen)?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Juli 2010)

joap so in etwa 20 Runden (plus/minus), also 138km , klingt auf den ersten Blick viel, aber sind ja "nur" 1400 Höhenmeter auf dieser langen Strecke  Ich stell mir das vor wie 2-3 schöne Tourchen halt nur innerhalb von 24 stunden und nicht auf 2-3 sondern auf 10 Tourchen gestreckt 
letztes jahr waren es knapp 40 Mixed-Teams, also ich denke wenns gut läuft könnte Top 10 drin sein! Naja lassen wir uns mal überraschen 
Grüße und bis Moin


----------



## gerdu (27. Juli 2010)

@Andi/Gernot: ...habt Ihr inzwischen Eure Quotenfrau gefunden?

@Andi: Der Hochdruckren iniger steht an der Königswinterer Strasse neben em Baumarkt, ungefähr da wo's auch zum Aldi geht, Hausnummer hab ich nicht.

@John: 20 Uhr ist ein bisschen spät - wir fahren wie (fast) immer um 18:30, kannst ja später zum Dönermann kommen...

Und jetzt die schlechte Nachricht: Im Pawlow wird wegen eines gestörten Nachbarn mit Migrationshintergrund (Österreich!) um 10 Uhr der Aussenbereich gesperrt, dafür aber das Rauchen im Innenraum freigegebeben > für die "After Döner Runder" müssen wir uns wohl was anderes suchen oder zu Rauchen anfangen....


----------



## john_sales (27. Juli 2010)

Tja, geht leider nicht früher, bin ja 18:30 schonmal dabei gewesen,
falls noch Interesse besteht, ich schau vorher nochmal ins forum.
Wer reinigt denn sein bike mit Hochdruck?

@gerdu: nach einem Durchschlag hat sich meine alte Hinterradfelge auch verabschiedet.
Jetzt bin ich froh meine neuen fahren zu können^^.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Juli 2010)

Ok danke, dann werde ich die Straße mal abfahren und es schon finden 

Die Quotenfrau haben wir auch gefunden... Die selbe die auch meinen Startplatz in Wetter genommen hat  Hab sie einfach mal gefragt ob sie Bock hat. Wenn man nach ihr googelt, und den Namen "lotte kraus" eintippt und kurz abwartet kommt als weiterer google vorschlag noch "mountainbike" hinten dran  wenn das kein gutes zeichen ist 

Wenns so dreckig wird wie heute reinige ich mit Hochdruck  Gaaaanz sanft natürlich

So dat waret fürs erste! Bis spädder


----------



## luckylocke (27. Juli 2010)

Ich muss leider absagen: bin heute ein bischen durch die Gegend geradelt, dabei musste ich leider feststellen, dass die Sehnen noch schmerzen. Die brauchen noch ein paar Ruhetage.
Ich bin gegen 2030 beim Döner, viel Spaß und bis gleich


----------



## gerdu (28. Juli 2010)

...weil's so schön war am Donnerstag noch mal - diesmal um 18 Uhr, wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## john_sales (28. Juli 2010)

Joa, sollte diesmal gehen, Parkplatz U-Bahn wieder?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. Juli 2010)

die wetteraussichten sind echt mies  aber bin wohl am start solangs nur nen bissel regnet...


----------



## scotty007 (28. Juli 2010)

war gestern nochmal beim rennradln, werde aber schauen, dass ich dienstags mal wieder am start bin.
sieht so aus, dass meine hand das biken im gelände aushalten dürfte. stürzen sollte ich aber nicht mehr...


----------



## gerdu (29. Juli 2010)

@John: Du verwechselst uns mit den Langsamfahrern - wir treffen uns vor T-Mobile...

@Regen: Ich fahr nur wenn das Wetter halbwegs o.k. ist....


----------



## john_sales (29. Juli 2010)

Sofern dann das Wetter passt bin ich dann vor Ort, vorrausgesetzt ich bestehe die Prüfung heute^^
 Dann bis nachher 1800 am Campus


----------



## Luanna (29. Juli 2010)

...wenn´s halbwegs trocken ist, fahre ich gerne mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. Juli 2010)

Ich bin jetzt schon unterwegs, werde also auf jeden Fall da sein... hoffentlich nicht alleine  bis gleich


----------



## john_sales (29. Juli 2010)

Hat zu lange gedauert heute, sry. Ist denn jemand gefahren?


----------



## Redfraggle (29. Juli 2010)

gerdu schrieb:


> @John: Du verwechselst uns mit den Langsamfahrern - wir treffen uns vor T-Mobile...



Gemütlichfahrer bitteschön 

!


----------



## gerdu (29. Juli 2010)

...jetzt werd aber hier nicht pingelig - wir werden auch manchmal Nacktbiker genannt obwohl das totaler Blödsinn ist!!!


----------



## john_sales (29. Juli 2010)

Soo... jetzt atmen wir laaangsam ein und langsaaaam.... warum guckt ihr mich so böse an? Seid ihr wohl wieder lieb zueinander!

Nein, also ich hab mich eben entschlossen euch noch zu suchen, bin dann von 18:36 ab Campus hoch ins 7G ca 7km Richtung Rheinaufwärts, hab zwar Reifenspuren gesehen, aber keine Biker.
 Dann fing es auch schon an zu schütten und ich mittendrin.
Bin dann noch ein paar Trails runter, das war ja ein Balanceakt mit dem rutschigen Untergrund, und danach völlig eingesaut wieder zuhause angekommen.

Interessant ist auch der Punkt an dem es einem dann auch egal ist, ob man noch dreckiger wird, weil eh schon alles voll ist. Dann kann man auch wieder richtig über die Forstautobahn zurückheizen, unter Beachtung der Wanderer natürlich^^, dass es nur so spritzt. Dann mal einen schönen Abend.

Ach ja, ich hab die Theorie bestanden und war heute meine 2Pflichtstunden Autobahn absolvieren. Musste leider 2h im Rathaus von Godesberg warten.


----------



## luckylocke (30. Juli 2010)

@john: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Theorieprüfung. Da bekomme ich ja ein schlechtes Gewissen, dass ich ungeprüft durch den Wald fahren (und auf der Autobahn war ich auch noch nicht).
Bist Du denn gestern nicht im Wald zwangsgeduscht worden?


----------



## john_sales (30. Juli 2010)

Danke.
Aber klar. Hab mich 5min unter einen Baum gestellt bis der Platzregen vorbei war.
Dann allerdings war alles nass, und ich hatte natürlich keine Schutzbleche dran.

Am Sonntag kommt wahrscheinlich ein Freund vorbei, mit dem ich dann im 7G fahren wollte.
Hat noch jemand Lust zu fahren? 
Sollte so ca 35-45km in zügigem Tempo Richtung Ölberg und/oder Löwenburg werden.
Ich würde gerne folgende Punkte einbinden:

Stenzelberg
Teufelstreppe
Kanaldeckeltrail
Bunkertrail

....und sonst alles was auf dem Weg bzw dazwischen liegt.
Fährt heute abend jemand?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (31. Juli 2010)

Wo liegt denn die Teufelstreppe ?


----------



## luckylocke (31. Juli 2010)

@uwe: Das Event des Blau-Gelb Oberhausen findet am So, den 12.9. statt. Also ich hätte Zeit...
Der Link:
http://blau-gelb-oberhausen.de/Mountainbike/news.php


----------



## john_sales (31. Juli 2010)

@Andi: Kann sein, dass das Teil doch anders heißt.
Da bin ich einmal runter. Laut Aussage andrer die schwerste Technikpassage im 7G.
Obwohl das ja immer subjektiv ist.
Wo genau die ist, kann ich fast nicht sagen, ich meine die wäre etwas hinter der Löwenburg von Beuel aus gesehen. Wenn ich da bin, glaube ich, dass ich die wieder finde^^. Lass mich aber gerne korrigieren falls einer der Dienstagsfahrer mitliest, der beim Technikteil1 dabei war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (2. August 2010)

Hello again, 
wie sieht des denn mit einer zünftigen Radrunde morgen ab 1830 Uhr aus?


----------



## john_sales (2. August 2010)

Was hast du denn im Sinn? hab mich mal für die Runde im LMB morgen eingetragen.


----------



## sun909 (2. August 2010)

Hm,
darf man fragen, welche Passage du meinst mit "schwerster Technikpassage" im 7G?

Sind ja gerne mal etwas kniffliger unterwegs...

Gerne auch per PN.

Schönen Gruss
sun909


----------



## john_sales (2. August 2010)

Jeder darf fragen so viel er will^^, wir sehen uns ja morgen, dann kann ich versuchen es dir zu erklären.
Ich meine blitzfitz, angela, und noch 2 waren dabei, wenn also einer weiß was ich meine, helft mir.
Von der Schwierigheit her kann man es fahren , mit umsetzen, und wenn man fällt ist man halt im Gebüsch.
Ich fand das kleine Stück was hinter dem Stenzelberg steil abfällt schwieriger, weil man dann auch direkt ein 
paar Meter tiefer liegt. Abgesehen davon machst du das sicher ohne Probleme^^.


----------



## gerdu (2. August 2010)

...ich muss mir mal einen Kalender kaufen, in meinem Alter vergess ich wohl sonst immer die Termine, hatte mich für den 12 schon quasi für ein Zeitfahren in Duisburg angemeldet. Wenn wir genügend Leute für den Ruhrpark zusammenkriegen fahre ich natürlich lieber da.

Morgen alles wie immer 18:30 ...


----------



## john_sales (2. August 2010)

Ich muss meine Teilnahme für morgen  leider absagen, mein Fahrlehrer hat angerufen für die Nachtfahrt. Am  Donnerstag ist die Prüfung also kann ich das nicht verschieben.
Ich wollte gerne mit, ich hoffe es gibt noch ne Technikrunde. ich wünsche allen viel Spass und Erfolg bei den neuen Stellen.


----------



## gerdu (2. August 2010)

@John: verwechselst Du uns eigentlich wieder mit den Langsam.......axfdals...ichmeinenatürlich...Gemütlichfahrern?

Wir haben nichts dergleichen wie Technikrunde geplant, wir treffen uns wie fast immer Dienstags um 18:30 bei T-Mobile.....die einzige Technik die wir üben und auch zu perfektionieren versuchen ist wie man verletzungsfrei bei Mehmet einen Dürum isst...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. August 2010)

und als besondere herausforderung noch ohne besteck verletzungsfrei 

morgen bin wohl dabei  aber extremst pianochen...

ach, und ich war heute schon mal da im landschafstpark vor ort  bissel geheimwaffen im gebüsch versteckt


grüße


----------



## john_sales (2. August 2010)

nene gerdu, das war der weiterführende Teil meines Postes von 16:44. (#1981)
Ging um den anderen Sondertreff der weiter oben noch diskutiert wurde.(Bzw im Dienstags-fred)
Soabld ich den Lappen habe, ist auch wieder mehr Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (2. August 2010)

@andi: Cool, gute Idee, morgen musst du mich erstmal einweisen. 

Dann treffen wir uns morgen bei den Gemütlichfahrern, oder wie darf ich die bisherige Komm verstehen
Bis morgen an altbekannter Stelle zur üblichen Zeit


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. August 2010)

Ich zitiere gerade mal aus dem 24 Duisburg Thread, daher ohne Garantie 

Neuigkeiten von der Strecke. Ich zitiere mal meinen Kollegen: ....
die große Treppe - also DIE Treppe - ist abgedeckelt. Entstanden ist eine schiefe Ebene die mit Dachpappe belegt ist - für den Grip. Im Abstand der Geländerfüße sind je 2 Dachlatten quer auf die "Fahrbahn" geschraubt und greifen gabelförmig in den Geländerfuß ein - damit die "Fahrbahn" nicht verrutscht. Das macht die Sache schneller und hoffentlich sicherer. Ich hatte Gelegenheit mit Hr. Saalscheider pesönlich zu sprechen. Nach den Vorfällen der Loveparade macht man ungeheuer "Druck" auf ihn. Die Presse hat bereits sein Sicherheitskonzept bei den Behörden angefordert. Man hofft wohl auf ein weiteres Unglück um die Auflage hoch zu halten - unfaßbar.
Ich wünsche uns eine schöne und unfallfreie Veranstaltung. 

Hab ich ehrlich gesagt nix gegen 

@gerdu
nur eine kleine erinnerung mit dem akku, ich weiß ja nicht ob du den aus bonn mitnehmen musst oder schon in mühlheim hast  danke


@lucky 
haste noch mit sunny getelt ? noch irgendwas zu berichten ? 

grüße


----------



## john_sales (5. August 2010)

Alle die es interessiert: Ich habe den Führerschein jetzt in der Tasche, Jihaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## luckylocke (5. August 2010)

@andi: Habs gestern versucht, aber nicht erreicht. Versuche es nachher nochmal, spätestens bis Samstag. 
@john: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Fahrerlaubnis


----------



## gerdu (9. August 2010)

Glückwunsch an alle Duisburg Teilnehmer zur super Leistung und zum Durchhaltevermögen bei den extremen Wetterverhältnissen.

Morgen jemand am Start oder müssen erst mal die Schwimmhäute abtrainiert werden?


----------



## luckylocke (9. August 2010)

@Uwe: Vielen Dank für die Blumen. Es war eine schöne Veranstaltung. Ein Ende im Sonnenschein wäre natürlich für den Veranstalter und die Teilnehmer wesentlich schöner gewesen. Durch das vorzeitige Ende konnte ich 2 h eher auf dem Sofa liegen...

Morgen bin ich mit wieder trockenen Sachen dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. August 2010)

fragt sich nur wie lange die sachen trocken bleiben


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. August 2010)

so ganz taufrisch war ich heute morgen ja net 

wenns morgen so nen bissel regnet bzw. es so aussieht, fahrt ihr dannn RR / MTB / gar nix ??

grüße


----------



## gerdu (11. August 2010)

...wenn's trocken aussieht fahr ich Rennrad, wenn's ein bisserl nach Regen aussieht lieber MTB, wenn's richtig regnet mach ich gar nix oder geh' laufen.


----------



## luckylocke (11. August 2010)

Ich schließe mich der Meinung meines Vorredners an. Ich will diesmal aber vor 2.00 Uhr zu Hause sein...


----------



## scotty007 (11. August 2010)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Ich will diesmal aber vor 2.00 Uhr zu Hause sein...



Habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. August 2010)

jap, und zwar zwischen einer und zehn runden bier, weiß nimmer wieviele es genau waren 

achja, und die bösen genossenschaften


----------



## gerdu (17. August 2010)

...fährt heut jemand?


----------



## john_sales (17. August 2010)

Warum nicht. Wann, wo, was? Ich bau noch vorher mein Schaltwerk ein.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. August 2010)

Wenns Wetter halbwegs passt bin ich am Start...


----------



## luckylocke (17. August 2010)

Hi,
ich bin für heute raus.
Hat jemand Lust morgen so gegen 12.00 Uhr zu fahren?
Gruß
Gernot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## john_sales (17. August 2010)

@Uwe und Andi, um 1830 beim pinken Riesen? Sagt mal bitte kurz Bescheid.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. August 2010)

joar denke doch


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. August 2010)

glück braucht der mensch  ich glaube es waren gerade mal 5min die ich zurück gefahren bin, da lag der tacho mitm aufm weg ohne erkennbaren grund da abgefallen zu sein... kurz bevor es steil runter gegangen wäre zur matschdurchfahrt vor der schranke
aber ich sollte das glück jetzt nicht mehr zu oft herausfordern 
hätt es net so angefangen zu regenen hätt ich noch beim dönermann vorbeigeschaut...
also dann bis die baldrian!


----------



## john_sales (18. August 2010)

Wow, unglaublich,
dann herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Vielleicht solltest du den Tacho mal mit phosphorisierender Farbe anstreichen, damit er leuchtet.
Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. August 2010)

Hey!
Sagt mal, wenn ihr am Rhein entlang Richtung Koblenz fahren wollt, würdet ihr dann linksrheinisch oder rechtsrheinisch fahren ? Wo ist weniger los / bessere Wege / mehr Platz ?? oder zwischendurch wechseln ?!
Vielleicht hat da ja jemand Erfahrung 
Danke & Grüße


----------



## snoopz (20. August 2010)

Ich bin immer linksrheinisch gefahren. Die Wege sind OK und außerhalb der Spaziergängerzeiten auch nicht zu voll. Wenn Du allerdings an KO vorbei willst, dann würde ich vorschlagen, bei Neuwied auf die rechte Seite zu wechseln und nach KO wieder zurück.


----------



## gerdu (20. August 2010)

...also ich glaub da tut sich nicht viel auf beiden Seiten, schau einfach wo die Sonne besser steht oder zähl vorher die Anzahl der Biergärten ab - viel Spaß...

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. August 2010)

linke rheinseite simma  war ne gute wahl denk ich und lief alles prima...

Ich habe gerade mal bei rad am ring ergebnissen geschaut bei gernot, ich hoffe das ist nix schlimmes passiert ?! für die letzte gefahre runde steht da 2h1min und auch kein zieleinlauf ?!
also bitte ein lebenszeichen abgeben!

sonst, euch viel spaß am dienstag, falle diese woche ja leider aus...
bis dann


----------



## luckylocke (23. August 2010)

Hi Leuts,
ja er lebt noch. Dieses Jahr hab ich dann eine Runde mehr als in 2009 geschafft, ist ja auch mal was. Die Wärme, meine schlechte Vorbereitung und die Unverträglichkeit von diesen Gelsachen haben ihren Tribut gefordert. 
Bis morgen Abend zur üblichen Zeit an der üblichen Stelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (23. August 2010)

jo, bin dabei....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. August 2010)

hier mein kleines andenken vom rursee, das mir heute rausgeschnibbelt wurde 







nächsten dienstag bin ich aber wohl wieder am start!


----------



## gerdu (24. August 2010)

...die Münze oder der Stein?


----------



## DocJekyll (24. August 2010)

Hi, bin heute dabei. Mal nicht genau auf die Minute ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. August 2010)

moin moin!
fährt vielleicht heute jemand ?? später wenn die wolken aufreißen und die sonne rausguckt


----------



## luckylocke (26. August 2010)

@andi: Mist, zu spät gesehen, ist ja doch trocken geblieben. Das war also der "Knubbel"? Hast du ihn schon in Plaste gegossen und mit einer Goldeinfassung versehen, um ihn an einer Halskette zu tragen?
Ich bin morgen Abend ab 18.00 Uhr parat zum radeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. August 2010)

ne, bisher liegt er hier nur aufm schreibtisch rum 
hm ja heute sieht das wetter ja wieder net so toll aus... für morgen soll es besser sein, ich werde da wohl ne etwas größere tour fahren und heute es nochmal ruhig angehen lassen!
also dann bis spätestens dienstag


----------



## luckylocke (30. August 2010)

Wer hat denn morgen Abend (übliche Konditionen) Bock auf eine Wintermatschgewöhnungsrunde? Der Schlamm hat mir ja schon gefehlt.


----------



## gerdu (30. August 2010)

...was soll ich sonst machen?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (31. August 2010)

sicher dat!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. September 2010)

Ich werd heut Abend wohl ne Runde drehen wollen, also falls sich jemand anschließen möchte ist derjenige herzlich willkommen  Rennrad ist doch viel zu gefährlich auf der Straße


----------



## gerdu (2. September 2010)

...hast zwar recht, bin aber schon bei den Rennradlern verabredet - viel Spaß....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. September 2010)

brrr war das ungemütlich heute! nix dolles, nur ne schinderei... bin dann lieber spontan zu nem kumpel als noch nen berg hoch


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. September 2010)

@martin,
hat leider nur für nen hallöchen während der fahrt gereicht, war 6min später bei mir zu hause verabredet und die zeit saß im nacken 

guckt ma da, der meister, der kavalier der straße 
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=loka&itemid=10002&detailid=753479

bis dienstag wenn nix dazwischen kommt


----------



## gerdu (6. September 2010)

Hey Leute,

seh' grad dass heut noch mal Traumwetter wird - morgen soll's regnen.

Was haltet Ihr davon auf heute zu verschieben?

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## scotty007 (6. September 2010)

Könnte klappen. Muss aber mal sehen, wie lange ich heute im Büro zu tun habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. September 2010)

heut ist leider klettertag  aber bin die letzten zwei tage schon gefahren, daher net so tragisch...
aber son bissel langsamfahrerstyle ist das ja schon sich vorm regen drücken  (@langsamfahrermitleser, nicht böse nehmen  )

also euch viel spaß wenns ihr verschiebt!

grüße


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. September 2010)

fahrt ihr heute ? dann würde ich je nach dem noch beim dönermann vorbeischauen...


----------



## gerdu (6. September 2010)

...bis jetzt ja, muss ja mein neues Radl ausprobieren - falls ich es gleich noch fertig kriege, wär dann so 20:45 - 21:00 beim Dönermann!


----------



## gerdu (8. September 2010)

...heut noch jemand Lust auf 'ne spontane Runde?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. September 2010)

hmmm ja ich bin am überlegen, muss hier noch einiges machen, wenn wäre wohl erst 18:30 drin... natürlich sollte kein dauerregen sein 
und von mir aus auch gerne mit wheeler bzw stage


----------



## gerdu (8. September 2010)

...18:30 passt - wenn's nicht zu doll regnet..


----------



## scotty007 (14. September 2010)

Jemand heute am Start?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. September 2010)

moin moin!
heute jemand noch nix vor und bock auf ne etwas spätere runde so gegen 20 uhr start ?
grüße


----------



## scotty007 (17. September 2010)

Kann heute leider nicht!
Bin auch erst wieder übernächste Woche am Start!
Gruss Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (17. September 2010)

Hi Leute;

schoenen Gruss von der sonnigen Insel Korsika. Die ungewohnte Trockenheit macht mich total muerbe. Bin ich nicht mehr gewohnt.

Sonnige Gruesse
Gernot


----------



## gerdu (19. September 2010)

...hier ist doch auch ganz schön, und den ersten Bodenfrost gab's auch schon!

Wie schaut's in diesem Jahr eigentlich mit unserer Kottenförster Geburtstagstour aus, wir müssen uns ja wenigstens einmal im Jahr da blicken lassen?

Viele Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## scotty007 (19. September 2010)

Macht Ihr mal was aus, ich melde mich für nächste Woche ab.
Wie es aussieht, gibt es ja ausnahmsweise mal richtig gutes Radl-Wetter in Bonn - viel Spass, beneide Euch  + 

@Uwe: guten Urlaub gehabt?

Martin


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. September 2010)

moin moin!
am 16.10. isses wieder soweit! das heißt wohl wir verschieben es auf den 19.10 ?!  
diesmal aber früher losfahren gerdu 

diesen dienstag kann ich leider net... andere verpflichtungen  aber vielleicht ja donnerstag.

grüße


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. September 2010)

ach noch was, heute vielleicht jemand bock auf ne runde am abend ?? alleine aufraffen ist immer so ne sache


----------



## gerdu (19. September 2010)

...ich hatte irgendwie Ende September für die Geburtstagstour abgespeichert, vielleicht war da aber auch die legendäre Drachenbluttour?

Urlaub war sehr nett, hab auch nur 2 Kilo zugenommen, macht pro Tag lediglich 400 Gramm.

So wie's aussieht bin ich dann am Dienstag ja alleiche unterwegs?

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schweini (19. September 2010)

gerdu schrieb:


> So wie's aussieht bin ich dann am Dienstag ja alleiche unterwegs?
> 
> Grüsse,
> 
> Uwe



Hi,
vielleicht ja doch nich 

Ich hab euren Thread eigtl schon anfang des jahres ins Auge gefasst, bisher hatte ich nur häufig noch einen Kumpel mit dem ich fahren konnte oder es hätte zeitlich sowieso nicht gepasst. Aber jetzt würde ich dann doch gerne mal öfter bei euch mitfahren.
Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe trefft ihr euch immer um 18:30Uhr an der Telekom, ich glaub ich hab euch da auch an nem Dienstag abend auch schonmal gesehen. Da ich aus Sankt Augustin komme sind das für mich nur 20 min, passt also ganz gut 
Ein Bremsklotz bin ich sicherlich nicht, ich hoffe eher das Gegenteil.

Dienstag wär ich dann höchst wahrscheinlich mal dabei, auch wenn nur Uwe mitfährt. Wann solls denn losgehen? Ich könnte auch früher als 18:30Uhr, ab 4 Uhr wäre kein Problem.

lg, Raiko


----------



## luckylocke (19. September 2010)

Ich bin auch wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück und werde am Di dabei sein. 
@schweini: Treffpunkt ist übrigens bei T-Mobile


----------



## gerdu (20. September 2010)

...Startzeit ist eigentlich auch fast immer 18:30 - früher schaffen wir selten.


----------



## Schweini (20. September 2010)

ok, alles klar, dann sieht man sich ja morgen.
lg, Raiko


----------



## luckylocke (20. September 2010)

Hallo,

hat jemand Interesse am 10.10.10 in Büchel zu starten?

http://html-freak.net/bu/?s=startseite

Gerade habe ich mich angemeldet.


----------



## gerdu (21. September 2010)

@Gernot: Interessa ja, klappt aber terminlich vermutlich nicht.

@Schweini: Lampe nicht vergessen....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. September 2010)

bei gernot kannste auch ruhig schreiben: Lampe nicht vergessen


----------



## Schweini (21. September 2010)

gerdu schrieb:


> @Gernot: Interessa ja, klappt aber terminlich vermutlich nicht.
> 
> @Schweini: Lampe nicht vergessen....



Keine Angst, hab die Akkus gestern schon geladen^^

@Gernot: Bin dieses Jahr leider noch keinen gefahren, ich glaub da bin ich sehr leicht zu überzeugen, vor allem weil das Wochenende noch vor dem Semesterbeginn liegt.
Dann bis nachher,
lg Raiko


----------



## luckylocke (21. September 2010)

@Andi: Danke für den Tipp, "aufgeladene" Lampe wäre aber besser gewesen....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. September 2010)

kein problem gernot! dafür bin ich da 


würd mich net wudern wenns die letzten schönen tage des jahres sind und ich hier am schreibtisch versauer 
habt bitte etwas spaß für mich mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. September 2010)

sooo ich bin wieder frei und habe zeit )
morgen wie immer ??

mal eure meinung:
was meint ihr zu dem ding ?? ist ja schon extrem günstig... aber nicht dass man sich nen paar davon bestellt und dann sind die schrott >_<

http://www1.hibike.de/shop/product/...77de77f0d/NC-17-PG-13-Ritzelpaket-silber.html

grüße


----------



## luckylocke (27. September 2010)

Ich bin morgen dabei, Zeit und Ort wie immer....
@andi: Ich hoffe, die Lernerei hat sich gelohnt... An welches Rad willste denn das Sonderangebot bauen (wg. der Ritzelzahl)?


----------



## gerdu (27. September 2010)

...bin auch dabei wenn's nicht zu sehr kübelt.

@Andi: wusste gar nicht dass Du noch irgendwo 7-fach fährst - dann hätt ich keine Bedenken. Ansonsten gibt's beim S-Tec Fest immer für 10 Euro 9-fach Deore Cassetten, kann ich Dir ein paar von mitbringen...

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## Schweini (27. September 2010)

Hi,
obwohl ihr mich letzte Woche so schön gequält habt, tu ich mir das wohl morgen gerne nochmal an. Vorrausgesetzt mich packt heute nicht noch die Motivation mich am Mittwoch nochmal an Mathe zu versuchen, aber das bezweifel ich sehr stark^^
Diesmal hoffentlich auch mit meinem Fully...
lg Raiko


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. September 2010)

ops, da hab ich wohl nicht genau hingeguckt  deswegen sind die so billig 

ja die schinderei hat sich gelohnt! die summe meiner beiden prüfungen ist 2,0  aber dafür hab ich wohl total beim radeln abgebaut... wenn ich mir die september statistik anschaue bekommt man das heulen...
da ich ja mitm fully komme, dazu noch total ausser form bin und dann mir heut das ein oder andere bier anschaue, heißt das bitte kein gehetze morgen 

also bis denne


----------



## Schweini (28. September 2010)

hm,
also bei diesem tollen dauerhaften Nieselregen hab ich heute eigtl keine Lust, ich denke mal da fahr ich lieber morgen, da passt das Wetter wenigstens halbwegs... Vllt hat ja noch jemand morgen Zeit/Lust? Würd entweder nachmittags oder zur Not auch abends fahren.
Euch dann heute trtzdem viel Spaß, hoffentlich wirds näcshte Woche besser, wobei ich da noch nich weiß ob ich kann.
lg, Raiko


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. September 2010)

war gerade mal draußen und es geht soweit  also ich werde 18:30 vor ort sein! vielleicht wirds ja anner luft besser mitm schädel...

also bis spädder


----------



## gerdu (28. September 2010)

...wenn's nicht schlimmer wird bin ich auch vor Ort - bisschen frische Luft kann nicht schaden....


----------



## luckylocke (28. September 2010)

Bin auch dabei, hab nix eingekauft und bin auf die Verpflegung (und das Weizenbier) bei Mehmet angewiesen.
@andi: willst du nicht vor dem Radeln ein Bierchen trinken? Das soll gegen die Kopfschmerzen helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (3. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

nächste Woche würde ich Montag fahren - Di bis Do bin ich unterwegs. Noch jemand Lust? 

Grüße,ö

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Oktober 2010)

moin moin!
hmm bin hin und her gerissen... das wetter wird ja wirklich bombe, aber montags ist ja sonst klettertag  ich schlaf noch ne nacht drüber und geb dann morgen bescheid...

grüße


----------



## luckylocke (3. Oktober 2010)

Das schöne Wetter reizt mich auch, ich bin dabei.
Gruß
Gernot


----------



## scotty007 (3. Oktober 2010)

Bin noch etwas unschlüssig, ob ich morgen laufen soll. 
Würde dann wohl eher Dienstag radeln...


----------



## DocJekyll (3. Oktober 2010)

Packe mal alles zusammen und hoffe auf pünktliches Verlassen der Tastatur. 18h o. wie immer?


----------



## Schweini (3. Oktober 2010)

Muss morgen leider Physik lernen, Dienstag fahr ich wohl tagsüber mit nem Kumpel, werd dann versuchen im Semester öfter mit euch zu fahren, weiß aber noch nich genau wie mein Stundenplan aussieht, bisher hab ich mich noch nich getraut genauer nachzuschauen... XD
lg Raiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Oktober 2010)

so ich nomma, hab zwar noch net gepennt aber hab trotzdem was zu melden 
da dat wetter ja so jut werden soll, wie wärs nochmal zum ausklang bei der wahrscheinlich letzten möglichkeit in diesem jahr ins pawlow zu kurven ?? momentan haben wir um 23 uhr noch 17°C, wenn das morgen auch so ist sollte dat ja passen 
nur mal so als idee... damit jeder auch nen fuffi einpackt  kann man ja dann nachem döner konkret machen oder auch net...
oder wie war das jetzt mit dem draußen stehen ab 22 uhr?! was sagt der pawlowexperte, uwe ? 
grüße


----------



## gerdu (4. Oktober 2010)

@Pierre: Abfahrt 18:30

@Andi: Pawlow weiss im Moment keiner so recht - ist eher ab 10 Uhr draußen geschlossen ;-)  wenn's tatsächlich warm wird könnten wir ja auch zum alten Zoll?

Gruss,

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Oktober 2010)

moin!
da dat wetter nicht so bombe ist wie erwartet, werd ich morgen fahren weils da wohl genau so grau aussieht und heut halt klettern und später dann zum dönermann (21 Uhr +- oder ? ) nachkommen und bissel ausfahren...
also dann bis spädder und viel spaß euch


----------



## scotty007 (4. Oktober 2010)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> moin!
> da dat wetter nicht so bombe ist wie erwartet, werd ich morgen fahren weils da wohl genau so grau aussieht und heut halt klettern und später dann zum dönermann (21 Uhr +- oder ? ) nachkommen und bissel ausfahren...
> also dann bis spädder und viel spaß euch


Bin heute doch dabei zum radln. Bis gleich!


----------



## luckylocke (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 

hab gerade gesehen, dass ich den Anmeldetermin für das 24 h in Duisburg verpennt habe. 
Kennt jemand jemanden, der einen Startplatz für ein 4er Team bekommen hat und dann auch noch einen Mitfahrer sucht?

Ansonsten bis Dienstag, es soll ja trocken bleiben.
Gruß
Gernot


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Oktober 2010)

moin moin!
hmm dann hab ich das wohl auch verpasst  aber ich denke man wird nächstes jahr noch eins bekommen wenn wieder viele abspringen...

bin die woche net da, daher euch mal viel spaß, und ihr müßt nicht auf mich beim döner warten 

bis denne


----------



## Schweini (10. Oktober 2010)

Bin diesen Dienstag wieder dabei, wenn ich das richtig sehe wird Dienstag auch im ganzen Semester mein angenehmster Tag, hatte schon befürchtet ich wär immer so spät zurück, dass ich nich mit euch fahren könnte...
also bis Dienstag,
lg Raiko


----------



## gerdu (11. Oktober 2010)

...bin morgen dabei..


----------



## DocJekyll (12. Oktober 2010)

Bin heute auch dabei ...


----------



## Schweini (13. Oktober 2010)

So,
morgen wird das Wetter ja nochmal ganz gut, bzw es bleibt nochmal trocken. Ich werd also in jedem Fall ne Runde drehen. Gestern schien der ein oder andere ja nicht so abgeneigt... 
Treffpunkt ganz normal um 18:30Uhr
lg Raiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocJekyll (14. Oktober 2010)

Abgeneigt nicht, aber der Zeitplan sagt etwas anderes. Wird bei mir heute nichts werden... Ev Samstag, ansonsten Di wieder. Pi


----------



## Schweini (14. Oktober 2010)

Samstag regnets wahrscheinlich, ich geh am Wochenende lieber mal laufen...
Wenn keiner mit will is das heute auch kein Thema, ihr solltet euch nur melden wenn ihr mit wollt, weil ansonsten würd ich halt im hellen fahren, diese Woche is ja fast noch nichts
lg Raiko


----------



## gerdu (14. Oktober 2010)

...bin mir noch nicht sicher ob's hinhaut, hab noch ziemlich viel Arbeit!


----------



## Schweini (14. Oktober 2010)

genau das hab ich befürchtet^^ naja 17 Uhr sollte ich spätestens los wenn ich alleine und  mehr oder weniger noch im hellen fahren will. Ich hoffe mal bis dahin weißt du bescheid...


----------



## gerdu (14. Oktober 2010)

...warte mal nicht auf mich....


----------



## Schweini (14. Oktober 2010)

ok dann fahr ich mal, hoffentlich bis dienstag...


----------



## gerdu (18. Oktober 2010)

Moin Jungs,

wenn ich mir so die Wetterkarte anschaue würde ich den Dienstag auf Montag verlegen, was meint Ihr?

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## Denkpause (18. Oktober 2010)

Tach zusammen,
bin heute dabei, lasst Euch also bergab Zeit, ... ;-)
Ulrich


----------



## luckylocke (18. Oktober 2010)

Ups, zu spät. Ich hatte heute frei und bin ein bischen im 7GB durch die Nachmittagssonne geradelt.
Wie sieht es denn mit Di aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schweini (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich meld mich für die nächsten 3 Wochen ab, stehe da immer bis 19 Uhr im Labor... Am 9.11. bin ich damit hoffentlich durch 
lg Raiko


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Oktober 2010)

da meld ich mich auch nochmal aus meiner versenkung   ist das ätzend wenn man nicht zum radeln kommt >_<  von wegen studenten und trallalaleben 
wenn das wetter morgen stimmt bin ich dabei  ist ja unser 3jähriges !!
klären wir am besten einfach morgen nachmittag nochmal ab...
grüße


----------



## gerdu (18. Oktober 2010)

...das mit dem Dreijährigen hatte ich ganz vergessen - wenn's trocken ist bin ich natürlich dabei. Bei Schlechtwetter könnten wir das Dreijährige ja dann ins Pawlow verlegen!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Oktober 2010)

beim pawlow kann ich wenigstens noch mithalten  also ich hätt nix dagegen... 
schaun wa ma moin


----------



## harke (19. Oktober 2010)

he moin könnt ihr mir mal ne gute nachtlichtleuchte empfehlen für trails?
erstmal ohne preisangabe?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Oktober 2010)

@harke: http://www.lupine.de/web/de/ 

@all:
hmmm was meint ihr sollte heute getan werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (19. Oktober 2010)

...ich bin für 20 Uhr im Pawlow - ohne MTB?


----------



## scotty007 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ok, 20 Uhr passt!


----------



## luckylocke (19. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch um 20:00 Uhr da...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Oktober 2010)

jop klingt gut


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Oktober 2010)

verschieben wir lieber auf morgen oder ?? wetter soll ja bombe werden


----------



## luckylocke (20. Oktober 2010)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> verschieben wir lieber auf morgen oder ?? wetter soll ja bombe werden


 
Meine Meinung: Die Sonne lockt zwar zwischendurch, der Schauer folgt leider regelmäßig... Bis morgen


----------



## RideFast (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
habe mich gerade hier angemeldet und würde gerne an einer Eurer Touren teilnehmen. Als Pendler habe ich meistens nur in der Woche Zeit in Bonn und Umgebung zu biken, da die Tage jetzt immer kürzer werden und ich frühestens erst ab 17 Uhr kann stellt sich die Frage, ob Ihr so spät in der Woche noch Touren macht?

Freue mich auf Antwort!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Oktober 2010)

jap, einfach mal dienstags 18:30 gegenüber auf dem parkplatz bei t-mobile an der südbrücke auf der beuler seite vorbeischnuppern! licht sollte nicht zuhause vergessen werden


----------



## luckylocke (21. Oktober 2010)

Jau du, da bin ich dabei... Das Wetter ist ja verlockend


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Oktober 2010)

wieviel uhr und wo treffpunkt sagen wir denn heute ?! ich kann ab 17 irgendwo sein... aber kottenforst nech ?
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (21. Oktober 2010)

@andi: dann schlage ich mal 1800 bei den Wildschweinen vor. Kennst Du den Weg zur Landskrone?

Will denn sonst keiner bei dem Wetter fahren?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Oktober 2010)

jop 18 uhr wildschwein passt!
tracks zur lanskrone müßte ich haben, guck ich gleich mal wenn ich zu hause bin... dann könnte man da mal hinfahren

bis später


----------



## scotty007 (21. Oktober 2010)

18 Uhr schaff ich nicht.
@gerdu: wie sieht's bei Dir aus? 1830 T-Mobile?


----------



## gerdu (21. Oktober 2010)

...ich hab heut noch 'nen dienstlichen Abendtermin ab 8 Uhr, ich würd wenn ich früh genug hier raus komm höchstens spontan vorher 'ne kleine Runde drehen - ansonsten ab 22 Uhr Hausbar....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Oktober 2010)

@gernot, sollen wir das wirklich mit der landskrone machen ? das werden dann schon so 70km +- hmmmm


----------



## luckylocke (21. Oktober 2010)

Lass uns am Treffpunkt absprechen, wo es hingeht. Wir können auch im KoFo und nähere Umgebung bleiben


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. Oktober 2010)

morgen ? ich!


----------



## gerdu (25. Oktober 2010)

...jep


----------



## luckylocke (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (27. Oktober 2010)

...morgen nochmal 18:30 ?


----------



## luckylocke (27. Oktober 2010)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei


 
siehe oben


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. Oktober 2010)

ebenfalls


----------



## gerdu (1. November 2010)

Moin,

wie schaut's morgen aus ?

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## luckylocke (1. November 2010)

Yau Du, morgen bin ich parat.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. November 2010)

jop passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocJekyll (2. November 2010)

Passt ....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. November 2010)

geht bei mir heute leider net.. irgendwie verschnupft und bevors schlimmer wird geh ichs heut mal ruhig an


----------



## gerdu (4. November 2010)

...das machen wir doch eigentlich immer ?!?

Ansonsten jemand heut dabei?


----------



## Schweini (8. November 2010)

kann morgen wieder nich, nächste woche müsste ich aber mit dem Labor für dieses Semester durch sein, da bin ich dann hoffentlich wieder dabei...
lg


----------



## luckylocke (9. November 2010)

Hi,
wie sieht es heute Abend mit einer Runde aus? Nur der Regen könnte mich bremsen


----------



## gerdu (9. November 2010)

bin dabei...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. November 2010)

ich werf noch schleim... wird heute nix


----------



## gerdu (9. November 2010)

...soll bei dem Wetter als Kettenschmiere gut funktionieren


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. November 2010)

zum glück haben wir nicht heute die DU-tour gemacht  das hätte ja sogar letztes jahr getopt!


----------



## gerdu (14. November 2010)

...schlimmer geht immer!

Nächste Woche kann ich nur Montag, kommt jemand mit?

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (14. November 2010)

Ich kann erst am Mittwoch-Abend wieder fahren. Allen anderen viel Spass


----------



## scotty007 (14. November 2010)

Bin gestern und heute gefahren - morgen alles andere, aber kein radfahren ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. November 2010)

hey!
wie schauts aus mit morgen ?? solangs net zu stark regnet bin ich am start!
hab auch noch den felix und keke gefragt weil ich die öfters beim klettern treffe, wollten auch wenn nix dazwischen kommt mitfahren.
grüße


----------



## gerdu (22. November 2010)

...bin dabei, aber nur mit jahreszeitgemäßem Grundlagentempo!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. November 2010)

joar wie immer halt oder ?  nicht zu langsam nicht zu schnell!


----------



## luckylocke (22. November 2010)

Bin dabei
@andi: Bei der Konstellation doch eher nur ein frommer Wunsch, oder?


----------



## gerdu (22. November 2010)

...ich komm auf jeden Fall mit meinem Langsamfahrrad!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. November 2010)

solangs net dat wheeler ist  ne aber hab ja denen schon gesagt, dass das keine rasereirunden sind sondern nur halbwegs normal zügig... wird schon passen


----------



## Schweini (22. November 2010)

Bin morgen auch endlich mal wieder dabei, ab jetzt hab ich dienstags nur noch eine Vorlesung, das fühlt sich so falsch an 
Mein "Langsamfahrrad" könnt ich auch nehmen, is nur die Frage ob ich mit slicks im 7G so viel Spaß hab XD
bis morgen^^
Raiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (24. November 2010)

Morgen noch mal jemand abei? Uhrzeit / Treffpunkt wie immer - natürlich nur wenn's Wetter halbwegs passt.


----------



## Schweini (24. November 2010)

Bin noch entwas unentschlossen, werd aber eher tagsüber ne kleine GA1 Einheit fahren.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. November 2010)

joap


----------



## Landyphil (24. November 2010)

gerdu schrieb:


> Morgen noch mal jemand abei? Uhrzeit / Treffpunkt wie immer - natürlich nur wenn's Wetter halbwegs passt.



Falls Ihr mit Morgen den 25.11 meint möcht ich mal eine Runde mitfahren. Wo ist den der "Treffpunkt wie immer" ... finde ich nicht in Google Maps ;-)


----------



## gerdu (25. November 2010)

...geb einfach Landgrabenweg 151 ins Navi - Grüße...


----------



## Landyphil (25. November 2010)

Thanks, ich gehe von 18:00 Uhr aus. Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. November 2010)

nee 18:30 ist richtig  halbe stunde in der kälte warten wäre unangenehm!


----------



## Landyphil (25. November 2010)

Bin nun wieder daheim, nochmal Danke fürs "mitschleppen". Wir sehen uns wieder.


----------



## luckylocke (26. November 2010)

Fährt jemand am So? Start so gegen 11.00 Uhr? Ziel: 7GB. Dachte an max. 3 h Fahrtzeit.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. November 2010)

wie schauts mit morgen aus? bei mir isses noch net in trockenen tüchern... entweder bin ich pünktlich oder ich komm net!
na dann hoffentlich bis morgen inner schönen schneetour 
grüße


----------



## luckylocke (30. November 2010)

Hi,
ich bin raus... bin bis Freitag beruflich unterwegs


----------



## gerdu (30. November 2010)

...bin heut Abend dabei..


----------



## Schweini (30. November 2010)

bin heute abend nich hier, donnerstag wär ich vllt für ne gemütliche Runde zu haben


----------



## Landyphil (1. Dezember 2010)

Diese Woche kann ich nicht, leider


----------



## gerdu (1. Dezember 2010)

...falls es morgen im einstelligen Minusbereich bleibt würd ich wohl noch mal fahren, kommt jemand mit?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. Dezember 2010)

hm ja theoretisch würd ich schon gern! weiß net obs zeitlich passt... würde 18 uhr auch bei dir gehen ?  und wenn ja, bis wieviel uhr würdest gern wissen ob ich überhaupt kann oder net (falls niemand anderes mitfährt) !? 
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (2. Dezember 2010)

18 Uhr müsste auch gehen...


----------



## Schweini (2. Dezember 2010)

Bin heute ziemlich kaputt, werd wenn nachher im hellen fahren, bzw am Samstag ne große Runde fahren.
Nächsten Dienstag kann ich auch schon wieder nich, und danach sind Klausuren, bin also wohl erst wieder nach den Feiertagen dabei...


----------



## gerdu (5. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leute,

die nächste Woche ist bei mir mit Weihnachtsfeiern vollgepackt. Ich kann nur Montag und eventuell Mittwoch. Montag soll das Wetter ja ganz gut werden, falls es in den sieben Bergen noch zu viel Schneematsch gibt könnte man ja auch mal wieder zur Wahnbachtalsperre fahren. Kommt jemand mit, wie immer 18:30 T-Mobile?

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Dezember 2010)

ich denke drüber nach und meld mich nochmal


----------



## luckylocke (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

am Nachmittag muss ich noch in die Stadt und weiss daher nicht sicher, ob ich es schaffe. Wenn es geht, rufe ich bei Uwe an.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Dezember 2010)

hey! da ichs gestern net geschafft habe, fährt heute jemand ?? weiß aber wiedermal net ob ichs zeitlich schaffe >_< ätzend momentan...
grüße


----------



## luckylocke (7. Dezember 2010)

@andi: es ist wirklich schön in den höheren Lagen des 7GB, eine echte Winterwonderworld. Ich hab mich nachher schon über die Fahrzeug-Spuren der faulen Jäger gefreut. In denen konnte man einigermaßen fahren. 
Heute Abend kann ich nicht, erst am Freitagabend werde ich wieder fahren...


----------



## scotty007 (7. Dezember 2010)

Wollte morgen fahren.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Dezember 2010)

ja passt mir morgen auch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (8. Dezember 2010)

19 Uhr Vinxeler Parkplatz ok?


----------



## scotty007 (8. Dezember 2010)

Kommt denn jemand?


----------



## scotty007 (8. Dezember 2010)

Scheinbar nicht - dann schone ich mich mal angesichts des Wetters...


----------



## luckylocke (12. Dezember 2010)

Hat jemand Lust am Mi um 18.30 Uhr am üblichen Treffpunkt bei T-Mobil zu einer Tour zu starten? Leider bin ich bis Mi beruflich unterwegs und kann vorher nicht.
Schönen Wochenstart


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Dezember 2010)

hi! 
ich bin am donnerstag ne runde gefahren, das war ja wieder ne reinste tortour und hat nach einer stunde keinen bock mehr gemacht 
mal schaun wie die bedingungen am dienstag/mittwoch sind...


----------



## gerdu (13. Dezember 2010)

Hi Mädels, wollte heute eine ruhige Grundlagenrunde zur Wahnbachtalsperre drehen - falls das Wetter halbwegs passt, kommt wer mit?  Grüsse,  Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. Dezember 2010)

klappt bei mir leider net heute, würdest morgen trotzdem nochmal fahren ??
grüße


----------



## gerdu (13. Dezember 2010)

...klar, wenn's Wetter o.k. ist, hab ja sonst hier nix zu tun...


----------



## scotty007 (13. Dezember 2010)

Würde Mittwoch fahren. Heute und morgen geht nicht.
Gruss
Martin


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Dezember 2010)

geht das mit heute klar ? selbe zeit, selber ort ?


----------



## gerdu (14. Dezember 2010)

...na logisch - ruf mich aber früh genug an falls es bei Dir doch nicht klappt, alleine werd ich nicht fahren....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Dezember 2010)

werd da sein


----------



## LukePC (14. Dezember 2010)

Wie war das mit Mittwoch?
Der Schnee lädt ja quasi zu ner Extra-Runde ein 

Ich schaff euer normal flottes Tempo der Elite aber nicht auf Dauer... besonders, da ich heute schon nen bissel spielen war.


----------



## luckylocke (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
wie schaut es mit heute Abend aus? Ich bin um 18.30 Uhr bei der T-Mobil. 
@luke: keine Sorge, das soll nicht in Stress ausarten.

Bis denne


----------



## LukePC (17. Dezember 2010)

sry hatte nur zu früh reingeguckt. Da sah es so leer aus, dass ich mir ne andere Beschäftigung gesucht hab.

Hoffe du hattest dennoch nen schönen Abend.


----------



## luckylocke (17. Dezember 2010)

@luke: kein Problem, gerdu und scotty7 sind mitgefahren.

Hat jemand eine Langlaufausrüstung abzugeben/verleihen/verkaufen? Das war heute so eine üble Gurkerei, ich steig um!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukePC (18. Dezember 2010)

So ne Idee hatte ich auch schon. Aber richtig flott sind die wohl auch nicht - so Jogger Tempo +- jeh nach Ausrüstung. Und andere Muskeln braucht man wohl auch.
Und da es ja nicht jedes Jahr so kalt wird...


----------



## gerdu (19. Dezember 2010)

'n Abend - der Wetterfrosch empfiehlt für die nächste Woche ja lieber Montags statt Dienstags zu fahren - wie schaut's bei Euch aus?


----------



## scotty007 (19. Dezember 2010)

Der Wettergott empfiehlt nächste Woche gar nicht zu fahren.
Hat heute fast 10cm Neuschnee runtergemacht. Ich fürchte, das wird kein Spass:kotz:


----------



## gerdu (19. Dezember 2010)

...wir hatten heute viel Spaß im Schnee, man muß sich halt an die plattgetretenen Pfade halten und wenn's ganz übel wird 'nen kurzen Weg zum Dönermann suchen!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Dezember 2010)

hey! jop ich wäre morgen am Montag dabei weil ich Dienstag Weihnachtsfeier habe!


edit: argh da fällt mir ein, eine speiche ist mir aufm rückweg letztes mal noch gerissen >_<   besser mit ner speicher weniger und nem kleinen ei fahren oder das ei mitm nippelspanner raumachen oder das hinterrad vom fully einbauen/umbauen ??


----------



## gerdu (19. Dezember 2010)

...eine gerissene Speiche macht noch keinen Sommer - es sei denn Du fährst TriSpokes, dann wird's eng.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Dezember 2010)

also 18:30 timo ? ich werd da sein...


----------



## gerdu (20. Dezember 2010)

...klaro.


----------



## luckylocke (21. Dezember 2010)

Hat jemand etwa Lust heute Abend durch den Matsch zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (21. Dezember 2010)

...bin für heute draussen, muß mal ein bisschen relaxen...


----------



## luckylocke (21. Dezember 2010)

@gerdu: Deine weise Entscheidung kommt mir sehr entgegen. Frohe Feiertage


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. Dezember 2010)

ich hoffe ihr hattet alle schöne weihnachten und auch gefühlte 5kg mehr auf den rippen 
hab gerade so rumgestöbert und auf 24h MTB am Ring gestoßen...  jemand interesse ?  bestimmt doch viel toller als nen 6 runden rennen mitm RR 

also, bis die woche,
grüße


----------



## gerdu (26. Dezember 2010)

...werd' mein Sommergewicht in diesem Jahr wohl nicht mehr erreichen!

Hab noch keine Nürburgringplanung für's nächste Jahr. Grundsätzlich würde ich dort aber eher Strasse fahren wollen.

Schöne Restweihnachten,

Uwe


----------



## luckylocke (26. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

wünsche ebenfalls schöne Weihnachten gehabt zu haben. 

Nbgring mit der Nordschleife ist eine geniale RR-Strecke, da stelle ich das MTB doch schon mal für zurück. 

Das Fahren ist jetzt schon schwierig, ohne die plattgelatschten Wege und die Fahrzeugspuren der Forstwirtschaft würde nichts mehr rollen.

Schönen Wochenstart

P.S.: Wie schauts denn nächste Woche mit der Fahrerei aus? Kann am Di Nami, Do und Fr.


----------



## gerdu (29. Dezember 2010)

...bin erst im neuen Jahr wieder in Bonn - Guten Rutsch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. Dezember 2010)

wann kannst du denn ? abends wie gewohnt oder auch tagsüber ?
grüße


----------



## luckylocke (30. Dezember 2010)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> ich hoffe ihr hattet alle schöne weihnachten und auch gefühlte 5kg mehr auf den rippen
> hab gerade so rumgestöbert und auf 24h MTB am Ring gestoßen... jemand interesse ?  bestimmt doch viel toller als nen 6 runden rennen mitm RR
> 
> also, bis die woche,
> grüße


 
Hi,

schaut Euch doch bitte mal diese Links an, wäre das nix?
http://www.idstein24.de/veranstaltung

http://www.singletrail.net/BIKE_a_CLOCK/1BACHome.htm
(für 2011 steht die Startseite noch nicht, es scheint aber immer im Mai stattzufinden)
Gruß


----------



## luckylocke (3. Januar 2011)

Hi,

bin morgen nicht dabei, da ich beruflich auf Achse bin. 

Frohes neues Jahr und schönen Gruß


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Januar 2011)

hey !
bei mir hängts vom wetter ab  wäre überhaupt jemand da ?? und kennt jemand die aktuellen bedingungen im wald ? 

ach und mit den beiden links von gernot, prinzipiell bin ich nicht abgeneigt 

grüße


----------



## gerdu (3. Januar 2011)

...frohes Neues!

Ich wollte wohl fahren, Wetter soll doch ganz gut werden - Strecke müssen wir halt dem Schnee/Matsch anpassen - zur Not fahren wir halt 10 mal den Petersberg hoch...


----------



## luckylocke (3. Januar 2011)

@andi: das mit dem Herthasee im Mai fände ich auch reizvoll. Sollten wir im Auge behalten, ob die Seite aktualisiert wird und es stattfindet. Der Idsteintermin ist erst Ende August, also noch ein bischen mehr Zeit, Mitfahrer und das Drumherum zu organiseren, in DU hatten wir es doch einfacher

@uwe: hab rose mal angemailt, nach deren Auskunft ist der Lagerverkauf vom 28.1. bis zum 5.2.11, passt bei mir schlecht, weil ich da gerade aus dem Urlaub zurückkomme


----------



## sun909 (3. Januar 2011)

Hi,
Bike around the Clock kann man sehr empfehlen!

Das Team Schaumburg hat da eine tolle Veranstaltung in den letzten Jahren auf die Beine gestellt. 
Nicht so teuer wie die Massenveranstaltungen, die man auch mit RR hätte fahren können, eine super Verpflegung über die ganze Zeit, viele ehrenamtliche und fitte Helfer und dann auch noch nette Leute auf der Strecke, auch wenn schon einige verdammt flotte dabei waren 

In diesem Jahr wird allerdings nicht mehr das Gelände des Vorjahres am See zur Verfügung stehen, da dort ein Golfplatz o.ä. gebaut wird 

Vielleicht geht man zu der Burg zurück, auf der 2007 (?) das ganze stattfand, was ich persönlich aufgrund der interessanteren Strecke (=schwierigere Trails, weniger Forstautobahn  ) sehr begrüßen würde...

Insofern kann es noch ein wenig dauern, bis die Seite aktualisiert wird, bei uns harren da auch einige drauf.

in dem Sinne frohes Rutschen zurzeit im 7G und bis die Tage
einer der Gemütlichfahrer


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Januar 2011)

18:30 Timo! Aber Piano  Nach 2 Wochen Weihnachtspause.. uff


----------



## gerdu (4. Januar 2011)

...mein zweiter Name ist Piano!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Januar 2011)

heut jop oder not ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (6. Januar 2011)

...nach dem Regenradar könnte das gröbste bis 18:30 durch sein - lass uns doch kurz vor 6 mal telefonieren!

Gernot? Martin?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Januar 2011)

okedoke


----------



## gerdu (9. Januar 2011)

Hi Mädels,

der Wetterbericht empfiehlt für die nächste Woche lieber Montag statt Dienstag zu fahren - wie seht Ihr das?

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Januar 2011)

Hey!
ja also ich werd morgen(montag) nach der uni mittags ne runde mitm rennrad fahren... auf das gegurke im wald hab ich keinen bock  wenn das wetter dienstag passt würd ich da nochmal fahren/gurken...
bis denne,
andi


----------



## luckylocke (10. Januar 2011)

Hey,
ich wäre auch am Di dabei, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## gerdu (10. Januar 2011)

...ich fall für Di auch bei gutem Wetter aus - ein Kollege feiert spontan seinen Ausstand aus der Freiheit. Heute war's endlich mal wieder gut zu fahren, nach der Eisaktion vom Donnerstag echt spaßig....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Januar 2011)

hey!
wird heut leider doch nix bei mir... bis evtl donnerstag oder so !
grüße


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. Januar 2011)

Hey!
Hab leider schlechte Nachrichten  Hab mir das Knie verdreht und ist wohl wieder irgendwas durch... Lauf jetzt mit Krücken und Schiene rum und das MRT nächste Woche wird dann mehr Aufschluss geben. Die nächsten Wochen/Monate fall ich also aus *grmml* Immerhin nicht in den schönsten Sommermonaten!
Naja man muss es nehmen wie es kommt und das beste draus machen  Jetzt wo ich keinen Sport mehr machen kann hab ich mal wieder mehr Zeit für Unikram oder andere Dinge die ich vernachlässigt habe 
Also dann,
Andi


----------



## luckylocke (13. Januar 2011)

Hi Andi,
oh shit, wie ist das denn passiert? Mut du operiert werden?
Ich wnsche Dir eine gute und schnelle Besserung, damit du im Sommer wieder in Form bist.


Fhrt heute abend jemand, wenn es das Regenradarbild um 17.00 Uhr erlaubt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (13. Januar 2011)

...glaub zwar nicht an besseres Wetter, wäre aber grundsätzlich dabei..


----------



## sun909 (13. Januar 2011)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Hey!
> Hab leider schlechte Nachrichten  Hab mir das Knie verdreht und ist wohl wieder irgendwas durch... Lauf jetzt mit Krücken und Schiene rum und das MRT nächste Woche wird dann mehr Aufschluss geben. Die nächsten Wochen/Monate fall ich also aus *grmml* Immerhin nicht in den schönsten Sommermonaten!
> Naja man muss es nehmen wie es kommt und das beste draus machen  Jetzt wo ich keinen Sport mehr machen kann hab ich mal wieder mehr Zeit für Unikram oder andere Dinge die ich vernachlässigt habe
> Also dann,
> Andi



Autsch... 

Hört sich nicht gut an. Such dir einen guten Sport-Physio.

Ggf. kann dir Redfraggle aus dem Forum hier weiterhelfen, die ist selber Physio.

Gute Besserung!
sun909


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Januar 2011)

so da meld ich mich mal wieder 
passiert ist es beim bockspringen >_< man sollte bei sachen bleiben die man kann...
gestern war MRT und heute absprache wie es denn weiter geht. kreuzband ist wieder durch und paar andere sachen überdehnt/angerissen was aber in den nächsten paar wochen von alleine wieder abheilt... entweder kann ich dann erstmal ohne vorderem kreuzband durchs leben gehen oder wieder ne OP machen. ne OP wird sinnvoller sein, muss aber jetzt nicht direkt erfolgen.

als fazit, ich denke in ein paar wochen kann ich dann wieder mit spinning/rennrad anfangen, mitm klettern ohne vorderes kreuzband ist halt risikoreicher als so gleichmäßige bewegungen wie beim radeln, muss man mal abwarten...

so das wars erstmal ! wenn mal schelchtes wetter dienstags sein sollte kann man ja stattdessen nen bierchen trinken  das geht noch ^^

grüße, andi


----------



## gerdu (21. Januar 2011)

...dann mal gute Besserung!

Beim Dönermann gibt's auch Neuigkeiten - sind allerdings keine 7 - wie vermutet....

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## Landyphil (23. Januar 2011)

Hi Bonner Nightbiker, 
ab Februar bin ich wieder in Germany und sofern Ihr noch einmal eine Runde "Grundlagentraining" dreht möchte gerne noch mal anaerob hinterher keuchen.
Grüße aus Spanien.


----------



## gerdu (24. Januar 2011)

...musst ja durch Deinen Spanienaufenthalt einen irren Trainigsvorsprung haben!!

Diese Woche wieder jemand Di dabei?

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denkpause (24. Januar 2011)

@Andi: Gute und schnelle Besserung!

Ich bin morgen dabei - war letzte Woche sehr flüssiges Training - Flüßigkeit von oben.

Insofern gibt's morgen keine Ausreden, ...

VGU


----------



## scotty007 (24. Januar 2011)

@Andi: Kopf hoch und gute Besserung! 

Da Sonntag Insellauf, werde ich die Woche nochmal checken, wie die Laufform so ist und ob Teilnahme Sinn macht. Wahrscheinlich kein Mtb bei mir; die Siebenlinge würde ich aber mal anschauen kommen ;-)


----------



## luckylocke (31. Januar 2011)

Hi,

wie sieht es denn morgen mit einem MTB-Start in den Februar aus?


----------



## gerdu (31. Januar 2011)

...bin dabei!


----------



## Denkpause (1. Februar 2011)

Ich kann heute nicht. Hättet Ihr auch morgen Abend Lust?


----------



## luckylocke (1. Februar 2011)

Lust auf jeden Fall, aber leider bin ich ab morgen beruflich unterwegs


----------



## gerdu (1. Februar 2011)

...bei mir geht Mi auch nicht, eventuell noch mal Donnerstag.


----------



## gerdu (2. Februar 2011)

...kommt Donnerstag jemand mit?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. Februar 2011)

ich!




nicht 




aber ich denke in 2 wochen werde ich angriff nehmen mal ruhig zum dönerman nachzukommen, bissel rollen sollte dann drin sein.... auch wenn erschreckend ist wie schnell die oberschneklmuskulatur abnimmt, mein oberarm ist momentan fast dicker


----------



## luckylocke (4. Februar 2011)

@Andi:
Hier zum Zeitvertreib ein interessanter Link:

http://mtb-am-rursee.de/index.html

Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Februar 2011)

das waren noch zeiten! nur ne schnittwunde mit nem eingewachsenem stein *träum*


----------



## gerdu (7. Februar 2011)

...diese Woche jemand dabei?


----------



## luckylocke (8. Februar 2011)

Leider kann ich nicht, bin gerade in Halberstadt.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Februar 2011)

hey!
bin heute das erste mal wieder draußen gefahren... ne ganz lockere große brückenrunde. lief soweit schmerzfrei! gegen dönermann und 7enlinge gucken spricht also nix mehr 
also bis demnächst,
andi


----------



## gerdu (9. Februar 2011)

...noch 'ne Neuigkeit:

Die Dönerkneipe ist jetzt Nichtraucherzone, sogar mit Schild!


----------



## luckylocke (10. Februar 2011)

@andi: Das hört sich doch gut an. Und so ein Grundlagentraining ist doch Gold wert

Fährt heute Abend jemand MTB (ohne Einkehrschwung im rauchfreien)? (18.00 Uhr ab T-Mobil)


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Februar 2011)

momentan isses leider nichtmal grundlage 

und noch mehr neuigkeiten 
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=loka&itemid=10490&detailid=848043


----------



## luckylocke (14. Februar 2011)

@andi: Lengsdorf ist auch noch mit dem Radel erreichbar. Letztens stand irgendwo, dass H&S auf ihrem neuen Gelände dann auch ein 24 h Rennen veranstalten wollen...

Wie sieht es denn mit Di-Abend aus?


----------



## gerdu (14. Februar 2011)

...was sonst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Februar 2011)

seid ihr sicher beim dönermann ? dann würd ich wenns wetter passt auch evtl vorbeischauen !


----------



## gerdu (14. Februar 2011)

...denke schon, kann Dich ja anfunken!


----------



## luckylocke (15. Februar 2011)

Jau, schau mal vorbei. Ich bin auch für einen Einkehrschwung bei Mehmet.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. Februar 2011)

wenns trocken bleibt schau ich gegen 9 vorbei


----------



## kurvenkratzer (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 
schlage folgendes vor: Höhenmeter sammeln im 7-Gebirge, 19.2. 10h, siehe "Termine". Wer kommt?


----------



## gerdu (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

diese Woche wieder 'ne Runde im Schongang? Wer kommt mit?

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

bin dabei. Der hartgefrorene Boden verspricht gute Bedingungen.
Bis nachher


----------



## sun909 (24. Februar 2011)

gerdu schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> diese Woche wieder 'ne Runde im Schongang? Wer kommt mit?
> 
> ...



Hehe, im Schongang war gut 

Ihr müsst den Trail zum Petersberg auch anders herum in Angriff nehmen, dann braucht man nicht den Schongang 

Hoffe, ihr hattet noch eine nette Restrunde mit unseren "Resten" 

Bis dann die nächste Woche irgendwo im Wald...

Schönen Gruß
Ein Dienstags-Gemütlich(bergauf)-Fahrer


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. Februar 2011)

Mein Knie hats auch soweit ganz gut überstanden, gegen nächsten Dienstag spricht also bisher nix


----------



## LukePC (24. Februar 2011)

Jo, der Schongang ist für mich immer noch etwa Obergrenze - vor allem auf unbekannten Strecken, wo man schwer abschätzen kann, wie weit es wie steil weiter geht.

Ist also genau richtig gewesen, möglichst viel biken (und Trails), möglichst zeiteffektiv unterzubringen


----------



## gerdu (24. Februar 2011)

...wenn nochmal jemand von der anderen Dienstagsgruppe Lust hat bei uns mitzufahren ist er/sie natürlich immer willkommen. Ein bisschen schneller wurde es sowieso erst als Luke dabei war - wir müssen ja auch ein bisschen auf unseren schlechten Ruf achten! 

Bis nächste Woche!


----------



## LukePC (26. Februar 2011)

und ich dachte schon ich halte euch auf


----------



## gerdu (28. Februar 2011)

...wie schaut's denn diese Woche mit einer gepflegten Dienstagsrunde aus?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. März 2011)

jop ich werds wieder angehen und drauf hoffen, dass keine hetzer dabei sind


----------



## Denkpause (1. März 2011)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> jop ich werds wieder angehen und drauf hoffen, dass keine hetzer dabei sind



Bin auch dabei - schön, dass Andi wieder fit ist


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. März 2011)

ersetzen wir "fit" durch "mit von der partie"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denkpause (1. März 2011)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> ersetzen wir "fit" durch "mit von der partie"



Es wird ausreichen, um unseren schlechten Ruf zu untermauern. ;-)


----------



## scotty007 (1. März 2011)

Denkpause schrieb:


> Es wird ausreichen, um unseren schlechten Ruf zu untermauern. ;-)



Dann mal viel Spass an alle Beteiligte ;-)


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. März 2011)

martin, lass mich nicht allein zurück mit den best(i)en!


----------



## scotty007 (1. März 2011)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> martin, lass mich nicht allein zurück mit den best(i)en!



R.I.P.: ride in peace ;-)


----------



## gerdu (2. März 2011)

...noch jemand keine Lust auf Karneval?

Morgen gibt's den Rheinhöhenweg extrem: "Linksrheinisch vom Kottenforst bis Unkelstein - dann auf die andere Rheinseite und dort über's Auge Gottes zurück".

Wer Lust, Licht, Kondition für ca. 70-80 km und > 1200 HM hat kann gerne mitkommen, Abfahrt 16:45 bei T-Mobile.

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. März 2011)

ich denke wenn nix dazwischen kommt werd ich auch dabei sein, aber 17 uhr gernot  und wahrscheinlich dann nimmer mit rüber ins 7G, mal gucken...
bis denne


----------



## Manfred (3. März 2011)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...noch jemand keine Lust auf Karneval?
> 
> Morgen gibt's den Rheinhöhenweg extrem: "Linksrheinisch vom Kottenforst bis Unkelstein - dann auf die andere Rheinseite und dort über's Auge Gottes zurück".
> 
> ...



Aber nur mit Pappnas

Gruß

Manfred


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. März 2011)

morgen ? wer ist dabei


----------



## scotty007 (7. März 2011)

vielleicht zum dönern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (8. März 2011)

...klar, was sonst!


----------



## luckylocke (8. März 2011)

Icke...


----------



## LukePC (9. März 2011)

Nette tour. Kann sogar noch Laufen...
mal gespannt, ob das morgen auch noch so gut geht


----------



## Waldschranz (9. März 2011)

dito


----------



## LukePC (9. März 2011)

Ach ja:
Ein Blick in meinen Kalender verriet mir, dass ich Donnerstag (morgen) bereits einen anderen Abend-Termin habe und deshalb nicht mitfahren kann.
(bei dem angekündigten Wetter ist das vl auch nicht ganz so tragisch)

Viel Spaß - und vl bleibts ja doch trocken. Wetter tut eh, was es will.


----------



## luckylocke (10. März 2011)

Hallo, 
Lukas hat schon geantwortet, ich stell aber trotzdem noch die Frage: hat jemand Bock aufne Do-Abend-Runde? 18:30 Uhr ab T-Mobil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (10. März 2011)

...wenn's Wetter passt bin ich dabei!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. März 2011)

ich werds wahrscheinlich net schaffen heute


----------



## luckylocke (13. März 2011)

Hi,
bin die ganze Woche nicht da...
@gerdu: Danke für den Tipp, habe bestellt


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. März 2011)

wer ist morgen dabei ?? ich hab das fully wieder fit gemacht, also fluxer ab und langsamer hoch


----------



## gerdu (14. März 2011)

Bei mir sollte es passen, hab auch nur das Langsamfahrrad mit!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. März 2011)

kurer nachtrag: da ich net genau weiß wie ich mitm stoff durch komm und ich freitag noch ne prüfung hab, werd ich erst morgen gegen 16 uhr konkret zu oder absagen  drücken wir mal die daumen, dass ich morgen früh am schreibtisch sitze


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. März 2011)

jop bin dabei, muss raus


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. März 2011)

wie siehts mit dienstag aus ? müsste bei mir klappen denk ich...  und ich habe gestern man höre und staune noch trials/wege gefunden die wir noch nie gefahren sind glaube ich... richtung kleiner ölberg... also können da ja mal vorbeischauen 
bis denne


----------



## luckylocke (20. März 2011)

Di kann ich nicht, wie wäre es denn mit Mo? Dann aber Piano, bin vom heutigen Tag noch geschlaucht


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. März 2011)

jop montag passt mir eigentlich auch besser und wenns dann noch langsam ist erst recht  18:30 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (21. März 2011)

@andi: alles klar, dann bis 18.30 Uhr bei Timobeil.
@Alle geneigten Mitleser: siehe oben


----------



## luckylocke (28. März 2011)

Hi,
kann morgen nicht, muss für einen kranken Kollegen einspringen und gen Osten fahren, bin erst am Fr wieder da....
Viel Spaß morgen, zur Helligkeit soll ja auch noch die Wärmen kommen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. März 2011)

bist du denn morgen dabei uwe oder wegen umzug net? ich weiß es noch net sicher bei mir...
grüße


----------



## gerdu (28. März 2011)

...bei mir klappt's morgen nicht. 

Grüße,

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (31. März 2011)

Wie siehts aus mit heute/morgen... wie auch immer  also Donnerstag mein ich  Wenn der Regen bis zum Abend hin durch ist würd ich ne Runde drehen wollen...
Grüße

PS: Auch an alle stillen Mitleser


----------



## gerdu (31. März 2011)

...wassn das für 'ne Uhrzeit - hast Du alle Prüfungen hinter Dir und gefeiert?

Bei mir klappts heut' noch nicht, ich hoffe nächste Woche wieder - falls ich unter den Kisten irgendwo mein Fahrrad wiederfinde.

Grüße,

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. April 2011)

jap hab quasi alles hinter mir fürs erste 
ich werd dienstag net da sein, erst donnerstag wieder evtl...
also dann  bis denne antenne
andi


----------



## gerdu (5. April 2011)

...heute irgend jemand am Start?


----------



## LessMess (5. April 2011)

Bin dabei- ausgehend davon, dass wie die letzten Male pianissimo Grundlagentempo gefahren wird. Ihr mit eiren schweren bikes und ich sorge gegebenenfalls für Tempoverschärfungen---haha, toller Witz.
Bis später!?
Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (6. April 2011)

...wär Do noch mal am Start, aber nur gemütlich - muß mich für Sonntag schonen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. April 2011)

joa klingt gut  ich meld mich gegen 16 uhr nochmal obs klappt oder net...
bis denne


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. April 2011)

oh man was fürn murks... hab mir eben bei ner doofen bewegung den nacken verknackst... jetzt kann ich kaum den kopf bewegen ohne dass es weh tut.. fällt heute also flach >_<
öfter mal was neues. naja aber soll ja jetzt länger schön bleiben, also kein beinbruch 
bis denne
andi


----------



## luckylocke (8. April 2011)

Hi, kann heute nachmittag/abend jemand? Ich möchte gegen 17.00 Uhr bei T-Mobil starten.


----------



## JensJ (8. April 2011)

Heute wird's nix bei mir, muss meinen neuen Neffen bestaunen 

Suche aber für Sonntag bzw. nächste Woche Mo / Di. / Do. / Fr. was zum Radeln.

Bin neu in dem Forum, Fitness ist auch noch nicht 100% und das Rad hab ich seit 700km.

Schön Piano bzw. so das ich mitkomme wäre cool.
Falls ich hier falsch bin, sagts mir.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Achiless (8. April 2011)

Würde auch gerne Morgen oder am Sonntag fahren. 
Ins 7Gb oder Eifel, am Sonntag ab ca. 10:00 Uhr so für ca. 3-4 Stunden (Dann läuft Paris-Roubaix). Bin normalerweise schnell, kann aber auch von mir aus 'ne etwas gemütlichere Fahrt sein. Wenn Jemand Interesse hat, einfach melden.

Gruß,
Andrej


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensJ (9. April 2011)

Ich habe mich jetzt kurzfristig in FFM verabredet.
Sorry @ Achiless aber ob wir das gleiche Verständniss von Gemütlich haben 
Wenn ich mal wieder fit bin...


----------



## luckylocke (10. April 2011)

Hallo,

wie sieht es am Mo aus? Start um 18.30 Uhr bei T-Mobile (Parkplatz Richtung Rheinaue) zu einer zügigen Runde durch das 7GB


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. April 2011)

ich werd montag wohl schon früher ne runde fahren weil ich 16 uhr wo grillen bin... wenn wir dann noch dienstag fahren wird das meine letzte tour für die nächsten ca. 2-3 monate  OP ist ende dieser woche oder anfang nächster, bekomm morgen noch konkret bescheid.
dann habt ihr endlich mal die chance bissel kondition aufzuholen


----------



## gerdu (11. April 2011)

Bin heute dabei - wenn's morgen nochmal trocken ist auch.


----------



## sun909 (12. April 2011)

Hallo Nachtbiker, 

ich weiß nicht, ob es euch bekannt ist oder ihr den Trail lieber hochfahrt, wie das gestern ernsthaft jemand gemacht hat, hust, aber sicher ist sicher:

VORSICHT: Im Bunker ist im unteren Teil ein neuer (?) kleiner Baum quer über den Weg auf Kopf/Brusthöhe!

Wir hatten gestern leider keine Säge mit, sonst wären wir dem zu Leibe gerückt. Könnte im Halbdunkeln gefährlich sein, also dort ein bißchen vom Gas gehen. 

(ist nicht die Stelle ganz unten, unter der man durchschlüpfen kann, sondern ca. 50m vorher)

Schönen Gruß
sun909


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. April 2011)

Gut zu wissen  
Wie schauts aus mit heute? Wer ist am Start wenn die Schauer bis heut Abend durch sind?

Ach und mit der OP, hat sich jetzt verschoben und konkretisiert auf den 3.5., hab also noch etwas Gnadenfrist


----------



## gerdu (12. April 2011)

...für heute bin ich wohl draussen.....ich kaaaannnn nicht mehr, endlich Regen!

Bunkertrail hochfahren find ich eigentlich auch recht spannend, normalerweise fahren wir den aber doch lieber runter. Der Baum ist uns auch aufgefallen, wir konnten uns nicht ganz einigen ob wir ihn lieber im Bike-Limbo oder Bunnyhop nehmen sollen ;-)   aber danke!

Grüße,

Uwe


----------



## LessMess (12. April 2011)

Ich wollte auch fahren- kann aber frühstens um 19 Uhr.
Falls jemand warten möchte, ich schaue gegen 1630 noch mal rein, ansonsten per Handy melden.
Grüße Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. April 2011)

ja 19 uhr wäre auch OK, dann würd ich vorher nen bogen übern venusberg machen 
19Uhr bei T-Mobile ? oder lieber 19:15 damit du weniger Stress hast ?
Grüße


----------



## LessMess (12. April 2011)

Super- rufe dich von Bonn aus an!
Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. April 2011)

sieht ja so aus als wenn der regen durch is für heute und die sonne raus kommt  also alle rauf aufs radel!


----------



## luckylocke (13. April 2011)

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass die Sonne wenigstens morgen hier an der polnischen Grenze durchkommt, heute hats dauergeregnet. Dabei wollte ich die Heimat der Gurken durchradeln. Viel Spass und bis nächste Woche


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. April 2011)

hey ho!
wie schauts aus mit morgen ?? jemand bock auf ne runde ?   von mir aus auch gerne schon um 18Uhr oder noch früher...
grüße,
andi


----------



## gerdu (14. April 2011)

Bin heut in Muenchen - bei mir klappts erst wieder naechste Woche...


----------



## LessMess (14. April 2011)

Ich kann heute leider auch nicht- dir viel Spaß


----------



## luckylocke (14. April 2011)

Bin auch noch in der Gurkenpampa, hier regnets immer noch. Viel Spaß


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. April 2011)

bin gerade schon tagsüber ne minirunde gefahren... aber die motivation war net so pralle alleine, hmpf


----------



## luckylocke (18. April 2011)

Nobend,
wie schaut es bei euch mit dem morgigen Abend aus?

Und wie sieht es an den Feiertagen aus? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, am Freitag oder Ostermo eine richtig schöne lange Tour zu fahren (z.B. das Nettetal hoch, über Mayen und Nbgring ins Ahrtal, oder den Westerwaldsteig vom Rhein aus bis Neustadt an der Wied, dann über das 7GB zurück)


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. April 2011)

hey! ja morgen bin ich am start! hab auch bissel was neues unterm hintern (zum teil  )
und so ne feiertagstour hängt vom tag ab, weiß noch net genau wann ich nach wtal fahre... können ja morgen mal drüber reden,
bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (19. April 2011)

Jau, bin morgen auch mal wieder dabei!


----------



## gerdu (19. April 2011)

Bin dabei...


----------



## luckylocke (19. April 2011)

Am Mi starten wir wieder um 18.30 Uhr bei T-Mobile. Wer Interesse hat kann sich gerne anschließen.

@andi: Die Bahn startet am Fr um 9.57 Uhr und kostet 8,80 Euro bis Andernach. Ich weiß nicht, was so ein Tagesticket kostet. Wenn wir mit der Ahrtalbahn zurückfahren, kommen nochmal ca. 9 Euro dazu, vielleicht lohnt es sich.


----------



## Handlampe (20. April 2011)

luckylocke schrieb:


> @andi: Die Bahn startet am Fr um 9.57 Uhr und kostet 8,80 Euro bis Andernach. Ich weiß nicht, was so ein Tagesticket kostet. Wenn wir mit der Ahrtalbahn zurückfahren, kommen nochmal ca. 9 Euro dazu, vielleicht lohnt es sich.



Ich empfehle: Rheinland-Pfalz-Ticket
Kostet 27 EU, gilt den ganzen Tag und für 5 Personen

Der Preis ist allerdings o.Gewähr....ist vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. April 2011)

inzwischen ist das RP-Ticket personengebunden: http://www.bahn.de/regional/view/regionen/rhldpfalz/freizeit/rhldpfalz_ticket.shtml

sind ja dann nur 12â¬ pro Person und wir haben die Option falls wir/ich zu fertig sind kÃ¶nnen wir mit der Ahrtalbahn bissel abkÃ¼rzen  evtl wirds ja dann noch billiger (9â¬) wenn noch jemand drittes mitfÃ¤hrt ? (LessMess?!)

fÃ¼r mich ist es ja im VRS mitm Studiticket "gratis" bis nach RP zu fahren, ich weiÃ jetzt nicht wieviel du da fÃ¼r das StÃ¼ck zahlen mÃ¼sstes ?! oder halt die 8,80 nach Andernach und dann knallhart durchziehen   mhhhh

bis denne


----------



## luckylocke (20. April 2011)

Hi,

danke für die ganzen Infos. Sollten wir nehmen, das RLP-Ticket. Blöde Frage: Gibts das auch am Automaten in Bonn? Sonst buch ich es morgen übers Net.
Bis zur NRW-Grenze zu fahren ist für mich und mein JOB-Ticket kein Problem. 
Die Ahrtalbahn ist fest eingeplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. April 2011)

angeblich: "Im gesamten übrigen Bundesgebiet (nicht RP selbst) gibt es das Rheinland-Pfalz-Ticket an allen roten Automaten für Fahrkarten im Fernverkehr sowie an den modernen Touch-Screen-Automaten."
gibt so nen roten Automaten im Bonner Bahnhof ? Bin da so selten 

da ich eh noch in die stadt muss um nen geschenk zu besorgen, kann ich auch eben am automaten schauen...  sicher ist sicher


----------



## luckylocke (26. April 2011)

Hi,
trotz Montagsmorgengefühl frage ich mal nach, wie es mit der üblichen Dienstagsabendrunde um 18:30 Uhr aussieht?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. April 2011)

hey!
ich werd heute beim unisport in der anfänger gruppe locker mitrollen... hab gestern noch den tag genutzt und bin den krönungsweg abgefahren, das steckt noch in den beinen 

@lessmess, kann die DVD dann heute also auch nicht mitbringen... entweder ich schick dir per PM zugriffsdaten für mein NAS und du kannst es von mir runterladen (dauert aber schon paar stündchen, hab ja nicht so viel upstream) oder ich werfs dir bis anfang nächster woche innen briefkasten...

grüße


----------



## luckylocke (26. April 2011)

Na hätt ich das gewusst: ich bin dann genau in Gegenrichtung den "Weg der dt. Einheit" bis zum Raiffeisenturm" gefahren...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. April 2011)

ajo, alleine so ne tour ist auch mal ganz nett  um sich selbst zu finden und so


----------



## luckylocke (1. Mai 2011)

Hi,
ist zufällig jemand heute noch nicht unterwegs und hat Interesse an einer sonntäglichen Nachmittags- bis Abendtour (dann müsste ich soweit wieder genesen sein und wieder geradeaus fahren können;-))?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. Mai 2011)

hmmm ich bin am überlegen....


----------



## luckylocke (1. Mai 2011)

Wenn Interesse besteht, so soll die gemütliche SoNaMi-Gestaltung aussehen:

Wir starten um 15:00 Uhr bei den Wildschweinen an der Waldau im Kottenforst. Ziel ist die Landskrone über dem Ahrtal, dann ein bisserl Rotweinwanderweg und dann heim


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. Mai 2011)

jop


----------



## gerdu (2. Mai 2011)

Tach Leute,

melde mich zurück - wie schaut's diese Woche aus, morgen jemand am Start?

Grüße,

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (2. Mai 2011)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## LessMess (3. Mai 2011)

Heute leider nicht- Mi/Do. aber gerne!
@Andi, wann ist dein Termin und wo??
Grüße U


----------



## gerdu (4. Mai 2011)

...werde diese Woche wohl nicht mehr fahren, brauch mal 'ne Pause.

Grüße,

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Mai 2011)

so da melde ich mich mal wieder zurück aus dem krankenhaus  zum glück kann ich momentan nicht fahren... bei den temperaturen doch viel zu warm 
jetzt heißts noch 1,5 Wochen Krücken, und die Beugungsbeschränkung der Schiene wird innerhalb der nächsten 6 Wochen langsam erhöht...
lange rede kurzer sinn, in gut einer 1,5 woche pawlow, in gut 6 wochen mehmet 

bis denne!


----------



## gerdu (7. Mai 2011)

...hört sich ja mal wie ein Plan an - gute Besserung!


----------



## luckylocke (7. Mai 2011)

Da schließe ich mich doch direkt mal an: Gute Besserung. Ist ja dann nicht mehr lange hin, bis wir die drei neuen Trails fahren können, die ich heute entdeckt habe (als Hinterherfahrer bei den 7Hillern)


----------



## gerdu (9. Mai 2011)

...morgen eigentlich jemand am Start?


----------



## scotty007 (9. Mai 2011)

Hab's vor.


----------



## LessMess (9. Mai 2011)

ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ugly Joe (10. Mai 2011)

jepp!


----------



## Tobert (11. Mai 2011)

War ja (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) eine spritzige Runde gestern.
Bin heute einen Teil nochmal gefahren und habe tatsächlich meine Brille wiedergefunden. Die lag noch genau da, wo ich sie verloren hatte. 

Gruß!
Tobi


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Mai 2011)

Hat das irgendwas miteinander zutun, dass ich momentan nimmer mitkommen kann und aufeinmal so viele mitfahren ?


----------



## scotty007 (11. Mai 2011)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Hat das irgendwas miteinander zutun, dass ich momentan nimmer mitkommen kann und aufeinmal so viele mitfahren ?


oder an Gernot (der war gestern auch nicht dabei) - das müsst Ihr aber jetzt unter Euch ausmachen


----------



## LessMess (12. Mai 2011)

ich war um Di.1830 am Treffpunkt bis 1845 wann und wo seid ihr gestartet? So mußte ch einsam durch Regen und Gewiter schleichen


----------



## LessMess (12. Mai 2011)

Fährt heute jemand 1830
TELEKOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (12. Mai 2011)

...ist irgendwie dumm gelaufen, müssen uns knapp verpasst haben - hatte nicht gesehen dass Du dabei bist - wir haben uns spontan mit den Gemütlichen am Kreisverkehr zusammengetan und sind da dann erst um 18:40 losgefahren.

Heute weiss ich noch nicht so genau, können ja später mal telefonieren....


----------



## Luanna (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Fahrt ihr denn heute? Hätte auch Lust zu fahren...


----------



## gerdu (13. Mai 2011)

Jo - sind wir - aber nicht mehr ins Forum geschaut...


----------



## Denkpause (17. Mai 2011)

Moinsen,
bin heute mal wieder an Bord, zumindest bergab wird es dann langsamer. Gerdu und Scotty sind ebenfalls am Start.
Bis später,
Ulrich


----------



## LessMess (17. Mai 2011)

Bin auch dabei--1830 Telekom


----------



## Luanna (18. Mai 2011)

Fährt heute jemand? Wetter ist ja wieder super....


----------



## gerdu (18. Mai 2011)

...hab heute andere Verpflichtungen - morgen könnte nochmal klappen.

Gruß,

Uwe


----------



## Luanna (18. Mai 2011)

Ja, morgen wäre auch gut Kannst dich gerne spontan melden!
LG! Vanessa


----------



## gerdu (18. Mai 2011)

18:30 ab T-Mobile sollte klappen...


----------



## Luanna (19. Mai 2011)

Ok, bis gleich! Fährt sonst noch jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (22. Mai 2011)

Fährt denn Montag jemand? Dienstag kann ich nicht.


----------



## gerdu (22. Mai 2011)

Mo bin ich anderweitig verpflichtet...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. Mai 2011)

hausbar oder pawlow ?


----------



## gerdu (22. Mai 2011)

...Zeitfahrtraining


----------



## luckylocke (30. Mai 2011)

Hi,

bin wieder im Lande und würde gerne Di-Abend um 18.30 Uhr am üblichen Treffpunkt starten...
Wer ist dabei?

Hat vielleicht jemand am Fr auch frei und Lust mit hierhin zu kommen?
http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/

Mit der Bahn bis Bingen, dann hoch zum Trail, war mein Gedanke (soll ja auch noch etwas Strecke zusammen kommen)


----------



## Denkpause (30. Mai 2011)

bin morgen dabei!
Vg
Ulrich


----------



## gerdu (31. Mai 2011)

Bin dabei...


----------



## luckylocke (31. Mai 2011)

Hi,

bei dem Wetter und dem Regenradar muss ich leider passen...

Gruß
Gernot


----------



## gerdu (31. Mai 2011)

...grad mit Dir hatte ich fest gerechnet!

Ich warte mal noch - wird bestimmt besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (31. Mai 2011)

ist das hier ein MTB oder RR Forum ?!?!


----------



## gerdu (31. Mai 2011)

...sind dann doch noch gefahren, zumindest teilweise - und man staunt: es hat so gut wie nicht geregnet.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (31. Mai 2011)

nach den ganzen trockenen Tagen mal ne schöne Abkühlung 

Also ich denke Dienstag in 2 Wochen werd ich wohl wie angekündigt mitm Radl bei Mehmet vorbeischauen können, aber mitfahren wird wohl noch min. 4 Wochen dauern...  wird Zeit dass ich nicht weiter meinen Bauch auf Wachstum trainiere sondern wieder die Beinchen


----------



## luckylocke (1. Juni 2011)

@andi: Das ist doch eine gute Nachricht. Demnach verläuft alles planmäßig? Weiterhin gute Besserung


----------



## Denkpause (1. Juni 2011)

@Andi: wir waren ein Zeitfahrer und zwei Rennradfahrer, Mountain Biker haben wir erwartungsgemäß nicht getroffen, ... ;-))))
Gute Besserung auch von mir!


----------



## scotty007 (1. Juni 2011)

Jaja, die Mail von Gernot hat gezeigt:
Mtbiker ist eine aussterbene Spezies ;-)

@Andi: wird Zeit, dass Du wieder fit wirst! Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (3. Juni 2011)

Verspätete Glückwünsche an Lessmess-Uwe und Manfred zu den guten Ergebnissen beim Schinderhannes. Respekt!


----------



## gerdu (6. Juni 2011)

...wie schauts? Diese Woche jemand dabei?


----------



## luckylocke (6. Juni 2011)

... wahrscheinlich schaffe ich es erst zur Hauptdisziplin bei Mehmet


----------



## scotty007 (6. Juni 2011)

Kann wahrscheinlich auch nicht.
@Uwe: melde mich morgen bei Dir, falls doch


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Juni 2011)

danke für die besserungswünsche  
bin inzwischen schon bissel mitm unirad rumgeeiert, problem sind noch die 90° beugungsbegrenzung. ich häng somit ziemlich weit hinten aufm sattel und mit der ferse trete ich.. nicht so ideal aber es geht 
also dann, bis nächste woche


----------



## LessMess (10. Juni 2011)

@Luckylocke: Danke und dir viel Spass bei dem 24h Rennen bin gespannt...

@ Gerdu: viel Erfolg für dich und dein Team beim Triathlon

@ Andy: wünsche dir, dass du au dem Sattel weiter nach vorne kommst...

ich kann wohl erst übernächsten Di. wieder mitradeln-freue mich darauf
Grüße von der Couch Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Juni 2011)

heut war meine erste große tour  einmal die große brückenrunde! puuuh... und ganz normal auf dem sattel gesessen 

wie heißt denn das 24 stunden rennen ? ich find da nix in google.... 

wenns wetter passt werd ich morgen wohl mal bei dir (lessmess) die schon lang erwünschte dvd bei einer weiteren trainingstour einwerfen, es besteht doch noch bedarf oder ??

grüße


----------



## luckylocke (12. Juni 2011)

Hi,

der Link zur Veranstaltung:

http://www.singletrail.net/

Und zu den Ergebnissen:

http://mobile.your-sports.com/detail...=1&format=view

Zu dritt war es ganz schön heftig. Ein vierter Fahrer hätte die Sache doch etwas entspannt. Schade, dass Du ausgefallen bist. 
Übrigens flippte die Zeitaufnahme eine wenig herum, was an einigen meiner Zeitdaten zu erkennen ist.


----------



## LessMess (12. Juni 2011)

@Andi: gerne- bin zu Hause, leider immer noch auf der couch
@Gernot: super Ergebnis---Respekt!!!!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Juni 2011)

ah ok  ja glückwunsch! hm ja echt schade, dass die saison bissel vermurkst ist, aber machste nix... 2012 greif ich wieder an!  ich denke mein standardrennen in langenberg anfang oktober werd ich aber fahren oder wenn was schönes im september im angebot ist... vorschläge ??? 

also bis demnächst!


edit: wieso denn auf der couch ? hab ich was verpasst/vergessen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (13. Juni 2011)

Danke, ihr macht mich ganz verlegen.

@lessmess: das mit der Couch interessiert mich jetzt auch

@andi: nach den Ferien wird es wahrscheinlich nur so vor Terminen wimmeln


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Juni 2011)

Und wenn wir hier schon beim Gratulieren sind: Respekt zum quasi 8. Platz für den Yoga-Experten  So, jetzt fehlt ja nur noch nen Grund dass man mir gratulieren könnte


----------



## gerdu (14. Juni 2011)

...danke, ich hab zwar meine innere Mitte nicht gefunden, dafür haben wir aber souverän die Seniorenklasse angeführt.


----------



## scotty007 (14. Juni 2011)

Kann heute leider nicht - wie sieht's denn morgen aus? 
Wettermäßig auf jeden Fall top...


----------



## gerdu (20. Juni 2011)

...diese Woche mal wieder jemand am Start?


----------



## scotty007 (20. Juni 2011)

heute nicht, aber morgen wohl...


----------



## luckylocke (20. Juni 2011)

scotty007 schrieb:


> heute nicht, aber morgen wohl...


 
dito


----------



## luckylocke (24. Juni 2011)

Hi,

wie sieht es denn am Di mit einer Ahrtour aus? Wir könnten wieder in Dernau am Bhf. um 18.30 Uhr starten. Das Wetter soll schön werden, die Tage sind noch lang...
Gruß
Gernot


----------



## gerdu (24. Juni 2011)

Gar keine so schlechte Idee, ich wär dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (24. Juni 2011)

Da ich Donnerstag meine lange RR-Tour in die Heimat mache, würde ich nur ne Standard-Tour fahren.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. Juni 2011)

Hm ja und ich werd mal schaun wie es so am Sonntag bei ner Tour läuft und dann entscheiden...  wäre ja doof mitten in der Eifel dann auf einmal schlapp zu machen!


----------



## gerdu (25. Juni 2011)

...wär ja höhenmetertechnisch auch nicht viel mehr als unsere Standardtouren


----------



## luckylocke (25. Juni 2011)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...wär ja höhenmetertechnisch auch nicht viel mehr als unsere Standardtouren


 
Genau, 
nur halt mal was anderes. Ich denke, nach 3 h sind wir wieder am Startpunkt.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. Juni 2011)

jap ich denk mal drüber nach  könntest du mich denn mitnehmen uwe? anreise mitm radl wäre wohl noch zu viel des guten 

seit wann sind eigentlich die ganzen kicker auf dem bunkertrail ?? teilweise ja mittem aufm weg... bin da gestern bei ner nachtwanderung das erste mal nach der OP hergekommen...


----------



## luckylocke (26. Juni 2011)

Kicker im Bunkertrail? Cool, sind die Lichtverhältnisse gut für Fotos?

Einen Platz kann ich auch noch in meinem Auto ab Kessenich anbieten (bei mir muss allerdings das Vorderrad rausgenommen werden).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luanna (27. Juni 2011)

luckylocke schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn am Di mit einer Ahrtour aus? Wir könnten wieder in Dernau am Bhf. um 18.30 Uhr starten. Das Wetter soll schön werden, die Tage sind noch lang...



Prima Idee! Bin dabei!
Heute auch noch jemand Lust und Zeit zu fahren?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## gerdu (27. Juni 2011)

...bisher sind wir dann zu viert, sollten eigentlich alle in mein Auto passen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Juni 2011)

der umwelt zuliebe !


----------



## Luanna (27. Juni 2011)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...bisher sind wir dann zu viert, sollten eigentlich alle in mein Auto passen.



Das ist ja mal ein nettes Angebot, gerne!


----------



## luckylocke (27. Juni 2011)

@gerdu: Das hört sich sehr gut an. Wo treffen wir uns den? Bei Dir?


----------



## gerdu (27. Juni 2011)

17:30 bei T-Mobile?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Juni 2011)

jap!


----------



## luckylocke (27. Juni 2011)

Jau du....


----------



## Luanna (28. Juni 2011)

OK. Bis dann!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. Juni 2011)

wie schauts aus mit heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (30. Juni 2011)

Wäre beim Start um 1800 dabei


----------



## gerdu (30. Juni 2011)

...bin immer noch motivationslos, sollte sich das grundsätzlich ändern melde ich mich noch


----------



## luckylocke (30. Juni 2011)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...bin immer noch motivationslos, sollte sich das grundsätzlich ändern melde ich mich noch


 
Und wenn wir uns die Kicker im B-Trail anschauen? Und einen Fotostop einlegen? Vielen Dank für die Bilder aus dem Ahrtal


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. Juni 2011)

hmm ich bin auch noch etwas unentschlossen...


hab keine bilder bekommen


----------



## gerdu (30. Juni 2011)

....räum mal Dein Postfach leer, sind ca 10Mb


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. Juni 2011)

wieder alles frei


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. Juni 2011)

danke für die photos!

es sind ja son paar schauer im anmarsch, wie schauts aus, wer ist dabei, wer nicht ?
ich schließe mich der mehrheit an


----------



## luckylocke (30. Juni 2011)

Ich bin dabei, 1800 bei Timo, okay?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. Juni 2011)

ok, aber piano!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (30. Juni 2011)

Klaro, wie immer, anders kann ich garnicht.


----------



## gerdu (30. Juni 2011)

..Piano wär zwar mein Stichwort, hab aber trotzdem grad keine Lust.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. Juni 2011)

so jung kommen wa nicht mehr zusammen!


----------



## gerdu (30. Juni 2011)

Zu spät gelesen - Mist


----------



## Luanna (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Möchte evtl. jemand am Sonntag nach Rhens und den Marathon fahren? Bin momentan noch was unentschlossen...


----------



## luckylocke (3. Juli 2011)

Luanna schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Möchte evtl. jemand am Sonntag nach Rhens und den Marathon fahren? Bin momentan noch was unentschlossen...


 
Bist Du gestartet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luanna (3. Juli 2011)

Dass ist aber nett, dass du an mich denkst!
Ja, Uwe und ich sind in aller Frühe zusammen hin und sind beim 35er gestartet. Das Dienstagstraining hat sich gelohnt: Hiermit lade ich euch für nächsten Di auf ein Siegerpils auf meinem Balkon ein- habe nämlich ein fünf- Liter- Krombacherfässchen gewonnen!


----------



## sun909 (3. Juli 2011)

Sauber!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, sehr gut gemacht!

Feier schön den Sieg


----------



## gerdu (3. Juli 2011)

Glückwunsch auch von mir? Wann ist nächsten Dienstag? Übermorgen oder nächste Woche - bin auf jeden Fall dabei.

Apropos dabei: Wer fährt übermorgen?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Juli 2011)

Gratulation!  Also ich glaube das können die wenigsten von sich behaupten... an zwei Rennen teilgenommen und davon zwei gewonnen zu haben 

ich bin dabei, sowohl radeln als auch danach  hast du denn auch dürum, vanessa ?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Juli 2011)

ich hab die lotte entdeckt 
http://www.cdrei.de/vs/
oben in dem banner der so ab und zu wechselt... zweifelsfrei durch die startnummer identifiziert 
man(n) ist wohl nicht geeignet für so so nen banner


----------



## luckylocke (4. Juli 2011)

@vanessa: Coole Sache, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz. Das muss wirklich gefeiert werden
Als Tipp noch folgender Link:
http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=64&Itemid=75
Obwohl ich Bier als Preis ja irgendwie sympathischer finde.

@gerdu: Bin am Di dabei


----------



## Luanna (4. Juli 2011)

Morgen bin ich auch dabei!
Bei mir gegenüber gibt´s auch nen Dönermann


----------



## gerdu (4. Juli 2011)

...nicht das das ganze zu 'ner Party a'la Facebook ausartet, wer weiss wer hier alles mitliest. Hast Du vorsichtshalber die Strasse sperren lassen?


----------



## scotty007 (4. Juli 2011)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...nicht das das ganze zu 'ner Party a'la Facebook ausartet, wer weiss wer hier alles mitliest. Hast Du vorsichtshalber die Strasse sperren lassen?



Ich komme zum radln, alles andere sollte mich nicht interessieren ;-)
Obwohl Dönerman-Rotation? Klingt interessant ;-))

@Vanessa: Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Ergebnis natürlich auch von mir


----------



## Denkpause (5. Juli 2011)

Glückwunsch auch von mir.   Ich kann heute aber leider nicht vorbeischauen.

VGU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Juli 2011)

wie siehts mit morgen aus ?


----------



## gerdu (6. Juli 2011)

Morgen kann ich leider nicht...


----------



## gerdu (7. Juli 2011)

...kann doch, was ist mit 18 Uhr?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Juli 2011)

jop!


----------



## luckylocke (7. Juli 2011)

Kann leider nicht, viel Spass
Gernot


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Juli 2011)

Wie siehts aus, Dienstag nochmal Eifel? So nen paar GPS-Tracks hab ich im Internet auch gefunden um mal neue Ecken kennen zulernen... natürlich dann ohne Garantie dass die auch gut sind  Die Namen der Tracks lassen aber eigentlich hoffen 

Gernot, hast du den GPS Track vom letzten mal? Dann könnte ich mal gucken wo/ob da Überschneidungen sind.

Grüße


----------



## Luanna (10. Juli 2011)

Di Eifel ist ne super Idee, das letzte Mal war´s ja auch sehr schön! Wäre auf jeden Fall dabei!
Viele Grüße!


----------



## gerdu (10. Juli 2011)

Bin noch unschlüssig, hab die Woche noch einiges zu erledigen. Was gibts denn für Tourenvorschläge?


----------



## luckylocke (10. Juli 2011)

Ich wäre bei einer Ahrtour auch dabei.
@andi: Schicke Dir per Mail den Track


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (11. Juli 2011)

Für morgen ist  80% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit angesagt, da bleib ich bei meinem momentanen Stress lieber im 7GB...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Juli 2011)

hm ja, ich weiß jetzt auch noch gar net ob ich morgen überhaupt fahren kann... ich hab gewisse sitzprobleme sagen wir mal so  und muss mal gucken wie es morgen ist...

vllt. verschieben die ahrtal aktion erstmal auf nächste woche?

grüße


----------



## luckylocke (11. Juli 2011)

@andi: Bei den Trails hätten wir doch eh die ganze Seite hinter dem Sattel gehangen.
Also alles beim alten Stand? 1830 bei Timo?


----------



## gerdu (11. Juli 2011)

Jo, bin ich dabei ...


----------



## scotty007 (11. Juli 2011)

kann morgen leider nicht...


----------



## Luanna (12. Juli 2011)

Bin auch dabei, wenn sich das Wetter so hält...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Juli 2011)

ja werd auch fahren können  bis gleich!


----------



## LessMess (12. Juli 2011)

Schön euch alle getroffen zu haben-aber ich war doch noch zu schlapp, drum hab ich mich geschlichen. Besser so für alle! Bis denne


----------



## sun909 (13. Juli 2011)

...und das nächste Mal bitte am Bundeshäuschen einen Blick nach Links, dann klappt es auch mit einem gemeinsamen Bierchen 

Ist ja schön trocken geblieben, trotz Wettervorhersage.

Bis die Tage,

Die Dienstags-Gemütlichfahrer


----------



## luckylocke (18. Juli 2011)

@sun909: Das Wetter war wirklich genial, der nächste Tag war dafür umso heftiger

Wie sieht es mit morgen aus? Laut GA soll es morgen Gewittern. Ich würde daher vielleicht heute schon fahren, wäre jemand dabei? (übliche Rahmenbedingungen, aber für alle fahrbar)


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Juli 2011)

ich werd heute und morgen nicht können... aber gegen ende der woche spricht nix dagegen


----------



## Luanna (18. Juli 2011)

Schade, für heute ist´s wohl jetzt zu spät...
Würde die Woche gerne noch fahren, kann nur Do nicht... (Was euch nicht davon abhalten soll, euch trotzdem zu treffen). LG!


----------



## luckylocke (18. Juli 2011)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich morgen zur üblichen Zeit am Start bei T-Mobil


----------



## gerdu (19. Juli 2011)

...kann leider nicht kommen, muß bei 25 Grad und Sonnenschein in Finale Lugure rumgurken - Alpen war uns doch ein bisschen zu regenlastig.

Bis die Tage,

Uwe


----------



## sun909 (19. Juli 2011)

Luanna schrieb:


> Schade, für heute ist´s wohl jetzt zu spät...
> Würde die Woche gerne noch fahren, kann nur Do nicht... (Was euch nicht davon abhalten soll, euch trotzdem zu treffen). LG!



Darfst auch bei uns morgen mitfahren, wenn wir dir nicht zu lahm sind 

grüße und dem Kollegen viel Spaß in Finale!


----------



## luckylocke (19. Juli 2011)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...kann leider nicht kommen, muß bei 25 Grad und Sonnenschein in Finale Lugure rumgurken - Alpen war uns doch ein bisschen zu regenlastig.
> 
> Bis die Tage,
> 
> Uwe


 
Dann mal viel Spass in Finale. Hab mir schon sowas gedacht, als ich die Wetterprognosen für Sölden gelesen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luanna (19. Juli 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Darfst auch bei uns morgen mitfahren


Irgendwie lockt mich das Wetter heut nicht nach draußen, auch wenn es ein nettes Angebot ist, vielen Dank!
Fieses Wetter..... !!!
@gerdu: Genieße den Sonnenschein!


----------



## sun909 (19. Juli 2011)

Luanna schrieb:


> Irgendwie lockt mich das Wetter heut nicht nach draußen, auch wenn es ein nettes Angebot ist, vielen Dank!
> Fieses Wetter..... !!!
> @gerdu: Genieße den Sonnenschein!



ts, wir fahren doch erst morgen 

kuckst du:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11094


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Juli 2011)

Sooo, im TV kommt nur Schrott, Regenradar sieht inzwischen gut aus, Wilma ist voll, wer kommt mit ?  Also um 20:45 werd ich hier nochmal reinschauen und will dann viele Zusagen sehen!


----------



## luckylocke (19. Juli 2011)

Was sachtn das Regenradar für Morgenabend?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Juli 2011)

War ne schöne Runde! Einmal übern Drachenfels und Ölberg, hatte aber leider zu da oben 

Morgen werd ich net fahren denk ich... aber man weiß nie...

Grüße


----------



## LessMess (20. Juli 2011)

Ist heute jemand am Start??? wenn`s geht Piano mit vielen  Höhenmetern zB.: Petersberg vorwärts- rückwärts, Ölberg genauso und Fritscheshardt, Löwenburg........


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Juli 2011)

Also doch so wie immmer oder nicht 


Für heute bin ich raus, bin später bissel klettern


----------



## luckylocke (20. Juli 2011)

LessMess schrieb:


> Ist heute jemand am Start??? wenn`s geht Piano mit vielen Höhenmetern zB.: Petersberg vorwärts- rückwärts, Ölberg genauso und Fritscheshardt, Löwenburg........


 
Ich bin dabei. T-Mobile um 1830 ?


----------



## gerdu (20. Juli 2011)

...kleiner Zwischenstand: inzwischen 30 Grad Lufttemperatur, 27 Grad Wassertemperatur und -2 Grad Gelatitemperatur.

Grüsse vom Mittelmeer,

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (21. Juli 2011)

Wer hat Interesse an einer Freitagnachmittagsindenabendrunde? So ab 1530 ab Timobeil würde ich vorschlagen.


----------



## Luanna (22. Juli 2011)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Wer hat Interesse an einer Freitagnachmittagsindenabendrunde? So ab 1530 ab Timobeil würde ich vorschlagen.


Werde es auch schaffen, bin dabei! Bis gleich!


----------



## luckylocke (22. Juli 2011)

Die Tour heute hat Spass gemacht. Aber nach der Tour ist vor der Tour: hat jemand morgen nachmittag ab 1300 Zeit?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. Juli 2011)

Wie schauts aus, hat vllt heute jemand Interesse an einer Montagstour??
Grüße


----------



## Luanna (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen! 
Ja, heut Abend 19 Uhr? LG!


----------



## LessMess (25. Juli 2011)

Würde gerne mitfahren, aber erst spät(1900)?Habe schon versucht dich auf dem handy zu erreichen- hinterlass doch mal deine FestNr.
bis hoffentlich später
Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. Juli 2011)

Jap 19Uhr bei Timo ist gut


----------



## gerdu (25. Juli 2011)

...bin erst ab Mi wieder in Bonn.

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. Juli 2011)

Tücken der Technik, wa ? 
Ich habs aber gesehen  Puh, mir wäre das ganz schön lästig gewesen immer Sonnencreme auf Beine und Arme zu schmieren... da hatten wir es hier richtig gut!


----------



## gerdu (25. Juli 2011)

...so, jetzt hab ich's aber.

Sonnencreme ist in der Tat aufgebraucht, dieses ewige 5 Liter Wasser mitschleppen nervt natürlich auch auf die Dauer, und 1000 HM FreerideTrails sind auch nix mehr für meine Nerven in meinem Alter.....


----------



## scotty007 (25. Juli 2011)

Hmm, bisschen kurzfristig. Muss noch Einkaufen nach einer harten Urlaubswoche

Morgen jmd am Start?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. Juli 2011)

Morgen weiß ich noch net, vllt fahr ich auch mal wieder beim Unisport mit...

Bzgl heute: Von dem Regenwölkchen, das im Anmarsch ist, lassen wir uns aber nicht abschrecken oder ?!


----------



## luckylocke (25. Juli 2011)

Ich bin morgen am Start, übliche Zeit und üblicher Treffpunkt würde ich vorschlagen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Juli 2011)

Hmm ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, frag nur mal so in die Runde wie es denn evtl mit heute aussieht?
Grüße


----------



## gerdu (27. Juli 2011)

...wenn's Wetter passt wär ich heute dabei


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Juli 2011)

hm also mit etwas glück könnte es das gewesen mitm regen, der rest zieht dran vorbei und die sonnencreme muss rausgeholt werden 
also.. ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (27. Juli 2011)

Mein Regenradar rät mir ab.....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Juli 2011)

Ich bin unterwegs, werd aber nicht am Treffpunkt vorbei fahren, also für alle Kurzentschlossenen --> Handy


----------



## gerdu (28. Juli 2011)

Heut noch mal jemand am Start? Ich wollte so gegen 6 fahren....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. Juli 2011)

Hab mich heute mal auf Trailsuche begeben, und tatsächlich noch den ein oder anderen gefunden, aber leider nix total tolles innovatives... u.a. am Ennert, keine Ahnung warum ich das noch nicht kannte, oder ob ihr das kennt... auf dem Tacho-Verlier-Trail der ja jetzt wieder fahrbar ist kann man zwischendurch mal links abbiegen, eigentlich ganz nett, wenn da nicht eine ca . 5m lange Todes-Todes-Trailstelle wäre... ich glaub da braucht man schon ne Transe mit absenkbarem Sattel und nen Arsch inner Hose! 
Dann mal bis die Tage!
Grüße


----------



## gerdu (30. Juli 2011)

...das Teil links am Tachotrail kenn ich wohl - bin ich aber bisher noch nicht wegen mangelndem A.i.H. gefahren.

Gernot + Ö wollten heute um 12 nach Mülheim zum Biken kommen, haben wahrscheinlich wieder vergessen Dich zu fragen - bin mir wegen des Wetters im Moment noch nicht sicher ob es genug regnet, kannst Dich aber gerne dazugesellen.

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. Juli 2011)

naja, die vergesslichkeit steigt halt mit dem alter  aber hätt heut eh net so gepasst! muss dienstag zum zahnarzt, werd also erst danach entscheiden ob ich noch radeln kann oder nicht 
bis denne


----------



## luckylocke (1. August 2011)

Ö und ich sind bei herrlichstem Spätherbstwetter von Bad Hönningen aus gestartet, wir hatten schon wieder vergessen, dass es eigentlich zu Uwe gehen sollte. Sorry Andi, war erst am Fr geplant.
Wie schaut es denn bei den anderen mit dem Dienstagabend aus?
Dann bitte mit Beleuchtung (auf dem Heimweg vom Pawlow könnten wir in die Dunkelheit geraten;-).


----------



## gerdu (1. August 2011)

...ganz normal: 18:30 Biken - 20:45 Mehmet - 22 Uhr Pawlow


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. August 2011)

fehlt da nicht noch " - 24 Uhr Balkon" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luanna (2. August 2011)

Herrliches Wetter! Bin heut dabei, auch gern schon früher, falls jemand möchte... LG!


----------



## scotty007 (2. August 2011)

Perfektes Wetter um bei gerdu's Triathlon anzutreten ;-)
Früher als 18:30 kann ich allerdings nicht...


----------



## gerdu (2. August 2011)

...kannst Dich ja vorher schon ein bisschen in den Bergen austoben - dann wird's für uns hinterher nicht so anstrengend!


----------



## gerdu (3. August 2011)

...Do noch mal jemand am Start - gemütliche Regenerationsrunde so gegen 18 Uhr, bissel Trails ausprobieren?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. August 2011)

ich denk mal drüber nach, dann könnte das stage auch mal wieder ausgeführt werden


----------



## luckylocke (4. August 2011)

Es lebe die Gemütlichkeit Unter diesen Umständen wäre ich um 1800 dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. August 2011)

bin auch dabei


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. August 2011)

GlÃ¼ckwunsch an alle Finisher! Hattest die eine Runde ne Panne @Gernot?? 
Aber wie man weiÃ, Nach dem Rennen ist vor dem Rennen!   Hab da gestern was gefunden:


Am  19.11.2011 startet unser 5. Wiesbadender Night-Rider MTB Marathon-Rennen in Rambach, am Sportplatz TrompeterstraÃe!
Die JubilÃ¤umsausgabe, die inzwischen in der gesamten Region bekannt ist, wird die MTB-Begeisterten hinter dem Ofen hervorlocken. Ein "MUSS" in der kalten Jahreszeit mit Flair...
Start 2h Marathon fÃ¼r Einzelstarter und Firmen-Challenge (13:00), Klassen: U19m/w, Elite m/w, Sen II-IV m/w, Firmen-Challenge. 3 FahrerInnen kommen fÃ¼r die Challenge in die Wertung (starten dÃ¼rfen x SportlerInnen)
Start 4h Marathon fÃ¼r 2er Teams NIGHT RIDER um 16 Uhr, Klassen dito 2h Marathon, jedoch kein Firmen-Challenge aber Mixwertung
Startgeld: ;35â¬ 2er Mannschaft, Einzelstarter 18â¬.  Meldung ist nur gÃ¼ltig, wenn das Startgeld auf unserem Konto eingegangen ist; Nachmeldungen +10â¬ bis eine Std. vor dem Start mÃ¶glich.
Preise: wertvolle Sachpreise, Pokale
Umkleide/ duschen: Sportplz. Rambach
WAV: JÃ¼rgen Steioff (Bez. Nassau)
Veranstalter: RSC Wiesbaden e.V.

Auch wenn "Night-Rider-Marathon" wie bei uns eher was mit der Dunkelheit im Winter zu tun hat, glaub ich kÃ¶nnte das nen ganz nettes Event sein. Ist ja noch ne Weile hin, aber wenn jemand Bock auf nen 2er Team hat, ich wÃ¤re dabei 

Also dann bis Dienstag!


----------



## luckylocke (7. August 2011)

@andi: Vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche. Es war sehr spassig, auch wenn ich mich nachts gefragt habe, warum ich mir das antue. Letztes Jahr war es übrigens mit der Cycle Culture Company ein bisserl spassiger. Ich habe die Nähe zur Wechselzone sehr vermisst. Auch wenn wir uns dieses Jahr im Overall-Classment um einen Platz verbessert haben;-).
Zur Panne: Meine Wilma ist mitten in der Einöde kurz nach dem Start einfach ausgegangen, keine Warnblinken der roten Leuchtdiode oder sonst ein Warnzeichen. Die Streckenposten haben mich dann rausgeholt, bevor ich die optimale Entfernung zum Zelt erreicht habe, um Ersatz zu holen. Dann hat das Halt gedauert... Manfreds Kettenriss ging glimpflicher ab...
Übrigens habe ich die Wilma im Zelt dann nochmal ausprobiert: Siehe da, sie funzte wieder!!! Treulose Tomate!

Der 4 h Stunden Marathon in die Dunkelheit hört sich gut an. Stelle ich mir interessant vor.


----------



## Trekki (8. August 2011)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Der 4 h Stunden Marathon in die Dunkelheit hört sich gut an. Stelle ich mir interessant vor.


dies bin ich vor einigen Jahren mit Blut Svente gefahren.
Der Start war kurz vor der Dämmerung, so dass die Strecke bekannt wurde. Nach 4 Stunden bei ca. -1°C (Boden nicht gefroren, dicke Eiskruste am Rad) war es vorbei. Hat Spass gemacht.
@lucklocke: war ein tolles Wochenende mit Dir in Duisburg. Meine letzten 5 Wochen ohne Radfahren habe ich deutlich gemerkt. Nächstes mal plane ich meinen Unfall besser.
-trekki


----------



## gerdu (8. August 2011)

...fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. August 2011)

jop!

aber mit schutzblechen


----------



## luckylocke (9. August 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> dies bin ich vor einigen Jahren mit Blut Svente gefahren.
> Der Start war kurz vor der Dämmerung, so dass die Strecke bekannt wurde. Nach 4 Stunden bei ca. -1°C (Boden nicht gefroren, dicke Eiskruste am Rad) war es vorbei. Hat Spass gemacht.
> @lucklocke: war ein tolles Wochenende mit Dir in Duisburg. Meine letzten 5 Wochen ohne Radfahren habe ich deutlich gemerkt. Nächstes mal plane ich meinen Unfall besser.
> -trekki


 
@trekki: Dann ist die Strecke dort ein Rundkurs? Das habe ich bisher nicht so rausgelesen. Meine Sorge war halt auch eine unbekannte Strecke in der Dunkelheit zu fahren.
Ich fand auch, dass wir in Duisburg sehr gut gefahren sind und das es mir viel Spaß gemacht hat. Wir haben sehr gut abgeschnitten. 
An dieser Stelle noch vielen Dank an Sonja für das Supermanagement der Startzeiten und das lange Durchhalten. 

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich es heute abend schaffe, ich melde mich nochmal... Mein Tempo wäre eher regenerativer Art.


----------



## Trekki (9. August 2011)

luckylocke schrieb:


> @trekki: Dann ist die Strecke dort ein Rundkurs? Das habe ich bisher nicht so rausgelesen. Meine Sorge war halt auch eine unbekannte Strecke in der Dunkelheit zu fahren.



Die Strecke in Wiesbaden war / ist ein Rundkurs von unter 10min. Der Start ist noch im hellen, so dass jeder die Strecke kennen lernt.

-trekki


----------



## Manfred (9. August 2011)

Hat Spass gemacht in Duisburg, trotz des ... Wetter.
Haben leider an Schluß zwei Plätze verschenkt, bin davon ausgegangen, wie vorher angekündigt, dass das Rennen kurz vor 13 Uhr zu Ende ist, war es aber nicht, ich hätte noch eine Runde fahren dürfen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. August 2011)

also von mir aus können wir es heut wieder ruhiger angehen lassen wie letzten donnerstag, dann kann ich das giant schonen bei dem wetter und nochmal das eingesaute stage nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (9. August 2011)

Würde heute auch gerne, aber echtes Sauwetter - grrrrr...

Nochmals Check um 17 Uhr...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. August 2011)

ist zwar erst 16:13, aber ich werd definitiv dabei sein, muss hier weg vom schreibtisch!


----------



## luckylocke (9. August 2011)

Ich bin heute nicht dabei, diverse Körperteile sagen mir, dass sie vor meiner Radeltour doch noch etwas Schonung brauchen.

@andi: Sollen wir ein Team für Wiesbaden gründen?

@Manfred: Wenn der Altersdurchschnitt der Teams mit berücksichtigt worden wäre, wären wir sowieso auf dem Siegerpodest;-))))))


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. August 2011)

@gernot: jop können wir gerne machen! bis dahin sollte die form ja auch wieder da sein  also die nächsten wochen wieder döner und bierverzicht 

@all: heute jemand ?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. August 2011)

keiner?


----------



## gerdu (11. August 2011)

...kämpfe noch mit mir, was willste denn machen, langsam leicht oder heizen?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. August 2011)

ich würd eher langsam leicht, aber falls du heizen willst würd ich am hinterrad bleiben


----------



## gerdu (11. August 2011)

18 Uhr o.k. ?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. August 2011)

jop! 
stage oder giant ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (11. August 2011)

...nehm' Du mal das langsamere Rad


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. August 2011)

morgen Duathlon mit Option zum Triathlon?


----------



## gerdu (15. August 2011)

Hört sich gut an


----------



## luckylocke (18. August 2011)

@andi: Beim Dönerverzicht kann ich noch problemlos mithalten, beim Bier wirds da doch etwas schwieriger. Ist ja noch ein bischen Zeit bis zu der Veranstaltung, bis dahin können wir das bestimmt mal bequatschen.

Ansonsten einen schönen Gruß an alle


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. August 2011)

hab mir überlegt, dass ich dieses jahr mal wieder in daun mitfahre... bin aber noch unentschlossen ob shorttrack und versuchen was zu reißen, oder als große tagestour mit "eventcharakter" die ultrastrecke (und nicht als letzter eintrudeln  )

noch jemand zu begeistern hier ??


----------



## gerdu (19. August 2011)

Ihr seid ja alle motiviert - Respekt!

@Gernot: Viel Spaß bei Eurer Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (19. August 2011)

Vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche. 
In Daun kann ich leider nicht, aber im Kalender stehen noch einige andere mögliche Events im September, ich schaue nochmal nach, wenn ich wieder hier bin.


----------



## gerdu (22. August 2011)

...wie schauts denn morgen aus?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. August 2011)

bei mir höchstwahrscheinlich nicht... bin gerade eben von ner tagestour aufm jakobsweg wiedergekommen, am schluss standen fast 2800hm aufm tacho, bin total durch... mit soviel hab ich net gerechnet... 
vllt Donnerstag oder so!

grüße


----------



## gerdu (24. August 2011)

...bei mir klappts diese Woche nicht mehr


----------



## LessMess (29. August 2011)

Hallo, bin wieder daheim und morgen dabei!???


----------



## gerdu (29. August 2011)

Di geht bei mir diese Woche nicht - würde wohl am Mi fahren....


----------



## DrZulo (29. August 2011)

Mittwoch passt gut! Um wie viel Uhr geht's los?


----------



## luckylocke (29. August 2011)

Hallo,

wider Erwarten kann ich doch morgen fahren. Am Mi bin ich wieder auf Dienstreise.


----------



## scotty007 (29. August 2011)

ok, gerne auch mal Mittwoch...


----------



## gerdu (30. August 2011)

...bin Mi um 18:30 am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (31. August 2011)

ich auch


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. September 2011)

heute jemand?


----------



## gerdu (1. September 2011)

...nö, bin bei den Anfängern


----------



## luckylocke (1. September 2011)

Wie sieht es mit Fr 17:00 Uhr bei T-Mobile aus?
@lessmess: sorry, früher schaffe ich wahrscheinlich nicht. Wenn es bei Dir passt, würden wir uns ca. 16:40 Uhr am Kreisverkehr treffen


----------



## LessMess (2. September 2011)

Hallo Gernot,ich kann heute leider nicht.Bin dann erst wieder Di dabei. Grüße Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. September 2011)

Heute leg ich erstmal ne Pause ein, werd Sonntag wieder fahren 

Wie siehts aus mit VulkanBike, hat vllt noch jemand Interesse? LessMess? Luanna?  Ist nächsten Samstag. Ich werd wenn nix dramatisches mehr dazwischen kommt dort starten und die Kurzstrecke fahren. 39km und 900hm müssten ja durch die Dienstagsrunden gut zu bewältigen sein


----------



## zett78 (2. September 2011)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Heute leg ich erstmal ne Pause ein, werd Sonntag wieder fahren
> 
> Wie siehts aus mit VulkanBike, hat vllt noch jemand Interesse? LessMess? Luanna?  Ist nächsten Samstag. Ich werd wenn nix dramatisches mehr dazwischen kommt dort starten und die Kurzstrecke fahren. 39km und 900hm müssten ja durch die Dienstagsrunden gut zu bewältigen sein



Ich bin auch da, 85er Runde.
Gruß


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. September 2011)

Soo, heut ist Sonntag, wer hat heut Zeit/Bock auf ne Runde ??

Grüße


----------



## gerdu (4. September 2011)

...wenn Du's bis 12 Uhr nach Mülheim schaffst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. September 2011)

das leider nicht  in Mühlheim werd ich erst so in 1-2 Monaten wieder sein


----------



## gerdu (4. September 2011)

...Mühlheim oder Mülheim? Von den Regenaussichten passt's doch heut' perfekt!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. September 2011)

Mülheim, war mir gar nicht bewusst, dass die beiden Orte unterschiedlich geschrieben werden


----------



## luckylocke (4. September 2011)

Als ich dann heute Zeit hatte, fing es an zu regnen. 
Da ich am Di schon wieder nicht kann werde ich Moabend fahren.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. September 2011)

Bin auch in den Regen gekommen, aber war ja noch ziemlich warm 

Hab auch einen neuen fahrbaren Trail gefunden, können den am Dienstag ja mal ansteuern 

bis denne


----------



## gerdu (5. September 2011)

...wer ist denn überhaupt Di dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (5. September 2011)

Noch nicht sicher bei mir


----------



## LessMess (5. September 2011)

Dabei!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. September 2011)

bin für ne Stage Tour!


----------



## gerdu (5. September 2011)

Von mir aus


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. September 2011)

also wenns nicht total schüttet werd ich auch bei regen fahren, muss schließlich noch einen finalen trainingsimpuls setzen  schauen wir einfach nochmal so gegen 17Uhr...


----------



## gerdu (6. September 2011)

...ich fahr' maximal bei Minimalregen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. September 2011)

nachem regenradar zu beurteilen löst sich das ganze ja in wohlgefallen und minimalregen auf  also bis später!


----------



## LessMess (7. September 2011)

@Andi: von wegen,die Nachtbiker kneifen ja! Die sind seit langem für sebamed marathon am Sonntag, Gaalahahn nächsten Sonntag und Büchel Anfang Oktober gemeldet.Auch hier gibt es noch Startplätze- guckst du cx-challange.;-)


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. September 2011)

Dann hättest Samstag doch noch Zeit für Daun oder nicht ?  So interne Wettkämpfe spornen dazu an nochmal ne Schippe drauf zu legen


----------



## luckylocke (11. September 2011)

@andi: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 12+1sten Platz in Daun
@lessmess: Wie war es beim Sebamed-Rennen? Seid ihr dort noch vor dem Regen gefahren?

Ansonsten muss ich wieder am Mo fahren, da ich am Di mal wieder nicht kann. Ist jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (11. September 2011)

...ich wollte eigentlich den Mittwoch vorschlagen weil wir am Di zum Markt nach Pützchen wollen. Wenn's morgen nicht regnet wär ich aber wohl auch noch mal dabei!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. September 2011)

danke  ohne die wöchentlichen piano touren wäre dies aber nicht möglich gewesen 
vllt fahr ich auch schon nächstes wochenende in oppenhausen den gallahaan mit, mal schaun!

mit montag weiß ich noch net sicher ob ich kann...


----------



## scotty007 (11. September 2011)

Kann Mittwoch leider nicht wg dienstlicher Veranstaltung und morgen will ich mich noch etwas vom CTF-WE ausruhen. Würde daher doch am Dienstag fahren...

@gerdu: ist der Dienstag als Pützchen-Tag gefixt oder noch in Verhandlung?


----------



## gerdu (12. September 2011)

...wenn's nicht hagelt oder der Kölner Ring gesperrt ist...


----------



## scotty007 (12. September 2011)

Mittwoch radln geht bei mir doch - war im falschen Datum ;-(

Dann alles wie gehabt...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. September 2011)

heut klappts bei mir net!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. September 2011)

Hab ich gerade entdeckt und bin davon angetan 

http://www.offroadfinnmark.com/deutch/

Wer ist dabei ???


----------



## luckylocke (12. September 2011)

Heute gehts um 1830 Uhr bei T-Mobil los
@andi: Hast Du auch bis zu der Stelle gelesen, wo die Worte "effektiver Mückenschutz" gefallen sind?
@scotty: Kann es sein, dass das Alpencrossbuch, das ich unter einem Stuhlbein gefunden habe, von Dir ist?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. September 2011)

dafür gibts da genug sümpfe wo man reinspringt und dann hat man schutz ohne ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (14. September 2011)

...wer ist heute am Start?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. September 2011)

jop! das giant ist auch wieder fit, so nen kurbelabzieher war anscheinend bei der kurbel mit dabei


----------



## scotty007 (14. September 2011)

Ja, wollte ich auf jeden Fall. Zum Treffpunkt werde ich es aber nicht schaffen.


----------



## LessMess (14. September 2011)

Und Gernot, Andy wie schauts mit Sonntag aus? Hab mich am Sonntag in einer Waldfahrzeugmatschrinne gekäfert-die 8 im Vo rderrad ist zum Richten und sollte bis Sonntag(wie die Blessuren)wieder weg sein. Bin also am Start;-)


----------



## luckylocke (15. September 2011)

Gute Besserung erstmal. Am So kann ich leider nicht, zwei Veranstaltungen hintereinander sind doch ein bischen zuviel des Guten. Wahrscheinlich starte ich wieder in Büchel und dann mit Andi in Wiesbaden.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. September 2011)

Hmm ich hatte immer Samstag im Kopf... aber ist ja Sonntags  Muss das noch mit Freundin abklären und auch schauen, weil ich Samstags auf nem Geburtstag bin. Also kann leider noch net konkret zu oder absagen!
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. September 2011)

Dienstag kann ich nicht, daher lieber Montag?


----------



## luckylocke (18. September 2011)

Da ich an WE nicht gefahren bin, würde ich an beiden Tagen fahren. Geht also klar bei mir.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. September 2011)

würd auch 18:00 bei dir passen? ich muss um 21Uhr schon wieder zu Hause sein...
wenns nicht klappt, ist auch net schlimm, dann fahr ich vorher ne Runde übern Vernusberg
Grüße


----------



## luckylocke (19. September 2011)

1800 passt, bis nachher


----------



## scotty007 (20. September 2011)

Wer fährt heute?


----------



## luckylocke (20. September 2011)

Ich bin zur gewohnten Zeit dabei.


----------



## luckylocke (21. September 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch lessmess zu dem Platz auf dem Treppchen. Wie liegst Du denn in der Gesamtwertung?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. September 2011)

Hey wie siehts aus mit morgen? Jemand zeit und bock? Grüße Andi


----------



## luckylocke (26. September 2011)

Wer ist denn morgen am Start?


----------



## scotty007 (26. September 2011)

bin noch nicht sicher - evtl lege ich mal ne schöpferische Pause ein...
Dönerman steht aber nicht in Frage ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (26. September 2011)

...kann im Moment auch nur Dönern!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. September 2011)

18:30 timo! hab auch wieder zwei kleine neuheiten bzw. extremseltengefahrenheiten in petto 


edit: Bei dem Wetter kann man sich ja noch die Option auf Pawlow offen halten ?!


----------



## Denkpause (27. September 2011)

Hey, ich bin am Start mit neuem Magicshine-Flakscheinwerfer!


----------



## luckylocke (27. September 2011)

Alles klar, dann bis gleich. 
@denkpause: Ich pack die Schweißerschutzbrille ein


----------



## Denkpause (4. Oktober 2011)

Mahlzeit,
ich kann heute nicht - wie sieht's bei Euch um halb sieben am Mittwoch aus?
VGU


----------



## luckylocke (4. Oktober 2011)

Gesegnete Mahlzeit,

morgen sieht es bei mir auch besser aus: hab heute frei und werde gleich mal los.
MfG


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Oktober 2011)

Gegessene Mahlzeit,

Ich bin heut und morgen wohl auch net dabei...

@uwe: Von Freitag gibts hoffentlich keine schlechten Neuigkeiten ?!

VGA


----------



## LukePC (4. Oktober 2011)

Wollte zwar eigentlich gleich fahren, aber morgen hört sich auch gut an. 
Allerdings bin ich 2 Monate nimmer MTB gefahren (nur Tourenrad). Fühlte sich bei der kurzen Testfahrt gerade total anders an. So mit dem mega breiten Lenker und 0 Gepäck hinten und den Sitz + Lenkwinkeln...

Wenn ihr keine (potenzielle) Bremse wollt, fahre ich halt doch irgendwann tagsüber alleine


----------



## luckylocke (4. Oktober 2011)

@lukepc: Einfach ausprobieren, ich sehe kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denkpause (4. Oktober 2011)

luckylocke schrieb:


> @lukepc: Einfach ausprobieren, ich sehe kein Problem


Nabend,
ich kann morgen leider doch nicht, ...
Viel Spaß,
Ulle


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Oktober 2011)

hm ich bin am überlegen...  wäre mein 5. Tag in Folge und daher wohl nicht mehr so spritzig. Mich reizt die Wahnbachtalsperre mit Todestrial und Ho Chi Minh Pfad, sind dann aber natürlich so knappe 3 Stunden. Im Dunklen den HCM fahren ist doch bestimmt auch mal ne Erfahrung 
Eure Meinungen ?!


----------



## luckylocke (5. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir wäre es erst der dritte Tag in Folge, obwohl man Winterberg nicht so ganz dazu zählen kann. Es sei denn, dass Hochwuchten des Rades in die Lifthalterung zählt mit (und das Leihbike war schwer, sag ich euch). 
Ich fahre heute sowieso, von mir aus auch Wahnbachtalsperre, wäre dann aber für einen Start um 1800 bei Timobeil


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Oktober 2011)

ok können wir so sagen mit 18 uhr! Aber piano nech, ich komm mit dem Stage 
Die Kicker auf dem HCM sollten nach Winterberg ja jetzt für dich alle nen Klacks sein


----------



## scotty007 (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich mach die Woche nochmal bikefrei...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Oktober 2011)

quark! komm mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukePC (5. Oktober 2011)

Todestrail? Im Dunkeln? Hört sich ja nicht so dolle an.
Ist das die Drachenschanze? Den hatte ich damals ausgelassen, da es zu spät wurde. 

HCM kenne ich immerhin schon. Der sollte (weitestgehend) gut machbar sein. 

Wahnbachtalsperre ist etwas doof um bei 70% auszusteigen -.-
Außer vl Rückfahrt per Zooch...

Und euer Piano kenne ich ja auch... Da bin ich gut beschäftigt 

Werde vermutlich dennoch da sein. Bis dann.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Oktober 2011)

Todestrial klingt schlimmer als er eigentlich ist  Damit ist der Trial gemeint der bei dem einen Ende der Staumauer beginnt... Heute ist es ja trocken, daher sollte dat schon passen... Im Zweifelsfall sinds halt 100m schieben... Wird sicher ne nette Runde!
Bis spädder.


----------



## luckylocke (10. Oktober 2011)

Der Di naht: wie sieht es bei Euch aus?


----------



## scotty007 (10. Oktober 2011)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Der Di naht: wie sieht es bei Euch aus?



gut!


----------



## gerdu (10. Oktober 2011)

schlecht


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Oktober 2011)

durchwachsen


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. Oktober 2011)

Der Threadtitel sorgt jedesmal, wenn ich ihn lese, für verwirrung...

*Nackt*biken in Bonn

Irgendwie will es nicht aus dem Kopf raus!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Oktober 2011)

Wäre auch mal ne Idee  Aber eher im Sommer! Wobei... so nah wie wir schonmal am Dornheckensee vorbei fahren vllt etwas bedenklich 


Ich denk ich werd heut dabei sein...
Bis spädder!


----------



## gerdu (11. Oktober 2011)

...da war doch neulich mal so ein Flitzer auf der Kennedybrücke - hatte aber wohl das Fahrrad vergessen!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Oktober 2011)

Bist eigentlich schon in der Lage zu dönern?
Ach und wisst ihr schon, dass das Pawlow jetzt absolut rauchfrei ist?? Toll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (11. Oktober 2011)

...logo! Pawlow hört sich aber auch gut an!


----------



## scotty007 (11. Oktober 2011)

Lasst uns dönern...

PS: falls ich es zum Treff nicht schaffe melde ich mich


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Oktober 2011)

Die Anmeldung vom Wiesbaden Nightride ist offen, könnten und also prinzipiell anmelden ?!


----------



## gerdu (12. Oktober 2011)

Wegen Formschwäche wirds bei mir wohl nix....


----------



## luckylocke (13. Oktober 2011)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Die Anmeldung vom Wiesbaden Nightride ist offen, könnten und also prinzipiell anmelden ?!


 
Ich bin dabei, zur Sicherheit nachdem im Büchel schon verpasst habe: Wiesbaden findet am 19.11. statt, oder?

Morgen kann ich erst sehr spät, mit mir braucht ihr also nicht rechnen.

@scotty: Wann geht`s am Samstag auf die Wiesn?


----------



## scotty007 (13. Oktober 2011)

Wie spät morgen?

Sa Abfahrt gegen 10!


----------



## luckylocke (13. Oktober 2011)

@scötty:19.30 Uhr frühestens


----------



## scotty007 (13. Oktober 2011)

@lulo: Ok, das wäre mir dann doch zu spät. Melde mich, falls ich doch mitfahre...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. Oktober 2011)

Hmm gibts jemanden der heute fahren würde ?? Ich befürchte nicht 
Oder vllt irgend ein stiller Mitleser ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (13. Oktober 2011)

Heute 15.50h Einfahrt Nachtigallental


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. Oktober 2011)

uff, das ist jetzt leider zu kurzfristig, die anfahrt sind schon 30min


----------



## zett78 (13. Oktober 2011)

Ok, schade!
Bei mir sind 50min Anfahrt mit dem Rad morgens zur Arbeit 
Aber gleich nur von Mehlem rüber mit der Fähre


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. Oktober 2011)

Morgen am 16.10.11 ist offizielles 4-jähriges  Also irgendwie zu ner Bierchenrunde ob mit oder ohne vorher biken sollte wie es die Woche also schon schaffen!


----------



## gerdu (16. Oktober 2011)

...aufgrund der Wettervorhersage würde ich lieber morgen nicht biken als Dienstag nicht zu biken. Beim Bierchen wär ich wohl dabei...


----------



## luckylocke (16. Oktober 2011)

Die Wetter-Prognosen für Di sind mies, ich bin für Mo, auch gerne durch den KoFo und dann das Bierchen bei Adi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## john_sales (16. Oktober 2011)

Hi zusammen, ich hoffe ihr habt alle das Wochenende genossen und seid über die Trails gerast. Ich habe mich am Samstag auch mit 2 Auswärtigen Freunden auf eine Tour durchs Siebengebirge gemacht und konnte die 2 von Bonn überzeugen. 

Allerdings hat etwas die Freude gedämpft:
Ich habe, vermutlich auf dem Stück vom Ölberg zur Margarethenhöhe,
meine Kamera verloren (Kanaldeckeltrail^^)

Falls einer was sieht oder hört, wäre ich überglücklich.
Sehr einfach identifizierbar durch die Bikerfotos die fast die ganze Karte füllen.
Modell: Samsung WB500





Vielleicht bekomm ich sie noch zurück.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Gruß Joachim

_PS: Sorry für den Doppelpost in den Bonner Lokalforen._


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Oktober 2011)

von mir aus heute, aber bin eigentlich eher für siebengebirge  oder kofo und dann mit fähre ?!
grüße


----------



## scotty007 (17. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir geht's leider heute nicht mit biken.
Apres-Bier wäre aber evtl möglich...


----------



## gerdu (17. Oktober 2011)

...Dönermann oder Pawlow?


----------



## scotty007 (17. Oktober 2011)

Bin eher für Downtown BN...


----------



## luckylocke (17. Oktober 2011)

Andi und ich sind anscheinend die einzigen Aktivisten heute. Daher würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir beiden uns zur üblichen Zeit bei T-Mobile treffen und durch das 7GB fahren. Anschließend esse ich noch was bei Mehmet.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Oktober 2011)

jop hört sich gut an


----------



## luckylocke (21. Oktober 2011)

Hat jemand morgen Interesse an einer 4-5 h Tour Richtung Eifel oder Sieg? 
Start so um ca. 1200


----------



## LukePC (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich vl. 
Immerhin stimmt bei euch das Tempo halbwegs ;-)
Ob ich das aber 4-5h lang schaffe 

Andere Überlegung ist bei mir grad noch ins Ahrtahl zu fahren.


----------



## luckylocke (22. Oktober 2011)

@luke: Wenn Du Interesse an einer Tour hast, mail doch bitte deine Handynr per PN, ich ruf dann an. Die Details lassen sich doch besser absprechen.
Meine Idee war mit der Bahn ab Oberkassel 12:14 an die mittlere Sieg zu fahren. Hab da so eine Stammrunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. Oktober 2011)

ich bin etwas am kränkeln, wird also nix vor ende nächste woche


----------



## LukePC (22. Oktober 2011)

Sorry ist wohl nun etwas spät für mich als Langschläfer :-(
Wurde aber auch etwas sehr spät die Nacht 

Auf mein neues Handy muss ich auch noch besser klarkommen - zumindest mit dem Handy mode


----------



## luckylocke (22. Oktober 2011)

@andi: Gute Besserung
@luke: Sollten die allgemein gängigen Vorurteile gegenüber Studenten doch einen Kern Wahrheit enthalten? Du hast eine schöne Tour verpasst. Einen besonders schönen Trail bin ich direkt dreimal gefahren...


----------



## luckylocke (24. Oktober 2011)

Da ich am Di nicht kann, fahre ich am Mi. Gleicher Treffpunkt, 18.30 Uhr. Jemand dabei?


----------



## scotty007 (24. Oktober 2011)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Da ich am Di nicht kann, fahre ich am Mi. Gleicher Treffpunkt, 18.30 Uhr. Jemand dabei?



Allerhöchstwahrscheinlich


----------



## gerdu (24. Oktober 2011)

...ich kann Mi nicht, würde heute 'ne Gemütlichkeitsrunde drehen.


----------



## LukePC (25. Oktober 2011)

fährt heut jemand?

hab mich mal erdreisted nen Termin aufzumachen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12398

Mal sehen, ob sich wer meldet


----------



## luckylocke (27. Oktober 2011)

Nach der gestrigen Tour würde ich heute gerne eine Regenerationsrunde fahren. Jemand interessiert? 1830 ab T-Mobile


----------



## gerdu (27. Oktober 2011)

...kannst Dich zu unserer Kollegenrunde um 18 Uhr dazugesellen, steht im "Anfängertreff"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Oktober 2011)

momentan isses murksig bei mir, hab jetzt ne frist für die abgabe der arbeit am 23.11. und zwei tage drauf nen vortrag vor den leuten die mich dann ab januar u.a. finanzieren, daher muss ich schweren herzens die sache mit wiesbaden abblasen  hab mich da echt drauf gefreut, war ja auch wieder ganz gut in form. tut mir leid gernot, aber ich hoffe du findest noch adäquaten ersatz bis dahin! werd bis dahin auch nicht mehr viel rum radeln kommen, wenn überhaupt... jetzt heißts klotzen statt kleckern  
also haut rein!
bis spätestens zum  26.11.


----------



## luckylocke (27. Oktober 2011)

@andi: Das ist echt schade, da ich ja schon Büchel verbaselt hab. Mit dir als Teamkollegen hätten wir einen guten Platz erreichen können. Adäquater Ersatz wird schwer zu finden sein
@gerdu: Mal schauen, ob ich es schaffe...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Oktober 2011)

wenn du niemanden finden solltest und trotzdem fahren willst bleibt ja noch die option beim solo rennen zu starten


----------



## gerdu (2. November 2011)

...wie sieht's heute mal wieder mit unserer gepflegten Dienstagsrunde aus, 18:30?


----------



## luckylocke (2. November 2011)

Ich kann heute leider nicht, wie sähe es denn morgen Abend aus?


----------



## gerdu (3. November 2011)

...wenn Du mit meinem Gemütlichkeitstempo umgehen kannst wäre ich um 18 Uhr am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (3. November 2011)

OK, passt.


----------



## gerdu (7. November 2011)

...wie schaut's diese Woche aus, ausnahmsweise mal wieder die Dienstagsrunde am Dienstag?


----------



## scotty007 (7. November 2011)

Kann diesen Dienstag nicht, bin anderweitig kulturell eingespannt.
Falls jmd Mi oder Do fahren will...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. November 2011)

ich befürchte es bewahrheitet sich mit dem "bis zum 26.11"  aber hab mir das ja selber eingebrockt...
naja wenn ich dann wieder einsteige, sind uwe und ich immerhin wieder auf augenhöhe


----------



## luckylocke (7. November 2011)

@uwe: Da ich noch beruflich unterwegs bin, weiß ich nicht genau, ob ich es schaffe, rechtzeitig am Treffpunkt zu sein. Wenn es schlecht aussieht, melde ich mich per Handy.


----------



## Denkpause (8. November 2011)

Bin heute mal wieder dabei!


----------



## luckylocke (10. November 2011)

Hi, fährt jemand heute Abend? Ist etwas kurzfristig, aber ich habe kein IAA.


----------



## Denkpause (10. November 2011)

Hat jemand am nächsten Montag Lust/Zeit?

VG Ulle


----------



## gerdu (12. November 2011)

...bin nächste Woche erst ab Di wieder in Bonn.

Wäre dann bei der Standarddienstagsrunde dabei...


----------



## luckylocke (12. November 2011)

Denkpause schrieb:


> Hat jemand am nächsten Montag Lust/Zeit?
> 
> VG Ulle


 
Bei mir passt es am Mo besser, da ich am Di länger beruflich unterwegs bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denkpause (13. November 2011)

Hi locke,
tut mir leid, morgen klappt doch nicht, habe noch einen Termin für morgen Abend reinbekommen, wo ich hinmuss.
Schade! Ich hoffe, es findet sich noch jemand.
Hast Du Mittwoch Zeit? Oder sonstwer?
VGU


----------



## gerdu (15. November 2011)

...wenn alle den Dienstag lieber auf Mittwoch verlegen wollen wär ich auch dabei.


----------



## luckylocke (18. November 2011)

Fährt jemand heute am späten Nachmittag?


----------



## sun909 (18. November 2011)

Hi,
im Kofo gibt es heute eine kleine Runde vom Helge bevor die auf den Weihnachtsmarkt gehen 

grüße


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. November 2011)

meint ihr es ist zu spät um ne ausbildung zum zweiradmechaniker anzufangen ??


----------



## sun909 (18. November 2011)

Prüfung verhauen?

Oder Rad am A...?

grüße


----------



## gerdu (18. November 2011)

?


----------



## luckylocke (18. November 2011)

gerdu schrieb:


> ?


 Ich schließe mich der Meinung meines Vorredners an: ?

@sun909: Danke für den Tip


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. November 2011)

verhauen net, aber dass es die letzten 5 wochen nur das tagesbestimmende thema masterarbeit gab hängt mir schon ganz gut zum hals raus inzwischen...  
hach wäre sowas doch genial  http://www.joinmytrip.de/reisepartner/reisepartner-gesucht-neuseeland-per-mountainbike-16805.html 
naja vllt in 4-5 jahren wenn ich den nächsten lebensabschnitt hinter mich gebracht habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (21. November 2011)

...wie schaut's denn diese Woche aus? Mal wieder die Dienstagstour am Dienstag?


----------



## luckylocke (21. November 2011)

Es soll trocken bleiben... ich bin dabei


----------



## kaib (21. November 2011)

Solltet ihr irgendwann noch mal Lust auf eine fahrtechnisch weniger anspruchsvolle Runde haben, lasse ich mich auch mal wieder blicken. Hat mir letzten Mittwoch sehr gefallen.

Viele Grüße

Kai


----------



## gerdu (21. November 2011)

...komm einfach vorbei, wir lassen einfach den Todestrail aus und der Rest geht schon irgendwie.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. November 2011)

kannst eigentlich wieder fahren wie vorher? wenn du den todestrail gefahren bist wohl schon ?!


----------



## gerdu (21. November 2011)

Fahren geht so halbwegs wieder, allerdings habe ich mich schon mal fitter gefühlt - am Todestrail war ich aber noch nicht! Was ist mit Dir? Lernst Du noch oder lebst Du schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schweini (21. November 2011)

Hi zusammen,
will jetzt auch mal wieder mit euch fahren, bin also morgen höchst wahrscheinlich dabei. Wo gibts im 7G denn nen Todestrail? Den will ich mal sehen 
LG, Raiko


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. November 2011)

mittwoch abgabe der vorversion die alle formalien und so erfüllt, damit ne 4.0 und nen "bestanden" drunter kommt und der vertrag für den 1.1. aufgesetzt werden kann... die brauchen da wohl so viel zeit, dass das alles jetzt schon über die bühne gehen muss 
bin in den letzten 5 wochen ganze 2 mal gefahren, hab nach sechs jahren wieder ne 8 vorne auf der waage, nen 18-tage-bart oder so, trinke um die 5 nespresso am tag und mir hängt alles zum hals raus  von leben kann man also momentan nicht sprechen 
wenn ich dann hoffentlich bald wieder einsteige begegnen wir uns also von der fitness her auf augenhöhe


----------



## luckylocke (22. November 2011)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> wenn ich dann hoffentlich bald wieder einsteige begegnen wir uns also von der fitness her auf augenhöhe


 
@andi: oh,oh, da hab ich schlechte Nachrichten für dich


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. November 2011)

wieso ?! ist uwe fit oder was ?  oder meinst du dich?


----------



## LukePC (22. November 2011)

Nette Runde heute. Zügiges Tempo, aber wir hatten ja 2 Pausen um wieder zu Luft zu kommen. Dadurch war's im Ganzen rundum gelungen. 

Lukas

PS: Akku lädt problemlos


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. November 2011)

auch wenns wohl keiner so spät mehr liest hier, versuchen kann man es ja mal, jemand interesse spontan auf ein pawlow weizen heute?
grüße


----------



## gerdu (24. November 2011)

...wer heute noch spontan Lust hat: Wir fahren zusammen mit dem "Anfängertreff" - Abfahrt 18 Uhr bei T-Mobile.

@Andi: war leider gestern busy....


----------



## luckylocke (24. November 2011)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> wieso ?! ist uwe fit oder was ?  oder meinst du dich?


 
Lass dich überraschen (nicht von mir)


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. November 2011)

ullrich hängt uwe berg runter ab ?!


----------



## luckylocke (27. November 2011)

Bin am Di am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schweini (27. November 2011)

Auch dabei, diesmal mit neuem Vorderreifen


----------



## gerdu (28. November 2011)

...bin dabei


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. November 2011)

hmm vllt heut jemand interesse an einer ruhigen runde speziell für wiedereinsteiger und invaliden ?!


----------



## gerdu (28. November 2011)

...bin ich Dir nicht Invalide genug?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. November 2011)

doch klaro  morgen passt es mir zeitlich aber net wirklich...

also... ?


----------



## gerdu (28. November 2011)

..heut' kann ich nicht, vielleicht noch mal Donnerstag wenn's Wetter passt.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. November 2011)

dann bleibt mir wohl nix ausser weiter hier zu wurschteln


----------



## Denkpause (28. November 2011)

ich bin voraussichtlich morgen mit dabei


----------



## Luanna (28. November 2011)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> hmm vllt heut jemand interesse an einer ruhigen runde speziell für wiedereinsteiger und invaliden ?!



....Interesse an einer spontanen Wiedereinsteigerrunde noch heute?
Möchte so langsam wieder an meiner Winterfitness arbeiten

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. November 2011)

hab gerade versucht anzurufen.... bin eh nimmer produktiv heute, daher könnte man das ruhig noch machen, 18:45 bei t mobile ?! 18:30 wird zu hektisch....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. November 2011)

hab auch nen neues spielzeug  http://connect.garmin.com/activity/131572967  persönliche daten in facebook reinhauen kann ja schließlich jeder 
als gast sieht man irgendwie nur mph und fahrenheit... hmmm


----------



## gerdu (29. November 2011)

...Dein Durchschnittspuls macht mir Sorgen - sieht ja aus als seid Ihr ein Rennen gefahren!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. November 2011)

ein resultat aus der kombination vanessa und 6 wochen radelfrei


----------



## LukePC (29. November 2011)

Hi, bin vl auch heute wieder da, wenn ich's jetzt zügig durchkomme. Sollen ja auch mollige und trockene 8°C werden


----------



## luckylocke (30. November 2011)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> ein resultat aus der kombination vanessa und 6 wochen radelfrei


 
Dabei standen die Quoten bei den Buchmachern bis jetzt ganz gut für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. November 2011)

wohl zu unrecht... der desolate zustand meiner fitness ist kein tiefstapeln sondern die unerbittliche realität


----------



## gerdu (30. November 2011)

...was soll ich denn sagen: ich musste gestern den Ulrich bergab vorbeilassen!

Donnerstag ist wieder Zusammenlegung "Anfängertreff + Nacktbiker" - Start 18 Uhr bei T-Mobile!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. November 2011)

woran lags? rahmenbruch, platter oder kette abgesprungen ?? 

donnerstag könnte klappen!


----------



## luckylocke (30. November 2011)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...was soll ich denn sagen: ich musste gestern den Ulrich bergab vorbeilassen!
> 
> Donnerstag ist wieder Zusammenlegung "Anfängertreff + Nacktbiker" - Start 18 Uhr bei T-Mobile!


 
Ich kann am Do doch nicht: hab meine Musikstunde vergessen. Mannomann, wer ich gestern nach und auch schon während der Tour fertig, Ulli hat ganz schön gezogen...


----------



## kaib (30. November 2011)

gerdu schrieb:


> Donnerstag ist wieder Zusammenlegung "Anfängertreff + Nacktbiker" - Start 18 Uhr bei T-Mobile!


 
Mal gucken für welches Rad sich meine Beleuchtung entscheidet....


----------



## gerdu (30. November 2011)

...vor allem bergab.

Heut noch jemand beim Weihnachtsmarkt dabei - wir sind so ab kurz nach 7 dort.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. Dezember 2011)

werd um 18Uhr dann mal dabei sein


----------



## gerdu (5. Dezember 2011)

...wie schaut's diese Woche aus?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Dezember 2011)

Donnerstag gerne!  Egal obs regnet, stürmt oder schneit!


----------



## luckylocke (5. Dezember 2011)

Heute oder morgen, möglich wäre beides, heute vielleicht sogar stressfreier und bei besseren Wetterbedingungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denkpause (5. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
bin heute dabei (~2h?), nachdem ich am Samstag die falsche Entscheidung getroffen hatte, ... 

 Ulrich


----------



## Schweini (5. Dezember 2011)

och, heute würd ich evtl auch... grad schon überlegt ob ich nich noch biken gehe. Müsste aber erst die Arbeit für morgen erledigen. Und dann auf jeden Fall weniger als letzte woche.


----------



## gerdu (5. Dezember 2011)

...wenn alle heute statt morgen fahren bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## luckylocke (5. Dezember 2011)

Denkpause schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin heute dabei (~2h?), nachdem ich am Samstag die falsche Entscheidung getroffen hatte, ...
> 
> Ulrich


 
Bin heute auch am Start. Da ich ich letzten beiden Tage gefahren bin ich etwas mürbe... Ich hoffe, es gibt keine Einschränkungen für Radfahrer bei der Überquerung der Südbrücke
Sa hat es ja doch eine Regenpause gegeben, blöde Prognose im Generalanzeiger


----------



## gerdu (5. Dezember 2011)

...bis 18:30 sollte der Spuk vorbei sein


----------



## Schweini (5. Dezember 2011)

naja, wird dann doch nichts... also wohl bis nächste woche. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Denkpause (6. Dezember 2011)

War schön gestern - zweimal mit Polizeikontakt ;-)

Hier noch ein schönes Feature für die Lampenfetischisten:
http://www.led-rotor.com/?id=8


----------



## kaib (6. Dezember 2011)

Hattet ihr das auf gestern vertagt oder findet heute um 18:30 Uhr auch noch was statt?


----------



## gerdu (6. Dezember 2011)

...ich bin für heute raus, evtl. Do noch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Dezember 2011)

so... jetzt nur noch drucken


----------



## LessMess (7. Dezember 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwünsche zur Abgabe!Hoffe wir sehen uns noch dieses Jahr


----------



## luckylocke (7. Dezember 2011)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> so... jetzt nur noch drucken


 
Die besten Wünsche zu dieser Leistung.
Wann war denn Abgabetermin? 6:00 Uhr?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Dezember 2011)

danke! ne so gegen 10uhr, also mehr als zeit gehabt


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. Dezember 2011)

wie schauts mit heute aus? 18uhr wäre gut


----------



## gerdu (8. Dezember 2011)

...wenn's halbwegs trocken bleibt wär ich dabei, allerdings wird 18 Uhr etwas knapp, es sei denn Du sammelst mich in Beuel ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. Dezember 2011)

joaps trocken wirds wohl bleiben. Wenn niemand anders am Start ist können wir das mit 18uhr bei dir machen!


----------



## gerdu (12. Dezember 2011)

...diese Woche kann ich nur am Mittwoch - hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## scotty007 (12. Dezember 2011)

Wäre mir auch recht - Wetter ist ja durchgehend mau...


----------



## Denkpause (12. Dezember 2011)

Hi, OK, wäre dann mein letzter NB-Einsatz vor Weihnachten.
Morgen ist aber auch möglich


----------



## luckylocke (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann am Mi nicht und fahre daher am Di zur üblichen Zeit.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Dezember 2011)

ich kann morgen nicht, daher werd ich mittwoch mitfahren


----------



## Schweini (13. Dezember 2011)

sofern das wetter morgen abend so aussieht wie ich erwarte bin ich wahrscheinlich auch dabei.. LG


----------



## luckylocke (13. Dezember 2011)

Bin auch dabei.......


----------



## Schweini (14. Dezember 2011)

die sauerrei muss dann doch nich sein, hab auch noch was anderes zu tun
-> bin dann für heute mal raus


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Dezember 2011)

hmmm mit ein bisschen (viel) glück könnte man ein trockenes zeitfenster zwischen 18:30 und 21:00 erwischen...
also wenns gegen 18Uhr net regnet würde ich es auf nen versuch ankommen lassen, solang  noch jemand anderes am start ist ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich sehe das auch so... Generell will ich mal wieder fahren


----------



## Schweini (14. Dezember 2011)

bezog sich auch mehr auf die zu erwartende schlammschlacht...


----------



## gerdu (14. Dezember 2011)

Mir ist es zu ungemütlich, bin raus


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Dezember 2011)

Dir ist es zu ungemütlich in deiner Wohnung und deswegen gehste raus radeln? Gut! Bis gleich


----------



## gerdu (19. Dezember 2011)

...wie schaut es denn diese Woche aus, ich würde morgen fahren falls es nicht zu doll regnet?


----------



## Schweini (19. Dezember 2011)

hm, regen is n gutes stichwort, sieht ja morgen nich so pralle aus, mittwoch passt aber mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit, würde dann auf jeden fall mittwoch fahren. Morgen entscheide ich spontan wie abge****t ich von dem Wetter bin... an sich passt diese Woche der Mittwoch aber besser in mein Trainingsprogramm.


----------



## luckylocke (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin morgen dabei...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Dezember 2011)

Morgen wird das nix mehr, erst so nach Weihnachten wieder


----------



## Schweini (20. Dezember 2011)

also heute hab ich keine Lust mehr nachdem ich heute morgen schon viel Spaß mit dem Schnee hatte .
Morgen fahr ich glaub ich direkt von der Uni aus, also einige Stunden vor den Üblichen Zeiten...
Für den Rest des Jahres bin ich dann sowieso raus, ab dem 10.1. beginnt dann die neue nightride-saison^^ Also allen eine schöne Wintersonnenwende und nen guten Rutsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (22. Dezember 2011)

Frohes Fest und schöne Feiertage wünsche ich Euch.


----------



## Luanna (26. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Auch ich wünsche Euch allen noch ein schönes Rest- Weihnachten und schon einmal einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2012! Auf viele schöne Bike- Tage!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (31. Dezember 2011)

Auch von mir einen guten Übergang an alle Nachtbiker  Morgen ein letztes Mal sündigen und dann beginnt die Saison 2012  Wie schauts dazu direkt mitm Dienstag aus? Wäre bei ner piano Runde dabei!


----------



## gerdu (31. Dezember 2011)

...Piano spielen hab ich verlernt - zum Radeln wär ich Di dabei!


----------



## luckylocke (31. Dezember 2011)

Jau, bin auch dabei.
Kommt gut in das neue Jahr und viele gute Vorsätze und Ziele, die auch eingehalten und erreicht werden können


----------



## gerdu (31. Dezember 2011)

o.k. - ich nehme mir vor in 2012 nicht zu rauchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (31. Dezember 2011)

Pleiten, Pech und Pannen-Jahr 2011:
103Einheiten	 253:46:00h	 4.427,64km	 63.141hm	

Prognose/Ziel Jahr 2012:
>150Einheiten	  >350:00:00h	   >6.666,66km	  >111.111hm     >10Pawlow     >2Eifel

In einem Jahr lesen wir uns wieder!


----------



## scotty007 (31. Dezember 2011)

Auch von mir noch etwas 2011er Senf:
Kommt heil rüber und übertreibt es nicht!

Wegen Dienstag: mal schauen, wie sich das 2012er Wetter so entwickelt. Grundsätzlich aber vorgemerkt.

Bis denne,
Martin


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. Januar 2012)

Der Regen ist durch für heute   Hat vielleicht heute schon jemand Interesse an ner Runde?


----------



## gerdu (2. Januar 2012)

...schaff's heute nicht, falls es morgen regnet können wir ja eine Pawlowtrainigseinheit machen!


----------



## luckylocke (2. Januar 2012)

@andi: Ups, ein bischen zu spät hier reingeschaut. Ich hätte Interesse gehabt, besonders nach den Prognosen für die restliche Woche

@Uwe: Im Paw gibt´s auch alkoholfreies Bier, oder? Ich will meine guten Vorsätze nicht schon am dritten Tag über Bord werfen. Vielleicht sollten wir vorher ein bischen kickern, darten oder billiarden, wegen dem guten Gewissen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. Januar 2012)

Jap gibts  Jedenfalls alkfreies Weizen!
Ich bin morgen für alles bereit, wenn wir net fahren, spinne ich vorher einfach hier ne Runde im Zimmer.
Bis moin!


----------



## Denkpause (3. Januar 2012)

Moin und frohes Neues!
Ich kann heute nicht, ...
VGU


----------



## scotty007 (3. Januar 2012)

Werde es heute nicht schaffen, morgen wäre aber ok...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Januar 2012)

hmm das sieht ganz nach ner runde spinning aus http://meteox.de/h.aspx?r=&jaar=-3&soort=loop1uur


----------



## gerdu (3. Januar 2012)

...mir ist's zu stürmisch - Wetterwarnung vor Böen bis 100 km/h.

Wie schaut's mit Alternativprogramm aus? halb 9 im "P"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (3. Januar 2012)

Wir treffen uns definitiv um 20.00 Uhr im Kleinbonum. Erstmal was Essen, dann weiter ins P.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Januar 2012)

also kein festes halb neun im P?  essen darf ich nämlich nicht und zugucken ist auch doof sonst nehmt vielleicht nen tisch mit nem platz mehr, damit ich dazustoßen kann


----------



## luckylocke (3. Januar 2012)

Jau Andi, alles klar, wir nehmen einen Tisch am Fenster. 

Wir halten Dir natürlich einen Platz frei


----------



## LessMess (3. Januar 2012)

hello,würde auch ins P kommen-esse zu Hause.könntet ihr mich an-smsn wenn ihr ins P wechselt?Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Januar 2012)

oh ich seh gerade " Jeden Dienstag MONSTERSCHNITZEL EUR 9,90", bin doch um 20 Uhr da  Mehr als 70min hab ich aufm Spinningrad nicht ausgehalten
@LessMess: Jap ich kann ich machen!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Januar 2012)

Wie schauts aus mit heute/gleich ? 18:30 Timo oder vllt schon 18 ?


----------



## scotty007 (4. Januar 2012)

Ulle holt mich um 19 Uhr ab...


----------



## luckylocke (4. Januar 2012)

Bin um 1830 bei T-Mobile und könnten uns dann theoretisch um 1900 beim "Ö" einquartieren


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Januar 2012)

ok bin danna uch 18:30 timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Januar 2012)

Ich würd heut nochmal ne Runde drehen, jemand Interesse?? Früher als 18:00 geht aber net.


----------



## luckylocke (6. Januar 2012)

Wäre ideal gewesen, ich liege aber leider erkältungsbedingt flach


----------



## Schweini (8. Januar 2012)

Hi, erstmal allen noch ein frohes neues Jahr!
Wenn man dem Wetterbericht trauen kann, dürfte es Dienstag ja ausnahmsweise mal halbwegs trocken bleiben, da wär ich dann mal wieder dabei...
Und wenn ich es nicht besser Wüsste sind über den Rundweg am Petersberg (der mit dem Schlammloch an der Straße hoch zum Petersberg) sämtliche Panzer auf dem Weg zur Ostfront geleitet worden. Aber hauptsache die bösen biker machen ja die Wege kaputt XD


----------



## gerdu (9. Januar 2012)

...bin Di dabei


----------



## luckylocke (9. Januar 2012)

Ich bin leider mal wieder beruflich unterwegs...


----------



## LessMess (10. Januar 2012)

gibts eine Garantie für Piano-Tour,oder soll ich mich besser zu einer gemütlicheren Truppe gesellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (10. Januar 2012)

...passt scho!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Januar 2012)

vielleicht heute das erste mal trocken nach hause ?!?! das wäre doch mal was 

schmelzbach und auge gottes wäre doch mal wieder was feines!

bis spädder


----------



## scotty007 (10. Januar 2012)

Piano klingt spannend - wär' mal was anderes ;-) 
Bin dabei!


----------



## Schweini (10. Januar 2012)

bin auch für langsam, hab noch schwere beine... Auge Gottes würd ich auch gerne endlich mal fahren 
dann bis gleich


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Januar 2012)

morgen? wenns von oben trocken ist werd ich fahren, vor 18:30 wirds aber nix


----------



## gerdu (12. Januar 2012)

...schaff's heute nicht


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Januar 2012)




----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. Januar 2012)

gestern war es wieder nen gematsche... wie sieht es mit heute aus ?!


----------



## gerdu (13. Januar 2012)

...höchstens in Mülheim


----------



## luckylocke (13. Januar 2012)

Tach auch, 
mal ein interessanter Link von mir:
http://www.jedermanntermine.de/Termine-MTB-Marathon-CC-Rennen-2012/kalender.php?kal_Index=5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (16. Januar 2012)

...wie siehts diese Woche mit unserer gepflegten Dienstagsrunde aus?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. Januar 2012)

joar spricht bisher nix gegen! wohl das erste mal diesen winter mit den dicken handschuhen


----------



## LessMess (16. Januar 2012)

bin auch dabei(bei minusgraden würde ich allerdings...da ich morgends schon...)
@Uwe:würde vorher zum Tapen und Espresso kommen-wenn es dir passt!?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. Januar 2012)

wäre vielleicht auch schon heute jemand dabei?


----------



## gerdu (16. Januar 2012)

@Andi: schaff ich leider nicht.
@Uwe: ich ruf Dich mal an


----------



## Schweini (16. Januar 2012)

bin auch wieder am start, dieses traumwetter muss man nutzen... Nur blöd, dass ich einen von meinen dicken Handschuhen verloren hab


----------



## Denkpause (17. Januar 2012)

bin dabei!


----------



## scotty007 (17. Januar 2012)

Ich auch - würde 18:50 am PP Vinxel dazustossen...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Januar 2012)

diesmal können wir auch den Uli-Matsch-Trail mitnehmen 

so trocken wie es ist könnt man ja Treschbachtal mal probieren ?! 

bis spädder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denkpause (17. Januar 2012)

ENDLICH ein nach mir benannter Trail - YEAH!!!


----------



## luckylocke (17. Januar 2012)

Bis gleich


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Januar 2012)

ohje, so langsam merk ich mehmets freundliche gesten
@uli & co: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/142604880


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Januar 2012)

ich bin noch etwas unschlüssig mit heute, wie sieht es denn bei euch aus? wenn sich keiner findet werd ich wohl wieder ne runde spinnen müssen...


----------



## gerdu (19. Januar 2012)

...ich bin ziemlich schlüssig nicht zu fahren.

übrigens: Beeindruckende Pulswerte!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Januar 2012)

bin noch in der uni, wird heute nix mehr mit draußen fahren

ja als junger knackiger fahrer hat man halt noch so werte !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (19. Januar 2012)

Ich bin auch raus...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Januar 2012)

morgen werd ich aber auf jeden fall fahren, also meldet euch!


----------



## luckylocke (19. Januar 2012)

Hab morgen frei und werde daher (wenns nicht regnet) vormittags fahren

Ach ja, hier noch ein Link, den ich bei den Tomburgern gefunden habe. Ein Filmchen, der quasi Werbung für schmale Lenker und das Fahren in urbanen Bereichen macht;-).

http://biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=26190


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Januar 2012)

und bist du schon gefahren ??


----------



## luckylocke (20. Januar 2012)

Neee, leider nicht. Als ich wach wurde, fings an zu regnen. Als es trocknete, musste ich weg... Bist Du denn bei H+S fündig geworden?
Dem nächsten Impulsgeber zum Rundengeben bei Mehmet bist Du dort begegnet....
Kann erst am Sonntag ab 13:00 Uhr wieder radeln...


----------



## aceofspades (22. Januar 2012)

geiler  Video - Berge sind doch total überbewertet - so was könnte man am Venusberg bestimmt auch machen


----------



## gerdu (23. Januar 2012)

...das übliche?


----------



## LessMess (23. Januar 2012)

bei mir hoffenlich ein wenig mehr


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Januar 2012)

ab sofort heißt es wieder stage-time, sonst aber das übliche


----------



## Denkpause (23. Januar 2012)

ich kann nicht :-( 
Viel Spaß!
Ulrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Januar 2012)

wenns trocken bleibt werd ich heute auch ne kleine runde fahren, jemand dabei?


----------



## Schweini (23. Januar 2012)

träum weiter^^

bin morgen wieder dabei


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Januar 2012)

@gernot: mein handy klappt ja sporadisch immer mal wieder nicht, deswegen habe ich dich gerade vom festnetz probiert anzurufen, war aber besetzt. ich fahr jetzt mit dem einen kumpel der erst angefangen hat zu biken und seit anfang november nicht mehr gefahren ist, daher wird so ne gurken runde nix für dich sein (behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal  ) wir sehen uns dann morgen


----------



## luckylocke (24. Januar 2012)

Bin nachher auch dabei
@andi: hab mich schon gewundert, bin dann alleine entspannt durch das 7GB


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. Januar 2012)

http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/...OVIDER=anwendung&BKM=Nordrhein-Westfalen/Bonn


brrrrr, das wird nächste woche aber ne knackige runde !


----------



## gerdu (28. Januar 2012)

...wenigstens schlammfrei!


----------



## scotty007 (28. Januar 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/...OVIDER=anwendung&BKM=Nordrhein-Westfalen/Bonn
> 
> 
> brrrrr, das wird nächste woche aber ne knackige runde !



Uiuiui, das wird hart. Da darf ich ja mein neues Schlammrad gleich wieder zuhause lassen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. Januar 2012)

wir können ja nochmal den "gebüsch-trail" fahren, da ist bestimmt noch nicht alles trocken


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. Januar 2012)

und wie war der lauf uwe? heute jemand bei einer regenerativen runde dabei? morgen wird es bei mir zeitlich nicht hinhauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (30. Januar 2012)

...der Lauf war ganz nett, für 'ne Bestzeit hatte ich nicht genug Power aber für die kurze Vorbereitungszeit bin ich ganz zufrieden.

Heut' brauche ich definitiv eine Regenerationssaunarunde, Radeln würde ich eher morgen - sonst noch jemand dabei?


----------



## scotty007 (30. Januar 2012)

Ja klar. Wie's aussieht, bin ich dabei!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (31. Januar 2012)

evtl. komm ich später zum mehment nach, muss heut noch ne runde fahren um mein monatssoll zu erreichen


----------



## scotty007 (31. Januar 2012)

Das Monats-Soll bei Mehmet ist doch schon lange erreicht


----------



## luckylocke (31. Januar 2012)

Hi, 
schönen Gruß aus dem tief verschneiten Trois Vallees. Heute hat es den ganzen Tag geschneit, einfach traumhafte Bedingungen (wenn man was sehen könnte).


----------



## gerdu (31. Januar 2012)

...den Typ auf dem Foto kenn ich irgendwo her!

Hast du etwa Danny Hart in Frankreich beim Skifahren getroffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. Februar 2012)

welches bike meintest du noch gleich sei bei H&S runtergesetzt und evtl. zur teileverwertung geeignet? hab es eben nicht gefunden...


----------



## gerdu (1. Februar 2012)

...such mal nach dem teuersten Univega HT!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. Februar 2012)

ah ok 

wie schauts mit heute aus? trocken, klar, windstill, was will man mehr


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. Februar 2012)

nicht alle auf einmal


----------



## gerdu (2. Februar 2012)

...ich warte noch auf einen Temperaturanstieg von 20 Grad


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. Februar 2012)

mit dem temperaturanstieg wirds heute nix mehr, aber bei nem flüssigen durchfahren ohne zu viel geschwitze und gewarte merkt man quasi nix von der kälte, also bis 18:30  oder 18:00 ?


----------



## gerdu (2. Februar 2012)

holst Du mich um 18 Uhr ab?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. Februar 2012)

geht klar!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. Februar 2012)

mit oder ohne mehmet ?! wegen sachen einpacken...


----------



## gerdu (6. Februar 2012)

...wie schaut's diese Woche aus, bevor der Frühling hereinbricht noch mal die staubtrockenen Wege genießen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Februar 2012)

logo!


----------



## luckylocke (6. Februar 2012)

Ihr meint doch Dienstagabend, oder wollt ihr heute schon los?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Februar 2012)

also ich morgen


----------



## luckylocke (6. Februar 2012)

Alles klar, dann bin ich dabei


----------



## LessMess (6. Februar 2012)

ich auch...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Februar 2012)

irgendwie hab ich leicht nase und hals, ich muss mal schauen wie das in 9 stunden aussieht, dann schreib ich nochma...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Februar 2012)

alles bombe, bin dabei 

die wahrscheinlich kälteste dienstag-abend-runde des winters wäre doch prädestiniert für die alljährliche bergschnapstour auf der löwenburg, wie schauts mit der ausrüstung aus uwe? sonst könnte ich auch mal bei mir schauen....


----------



## gerdu (7. Februar 2012)

...muß mal schau'n ob ich das Equipment noch finde...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Februar 2012)

hab was gefunden, ich stecks einfach ma ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schweini (7. Februar 2012)

war heute schon tagsüber, da wars dann "nur" -9°C kalt... 
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/147876630
aber eigtl is das ziemlich geil mit den Temperaturen, darf gerne noch länger so bleiben 
Nächste Woche muss ich lernen, bin in 2 Wochen dann bestimmt wieder am Start,

LG


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. Februar 2012)

@uwe bzgl. novatech, hab den hier:
http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Lauf...dsatz-MTB-Disc-Novatec-SL-DT-XR400--2412.html
irgendwie hatte ich etwas leichteres in erinnerung, aber das lässt sich ja ändern


----------



## gerdu (8. Februar 2012)

...wenn Du auf ZTR Alpine Felgen tauscht sind wohl noch mal so 150-180 Gramm drin...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. Februar 2012)

japs und noch andere nabe und speichen, wenn schon denn schon  dann kann der jetzige laufradsatz den 2,1kg laufradsatz am stage ablösen  auch wenn die blauen nippel vielleicht nicht 100%ig zum rest passen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Februar 2012)

heute jemand ?!


----------



## gerdu (9. Februar 2012)

...keine Lust - ich muss auch mal wieder laufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Februar 2012)

hmpf so wie es aussieht wird wohl mein mp3 player für die unterhaltung sorgen müssen ?!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Februar 2012)

da hat sich heut ne eisplatte unterm schnee versteckt


----------



## gerdu (9. Februar 2012)

gekäfert?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Februar 2012)

sozusagen  die linke seite hats wieder einstecken müssen, diesmal aber ohne steine im arm! und der nicht angeknallte bremshebel hat sich auch bewährt  gegen dienstag spricht aber nix, bis auf den angesagten regen


----------



## luckylocke (12. Februar 2012)

Hi, 

wie sieht´s mit Di aus? Ich wäre dabei.
Hier ein Link, der Fernweh weckt, auch wenn er nichts mit Mountainbiken zu tun hat: www.radtraum.de
@Andi: wo hast du denn den Käfer gemacht? Hast du ein Warnschild aufgestellt oder Salz gestreut?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Februar 2012)

jop bin auch dabei! also wenns von oben nicht zu nass wird...

genau da wo der grüne pfeil ist: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.707554,7.102447&hl=de&num=1&t=h&z=17 

kam von oben den berg runter mit gut 30 sachen und wollte flott die links kurve nehmen... nur war da ca 1m² eis im weg bzw. auf dem weg  

ach und der eine schöne trail da am venusberg, der ne zeit lang zugelegt war und inzwischen wieder frei geräumt wurde, ist nun wieder zugelegt, aber diesmal sehr rabiat. da sind 4 bäume mit nem durchmesser von bestimmt !! 25cm !! quer übern weg gefällt worden, man kommt jetzt nur mit zweimal absteigen daher...


----------



## Denkpause (13. Februar 2012)

Mahlzeit!
GottseiDank ist nichts weiter passiert. Im KoFo lauern hungrige Wildschweine hinter jeder zweiten Fichte, ... ;-)

Mein Bike ist endlich wieder gerichtet. Mein Sturz hat letztlich fast 200 Euro an Kosten verschlungen - Schaltauge, Schaltwerk, Lampe und dann habe ich das Drecksding von Schaltauge nicht abbekommen, Schraube ausgenudelt. Ausbohren hat auch nicht geklappt, ... musste zum Fachmann :-(((
So, ich steige in den nächsten Wochen wieder ins regelmäßige Training ein. Genug gejoggt.

Ich kann am Mittwoch Abend. Wer hat Lust? 2,5-3 Stunden ohne Mehmet?

Ulrich


----------



## gerdu (13. Februar 2012)

...ich wäre normal Di am Start, Mi weiss ich noch nicht


----------



## luckylocke (13. Februar 2012)

@denkpause: Am Mi kann ich leider auch nicht


----------



## scotty007 (13. Februar 2012)

werde morgen auch am Start sein - sofern der Regen nicht gleich völlig übertreibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LessMess (14. Februar 2012)

da ich mich heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit gestreckt habe,warte ich den Tag moch ab,wie sich die Prellungen, die Motivation-oder eher der Mut(Verstand) und der Rückweg gestalten.Melde mich dann per sms


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Februar 2012)

weils rutschig war oder durch eine Verkehrssituation?

hatte am Wochenende in Wuppertal nichts zu tun und hab ein bissel rumgespielt  der Nutzen ist begrenzt, aber nen ganz nettes Gimmick wie ich finde. Ist auch noch net vollständig... Damit nicht direkt alle auf die Barrikaden gehen ist es passwortgeschützt und sollte halt nur einem erlesenen Kreis an Personen zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Ich hoffe ihr kommt drauf (Tipp: Ein Wort, zusammengeschrieben, Anfangsbuchstabe groß ) 

http://88.77.164.43/

Bis gleich!


----------



## DrZulo (14. Februar 2012)

Hallo Andi,

nett gemacht! Du solltest öfter Langeweile haben  Wenn du das Ganze jetzt noch als GPX Daten zum Download reinstellst, gibt's 10 Punkte


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Februar 2012)

net schlecht, biste direkt auf das Passwort gekommen ?! So oft warst du ja nie dabei....


----------



## gerdu (14. Februar 2012)

...wir sollten den Passwortschutz erhöhen, vielleicht noch als Sicherheitszahl die Quersumme aus der Gesamtanzahl der Weizenbiere, multipliziert mit den durchschnittlichen Mehmetrunden der jeweiligen Vorwoche!


----------



## DrZulo (14. Februar 2012)

Das war ganz leicht - wenn es um Mehmet geht, redet Uwe doch von nix anderem mehr


----------



## scotty007 (14. Februar 2012)

Same time, same place?


----------



## scotty007 (14. Februar 2012)

Was ein sch... Gegurke auf dem Rückweg...  :kotz:


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Februar 2012)

auch nass geworden ?  bin gerade rein gekommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (14. Februar 2012)

Auch, aber ich fand den zähen Schnee viel übler...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. Februar 2012)

dann weiß man den sommer mehr zu schätzen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Februar 2012)

ich werd montag ne tagestour starten, wollte den westerwaldsteig von marienthal an bis bad hönningen fahren und je nach dem was die beine sagen noch am rhein zurück rollen oder den zug zurück nehmen... soll ja sonnig und trocken werden am montag 
um den ganzen chaoten ähm ich mein jecken zu entgehen wollt ich so gegen 7 hier aufbrechen mitm zug.

also wer ist dabei?


----------



## luckylocke (18. Februar 2012)

@andi: Eine gute Idee, hab leider keine Zeit. Hinter Neustadt gibts eine Stelle, an der man die 150 hm sparen kann, die die ausgeschilderte Schleife kosten würde.


----------



## Schweini (19. Februar 2012)

Geile Idee, wäre auch sofort dabei, aber Donnerstag Klausur  
Ich meld mich aber schonmal für Dienstag an, die paar Stunden werd ich mir gönnen. Wer is noch dabei?
LG


----------



## gerdu (20. Februar 2012)

...bin morgen am Start - wie immer nur bei Sonnenschein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schweini (20. Februar 2012)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...bin morgen am Start - wie immer nur bei Sonnenschein!



hm, die Sonne geht vor 18 Uhr unter, stell ich mir schwierig vor XD


----------



## gerdu (20. Februar 2012)

...sie Sonne im Herzen!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Februar 2012)

irgendwie war das ne schnapsidee bei dem wetter so ne große tour  die wetterbedingungen da drüben kamen mir vor wie in ner andere klimazone... bei der mischung aus schnee, matsch, minusgraden und dem dadurch resultierenden 13er schnitt über stunden weils weder berg hoch noch runter flott gehen konnte hatte ich irgendwann keinen bock mehr und bin quer über die straßen zurück gerollt...  im sommer wird das ganze nochmal unter vernünftigen bedingungen wiederholt!

mit morgen muss ich mal schauen...


----------



## Denkpause (20. Februar 2012)

Moin,
bin morgen dabei! 
Kann mir jemand eine erschwingliche Kopfleuchte empfehlen? Bringt das überhaupt was? Taugt die Sigma Evo?
VGU


----------



## scotty007 (20. Februar 2012)

Wetter sieht ja ganz gut aus. Bin dabei!

@Ulrich: bin zwar nicht der Lampenfachmann, aber lass die Finger von den Sigmas...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Februar 2012)

ob die lupine piko als "erschwinglich" bezeichnet werden kann sei dahin gestellt (in etwa so teuer wie einmal stürzen aufm tretschbachtrail  ) , aber sie ist schon bombe! was ich ganz praktisch finde ist, dass man akku und lampe direkt am helm hat (ohne dass es stört) und nicht noch so nen umstand mit kabel und akku in trikottasche... und die ausleichtung steht ja ausser frage, ist ja gleichauf wenn nicht sogar besser als die wilma von 2007 ohne upgrade


----------



## luckylocke (20. Februar 2012)

Ich bin morgen auch am Start.
@ulle: Sigmas würde ich auch nicht empfehlen, um die gleiche Lichtausbeute wie bei einer Piko hinzubekommen, müsstest du Flügelchen links und rechts vom Helm montieren, um die Vielzahl von Sigmas zu befestigen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Februar 2012)

bin wohl dabei, aber piano


----------



## LessMess (21. Februar 2012)

ich bekomme kaum Luft-die Gabel verliert sie dauernd-die kann ich wohl/wenigstens einschicken...euch einen sonnigen Abend


----------



## gerdu (21. Februar 2012)

...versuch mal erst einen neuen Ventileinsatz, wenn's beim Aufpumpen schon schwerfällt könnte auch das Ventil klemmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (22. Februar 2012)

Und wenn dat Trömmelsche geht, dann stehn mir all parat... upps, ist ja nach Mitternacht, lustig sein ist vorbei.... Jetzt wird gefastet!!!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. Februar 2012)

gernot hat mich gestern auf den geschmack gebracht 

http://www.singletrail.net/BIKE_a_CLOCK/1BACHome.htm

ist hier jemand für nen 2er oder 4er zu begeistern?  dann hätte ich auch mal wieder nen ernsthaften ansporn vom michelinmännchen-look wegzukommen!


----------



## zett78 (22. Februar 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> gernot hat mich gestern auf den geschmack gebracht
> 
> http://www.singletrail.net/BIKE_a_CLOCK/1BACHome.htm
> 
> ist hier jemand für nen 2er oder 4er zu begeistern?  dann hätte ich auch mal wieder nen ernsthaften ansporn vom michelinmännchen-look wegzukommen!



da hätte ich Interesse!!!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. Februar 2012)

dann fehlen nur noch 2 


wie schauts denn mit heute aus, du wolltest doch fahren gernot oder? bei ner gemütlichen runde wäre ich dabei, bin heute net für höchstleistungen bereit... von mir aus auch gerne etwas früher, also so ab 17:30


----------



## luckylocke (24. Februar 2012)

@andi: Sorry, ich hab genau um die Zeit eine Wohnungsbesichtigung, danach dann Bierchen mit Ö. 
Samstag bin ich parat: 13.00 Uhr als RCB Co-Guide (hinter dem winterhärtesten Guide des Vereins), Treffpunkt T-Mobil
Sonntag will ich auch fahren, vielleicht Richtung Ahr oder X29 (Bergischer Weg), Start in Hennef nach Solingen (zurück mit der Bahn) Interesse?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. Februar 2012)

Hm schade, bin dieses WE in Wuppertal... naja vielleicht gönne ich mir dann heute mal nen sportfreien Tag


----------



## gerdu (24. Februar 2012)

13146


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. Februar 2012)

ich musste ne minute drüber nach denken um raus schlau zu werden 

13746

na vllt dreh ich doch ne runde


----------



## gerdu (24. Februar 2012)

...wieso, hast doch noch Vorsprung - ich fahr frühestens Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. Februar 2012)

nen puffer ist immer gut 


wochenende, wuppertal, zeit = https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aojpw-j_SFGbdFpTSUJ5WmgxQXEtdm5ER3R6SGlLVmc#gid=0

hab mal alles interessante im "nahen" umkreis aufgelistet, vielleicht hat der ein oder andere hier ja bock sich da auch zu verewigen  vielleicht kommt bei mir dieses jahr mal nix dazwischen und die pläne können umgesetzt werden!


----------



## luckylocke (25. Februar 2012)

Sehr schön gemacht. Bin im moment zu faul aufzustehen, meinen Kalender zu holen und alles zu durchforsten. Morgen aber bestimmt!!!
Fest steht bisher nur das 24 h Rennen in Diez, hab heute mal beim RCB Werbung gemacht, leider ohne Erfolg...


----------



## LessMess (26. Februar 2012)

@Andi:was ist mit Saarschleife,Wiesbaden(neu im Rahmen der cx-challange,war vorher Aulhausen) und mit den restlichen Rennen im Sauerland(Nutrixxion-Cuphttp://www.marathon-trophy.de/) und den cimes des waimes?An den cx-challange Marathons wollte ich auch die ca.38-55er fahren und einige i m Sauerland,aber bis jetzt weiß die Familie noch nichts davon(Sauerland und am Liebsten noch Belgien)! ach ja und der Saisonbeginn im Kellerwald, Sundern ist leider schon voll!!....y


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. Februar 2012)

kann sein das ich den ein oder anderen vergessen habe  mit sundern hab ich auch schon feststellen müssen, deswegen ist der net eingetragen  für mich war ausschlaggebend dass es im umkreis von 2 Autostunden liegt und eher nen Marathon als nen CC-Rennen ist. Also es kann jeder gerne ne neue Spalte einfügen und nen Rennen ergänzen, Bearbeitung ist ja für jeden freigegeben


----------



## LessMess (26. Februar 2012)

bei mir auch so-außer Saarschleife,hat die interessantesten Trails,aber nur ab der 55er Runde


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Februar 2012)

mich hats leider erwischt, nase und hals  werde diese woche bzw. mindestens morgen aussetzen müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (27. Februar 2012)

@andi: Gute Besserung
Ich bin morgen am Start


----------



## gerdu (27. Februar 2012)

...bin auch dabei


----------



## scotty007 (27. Februar 2012)

Hab auch nix Besseres vor...


----------



## LessMess (27. Februar 2012)

Bin leider immer noch krank und meine Gabel auch-hätte gerne  einen Tipp für einen günstigen Gabelservice.


----------



## scotty007 (29. Februar 2012)

War recht viel Verkehr auf meinem Heimweg:
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...hoffen-auf-Querungsanlagen-article629906.html
*
*


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. März 2012)

bin noch am schleimen... wird morgen leider nix, hmpf! hoffentlich nächsten dienstag wieder...


----------



## gerdu (5. März 2012)

...wie schaut's diese Woche aus?

@Andi: 15977


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. März 2012)

ich werd wohl heute ne kleine runde drehen und gucken wie es geht... vollkommen gesund bin ich noch net...

@Uwe: Wenn ich hochrechne wieviel ich gefahren wäre wenn ich nicht krank geworden wäre, dann wären es jetzt 15978


----------



## luckylocke (5. März 2012)

Bin dabei...

Hier findet ihr Werkzeuge der Spitzenqualität, die in keiner gut ausgestatteten Radwerkstatt fehlen sollten:
http://shop.etel-tuning.de/werkzeug/114-reifendruckmesser.html


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. März 2012)

bei mir hat sich spontan nen anderes abendprogramm ergeben, daher wird das bei mir heute nix. Nach dem regenradar-europa zu beurteilen wirds heute abend eh regnen... morgen können wir nochmal gerne schauen, sei es talsperre oder 7G


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (8. März 2012)

...falls es heut' trocken ist fahr ich mit den "Anfängern"


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. März 2012)

super, dann kann ich ja höhenmeter gut machen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. März 2012)

fährt der härteste guide und co guide heute ?! auf der homepage steht nix konkretes....


----------



## scotty007 (10. März 2012)

Der härteste Guide ist auf Heimaturlaub übers WE...


----------



## luckylocke (10. März 2012)

Schönen Urlaub dem winterhärtesten Guide im Süden (mit mehr Sonne hoffe ich doch). 
Heute wird es auch bei mir nichts, morgen peile ich eine 3 h Runde ins 7GB an. Start so zwischen 10 und 12 Uhr. Über Vorschläge zu anderen Fahrstrecken würde ich mich freuen...


----------



## scotty007 (10. März 2012)

Nee, alles trist hier. Ideal um die Winterhärte auszubauen... ;-)


----------



## gerdu (12. März 2012)

...diese Woche?

@Andi: 18579


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. März 2012)

jop diese Woche, habs net nachgetragen bisher, wird irgendwas mit 17xxx sein... aber werden ja morgen sehen, was die Zahlen wert sind


----------



## luckylocke (12. März 2012)

Ich kann morgen nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (12. März 2012)

ich schon


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. März 2012)

heute läuft bayern vs. basel auf sky  auf grölende massen und einen beistelltisch 10cm vor der leinwand verzichte ich freiwillig... stattdessen könnte man doch die pawlow-saison einläuten mit einer schnellen duschaktion zwischendurch


----------



## scotty007 (13. März 2012)

Das wird mir dann zu viel. Dann verzichte ich lieber auf den Nachtisch...


----------



## zett78 (13. März 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> heute läuft bayern vs. basel auf sky  auf grölende massen und einen beistelltisch 10cm vor der leinwand verzichte ich freiwillig... stattdessen könnte man doch die pawlow-saison einläuten mit einer schnellen duschaktion zwischendurch



Da lobe ich mir meinen 55 Zöller, das wird ein Spaß heute Abend 

Eins ist sicher: Der FCB kommt weiter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. März 2012)

sry mit gestern, aber hatte da echt keinen Bock drauf... hab stattdessen noch die 1000hm und 4h Fahrzeit voll gemacht... heute gibts nen verdienten Erholungstag 

Wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus? Wetter soll ja Bombe werden und ich würde gerne so früh wie möglich auf ne längere Tour starten. Gemütlich mitm Stage über Wahnbachtalsperre und HCM wäre doch mal etwas Abwechslung 

Jemand dabei? Wenn ja wäre so 17.45 möglich? Bzw. wenn sich nur Uwe findet könnte man auch 17.30 bei dir vor der Haustür oder so sagen?!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. März 2012)

Um eine positive Rückmeldung wird gebeten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (15. März 2012)

...ich bekomme irgendwie keine Notifications mehr.

Lass mal 18 Uhr bei mir sagen, muß noch ein bisschen den Akku nachladen - habe ich wohl Di vergessen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. März 2012)

ok prima!


----------



## luckylocke (15. März 2012)

Komme auch zum gerdu


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. März 2012)

20227


----------



## gerdu (19. März 2012)

sorry: 21848

wie sieht's Dienstag aus?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. März 2012)

jop morgen steht! Mit einem oder zwei Schlenkern übern Venusberg vorher


----------



## luckylocke (19. März 2012)

Imposant.
Ich bin morgen dabei


----------



## scotty007 (19. März 2012)

Ich nicht - viel Spass und viele Grüsse von der Adria.

PS: Beine ok, Wetter bis heute auch (noch) - morgen aber evtl schon Zwangsruhetag...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. März 2012)

Dann können wir ja Weinberge hoch, juhu


----------



## scotty007 (19. März 2012)

Ähm, ok, ausnahmsweise aber nur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (19. März 2012)

@ö: Schönen Urlaub noch. Warum denn ein Zwangsruhetag? Haben wir dich nicht gut genug auf die Berge vorbereitet?

Ihr werdet es mir nicht glauben: da hat doch ein Idiot heute in unserem Keller Klamotten geklaut. Das schöne blaue Trikot, dass ihr so schön fandet, hat er auch mitgenommen. Muss wohl irgendwie blind gewesen sein.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. März 2012)

ohje, kannst du denn dann trotzdem morgen kommen?


----------



## luckylocke (20. März 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> ohje, kannst du denn dann trotzdem morgen kommen?


 
Irgendwo hab ich noch ein altes T-Shirt und für die Kälte einen Norweger-Pulli. Schwitzen werden wir ja eh nicht.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. März 2012)

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/16_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0001330

Dat sieht ja bombe aus


----------



## luckylocke (21. März 2012)

Heute Abend starte ich um 1800 ab T-Mobil. Jemand interessiert?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. März 2012)

jops bin dabei! Anstatt T-Mobile vllt mal Kottenforst und dann Bad Honnef oder Remagen rüber mit der Fähre und dann durch 7G zurück ?! Bei 18:00 Start und ohne Döner hat man ja massig Zeit  Wir müssen ja schließlich den Uwe einholen


----------



## gerdu (21. März 2012)

...wieso einholen - ich fahr doch immer hinterher!


----------



## LessMess (21. März 2012)

ich auch- falls euch ein Uwe als Schlusslicht fehlen sollte...wo wollen wir starten- Poppelsdorf,bzw bei Gernot?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. März 2012)

Also das mit Kottenforst & Fähre war nur nen Vorschlag bisher, der Gernot muss noch seine Meinung dazu äußern  Sonst ist T-Mobile und 7G von meiner Seite aus auch kein Problem... 
Bekommst du denn 18:00Uhr hin Uwe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. März 2012)

Kommando zurück  Habs total verpeilt, dass ich heute schon anderweitig verabredet bin... hmpf... naja dann wird das heute halt ein Regenerationstag! Morgen würd ich aber dann wieder fahren  Also dann euch beiden viel Spaß.


----------



## luckylocke (21. März 2012)

@LessMess: wie wäre es mit 18.00 Uhr am Kreisverkehr Burbacher Straße/Eduard-Otto-Str.?


----------



## LessMess (21. März 2012)

ja,bis dann-woran erkenne ich dich?so ohne das blaue...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. März 2012)

er fährt ja jetzt zwangsläufig oberkörperfrei  ich denke das ist recht markant im normalen straßenbild.


----------



## luckylocke (21. März 2012)

Ohne Trikot hängt der Bauch bis aufs Oberrohr, Oberkörperfrei geht also nicht
@andi: Hast Du schon geschaut, wann Pfingsten ist?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. März 2012)

also von meiner seite aus wäre ich bei diez dabei!

heute kann / will wohl keiner mit mir radeln oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (22. März 2012)

@andi: Eine Supernachricht! Freut mich. Ich hab die Info dem Teamchef weiter gegeben. 
Bin heute raus und erst am Sonntag hier in der Region am Start


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. März 2012)

luckylocke schrieb:


> @andi: Eine Supernachricht! Freut mich. Ich hab die Info dem Teamchef weiter gegeben.
> Bin heute raus und erst am Sonntag hier in der Region am Start



Und dieser hat die Nachricht sehr positiv aufgenommen

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Freckles (23. März 2012)

Hallo ihr,

es gibt mehr Info zum Erste Hilfe Kurs.

Gugs du hier!

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. März 2012)

@diez: wenns klappt freu ich mich, wenns net klappt ist auch kein beinbruch 

@uwe: gerade mal gewogen ohne satteltasche, pumpe, navi, wilma aber mit navi-halterung und bissel dreck: 10,305kg also sauber 10,3kg  ich glaub die 9,xxx sind nicht mehr drin ohne den bogen zu überspannen...

@all: dienstag steht bei mir


----------



## gerdu (25. März 2012)

....hab mich auch gestern gewogen 87,1 - ich glaube die 79,9xx sind nicht mehr drin ohne den Bogen zu überspannen!

Di bin ich auch dabei.

ach so: 24478


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. März 2012)

vielleicht macht sich ja die preiserhöhung bei mehmet positiv beim gewicht bemerkbar!

ach so: 23xxx


----------



## gerdu (26. März 2012)

...wieso? Statt Geld für leichte Fahrradteile auszugeben bleibt jetzt mehr beim Mehmet!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. März 2012)

bei dem wetter treibt es mich net in die kletterhalle, daher würde ich heute schon ne runde drehen, wer ist dabei ???


----------



## gerdu (26. März 2012)

...eigentlich wollte ich heut' mal relaxen - bin noch unschlüssig.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. März 2012)

von mir aus auch stage-mäßig und die ein oder andere knifflige stelle probieren ohne zu heizen  war gestern mit dem anthem bei den breiberg-serpentinen, war ne schöne tragepassage  mitm stage könnte vielleicht die ein oder andere stelle gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (26. März 2012)

lass uns mal am frühen Abend telefonieren, bin noch nicht sicher ob ich hier rechtzeitig fertig werde - wäre auf jeden Fall nur bei einer gemütlichen Tour dabei...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. März 2012)

oke, aber nicht vergessen, evtl kann ich nix hören und muss erst akku raus/reinmachen und nochmal anrufen


----------



## luckylocke (26. März 2012)

@uwe: wie war der Lauf in DU?
Ich bin am Di nicht dabei, am Do würde es aber passen 24303


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. März 2012)

ich merk schon, das wird ein kopf an kopf rennen dieses jahr


----------



## luckylocke (26. März 2012)

Hat jemand am Karfreitag/Ostermontag Interesse an einer Tour Rund um Wuppertal? ca. 105 km und zwischen 2200 m und 3000 hm (je nach Quelle)?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wuppertaler_Rundweg
http://www.berg-mark-wege.de/Wuppertaler_Rundweg


----------



## gerdu (26. März 2012)

@Lucky: bin mit Rücksicht auf die Psychowade bei km 15 ausgestiegen - war auch verlockend weil mein Fahrrad da grad rumstand.

Do weiss ich noch nicht, Ostern müssen wir mal schauen....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. März 2012)

Mit der Tagestour um Wuppertal klingt gut! Der Weg geht beim Stadtteil Ronsdorf nur ca. 1km entfernt am heimatlichen Häusle vorbei  Nen kleiner Zwischenstop für Getränke oder Essen ließe sich bestimmt einrichten. Wo willst du denn anfangen??


----------



## Schweini (26. März 2012)

Hi,
also wenn ich morgen nich schon wieder vor 15 Uhr ausm Labor muss, würde ich morgen mal wieder mitfahren. Ansonsten werd ich die Sonne ausnutzen...


----------



## luckylocke (27. März 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Mit der Tagestour um Wuppertal klingt gut! Der Weg geht beim Stadtteil Ronsdorf nur ca. 1km entfernt am heimatlichen Häusle vorbei  Nen kleiner Zwischenstop für Getränke oder Essen ließe sich bestimmt einrichten. Wo willst du denn anfangen??


 
Starten würde ich gerne in Vohwinkel. Dort ist ein Bahnhof, er liegt anscheinend einigermaßen an der Strecke. Wäre für meine Anreise praktisch. Ich würde im Uhrzeigersinn um die Stadt fahren, dann lohnt sich die Pause.  Zur Not würde ich auch mit dem Auto plus Navi kommen, um flexibler beim Startpunkt zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. März 2012)

hmmm, gibt ja dann einige denkbare möglichkeiten für mich... 
auch wenns nicht das ökologischste ist, würde ich dann wohl die 15min mitm auto nach vohwinkel fahren. Mit dem fahrrad nach vohwinkel an/abreisen wäre wohl zu viel des guten... oder ich reise mit dem rad an und die tour ist dann für mich bei der "pause" vorbei ?! aber das ist auch irgendwie doof... naja ist ja noch etwas bedenkzeit bis dahin 

@heute: das trainingslager bonn geht weiter  den letzten warmen sonnigen tag ausnutzen! wer ist dabei ?? 18:00 ?


----------



## gerdu (28. März 2012)

...willst unbedingt die 30000 im März vollkriegen?

Ich kann heut' nur bei Verkehrschaos auf den Autobahnen um Köln....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. März 2012)

Ich drück die Daumen!


----------



## luckylocke (28. März 2012)

Als ich vorhin über den Kölner Ring gefahren bin, sah die Lage zwar Ernst aber nicht hoffnungslos aus.
Bin um 1800 dabei


----------



## luckylocke (29. März 2012)

Hallo, heute Abend? Dann schon um 1800?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. März 2012)

Bin erst wieder Samstag oder Sonntag aufm Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (2. April 2012)

Hallo,
wie siehts mit der Di-Abend-Runde aus? Ich bin dabei.
Noch ein paar Infos zur Wuppertal-Rundfahrt. Hier ein Link zu den Gpsies:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=kowgsdvirwbvtchd

Die Wetterprognose für Karfreitag ist brauchbar.
Abfahrt an Beuel 8:18, ab Bonn Hbf 8:01
Ankunft in Wuppertal-Vohwinkel 9:32


----------



## gerdu (2. April 2012)

Di geht klar.....Fr bin ich noch in Verhandlung...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. April 2012)

Morgen doch kein Uni-Rennrad, daher wie gewohnt 18:30 Timo!


----------



## luckylocke (5. April 2012)

@andi: habe noch eine Karte vom Bergischen Land gefunden, in der der "W"-Weg eingezeichnet ist. Dann kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen.
@uwe: gestern war ich auf den Herchen-Trails, wenn man einen einspart und sich nicht verfährt kann, dann noch Andi-Tempo fährt kann man die 40 km und 900 hm in 2,5 h fahren. Wäre also was für einen lauen Sommer-Di-Abend


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. April 2012)

ich werde dann um 9:30 da irgendwo am bahnhof rumlungern! hoffentlich kommt etwas die sonne raus... die ganze zeit nur so grau in grau ist doof


----------



## luckylocke (7. April 2012)

@andi: Da hatten wir gestern doch richtiges Glück mit dem Wetter. Ich fand die Strecken südlich von Wuppertal interessant, es gibt Erkundungsbedarf


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. April 2012)

Japs war ne gute Entscheidung mit gestern! Ohne Photos fällt der Erlebnisbericht etwas kürzer aus: Vormittags los, hier und dort nen Riegel reingeschoben, Käffchen, Weizen und ne Waffel bei der Halbzeit, dann bissel später bei meinen Eltern noch kurz eingekehrt auf nen weiteres Weizen und Muffins, sodass es dann auf die letzten Kilometer gehen konnte...  Am Schluss standen 110km, 2520hm mit nem angenehmen 17.2er Schnitt aufm Tacho und somit ist ein weiterer Wanderweg abgehakt  Wann machen wir den nächsten?? Und welchen??


----------



## luckylocke (7. April 2012)

Hier mal ein paar mögliche Routen:
http://www.westerwaldverein.de/Wanderwege.html

Wobei ich Bad Ems nach Au oder Neuwied nach Wetzlar bevorzuge.

Oder was ganz anderes, um ein bischen Technik zu üben  (natürlich nur mit Ausrüstung, woher bekommen wir die Räder?):
http://www.filthytrails.be/EN/VALLEY/index.php


Ansonsten die üblichen Verdächtigen:
http://www.eifelverein.de/go/home.html


----------



## aceofspades (7. April 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Japs war ne gute Entscheidung mit gestern! Ohne Photos fällt der Erlebnisbericht etwas kürzer aus: Vormittags los, hier und dort nen Riegel reingeschoben, Käffchen, Weizen und ne Waffel bei der Halbzeit, dann bissel später bei meinen Eltern noch kurz eingekehrt auf nen weiteres Weizen und Muffins, sodass es dann auf die letzten Kilometer gehen konnte...  Am Schluss standen 110km, 2520hm mit nem angenehmen 17.2er Schnitt aufm Tacho und somit ist ein weiterer Wanderweg abgehakt  Wann machen wir den nächsten?? Und welchen??


 

Und da wolltet ihr mich mitnehmen   ich habs doch gerochen - ich denke da muss ich noch ein paar Weizen drinken, bis ich da mal mit kann 

gruss
gerd


----------



## gerdu (7. April 2012)

Apropos 2520 HM - hab wenigstens ein bisschen Schadensbegrenzung betreiben können:

Do: Rennradsaisongeröffnung mit den Timos's + Fr: große Ruhrtaltrailtour = 1650 HM

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. April 2012)

Dann muss ich morgen wohl wieder ran... 

@gerd: beim nächsten Wanderweg biste dabei!


----------



## luckylocke (7. April 2012)

Wenn ich die Kommentare richtig deute, ist der hier auch nicht schlecht für einen Ostersonntag oder -montag:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.9622.html


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. April 2012)

Kann den Link nicht richtig öffnen... Ostersonntag und Montag wird bei mir nix, aber den 1. Mai oder den 30. April kann man für ne große Tour gerne ins Auge fassen! Bis dahin ist man nochmal nen Ticken fitter und es ist länger hell, genau richtig für so eine Herausforderung: http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/graf-engelbert-weg-x-28  (Das Leiden von gestern ist schon wieder vergessen  )


----------



## luckylocke (8. April 2012)

Mein Link führte zum Solinger Klingenweg. Die Beschreibung klang gut, da wenig Asphaltwege zur Strecke gehören sollen. Ca. 80 km, die Höhenangaben schwanken zwischen 1600 hm und 2300 hm.

Der X28 sieht gut aus, die Höhenmeterangaben sind garantiert übertrieben, um die Wanderer neugierig zu machen. Übrigens liegt am Ende des Weges der etwas andere Biergarten:
http://www.elmores.de/index.html

Ich bin für den 30.4., wenns Wetter passt.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. April 2012)

Hmm irgenwie ist die Bahnanbindung beim X28 nicht ideal, jedenfalls bei Hattingen.... muss man da immer über Essen nach Bonn ?! Oder man spart sich die letzten grob 20km Wanderweg und nimmt die Bahn in Schwelm, dann wäre die Rückfahrt noch zu ertragen 


edit: habe doch noch den link öffnen können, das mit dem klingenpfad hört sich gut an und so nen rundweg ist auch einfacher wenn man mitm auto an/abreisen will  können den also gerne erstmal machen und den X28 für später aufheben


----------



## luckylocke (9. April 2012)

Ich habe immer an einen Start in Hattingen und Fahrt in den Süden gedacht. Die Anfahrt mit der Bahn würde von Bonn aus 2 h dauern, dafür wäre die Rückfahrt von der Sieg aus kürzer. Die Fahrt nach Schwelm dauert ca. 1,5 h. 
Klingenpfad wäre aus meiner Sicht auch o.k.. Ein Vorschlag für einen guten Treffpunkt wäre der Hbf., der Wanderweg führt einige hundert m entfernt vorbei.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. April 2012)

Vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand mit der uns bei der Entscheidung hilft ?!


----------



## gerdu (9. April 2012)

Der Klingenpfad ist ganz nett, bin ich vor Jahren schon mal gefahren - allerdings recht wenig Trails - terminlich klappt's bei mir wahrscheinlich eher nicht.

Wie schaut's morgen aus? Normale Dienstagsrunde?

Grüße,

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. April 2012)

Wenns net zu stark regnet bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (9. April 2012)

Ich werde auch am Start sein...


----------



## scotty007 (9. April 2012)

Habe das biken für morgen gecancelt, rechne fest mit Regen... Vielleicht komme ich auf einen Happen zu Mehmet


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. April 2012)

Da es ja recht warm ist fahre ich wohl auch trotz Regen, nur würde ich dann auf Mehmet verzichten wenn man total nass ist... eher Duschen & Umziehen und zum Pawlow


----------



## scotty007 (10. April 2012)

Oder so...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. April 2012)

Ich glaub wir brauchen heute eher die Sonnencreme als ne Regenjacke...


----------



## luckylocke (10. April 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir brauchen heute eher die Sonnencreme als ne Regenjacke...


 
Hoffentlich hast Du mit dieser Äußerung nicht den rituellen Regenzauber des Ö´s zerstört, hat bis jetzt wunderbar funktioniert. Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (12. April 2012)

Ich rechne zwar fest mit Regen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit liegt bei 100 %. (nicht nachfragen, vielleicht klappt es ja nochmal;-)). 
Dennoch wage ich zu starten, auch wenn wir fürchterlich nass werden und alles voller Matsch ist.
Vielleicht ein bischen früher, 18:00 Uhr?, dann bleibt mehr Zeit zum trocken fönen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. April 2012)

Ich bin für heute und morgen raus, hab gestern aus dem letzten Loch gepfiffen :kotz: und brauch jetzt ne Pause. 
Wenn das Wetter am Samstag passt, hatte ich vor mitm Auto nach Schmidt am Rursee zu fahren um dort dann den Wildnis-Trail (http://www.nationalpark-eifel.de/go.../686_die_vier_etappen_des_wildnis_trails.html) in Angriff zu nehmen. Von Schmidt aus zum offiziellen Start des Wanderwegs nach Höfen über möglichst einfache/schnelle Wege hin rollen und am Schluss des Wanderwegs halt wieder möglichst einfach zum Auto zurück. Der Wildnis-Trail sind um die 85km und 1800hm, mit Ergänzung dann insgesamt ca. 105km und 2100hm.... also wer Bock hat soll sich melden


----------



## luckylocke (12. April 2012)

@Andi: Ein grundsätzliches Interesse ist vorhanden. An welche Startzeit denkst Du (Abfahrt Bonn)?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. April 2012)

Bis 20Uhr kann man ja theoretisch ohne Licht fahren, also ist kein früher Start notwendig... wenn man hier so zwischen 9:00 und 9:30 aufbricht sollte das schon passen. Man kann ja während der Autofahrt noch die ein oder andere Scheibe Brot essen und sich so die Zeit vorher sparen


----------



## luckylocke (12. April 2012)

Vernünftige Einstellung. 
Hier noch ein Link:
http://www.wanderkompass.de/fernwanderweg/nordrhein-westfalen/wildnis-trail.html
Hier sind Übersichtskarten zu finden.
Da ich überlege, mit der Bahn anzureisen: Können wir uns nicht auch in Kall oder Gemünd treffen? Zum Startpunkt ist es fast genauso weit, wie von Schmidt aus. Außerdem für Autofahrer etwas kürzer


----------



## gerdu (12. April 2012)

Ich schaff's heute nicht, erst wieder nächste Woche.

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. April 2012)

Ich finde den Ort Gemünd nicht (Google Maps) ?! Jedenfalls nicht in der Nähe vom Rursee... Eigentlich wollte ich mir die Höhenmeter von Kall nach oben sparen  Und wenn wir einfach zu zweit im Auto fahren?! Für zwei Radl und zwei Leute reicht der Platz bei mir locker aus...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. April 2012)

Ah ich hab Gemünd gefunden! Ja könnten von mir aus auch dort starten, vielleicht sogar besser um morgens den Wanderern ausm Weg zu gehen. Wenn dann wird im Laufe des Tages ja in dieser Ecke wohl am meisten los sein... Bleibt nur noch die Frage ob du mitm Zug oder Auto anreisen willst


----------



## luckylocke (12. April 2012)

@andi: Bist Du ab 21.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichbar?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. April 2012)

Joar, wenn das Handy nicht zu weit vom Sofa weg liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. April 2012)

Hier die geplante Tour, wird nur temporär unter dem Link erreichbar sein:
http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/display/1334233900-01646-131.220.172.130.html


----------



## luckylocke (12. April 2012)

Schaut gut aus


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. April 2012)

33868


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. April 2012)

Nach der Tagestour ist vor der Tagestour!  Für alle Interessierten, gestern warens gute 113km mit 2400hm, am Anfang über ziemlich viel breite Wege  aber später dann auch schöne Trails  die die ersten 55km entschädigten  Von Sonne bis Regen war alles dabei... Der Name "Wildnis Trail" ist vielleicht etwas hoch gegriffen und sollte nicht mit zu hohen Erwartungen angegangen werden 

So nun aber zur Zukunft: Da der Eifelsteig, den man teilweise auch befuhr, wesentlich schöner war, würde ich sagen, dass er eine gute Möglichkeit für den 30.4. wäre! Habe mir das gerade ein bissel genauer angeschaut wie man das so machen könnte, hier mein Vorschlag:

- Mit der Bahn von Bonn nach Jünkerath, das geht relativ problemlos mit nur einmal Umsteigen und akzeptablen 1:30h.
- Dann bei Mirbach in den Eifelsteig einsteigen, das ist Etappe 8 des Steigs
- Etappen 8, 9, 10, 11 abfahren (http://www.eifelsteig.de/eifelsteig/service/gps-daten/)
- Um eine gute Zuganbindung zu haben wird dann von Manderscheid aus der Lieserpfad nach Wittlich gefahren. Verläuft am Anfang sehr ähnlich zur 12. Etappe des Eifelsteigs. (http://www.eifelverein.de/go/wanderwege-tag_details/19_6_etappe_manderscheid_wittlich_(23_km).html)
- Von Wittlich über Koblenz zurück, ca. 2:30h und 1 bis 2 Six-Packs 

Summa summarum sinds dann ca. 115km und 3000hm. Man sollte relativ früh starten, da die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit nicht so hoch sein wird. Bei den Etappenbeschreibungen des Steigs gibt es Einstufungen bzgl. Technik und Kondition und im Vergleich zu der gestern gefahrenen Etappenstücke lässt das auf noch mehr Spaß hoffen  (oder Schieben/Tragen  ) Auf jeden Fall nicht so viel Waldautobahn wie gestern!

Gernot (und evtl. andere Interessierte?), was meinste?  Ich finde das klingt besser als X28 oder Solingen... und mit eventuellen Wanderern kommen wir schon klar, sollte ja an nem Brückentag nicht sooo extrem sein! Wird natürlich ein langer Tag, aber ein cooler


----------



## luckylocke (15. April 2012)

Die Trails auf der zweiten Hälfte der Tour haben die Wirtschaftswege der ersten Hälfte schnell vergessen lassen. Aber jeder gefahrene hm ist ein guter hm.

@andi: Deinen Vorschlag finde ich gut. Nur führen die Zeitanteile für die Hin- und Rückreise zu anspruchsvollen Aufstehzeiten und straffen Pausenplanungen.
Wie wär es denn mit einer Zuganreise bis Kall? 
Von dort aus erfolgt dann unser Einstieg in die Etappe 5 des Eifelsteiges (Gemünd - Kloster Steinfeld). Weiter geht es über die Etappen 6, 7, 8 und 9 bis nach Gerolstein. Nach dem Genuß des dort gezüchteten Wassers muss die Rückfahrt bis spätestens 19:45 Uhr erfolgen, ansonsten dort die Übernachtung in einer Jugendherberge. Müssten so 2200 hm und ca. 105 km sein.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. April 2012)

Das "Problem" was ich dabei sehe ist, dass man wahrscheinlich schönere Etappen (10,11,12 bzw. Lieserpfad) des Eifelsteigs gegen "unschönere" (6,7) austauscht. Wenn man sich die Sternchen-Einordnung der einzelnen Etappen anschaut:

Etappe 5: Technik 3 von 6 / Kondition 3 von 6
Etappe 6: Technik 3 von 6 / Kondition 3 von 6
Etappe 7: Technik 2 von 6 / Kondition 2 von 6

vs.

Etappe 10: Technik 4 von 6 / Kondition 4 von 6
Etappe 11: Technik 5 von 6 / Kondition 5 von 6
Etappe 12/Lieserpfad: Technik 4 von 6 / Kondition 4 von 6

klingen die letzteren Etappen ansprechender  Soll ja nicht wieder so nen Waldautobahngeheize werden! Man könnte ja um etwas Zeit/Weg zu sparen noch etwas später als Jünkerath aussteigen, also z.B. in Oberbettingen. Dann würde die 8 Etappe wegfallen, wobei die bestimmt auch schön ist (Kondition & Technik 5 von 6). Von Wittlich aus geht die letzte Bahn um 21:58  Mit etwas Leidensbereitschaft beim Aufstehen geht aber bestimmt auch alles (Etappen 8-12/Lieserpfad) an einem Tag gut und stressfrei über die Bühne  Ich würds auf nen Versuch ankommen lassen, Notausstiege über Landstraßen gibts ja immer.


----------



## luckylocke (15. April 2012)

Okay, deine Argumente klingen gut. Dann aber bitte mit "Späteinstieg". 
Reicht es denn, den Zug  um 7:17 Uhr in Bonn zu nehmen?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. April 2012)

joar muss man nochmal durchrechnen, aber ich denke dat sollte reichen 


PS: http://live.redbull.tv/events/39/uci-houffalize-xco-men/


----------



## gerdu (15. April 2012)

33825 - der Mai muß mich wohl rausreißen...

Wie schaut's kommendee Woche aus - normale Dienstagsrunde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. April 2012)

logo!


----------



## scotty007 (15. April 2012)

bei mir wohl auch logo...


----------



## luckylocke (15. April 2012)

Dabei!

@andi: Danke für den Link. Wenn ich sehe, wie die Jungs die Berge hochbrettern, platzt meine Lunge allein schon vom Zuschauen. Auch eine schöne Strecke, ob da auch ein Wanderweg hinführt?


----------



## scotty007 (15. April 2012)

zum Glück alles sauberer Sport...


----------



## Schweini (16. April 2012)

Hi,
wenn ich morgen früh genug ausm Labor komme bin ich dabei. Werd aber vermtl. etwas früher nach hause fahren, weil ich noch das CL-Halbfinale sehen will...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. April 2012)

Habe heute spontan einen Gabelservice angefangen ohne frisches Öl da zu haben  Daher werd ich jetzt erstmal mitm Stage kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. April 2012)

Wird wohl früher oder später etwas tröpfeln, solang es aber um 18:00Uhr nicht regnet bin ich dabei!


----------



## Schweini (17. April 2012)

ich fahr schon was früher, je nachdem wo ich um halb 7 bin machts dann wohl keinen sinn zum treffpunkt zu kommen... also euch dann mal viel Spaß!


----------



## LessMess (17. April 2012)

wenn´s nicht schon am Start regnet, bin ich endlich wieder dabei...


----------



## luckylocke (19. April 2012)

Schönen Gruß vom Rande des Pfälzer Waldes. Die Möglichkeiten hier sind einfach genial: wo gibts das schon, bei einer Tour mehr Trails als Wirtschaftswege und Asphalt fahren zu können. Ne Wochenendtour hierher lohnt sich!


----------



## gerdu (23. April 2012)

...wie schaut's morgen mit einer gepflegten Runde aus?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. April 2012)

joar wenns net schüttet!


edit: hab gerade mal gegoogelt, die wade hat ja anscheinend diesmal gehalten


----------



## luckylocke (23. April 2012)

Ich bin leider verhindert...

@andi: Hast Du dich schon für den Schinderhannes angemeldet? Welche Strecke willst Du fahren?


----------



## scotty007 (23. April 2012)

Kann morgen nicht, habe späten Termin reinbekommen.

Bei der Wettervorhersage ist's aber nicht so schlimm...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. April 2012)

In den letzten 2-3 Wochen war die Wetterprognose ja echt sehr unzuverlässig bzw. vollkommen falsch. Daher gehe ich für morgen fest von Sonne aus  Heute ließ der angekündigte Regen ja auch auf sich warten...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. April 2012)

@Schinderhannes:

Welche Strecken fahrt ihr, Uwe H., Gernot? Bin jetzt für die Kurzstrecke gemeldet... Können ja mal schauen ob sich ne Fahrgemeinschaft als praktisch erweisen würde! Wollte evtl. auch noch jemand anders fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LessMess (24. April 2012)

ja dann melde ich auch 'kurz'..heute kann ich leider nicht..wegen SH können wir besser telefonieren.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. April 2012)

Gernot will doch wahrscheinlich auch den Halbmarathon fahren (oder ?!), musst also nicht nur wechseln weil ich kurz fahren will 

Für den Erbeskopfmarathon peile ich die Langstrecke an, da können wir dann ja gemeinsam fahren 

Könnt ja eure geplanten Distanzen mal nachtragen...
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aojpw-j_SFGbdFpTSUJ5WmgxQXEtdm5ER3R6SGlLVmc#gid=0

@heute:
Regenradar ist ja im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes viel Wirbel um nichts, bin also auf jeden Fall am Start!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. April 2012)

Wenns halbwegs trocken ist und mein Paket heute noch nicht kommt würde ich ne Runde drehen heut abend... falls jemand Interesse hat


----------



## gerdu (25. April 2012)

...neues Fahrrad bestellt?

Ich bin für heut' draussen, morgen evtl. wenn's trocken ist....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. April 2012)

Ob ich mich alleine aufraffen kann  hmpf
Ne kein neues Bike  Aber ne andere Spielerei im Zusammenhang mitm Biken


----------



## gerdu (25. April 2012)

'ne Epokur? Soll echt viel bringen!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. April 2012)

Wie schauts aus mit heute? Ich werd gleich ne Runde drehen! Da ich nicht so lange kann will ich bissel Kreuz & Quer aufm Venusberg fahren. Back to the roots 18:15 Wildschweingehege??


----------



## gerdu (26. April 2012)

Wie lange willst Du denn fahren - bin noch unschlüssig was der Regen macht.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. April 2012)

Der Regen macht nix  Ich muss halt gegen 20:15 (nein, nicht wegen TV-Prime-Time  ) zu Hause sein, das ist meine Einschränkung mit der Fahrzeit...  Hab ne ganz nette Tour im Kopf die man abfahren könnte, lohnt sich also bestimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (26. April 2012)

Lass uns mal gleich teleflonieren


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. April 2012)

ok


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. April 2012)

Heute gehts so ab 17:30 ins Siebengebirge und morgen Vormittag in die Eifel, wer kommt mit ?


----------



## luckylocke (27. April 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Heute gehts so ab 17:30 ins Siebengebirge und morgen Vormittag in die Eifel, wer kommt mit ?


 
Wann willste denn morgen losfahren? 
Denk an Montag! Haben wir eigentlich schon eine Zeit abgesprochen?

Gerade habe ich mich für den SH-Halbmarathon angemeldet. Ich werde mit dem Auto anreisen, einen Platz habe ich frei.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. April 2012)

Muss mal schauen ob ich morgen überhaupt noch Bock habe  Musste mich eben auch schon alleine überwinden... Wahrscheinlich wirds eher auf Wahnbach und HCM hinauslaufen!

Mit Montag, werd ich mal durchrechnen wieviel Uhr sinnvoll ist. Zu früh muss nicht sein  Halt so dass es am Schluss passt...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. April 2012)

Also hab gerade den Track mal zusammengefügt, vom Start am Bahnhof in Lissendorf bis zum Bahnhof in Wittlich sinds 97km und ca 2100hm. Mit den Zug-Uhrzeiten guck ich dann mal morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (27. April 2012)

Wann willst du denn morgen starten?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. April 2012)

Hatte so 11Uhr angedacht, früh aufstehen ist ja schon am Montag


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. April 2012)

Gerade mal flux rumgespielt, für den ersten amateurhaften Versuch ganz ok, aber ausbaufähig  Also das Bild, nicht der Sprung


----------



## gerdu (1. Mai 2012)

Hey Jungs,

schöne Grüße aus Südtirol, hab dann die 40000 bis Ende April doch noch vollgekriegt. --  Uwe


----------



## luckylocke (3. Mai 2012)

Hey Uwe,

schönen Urlaub mit vielen Hm noch. Wir müssen uns hier etwas zügeln: am So ist doch der Schinderhannes.


----------



## LessMess (5. Mai 2012)

@Andi u Gernot: So macht er seinem Namen alle Ehre-viel Spaß beim Schinderhannes


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Mai 2012)

Danke  Ich nehme vorsichtshalber mal das Bike mit den Scheibenbremsen!


----------



## luckylocke (6. Mai 2012)

@Andi: Wo musstest Du denn bremsen? Der Matsch hat doch sofort die Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt...
Die Organisation dort fand ich toll: wie viele Leute die auf die Beine gestellt haben und was alles gemacht wurde. 
@LessMess: Ich hatte auch so eine mulitfunktionale Dusche, wenn da noch ein Radiosender einstellbar gewesen wäre


----------



## Trekki (6. Mai 2012)

Ja, die Duschen waren echt der Hammer.


----------



## scotty007 (6. Mai 2012)

luckylocke schrieb:


> @Andi: Wo musstest Du denn bremsen? Der Matsch hat doch sofort die Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt...
> Die Organisation dort fand ich toll: wie viele Leute die auf die Beine gestellt haben und was alles gemacht wurde.
> @LessMess: Ich hatte auch so eine mulitfunktionale Dusche, wenn da noch ein Radiosender einstellbar gewesen wäre



Und wie war's Ergebnis? Zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Mai 2012)

Ergebnisse sind noch net online  (http://my3.raceresult.com/details/index.php?page=4&eventid=9475&lang=de), morgen mal schauen...

Bremsen musste man hier und dort schon  Speziell wenn Experten die das erste mal Matsch in diesem Jahr gesehen haben vor gefahren sind in den Abfahrten... Schmelzbachtal war schon gutes Training in der Hinsicht


----------



## luckylocke (6. Mai 2012)

Einfach mal bei Gelegenheit hier reinschauen:
http://my3.raceresult.com/details/r...ertificateLink=1&name=__PortalSearch1&presort=

Leider war bisher kein Ergebnis zu sehen

@trekki: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Sieg auf der Marathondistanz, hab gerade das Bild der Siegerehrung gesehen.


----------



## Trekki (6. Mai 2012)

Danke.
Hier das Motto vom Rennen:





Leider war die Abkürzung nicht ausgeschildert, war also etwas länger unterwegs.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Mai 2012)

Wo gibts denn jetzt schon Bilder? Auf der Homepage find ich nix


----------



## luckylocke (6. Mai 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=577609

@Andi: Unter dem Link findest Du einige private Bilder.
@scotty: Ich war übrigens nicht das einzige RCB-Mitglied am Start...


----------



## luckylocke (6. Mai 2012)

Son Käse, 5 min vor der Siegerehrung bin ich nach Hause gefahren


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Mai 2012)

Ich sehs auch gerade! Starke Leistung  Haben sich die strammen Tagestouren ja ausgezahlt  Mit der Siegerehrung ist ja dumm gelaufen... aber das Jahr bietet noch genug Möglichkeiten! 
Ich muss entweder schnell älter werden um in anderen Alterklassen fahren zu können oder wohl mehr trainieren  Uwe ist ja auch nur knapp am Podest vorbei!


----------



## scotty007 (6. Mai 2012)

luckylocke schrieb:


> @scotty: Ich war übrigens nicht das einzige RCB-Mitglied am Start...



Echt? Welcher Rennradfahrer tut sich denn so was an? Die rasieren sich dann stattdessen doch lieber stundenlang die Beine...


----------



## zett78 (6. Mai 2012)

online
http://my3.raceresult.com/details/index.php?page=4&eventid=9475&lang=de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (6. Mai 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Ich sehs auch gerade! Starke Leistung  Haben sich die strammen Tagestouren ja ausgezahlt  Mit der Siegerehrung ist ja dumm gelaufen... aber das Jahr bietet noch genug Möglichkeiten!
> Ich muss entweder schnell älter werden um in anderen Alterklassen fahren zu können oder wohl mehr trainieren  Uwe ist ja auch nur knapp am Podest vorbei!


 
Das wird schon, in deiner Altersklasse ist die Konkurrenz halt sehr groß. Ich bin da aber zuversichtlich.
Danke. Eigentlich bin ich nur so gefahren, wie bei unseren Mammuttouren. Nur ohne Einkehr beim Bäcker. Das Rädchen hat natürlich auch seinen Beitrag geleistet...
@scotty: War übrigens eine junge Dame


----------



## scotty007 (6. Mai 2012)

@luckylocke: auch gelesen, der Name sagt mir aber gar nichts...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Mai 2012)

Hier mal ein Zielphoto von 2/3 der Bonner Nachtbiker


----------



## aceofspades (7. Mai 2012)

schööön


----------



## LessMess (7. Mai 2012)

@Gernot:Klasse , Glückwunsch!!!wie wär das erst ohne Pause ausgegangen- bis morgen?

war auf alle Fälle ein tolles Erlebnis, vor allem, weil wir zu dritt waren plus Andis Schwester und Freund(nochmals Danke für den heißen Kaffee- meine Rettung)


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Mai 2012)

Für Christi Himmelfahrt bin ich bei http://www.les-cimes-de-waimes.be/de/ für die 85km gemeldet, also wenn jemand noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht  Sehe das aber eher als eine sportlich straffe Tagestour in neuer Umgebung und nicht als ein Rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (8. Mai 2012)

Wie schauts denn mit dem heutigen Abend aus? Wer ist mit am üblichen Treffpunkt?


----------



## scotty007 (8. Mai 2012)

Ich wäre dabei. Könntet Ihr mich wieder um 19 Uhr am Vinxeler PP einsammeln?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. Mai 2012)

dabei


----------



## luckylocke (8. Mai 2012)

scotty007 schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei. Könntet Ihr mich wieder um 19 Uhr am Vinxeler PP einsammeln?


 
Können wir bestimmt, machen wir auch


----------



## LessMess (8. Mai 2012)

bin auch dabei


----------



## luckylocke (8. Mai 2012)

http://www.salzkammergut-trophy.at/ausschreibung-pid1498

Die Strecke in der ersten Zeile ist ja interessant, oder?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. Mai 2012)

hmpf wäre die Anreise nicht so weit!


----------



## gerdu (8. Mai 2012)

@Gernot: Glückwunsch!

@Andi: 50751 - am Ende wurde es hart die 50000 noch zu packen, hab dann gestern noch eine 165 km / 3200 HM Rennradtour gemacht.

@alle: Morgen und oder Donnerstag noch jemand Lust zum Radeln? Morgen eventuell auch was früher?

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. Mai 2012)

Weiß es gerade net genau, wird irgendwas um die 45.000 sein 

Morgen würd ich auch fahren wenn nix dazwischen kommt, können uns ja nochmal kurzschließen!


----------



## luckylocke (8. Mai 2012)

@uwe: Danke, Du hast die wahnsinnige Getränkeorgie bei Mehmet gerade verpasst. Hört sich auf jeden Fall nach einem guten Urlaub an.

Hab die heutige Tour noch nicht eingetragen, schätze mal 47.xxx hm.
Leider bin ich die nächsten Tage beruflich on Tour und kann daher nicht starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (9. Mai 2012)

Mehr als 5 Ouzorunden?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Mai 2012)

Kein Ouzo, sind doch Genießer und haben Ramazzotti genommen 

Bin mit heut etwas unschlüssig... so richtig motiviert und fit fühl ich mich (noch) nicht... hmmmm


----------



## gerdu (9. Mai 2012)

...mal schau'n wie das Wetter sich entwickelt, im Moment schüttets ja Eimerweise.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Mai 2012)

ich bleib heut zu hause... vielleicht morgen!


----------



## gerdu (10. Mai 2012)

...würde heute eher mit den Anfängern fahren


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Mai 2012)

das giant ist momentan eh nicht fahrbereit, ich komm dann mitm stage zur langen bank um 18:00


----------



## gerdu (10. Mai 2012)

...was los, Schlamm vom Schinderhannes noch nicht abgekratzt?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Mai 2012)

doch, aber das hauptlager ist wieder etwas locker hab ich am dienstag gemerkt und man kanns nur wieder festziehen wenn man die kurbel abbaut... das würde alles zu hektisch werden gleich


----------



## luckylocke (11. Mai 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Für Christi Himmelfahrt bin ich bei http://www.les-cimes-de-waimes.be/de/ für die 85km gemeldet, also wenn jemand noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht  Sehe das aber eher als eine sportlich straffe Tagestour in neuer Umgebung und nicht als ein Rennen


 
Ich bin bei dem straffen Ausflug dabei. Lass uns am Di die Anreisedetails besprechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Mai 2012)

Jops  Aber Dienstag extrem piano, nech!


----------



## gerdu (12. Mai 2012)

Piano war gestern, ich muß mal langsam ein bisschen Gas geben....

@Andi: kommst Du nächste Woche wieder mit dem Stage?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Mai 2012)

Wenns Dienstag nicht zu feucht ist komm ich wieder mit dem Stage  Für die Fahrpraxis! Aber mit dem Blick auf Donnerstag wird höchstens an einer Steigung Gas gegeben


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. Mai 2012)

Wie schauts mit morgen aus? Da ich morgen genug Zeit habe, würde ich morgen ne Tour bevorzugen und dafür Dienstag flach fallen lassen... wäre morgen jemand dabei?? Dienstag vllt. dann nur zu Mehmet rollen... Wetter spricht ja auch eher für Montag


----------



## gerdu (14. Mai 2012)

Ich wollte heut Rennrad fahren, so um 18 Uhr. Aus logistischen Gründen passt MT Bikeln nicht.


----------



## luckylocke (14. Mai 2012)

Ich werde heute auch MTB fahren, bin um 18.30 Uhr bei T-Moby. Mein RR ist platt, die weißen Socken in der Wäsche, die Beine nicht rasiert und dann ist es auch noch windig;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Mai 2012)

Puh, Marathon ist ja tatsächlich länger als Kurzstrecke!


----------



## luckylocke (17. Mai 2012)

@andi: Dadurch hast Du doch mehr Rauf- und Runter-Schiebetrails kennen gelernt, oder?

Die Strecke war nicht schlecht, das Wetter passte optimal, allerdings deutlich zu voll für die Zahl der Teilnehmer. An wirklich jeder Schlüsselstelle kam es zu Staus.
Die Organisation war doch beeindruckend: wie die Veranstalter das hinbekommen haben, so eine Veranstaltung in dieser landschaftlich sehr schönen Gegend durch zuführen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Mai 2012)

Nachdem heute freu ich mich schon auf das Waldautobahngeheize in Diez  Kopf aus, Beine an


----------



## scotty007 (17. Mai 2012)

Darf man gratulieren (zur Teilnahme  ) ?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Mai 2012)

...zu einem wunden Hintern


----------



## luckylocke (17. Mai 2012)

scotty007 schrieb:


> Darf man gratulieren (zur Teilnahme  ) ?


 
Im ersten Viertel dabei sein zu dürfen ist schon in Ordnung


----------



## Denkpause (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Mal was anderes - geniale Erfindung:
http://www.mdr.de/einfach-genial/eg_fahrrad108.html
http://www.magniclight.com/MagnicLight/index.php/de/
Ein kontaktloser Dynamo! Das hört sich echt interessant an und ich werde mir wohl mal eines bestellen und kann berichten, sobald die Produktion losgegangen ist, 150 Lumen - noch nix fürs MTB, kommt aber bestimmt noch, ich werde die Firma mal anschreiben und nachfragen ...

Viele Grüße,
Denkpause


----------



## gerdu (18. Mai 2012)

...bist Du da irgendwie verwandt oder verschwägert - siehe "Team"!


----------



## Luanna (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen! 
Respekt, dass ihr die ganze Zeit durchgefahren seid! Wie ich lese, wart ihr ja dieses Jahr schon sehr erfolgreich dabei- herzliche Glückwünsche hierzu!
Bin noch überhaupt nicht fit- falls ihr mal eine "Regenerationsrunde" fahrt, bin ich gerne wieder dabei! Grüße!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Mai 2012)

Ja, jeden Dienstag um 18:30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (18. Mai 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Ja, jeden Dienstag um 18:30



Kann ich zwar so nicht bestätigen, würde mich aber auf weitere Regenerations-Teilnehmer freuen


----------



## Luanna (18. Mai 2012)

...sind ja auch das letzte Jahr nix anderes als piano gefahren....
Also falls jemand heute, morgen oder So laaangsam fährt, meldet euch! Ansonsten komm ich gerne Di mit, zumindest auf den ersten Berg...


----------



## luckylocke (18. Mai 2012)

Denkpause schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Mal was anderes - geniale Erfindung:
> http://www.mdr.de/einfach-genial/eg_fahrrad108.html
> http://www.magniclight.com/MagnicLight/index.php/de/
> ...


 

Über Testberichte würde ich gerne informiert werden. Gibt es auch einen Schutz gegen Überspannung (bei schneller Abfahrt mit dem RR)?
Bin am Dienstag raus, werde mich an der Sophienhöhe bei Düren vergnügen (müssen).


----------



## gerdu (18. Mai 2012)

Die Regeneration beim Mehmet ist doch immer perfekt...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Mai 2012)

Momentan hab ich vor morgen ne Runde zu drehen, bin aber noch unentschlossen ob Eifel oder Siebengebirge... jemand irgendwie/irgendwo dabei ?!


----------



## luckylocke (20. Mai 2012)

@andi: Ich bin dabei... Mir wäre ein Start ab Bonn recht, dann aber nicht so weit weg. Wann  und wo solls denn los gehen?


----------



## gerdu (21. Mai 2012)

Heute noch jemand Lust auf eine Regenerationsrunde?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Mai 2012)

japs, 18:30 timo ?


----------



## gerdu (21. Mai 2012)

ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luanna (21. Mai 2012)

...wäre auch dabei, sofern sich das Wetter hält. Bis nachher dann!


----------



## LessMess (22. Mai 2012)

Hab ich was verpasst?fährt heute jemand?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. Mai 2012)

Ich werd erst Mittwoch oder Donnerstag wieder fahren.


----------



## gerdu (22. Mai 2012)

...ich kann heut' auch nicht, evtl. Do nochmal


----------



## LessMess (22. Mai 2012)

bin dann auch raus-dann ein schönes,langes WE und bis evtl nächsten Di.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Mai 2012)

werde heute ne runde drehen, aber nicht so lang, jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (23. Mai 2012)

...kann heut nicht


----------



## scotty007 (24. Mai 2012)

Heute jemand am Start. Tendenz 18:30 Uhr?


----------



## gerdu (26. Mai 2012)

Viel Spass und Erfolg an die 24 h Fahrer ..


----------



## luckylocke (27. Mai 2012)

@gerdu: Vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche. Hier findest Du unser Ergebnis. Es war sehr spannend, nachts lagen wir zeitweise auf dem ersten Platz. 
http://my3.raceresult.com/details/r...EVENT Presenter&CertificateLink=1&format=view
Leider war unser Vorteil beim Nachtfahren schnell vorbei und unser Vorsprung schmolz dahin.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Mai 2012)

Gerade erst einmal Pizza bestellt, mmmmmhhhh 
War nen schönes, aber auch anstrengendes Wochenende. Hier mal für deine Statistik Gernot: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/182516880 wobei du ja noch 2 Runden mehr hast. Leider hab ich es ab und zu verpeilt in den richtigen Augenblicken die Runden zu starten/stoppen, aber wurscht...
Man sieht auf jeden Fall wieder meine typischen 2 - 2,5 Stunden die ich mit hohen Puls fahren kann und dann den "Einbruch". Vielleicht müsste ich echt mal lange Grundlagen Einheiten machen ?!

Nun denn,
bis Dienstag wahrscheinlich!


----------



## gerdu (27. Mai 2012)

Glückwunsch - 

Bis Dienstag......


----------



## scotty007 (28. Mai 2012)

Respekt! Glückwunsch auch...

Dienstag klappt wahrscheinlich nicht bei mir...


----------



## aceofspades (28. Mai 2012)

wow - meinen Respekt


----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. Mai 2012)

Werd heute doch nicht am Start sein sondern mal mit der Uni-Rennrad-Truppe fahren, aber vielleicht ja Donnerstag nochmal?


----------



## luckylocke (29. Mai 2012)

Ich muss leider auch für heute und den Rest der Woche absagen.
@gerdu: wie kann ich denn die Zinsen für die mittlerweile angesammelten geschuldeten Weizenbiere auszahlen? In Ramazotti oder in Raki?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (29. Mai 2012)

@Lucky: es reicht wenn Du mich nächsten Sonntag vorlässt

Fährt heut' eigentlich jemand, wenn nicht fahr ich wohl Rennrad oder mit den Anfängern


----------



## sun909 (29. Mai 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Werd heute doch nicht am Start sein sondern mal mit der Uni-Rennrad-Truppe fahren, aber vielleicht ja Donnerstag nochmal?



Ja ja, Andi, wird auch Zeit, dass du mal Kondition aufbaust 

Nicht so schwächeln wie am Samstag/Sonntag 

Viel Spaß, lass dich demnächst auch nochmal bei uns sehen, wir fahren ja nicht nur Dienstags...

grüße
sun909


----------



## Xartixru (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo! 
Bin neu heir, würde gerne mich für Touren in Kottenforst anschliessen.
Gibt es feste termine?
Gruesse,
yaro


----------



## AndiBonn86 (31. Mai 2012)

@Xartixru: Im Kottenforst sind wir quasi nie unterwegs, dafür oft im Siebengebirge. Wir fahren tendenziell schon etwas sportlicher und flotter. Wenn dir das nicht so entgegen kommt und du es eher gemütlich angehst dann würde ich dir eher den Thread der " Dienstagstreff Kottenforst/Ramersdorf/Königswinter der Gemütlichfahrer - Teil 2 " oder "Anfängertreff Bonn" empfehlen. Alles nette Mitmenschen 

@gerdu: Ultrastrecke für Kirchzarten ist gebucht, ich seh mich jetzt schon leiden... mal gucken was die 6:20h Wert sind


----------



## Xartixru (31. Mai 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> @Xartixru: ...Wir fahren tendenziell schon etwas sportlicher und flotter. Wenn dir das nicht so entgegen kommt ....
> 
> dochdoch, fahre auch eher was sportlicher.
> Passt momentan ganzgut zur Vorbereitung auf mein erstes transalp.
> ...


----------



## gerdu (31. Mai 2012)

...nö, Downhiller sind wir nicht, wir fahren eher Trails hoch und Asphalt runter, das behaupten zumindest die anderen ;-)

Wir starten normalerweise Dienstags um 18:30 vor T-Mobile / Landgrabenweg, oder nach Absprache hier im Forum. 

Schau einfach mal vorbei um Dir Deine eigene Meinung zu bilden.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (31. Mai 2012)

wie schauts eigentlich mit heute aus? ich würde fahren, aber kann net so lange... daher wäre 18Uhr start gut  wird ne stage-tour (diesmal wirklich!) da die anderen momentan nicht fahrbereit sind...


----------



## Xartixru (31. Mai 2012)

Bin heute gerne dabei! 18:00 passt!


----------



## gerdu (31. Mai 2012)

ich schaff's heute nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Juni 2012)

Morgen wirds wahrscheinlich bei mir klappen! Da das Vierteljahrhundert dann auch abgeschlossen ist, wirds bei Mehmet vielleicht das ein oder andere Getränk mehr geben 

Hat noch jemand Interesse an dem UltraBike Marathon? (17.06.2012)
http://www.black-forest-ultra-bike.de/eip/pages/47_strecken.php
Wird ne Wochenend-Aktion und es könnte so arrangiert werden, dass noch ein Platz im Auto frei ist


----------



## gerdu (4. Juni 2012)

Bin morgen dabei....


----------



## luckylocke (4. Juni 2012)

Morgen bin ich auch dabei und freue mich auf die alkoholfreien Drinks.

Einmal im Jahr muss ich doch glatt am WE arbeiten, in diesem Jahr am 17.6.. Viel Spass im Blackwood-Forest


----------



## scotty007 (4. Juni 2012)

Dann bin ich morgen auch mal wieder dabei...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Juni 2012)

Dann mal viel Erfolg euch morgen, beim Kampf der Giganten  Ich werd mein Glück mal auf der Langstrecke in Rhens versuchen...


----------



## luckylocke (9. Juni 2012)

@andi: Ebenfalls viel Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (10. Juni 2012)

Danke ebenso


----------



## luckylocke (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 
@andi: meine Glückwünsche, dein Ergebnis sieht gut aus.
@uwe: hab zwar noch keine Ergebnisse gefunden, gratuliere aber schonmal zur nachtbikerinternen Wertung. Vielen Dank nochmal für die Hilfe vorm Start (hatte schon vorm Rennen einen Platten).Bin mal gespannt auf das Abschneiden der Staffeln insgesamt.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Juni 2012)

Die Ergebnisse sind inzwischen online! Hattest du noch nen zweiten Platten während des Rennens, oder was war los Gernot? 

Hauptsache alle sind wieder heile im Ziel  Ich war einmal kurz sportlich abgestiegen, aber nix passiert... Nur hatte ich ärgerlicherweise auf den ersten 5km meine Flasche verloren  Musste mich also von Verpflegungsstation zu Verpflegungsstation kämpfen und dort immer anhalten und ordentlich zuschlagen. Zwischendurch kam auch der Mann mit dem Hammer vorbei, da sind einige Minuten liegen geblieben bis der nächste Riegel wirkte.


@lessmess: Glückwunsch zum Podium  Die Siegerehrung hab ich aber leider verpasst... was gabs denn als Geschenk ?


----------



## luckylocke (10. Juni 2012)

Da schließe ich mich gerne an: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Podiumsplatz. Ich hoffe auch, das Du reichlich vom Sponsor geehrt  wurdest (auch materiell).


----------



## gerdu (10. Juni 2012)

@lessmess: Glückwunsch
@Andi: Glückwunsch
@Gernot: kein Thema
@alle: ab 19 Uhr Pawlow


----------



## luckylocke (10. Juni 2012)

Ich wäre erst um ca. 20.15 Uhr da. Ich will das Fussballspiel noch zu Ende schauen..


----------



## gerdu (10. Juni 2012)

...kein Problem, wir warten dann mit dem ersten Bier auf Dich.


----------



## luckylocke (10. Juni 2012)

Okay, dann bis später


----------



## gerdu (11. Juni 2012)

Wer ist morgen dabei ?


----------



## luckylocke (11. Juni 2012)

Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (11. Juni 2012)

nur wenn's trocken ist...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Juni 2012)

weiß es noch nicht 100%ig...

bei der vorhersage kann ich nur hoffen, dass meine flaschen am rad bleiben  http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/...rten&BKM=Baden-Wuerttemberg/Kirchzarten_79199


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Juni 2012)

habe heute mal keinen bock und werd erst donnerstag wieder ne runde fahren...


----------



## gerdu (16. Juni 2012)

...bevor ich's vergesse: Viel Erfolg im Schwarzwald!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Juni 2012)

Danke  Bin gerade eben wiedergekommen... war prima, alles gut geklappt, nicht gestürzt, gutes Wetter, ne gelungene Veranstaltung! Und das erste mal die 3000hm geknackt! Vielleicht wechsel ich ja jetzt auf Langstrecke 

Bis Dienstag!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Juni 2012)

Hab gesehen du hast dich für die Langstrecke angemeldet, Gernot. Net schlecht  Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich mir das so bald wieder antun will... Momentan tendiere ich eher zu der Mittelstrecke. Die Langstrecke ist dort auch wesentlich langsamer als in Kirchzarten, man wäre also ca. 7 Stunden unterwegs, puh.


----------



## gerdu (18. Juni 2012)

...bin Di dabei.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Juni 2012)

heute jemand am start? vielleicht auch ne ruhige runde rennrad? aber auf der linken rheinseite


----------



## gerdu (18. Juni 2012)

keine Lust, ich glaub aber die Anfänger fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (18. Juni 2012)

Yau, in einem Anflug von Größenwahn hab ich mich für die Langstrecke angemeldet, mal schauen, wie es wird. Zur Zeit komme ich nur zu kurzen Touren. Gerade bin ich in der Rhön rumgefahren. 
Morgen werde ich mich auch nochmal hier vergnügen.
@Andi: hab mir gerade deine ZDF angeschaut. Sieht gut aus. Wird eigentlich jedes Jahr die gleiche Strecke gefahren?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß gerade net was "mein ZDF" sein soll? Wenn du die UltraStrecke meinst, soweit ich weiß sind die immer identisch...


----------



## scotty007 (18. Juni 2012)

Werde morgen wohl nicht fahren, da ich noch etwas packen muss für unsere Tour.
Würde aber zum Dönermann nachkommen - wie immer, 21 Uhr?


----------



## aceofspades (18. Juni 2012)

oh mannn, was für ein Doping nehmt ihr bloss - das kann doch nicht nur Weizen sein


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Juni 2012)

Bin gerade ziemlich unentschlossen.... würde heute jemand mitfahren, so ne kleine runde zwischen 18:15 und 20:15 ?


----------



## gerdu (20. Juni 2012)

...hab hier noch ziemlich viel zu tun - schaffe es heute nicht - morgen vielleicht noch mal mit den Anfängern.

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (21. Juni 2012)

Hab ich gerade bei den Anfängern gelesen:

@bremse .... hää ... was habe ich da eben gelesen ... nomen est omen ... uwe von den nightridern fährt heute mit .... vergiss das mit total gemütlich
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@uwe: Alles Vorurteile, oder;-)?


----------



## gerdu (21. Juni 2012)

Also ich wär der letzte, der bei den Anfängern Tempo macht...


----------



## aceofspades (21. Juni 2012)

@Uwe : kommst halt auch langsam ins Alter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. Juni 2012)

http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...esagt-Radsportler-kommen-nicht;art751,3198225

Wird wohl nix mit einem schönen Saisonabschluss und letzten Fitnesstest


----------



## luckylocke (24. Juni 2012)

@andi: Schade um den Dauner Marathon

Ich kann leider am Dienstag wieder nicht mitfahren...


----------



## zett78 (25. Juni 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...esagt-Radsportler-kommen-nicht;art751,3198225
> 
> Wird wohl nix mit einem schönen Saisonabschluss und letzten Fitnesstest



ist zu viel Waldautobahn


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. Juni 2012)

Ich überlege vllt heute ne Runde zu drehen. Hätte jemand Interesse??


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. Juni 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Ich überlege vllt heute ne Runde zu drehen. Hätte jemand Interesse??


 
Wann?


----------



## zett78 (25. Juni 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Wann?



Hm, würde ja auch mal wieder gerne mit dir!!

aber gestern war heftig: http://www.rdhf.be/

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. Juni 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> Hm, würde ja auch mal wieder gerne mit dir!! aber gestern war heftig: http://www.rdhf.be/ Gruß Michael


 
Hey, den Bildern nach war das ziemlich tough und die Strecke gut glatt, im Vergleich dazu war die Ausfahrt am Donnerstagabend über Schmelztal und Bunkertrail wohl supergriffig. Diese Woche geht bei mir sonst nur noch der Mittwoch, ab nächste Woche dann flexibler Grüße B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. Juni 2012)

Bin mal wieder total unschlüssig und nicht wirklich motiviert gerade, aber da ich ja beim dem internen HM-Contest hinterher hinke würde ich mich für ne runde aufraffen...  18:15 bei T-Mobile ?!


----------



## gerdu (25. Juni 2012)

Bei mir klappts heut nicht, kannst also was gut machen.

Wer ist morgen am Start?

Ach so: 70723


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. Juni 2012)

Bin morgen dabei!

@gernot: Bist du am Wochenende, genauer am Samstag, hier vor Ort? Ich hatte überlegt in die großen Fußstapfen (oder auch Reifenspuren) von Marco und Uwe zu treten und den Karl-Kaufmann-Weg nach Trier zu fahren wenn das Wetter passt und mein leichter Schnupfen mich nicht hindert. Ist natürlich eher eine konditionelle Herausforderung als eine fahrtechnische. Wäre doch ein super Training für den Erbeskopfmarathon  Natürlich ist auch jeder andere eingeladen sich anzuschließen! Ob ich die Tour auch alleine starte weiß ich noch net so recht, wäre ja schon arg lang


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. Juni 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Bin mal wieder total unschlüssig und nicht wirklich motiviert gerade, aber da ich ja beim dem internen HM-Contest hinterher hinke würde ich mich für ne runde aufraffen...  18:15 bei T-Mobile ?!


 
Zu spät gesehen, war schon aus dem Netz; hätte aber auch zeitlich nicht mehr gepaßt ...


----------



## zett78 (25. Juni 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Hey, den Bildern nach war das ziemlich tough und die Strecke gut glatt, im Vergleich dazu war die Ausfahrt am Donnerstagabend über Schmelztal und Bunkertrail wohl supergriffig. Diese Woche geht bei mir sonst nur noch der Mittwoch, ab nächste Woche dann flexibler Grüße B.



Prima! Freue mich schon! Wäre schön, wenn auch das Wetter mal wieder der Jahreszeit entsprechen würde 
Stelle morgen mal ein paar Bilder in mein Profil, Strecke in Belgien war echt anspruchsvoll, aber sehr schön.


----------



## luckylocke (27. Juni 2012)

@andi: Hi Andi, am Samstag kann ich nicht, der Sonntag würde bei mir passen. Hatte eigentlich vor bei Overath nach den Frosthelm-Trails in der Gegend zu suchen. An- und Rückfahrt natürlich mit dem Rad. Karl-Kaufmann ohne das Steinerberghaus wäre auch nicht schlecht, halt nur nicht am Sa.


----------



## gerdu (1. Juli 2012)

schöne Grüsse aus den Dolomitis!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. Juli 2012)

Sieht nett aus  Schon die 80.000 voll ??


----------



## aceofspades (1. Juli 2012)

blauer Himmel - wow - noch viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (1. Juli 2012)

Grad einmal gefahren

74612


----------



## luckylocke (1. Juli 2012)

@gerdu: Schönen Urlaub noch, vor so einer Dolomiten-Kulisse bestimmt sehr schön und hoffentlich trailreich.


----------



## Denkpause (2. Juli 2012)

Morgen jemand dabei?
VG
Ulle


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. Juli 2012)

Bin noch unsicher, bin momentan etwas angeschlagen, vielleicht frag ich mal zu ner gemütlichen Runde bei den Anfängern an...

Sonst wären es wohl nur wir zwei ?!


----------



## luckylocke (2. Juli 2012)

Ich bin die nächsten Wochen raus: disloszierter Bruch einer Rippe.
P.S.: Gibt es auch waldtaugliche Dreiräder?


----------



## gerdu (3. Juli 2012)

...was passiert?

Winterberg oder mit den Spaniern heftig gefeiert?

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LessMess (7. Juli 2012)

Mensch Gernot,wie gehts?das Dreirad müsste aber Luftgefedert sein-was machst du zu Zeit?ich kann wegen einer Bronchitis die ich seit fast 4 Wochen habe auch nicht zum Erbeskopf...dir erst mal gute Besserung!


----------



## luckylocke (7. Juli 2012)

Es geht so. Es ist extrem nervig, gerade in dieser Jahreszeit und vor dem Urlaub sowas passierte. Durch den Bruch und die Schmerzmittel bin ich stark eingeschränkt. Der Erbeskopf-Marathon fällt natürlich flach.
@lessmess: Dir auch eine gute Besserung, bis bald im Wald. Geht´s jetzt erstmal nach Korsika?


----------



## gerdu (10. Juli 2012)

Wer ist eigentlich heute am Start?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Juli 2012)

Ich


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. Juli 2012)

Hättet ihr noch einen Platz?


----------



## gerdu (10. Juli 2012)

...logisch, wir müssen doch unseren schlechten Ruf verteidigen.

Wie immer 18:30 bei T-Mobile


----------



## LessMess (10. Juli 2012)

kann leider nur morgen abend und nur mit meinem alten Bike-beim neuen werden alle Lager gewechselt, da wohl 4 falsch eingebaut waren (Radon-Skeen).Das wurde bei der H&S Inspektion natürlich nicht festgestellt- wäre ja ein Garantiefall, sch.... drauf.
euch heute viel Spass
@ Uwe: wie ist dein hm- Stand?


----------



## luckylocke (10. Juli 2012)

Bin dabei (bei Mehmet). 
Bin so gegen 20.45 Uhr da, je nach dem wie die Bahnen fahren.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Juli 2012)

Ich fahr morgen solang es nicht wie aus Eimern schüttet, wer noch? 
Gerne auch Wahnbach und HCM wenn man es zügig durchzieht.


----------



## gerdu (11. Juli 2012)

....brauch mal 'ne Pause - höchstens bei Sommereinbruch wär ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. Juli 2012)

Würde gerne, bin aber verhindert ...


----------



## gerdu (16. Juli 2012)

..wer fährt morgen?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. Juli 2012)

joar ich mal wieder, nech
gibts irgendeinen total neuen, genialen, bahnbrechenden vorschlag was/wo man mal hin könnte??? sonst würde ich mal nen track um die waldgebiete um den hühnerberg zusammenstellen. vielleicht ist da ja noch der ein oder andere trail dabei... oder die ein oder andere sackgasse


----------



## gerdu (16. Juli 2012)

...wegen mir können wir das gerne mal ausprobieren, falls das Wetter einigermaßen stabil ist - sonst fahre ich lieber nur im Nahbereich um Mehmet


----------



## luckylocke (17. Juli 2012)

Bin nicht dabei, wünsche euch viel Spass und bekommt keinen Sonnenbrand


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Juli 2012)

tja, heut morgen war es noch reine ironie mit dem sonnenbrand... und jetzt ?? schaut mal raus


----------



## luckylocke (17. Juli 2012)

Nix da Ironie, nennt mich Prophet


----------



## aceofspades (22. Juli 2012)

hab beim Surven den Uwe entdeckt - hat einen Platz in der Ruhmes-Halle 

http://www.bikehotel-steineggerhof.com/de/mountainbike/die-wand-35.html

http://www.mountainbiker.it/mountai...flistung.php?we_objectID=249&we_objectTID=378


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. Juli 2012)

ich seh gerade, das könnte eigentlich bei einer der tagestouren zwischen insbruck und gardasee eingebaut werden  so als kleines gimmick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Juli 2012)

heute 18:30 jemand? früher werd ich net schaffen weil ich noch die gabel umbauen möchte...


edit: evtl kommt ein besichtigungstermin dazwischen, also abwarten


----------



## luckylocke (23. Juli 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> ich seh gerade, das könnte eigentlich bei einer der tagestouren zwischen insbruck und gardasee eingebaut werden  so als kleines gimmick


 
Fahren wir halt ne Viertelstunde eher los, kurz die Wand rauf und runter, dann weiter zum Lago


----------



## gerdu (23. Juli 2012)

...ich würde heute eher eine Spazierfahrrunde mit dem Rennrad machen, so gegen 6 bei mir.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Juli 2012)

hm dafür müsste ich noch den schlauch tauschen...
wärst du denn für die eifel-seite zu begeistern? die wenigen male in diesem jahr mitm rennrad war ich immer nur da auf der 7G-seite


----------



## gerdu (23. Juli 2012)

Ehrlichgesagt nicht - höchstens wenn wir mal länger fahren, geht heut aber nicht.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Juli 2012)

dann werd ich wohl heute bissel schrauben und dann ne testrunde fahren, bin gespannt es sich fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (23. Juli 2012)

Sehe gerade erst jetzt Eure Einträge:
könnte ne lockere Tour anbieten - 18:30 Vinxler PP?


----------



## gerdu (24. Juli 2012)

...heut um 18:30 noch jemand dabei?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. Juli 2012)

jo...


----------



## gerdu (30. Juli 2012)

...wie schaut's diese Woche mit einer gemütlichen Runde am Di aus?


----------



## DrZulo (30. Juli 2012)

Gerne!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. Juli 2012)

ja, ein schönes piano Ründchen. Ich komm in meiner Alpentagestoursimulationsausrüstung.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. Juli 2012)

argh, ein besichtigungstermin ist dazwischen gekommen... werde morgen alleine ne runde drehen und dann wahrscheinlich später zu mehmet kommen


----------



## gerdu (30. Juli 2012)

...ich wollte heute eine wirklich gemütliche, kleine Test- und Einstellrunde drehen. Falls jemand Lust hat mitzukommen...


----------



## DrZulo (30. Juli 2012)

Wollten grerade auch zu einer Ründe aufbrechen. Wann willst du los?


----------



## gerdu (30. Juli 2012)

...schaffe es kaum vor 18:30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (31. Juli 2012)

Bin noch nicht so in Form, vielleicht komme ich auch noch zu M


----------



## gerdu (31. Juli 2012)

...wegen magerer Nachtbikerdichte würde ich mich heut denn auch den Anfängern anschliessen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (31. Juli 2012)

vielleicht rufe ich gegen 19:30 / 20:00Uhr mal an und schließe zu euch auf, wenn man zufällig halbwegs in der selben ecke ist...


----------



## scotty007 (31. Juli 2012)

Ich würde um 19 Uhr am bekannten Parkplatz in Vinxel aufschlagen. Wenn niemand da ist, klingel ich auch mal durch...


----------



## gerdu (31. Juli 2012)

...ich hab jetzt bei den Anfängern nicht so'n Einfluss auf die Streckenführung, mal schauen was sich machen lässt.


----------



## luckylocke (6. August 2012)

Hi,
wie sieht´s denn bei Euch mit dem morgigen Abend aus? Würde mal wieder mitfahren...


----------



## gerdu (6. August 2012)

Bin dabei....


----------



## DrZulo (6. August 2012)

Hallo, heute Abend jemand Lust auf eine Runde?


----------



## gerdu (6. August 2012)

Wenn Du nach MH kommst..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrZulo (6. August 2012)

... dann lieber morgen!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. August 2012)

Los gehts


----------



## luckylocke (8. August 2012)

@andi: Dann viel Spass in den Alpen

Wir (Dr. Zulo und ich) wollen heute um 18.00 Uhr am altbekannten Treffpunkt bei T-Mobile ins südliche 7GB starten. Mitfahrer sind willkommen...


----------



## Luanna (8. August 2012)

Da schließe ich mich gern an, bis später!


----------



## gerdu (8. August 2012)

Ok ok - bin auch dabei


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. August 2012)

So da melde ich mich mal kurz. Der dritte Tag ist nun vorbei und bisher läufts jut, schöne Trails, viele Höhenmeter, zügiges Tempo, wie es zu erwarten war  
Hab jetzt die ganzen Namen der Sachen die wir gefahren sind nicht im Kopf, aber hier mal ein paar Bilder auf die Schnelle















Und die Strecken, aber hier gibts oft GPS-Aussetzer, daher teilweise lücken- und sprunghaft:
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/208582986
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/208582937


So jetzt aber ins Bett, morgen steht ne Tour an von Le Prese auf gut 900hm über den Passo Della Sforzellina mit 3006hm, mal schauen was das gibt 

Bis demnächst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luanna (10. August 2012)

Echt schöne Landschaft, dort würd ich jetzt auch gern sein!


----------



## luckylocke (11. August 2012)

Hat jemand Interesse an einer Tour im Siegtal? Start am Sonntag, 12:15 Uhr am Bhf. Herchen (ich würde mit der Bahn ab Bonn-Oberkassel anreisen). 
Es sind ca. 45 km und 800 ? Hm
Einkehr:
http://www.elmores.de/start.html


----------



## DrZulo (11. August 2012)

Schade! Wir sind leider im Münsterland...


----------



## gerdu (13. August 2012)

...ich kann diese Woche am Dienstag nicht, jemand Mo oder Mi dabei - vielleicht auch 'ne  etwas trailigere Aktion.

Unseren Sommerjahresausflug zum Spitzkehrenweg nach Dernau haben wir ja auch noch nicht gemacht.

@Andi: schöne Bilder, bis auf das Schiebefoto - sowas gehört sich nicht ;-) ; 100.000 schon voll? Ich bin 392 drüber....

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## luckylocke (13. August 2012)

Hi,

ich kann nur am Di, vielleicht noch am Do...
@gerdu: Hast Du mal wegen dem 24ten gefragt?


----------



## gerdu (13. August 2012)

Muss leider wegen Terminkollision alleine kommen.


----------



## scotty007 (13. August 2012)

Kann auch nur Dienstag
@gerdu: wir lassen auf Dich anschreiben


----------



## luckylocke (14. August 2012)

Ich bin um 1830 am üblichen Treffpunkt.


----------



## scotty007 (14. August 2012)

ich schaffe das nicht - bin um 19 Uhr mal am Vinxler PP.


----------



## scotty007 (14. August 2012)

Heute war der Wurm drin: Schraube am Schaltwerk ist abgerissen, Schaltauge aber heil. 



Weiss jemand, ob man die Schraube austauschen kann oder ein neues Schaltwerk fällig ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (15. August 2012)

...sollte schon gehen, wenn der Rest noch gerade ist


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. August 2012)

So, letzer Abend in Arco! Alles heile geblieben bis auf ein paar Kratzer, sowohl am Bike als auch am Körper. Nächsten Dienstag bin ich also wieder am Start 

Und ein kleines Rätsel (für Uwe):
ieiga


----------



## luckylocke (16. August 2012)

Glückwunsch zur gelungenen Alpenüberquerung
Hab einfach mal mitgeraten und würde sagen: 95971 Aber welche Einheit?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. August 2012)

Codeknacker Gernot  

Wie schauts mit heute aus? Ich würde ne Runde drehen wollen...


----------



## gerdu (20. August 2012)

Kann heut nicht.

Morgen ganz norma, Mi würde ich 'ne Stagetour vorschlagen. Vielleicht kommt ja der ein oder andere abfahrtssichere Anfäger dazu.


----------



## luckylocke (20. August 2012)

@andi: wäre heute dabei, aber ohne Einkehr beim M.
18:30 wäre am altbekannten Treffpunkt wäre okay?

Morgen bin ich natürlich auch dabei, um die letzte tropische Nacht zu nutzen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. August 2012)

jop passt


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. August 2012)

gerdu schrieb:


> Mi würde ich 'ne Stagetour vorschlagen. Vielleicht kommt ja der ein oder andere abfahrtssichere Anfäger dazu.


 
Mi. wäre ich voraussichtlich dabei ...


----------



## scotty007 (20. August 2012)

Bei mir ginge heute nur M. - morgen Komplett-Menü wäre aber sinnvoller...

@Andi: Glückwunsch und: ein Wahnsinns-Code


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (20. August 2012)

...und ich hab die ganze Zeit gedacht es sei die "Spinattasche"


----------



## luckylocke (20. August 2012)

Achtung!!! Im Bunkertrail hat sich ein Rudel von uns subventionierter Frührentner ausgetobt und hat aus purer Naturverbundenheit Stämme und Stöcke in den Weg gelegt.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. August 2012)

puh war das heute schnell und viel, morgen aber ultra piano!


----------



## gerdu (20. August 2012)

...ich denke der Artikel neulich im Kölner Express hat eher Nachahmer aufgerufen anstatt ein Schuldbewusstsein bei den Fallenstellern auszulösen. 

Wenn Ihr Euch heut' müde gefahren habt kann ich ja morgen Gas geben...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. August 2012)

... dann wird das morgen nix für mich; drei Wochen Familienstrandurlaub haben mir jegliche Kondition genommen ...


----------



## gerdu (21. August 2012)

...hast Dich im Tag vertan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (21. August 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... dann wird das morgen nix für mich; drei Wochen Familienstrandurlaub haben mir jegliche Kondition genommen ...



aber deine Technik hast du nicht im Sand vergraben, insofern kein Problem für dich  

Gruß Michael


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. August 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> aber deine Technik hast du nicht im Sand vergraben, insofern kein Problem für dich
> 
> Gruß Michael


 
Nee, sogar noch besser geworden: Jetzt kann ich sogar Rittersandburgen mit Wassergraben und Holzstöckchenzugbrücke!  Grüße Bernd.


----------



## LessMess (21. August 2012)

bin auch dabei -halte euch wie immer den Rücken frei


----------



## gerdu (21. August 2012)

...beim Sandburgen bauen oder beim Biken.

Heute um 18:30 oder morgen um 18 Uhr - Fragen über Fragen!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. August 2012)

Okay, etwas präziser: Heute 18 Uhr zum Biken (mit Förmchen im Rucksack und wenig Kondition in den Beinen)?


----------



## gerdu (22. August 2012)

Jau


----------



## zett78 (22. August 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Okay, etwas präziser: Heute 18 Uhr zum Biken (mit Förmchen im Rucksack und wenig Kondition in den Beinen)?



Hm, schade, habe heute Ruhetag 
Viel Spaß und bis demnächst!!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. August 2012)

um mal etwas anderes von der welt zu sehen, auch wenns einen nicht vom hocker hauen wird, werde ich heute stur dem track hier folgen http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.88717.html Mit anfahrt sind es dann schon so 70km, daher 18:00Uhr start und zügiges tempo, sodass man gegen 21Uhr wieder da ist... höhenmeter sinds ja net so viele, ca. 400...
jemand dabei?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. August 2012)

Sieht nett aus, bin aber abends privat verbucht, familiärer Staatsbesuch der Schwiegermutter = ab 18 Uhr Anwesenheitspflicht; die eine Ausnahmegenehmigung habe ich gestern abend bereits verfahren!


----------



## gerdu (23. August 2012)

Werde heute entweder den Anfängern hinterher oder Rennrad fahren, ansonsten aber eine gute Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (23. August 2012)

@andi: Finde es grundsätzlich interessant, wie wärs mit So?


----------



## aceofspades (23. August 2012)

@Andi: den Track kenne ich - bin ich auch schon gefahren - in der Mitte fehlt ein Stück Track - da musst du quer durch den Wald - am Bombentrichter ist es geil, da kannst dich austoben - um den See macht es auch richtig Spass - eigentlich ein guter Track


----------



## gerdu (27. August 2012)

?

würde morgen gerne mal den neuen "Jupptrail" ausprobieren und mit dem langsamen Rad kommen - wie schaut's bei Euch aus?


----------



## luckylocke (27. August 2012)

Ich bin dabei...
Hab leider nur langsame Räder...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. August 2012)

Bin leider außwärts & ohne Rad unterwegs ... Grüße Bernd.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. August 2012)

Bin auch dabei, aber normal mitm Anthem, fahr vorher schon nen bissel, muss mal etwas gegen das Missverhältnis 2,5h Biken <-> 3-4h Döner & Pawlow tun


----------



## scotty007 (27. August 2012)

Jau, bin dabei. Canyon sollte auch wieder tun...


----------



## LessMess (28. August 2012)

bin auch dabei,hab nur das schnelle,hat mir bisher auch nichts genutzt...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. August 2012)

Michael und ich starten heute um 15 Uhr ab Fähre KöWi; jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (4. September 2012)

jemand heute am Start?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. September 2012)

Dienstag wieder!

113721


----------



## luckylocke (9. September 2012)

Wie wäre es denn mit dem Montag als Radeltag, damit wir am Di zum Feuerwerk auf Pützchens Markt können?


----------



## gerdu (9. September 2012)

111758 - schöne Grüsse aus Winterberg....


----------



## scotty007 (9. September 2012)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit dem Montag als Radeltag, damit wir am Di zum Feuerwerk auf Pützchens Markt können?



Bin gerade zurück vom RCB-Wochenende in Wittlich. Werde zumindest bis Mitte der Woche nichts radeln; Dienstag Pützchen-Markt hängt vom Wetter ab.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. September 2012)

Fahre heute net, morgen aber schon wenns net total schüttet...

Hab nochmal geschaut mit Büchel ( http://www.mountainbikefestival.de/ ) Entweder haben die die Strecken nochmal abgeändert oder ich hab mich gründlich vertan. Die Langstrecke sind "nur" 75km/1432 hm, ich hatte was mit 2000hm im Kopf... Der Start ist auch sehr human mit 11:00Uhr.
Somit wäre ich also doch bei der Langstrecke dabei! 
Wer noch ?? Uwe, Uwe, Gernot, Martin, Andi ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. September 2012)

Heute jemand ?!


----------



## luckylocke (11. September 2012)

In Büchel bin ich sehr wahrscheinlich dabei...
Heute Abend muss ich passen.


----------



## gerdu (11. September 2012)

Bin noch in Winterberg - nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## luckylocke (12. September 2012)

Fährt heute jemand ein Ründchen? Morgen bin ich verhindert.


----------



## scotty007 (12. September 2012)

Heute konnte ich nicht. Fährt denn morgen jemand?


----------



## luckylocke (13. September 2012)

Ich werde am Freitagnachmittag, ab Timo um 16.00 Uhr wieder ins 7GB rollen...


----------



## gerdu (17. September 2012)

...hat jemand Lust das schöne Wetter heut noch mal auszunutzen?


----------



## scotty007 (17. September 2012)

Heute kann ich leider nicht. Wie sieht's denn morgen aus? Soll ja nicht unbedingt regnen, oder?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. September 2012)

Heute kann ich auch net, wahrscheinlich morgen, außer es kommt nen Wohnungstermin dazwischen....


----------



## LessMess (17. September 2012)

bin morgen auch wieder dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (17. September 2012)

Morgen ganz normal...


----------



## luckylocke (18. September 2012)

Bin heute auch dabei


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. September 2012)

Vielleicht ja der ein oder andere von euch Lust.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13384


Grüße Micha


----------



## gerdu (24. September 2012)

...nette Idee, bin allerdings anderweitig verpflichtet.

Morgen wer am Start?


----------



## LessMess (24. September 2012)

bin wieder dabei


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. September 2012)

wahrscheinlich schon...


----------



## luckylocke (24. September 2012)

Bin dabei...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. September 2012)

heut ist ja wieder fussball 

 ist das jetzt etwa jeden dienstag ?!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. September 2012)

werde heute nochmal ne runde drehen, ähnlicher umfang wie dienstag, falls jemand interesse hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (27. September 2012)

...würde mich heut' eher bei den Anfängern blicken lassen


----------



## luckylocke (27. September 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> werde heute nochmal ne runde drehen, ähnlicher umfang wie dienstag, falls jemand interesse hat...


 
storno


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. Oktober 2012)

hiermit frage ich ganz unverbindlich ohne jegliche gewähr, dass ich wirklich fahre, ob heute interesse besteht an einer runde die ich eventuell fahre?


----------



## aceofspades (1. Oktober 2012)

grzzzzhm, du fährst also heute eventuell ganz sicher, und das auch noch vielleicht


----------



## Luanna (1. Oktober 2012)

Bei einer eventuell langsamen Runde wäre ich wahrscheinlich dabei!
Wetter ist perfekt! Fragt sich nur, ob jemand mit mir langsam fährt...


----------



## DieterHaas (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, Andi!

Hier ist Dieter vom Freitag, Du erinnerst Dich!

Würde ab 18:10 Uhr mitkommen!

Melde dich mal unter: 0163 34 67 124 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. Oktober 2012)

das siebengebirge hängt mir ein bisschen zum hals raus, daher werde ich mich übern venusberg zum rodderberg aufmachen und dann mal schauen ob am rhein zurück oder über die felder...
wenn sich jemand anschließen will, dann 18:30 wie gewohnt bei t-mobile, wenn hier aber keiner mehr konkret zusagt bis 17:45, starte ich direkt von mir aus ohne den treffpunkt anzufahren...
tempo wie gewohnt piano...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. Oktober 2012)

bin weg..


----------



## gerdu (1. Oktober 2012)

...bin erst Do wieder in Bonn


----------



## luckylocke (3. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

die besten Grüße aus dem mittlerweile sonnigen Südtirol vom Ö und von mir.
Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine gute Diät? Das Essen ist wirklich sehr gut, jeder der fünf Gänge ist ein Genuß.
Ach ja: die Wand von Steinegg sind wir natürlich auch schon gefahren (runter,echt lebensgefährlich bei dem Laub und der Feuchtigkeit). @gerdu: du wirst hier vom Kurt echt vermisst, wer die Wand gefahren ist, bleibt anscheinend dauerhaft im Gedächtnis

Bis demnächst in heimischen Gefilden


----------



## gerdu (4. Oktober 2012)

Schöne Grüsse zurück....

Heute jemand?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Oktober 2012)

Wird nix, Besichtigung...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Oktober 2012)

Der Termin ist um 17:30, wenn du willst könnte man 18:30 bei dir sagen und dann zur Talsperre...


----------



## gerdu (4. Oktober 2012)

18:30 am Chinaschiff, falls von den Anfängern noch jemand dazukommen will


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Oktober 2012)

oke, ich versuch pünktlich zu sein, sonst schreib ich rechtzeitig ne sms


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. Oktober 2012)

hm ich sollte mich mal langsam um den reißverschluss meiner winterjacke kümmern... war ja kaum zeit bisher 

morgen wie eh und je?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (8. Oktober 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> das siebengebirge hängt mir ein bisschen zum hals raus, daher werde ich mich übern venusberg zum rodderberg aufmachen und dann mal schauen ob am rhein zurück oder über die felder...
> wenn sich jemand anschließen will, dann 18:30 wie gewohnt bei t-mobile, wenn hier aber keiner mehr konkret zusagt bis 17:45, starte ich direkt von mir aus ohne den treffpunkt anzufahren...
> tempo wie gewohnt piano...



Erstmal: Werden noch Neu-Mitfahrer aufgenommen?

Und dann: Mit was für Bikes fahrt ihr (Downhiller, All Mountains, Freerider) ? Wann trefft ihr euch so?


----------



## gerdu (8. Oktober 2012)

..jo, morgen 18:30 bei T-mobile

Wir sind immer offen fuer neur Mitfahrer, fahren eher mit CC Bikes, wenn nicht anders angekuendigt


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. Oktober 2012)

So um die 40-50km und 800hm sollte man schon bewältigen können um Spaß zu haben


----------



## RobG301 (8. Oktober 2012)

gerdu schrieb:


> ..jo, morgen 18:30 bei T-mobile
> 
> Wir sind immer offen fuer neur Mitfahrer, fahren eher mit CC Bikes, wenn nicht anders angekuendigt



Bei T-Mobile? Godesberg oder wo?

Gut dann reicht mein kleines AMS ja!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. Oktober 2012)

Der Treffpunkt ist hier https://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.72...22437,7.143311&spn=0.000359,0.001032&t=h&z=21


----------



## luckylocke (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann morgen nicht.


----------



## aceofspades (8. Oktober 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Der Treffpunkt ist hier https://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.72...22437,7.143311&spn=0.000359,0.001032&t=h&z=21


 
das Bild ist noch vom letzten Jahrtausend überig geblieben - ich hätte es fast nicht erkannt


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Oktober 2012)

am wochenende war mal wieder etwas zeit, daher ein kleines rätsel für zwischendurch!

was ist das? erstmal ohne hilfestellung 







bis heut abend!


----------



## gerdu (9. Oktober 2012)

Wahrscheinlich die Tracks aller gefahrenen Touren wobei die Farbe Deinen Pulsverlauf darstellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Oktober 2012)

nah dran  sind nur die tracks aus den letzten 2 monaten und die farben deuten an wie oft das stück befahren wurde... muss noch bissel verfeinert und in google maps eingebunden werden, so ist jedenfalls der plan


----------



## LessMess (9. Oktober 2012)

bin auch dabei-gerne auf den dunkelroten,dabei trailig rauf, breiter runter und obenrum zurück


----------



## RobG301 (10. Oktober 2012)

Habs leider zeitlich nicht geschafft gestern!

Schönes Bild mit den Touren!


----------



## gerdu (15. Oktober 2012)

Glückwunsch an die Büchelbiker!

Diese Woche jemand?


----------



## luckylocke (15. Oktober 2012)

Weiß nicht, ob ich es morgen rechtzeitig schaffe. Wenn ich doch rechtzeitig wieder in Bonn sein sollte, melde ich mich per SMS


----------



## scotty007 (15. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, noch nicht kalt genug... Vielleicht spontan.

Schließe mich den Glückwünschen an die Büchel-Starter und -Finisher an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin net dabei....
Werde in nächster Zeit nicht mehr so viel fahren, der Höhenmeter-Sieg sei dir gegönnt


----------



## LessMess (16. Oktober 2012)

bin leider wohl auch nicht dabei-habe noch keinen Sitter gefunden-falls doch,sms

 @Andy- wegen Umzug?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. Oktober 2012)

joar, und meine winterjacke wo der reißverschluss immernoch kaputt ist


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand Lust, am Freitag eine Runde durch das 7GB (oder den Kottenforst) bei Tageslicht zu fahren? Bin zeitlich recht flexibel ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Oktober 2012)

Moin, ja Lust schon, müsste das nur noch abklären... steht die Anfrage denn überhaupt noch?? Wenn ich kann, dann nur im Zeitfenster von 15-18, würde das passen ?!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Oktober 2012)

Paßt gut, 15 Uhr ab Nachtigallen (mit Wolfgang), 18 Uhr wieder in Bonn; wir können auch gemeinsam am Rhein anradeln; bist Du dabei?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Oktober 2012)

15Uhr da unten wird sportlich, aber sollte ich schaffen. Entweder bin ich pünktlich da (wo genau? Eingang zum Nachtigallental unten am Berg?) oder ich komm net...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Oktober 2012)

15 Uhr Eingang Nachtigallen; falls es nur ein paar Minuten sind, können wir warten, wenn Du dich kurz telefonisch meldest; handy-Nümmerken kommt per PN


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht ist der ein oder andere aus dem Alter raus sich zu messen  Wenn nicht, dann ist das hier ist ne ganz interessante Seite www.strava.com . Kannte ich bis zum Wochenende net...

Hier mal nen Beispiel: http://app.strava.com/segments/752098


Morgen sollte klappen bei mir.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. Oktober 2012)

Könnte heute auch ne kurze Runde drehen, jemand Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (22. Oktober 2012)

...brauch mal 'ne Pause - bin morgen wieder am Start


----------



## luckylocke (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab seit dem letzten Dienstag Radelpause.... sch...-Bronchitis. Bei mir wird es morgen nichts.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch nicht dabei; zu viel Arbeit ...


----------



## gerdu (22. Oktober 2012)

@Gernot: und ich sach noch, trink ein paar Ramazotti's gegen die Erkältung - aber Du musstest ja Di ohne Mehmet nach Hause fahren.
 @Andi: hab mir die Strava's mal ein bisschen angeschaut, das meiste findet man über den verunglückten Typen, der sich beim Versuch einen Rekord zu brechen umgebracht hat und dessen Eltern danach die Firma Strava verklagt haben - schräge Welt....

Ich würd ja auch gerne mal den Canyon Stoppomat machen - falls ich mal wieder in Form komme - Gerd verhindert das zur Zeit ja durch große Mengen Gummibärchenzeugs im Büro.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Oktober 2012)

lieber versuchen berg hoch die rekorde zu brechen als berg runter, das ist sicherer  den track wo wir auge gottes runter geflogen sind könnte man aber trotzdem hochladen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Oktober 2012)

heute option auf pawlow?


----------



## gerdu (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich nehme mal genug Geld mit


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. Oktober 2012)

Fahre heute net, werd lieber bissel was in der Wohnung machen


----------



## LessMess (30. Oktober 2012)

ich auch nicht- endlich kannst du renovieren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (30. Oktober 2012)

bin auch draussen heute


----------



## luckylocke (5. November 2012)

Ich bin morgen am Start. Kommt jemand mit auf ein leichtes und lockeres Ründchen durch den Matsch?


----------



## gerdu (5. November 2012)

na logisch...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. November 2012)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen am Start. Kommt jemand mit auf ein leichtes und lockeres Ründchen durch den Matsch?


 
Kann leider nicht; war am Freitag eine schöne Tour ...


----------



## scotty007 (5. November 2012)

Ja, hab's fest vor...
 @luckylocke: USB-Stick nicht vergessen


----------



## LessMess (5. November 2012)

leichtes lockeres Ründchen, da bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (5. November 2012)

Hallo, würde gerne morgen auch mitfahren!!

Wo trefft Ihr Euch und geht es so gegen 18:15-18:30 Uhr, da ich bis kurz vor 18:00 uhr arbeite!

Würde auch gerne mal öfters mitfahren, bin kein Anfänger!

Gruß

Dieter Haas


----------



## gerdu (5. November 2012)

wenn nicht anderweitig beschrieben immer 18:30 vor T-Mobile....


----------



## luckylocke (5. November 2012)

scotty007 schrieb:


> Ja, hab's fest vor...
> @_luckylocke_: USB-Stick nicht vergessen


 

Wieso? Fährt man mit sowas schneller?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. November 2012)

weiß noch net ob ichs heute schaffe wegen der wohnung, bin entweder pünktlich da oder net...


----------



## LessMess (6. November 2012)

trotz leicht und locker , bin heute zu schwach. euch viel Spaß


----------



## DieterHaas (7. November 2012)

Hallo, Zusammen!  Dann werde ich das hiermit auch mal machen: Echt eine super Tour gestern abend, anstrengend aber geil, vielen Dank dafür, auch beim Türken danach war es sehr nett und das Essen war auch o.k.! Wenn es nicht regnet, wie gesagt, nächsten Dienstag wieder, aber dann mit dünneren Reifen.  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## gerdu (12. November 2012)

....diese Woche jemand am Start?


----------



## luckylocke (12. November 2012)

Bin leider arbeitsbedingt am Di raus, was bei dem Wetter ärgerlich ist...

Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Der obere Teil des Ahrsteigs, mehr von der schönen Umgebung her, als von den Trails...


----------



## DieterHaas (12. November 2012)

Hallo, Ihr Lieben! Fährt von euch jemand morgen um 18:30 Uhr? War die Tage halbkrank, muß schauen, wie es mir morgen geht. Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. November 2012)

ich denke ich bin dabei, muss schauen wann ich hier wieder raus komme...
wenn du hinten den hans dampf gegen nen rocket ron 2,25 tauschst, sparste schonmal einige körner berg auf... und berg ab haste auf den waldautobahnen die wir nachtbiker stumpf herunterknallen nachdem wir die trails hochgehetzt sind, auch keine einbußen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schweini (12. November 2012)

Hi, bin morgen zur Abwechslung nach langer Abwesenheit auch mal wieder dabei! Aber bitte auch Trails runter, ich fahr nich umsonst seit ein paar Wochen mit nem All Mountain durch die Gegend...
Gruß, Raiko


----------



## luckylocke (12. November 2012)

Noch ein Tipp: der Thread "MTB-Rüppel am Drachenfels". Einfach gute Unterhaltung, besser als Kino. Ich hab für die Tatzeit übrigens ein Alibi


----------



## scotty007 (13. November 2012)

Bin für heute erkältungsbedingt draussen.
Viel Spass!!!


----------



## gerdu (13. November 2012)

@Gernot: 20-30 jährige! Radfahren hält echt jung...


----------



## DieterHaas (13. November 2012)

Hallo, Andi! Ja, ich weiß. Ich brauch eigentlich 2 Räder. Der Grip beim Hans Dampf ist im Bergischen einfach fantastisch, komme Sonntags damit echt gut klar. Wenn Du magst, schau Dir einfach mal den Eintrag vom Willibike 11.11.2012 der Opladener Bahnhofsbiker an! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (13. November 2012)

...wie soll man mit nur 2 Rädern auskommen?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. November 2012)

Wie schaut es am Freitag um 14 Uhr ab P&R Ramersdorf aus; Sonnenliebhaber dabei?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. November 2012)

Kann erst am Dienstag wieder... bin jetzt die nächsten Tage mitm Umzug beschäftigt.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. November 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Kann erst am Dienstag wieder... bin jetzt die nächsten Tage mitm Umzug beschäftigt.


 Toi, toi, toi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (15. November 2012)

Hallo, Gernot, Andi etc... Hätte die Möglichkeit bei Canyon an ein MR-Bike (Marathon) 100mm mit sehr guter Ausstattung für 2000,-Euro dranzukommen. Würdet Ihr zuschlagen? Preisgünstigere Räder gibt es, ist aber wohl ein Ausstattungskompromiss. Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (16. November 2012)

ist ein bisschen wenig Info um eine Meinung abzugeben...


----------



## luckylocke (19. November 2012)

Habe leider eine Dienstreise gewonnen und kann morgen Abend nicht mitfahren, viel Spass


----------



## gerdu (19. November 2012)

bin morgen dabei....


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. November 2012)

... leider gleichfalls beruflich unterwegs ...


----------



## zett78 (19. November 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... leider gleichfalls beruflich unterwegs ...



ich auch, leider sogar bis Ende November.
Am Mittwoch grüße ich dann vom Altkönig aus.

Bis bald an der Glühweinbude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. November 2012)

wird wohl nix heute, die räder sind noch net hier und die akkus auch net geladen glaub ich, allgemein noch eher chaos   donnerstag oder so sollte aber klappen


----------



## LessMess (20. November 2012)

bin auch dabei! Dieter du auch ?mit neuem bike ...​


----------



## DieterHaas (20. November 2012)

hallo, LessMess: Dauert noch etwas mit dem neuen Bike, bin aber so wie es aussieht auch dabei!  Gruß bis gleich Dieter


----------



## gerdu (21. November 2012)

Morgen noch mal jemand am Start?

Sportliche Runde um 18:30......


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. November 2012)

Klappt heute leider definitiv nicht... viel Spaß!


----------



## gerdu (22. November 2012)

danke - 140862........


----------



## luckylocke (23. November 2012)

Fährt heute jemand? So ab 15.00 Uhr für 3 h Richtung 7GB?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. November 2012)

Ne


----------



## gerdu (23. November 2012)

nö


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. November 2012)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand? So ab 15.00 Uhr für 3 h Richtung 7GB?


 Hatte ich auch schon überlegt, aber zu viel Arbeit auf dem Schreibtisch; dir viel Spaß! Grüße Bernd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (26. November 2012)

Morgen?


----------



## luckylocke (27. November 2012)

Gerne werde ich mich einer netten Dienstagsabendtour anschließen...


----------



## LessMess (27. November 2012)

bei einer netten Tour bin ich auch dabei ;-)


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. November 2012)

bin mal wieder ein wackelkandidat... ich hoffe es klappt...

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...er/Mehrere-Wege-fallen-weg-article913826.html
ich kann zwar nicht alles zuordnen, aber wenns schlecht läuft sind die monate des bunkertrails gezählt


----------



## luckylocke (27. November 2012)

Habs gerade beim Frühstück im GA gelesen. 
Haben die Initiatoren eigentlich auch an ein Parkplatz- oder Bus-Konzept gedacht? 
Wenn die ganzen Parkplätze gesperrt und zugelegt würden, erledigte sich das Problem der Benutzung ungekennzeichneter Wege von alleine (allerdings würden wahrscheinlich nur ein paar Hardcore-Wanderer unterwegs sein, die mit dem Bus anreisen). Die paar Radler, die aus eigener Kraft die Berge erklimmen, würden nicht auffallen. Bis nachher...
Wenn man nur schaut, wieviele Parkplätze sich die Naturfreunde an ihrem Häuschen gönnen, kann man sich vorstellen, dass dieser Aspekt garantiert unbeleuchtet bleibt!


----------



## sibu (27. November 2012)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Wenn man nur schaut, wieviele Parkplätze sich die Naturfreunde an ihrem Häuschen gönnen, kann man sich vorstellen, dass dieser Aspekt garantiert unbeleuchtet bleibt!


Ähm, schau mal an der anderen Seite an der Margarethenhöhe auf den Parkplatz unterhalb vom Ölberg. Der wird vom VVS bewirtschaftet, zwar nur am Wochenende abkassiert, aber das lohnt sich. Und wenn  die Wanderer demnächst auf weniger Wege sperrt, spart man da an Unterhaltskosten. Was den VVS nicht daran hindert, sich von der Stadt Königswinter die Sanierung des Eselsweges am Drachenfels bezahlen zu lassen.


----------



## luckylocke (27. November 2012)

sibu schrieb:


> Ähm, schau mal an der anderen Seite an der Margarethenhöhe auf den Parkplatz unterhalb vom Ölberg. Der wird vom VVS bewirtschaftet, zwar nur am Wochenende abkassiert, aber das lohnt sich. Und wenn  die Wanderer demnächst auf weniger Wege sperrt, spart man da an Unterhaltskosten. Was den VVS nicht daran hindert, sich von der Stadt Königswinter die Sanierung des Eselsweges am Drachenfels bezahlen zu lassen.


 
Bis jetzt hab ich mich immer gefragt, wem der nette ältere Herr auf dem von dir beschriebenen Parkplatz seine Einnahmen abliefert. Erst quälen sich die armen Naturfreunde den Berg mit dem Auto hoch, das womöglich noch hinter einem lahmen Linienbus, dann werden die armen noch abkassiert. Kein Wunder, dass die frustriert sind und entsprechend auf Radler reagieren.
Weißt Du zufällig auch, wer die Erweiterung des Parkplatzes am Kloster Heisterbach bezahlt hat?


----------



## sibu (27. November 2012)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Weißt Du zufällig auch, wer die Erweiterung des Parkplatzes am Kloster Heisterbach bezahlt hat?



Du selber . Das Geld kam zum Teil aus Fördermitteln der Regionale (also Steuergelder) für die "Klosterlandschaft Heisterbach". Wer Eigentümer bzw. Betreiber des Parkplatzes ist, weiß ich nicht. Zum Projekt der Klosterlandschaft gab es mehrere Artikel im General Anzeiger.


----------



## DieterHaas (27. November 2012)

Hallo, zusammen! Bin heute abend auch dabei, mit einem geliehenen aussergewöhnlichen 29 er Hardtail, alles weitere dann nachher. Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. November 2012)

Mit HansDampf drauf ??


----------



## gerdu (27. November 2012)

gibt es den überhaupt in 29 - besser gleich den "rolligen Rolf" nehmen....


----------



## Schweini (27. November 2012)

bin auch dabei, aber bitte ne lockere runde...


----------



## DieterHaas (28. November 2012)

Hallo, Uwe!  Nette Runde gestern, nur wieder das falsche Rad, die Idee mit dem Wheinachtsmarkt finde ich richtig gut. Falls Du/Ihr mal Lust auf nen Glüwein habt mit nem netten Plausch, dann am besten Montag oder Donnerstag abend. Gruß Dieter


----------



## DieterHaas (30. November 2012)

Hallo, Zusammen! Hat jemand Lust auf ne lockere Runde heute abend. Könnte so gegen 17.15 Uhr aufwärts! Gruß  Dieter  Telefon: 0163 34 67 124


----------



## gerdu (30. November 2012)

Lust ja, Zeit leider nein.

Schönes Wochenende......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. November 2012)

Nee, evtl. drehe ich morgen ne kurze Runde, ganz spontan irgendwann...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Dezember 2012)

Nach dem Radar zu beurteilen ist der Regen/Schnee so gut wie durch für heute. Jemand Interesse an einer kleinen feinen Runde heute?


----------



## zett78 (3. Dezember 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Nach dem Radar zu beurteilen ist der Regen/Schnee so gut wie durch für heute. Jemand Interesse an einer kleinen feinen Runde heute?



Durch?
Also von Mehlem aus ins 7GB ist die Weitsicht momentan gleich null. Schneegestöber ohne Ende


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Dezember 2012)

Hmm obs im 7G ein bissel liegen bleibt? Ich würd heute Abend zu gewohnter Zeit mal ne (Schnee)Matscherkundungstour starten


----------



## zett78 (3. Dezember 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Hmm obs im 7G ein bissel liegen bleibt? Ich würd heute Abend zu gewohnter Zeit mal ne (Schnee)Matscherkundungstour starten



Momentan Weitsicht ja gleich null, aber vor der aktuellen Schauer konnte man es am Petersberg und Drachenfels schon weiss durchschimmern sehen.
Aber das kann sich natürlich auch schnell wieder ändern. Habe aktuell keinen Blick auf ein Thermometer.


----------



## luckylocke (3. Dezember 2012)

Bin erst am Do wieder da. Kommt nicht unter ne Lawine


----------



## DieterHaas (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, Andi! Wäre morgen wieder am Start. Gruß  Dieter


----------



## gerdu (3. Dezember 2012)

wär auch morgen dabei....


----------



## LessMess (3. Dezember 2012)

dito


----------



## LessMess (4. Dezember 2012)

und kommt ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (4. Dezember 2012)

wenn's nicht schüttet...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Dezember 2012)

hmmm ist das gerade schon schütten oder nicht ? 
alternative pawlow und/oder weihnachtsmarkt wäre doch auch was ?!
naja ich bin bei allem dabei....


----------



## DieterHaas (4. Dezember 2012)

Das selbe, im Moment sieht es nicht gerade gut aus, sonst evtl. Donnerstag/Freitag wenn Ihr wollt. Gibt einiges "Neues in Sachen Fahrrad/Zubehör" bei mir. Gruß Dieter


----------



## LessMess (4. Dezember 2012)

und kommt ihr?


----------



## LessMess (4. Dezember 2012)

also ich bin raus und ab 2100 im Pawlow drin


----------



## DieterHaas (4. Dezember 2012)

Noch ne Mail von mir:  Sieht nicht gut aus im Moment, habt Ihr Lust ausnahmsweise die Tour am Donnerstag zu fahren?  Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Dezember 2012)

ich werd ne kurze knackige runde aufm venusberg drehen und bin dann auch 21 uhr pawlow


----------



## gerdu (4. Dezember 2012)

21 Uhr Pawlow ist o.k.


----------



## gerdu (5. Dezember 2012)

ich würde heute fahren - evtl. können wir mit den Anfängern zusammenlegen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LessMess (5. Dezember 2012)

bin dabei


----------



## gerdu (5. Dezember 2012)

...dann wär ich um 18 Uhr an der Bank


----------



## LessMess (5. Dezember 2012)

ok


----------



## gerdu (6. Dezember 2012)

heut noch jemand Lust auf eine Fangopackung?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Dezember 2012)

ne klappt heut net, die küche ist eben gekommen und es gilt nun das puzzle zu lösen


----------



## DieterHaas (6. Dezember 2012)

Hi!  Hätte morgen so ab 17:15 Uhr Zeit, noch jemand am Start? Sonst wieder Dienstag!  Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Dezember 2012)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Hi!  Hätte morgen so ab 17:15 Uhr Zeit, noch jemand am Start? Sonst wieder Dienstag!  Gruß Dieter


 
Geht es morgen auch früher? Bin abends familiär eingebunden ...


----------



## luckylocke (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, 

heute wäre ich auch am Start. 18.00 Uhr an der langen Bank, vielleicht sind ja ein paar Anfänger am Start


----------



## gerdu (6. Dezember 2012)

glaube nicht, die sind noch nass von gestern - ich bin dabei...


----------



## luckylocke (6. Dezember 2012)

gerdu schrieb:


> glaube nicht, die sind noch nass von gestern - ich bin dabei...


 
okay, dann bis nachher


----------



## DieterHaas (6. Dezember 2012)

Muß morgen bis kurz vor 17:00 Uhr arbeiten, deshalb erst ab 17:15 Uhr!  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## gerdu (10. Dezember 2012)

morgen?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Dezember 2012)

denke nicht, hab hals


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. Dezember 2012)

Große Lust auf Fango-Tour, aber leider keine Zeit!


----------



## luckylocke (10. Dezember 2012)

Bin dabei, soll ja wieder schneien


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. Dezember 2012)

war am Freitag im Schnee am Venusberg unterwegs, war sehr schön; eine einzige Radspur gesehen; deine, Gernot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (10. Dezember 2012)

Leider nicht, Bernd. Ich war mit dem Auto unterwegs, was überhaupt nicht spassig war. 
Der Samstag bei der Ghetto-Weihnacht der Tomburger hat dafür tausendfach entschädigt: durch den verschneiten KoFo zu radeln hat dann wieder richtig Freude gebracht.


----------



## DieterHaas (10. Dezember 2012)

Wäre bei "Nichtregen" dabei!  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## scotty007 (10. Dezember 2012)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Wäre bei "Nichtregen" dabei!  Gruß  Dieter



dito


----------



## gerdu (11. Dezember 2012)

...ich bring was für die Bergankunft mit, soll gegen Hals helfen!


----------



## Holzlarer (11. Dezember 2012)

...und nehmt noch etwas mehr Zeit für die Bergankunft mit, die kleine Mieze auf dem Oelberg ist sehr schmusebedürftig im Moment. Nein, ich meine nicht die neue Kellnerin ich meine die hier:











Viel Spaß im Schnee

VG Dirk


----------



## gerdu (11. Dezember 2012)

...hatten wir, die Mieze vom Ölberg (ich meine nicht die Katze) haben wir aber leider nicht getroffen..
.


----------



## DieterHaas (12. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, Gerd! Wie bereits gestern besprochen, würde ich gerne Donnerstag fahren, wäre 18:30 Uhr am Campus T-Mobile O.K.? Vielleicht will ja noch jemand mitkommen?  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Dezember 2012)

ich muss leider noch passen, aber herr uwemann kommt bestimmt mit


----------



## gerdu (12. Dezember 2012)

nö, hab Weihnachtsfeier - allerdings: mir fehlen noch 3000.

Wer ist eigentlich Gerd? Gernot? - wo bleibt das alljährliche Löwenburgschnapsimschneefoto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LessMess (12. Dezember 2012)

ne ich leider auch nicht,habe seit unserem Mittwochsausflug im Schneeregentreiben (mit mitlerweile üblichem Kettenflicken-Uwe) ganz dick Lunge.werfe den ganzen gefilterten Schrott raus.Halt Aktivfilter....


----------



## luckylocke (12. Dezember 2012)

Sieht eher aus wie eine Adventsfeier
  @Dieter: Ich hab vergessen, dass ich morgen meine vorgezogene Musikstunde hab, sorry


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. Dezember 2012)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 242361
> 
> Sieht eher aus wie eine Adventsfeier
> @_Dieter_: Ich hab vergessen, dass ich morgen meine vorgezogene Musikstunde hab, sorry


 
Schönes Bild; biken mit Stil ...


----------



## DieterHaas (13. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,Zusammen! Jemand von Euch Lust heute abend ne schöne Runde mit mir zu drehen?!!  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## Denkpause (17. Dezember 2012)

Moin, bin morgen mal wieder dabei! Hoffentlich regnet es nicht, ...
))
Tschakka!


----------



## gerdu (17. Dezember 2012)

Jau....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (17. Dezember 2012)

Morgen bin ich leider aus beruflichen Gründen verhindert. Viel Spass und schöne Feiertage schon mal


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Dezember 2012)

mein hals streikt immernoch und ich komm irgendwie zu nix.... bisher hab ich im dezember 2 grandiose mtb touren geschafft 
ab dem 1.1. zählts wieder


----------



## LessMess (18. Dezember 2012)

ich streike leider auch:von Bronchien zur Stirnhöhle nur schmodder- ob´s dieses Jahr noch klappt....euch viel Spaß und keine Defekte. Obwohl die Kettenreparaturzeit wohl kaum zu toppen ist...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. Dezember 2012)

Der Dezember war echt nen Griff ins Klo... Naja zum Glück bald rum  Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke vom Alpencross:


Quali ist schon einmal nen bissel besser als bei dem anderen Portal von gestern Abend...
Schöne Tage und bis zum neuen Jahr!

Edit: Montozzo war gar nicht drin, das musste natürlich behoben werden


----------



## luckylocke (23. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schöner Film, weckt direkt Fernweh. Nur noch anderthalb Monate. Die eine oder andere Stelle hab ich wieder erkannt. Die Montozzo-Scharte gehörte dazu, vielen Dank fürs einfügen.
Schöne Feiertage!


----------



## LessMess (24. Dezember 2012)

ich wünsche euch ein entspanntes Fest! evtl noch mal im Wald dieses Jahr ein Stelldichein! ?


----------



## luckylocke (25. Dezember 2012)

Fährt morgen jemand am 2.Feiertag?


----------



## gerdu (25. Dezember 2012)

12 Uhr am Steinbruch Duisburg...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Dezember 2012)

Wollte morgen irgendwann bis 13 Uhr einen Jahresabschluß-Schlamm-Quickie zum Petersberg machen; jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## gerdu (28. Dezember 2012)

...am 29.sten schon Jahresabschluss?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (28. Dezember 2012)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...am 29.sten schon Jahresabschluss?!?


 

Klaro, wenn die Saisonziele schon alle erreicht sind.
  @Rosi: Leider kann ich erst am So wieder

Ansonsten allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, bei der nächsten Tour führen wir dann die Zielgespräche


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Dezember 2012)

... ein häufig unterschätzter Punkt der Zielerreichung liegt in der Planung des Zieles; dieses sollte im Regelfall sehr, sehr gut erreichbar sein ... Euch einen guten Rutsch und auf ein schönes neues MTB-Jahr!


----------



## luckylocke (30. Dezember 2012)

Wie sieht es denn mit einer zünftigen Neujahrstour aus?
Als Startzeit würde ich 14:00 Uhr vorschlagen (Beleuchtung wäre also angebracht).


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (31. Dezember 2012)

Morgen sieht es bei mir schlecht aus (und es ist wohl Regen angesagt); wie schaut es übermorgen von 14-17 Uhr aus?


----------



## luckylocke (31. Dezember 2012)

@Bernd: Mittwoch muss ich wieder arbeiten, geht also leider nicht


----------



## gerdu (31. Dezember 2012)

....have a good slide all together.

Wie schaut's mit guten Vorsätzen aus: Mittwoch bin ich wieder in Bonn - soll ich mein Radl mitbringen?


----------



## Denkpause (1. Januar 2013)

wär am Donnerstag dabei

Glückliches Neues Jahr

Ulrich


----------



## luckylocke (1. Januar 2013)

@gerdu: schaden tut´s nich
Wäre am Mi-Abend dabei

Schönes neues Jahr und noch mehr hkm´s als im vorgangenen Jahr


----------



## gerdu (1. Januar 2013)

..okidoki, dann ist der Mittwoch schon mal gebongt, 18:30 wie im letzten Jahr bei Timo.

Apropos hkm's: hab mal zusammengerechnet, sind 152,3 geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (1. Januar 2013)

Happy NY allesamt,

falls ich unter der Woche fahren sollte, dann wäre ich auch Mittwoch dabei.

Bis denne...


----------



## luckylocke (1. Januar 2013)

Dann bis morgen.
Hab 10 hkm weniger...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. Januar 2013)

Das einzige wo ich noch zugelegt habe im Dezember ist das Gewicht  Jetzt heißt es wieder Brot und Wasser bei Mehmet... sind im Endeffekt 139kh geworden, immerhin mehr als ursprünglich angesetzt.



AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Pleiten, Pech und Pannen-Jahr 2011:
> 103Einheiten	 253:46:00h	 4.427,64km	 63.141hm
> 
> Prognose/Ziel Jahr 2012:
> ...



Das wir es zusammen nicht einmal in die Eifel geschafft haben, sollten wir dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall besser machen. Und bei den 10x Pawlow bin ich mir auch net sicher 

Falls es trocken bleibt wäre ich bei einer lockeren Runde dabei, sonst bin ich ja direkt wieder hinten dran...
Anmeldung für den Triathlon ist schon der 13.1., also nicht vergessen. Dann brauch ich ja jetzt auch langsam mal den Track der Strecke


----------



## DieterHaas (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo, Zusammen!

Allen von unserem Team wünsche ich von Herzen ein frohes, gesundes und glückliches Jahr 2013 !

Falls mein Schalthebel wieder in Ordnung ist, weiß ich aber auch erst morgen, wie sieht es Donnerstag oder freitag abend aus, sonst, wie immer nächsten Dienstag um 18:30 Uhr T-Mobile bin ich dabei!!   Gruß  Dieter


----------



## LessMess (2. Januar 2013)

Neues Jahr neues Glück, alles war auf Null-schon kommen aus Mühlheim neue Schreckensmeldungen:3000! Ist nur eine Vermutung, aber....freue mich trotzdem auf euch! Kann erst ab Freitag. Euch alles Gute!


----------



## LessMess (2. Januar 2013)

@Andy willste jetzt auch noch schwimmen? Haste schon ein Tria-Rad? Mann mann mann was werden das für Touren- halt öfter im Regen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. Januar 2013)

Ne hab vor den staffeltriathlon zu machen. Brauche noch einen Schwimmer, also falls du Interesse hast (Oder einer der stillen mitleser hier), einfach melden, egal wie fit


----------



## zett78 (3. Januar 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Ne hab vor den staffeltriathlon zu machen. Brauche noch einen Schwimmer, also falls du Interesse hast (Oder einer der stillen mitleser hier), einfach melden, egal wie fit




Lass mich raten, du hast dir bestimmt den Teil des Radfahrens gesichert 
Immer schön die Rosinen rauspicken 

Werde mir das dieses Jahr auch mal antun, aber komplett. Jahreskarte Aggua liegt schon vor, weil Schwimmen ist das einzige Problem 
Aber mit Neo und Strömung geht auch das.

Frohes Neues


----------



## luckylocke (3. Januar 2013)

Wie sieht es denn mit dem heutigen Abend aus?

Obwohl, wenn ich mir den Artikel aus dem heutigen Generalanzeiger in Erinnerung rufe, sollte ich die Radelei einschränken. Hab den Link leider nicht gefunden. Auf der Titelseite stand, dass leicht übergewichtige Menschen länger leben als Hungerhaken und kugelrunde Mitmenschen. (nach Untersuchungen einer amerikanischen Gesundheitsinstitution, die müssens ja wissen).


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Januar 2013)




----------



## gerdu (3. Januar 2013)

...wäre heute dabei, vorausgesetzt es bleibt halbwegs trocken.
 @Andi: ich glaub der Gerd hat mal erwähnt er würde als Schwimmer für eine Staffel zur Verfügung stehen, frag den mal.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Januar 2013)

hmpf hilft ja nix, dann muss ich wohl auch kommen...


----------



## DieterHaas (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo, Zusammen!

Fahrt Ihr heute um 18:30 Uhr? Gruß  Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Januar 2013)

Ich werd da sein...


----------



## gerdu (3. Januar 2013)

...schaut so aus!


----------



## Denkpause (7. Januar 2013)

Moin,
ich versuche es morgen wieder, ... Kommt sonst noch jemand?
VG
Ulrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LessMess (7. Januar 2013)

Ich versuche es auch wieder- bis morgen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Januar 2013)

bin morgen dabei!

evtl heute schon jemand bei nem ründchen am start??


----------



## gerdu (7. Januar 2013)

...heut kann ich nicht, morgen normal!


----------



## luckylocke (7. Januar 2013)

@Denkpause: Deine Versuche sahen bergauf beeindruckend aus. 
Ich versuche es morgen auch wieder: irgendwann klappt´s ja mit dem Mountainbiken
  @Andi: Kann ich Dir erst um 17.00 Uhr sagen, ob ich heute dabei bin (zur üblichen Zeit am üblichen Ort?). Reicht ne SMS?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Januar 2013)

jop passt


----------



## DieterHaas (7. Januar 2013)

Denke auch morgen, wenn es nicht regnet, haben sie aber glaube ich angesagt! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (7. Januar 2013)

Wir starten heute um 18.30 Uhr ab T-Mobile. Wenn noch jemand spontan mitfahren will...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. Januar 2013)

Hier noch der Plan für die kommende Saison:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aojpw-j_SFGbdFpTSUJ5WmgxQXEtdm5ER3R6SGlLVmc#gid=0


----------



## gerdu (8. Januar 2013)

...wer ist eigentlich Verena?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Januar 2013)

Ich habe heute vor eine lockere Runde zu drehen. So gegen 17Uhr sollte passen... vielleicht will sich ja jemand anschließen? 

  @Triathleten2012: Wie fallen denn die T-Shirts in ihrer Größe aus? Nicht dass ich da so nen Zelt oder ne zweite Haut bekomme


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. Januar 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute vor eine lockere Runde zu drehen. So gegen 17Uhr sollte passen... vielleicht will sich ja jemand anschließen?
> 
> @_Triathleten2012_: Wie fallen denn die T-Shirts in ihrer Größe aus? Nicht dass ich da so nen Zelt oder ne zweite Haut bekomme


 
möchte auch fahren, muß aber um 17 Uhr zurück sein => geht es bei dir auch früher?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Januar 2013)

Ne früher geht leider net, vllt 16:45 aber das bringts wohl net


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. Januar 2013)

... schade! Sonst jemand früher dabei? Sonne!!!


----------



## zett78 (11. Januar 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... schade! Sonst jemand früher dabei? Sonne!!!



Hm, nehme nur die kurze Feierabendrunde vom Einkehrhäuschen bis nach Ramersdorf mit.
Wird auc heher etwas zügiger  

Das wird dir bestimmt zu wenig sein.
Mache um 14h frei


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. Januar 2013)

Schade, wäre ein guter Rückweg, schaffe ich aber leider nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (11. Januar 2013)

@Andi: wieso, Zelt ist doch ok - ich nehme L


----------



## zett78 (11. Januar 2013)

Finisher Shirt so groß wie möglich, guter Lappen zum Rad putzen!
Oder zieht man soetwas in der Freizeit an???


----------



## zett78 (11. Januar 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Schade, wäre ein guter Rückweg, schaffe ich aber leider nicht ...



Nächste Woche mal wieder!?
Wie schauts Mittwoch aus, KöWi Fähre? 
Wetter soll ja gut bleiben


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. Januar 2013)

... nächste Woche bin ich bis einschließlich Do. komplett in Arbeit und Terminen und Familie; Freitag 14 Uhr Fähre KöWi? Werde aber dein Carbonrennfeilentempo nicht mitgehen können ...


----------



## zett78 (11. Januar 2013)

Dann halten wir nächsten Freitag fest, prima!
Heute ist auch eher Training, nach den vielen StraßenKM wird es mal wieder Zeit für ein paar Sprints bergauf 
Freue mich schon, auch gerne wieder mit Kakao oder Kaffee. Vlt. mal die neue Location am Drachenfels!
Gruß
Michael


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Januar 2013)

Ui, schon gesehen? Dieses Jahr gibts wieder den Marathon beim Ruhrbikefestival http://www.ruhrbike-festival.de/home.html Die Anmeldung läuft auch schon. Hmmm jetzt heißt es Kirchzarten oder Ruhr ?!
Alle die mitfahren wollen, sollten vorher überprüfen ob die Kettenblätter richtig festgeschraubt sind


----------



## gerdu (12. Januar 2013)

Wetter ist angemeldet...Team: Nachtbiken Bonn


----------



## LessMess (12. Januar 2013)

Ich auch, brauchst an den Abzweigen diesmal nicht auf mich zu warten. .......


----------



## luckylocke (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
wie sieht es morgen mit einer Tour aus? Jemand dabei?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Januar 2013)

logo wie gewohnt piano!

gestern auch alle schön beim triathlon angemeldet?  sonst noch schnell ab auf die warteliste... jetzt sind die chancen noch gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (14. Januar 2013)

Logo, wie gewohnt beides Piano....


----------



## luckylocke (14. Januar 2013)

Die Anmeldung ist knapp eine Minute nach Beginn der Meldefrist erledigt gewesen.  @Andi: Wie heißt Euer Team denn?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Januar 2013)

Here for Beer!

Nach dem 9.6. kann ich mich ja dann wieder gehen lassen und den Teamnamen ausleben


----------



## luckylocke (14. Januar 2013)

Der ist echt gut!


----------



## DieterHaas (14. Januar 2013)

Bin auch dabei!  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## LessMess (14. Januar 2013)

Piano??getreu den fishermens: seid ihr zu schnell......komme aber trotzdem. ..


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. Januar 2013)

sehr gut! ich hab auch nen paar laminierte roadbooks für heute angefertigt... sicher ist sicher!


----------



## gerdu (15. Januar 2013)

...bringt jemand Bergschnaps mit? Meine Vorräte sind aufgebraucht...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. Januar 2013)

Könnte was mitbringen, 43er oder Wodka, nur Pinnchen hab ich net....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (15. Januar 2013)

Ok - die bring ich dann mit...


----------



## DieterHaas (15. Januar 2013)

Fahrt Ihr heute trotz des Wetters? Dieter


----------



## gerdu (15. Januar 2013)

...nicht trotz: wegen!


----------



## luckylocke (15. Januar 2013)

Schnee und Schnapes...kann nur gut werden!
Aber müssen wir deswegen extra wieder zur Löwenburg hoch? Ne Parkbank am Rhein würde mir reichen.


----------



## zett78 (15. Januar 2013)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Schnee und Schnapes...kann nur gut werden!
> Aber müssen wir deswegen extra wieder zur Löwenburg hoch? Ne Parkbank am Rhein würde mir reichen.



wobei es eben dort echt Hammer war


----------



## gerdu (17. Januar 2013)

...fährt heut jemand? Bin noch bei der Entscheidungsfindung.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Januar 2013)

Joar hatte ich eigentlich schon vor. Zum Rodderberg zu begeistern?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Januar 2013)

Hmm oder doch vllt. nur Spinning ?!


----------



## gerdu (17. Januar 2013)

Rodderberg wär mir zu viel freies Feld für das Wetter...


----------



## DieterHaas (17. Januar 2013)

Heute geht bei mir so oder so nicht, u.a. weil die Hiterradbremse neu entlüftet werden muß, das ist eben der Nachteil von im Moment nur 1 Rad! Dienstag bin ich wieder dabei!  Gruß und schönes WE Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Januar 2013)

so einladend ist das draußen heute net... werde mich für heute mit dem spinningrad begnügen....


----------



## gerdu (17. Januar 2013)

...ist zwar mindestens doppelt so einladend wie Di aber Lust hab ich auch nicht.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Januar 2013)

Morgen um 13:45 Uhr ab Ramersdorf zur Fähre Königswinter 14 Uhr und dann hoch ins 7GB; jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## Schweini (18. Januar 2013)

Sag mal andi is das eigtl Zufall, dass du mich bei Garmin Connect "verbunden" hast? wusste gar nicht, dass man da Leute suchen kann...


----------



## zett78 (18. Januar 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Morgen um 13:45 Uhr ab Ramersdorf zur Fähre Königswinter 14 Uhr und dann hoch ins 7GB; jemand Lust & Zeit?



dabei


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Januar 2013)

@Schweini: Das war mehr oder weniger Zufall 
   @Heute: 13:45 ist mir leider etwa 3-4 Stunden zu früh  Fährt denn sonst jemand vllt so gegen 17:30 ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (18. Januar 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> @_Schweini_: Das war mehr oder weniger Zufall
> @_Heu_te: 13:45 ist mir leider etwa 3-4 Stunden zu früh  Fährt denn sonst jemand vllt so gegen 17:30 ?!



schade!
ein hoch auf die gleitzeit


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Januar 2013)

morgen wie gewohnt? schneetour mit anschließendem salätchen?


----------



## gerdu (21. Januar 2013)

logo...


----------



## DieterHaas (21. Januar 2013)

auch logo.... Dieter

PS:  Hätte die Woche auch Donnerstag und /oder Freitag abend Zeit (zur Vorausplanung)


----------



## LessMess (23. Januar 2013)

Hab meine Jacke am Parkplatz-wo ich sie deponierte , wie blöd-wiedergefunden! war auch noch mal schön den Matschtrail hochzuschieben.....


----------



## DieterHaas (23. Januar 2013)

schön, daß Du Deine Jacke wiedergefunden hast!  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## DieterHaas (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo, Andi und Co.!  wie bereits am Dienstag angekündigt, will jemand morgen Abend fahren? Ca. 18:00 Uhr  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. Januar 2013)

Morgen früh um 10Uhr an der Oper Haupteingang startet ne Tour zur Wahnbachtalsperre inkl. Todestrails, Kaldauer Grube und HCM. Also wenn jemand Bock hat, egal ob aktiver Schreiber oder stiller Mitleser hier  Kein Gehetze aber auch kein Angehalte alle 10km oder so. Bei den Bedingungen müsste der Todestrail an der Talsperre für den härtesten Mountainbikeguide des RCB doch nen Klacks sein 

Heute Abend kann ich leider net...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. Januar 2013)

@Andi: Guter Plan, kann leider nicht; viel Spaß im Schnee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (25. Januar 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Morgen früh um 10Uhr an der Oper Haupteingang startet ne Tour zur Wahnbachtalsperre inkl. Todestrails, Kaldauer Grube und HCM. Also wenn jemand Bock hat, egal ob aktiver Schreiber oder stiller Mitleser hier  Kein Gehetze aber auch kein Angehalte alle 10km oder so. Bei den Bedingungen müsste der Todestrail an der Talsperre für den härtesten Mountainbikeguide des RCB doch nen Klacks sein
> 
> Heute Abend kann ich leider net...



Hallo Andi,
HCM soll im Moment im ersten Drittel komplett mit gefällten Bäumen dicht sein 

Ggf. also erst ab dem Seiteneinstieg etwas später da einsteigen. 

Ansonsten viel Spaß, sind morgen evt. auch dort unterwegs, aber ihr seid uns glaub ich zu flott unterwegs 

grüße
C.


----------



## gerdu (25. Januar 2013)

...wer noch günstige Winterklamotten sucht, ich war grad bei H&S:

Gore Windstopper Jacken/Hosen ab 50 Euro (inklusive Martinrabatt ;-) )...


----------



## scotty007 (25. Januar 2013)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...wer noch günstige Winterklamotten sucht, ich war grad bei H&S:
> 
> Gore Windstopper Jacken/Hosen ab 50 Euro (inklusive Martinrabatt ;-) )...



Danke für den Tipp. 
 @Andi: habe mir sagen lassen, dass der härteste RCB-Winterguide morgen nicht dabei ist. Ist wohl nicht kalt genug


----------



## zett78 (25. Januar 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Andi,
> HCM soll im Moment im ersten Drittel komplett mit gefällten Bäumen dicht sein



kann ich bestätigen, Montag Abend noch vor Ort gewesen.
Da hat man richtig was gefällt! Bin mal gespannt, wie es danach dort aussieht


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. Januar 2013)

Hmmm lohnt sich die anfahrt denn dann noch? Hmmm


----------



## gerdu (28. Januar 2013)

...ich würde aufgrund der Wetteraussichten den Di auf Mo legen, jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. Januar 2013)

geht leider bei mir net... wenns nicht total schüttet werde ich morgen aber wie gewohnt fahren...


----------



## DieterHaas (28. Januar 2013)

Hallo! Heute ist bei mir auch schlecht, mit morgen muß ich mal schauen, fühle mich recht schwach. Sonst morgen, wie gewohnt! Es gibt News! Gruß Dieter

PS: Wie wärs mit Donnerstag abend? Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (28. Januar 2013)

Sorry, bin die Woche raus, muss skifahren
Schönen Gruß aus Südtirol


----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. Januar 2013)

Bis heute Abend ist das mit dem Regen bestimmt Geschichte, höchstens noch ein bisschen Geniesel  Wer ist denn bei ner Matschpackung dabei??
Dabei bloß net zu warm anziehen, wir haben 10 Grad http://www.meteo.uni-bonn.de/messdaten/wetterdaten-aus-bonn-endenich/messwerte-der-letzten-24h


----------



## Denkpause (29. Januar 2013)

Moin, ich kann nicht - passt auf, dass Ihr nicht auf dem Eis stürzt.
@LL: Snowboard Heil!
 Ulrich


----------



## zett78 (29. Januar 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Bis heute Abend ist das mit dem Regen bestimmt Geschichte, höchstens noch ein bisschen Geniesel  Wer ist denn bei ner Matschpackung dabei??
> Dabei bloß net zu warm anziehen, wir haben 10 Grad http://www.meteo.uni-bonn.de/messdaten/wetterdaten-aus-bonn-endenich/messwerte-der-letzten-24h



Boar, ihr seid ja schmerzfrei, dass tu ich mir und meinem Material nicht an.
Dann lieber Schwimmbad und Rolle.

Viel Spaß


----------



## gerdu (29. Januar 2013)

Gestern war ein Großteil der Wege blankes Eis, teilweise echt grenzwertig aber den härtesten RCB-Guide konnte auch das nicht erschrecken. Ich denke heut' wird es in den höheren Bereichen noch rutschiger sein. 

Heut' würde ich höchstens fahren wenn der Regen aufhört.

Wenn's bei mir mal so weit ist dass ich wegen Schlamm von unten nicht fahre suche ich mir einen anderen Sport oder kaufe noch billigeres Material....


----------



## zett78 (29. Januar 2013)

Genau, nur die Harten kommen in den Garten, aber zu denen zählst du dich ja bereits selber 

Viel Spaß


----------



## gerdu (29. Januar 2013)

...ich bin weder der Wendler noch der härteste RCB Guide - wer das ist wissen nur echte Insider!


----------



## DieterHaas (29. Januar 2013)

H


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (29. Januar 2013)

...ich geh lieber joggen und evtl. spàter ins Pawlow


----------



## LessMess (29. Januar 2013)

Bin auch raus_schaffs net mehr


----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. Januar 2013)

P?


----------



## gerdu (29. Januar 2013)

P = 21:30 ....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (31. Januar 2013)

Wie schauts aus mit heute? Da der Regen ja bis heute Abend durch sein sollte, werde ich ne Runde drehen. Kann aber erst 18:30 T-Mobile...


----------



## gerdu (31. Januar 2013)

bei mir klappt heut nicht - brauch auch mal ne Pause nachdem der Ulle mich gestern fertig gemacht hat.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (31. Januar 2013)

hmm ach ist mir doch alles zu usselig da draußen, werde spinnen...


----------



## DieterHaas (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo! Ich war am Dienstag unterwegs, heute abend und nächste Woche Dienstag abend klappt es bei mir leider nicht, also bis Karnevals Dienstag ! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Februar 2013)

Wie schauts aus diese Woche? Wer ist morgen dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (4. Februar 2013)

ich kann morgen nicht. Mi und Do würde gehen...


----------



## LessMess (4. Februar 2013)

Kann die ganze Woche nicht-Mittelohrentzündung


----------



## luckylocke (4. Februar 2013)

Ich bin wieder im Lande und wäre dabei.
Hab heute trotz Matsch und Regen mein hochwertiges Material bewegt.


----------



## scotty007 (4. Februar 2013)

Bin morgen auch draussen - Mittwoch würde bei mir aber passen...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Februar 2013)

War heute tagsüber kurz Venusberg + KoFo, könnte aber am Donnerstag wohl dabei sein, solange es im Hellen ist ... gerne auch mit Verkleidung!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Februar 2013)

Als wenns nicht reichen würde, dass die Achse vom neuen 29er Hinterrad gebrochen ist habe ich gerade festgestellt, dass das Ei im Hinterrad vom Fully nicht durch den Mantel kommt, sondern durch zwei ausgebrochene Ösen an der Nabe und somit zwei lose herumhängende Speichen 

Muss morgen mal schauen ob/wie/womit/wann ich fahre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (5. Februar 2013)

sach jetzt nicht die gute Tune Nabe ist kaputt? Du hast hoffentlich noch Garantie.

Ich kann Dir Mi aus MH ein XT Hinterrad mitbringen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Februar 2013)

Leider ja. Hab aber schon Kontakt aufgenommen und auch schon ne Antwort, ich solls einfach nur einschicken und dann wird das ersetzt. 
Hinterrad hab ich noch zwei alte, da müsste es eigentlich eins noch von tun, muss ich mal heut Abend schauen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Februar 2013)

@Bernd: Donnerstag könnte ich auch schon früher, so ab 13:30 denke ich, würde das passen?


----------



## zett78 (5. Februar 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... gerne auch mit Verkleidung!



machst du doch immer


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. Februar 2013)

@Andi: Früher ist gut, 13:30 Uhr ist vielleicht etwas knapp, 14 Uhr geht aber gut; melde mich Donnerstag vor 11:11 Uhr @Michael: Kommst Du mit? Und mit oder ohne deine (Papp)Nase?


----------



## zett78 (5. Februar 2013)

Nehme auch nicht am Karneval teil, aber muss Hunde Sitting machen 

ich gucke aber mal, vlt. klappt es ja.
Macht ihr ruhig mal eine Zeit aus, ich entscheide spontan.


----------



## scotty007 (5. Februar 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> @Bernd: Donnerstag könnte ich auch schon früher, so ab 13:30 denke ich, würde das passen?


Ist denn jemand am Mittwoch am Start?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Februar 2013)

mit heute ist noch net ganz absehbar... wenns trocken bleibt würde ich heute fahren, wenn ich heute fahre, fahre ich morgen nicht, wenn ich heute nicht fahre, fahre ich morgen und wenn ich heute nicht fahre oder fahre und morgen nicht fahre oder fahre, fahre ich donnerstag. heute wäre nur noch gernot am start oder?


----------



## gerdu (5. Februar 2013)

weil ich heute nicht kann, fahre ich morgen, falls es nicht regnet. Wenn es Do nicht regnet, würde ich auch fahren, aber erst abends...


----------



## luckylocke (5. Februar 2013)

Ulle hat sich per Mail für heute angekündigt (ächz, das wird hart). 
Wenn es morgen nicht regnet, fahre ich tagsüber noch eine Runde. Das gilt auch für den Freitag und den Sonntag (zum ausnüchtern).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Februar 2013)

Ok. Dann bis gleich


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. Februar 2013)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Ulle hat sich per Mail für heute angekündigt (ächz).
> Wenn es morgen nicht regnet, fahre ich tagsüber noch eine Runde. Das gilt auch für den Freitag und den Sonntag (zum ausnüchtern).


 
Freitag wäre ich vielleicht auch dabei, wenn ich den Donnerstagabend halbwegs überlebe ...


----------



## zett78 (6. Februar 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> @_Andi_: Früher ist gut, 13:30 Uhr ist vielleicht etwas knapp, 14 Uhr geht aber gut; melde mich Donnerstag vor 11:11 Uhr @_Michael_: Kommst Du mit? Und mit oder ohne deine (Papp)Nase?



Keinen Bock bei dem Wetter morgen.
Dann lieber Rolle, Schwimmbad und Sauna.
Euch viel Spaß


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Februar 2013)

Hm ja wirklich einladend ist es nicht... Ich muss noch das eine Rad fertig bekommen heute Abend und dann schauen wir morgen Vormittag mal wie es mit dem Wetter aussieht, oder was meinst du Bernd?


----------



## zett78 (6. Februar 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Hm ja wirklich einladend ist es nicht... Ich muss noch das eine Rad fertig bekommen heute Abend und dann schauen wir morgen Vormittag mal wie es mit dem Wetter aussieht, oder was meinst du Bernd?



Suchstdu noch ein 26er Laufrad?
Habe hier noch einen Dt Swiss XP 1800 oder so ähnlich übrig, der sollte eh für nen 50er weg.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Februar 2013)

OK, schauen wir morgen früh;aber so schlecht soll es am Nachmittag ja nicht werden ... Bernd.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Februar 2013)

Hmmm, ich sehe ja blauen Himmel, und nach der Vorhersage soll es ungefähr so bleiben; wie schaut es aus mit 13:30 oder 14 Uhr ab Ramersdorf, jemand Lust & Zeit? Alternativ könnte ich auch morgen, aber da soll es wieder eher bedeckt sein ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Februar 2013)

Inzwischen ist es draußen ja nahezu verlockend! Also ich wäre bei 14:00 Ramersdorf dabei, wo ist das denn für dich jetzt genau? Gemütlichfahrertreffpunkt oder Anfänger/Nachtbikertreffpunkt?

Das Rad hab ich fit gemacht, jetzt wieder vorerst mit einem 3-4kg und sich beim Anstupsen ca. 0.5mal drehenden Hinterrad unterwegs


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Februar 2013)

... in der Tradition dieses thread klar der Nachtbikertreff, werde um 14:00 Uhr da sein; dein Hinterrad kommt mir entgegen, bin ziemlich unfit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Februar 2013)

... nicht von der Graupelschauer irritieren lassen, das Regenradar zeigt, daß es gleich vorbei ist ...


----------



## zett78 (7. Februar 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... nicht von der Graupelschauer irritieren lassen, das Regenradar zeigt, daß es gleich vorbei ist ...



ich hatte um 14h Sonnenschein in der Wahner Heide


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Februar 2013)

... mannomann, da hat dein Hund mit seinem Superrad dich offensichtlich so weit abgehängt, daß sich für ihn das Absteigen gelohnt hat ... wir hatten: Sonne; Wind; Schnee; Hagel; und: Spaß im Wald!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. Februar 2013)

Habe am Dienstag noch einmal "Freigang bei Tageslicht"; jemand Lust & Zeit, so ab 13 oder 14 Uhr?


----------



## gerdu (10. Februar 2013)

....hast Du mal den Titel des Threads gelesen - sorry, bin nur neidisch.

Wäre Di zum regulären Nachtbiken am Start....


----------



## zett78 (10. Februar 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Habe am Dienstag noch einmal "Freigang bei Tageslicht"; jemand Lust & Zeit, so ab 13 oder 14 Uhr?



Hm, über 15h könnten wir eventuell reden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. Februar 2013)

@gerdu: Danke für deinen Neid, aber ich muß dich trösten: Danach kommen wieder Wochen, in denen ich nicht einmal in die Nähe meines Rades kommen kann, während Du jede zweite Nacht Tiefflugübungen im 7GB fahren kannst ... @Michael: 15 Uhr ist für mich recht knapp, wo würden wir starten: Fähre KöWi (dann könnte es zeitlich reichen, wenn wir über den Bittweg und Petersberg zurück fahren) oder Ramersdorf (dann wäre es wohl zu spät)?
Grüße Euer Bernd.


----------



## Benacussi (11. Februar 2013)

Huhuuu - Samstag war ich mit den wildesten, härtesten und coolsten MTBikern dies- und jenseits des Rheinlandes unterwegs !!
Zitat: "Och nöööö, fahren wir lieber Asphaltweg - da ist es nicht so schlammig""



eine Aera geht zu Ende.........*grmpfff*


----------



## zett78 (11. Februar 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> @gerdu: Danke für deinen Neid, aber ich muß dich trösten: Danach kommen wieder Wochen, in denen ich nicht einmal in die Nähe meines Rades kommen kann, während Du jede zweite Nacht Tiefflugübungen im 7GB fahren kannst ... @Michael: 15 Uhr ist für mich recht knapp, wo würden wir starten: Fähre KöWi (dann könnte es zeitlich reichen, wenn wir über den Bittweg und Petersberg zurück fahren) oder Ramersdorf (dann wäre es wohl zu spät)?
> Grüße Euer Bernd.



vlt. schaffe ich es auch etwas früher, kann ich dir aber erst im Verlaufe des morgigen Tages sagen. Bin auf jeden Fall mit dem Rad auf der Arbeit.

Heute Wahnbachtalsperre und HCM, der geht leider gar nicht mehr


----------



## gerdu (11. Februar 2013)

RCB Treff am Samstag?


----------



## Benacussi (11. Februar 2013)

gerdu schrieb:


> RCB Treff am Samstag?


 
was sonst ???


----------



## scotty007 (11. Februar 2013)

Benacussi schrieb:


> Huhuuu - Samstag war ich mit den wildesten, härtesten und coolsten MTBikern dies- und jenseits des Rheinlandes unterwegs !!
> Zitat: "Och nöööö, fahren wir lieber Asphaltweg - da ist es nicht so schlammig""
> 
> 
> ...



Bin unschuldig...:$


----------



## gerdu (11. Februar 2013)

klar - mit dem härtesten RCB Guide wäre das nicht passiert


----------



## zett78 (12. Februar 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> @_gerdu_: Danke für deinen Neid, aber ich muß dich trösten: Danach kommen wieder Wochen, in denen ich nicht einmal in die Nähe meines Rades kommen kann, während Du jede zweite Nacht Tiefflugübungen im 7GB fahren kannst ... @_Michael_: 15 Uhr ist für mich recht knapp, wo würden wir starten: Fähre KöWi (dann könnte es zeitlich reichen, wenn wir über den Bittweg und Petersberg zurück fahren) oder Ramersdorf (dann wäre es wohl zu spät)?
> Grüße Euer Bernd.



14.30h Fähre Köwi ! +- 5 min


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. Februar 2013)

Jep!


----------



## LessMess (12. Februar 2013)

Hei, alles neue Nachtbiker, oder wird das ein neuer thread-dsnn sollten wir wechseln....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. Februar 2013)

Eigentlich weder sooo neu, noch ein Grund zum Wechseln des threads; kann aus privaten und beruflichen Gründen wochentags jeweils nur 2 x 2 Monate im Jahr abends fahren; falls nötig, ziehe ich aber gerne heute bei Tageslicht eine Sonnenbrille an ;-)


----------



## DieterHaas (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo, Zusammen!
Bin heute leider nicht am Start, wer hat Zeit und Lust Donnerstag zu fahren um 18:30 Uhr, oder evtl. Freitag um 17:30 Uhr? Ab Donnerstag mit neuem Fahrrad!!  Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (12. Februar 2013)

...ist heut überhaupt jemand ausser mir am Start?


----------



## DieterHaas (12. Februar 2013)

Uwe! wie sieht´s aus mit Donnerstag 18:30 Uhr bei Dir?  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## gerdu (12. Februar 2013)

...muss ich mal schauen, könnte klappen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Februar 2013)

bin noch am überlegen, was ist denn mit ulle und martin ?


----------



## LessMess (12. Februar 2013)

Kann immer noch nicht-Innenohr Entzündung. .bis hoffentlich bald


----------



## gerdu (12. Februar 2013)

...keine Ahnung - hab nix von denen gehört. Ich fahr auf jeden Fall.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Februar 2013)

ok ich komm, aber piano...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (12. Februar 2013)

Da ich bei den Gemütlichfahrern heute alleine fahren müsste, komme ich bei Euch mit. OK? Stimmt meine Startinfo: 18.30h vor der Telekom?

-trekki


----------



## gerdu (12. Februar 2013)

Jep


----------



## Trekki (12. Februar 2013)

War eine schöne Tour heute Abend.


----------



## DieterHaas (13. Februar 2013)

Wer hat Lust morgen abend (Donnerstag) zu Biken ? 18:30 Uhr. Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (14. Februar 2013)

bin dabei...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Februar 2013)

Logo, muss nur schauen ob ich das Rad mal wieder rechtzeitig fertig bekomme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Februar 2013)

Da ist ja einiges im Anmarsch. Bei Schnee würde ich fahren, bei Regen net...


----------



## DieterHaas (14. Februar 2013)

Hallo, Andi, Uwe und Co.!
Habe heute mein neues Rad abgeholt, könnte deshalb ein klein wenig später werden an der T-Mobile, so gegen 10-15 Minuten, ist dies o.k.(Montage!)? Bei Regen komme ich auch nicht!  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## gerdu (14. Februar 2013)

...mir egal, von mir aus auch 18:45 - solange es nicht regnet...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Februar 2013)

Mir ist es grundsätzlich auch egal, nur sollten wir uns auf ne eindeutige Uhrzeit einigen... mehr als ein paar Minuten würd ich net warten wollen bei den Temperaturen... Vielleicht ist das Rad ja jetzt schneller als gedacht fahrbereit und wir können 18:30 sagen ?! Wie schauts aus, Dieter?


----------



## gerdu (14. Februar 2013)

Ok - dann treffen wir uns um 18:45 und fahren 18:46 los


----------



## luckylocke (17. Februar 2013)

Schönen Gruß von der Sonneninsel Teneriffa. Für MTBler ist es hier wirklich paradiesisch, Trails ohne Ende und gutes Wetter. 
Mit meinem 100 mm Fully komme ich mir in den Trails vor wie ein Hollandradfahrer und muss mich anstrengen, um mit der > 140 mm-Fraktion mitzuhalten. Trotzdem toll zu fahren.


----------



## LessMess (17. Februar 2013)

Da wäre ich jetzt auch gerne.....viel Spaß noch-bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht


----------



## gerdu (17. Februar 2013)

...nach dem aktuellen Wetterbericht würde ich mal wieder vorschlagen den Di auf den Mo zu verlegen.

Jemand dabei?


----------



## LessMess (17. Februar 2013)

Darf noch nicht....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Februar 2013)

Joap bin dabei! Heute mal ne schöne Rennradtour durchs Ahrtal gemacht. Gefühlt die erste Tour bei Sonnenschein seit 3 Monaten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foub (17. Februar 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Joap bin dabei! Heute mal ne schöne Rennradtour durchs Ahrtal gemacht. Gefühlt die erste Tour bei Sonnenschein seit 3 Monaten...



Wo kann man da denn gut biken? Bin immer auf der Suche nach neuen Spots. Ist die 86 in deinem Namen eigentlich Programm? Dann wären wir wohl gleich alt ;-)


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Februar 2013)

@Foub: Meinst du Rennrad oder MTB? Bzgl. Rennrad, da gibts viele ruhige Sträßchen in der Eifel die man gut befahren kann. Bzgl MTB kenne ich mich nicht wirklich gut aus, da ich dort nur wenige Touren im Jahr fahre

@all: Also heute 18:30 T-Mobile?

  @Dieter: Je früher du deine momentanen Pedale am neuen Bike los wirst, desto besser. Sind deine Schuhe geeignet für Cleats? Ich hab hier noch einige SPD-Pedale inkl. Cleats rumliegen, da ich ja auf Eggbeater umgestiegen bin. Die kannste gerne einfach mal testen. Damit klappt dann auch die Ölbergrampe im Schnee


----------



## gerdu (18. Februar 2013)

....aber wie immer nur piano


----------



## DieterHaas (18. Februar 2013)

Hallo! Fahrt Ihr heute? Weiß noch nicht ob ich Zeit habe? Wie sieht`s mit morgen aus 18:30 Uhr? Wer ist dabei ? Gruß  Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Februar 2013)

Wir werden fahren und das schöne Wetter ausnutzen  Auch wenn man nach dem Sonnenuntergang nicht mehr so viel davon hat  Also wie bereits geschrieben, 18:30 T-Mobile, vllt ja mit Option auf P? Sei es mit oder ohne Duschen.


----------



## gerdu (18. Februar 2013)

....morgen ist eher Regen angesagt, also nehm Dir einfach heute die Zeit.


----------



## DieterHaas (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo! Gestern 18:32 Uhr, Montag, keiner war oder mehr da! Schade!!  Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Februar 2013)

Hm das ist dann wohl unglücklich gelaufen. Da wir keine eindeutige Zusage von dir hatten sind wir Punkt 18:30 losgeradelt und haben nicht noch gewartet...


----------



## DieterHaas (19. Februar 2013)

Das habe ich mir gedacht!!!! Bin dann alleine geradelt bei 31 KM und 850 HM rausgekommen. Gruß  Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Februar 2013)

Das 29er ist wieder fit  und das Wetter ist ja auch ein Traum. Werde heute Abend also ne Tour starten, mir schwebt mal wieder Wahnbachtalsperre vor. Wie schauts aus?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Februar 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Das 29er ist wieder fit  und das Wetter ist ja auch ein Traum. Werde heute Abend also ne Tour starten, mir schwebt mal wieder Wahnbachtalsperre vor. Wie schauts aus?


 
Würde sehr sehr gerne, bin aber noch in Arbeit abgesoffen ...


----------



## luckylocke (20. Februar 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Das 29er ist wieder fit  und das Wetter ist ja auch ein Traum. Werde heute Abend also ne Tour starten, mir schwebt mal wieder Wahnbachtalsperre vor. Wie schauts aus?


 
Bei der Kälte in Deutschland kann ja kein Mensch einen Fuss vor die Türe setzen, ich wäre aber trotzdem dabei. Übliche Zeit am üblichen Treffpunkt?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Februar 2013)

Jop genau!


----------



## luckylocke (20. Februar 2013)

Alles klar, bin dann am Start...


----------



## DieterHaas (20. Februar 2013)

Wer hätte Lust morgen oder Freitag abend (ab17:45 ca.) zu Biken?  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (20. Februar 2013)

Ok - aber diesmal wirklich piano...


----------



## DieterHaas (20. Februar 2013)

Uwe, das O.k. gilt für heute oder für morgen? Dieter


----------



## gerdu (20. Februar 2013)

...da haben wir wohl zeitgleich geschrieben. Gemeint war heute...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Februar 2013)

Wer wäre denn heute 18:30 bei T-Mobile? Bin noch unentschlossen


----------



## DieterHaas (21. Februar 2013)

Hallo, Andi!  Wäre heute abend um 18:30 Uhr dabei, bei der T-Mobile!! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Februar 2013)

Ok dann bis heute Abend! Von nix kommt nix


----------



## DieterHaas (21. Februar 2013)

O.K. bis heute abend1 Dieter


----------



## DieterHaas (21. Februar 2013)

Hallo, Andi!  Schau Dir mal das Wetter an, trotzdem fahren???
Du kannst mir bis 17:45 Uhr eine Mail schreiben! Tausche mein Canyon wieder um!  Kaufe mich sehr wahrscheinlich ein gebrauchtes Giant Anthem X 1 von 2011!  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Februar 2013)

hm meine radklamotten sind noch klamm und die motivation ist auch nicht mehr so groß wie vor ein paar stunden  werde heute also doch nicht draußen fahren und nur hier nen bissel im warmen wohnzimmer spinnen  hoffe die spontane sinneswandlung ist kein problem für dich...


----------



## DieterHaas (21. Februar 2013)

Andi! Kein Problem!!  Du oder jemand anderes morgen Freitag ab ca. 17.30/45 Uhr am Start? Gruß  Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. Februar 2013)

17:45 passt, diesmal aber wirklich ohne zu kneifen


----------



## DieterHaas (22. Februar 2013)

Hallo, Andi! O.K. dann 17:45 Uhr bei der T-Mobile!  Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. Februar 2013)

Kannst ja noch vorsichtshalber deine alte Lampe einstecken, nicht dass das mit der Piko wieder so knapp wird


----------



## gerdu (25. Februar 2013)

Morgen?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. Februar 2013)




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. Februar 2013)

... ihr Glücklichen; bin trotz des Sauwetters schon total hibbelig, aber immer noch mit Arbeit zu!


----------



## DieterHaas (25. Februar 2013)

Hi, Andi!  Super Tour am Freitag!!!  Morgen wird bei mir knapp,wegen Job, Wetter ?  Wer ist am Donnerstag abend dabei ??  Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (25. Februar 2013)

Dabei!


----------



## LessMess (26. Februar 2013)

Nach 5Wochen Zwangspause fahre ich besser alleine-pianissimo.Euch viel Spaß auf den Trails, solange es noch geht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (28. Februar 2013)

wenns Wetter passt bin ich heut noch mal am Start.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. Februar 2013)

Ich fahre heute auf jeden Fall. Von mir aus gerne nochmal Wahnbachtalsperre wenn abzusehen ist, dass die Wege über 200m Höhe wieder nur so mäßig befahrbar sind wie am Dienstag.


----------



## DieterHaas (28. Februar 2013)

Bin heute auf jeden Fall mit neuer Bereifung am Start ! 18:30 Uhr T-Mobile!  Gruß

Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (4. März 2013)

Hi,

das wunderbare Frühlingswetter ist so verlockend.

Ist vielleicht heute Abend jemand am Start? Morgen kann ich leider nicht...


----------



## gerdu (4. März 2013)

...ich schwanke noch zwischen Entspannungsabend und Biken, im Moment mit leichter Tendenz zum letzteren


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. März 2013)

Entspannungsabend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denkpause (4. März 2013)

Morgen jemand am Start ? - heute kann ich nicht, wünsche Euch viel Spass!
Ulrich


----------



## scotty007 (4. März 2013)

Heute nicht, morgen sehr wahrscheinlich


----------



## luckylocke (4. März 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Entspannungsabend!


 

Noch son Kommentar und ich setze hier ein Bild vom derzeitigen Himmel über Bonn rein


----------



## Omalos (4. März 2013)

@Denkpause. Morgen? Wann und wo treffen wohin und wie lange? Du hast Ortskenntnisse?


----------



## gerdu (4. März 2013)

...hab mich gegen den Abhängabend entschieden, wäre also heut' am Start - wir müssen ja irgendwie den Rückstand zu Andi aufholen.

Di: Normale, sportliche Runde um 18:30.....


----------



## DieterHaas (4. März 2013)

Kann leider erst morgen Dienstag am Start sein! 18:30 Uhr T-Mobile.  Gruß Dieter


----------



## Omalos (4. März 2013)

Okay Morgen bin ich dabei. 

"18:30 T-Mobile." Wo ist das genau? Friedrich-Ebert-Allee oder Landgrabenweg (lange Bank?)?

Grüße


----------



## luckylocke (4. März 2013)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...hab mich gegen den Abhängabend entschieden, wäre also heut' am Start - wir müssen ja irgendwie den Rückstand zu Andi aufholen.
> 
> Di: Normale, sportliche Runde um 18:30.....


 
Alles klar, dann eine Regi-Runde am heutigen Abend, bis nachher


----------



## Denkpause (4. März 2013)

Hi, Treffpunkt ist am Landgrabenweg gegenüber vom Telekom Campus neben der Bushaltestelle. Nicht an der langen Bank, da fahren andere los. 
Bis morgen!
@ Luckydings: morgen wird das Wetter noch besser ))


----------



## Omalos (4. März 2013)

gerdu schrieb:


> Di: Normale, sportliche Runde .



Heißt das, ihr gebt richtig Gas? Ich zwar den ganzen Winter über gefahren und auch im Dunklen, aber alleine. Ob ich schnell bin, dass ich mit euch mithalten kann? Nicht dass ich euch aufhalte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (4. März 2013)

...wenn Du es nicht probierst wirst Du es nicht herausbekommen...

wir fahren tendenziell schon etwas schneller, sind aber recht stressfrei


----------



## Omalos (5. März 2013)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...wenn Du es nicht probierst wirst Du es nicht herausbekommen...
> 
> wir fahren tendenziell schon etwas schneller, sind aber recht stressfrei



Ich fahre tendeziell eigentlich eher etwas langsamer. Aber wenn euch das nicht stört.. 

Hautpsache ich muss keine Leuchtrakete mitnehmen, weil ich auf einmal alleine im dunklen Wald stehe. ;-)


----------



## gerdu (5. März 2013)

...vielleicht würde der Anfängertreff oder der Gemütlichfahretreff dann doch besser passen - musst halt schauen...


----------



## Omalos (5. März 2013)

Ja, ich glaube es auch. Vielleicht ein anderes Mal. 
Grüße und viel Spaß


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. März 2013)

http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/...OVIDER=anwendung&BKM=Nordrhein-Westfalen/Bonn

Prima, am Montag wieder schön kühl und usselig, muss ich mich gar nicht umgewöhnen und die Frühlingsklamotten raus suchen


----------



## gerdu (6. März 2013)

...ach, übrigens: 3000 HM in den letzten 3 Tagen....und die Sonne scheint


----------



## zett78 (6. März 2013)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...ach, übrigens: 3000 HM in den letzten 3 Tagen....und die Sonne scheint



ist doch völlig normal, brauch dir nicht unangenehm sein 

Der Wetterumschwung wird es echt in sich haben!!!


----------



## DieterHaas (6. März 2013)

Wer wäre denn wie bereits gesagt morgen abend um 18:30 Uhr dabei?  Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (7. März 2013)

wenns Wetter passt bin ich dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denkpause (7. März 2013)

Bin heute Abend dabei!! ))


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. März 2013)

Zum radeln kommt man hier eher nicht  





War aber gerade immerhin 90min aufm Spinningrad, vllt hilfts ja ein bisschen 
Bis Dienstag!


----------



## gerdu (8. März 2013)

..brauchst Du Dich ja gar nicht umzustellen, nächste Woche soll es wieder Schnee geben, gestern war dafür 17 Grad


----------



## luckylocke (8. März 2013)

@Andi: Cooles Bild, nach dem Temperaturen da oben kannst du hier im kurzärmligen Trikot fahren...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. März 2013)

Ich werde heute wohl ne kleine Neu/Wiedereinsteiger Tour machen, jemand dabei?


----------



## luckylocke (11. März 2013)

Ich kann heute leider nicht, wie sieht´s denn mit morgen aus?

Eine richtig schöne Tour durch tiefverschneite Winterlandschaften. Nee, mal ehrlich, wenn ich nur daran denke, dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (11. März 2013)

wäre morgen dabei, heute kann ich nicht


----------



## DieterHaas (11. März 2013)

Hallo! Wenn überhaupt morgen, Wetter heute ist zu schlecht, ansonsten erst wieder bei mir am 2.4.!  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. März 2013)

Bei den heutigen Bodenbedingungen kann unser härtester Winterguide ja wieder voll auftrumpfen


----------



## gerdu (12. März 2013)

...wasnn mit Bergschnaps?...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. März 2013)

Ich hätte nur Berglikör im Angebot...


Edit: Gläschen müsstest du aber wieder mitbringen


----------



## gerdu (12. März 2013)

Ok


----------



## scotty007 (12. März 2013)

Was ne Tiefschneetour - Glück für Euch, dass ich heute die falschen Reifen drauf hatte


----------



## DieterHaas (14. März 2013)

Evtl. heute jemand Lust aufs Biken? Gruß  Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. März 2013)

joar wieso nicht  so lange der schnee noch liegt sollte man ihn auch genießen, nech? 

18:30 ?


----------



## gerdu (14. März 2013)

nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (14. März 2013)

Hi, Andi! Sollen wir das probieren? Mein Bike ist zwar noch nicht 100% fertig, aber egal, meinst Du es ist nicht zu viel Schnee oben?? Sonst 18:30 Uhr. Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. März 2013)

Logo probieren wir das  Alleine habe ich keinen Bock, also musst du auch schon kommen  
Was fehlt denn noch am Rad? Fahrtauglich isses aber schon?


----------



## DieterHaas (14. März 2013)

Ja, schon...Vorderreifen geht mit Milch die Luft raus, bin um 18:30 Uhr bei der Telekom! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (16. März 2013)

Hi, 

bei der letzten Dienstagstour habe ich einen Leserbrief in der BIKE berichtet. Hier ein paar Auszüge:

Euch schreibt ein äußerst frustrierter MTB´ler aus Bad Honnef/Bonn. Ab März gilt bei uns im 7GB ein Wegeplan, der detailliert vorschreibt, wer welchen Weg benutzen darf. Für uns verschärft sich die bisher geltende 2,5 m Regel dahin gehend dass nun zusätzlich auch weite Teile der "Forst-Autobahnen gesperrt sind ...
Einen sicherlich nicht unerheblichen Anteil an dieser Entwicklung tragen einige wenige Hardcore-Mountainbiker, welche sich mit rüpelhaften Manieren bei Wandersleuten unbeliebt machen ...
Ein weiterer, berechtigter(!) Dorn im Auge unserer "Heimatschützer" sind diejenigen von uns, die auch oder gerade bei Dunkelheit, flutlichtunterstützt, durch den Wald shreddern...



Was der Autor des Leserbriefes gut erkannt hat (hab ich nicht abgeschrieben), dass anscheinend die Heimatschützer die besseren Lobbyisten gewinnen konnten. Auch im Ruhestand haben Politiker gute Kontakte und wissen sie zu nutzen. Äußerst frustrierend ist bei diesem Leserbrief der Hang zur Selbstzerfleischung der verschiedenen MTB´ler und die fehlende Solidarität. 
Außerdem wüsste ich ja gerne, wie der Autor vor dem Wegeplan immer juristisch korrekt durch das 7GB gefahren ist und ob er den Plan hundertprozentig umsetzen wird...
Schönes Wochenende


----------



## gerdu (17. März 2013)

...hab grad Wetterbericht gehört, wir sollten den Di auf den Mo schieben.

Evtl. könnte man ja mal die neue Triathlonstrecke fahren...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. März 2013)

Ich warte mal ab was meine Beine morgen früh auf der Victoriabrücke sagen


----------



## Denkpause (18. März 2013)

Hi Gerdu, bin dabei. Aber nur mit dem MTB. OK?
VGU


----------



## gerdu (18. März 2013)

...MTB ist ok


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. März 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. März 2013)

Dönermann fällt für mich heute flach, muss gegen 21:15 wieder zu Hause sein.


----------



## gerdu (19. März 2013)

@Gernot: Demnächst müssen umweltfrevelnde Nachtbiker nicht mehr nur auf die LKW Flotten der Drachenfelsbaustelle, die Vollernter der Forstwirtschaft und die ganzen Zubringerfahrzeuge mit Sondergenehmigung aufpassen. Es ist ein neues ökologisches Highlight geplant. Zwischen Auge Gottes und Unkel sollen 16?  Windräder inklusive zugehöriger Infrastruktur gebaut werden. Turmhöhe 200 m - insgesamt müssen ohne die Kabeltrassen dafür ca. 32000 qm Wald gerodet werde........


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. März 2013)

... ist das noch Naturschutzgebiet oder schon außerhalb?


----------



## gerdu (19. März 2013)

....gute Frage - im Zweifel wird wahrscheinlich der Naturschutz aufgehoben weil es hier lediglich um Geld geht, egal ob der Standort taugt oder nicht.

Müssen wir mal weiter verfolgen....


----------



## asphaltjunkie (19. März 2013)

gerdu schrieb:


> Es ist ein neues ökologisches Highlight geplant. Zwischen Auge Gottes und Unkel sollen 16?  Windräder inklusive zugehöriger Infrastruktur gebaut werden. Turmhöhe 200 m - insgesamt müssen ohne die Kabeltrassen dafür ca. 32000 qm Wald gerodet werde........



Genial, woher haste diese Infomation?

Gruß Wolle


----------



## naturweg (19. März 2013)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Genial, woher haste diese Infomation?
> 
> Gruß Wolle



Gemeint ist wahrscheinlich das hier:  http://www.unsere-wind-energie.de/der-windpark/windparkgebiet.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. März 2013)

Ich werde heute eine entspannte Runde durchs Siebengebirge drehen, wer will kann sich anschließen  Abfahrt wie gewohnt 18:30 T-Mobile.


----------



## gerdu (21. März 2013)

ich glaub ich kann mich heut nicht mehr aufraffen..


----------



## aceofspades (21. März 2013)

naturweg schrieb:


> Gemeint ist wahrscheinlich das hier:  http://www.unsere-wind-energie.de/der-windpark/windparkgebiet.html



Aber die Mountain-Biker machen den Wald kaputt :-(


----------



## luckylocke (21. März 2013)

Ich bin leider auch raus


----------



## luckylocke (25. März 2013)

Wie sieht es denn mit  Regenerationsrunden heute und/oder morgen aus?


----------



## gerdu (25. März 2013)

...war grad schon auf dem Monte Baldo - oder zumindest bis ich bei einer Schneehöhe von 50 cm steckengeblieben bin. Bonn wird diese Woche bei mir nix.

Bis denn....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. März 2013)

Ich denke ich bin dabei, 18:30 T-Mobile?
 @gerdu: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.87055.html schon unter die Räder genommen??


----------



## gerdu (25. März 2013)

...guter Hinweis: "...Mittagshitze meiden..."

Welche Zeit muß ich schlagen?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. März 2013)

Gleiche Bedingungen bitte, also so zwischen 12 und 14Uhr  Wenn man ehrlich ist waren es irgend etwas über 1h, so 65min denk ich sind realistisch bis zu so ner Aussichtsecke mit Bänken.


----------



## luckylocke (25. März 2013)

Für mich kannst du dir ca. 8 min mehr Zeit lassen. Mir ist in der "Mittagshitze" das Wasser ausgegangen, ich musste umfüllen. Hätt´ich das gewusst, wäre ich ohne Wasser weiter gefahren

Du fährst ja hoffentlich mit nem schweren Fully da hoch, gell?
  @Andi: OK, 18:30 bei Timobeil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. März 2013)

Ich glaube heute ist es trocken genug mal wieder mit dem Anthem zu kommen  Ist ja schon eine gefühlte Ewigkeit nichts mehr von oben herunter gekommen.

Also bis gleich!


----------



## gerdu (25. März 2013)

....ich fürchte die Strecke hat noch Tiefschnee..


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. März 2013)

Und schon geguckt obs befahrbar ist?

Gestern bei der Tour mit Gernot hat das Schicksal seinen Lauf genommen und ich hab mir ein für die Milch zu großes Loch in den Mantel gestochen, Schraube sei Dank! Mit Schlauch gings dann weiter...

Kann ich denn problemlos so einen normalen Schlauch-Flicken nutzen und das Loch im Mantel damit dicht bekommen?! Oder hält der nicht auf der Mantelinnenseite?! Schätzungsweise 1,5mm x 1,5mm groß das Loch.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. März 2013)

... hält bei mir innen gut!


----------



## zett78 (26. März 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Und schon geguckt obs befahrbar ist?
> 
> Gestern bei der Tour mit Gernot hat das Schicksal seinen Lauf genommen und ich hab mir ein für die Milch zu großes Loch in den Mantel gestochen, Schraube sei Dank! Mit Schlauch gings dann weiter...
> 
> Kann ich denn problemlos so einen normalen Schlauch-Flicken nutzen und das Loch im Mantel damit dicht bekommen?! Oder hält der nicht auf der Mantelinnenseite?! Schätzungsweise 1,5mm x 1,5mm groß das Loch.



vorher mit Bremsenreiniger säubern, aufrauhen, nochmal säubern und mit dem Flicken zukleben. Über Nacht mal mit montierten Schlauch stehen lassen, der presst, wenn getrocknet, den Flicken gut an. So bekommt man übrigens auch das Felgenband bei tubeless schön fest montiert.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. März 2013)

ah ok, dann probier ich mal die Tage mein Glück 

Wie ist denn das Wetter so da unten am Gardasee?? Auch so schön sonnig und trocken?


----------



## gerdu (26. März 2013)

...perfekter Schnee, inzwischen bis ins Tal.

Heut haben wir eine 150 km Tour gemacht........natürlich mit dem Auto.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. März 2013)

Wie schaut es morgen aus? Muß zwar gegen 18:15 Uhr zurück sein, kann aber früh starten ... jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## luckylocke (27. März 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> ah ok, dann probier ich mal die Tage mein Glück
> 
> Wie ist denn das Wetter so da unten am Gardasee?? Auch so schön sonnig und trocken?


 Der Sattel kann aber noch ein Stück nach vorne und der Rahmen ist viel zu groß @Bernd: Ich kann morgen leider nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. März 2013)

Ja? Vielleicht kannst du mir ja mal beim Setup der Sitzposition ein bisschen helfen, damit ich wie du letztes Jahr optimal vorbereitet bin und alles aus mir raus holen kann


----------



## luckylocke (27. März 2013)

Gerne, für diese Qualitäten bin ich ja bekannt...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. März 2013)

An welchen Tagen über Ostern wolltest du/ihr noch gleich fahren?! Ich weiß noch nicht genau wann ich hier in Bonn bin.


----------



## gerdu (1. April 2013)

...morgen normales Programm - wer ist dabei?


----------



## scotty007 (1. April 2013)

Heisst normal: 20:45 CL bei Mehmet? Dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. April 2013)

Bin dabei  Thermoflaschenhalter abmontiert, RocketRon vorne druff, Wilma eingemottet, Schutzbleche ab, der Frühling ist da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (1. April 2013)

hää?!?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. April 2013)

Kein Aprilscherz, nur etwas Zuversicht


----------



## luckylocke (2. April 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Kein Aprilscherz, nur etwas Zuversicht


 
Dann ist ja auch kurz/kurz angesagt, oder?

Bis nachher, bin dabei...


----------



## Denkpause (2. April 2013)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## DieterHaas (2. April 2013)

Bin auch dabei! 18:30 Uhr T-Mobile. Gruß Dieter


----------



## Trekki (2. April 2013)

Ich komme auch


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. April 2013)

Nette Runde, auch wenn ich schlussendlich von Beuel aus dann nur noch schieben/rollen konnte weil die Kabelbinder gerissen sind... Beim nächsten mal spar ich mir aber die Runde übern Venusberg wenn sich hier die Sportkanonen ankündigen


----------



## Trekki (2. April 2013)

Weil es heute abend gefragt wurde: hier ist mein Radaufbau beschrieben.

-trekki


----------



## luckylocke (3. April 2013)

Würde heute Abend jemand zur üblichen Zeit mitfahren? Vielleicht etwas ruhiger und rampenfreier als gestern und ohne Dönerstop


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. April 2013)

Ich werde heute eine Bastelstunde einlegen und das Paket fertig machen... bis Sundern muss das Hinterrad wieder da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (3. April 2013)

...ich würde die Nabe auch für den Triathlon empfehlen, das erhöht unsere Chancen.

Mehmet hatte uns gestern genug Platz freigehalten....

Wegen heut Abend muss ich mal schauen wie sich meine Laune entwickelt.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. April 2013)

Hmm, basteln kann ich auch noch später, also bei einer wirklich langsamen regenerativen Runde bin ich dabei, zwangläufig ja mit dem Fully. Gerne dafür im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten etwas verspielter, also Rebecca, Stenzel rechts, Breiberge links, Wolkenburg, Siebengebirgs-Todestrail, Tretschbachtal, Angelegter Trail bei Hohenhonnef, u.ä.


----------



## gerdu (3. April 2013)

...hört sich nach Stagetour an, wäre dabei


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. April 2013)

jut jut, also 18:30 wie gewohnt!


----------



## luckylocke (3. April 2013)

Mein Fully funzt noch nicht, hatte keine Zeit für die Mängelbehebung, ich komme mit dem superschweren Hardtail...


----------



## gerdu (3. April 2013)

...bei *den* Mängeln wird das auch noch länger dauern


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. April 2013)

Diese Woche fällt wohl mehr oder weniger bei mir flach, muss erstmal wieder zu Kräften kommen nach einer Zwangsdiät 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Knapp 4kg in 4 Tagen, da kommt kein FDH oder WeightWatchers dran


----------



## gerdu (8. April 2013)

Mehmetdoppeltkäsepizza würde das an einem Abend kompensieren. ..


----------



## DieterHaas (8. April 2013)

Hallo! Soll morgen leicht regnen, wenn es stimmt, was ich gehört habe. Jemand deshalb heute abend am Start ? Wollte diese Woche auch Donnerstag abend fahren!  Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. April 2013)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Hallo! Soll morgen leicht regnen, wenn es stimmt, was ich gehört habe. Jemand deshalb heute abend am Start ?


 
Hmmm, wann den?


----------



## gerdu (8. April 2013)

...heute kann ich nicht - morgen bin ich dabei wenn es trocken ist


----------



## DieterHaas (8. April 2013)

Wenn heute, dann ca. 18:45 Uhr. Sonst müßten wir eben schauen, wie morgen das wetter ist. Gruß Dieter


----------



## DieterHaas (9. April 2013)

Uwe, fährst Du heute abend, kannst ja bis 17:40 Uhr abwarten wegen Wetter und mir dann Bescheid geben. Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. April 2013)

Falls es trocken bleibt / wird, wäre ich für 2 - 2,5 Stunden dabei ...


----------



## gerdu (9. April 2013)

...mehr schaffen wir eh' nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. April 2013)

... aber schafft ihr die 2,5 Stunden auch so langsam wie ich? Bis - hoffentlich - gleich ...


----------



## scotty007 (9. April 2013)

Bin wegen Laufen am WE heute nochmal draußen. Aber 20:45 BVB-CL bei Mehmet ginge ok...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. April 2013)

Wie schauts aus: Start? Falls ja, wann?


----------



## gerdu (9. April 2013)

...kann mich im Moment nicht aufraffen - ich schau mal ob das Wetter morgen besser wird...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. April 2013)

... OK, dann Sofa statt Sattel; morgen geht bei mir gut ...


----------



## DieterHaas (9. April 2013)

Wie wär´s mit Donnerstag abend 18:30 Uhr?!!  Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (9. April 2013)

...entscheide ich Donnerstag.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. April 2013)

So richtig trocken ist es ja heute nun nicht, so richtig naß aber auch nicht; ich würde fahren, gerne möglichst früh. Noch jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## DieterHaas (10. April 2013)

Fahre definitiv Donnerstag abend 18.30 Uhr, wenn es halbwegs trocken ist! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (10. April 2013)

..wäre heute um 18:30 am Start, früher schaffe ich kaum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. April 2013)

Joar ich würde heute schon fahren wollen, ne ruhige Tour um wieder reinzukommen. Vor 18:30 eigentlich ungern, dann wirds nur hektisch... Schmerzgrenze wäre 18:00.


----------



## gerdu (10. April 2013)

18:15 Chinaschiff, mein letztes Angebot....


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. April 2013)

Jep, 18:15 Uhr Chinaschiff dabei, werde mich dann in den Sieben Bergen so gegen 20:15 Uhr auf den Rückweg machen müssen, aber ihr seid ja dann noch zumindest zu zweit ... Bis gleich, Bernd.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. April 2013)

Dank für die zügige Runde mit vielen neuen Wegen; wir sind dann über den Petersberg, Kloster, Weinberge etc. zurückgetrailt. Hoffe, ihr seid auch wohlbehalten zurückgekommen ...


----------



## gerdu (11. April 2013)

Jo - kann nicht meckern, am Ende standen knapp 50 km und 800 HM auf der Uhr.
 @Dieter:   heute abend müsste gehen wenns nicht regnet


----------



## DieterHaas (11. April 2013)

ca. 18:30 Uhr bei "Nichtregen" am Campus! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## gerdu (11. April 2013)

50, 5 km / 650 HM von Beuel aus...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. April 2013)

Heute jemand am Start?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. April 2013)

Wie schauts mit morgen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (15. April 2013)

....schnelle Runde, Anschlag, wie immer!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. April 2013)

... bin draussen, kann erst am Freitagnachmittag wieder; euch viel Spaß!


----------



## gerdu (15. April 2013)

..das war ironisch gemeint, kannst ruhig kommen


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. April 2013)

... hmmmm ... okay, aber auch nach Ironieabzug bleibt das Problem, dass ich morgen nicht in BN sein kann; falls du dafür eine Lösung hast, würde ich "sogar" [ ;-) ] mitfahren ...


----------



## luckylocke (15. April 2013)

Bin morgen raus, Mi wäre wieder möglich...


----------



## DieterHaas (16. April 2013)

Heute abend evtl. für mich kurze Runde, da ich mich seit Freitag schwach fühle. (Gesundheit). Donnerstag abend ginge bei mir auch. Gruß  Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (17. April 2013)

Hi,

fährt heute Abend jemand eine hm-lastige Runde mit?


----------



## gerdu (17. April 2013)

weiss noch nicht ob ich es schaffe, ich melde mich später...,


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. April 2013)

bin heute schon mit arbeitskollegen unterwegs, wird bei mir also nix


----------



## DieterHaas (17. April 2013)

Bin erst nächste Woche wieder am Start!"Montag", wie besprochen?!?! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. April 2013)

Heute stand ich vorm geschlossenen H&S, der Superstore  ist ab sofort offen, bin auch direkt mal hin, schon ziemlich großzügig alles, aber noch bissel chaotisch und nicht wirklich fertig. Bis zur offiziellen Eröffnung ist ja auch noch was Zeit  Heute konnte man nur mit Bargeld zahlen, also genug einstecken wenn man plant hinzufahren ;-)


----------



## gerdu (18. April 2013)

Hab heut mal die Triastrecke getestet - die erste Richtzeit steht. Unter 1:30 hab ich nicht geschafft.....


----------



## scotty007 (18. April 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Heute stand ich vorm geschlossenen H&S, der Superstore  ist ab sofort offen, bin auch direkt mal hin, schon ziemlich großzügig alles, aber noch bissel chaotisch und nicht wirklich fertig. Bis zur offiziellen Eröffnung ist ja auch noch was Zeit  Heute konnte man nur mit Bargeld zahlen, also genug einstecken wenn man plant hinzufahren ;-)



Ansonsten gleich gute Auswahl/Preis? Würde gerne morgen nach der Arbeit mal hindüsen...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. April 2013)

Jetzt spann uns nicht auf die Folter, Uwe 

Mein Eindruck war, dass die Auswahl an Komponenten jetzt nicht exorbitant größer ist, nur großzügiger dargestellt, vielleicht lags aber auch nur daran, dass noch nicht alles ausgepackt und eingeräumt war. Klamotten und Fahrräder gibts aber doch wesentlich mehr. Parkplatz für gefühlte 4302390 Autos. Preise wie gewohnt


----------



## gerdu (19. April 2013)

Knapp über 2 Stunden


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. April 2013)

Heute jemand mit Lust & Zeit für eine kleine Ausfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. April 2013)

Jop, der Raimund und ich wollten heute ne Tour starten, aber erst gegen 17:30...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. April 2013)

17:30 Uhr wäre für mich ok; Ramersdorf P&R?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. April 2013)

Jop 17:30 P&R, wir wollen schon min. 2,5h fahren, kannst ja dann schauen ob du evtl. früher abhaust.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. April 2013)

Startzeit paßt, min. 2,5 h Tour paßt auch; bin dabei!

Tempo werden wir sehen; wieder bis zum Kotzen & Heulen im Wald?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. April 2013)

Schon mit ein paar Intervallen, da ich am WE nicht fahren werde und auch nächste Woche nur Montag Zeit haben werde... aber alles im Rahmen


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. April 2013)

OK, tragbares Sauerstoffzelt dabei! Und: Nä. Wo. bin ich evtl. auch auf den Mo. angewiesen passen ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. April 2013)

@Andi: Gute Tour gestern; viel Glück nächstes Wochenende!


----------



## gerdu (21. April 2013)

...morgen 'ne langsame Runde um 18:30 - wie besprochen?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. April 2013)

.... bin derzeit leider raus; sollte sich das ändern, melde ich mich per PN; euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. April 2013)

Jap war echt ne coole Tour! 

Morgen auf jeden Fall ne runde, aber nicht besonders langsam sondern ganz normal  ist ja dann das letzte mal für 4 Tage.


----------



## luckylocke (21. April 2013)

Ich kann leider nicht dabei sein


----------



## DieterHaas (22. April 2013)

Wenn morgen nicht geht?-Uwe, Andi, dann wäre ich heute abend evtl.dabei! Gruß Dieter


----------



## scotty007 (22. April 2013)

Wenn ich hier zeitig rauskomme, bin ich auch am Start.
 @gerdu: melde mich falls ja. Treffpunkt Vinxel müsste dann aber schon sein.


----------



## luckylocke (28. April 2013)

Fährt jemand am Montagabend?


----------



## gerdu (28. April 2013)

Jau, wenns Wetter passt

Di kann ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. April 2013)

Heute leider net, vielleicht fahr ich Mittwoch so ne Art Tagestour, hat da jemand Zeit & Lust?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. April 2013)

... leider diese Woche draussen!


----------



## luckylocke (29. April 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Heute leider net, vielleicht fahr ich Mittwoch so ne Art Tagestour, hat da jemand Zeit & Lust?


 
Mi wäre interessant. Wann soll es denn wohin gehen? Wie wärs denn mal wieder mit dem Siegtal?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. April 2013)

Wenn meine Wade wieder mitmacht könnte ich mir den Jakobsweg von Bonn nach Moselkern vorstellen. Das sind so 120km und 2500hm grob übern Daumen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. April 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Wenn meine Wade wieder mitmacht könnte ich mir den Jakobsweg von Bonn nach Moselkern vorstellen. Das sind so 120km und 2500hm grob übern Daumen.


 
arrrgnnn ... will auch, kann aber nicht! Viel Spaß


----------



## DieterHaas (29. April 2013)

Hallo, heute abend geht leider nicht, beruflich. Wer hat Lust morgen abend zu fahren ab 18:30 Uhr? Andi, Gernot....?  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (29. April 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Wenn meine Wade wieder mitmacht könnte ich mir den Jakobsweg von Bonn nach Moselkern vorstellen. Das sind so 120km und 2500hm grob übern Daumen.



Hört sich gut an. Aber auch nach sehr frühem Aufstehen nach dem Tanz in den Mai...

Heute starten wir schon um 18.00 Uhr.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. April 2013)

Ja so mittelfrüh, um 9 sollte man schon aufm rad sitzen


----------



## luckylocke (30. April 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Ja so mittelfrüh, um 9 sollte man schon aufm rad sitzen



Das schaff ich nicht, ich brauch meine 9 Stunden Schlaf


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. Mai 2013)

Fährst du am Sonntag beim Schinderhannes mit? Ich hab eigentlich vor zu starten, würde mich dann vor Ort nachmelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (2. Mai 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Fährst du am Sonntag beim Schinderhannes mit? Ich hab eigentlich vor zu starten, würde mich dann vor Ort nachmelden.


 
Ich überlege zur Zeit auch, ob ich starten soll (Mittelstrecke). Werde ich wohl spontan entscheiden.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch übrigens zum guten Abschneiden in Sundern.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. Mai 2013)

Danke, aber wirklich rund gelaufen ist es nicht  Musste zwischendrin nachpumpen weil der neue tubeless Mantel noch nicht so ganz dicht war wie er sollte und dann am Schluss mein obligatorischer Einbruch inkl. Krämpfen wo nix mehr ging  Daher auch am Sonntag nur die Kurzstrecke mit 38km und 900hm, fast genau die richtige Belastungsdauer zur Vorbereitung für den Tag der Tage in knapp 5 Wochen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Mai 2013)

Du warst nicht da Gernot, oder?! Jedenfalls nicht gesehen 

Hmpf, bei mir war wieder der Wurm drin, Form gut aber diesmal war ich in so ner Gruppe relativ weit vorne und einfach dran geblieben ohne zu gucken, prompt natürlich falsch gefahren und zweimal die Einführungsrunde unter die Räder genommen... so hatte man dann kurz drauf den Bewesenwagen vor sich und entsprechend alle ca. 350 restlichen Starter... 

Dienstag wie gewohnt?


----------



## luckylocke (5. Mai 2013)

@_Andi_: Hab bei eurem Start noch im Bett gelegen.

Dein Ergebnis sieht doch nicht schlecht aus, so ein paar Fahrer konntest Du überholen. Sowas darf beim Termin der Termine natürlich nicht passieren....

Montag und Dienstag bin ich beruflich verhindert.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Mai 2013)

Bei der tria Strecke werde ich jedes Schlagloch mit Namen kennen ;-) wollte ich übrigens morgen mit Raimund fahren, bist du inzwischen wieder im lande, Uwe?


----------



## gerdu (6. Mai 2013)

...nö, friste noch ein trauriges Dasein bei Schlutzkrapfen und Aperol.

Bisher 4 gemütliche Radltouren unternommen mit gerade mal so 6000 HM.

Muss also noch ein bisschen bleiben. Nächste Woche bin ich wieder in Bonn.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Mai 2013)

Dann noch eine erholsame Woche 

Wie siehts am Donnerstag mit ner Tagestour aus, Gernot? Der Jakobsweg von Bonn nach Moselkern steht noch aus


----------



## luckylocke (6. Mai 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Dann noch eine erholsame Woche
> 
> Wie siehts am Donnerstag mit ner Tagestour aus, Gernot? Der Jakobsweg von Bonn nach Moselkern steht noch aus


 
Wie wäre es denn alternativ mit einer Runde an der Ahr/bzw. dem Ahrsteig ab der Quelle (Anreise per Bahn bis Blankenheim-Wald)? Kann halt nicht so früh...


----------



## Denkpause (6. Mai 2013)

Hi Andi,
ich wäre morgen dabei. Bleibt es bei Zeit und Ort wie immer?

Viele Grüße,
Ulrich

Gruß in die Alpen an Gerdu und Begleitung !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (6. Mai 2013)

Wäre morgen Dienstag am Start um 18:30 Uhr. Gruß Dieter
Gruß auch an Uwe!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Mai 2013)

Klappt bei mir heute net... euch viel Spaß falls ihr fahrt


----------



## DieterHaas (7. Mai 2013)

Bei schlechtem Wetter auch heute eher nicht! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Denkpause (7. Mai 2013)

Ihr Softies - dann fahr ich eben auch nicht! ;-))


----------



## gerdu (9. Mai 2013)

...so Jungs - 10000 HM voll, die Wandbilanz konnte ich auch verbessern, morgen gehts zurück. 

Beste Voraussetzungen für das Tria Zeitfahren...

Schöne Grüße aus Südtirol, 

Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Mai 2013)

Hm wollte gerade eigentlich noch was essen.  Lass ich dann doch mal lieber ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (10. Mai 2013)

Zu spät, hab schon gegessen. Na ja, muss ich gleich in der Eifel eine Ehrenrunde drehen...
 @Uwe: Tolle Leistung!
Hat der Hotelwirt jetzt einen Schrein errichtet ?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Mai 2013)

Morgen Bike Discount Mega Store Eröffnung nicht vergessen, gibt bestimmt Snacks und Getränke  Und 20% auf viele Sachen nicht zu vergessen...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Mai 2013)

Wenn euer Leben nicht davon abhängt, geht nicht zur Eröffnungsfeier. ;-)  Verkehrschaos und an den Kasse 30m schlangen.


----------



## luckylocke (12. Mai 2013)

Hi,

fährt vielleicht morgen schon jemand (und am Di)? Ich würde gerne mit dem RR in Richtung Ahrtal fahren.


----------



## gerdu (13. Mai 2013)

...heut schaffe ich nicht.

Morgen ganz normal, für RR brauche ich besseres Wetter.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. Mai 2013)

Morgen bin ich wie gewohnt dabei.


----------



## DieterHaas (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo, Zusammen! Ich habe die ganze Woche gut Zeit! Jemand heute abend Lust auf ne Runde? Sonst morgen abend wie gewohnt 18:30 Uhr. Gruß Dieter


----------



## scotty007 (13. Mai 2013)

Hi alle, melde mich zurück.  @gerdu: welchen Namen haben sie Dir da unten mittlerweile gegeben? Den Leibhaftigen?
Naja, dann gibt's für die "Freunde" des Leibhaftigen zumindest einen Special Preis beim nächsten Besuch dort unten, was?

Habe zwar nicht die ganze Woche Zeit, will aber schauen, dass ich morgen beim Start bin - trockenes Wetter von oben mal vorausgesetzt. Wie immer am Vinxler PP...

Tschööö


----------



## gerdu (16. Mai 2013)

...heut jemand am Start, vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht zu dolle?


----------



## DieterHaas (16. Mai 2013)

Normalerweise ja Uwe, wie gesagt, aber das Wetter ist zu schlecht, denke ich!  Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (16. Mai 2013)

Sieht doch gut aus....


----------



## luckylocke (21. Mai 2013)

Wie siehtsn heute Abend aus? Bei trockenem Wetter jemand am Start?


----------



## gerdu (21. Mai 2013)

wäre dabei


Glückwunsch zu Diez!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Mai 2013)

jop


----------



## scotty007 (21. Mai 2013)

Bin draussen wegen Hals.


----------



## DieterHaas (21. Mai 2013)

Hatte kleinen Arbeitsunfall (Schnitt), wollte mich heute ausruhen! Hätte aber Morgen und Donnerstag abend Zeit, jemand dabei ?? Gruß  Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Mai 2013)

Pflaster druff und 18:30 bei T-Mobile


----------



## gerdu (21. Mai 2013)

Klassischer Bürounfall? Am Blatt Papier geschnitten?


----------



## DieterHaas (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo, Ihr Lieben! Danke, der Nachfrage! Papier wäre schön, Glas und tief, Mittelfinger linke Hand, 3 Pflaster sind schon drauf. Würde gerne mitkommen, fühle mich aber irgendwie etwas schwach. Bin auch Samstag und Sonntag wieder gefahren. Bestelle mir gleich einen neuen Laufradsatz für´s Giant! Nur von den Speichen bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ich denke die Sapim Laser 32 Loch. Jemand Zeit morgen oder donnerstag? Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (21. Mai 2013)

Morgen nicht, evtl. Do


----------



## DieterHaas (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo! Jemand Lust und Zeit heute zu fahren ?
 Gruß Dieter


----------



## DieterHaas (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo, Uwe und alle anderen: Mal sehen wie das Wetter nachher ist, Lust auf ne Runde? Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. Mai 2013)

... ist mir heute etwas zu nass; morgen?


----------



## gerdu (23. Mai 2013)

Wenns von oben trocken ist bin ich heute dabei


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Mai 2013)

Ebenso. Paar Tropfen sind OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo, Uwe, Andi!Aufgrund von Auswahlsitzung "könnte" es ein klein wenig später werden! Habe die Handynummer von Uwe dabei! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. Mai 2013)

... morgen jemand am Start?


----------



## zett78 (24. Mai 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... morgen jemand am Start?



Hey, genau jetzt müsste man auf dem Rad sitzen 

Frohes Schaffen!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. Mai 2013)

Bin Donnerstag noch spontan an eine Wildcard fürs Airport Weeze MTB Rennen gekommen. War echt mal etwas anderes so ne Runde ohne nennenswerte Erhebungen. Dafür lange Trailabschnitte wie ein Pumptrack und einige kräftezehrende Sand & Holperwiesenpassagen. Das Fully wäre echt ne Bereicherung gewesen...


----------



## gerdu (26. Mai 2013)

und? Platzierung?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. Mai 2013)

2. AK,  weder Krämpfe gehabt noch eine einfuhrungsrunde zwei mal gefahren ;-) naja und kein lizenzrennen halt...


----------



## gerdu (26. Mai 2013)

Glückwunsch


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. Mai 2013)

Danke  
Morgen solls recht schön werden, wer ist dabei? Hmm vielleicht sollte man das bisschen Sonne mal für die Triastrecke nutzen?!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. Mai 2013)

Gerade die BestOf Gallerie von Sportograf durchgeklickt, wurde mal wieder perfekt erwischt 

http://www.sportograf.com/bestof/1998/index.html


----------



## gerdu (27. Mai 2013)

Rennrad wäre ok - die Tria Strecke ist allerdings spassfrei..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (27. Mai 2013)

...bist Du eigentlich jemals auf dem Rad fotografiert worden?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Mai 2013)

Wie wäre es mit Teilen der Strecke? Also Pützchen, Holtorf, Stieldorf, Bockeroth, aber dann irgendwie Söven oder so... am Schluss vielleicht noch wenns irgendwie einzubauen geht die lange seichte Abfahrt von Aegidienberg zurück, bissel diese eine Kurvenkombination trainieren


----------



## gerdu (27. Mai 2013)

Lass mal um 18 Uhr am Chinaschiff treffen...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Mai 2013)

jop


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Mai 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> 2. AK,  weder Krämpfe gehabt noch eine einfuhrungsrunde zwei mal gefahren ;-) naja und kein lizenzrennen halt...


 
Respekt!


----------



## gerdu (28. Mai 2013)

Wer ist heute dabei?


----------



## luckylocke (28. Mai 2013)

Dabei


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. Mai 2013)

Bei der Wettervorhersage ja quasi die letzte Möglichkeit heute. Bin auch dabei, aber schön entspannt, nech. Vielleicht ist ja Wahnbachtalsperre ne gute Möglichkeit, damit man nicht die ganze Zeit im dunklen grünen Wald ohne Sonne und Ausblick fährt


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Mai 2013)

... raus, da nicht in BN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Juni 2013)

Hmpf, ehrlich gesagt sehe ich pechschwarz für den Triathlon/Duathlon. Die Laufstrecke und die Wechselzone liegen ja im Bereich wo höchstwahrscheinlich Mitte der Woche das Wasser stehen wird... und ob sich das bis Sonntag so schnell bessert mag ich zu bezweifeln...

Naja, dann muss der schicke Zeitfahranzug wohl noch ein Jahr auf seine Premiere warten


----------



## zett78 (3. Juni 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Hmpf, ehrlich gesagt sehe ich pechschwarz für den Triathlon/Duathlon. Die Laufstrecke und die Wechselzone liegen ja im Bereich wo höchstwahrscheinlich Mitte der Woche das Wasser stehen wird... und ob sich das bis Sonntag so schnell bessert mag ich zu bezweifeln...
> 
> Naja, dann muss der schicke Zeitfahranzug wohl noch ein Jahr auf seine Premiere warten



Yo, echt schade!
Morgen solls konkret werden!


----------



## luckylocke (3. Juni 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Hmpf, ehrlich gesagt sehe ich pechschwarz für den Triathlon/Duathlon. Die Laufstrecke und die Wechselzone liegen ja im Bereich wo höchstwahrscheinlich Mitte der Woche das Wasser stehen wird... und ob sich das bis Sonntag so schnell bessert mag ich zu bezweifeln...
> 
> Naja, dann muss der schicke Zeitfahranzug wohl noch ein Jahr auf seine Premiere warten


 

Bist Du am WE irgendwo gestartet?

Warten wir mal den Do ab. Bis dann will der Veranstalter mit der Entscheidung warten. Gestern fehlten an der Laufstrecke noch ca. 70 cm, dann würde das Wasser auf die Strecke schwappen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Juni 2013)

Bis Kniehöhe kann doch eigentlich gelaufen werden oder? Ist nur ein bissel anstrengender 
Ja ich bin am Rursee gestartet, lief ganz gut und ohne größere Vorkommnisse.
Mit morgen muss ich mal schauen, bin gestern noch die Triastrecke abgefahren und brauch jetzt erstmal ein paar Tage Pause


----------



## zett78 (3. Juni 2013)

Ah ja Do, stimmt ja!

Überlaufen wir der Vater Rhein bestimmt noch, wird bestimmt nur ein Duathlon 

https://www.elwis.de/gewaesserkunde/Wasserstaende/Wasserstaende_start.php?target=2&gw=RHEIN

Weiß jmd. ad hoc, ob es in diesem Falle eine Erstatttung eines Teilbetrages seitens des Veranstalters gibt? Die Anmeldegebühr ist ja dann in dieser Höhe nicht mehr gerechtfertigt.


----------



## gerdu (3. Juni 2013)

...und das wo ich in Top(f)form bin. 

An Rückerstattung von Beiträgen würde ich mal nicht glauben.

Morgen ganz normal, heute Rheinlust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (3. Juni 2013)

Morgen bin ich raus...
  @Uwe: ich würde heute die Laufräder vorbei bringen, entweder in die Rheinlust oder bei dir, je nach dem, ob ich noch eine Runde schaffe. Melde mich telefonisch.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. Juni 2013)

@Gernot: Lust & Zeit für eine recht frühe kurze Tour, zB auf den Petersberg? Muß gegen 18 Uhr zurück sein ...


----------



## Denkpause (3. Juni 2013)

Bin morgen dabei, heute nicht.
Ich drücke die Daumen für den Teil-Triathlon.

VGU


----------



## luckylocke (3. Juni 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> @_Gernot_: Lust & Zeit für eine recht frühe kurze Tour, zB auf den Petersberg? Muß gegen 18 Uhr zurück sein ...


 
Sorry, das schaffe ich leider nicht...


----------



## DieterHaas (3. Juni 2013)

Hallo!
Bin morgen am Start ! Bitte an Euch alle für die Zukunft, 18:30 Uhr schaffe ich erstmal nicht mehr, wird knapp. Geht deshalb immer 18:35 Uhr ? Bis morgen, Gruß Dieter


----------



## zett78 (4. Juni 2013)

Schwimmen abgesagt, richtige Entscheidung!!

http://www.bonn-triathlon.de/2013/06/03/duathlon/

In Beuel war das Wasser am Chinaschiff gestern noch unterhalb der Kante, heute morgen drüber.
Der Radweg auf Bonner Seite Richtung Rheinaue/Mehlem ist auch bereits überflutet, musste meine Route zur Arbeit abändern


----------



## gerdu (4. Juni 2013)

@Dieter: lass mal die alte Zeit belassen, wenn wir wissen das Du kommst warten wir oder kommen Dir entgegen
 @zett: bist Du auch beim Duathlon dabei?


----------



## zett78 (4. Juni 2013)

gerdu schrieb:


> @_zett_: bist Du auch beim Duathlon dabei?



Yo, jetzt leider nur noch beim Duathlon 

und du/ihr?


----------



## Benacussi (4. Juni 2013)

...wollte mir heute vielleicht mal angucken, was ihr im Winter so dazugelernt habt 

Ihr müsst ja alle schön hösch machen, damit ihr Sonntag beim Tri äh Duathlon fit seid .....das ist meine Chance !
Uta


----------



## gerdu (5. Juni 2013)

...hab mir dann doch noch mal heute die Triastrecke angeschaut. Ich denke unter 1:40 ist für mich im Moment unrealistisch.


Noch jemand Lust auf Pawlow?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Juni 2013)

Bin schon da ;-) aber nicht ewig heute


----------



## gerdu (5. Juni 2013)

Dann komm ich mal rum....


----------



## luckylocke (5. Juni 2013)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...hab mir dann doch noch mal heute die Triastrecke angeschaut. Ich denke unter 1:40 ist für mich im Moment unrealistisch.


----------



## DieterHaas (6. Juni 2013)

Jemand heute abend am Start? Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Juni 2013)

... ja gerne; hatte mich schon gewundert; ich könnte auch früher, sonst 18:30 Uhr? Alternativ könnten wir uns vielleicht auch den "Anfängern" oder den "Dienstagsfahrern" anschließen ... Grüße Bernd.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Juni 2013)

@Dieter: Danke für die Tour, war super; wußte gar nicht, das Ennert und 7GB so viele Steilstücke haben .... Grüße Bernd.


----------



## DieterHaas (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo, Bernd!
Wie sagt man so schön, 2 Dumme ein Gedanke! Wollte Dir heute auch hierüber eine Mail zukommen lassen! Fand die Tour auch für das 7 Gebirge absolut super, auf jeden Fall wiederholenswert, mit der ein-oder anderen Abwandlungsform. Hat super gepaßt mit uns. Wir bleiben in Kontakt, evtl. nächste Woche, da ich übernächste Woche in Urlaub bin! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (7. Juni 2013)

@Andi: wie war die Testfahrt? Prognosen für Sonntag,  packst Du die 1:40?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Juni 2013)

Sind nicht durchgeheizt, nur hier oder dort mal Gas gegeben. Zeit kann ich nix zu sagen, ich gebe mein Bestes und dann sind wir am Sonntag gegen 12 Uhr schlauer  Zwischen 1:30 und 2:00 ist alles möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (7. Juni 2013)

2 Stunden - willst Du das Stage reanimieren?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Juni 2013)

Ne, aber bedenke meine Verletzung am Arm!


----------



## LessMess (10. Juni 2013)

Habe gerade die Ergebnisse gesehen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle-es waren ja fast alle Nachtbiker am Start!!!!Ich versuche in der zweiten Saisonhälfte wieder dabei zu sein...


----------



## gerdu (10. Juni 2013)

...würde mich freuen - bist Du eigentlich in Wetter dabei?

@alle: heut ab 20 Uhr Pawlow!?!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Juni 2013)

Morgen fahre ich wahrscheinlich nochmal Unisport. Heute Abend wird eher net klappen, muss ich mal schauen...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Juni 2013)

"Für die Kurzstrecke stehen jetzt 35 Kilometer und 1.200 Höhemeter an und die Mitteldistanz hat 54 Kilometer und fast 1.900 Höhenmeter. Die Strecke, die nach der Streckenteilung nur noch von den Mitteldistanzlern befahren wird, quert zweimal eine Straße. Ansonsten gehts ausschließlich offroad..."

Zitat vom Ruhrbike-Streckenmacher.

Hmpf, vielleicht wechsel ich noch auf die Kurzstrecke um der Schmach zu entgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (10. Juni 2013)

....die haben vielleicht mit dem Smartphone nachgemessen.


----------



## luckylocke (10. Juni 2013)

Erstmal meinen Glückwunsch zu den Zeiten unter 1:40 !
 @Andi: Du kannst ja mit dem Stage starten. Ich hab gelesen, dass der Radshop "Metal Motion Bikes" eine Sonderwertung für die Fahrer von Enduro-Bikes gestiftet hat.


----------



## scotty007 (10. Juni 2013)

Bin dann auch gleich da...


----------



## gerdu (11. Juni 2013)

Wer ist heute am Start?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. Juni 2013)

... bin raus, könnte aber wohl Do.


----------



## scotty007 (11. Juni 2013)

Ich bin drin...äh, dabei


----------



## luckylocke (11. Juni 2013)

Auch drin


----------



## ray983 (11. Juni 2013)

moin leute, 

endlich mal dem forum beigetreten!!
ich bin dabei!könnte bei mir knapp werden wegen arbeit, falls um 18.30 nicht am treffpunkt, bitte losradeln!


----------



## gerdu (11. Juni 2013)

wenns knapp wird kannst Du auch um 19 Uhr nach Vinxel kommen....


----------



## ray983 (11. Juni 2013)

ich geb alles, sollte schon passen, sonst meld ich mich nochmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benacussi (11. Juni 2013)

....ich bin auch wieder dabei


----------



## luckylocke (14. Juni 2013)

Nächste Woche soll das Wetter sehr schön werden. Die Tageslänge erreicht ihr Maximum. Also die besten Voraussetzungen für einen abendlichen Ausflug ins Ahr- oder Siegtal, nicht wahr?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Juni 2013)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Nächste Woche soll das Wetter sehr schön werden. Die Tageslänge erreicht ihr Maximum. Also die besten Voraussetzungen für einen abendlichen Ausflug ins Ahr- oder Siegtal, nicht wahr?


 
... bittebitte Donnerstag, falls es geht ...

P.S.: Heute nachmittag Lust & Zeit für eine Tour?


----------



## luckylocke (14. Juni 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... bittebitte Donnerstag, falls es geht ...
> 
> P.S.: Heute nachmittag Lust & Zeit für eine Tour?


 

Sorry, ich kann heute nachmittag leider nicht


----------



## gerdu (14. Juni 2013)

...ich würde mal für den Di das Ahrtal planen, Do ist mir zu kurz vor dem Wetter Marathon
 Ich sag mal grob Abfahrt mit PKW 17:30 ab T-Mobile oder 18 Uhr Dernau Bahnhof.

Heute kann ich nicht


----------



## DieterHaas (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo, Uwe, Zusammen!

Könntet Ihr das Ahrtal auch bitte um 1 Woche verschieben, würde gerne mitfahren?!!
Danke! Gruß

Dieter


----------



## gerdu (15. Juni 2013)

...übernächste Woche weiss ich noch nicht. Wenn wir Zeit uns Lust haben fahren wir halt noch mal.


----------



## luckylocke (16. Juni 2013)

Wer weiß, wie das Wetter in der übernächsten Woche sein wird. Ich werde mit dem eigenen PKW nach Dernau fahren. Einen Mitfahrerplatz kann ich anbieten.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Juni 2013)

Joar bin wohl auch dabei, erste mal MTB seit 16 Tagen, ohje ohje, das kann was werden 

Ich würde mich dann einfach mal 17:30 bei dir im Bus dazu gesellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (17. Juni 2013)

Geht klar...


----------



## ray983 (17. Juni 2013)

moin leute, 

ich würde auch gerne mitfahren! hat denn jemand aktuell noch einen platz im auto frei
?das wäre klasse!


----------



## luckylocke (17. Juni 2013)

@ uwe und andi: Wann wollt ihr denn am Sa in Wetter sein?
@ andi: fährst du am Sa von Bonn aus? Sollen wir zusammen fahren?
Ich wollte schon am Fr hinfahren, um mein Handtuch hinzulegen

Für morgen kann ich noch einen Platz ab Kessenich anbieten (etwas unkomfortabler als bei Uwe, da die Räder liegend mit ausgebautem Vorderrad transportiert werden müssen)


----------



## ray983 (17. Juni 2013)

super, kessenich passt gut!wann soll ich wo sein?


----------



## gerdu (17. Juni 2013)

...wir werden versuchen recht früh dort zu sein, ich sag mal so 10:00-10:30.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Juni 2013)

Da wir ja heute ziemlich früh am Start sind und es lange hell ist, kann man ja zusätzlich zu unserer altbewährten Strecke die wir immer fahren den ein oder anderen Schlenker einbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (18. Juni 2013)

Bin heute nicht dabei, da es meine letzten Arbeitstage vor dem Urlaub ist und ich dann zu früh raus müsste. Würde mich aber freuen, wenn wir das in Juli oder August nochmal machen könnten.


----------



## luckylocke (18. Juni 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Da wir ja heute ziemlich früh am Start sind und es lange hell ist, kann man ja zusätzlich zu unserer altbewährten Strecke die wir immer fahren den ein oder anderen Schlenker einbauen


 

Meine Meinung, bin schon gespannt (und hätte auch noch eine Verlängerung)


----------



## gerdu (18. Juni 2013)

...hab das langsame Rad und keine Lampe mit


----------



## luckylocke (18. Juni 2013)

scotty007 schrieb:


> Bin heute nicht dabei, da es meine letzten Arbeitstage vor dem Urlaub ist und ich dann zu früh raus müsste. Würde mich aber freuen, wenn wir das in Juli oder August nochmal machen könnten.


 
Schönen Urlaub


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand nen Fahrradanhänger, wo wir nen kleinen Kühlschrank inkl. Getränken drauf stellen können?? 

  @Uwe: als bewiesenermaßen schnellster von uns, schafft das langsame Rad ja nur einen fairen Ausgleich  Licht hab ich aber auch keins.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Juni 2013)

... und ich sitze in einer Sitzung, die bis nach 20 Uhr geht :-( ... euch viel Spaß!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Juni 2013)

Inzwischen stehts auch offiziell auf der Homepage "Die Gesamtlänge beträgt 55 Kilometer und nahezu 2.000 Höhenmeter." 
Wenns möglich ist werde ich noch auf die Kurzstrecke (35km / 1200hm) wechseln, da ich auf so ne lange Schinderei keinen Bock und auch nicht die Form habe. Nur damit ihr Bescheid wisst  Und jetzt kommentiert auf mich ein


----------



## zett78 (20. Juni 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Inzwischen stehts auch offiziell auf der Homepage "Die Gesamtlänge beträgt 55 Kilometer und nahezu 2.000 Höhenmeter."
> Wenns möglich ist werde ich noch auf die Kurzstrecke (35km / 1200hm) wechseln, da ich auf so ne lange Schinderei keinen Bock und auch nicht die Form habe. Nur damit ihr Bescheid wisst  Und jetzt kommentiert auf mich ein



wann seid ihr denn da? Marathon auf jeden Fall!?
Werde noch mal beim XC aufschlagen, letzte Woche in Pracht hat Spaß gemacht und ich war mit dem Platz auf dem Podium sehr zufrieden.

ist schon mal jmd. in Saalhausen gefahren? Bin auf der 93er gemeldet.

Gruß


----------



## gerdu (20. Juni 2013)

ich fahr nur den Marathon, und wenn mir die Strecke zu lang/hart wird fahre ich halt ein bisschen langsamer - hab da keinen Stress.


----------



## zett78 (20. Juni 2013)

Ach so, dachte, du bist im Racing Team 
Aber wichtig ist der Spaß an der der Freud!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Juni 2013)

Eben, dabei sein ist alles!


----------



## gerdu (20. Juni 2013)

Seniorenracingteam!!!!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand morgen Lust und Zeit auf eine abendliche "Seniorenrunde"? Die kürzeste Nacht steht an ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Juni 2013)

Hmpf, irgendwie bin ich seit unserer Ahrtour am kränkeln, dachte zuerst irgendwie die Anstrengung unter der Ozonbelastung hat die Atemwege gereizt, aber das müsste dann doch schon wieder weg sein ?! Wird morgen also eher ganz locker angegangen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. Juni 2013)

Glückwunsch euch beiden. Bei mir isses echt dumm gelaufen. Der Rahmen ist wohl auch hin. Man kann quasi in die obere kettenstrebe schauen ;-) was schlagt ihr mir als Ersatz vor?  29er fully?  ;-)  und gernot, du solltest auf langdistanz gehen, hast ja auf Uwe fast 8min gut gemacht auf den letzten 20km. Oder gab's irgendwie nen Zwischenfall?!  Bis die Woche!


----------



## gerdu (22. Juni 2013)

...hab mich 2 mal verfahren und dann keine Lust mehr gehabt.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. Juni 2013)

du hättest den spuren folgen sollen


----------



## gerdu (22. Juni 2013)

bin ich - das war wohl der Fehler.

da haben sich einige verfahren...

wie ist das mit der Schaltung passiert?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. Juni 2013)

keine ahnung, eigentlich lief die schaltung ohne probleme, dann hab ich da an dem stich wo es hoch ging herunter geschaltet und von der einen auf die andere sekunde war die kacke am dampfen...  naja, wer weiß wofür es gut war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (22. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche und mein Beileid für den Rahmen und die Schaltung. Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass ein Brocken in die Schaltung geraten ist, da lag ja was rum, oder die Kette in die Speichen geraten ist. 
Ich hatte in der ersten Hälfte ein Luftproblem und musste an zwei Verpflegungsstationen stoppen. Außerdem musste ich einmal meine Flasche einsammeln gehen, dann ist die Sattelstütze noch reingerutscht... bin aber insgesamt zufrieden: du hast eine tolle Strecke verpasst, mit nem gratis Schlammbad


----------



## DieterHaas (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo! Wäre am Dienstag, wenn es trocken bleibt um 18:30 Uhr am Start! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. Juni 2013)

Di. abends bin ich leider noch die nächsten 4-5 Wochen "gesperrt" ... Donnerstag geht aber gut, falls dann noch jemand am Start ist; würde auch gerne mal was außerhalb des 7GB fahren, z.B. Ahrtal ab Dernau o.ä.
  @Andi: Hörst sich ja grob an; ist der Umwerfer abgerissen, hat die Kette eine "Kettensäge" gemacht, oder was ist passiert?


----------



## luckylocke (24. Juni 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch euch beiden. Bei mir isses echt dumm gelaufen. Der Rahmen ist wohl auch hin. Man kann quasi in die obere kettenstrebe schauen ;-) was schlagt ihr mir als Ersatz vor? 29er fully? ;-)
> 
> Ich wäre für ein 27.5er. Wollte sowas schon immer mal aus der Nähe sehen.
> Bin am Di nicht am Start.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. Juni 2013)

Hier mal zwei Bilder, würdet ihr es reparieren lassen oder eher irgendwie nen neuen Rahmen besorgen, sei es Komplettrad mit günstigen Komponenten oder nen einzelnen Rahmen?! Hmmm













Hier noch das erste als Vollbild: http://www10.pic-upload.de/24.06.13/tu1telvbjwk.jpg


----------



## gerdu (24. Juni 2013)

..reparieren ist wohl ein Scherz. 

Ich würde mal bei Giant anrufen und ein bisschen jammern. Die sind eigentlich ganz nett, vielleicht bekommst Du zum Selbstkostenpreis Ersatz.

Di bei mir normal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. Juni 2013)

Hmm ja ich kann dort ja mal anfragen. Aber ich glaube das mit dem Reparieren ist heutzutage wohl kein Ding der Unmöglichkeit mehr. Es wird ja auch nicht direkt jeder Airbus A380 in die Tonne gekloppt wenn wo ne Macke dran ist ;-) Also wenn dann schon professionell und nicht selber mit Panzertape... ist nur die Frage ob das wirtschaftlich ist.
z.B. http://polytube-cycles.de/index.html


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. Juni 2013)

Reparieren bei Carbon geht, zB können angerissene Rahmen "geklebt" werden; setzt aber idR eine gewisse Materialmenge voraus, da die einzelnen Fasern geöffnet, verbunden, geklebt und wieder in den Verbund gelegt werden müssen, der Max (aus dem Anfängertreff, derzeit in Schottland) hat dies bei seinem Bergman am Rahmen machen lassen; bei einer recht dünnen Strebe wäre ich da aber sehr skeptisch. Zudem kostet es idR auch einiges. Die meisten Hersteller haben ein Rahmenersatzprogramm, bei dem man günstig - und in deinem Fall bei Nachfrage vielleicht noch günstiger - einen neuen Rahmen bekommt ...


----------



## zett78 (24. Juni 2013)

Auch du meine Güte!
Wie passiert so etwas?? Wo rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten? 

Na ja, Hauptsache dir ist nix passiert, das ist immer am wichtigsten!
Am Sonntag beim XC Rennen hat sich ein Mädel das Bein gebrochen, waren aber auch schöne glitschige Abfahrten dabei.

würde da auch mal zunächst beim Hersteller nachfragen, am besten direkt vom Händler dort nachfragen lassen.

Ansonsten mal ein paar Angebote von Anbietern wie diesem hier http://www.carborep.de/
einholen.
Da gibt es sicher noch andere, einfach mal googlen oder im Froum selber suchen.


----------



## ray983 (24. Juni 2013)

moin leute, 

hat jemand lust heute noch ne lockere runde zu drehen, entweder 7gebirge oder venusberg? wollte so gegen 6 starten, bin aber flexibel!


----------



## gerdu (24. Juni 2013)

nö....


----------



## Benacussi (24. Juni 2013)

heute: Lust ja, Zeit nein 

Aber: wenn meine körperliche Verfassung es zulässt, werde ich morgen meine Jungfernfahrt mit dem neuen Bike antreten 
Also: Daumen drücken !


----------



## Benacussi (25. Juni 2013)

...bin nicht sicher, ob ich es rechtzeitig schaffe 
Fahrt dann ohne mich, was zählt ist die Mission


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. Juni 2013)

Bin heute nicht dabei...


----------



## Benacussi (25. Juni 2013)

...ich schaffe es nicht mehr - bin noch im Büro


----------



## DieterHaas (29. Juni 2013)

Hallo! Lust jemand am Dienstag ins Ahrtal mit mir zu kommen?!! Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (29. Juni 2013)

...hatte ich auch schon überlegt,  wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## DieterHaas (30. Juni 2013)

Auch früher Uwe? Habe frei. Wetter paßt! Sattelstütze ist 365 mm, nachgemessen. Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (30. Juni 2013)

...viel früher als 18 Uhr in Dernau werde ich nicht schaffen.

Wenn die vorhandene Stütze 365 ist wird das mit der 400 er auch ein bisschen knapp, ich würde mal nach 420 oder mehr suchen.


----------



## luckylocke (30. Juni 2013)

Wäre am Di auch dabei...


----------



## DieterHaas (30. Juni 2013)

Fahrt Ihr mit dem PKW hin? Wenn ja, könnte mich jemand mitnehmen, oder ich fahre mit der Bahn? Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (30. Juni 2013)

...müssen wir mal schauen wer alles mitkommt und wieviele Plätze wir haben, bei mir passen noch drei ins Auto.

Morgen evtl. Rennrad, 18 Uhr ab Chinaschiff?


----------



## alexlein (30. Juni 2013)

Hi,
würde auch gerne mitfahren! Wollte nur kurz wissen wie hoch der Trailanteil sein wird. Habe ein Trek Scratch und bin konditionell nicht besonders gut zur Zeit 
Grüße
Alex


----------



## gerdu (1. Juli 2013)

...gerade konditionell nicht gut drauf kann man nicht einschätzen weil wir uns ja nicht kennen. 
Wir werden wahrscheinlich so ca. 1000 HM mit so vielen Trails wie möglich fahren.


----------



## Benacussi (1. Juli 2013)

HZ,
.....nach dem gestrigen Marathon in Köln ist mir morgen Ahrtal wahrscheinlich zu heftig. 

Ich werde euch im 7GB angemessen vertreten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexlein (1. Juli 2013)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...gerade konditionell nicht gut drauf kann man nicht einschätzen weil wir uns ja nicht kennen.
> Wir werden wahrscheinlich so ca. 1000 HM mit so vielen Trails wie möglich fahren.



Na das hört sich ja schonmal vielversprechend an! Ich werde um 18Uhr in Dernau sein, wo genau ist der Treffpunkt? Komme mit der Bahn an.
Grüße


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. Juli 2013)

Heute kann ich net, morgen bin ich wohl dabei, würde mich wohl wieder dem Uwe aufdrängen wenn das in Ordnung geht  Welche Uhrzeit schlagt ihr vor?


----------



## gerdu (1. Juli 2013)

...wie letztes Mal: Treffpunkt 17:20 T-Mobile oder 18 Uhr Dernau Hauptbahnhof.

Ich hab jetzt mal einen Platz für Dieter und Andi reserviert....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. Juli 2013)

Bekomm ich eine Buchungsbestätigung?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Juli 2013)

... kann Di. leider nicht ...


----------



## ray983 (1. Juli 2013)

@Uwe:beim Rennrad bin ich dabei,können aber auch gerne MTB im 7Gebirge machen!gehe Erstmal von 18 Uhr mit Rennrad am China-Schiff aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (1. Juli 2013)

...lass mal schauen wie das Wetter sich entwickelt, wenn's instabil aussieht können wir ja auf MTB umschwenken, wenn's regnet lass ich's bleiben.


----------



## gerdu (1. Juli 2013)

...hier fängst grad an, lass mal aufs MTB wwchseln


----------



## ray983 (1. Juli 2013)

ALles klar!machen wir MTB,Regen gerade durch!ich bin um 18 Uhr am China Schiff


----------



## luckylocke (1. Juli 2013)

Da es bei zeitlich ein wenig eng werden kann, fahre ich selbst. Bis morgen dann...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. Juli 2013)

Hab da noch nen echt feines Stückchen ausgemacht. Kann man gut in die normale Abfahrt vom Steinerberg einbauen ohne dass man etwas von der bewährten Abfahrt auslässt. Sind so schätzungsweise zusätzliche 30min. Diese kleinen neuen Trailabschnitte vom letzten Mal muss ich jetzt nicht zwingend nochmal fahren, ruhig lieber Gernots Auffahrtvariante. Aber schaun wa einfach morgen mal... bis 17:20 !


----------



## DieterHaas (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo Uwe, bin um 17.15 h an der T-Mobile. Danke für's Mitnehmen. Gruß Dieter


----------



## aceofspades (2. Juli 2013)

Hi Jungs - euer Vorhaben hoehrt sich richt gut an - Andy als Tüftler 
koennte von euch jemand mitschneiden - wuerde die Tour vielleicht am WE nachfahren

Viel Spass


----------



## gerdu (2. Juli 2013)

...nee, wir geben keine Tracks raus, dann kommt die Forumspolizei...


----------



## aceofspades (2. Juli 2013)

Kannst ihn ja auf usb geben  - wir sehen uns ja so selten


----------



## ray983 (2. Juli 2013)

@Gernot:kann leider noch nicht sicher sagen,ob ichs schaffe aber hättest du evtl.noch ein Plätzchen frei??wäre super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (2. Juli 2013)

ray983 schrieb:


> @_Gernot_:kann leider noch nicht sicher sagen,ob ichs schaffe aber hättest du evtl.noch ein Plätzchen frei??wäre super!


 
Hi Ray,
ein Plätzchen hab ich frei. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich selber noch nicht sicher bin, ob ich dabei bin. Wird sich so um 17.00 Uhr entscheiden. Ich schick dir dann eine SMS, okay?


----------



## ray983 (2. Juli 2013)

Ja Klaro,kein Problem!meine Nummer haste ja!


----------



## ray983 (4. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand Lust heute Rennrad zu fahren?18 Uhr am China-Schiff!?
Vielleicht tri-Runde 2012 oder Uwes Route über blankenberg!?


----------



## gerdu (4. Juli 2013)

...wäre dabei


----------



## luckylocke (8. Juli 2013)

Hi,
wie sieht es mit morgen aus?
Hab mal gegoogelt: um nach Herchen ins Siegtal zu fahren braucht man von Timobeil aus knapp 45 min. Ist für einen Di-Abend eine zu lange Anfahrt.
Starten wir mal wieder normal ins 7GB?


----------



## gerdu (8. Juli 2013)

...wäre auch für 7GB und dabei, evtl. mit Option auf Pawlow


----------



## DieterHaas (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo!
Bin morgen abend im 7 gebirge dabei! Gruß Deter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Juli 2013)

... wie gesagt Di. noch gesperrt ... 
  @Dieter: Ahrast wieder raus, Schaltauge wieder dran!


----------



## ray983 (9. Juli 2013)

ich bin gleich auch am start!!pawlow klingt auch ganz gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ray983 (9. Juli 2013)

leider schaffe ich es doch nicht, hab gerade meine hintterradbremse geschrottet! schau aber nachher nochmal im pawlow vorbei, so neun halb zehn!


----------



## gerdu (9. Juli 2013)

...So früh wird das wohl nicht, eher halb 11


----------



## Denkpause (15. Juli 2013)

Hi Nachtbiker,
ich kann morgen wohl doch - entweder um halb sieben am Treffpunkt oder um sieben am P in V.
 Ulrich


----------



## gerdu (15. Juli 2013)

...bin dabei


----------



## luckylocke (15. Juli 2013)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Benacussi (16. Juli 2013)

bin dabei.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (16. Juli 2013)

Ich würde dann auch gerne mal bei euch mitfahren. 
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist 18:30 eure Startzeit, von daher dann bis später.


----------



## Denkpause (16. Juli 2013)

Wartet nicht auf mich, weiß noch nicht, ob es wirklich klappt. :-(


----------



## asphaltjunkie (16. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht komme ich mahl mit. Wo genau Trefft ihr euch ?

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## luckylocke (16. Juli 2013)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Vielleicht komme ich mahl mit. Wo genau Trefft ihr euch ?
> 
> Gruß Wolfgang



Hi Wolfgang,

wir treffen uns um 18.30 Uhr vor T-Mobile (Landgrabenweg 151).

Bis nachher
Gernot


----------



## DieterHaas (16. Juli 2013)

Eher nicht dabei! Dieter


----------



## ray983 (18. Juli 2013)

moin moin leute, 

wer hat lust heute abend ne runde auf dem MTB durchs 7gebirge zu drehen?
Treffen flexibel 18 oder 18.30 tiemobeil oder schiena-schiff, Route flexibel!


----------



## gerdu (18. Juli 2013)

....bin bis Ende Juli raus


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Juli 2013)

ray983 schrieb:


> moin moin leute,
> 
> wer hat lust heute abend ne runde auf dem MTB durchs 7gebirge zu drehen?
> Treffen flexibel 18 oder 18.30 tiemobeil oder schiena-schiff, Route flexibel!


 
Hi, hätte schon Lust, war aber heute 2,5 h auf dem Zahnarztstuhl, daher sehr piano. Wir könnten auch anfragen, ob wir bei den "Anfängern" mitfahren können ... Grüße Bernd.


----------



## luckylocke (18. Juli 2013)

Eigentlich wollte ich heute Abend mit dem Rennrad fahren. Bei den Temperaturen ziehe ich den Wald doch vor. 
Wie wäre es mit 1800 bei Timobeil?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Juli 2013)

... ein Angebot, das ich nicht ablehnen kann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ray983 (18. Juli 2013)

18 uhr timobeil klingt gut, ich bin dabei!bis gleich


----------



## luckylocke (18. Juli 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... ein Angebot, das ich nicht ablehnen kann ...



Sehr schön, dann bis nachher


----------



## Atzenpogo (18. Juli 2013)

Hi, nehmt ihr mich heute mit?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Juli 2013)

Atzenpogo schrieb:


> Hi, nehmt ihr mich heute mit?


 
... freue mich über jeden netten Mitfahrer, habe aber den Termin nicht als erster vorgeschlagen ...


----------



## DieterHaas (21. Juli 2013)

Wie sieht es nächste Woche bei Euch aus? Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. Juli 2013)

... bei mir ganz schlecht, Arbeit und Familie schlagen zu ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Juli 2013)

Sooo, wie schauts aus mit heute? Bin noch am überlegen ob RR oder MTB....


----------



## DieterHaas (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo, Andi und Co. Lust auf ne Runde morgen im Siebengebirge ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. Juli 2013)

Lust ja, Zeit leider nicht => Grüße & gute Fahrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (24. Juli 2013)

Ich muss leider nur noch zwei Tage hier in Crans Montana Traumtrails abfahren: ein echt geniales Bikegebiet


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. Juli 2013)

Hier liest nicht gerade zufällig jemand mit der spontan Zeit & Lust hat morgen eine längere Tagestour, den Jakobsweg von Bonn nach Moselkern (ca. 115km und 2500hm), zu fahren?? Kein Gehetze aber auch keine Pausen alle 30min  Start sollte vor 10Uhr, besser gegen 9Uhr erfolgen, sonst wirds zu spät hinten raus. Am Anfang meist Forstwege um Strecke zu machen, später einige Kilometer Trails. Bins schon zwei Mal gefahren, es lohnt sich. Also meldet euch


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. Juli 2013)

Lieber Andi, liebend gerne, aber Du kennst ja die Geschichte von Zeit, Arbeit, Familie etc. ... aber diesmal konkreter: Nächsten Samstag sieht das bei mir wohl besser aus; wäre das eine Option? Grüße Bernd.


----------



## luckylocke (28. Juli 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Hier liest nicht gerade zufällig jemand mit der spontan Zeit & Lust hat morgen eine längere Tagestour, den Jakobsweg von Bonn nach Moselkern (ca. 115km und 2500hm), zu fahren?? Kein Gehetze aber auch keine Pausen alle 30min  Start sollte vor 10Uhr, besser gegen 9Uhr erfolgen, sonst wirds zu spät hinten raus. Am Anfang meist Forstwege um Strecke zu machen, später einige Kilometer Trails. Bins schon zwei Mal gefahren, es lohnt sich. Also meldet euch



Hi Andi,
gestern musste ich leider wieder aus dem Urlaub zurückfahren. 

Wie sähe es denn heute am späten Nachmittag mit einer Tour aus (wenn es trocken bleibt)?
Hat jemand nächste Woche zufällig frei und Interesse an einer langen Tour?


----------



## Dr.Hasi (28. Juli 2013)

Hej zusammen,

entschuldigt, dass ich den Thread etwas missbrauche, aber ich wollte mich schonmal vorsorglich für die kommende Wintersaison für Radlichter erkundigen! Ich weiß dazu gibt es hier im Forum schon viele Threads, aber ehrlichgesagt komme ich da zu keinem Schluss! Deshalb wolte ich einfach mal hier nachfragen was Ihr so für Lichter im Winterfahrt und ob ich mir die mal bei einem Dienstag oder Donnerstagstreff hier in der Gegend anschauen könnte?

Danke und viele Grüße,

Flo


----------



## DieterHaas (28. Juli 2013)

Irgendjemand Dienstag etc. am Start? Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Juli 2013)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Hat jemand nächste Woche zufällig frei und Interesse an einer langen Tour?


 
Könnte mir den Freitag gut frei halten, zB für den von Andi vorgeschlagenen Weg, oder für einen sonstigen grösseren Ausflug im Bereich Eifel oder Ahr. Am Donnerstag könnte ich evtl. tagsüber mehrere Stunden herausschneiden; ab und bis wann weiß ich aber erst am Dienstag ... Grüße Bernd.


----------



## luckylocke (28. Juli 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Könnte mir den Freitag gut frei halten, zB für den von Andi vorgeschlagenen Weg, oder für einen sonstigen grösseren Ausflug im Bereich Eifel oder Ahr. Am Donnerstag könnte ich evtl. tagsüber mehrere Stunden herausschneiden; ab und bis wann weiß ich aber erst am Dienstag ... Grüße Bernd.



Hallo Bernd,
Do wird bei mir nicht hinhauen, aber den Freitag können wir gerne anvisieren
Gruß
Gernot


----------



## gerdu (28. Juli 2013)

@Hasi: die meisten von uns haben eine Pico am Helm und einige zusätzlich eine Wilma am Lenker oder umgekehrt, ist echt super - nicht mit meiner Dynamolampe am Herkules Stadtrad zu vergleichen. Du findest hier im Forum sicher Tonnen von Meinungen und Erfahrungsberichten.

@alle: schöne Urlaubsgrüsse, mache den faulsten Urlaub meines Lebens, sitze fast nur im Garten....


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Juli 2013)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> Do wird bei mir nicht hinhauen, aber den Freitag können wir gerne anvisieren
> Gruß
> Gernot


 
Lieber Gernot, habe erst soeben die Kalender synchronisiert und am Freitag einen - verdrängten - Zahnarzttermin um 09:30 Uhr entdeckt, aber der sollte uns nicht davon abhalten, ab der Mittagszeit eine größere Tour anzugehen; alles weitere kommt. Grüße Bernd


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. Juli 2013)

War gestern dann alleine aufm Jakobsweg unterwegs, irgendwie wieder anstrengender als gedacht  Einmal auch vollkommen trocken gelaufen, da musste sogar das Elzbachwasser herhalten, bisher ohne Auswirkungen. Musste die Julistatistik noch aufbessern, konnte das daher nicht aufschieben 
Diese Woche kann ich wie gewohnt nur abends... für kommendes WE hab ich noch einen kostenlosen Platz in nem 4er mixed in Duisburg ergattert, flanierst du dort wieder ein bissel herum, Uwe?


----------



## gerdu (28. Juli 2013)

4 er mixed hört sich maximal entspannt an. Hatte wohl vor mal vorbei zu schauen.


----------



## DieterHaas (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo, Gernot und Bernd!  Kommt drauf an, was Ihr vorhabt am Freitag, könnte ich evtl. mitkommen? Morgen keiner am Start, O.K.! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. Juli 2013)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Hallo, Gernot und Bernd!  Kommt drauf an, was Ihr vorhabt am Freitag, könnte ich evtl. mitkommen? Morgen keiner am Start, O.K.! Gruß  Dieter


 
Hallo Dieter, von mir aus sehr gerne; meinerseits konkret möglicher Startzeitpunkt steht noch aus und sollte Di. oder Mi. kommen. Wir könnten ja auch eine ausgedehnte Ahr-Runde drehen ... Bernd


----------



## Dr.Hasi (29. Juli 2013)

Hej,

also ich wollte morgen auch nen Ründchen drehen. Wenn hier niemand Lust/Zeit hat, würde ich mal bei den Anfängern vorbei schauen!

Lg,

Flo


----------



## luckylocke (29. Juli 2013)

War heute auch auf dem Jakobsweg unterwegs. Habs mit leergefahrenen Flaschen bis zu einem Ausflugslokal geschafft und konnte so den Genuß des Elzbachwassers vermeiden. War ja auch nicht so warm. Die Einkehr- und Auffüllmöglichkeiten sind recht rar.
Nächstes Mal fahre ich mit der Bahn nach Monreal und fahr nur die endlosen Trails ab. @Andi: Wieviel hm hattest Du auf der Uhr? (Bin auf der Landskrone in die Strecke eingestiegen) Wie heißt denn Eurer DU-Team? Welches Ziel habt ihr?
 @Bernd und Dieter: Ein nicht so früher Start wäre okay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. Juli 2013)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> also ich wollte morgen auch nen Ründchen drehen. Wenn hier niemand Lust/Zeit hat, würde ich mal bei den Anfängern vorbei schauen!
> 
> ...


 
Hi Florian, ginge es Freitag auch bei dir? Grüße Bernd


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. Juli 2013)

Ja eigentlich wirds wirklich erst ab Monreal spannender. Dort waren bei mir die Akkus schon recht leer und dieses knackige ewige auf und ab hat mir fast den Rest gegeben...

Ich bin nicht jeden Schlenker gefahren und habe daher nicht die vollen Höhenmeter, waren am Schluss so 2400hm und 115km, hat mir mehr als gereicht 

Das Team heißt Mortal Teamwork, sie meinten sie fahren so 19-20er Zeiten, ich wohl auch so in dem Dreh, also wenns gut läuft Top10 mixed, mal schauen


----------



## ray983 (30. Juli 2013)

moin leute, 

ich würde heute abend auch gerne ne lockere runde im 7gebirge drehen. 
wie immer 18.30 bei timobeil passt gut. wer ist noch am start??


----------



## Dr.Hasi (30. Juli 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Hi Florian, ginge es Freitag auch bei dir? Grüße Bernd



Hej Bernd,

muss mal schauen ob ich Freitag Zeit habe, wenn könnte ich erst 17 Uhr losfahren! Melde mich dann aber einfach nochmal!

Lg,

Flo


----------



## luckylocke (30. Juli 2013)

ray983 schrieb:


> moin leute,
> 
> ich würde heute abend auch gerne ne lockere runde im 7gebirge drehen.
> wie immer 18.30 bei timobeil passt gut. wer ist noch am start??



Hi Ray,

leider bin ich noch zu geschafft von gestern. Heute morgen war das Radeln zum Bäcker schon anstrengend genug.


----------



## ray983 (30. Juli 2013)

he gernot!

kannste mir vielleicht bei gelegenheit nochmal sagen, wo du deine super volleyball-knieschoner für den alpencross her hast?ich denke, ich sollte mir auch noch nen bisschen heavy-duty-ausrüstung zulegen, meine knie sinds mir wert!vielen dank und gute erholung


----------



## luckylocke (30. Juli 2013)

@Ray: Die Dinger hab ich beim Sportpartner gekauft. Im Untergeschoß ist die Ballsportabteilung


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (31. Juli 2013)

... habe jetzt Klarheit wegen Freitag, könnte so ab 13:30 Uhr; wer wäre dabei, und wohin soll es gehen? Wir könnten zB an die Ahr oder in die Eifel (Anfahrt mit DB) oder den ersten Teil des Rheinsteigs Richtung Koblenz, dann mit Bahn oder Schiff zurück nach Bonn ...


----------



## gerdu (31. Juli 2013)

...hier geht es ja hin und her, mein auf Urlaubssparflamme laufendes Denkzentrum kann da gar nicht folgen.

Ich wäre morgen (Do) wieder am Start.

Gruss

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (31. Juli 2013)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...hier geht es ja hin und her, mein auf Urlaubssparflamme laufendes Denkzentrum kann da gar nicht folgen.
> 
> Ich wäre morgen (Do) wieder am Start.
> 
> ...


 
... ist nicht so schlimm ;-) Fr. war ein "Sondertermin" wg. längerer Ausfahrt; ob ich morgen kann, ist noch unklar Grüße Bernd.


----------



## luckylocke (31. Juli 2013)

@_Bernd_: Wäre dabei, 13:30 Uhr passt mir ganz gut. In Hinblick auf die Wetterprognose würde ich ja Nordnorwegen vorziehen, vielleicht finden wir auch in den Wäldern des Ahrtals eine Abkühlung. Die Bahn startet ab Hbf. um 13:48 Uhr
 @_Andi_: Viel Erfolg in DU, ganz schön großes Mitbewerberfeld
 @_Ray_: Eigentlich kannst Du auch meine Knieschoner geliehen haben. Mit der Protektorenjacke wärst Du absolut auf der sicheren Seite. Die wäre aber recht warm und schwer, ein kleines Handicap für die Bergauffahrt 
@_gerdu_: Morgen bin ich raus


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. August 2013)

@_Gernot_: Ab BN Hbf. 13:48 Uhr hört sich gut an; meine Handy-Nr. kommt noch per PN ... @Dieter: Wäre das auch was für dich?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. August 2013)

Also dann 18:30 wie gewohnt? Ich komme mit dem Kraft-Hardtail, aber nicht zum heizen sondern zum wenigstens-einmal-vorm-rennen-gefahren-sein


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. August 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Also dann 18:30 wie gewohnt? Ich komme mit dem Kraft-Hardtail, aber nicht zum heizen sondern zum wenigstens-einmal-vorm-rennen-gefahren-sein


 
... neues bike?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. August 2013)

Nee, das ist jetzt schon 3 Jahre alt, aber nur geeignet wenns knochentrocken ist und Trails mit max. 2.5cm - 3cm hohen Hindernissen angegangen werden  Dünne Reifchen und Felgenbremsen halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. August 2013)

dachte, du hättest dir jetzt einen dieser neuen Carbon-30-Zöller-Racer mit knapp 9 Kilo aus den USA kommen lassen, wo es die seit ca. 8 Wochen gibt ...


----------



## gerdu (1. August 2013)

...hab mich jetzt schon auf die Anfänger eingeschossen weil sich hier niemand gemeldet hat - 18 Uhr an der Bank...


----------



## ray983 (1. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Heute Abend wird Nochmal Rennrad gefahren.geplant ist die tri Runde 2012.Treffpunkt 18.30 am China-Schiff!!


----------



## gerdu (5. August 2013)

...ich würde heute so um 18 Uhr noch mal Rennrad fahren, jemand dabei?

 @Andi: wie ist's gelaufen?


----------



## ray983 (5. August 2013)

moin uwe, 

ich bin dabei, 18 uhr am china-schiff!?
grüße.ray


----------



## gerdu (5. August 2013)

Jo, passt....


----------



## Benacussi (5. August 2013)

.... wenn ich rechtzeitig rauskommen, schliesse ich mich euch an


----------



## luckylocke (5. August 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## luckylocke (6. August 2013)

Wie sieht es denn heute Abend mit einer Runde MTB aus? Natürlich nur, wenn es trocken bleibt


----------



## gerdu (6. August 2013)

...normal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. August 2013)

Florian & ich wären heute gerne dabei, er kann aber erst gegen 18 Uhr los; Startzeit 18:30 akzeptabel?


----------



## gerdu (6. August 2013)

normal = 18:30....


----------



## luckylocke (6. August 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Florian & ich wären heute gerne dabei, er kann aber erst gegen 18 Uhr los; Startzeit 18:30 akzeptabel?


 

Kein Problem, wir starten generell um 18:30 Uhr


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. August 2013)

Jep!


----------



## scotty007 (6. August 2013)

Bin bei Nicht-Stark-Regen auch dabei. 19 Uhr Vinxel?


----------



## gerdu (8. August 2013)

...heut noch mal jemand am Start?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. August 2013)

Jep!


----------



## luckylocke (8. August 2013)

Nein


----------



## Handlampe (8. August 2013)

Nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. August 2013)

Nein


----------



## gerdu (8. August 2013)

...aufgrund der mageren Beteiligung würde ich mich dann auch um 6 bei den Anfängern einfinden...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. August 2013)

... dito ... und danke für das "mager"; meine Frau ist anderer Meinung ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. August 2013)

Heute spontan so gegen 17:30 - 18:00 jemand Zeit & Lust ?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. August 2013)

... zu spät gesehen, das war ich gerade im R...-trail ...


----------



## aceofspades (10. August 2013)

Bin jetzt mit meinem Anthem bei 11, 1kg und das mit Reverb.
Aber jetzt genug gebastelt  - muss auch mal gut sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ray983 (12. August 2013)

moin leute, 

hat zufällig jemand von euch noch nen Rennrad-laufradsatz zu hause stehen, den er gegen einen moderaten preis abzugeben hätte??

grüsse


----------



## gerdu (12. August 2013)

...letzte Woche verkauft.

Wer fährt morgen?


----------



## ray983 (12. August 2013)

ich bin morgen am start, würde auch heute noch was fahren!!


----------



## gerdu (12. August 2013)

...heute kann ich nicht, dafür aber morgen


----------



## luckylocke (12. August 2013)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...heute kann ich nicht, dafür aber morgen


 
dito
  @Ray: Hätte da noch ein komplettes RR im Keller stehen. Stahlrahmen mit Ultegra, ist doch wieder im kommen, oder?
Bist Du am So von Hilberath nach Rheinbach mit dem RR unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## ray983 (12. August 2013)

@Gernot, 
nee, ich war am wochenende gar nicht in bonn. mittlerweile gibts wohl in bonn und der umgebung noch nen paar andere jecken, die mit so ner rahmenfarbe durch die gegend kurven 
vielen dank für das Stahlrohrrahmenangebot, nem freund von mir ist die felge gerissen, der sucht wohl nur nen LRS


----------



## DieterHaas (12. August 2013)

Wenn Wetter morgen mitspielt, versuche ich es wohl auch mal wieder, aber piano!
Lust auf Ahrtal ? Gruß auch an Dich Bernd. Dieter


----------



## gerdu (12. August 2013)

...Ahrtal schaffe ich morgen nicht - obwohl ich schon Lust hätte.


----------



## scotty007 (12. August 2013)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...Ahrtal schaffe ich morgen nicht - obwohl ich schon Lust hätte.


dito - 19 Uhr Vinxel PP


----------



## DieterHaas (14. August 2013)

Hallo, Uwe! Alles erdenklich Gute wünsche ich Dir lieber Uwe zu Deinem Geburtstg heute! Vor allem Gesundheit und viele schöne weitere Touren, egal wo ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benacussi (16. August 2013)

Hi Ray,
hast Du Uwe's Spezial Rennradtour über die venti colli aufgezeichnet? Kannst Du mir den Track schicken? Wolllte den mal nachfahren - scheiter aber schon an der Anfahrt ... 
Danke, Uta


----------



## ray983 (16. August 2013)

Benacussi schrieb:


> Hi Ray,
> hast Du Uwe's Spezial Rennradtour über die venti colli aufgezeichnet? Kannst Du mir den Track schicken? Wolllte den mal nachfahren - scheiter aber schon an der Anfahrt ...
> Danke, Uta



He Uta!

Klar,kann ich dir den schicken.bin allerdings erst um halb 5 zu Hause heute,dann mach ichs direkt.vielleicht sind Andi oder Uwe schneller,wenn sie den thread verfolgen.grüße


----------



## gerdu (16. August 2013)

...meinen im GPX Format kann sie nicht lesen...

P.S.: danke für den Glückwünsche und Beistand auf dem Weg zur Senioren 3 Klasse.


----------



## ray983 (19. August 2013)

moin moin, 

wer lust und zeit hat heute nochmal Rennrad zu fahren, wir treffen uns um 17.30 am china-schiff. geplant ist die triathlon-runde 2012 sofern das Wetter einigermaßen hält. 
grüße

ray


----------



## scotty007 (19. August 2013)

Heute nicht, aber fast wie gewohnt morgen abend...


----------



## gerdu (19. August 2013)

Dito...


----------



## luckylocke (19. August 2013)

Ich schließe mich den Aussagen meiner Vorredner an


----------



## Benacussi (19. August 2013)

...ich auch ! @Ray: Danke für den Versuch - es lief auch ohne GPS ganz gut.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. August 2013)

Wenn hier alle absagen, dann mach ich das auch einfach mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fudge (24. August 2013)

.....


----------



## DieterHaas (26. August 2013)

Wer ist morgen 18:30 Uhr am Start? Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (26. August 2013)

.klaro


----------



## luckylocke (26. August 2013)

Ehrensache


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. August 2013)

logo


----------



## scotty007 (26. August 2013)

So der Plan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (26. August 2013)

Super von den fantasischen 4 geantwortet!!!!!!! Dieter


----------



## Denkpause (27. August 2013)

Moin,
ich fahre schon eher los. Vielleicht sehen wir uns im Wald.
Viel Spaß im Schlamm,
Ulrich


----------



## luckylocke (27. August 2013)

Denkpause schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich fahre schon eher los. Vielleicht sehen wir uns im Wald.
> Viel Spaß im Schlamm,
> Ulrich



Ebenfalls viel Spass, wir überholen dich dann irgendwo


----------



## DieterHaas (28. August 2013)

Hallo, Uwe !

Fährst Du morgen Donnerstag?
Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (29. August 2013)

...und die anderen drei von der Tankstelle?


----------



## luckylocke (29. August 2013)

bin dabei...


----------



## DieterHaas (29. August 2013)

Könnte auch heute schon früher, bei Euch? Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (29. August 2013)

Könnte auch um 1800.


----------



## DieterHaas (29. August 2013)

18:00 Uhr wäre für mich auch O.K. ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (29. August 2013)

...ich bin heut nicht dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (29. August 2013)

Bin dann mal um 18:00 Uhr am Campus! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (29. August 2013)

Ich auch.


----------



## ray983 (30. August 2013)

moin moin, 

hätte irgendjemand lust morgen den krönungsweg von bonn nach aachen (130km, 2300 hm) mitzufahren?? würde so gegen 10 in bonn starten. 

http://www.rudihanisch.de/page 4.055 Kroenungsweg 2013.htm

grüsse. ray


----------



## Benacussi (30. August 2013)

Hi Ray! Ulrich und ich sind den Krönungsweg letztes Jahr bis zum Rursee gefahren. 
Vielleicht sind wir dabei - ich muss erst Rü halten


----------



## luckylocke (30. August 2013)

Hallo,

eigentlich wollte ich mit der Bahn nach Kaisersesch und von dort aus zur Mosel, dann über Mayen wieder an den Rhein nach Andernach.

Würde auch den Krönungsweg fahren.

http://www.eifelverein.de/go/wanderwege-details/9_kroenungsweg_(10).html

Wo willst Du denn starten?


----------



## luckylocke (30. August 2013)

Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte:
Sa um 10:00 Uhr, Ecke Bonner Talweg und Poppelsdorfer Allee


----------



## gerdu (2. September 2013)

...diese Woche wie immer.


----------



## scotty007 (2. September 2013)

Ja, ausnahmsweise wie immer...


----------



## luckylocke (2. September 2013)

Same procedure as every week...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. September 2013)

Nö


----------



## ray983 (3. September 2013)

bin dabei!!


----------



## Benacussi (3. September 2013)

...wollte euch eigentlich Ö. als Sparringspartner abwerben 
Bin um 19 Uhr in Vinxel !


----------



## gerdu (5. September 2013)

...heut jemand dabei? Ich würde ab 18 Uhr Chinaschiff zur Wahnbachsperre fahren...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. September 2013)

Hmpf, mal wieder verhindert, weshalb ich gestern unterwegs war, und morgen auch fahren möchte, evtl. auch am Wochenende, da das Wetter nächste Woche deutlich kühler wird. Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine - gerne auch etwas längere - Tour am Fr. oder Wochenende?


----------



## luckylocke (5. September 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Hmpf, mal wieder verhindert, weshalb ich gestern unterwegs war, und morgen auch fahren möchte, evtl. auch am Wochenende, da das Wetter nächste Woche deutlich kühler wird. Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine - gerne auch etwas längere - Tour am Fr. oder Wochenende?



Hi Bernd, 

du kannst ja am Sa oder So zum Nürburgring fahren. Da kreisen doch die Radler.

Heute bin ich raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrZulo (5. September 2013)

Dabei!


----------



## LukePC (5. September 2013)

Hab gehört ihr verbreitet das MTB-Virus in der ganzen T-Mobile Filiale...

Hab gestern die beiden frisch angesteckten Martin und M(athias?) im Wald getroffen. Habt ihr denen direkt "für den Einstieg" nen Vulkaneifel Marathon empfohlen?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. September 2013)

So langsam gehen für den heutigen Nachmittag die Interessensbekundungen ein; wer mitfahren möchte: 14 Uhr ab Kratz (Weberstraße) bzw. 14:15 Uhr ab P&R Ramersdorf.


----------



## gerdu (9. September 2013)

Morgen?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. September 2013)

Ja, dabei. Falls noch jemand Lust hat: Ich würde gerne vorher dem R-Trail 1-2 Besuche abstatten ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. September 2013)

Ist der inzwischen wieder problemlos befahrbar?
Morgen bin ich dabei.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. September 2013)

Jou, geht wieder gut, eigentlich wie früher, nur zu Beginn und am Ende noch ein paar "Reste" ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. September 2013)

Wie siehts denn mit heute aus? Evtl würde ich ne Runde fahren wenns halbwegs trocken bleibt....


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. September 2013)

Hätte große Lust, geht leider nicht; morgen 17:45 Ramersdorf P&R zur Vorabtour?


----------



## luckylocke (9. September 2013)

Morgen bin ich dabei. Kennt jemand eine posttourale Einkehrmöglichkeit mit Blick auf das Püma-Feuerwerk? 
Oder wie wäre es mit dem Besuch eines Bierwagens am Rande der Veranstaltung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (9. September 2013)

...Du meinst post...? Nein


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. September 2013)

Ich bin wie gewohnt 18:30 bei Timo, 17:45 schaffe ich leider net...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. September 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Ich bin wie gewohnt 18:30 bei Timo, 17:45 schaffe ich leider net...


 dito


----------



## Benacussi (11. September 2013)

Hi  

Wie sieht es Samstag mit der BlueEiszeit aus?
Start um 12 Uhr - Treffpunkt wie immer.
Gruss Uta  @Gernot: 3h sollten reichen, oder ? Wenn nicht, dann können wir auch um 11 Uhr starten.


----------



## luckylocke (11. September 2013)

Hi Uta,

bin die Strecke am Mo teilweise abgefahren. Es waren mit Abkürzung am Schluß ca. 86 km und über 4 h Fahrzeit. Wenn wir die Trails noch mitnehmen wollen, sollten wir spätestens um 9.30 Uhr starten (Treffpunkt bei T-Mobile?).

Gruß 
Gernot


----------



## Benacussi (12. September 2013)

...nach Rücksprache mit dem Cheftourguide starten wir Samstag um 11 Uhr am China Schiff  !!
So long.........


----------



## Denkpause (14. September 2013)

... nach Rücksprache mit dem Wetter sind Benacussi und Denkpause heute nicht am Start ...


----------



## luckylocke (14. September 2013)

Ich bin dann auch mal raus...


----------



## scotty007 (14. September 2013)

dito - schönen Samstag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (15. September 2013)

Bei normalem Wetter bin ich Dienstag am Start! Bei Regen sehr wahrscheinlich am Donnerstag bei den Anfängern. Gruß  Dieter


----------



## ray983 (17. September 2013)

bin heute am start!


----------



## scotty007 (17. September 2013)

Bei mir wird's heute nix...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. September 2013)

Bin heute beruflich auswärts unterwegs, daher nicht dabei ...
  @Dieter (et al.): Fr. an die Ahr?


----------



## luckylocke (17. September 2013)

Mal schauen, ob die Wetterfrösche recht haben... dann sehe ich mal weiter
  @Bernd: Freitag wäre ich bei einer Ahrtour dabei


----------



## ray983 (17. September 2013)

@Dieter:aufgrund der wirklich schlechten radaraussichten knicke ich heute doch mal ab!

grusse ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (17. September 2013)

Das Regenradarbild sieht wirklich schlecht aus: ich bin auch raus
Schönen Abend noch
Gernot


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. September 2013)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ob die Wetterfrösche recht haben... dann sehe ich mal weiter
> @_Bernd_: Freitag wäre ich bei einer Ahrtour dabei


 
Prima! Würde gerne recht früh starten; ab wann könntest Du?


----------



## gerdu (17. September 2013)

Hey Leute, 

schöne Grüsse von der Sonnenseite der Alpen, traumhaftes Wetter, tolle Trails, alles perfekt.

Uwe


----------



## luckylocke (17. September 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Prima! Würde gerne recht früh starten; ab wann könntest Du?



Theoretisch ab 7.30 Uhr. Praktisch würde ich ab 9.00 Uhr sagen.
 @Uwe: Schönen Urlaub noch, wo seid ihr denn?


----------



## DieterHaas (17. September 2013)

Hallo, Bernd, hallo, Gernot!  Wenn Freitag Ahrtal, dann ab 11:00 Uhr aufwärts, wenn es geht, sagt mir noch wo wir uns treffen und wann. Gruß  Dieter


----------



## gerdu (18. September 2013)

@Gernot: danke, ausnahmsweise nicht beim Kurt sondern in Tramin


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. September 2013)

Zwar keine Alpen und keine Trails, aber immerhin ein bissel Sonne


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. September 2013)

@_Gernot_: Da ich Freitag noch den Schreibtisch leer arbeiten muß, meinte ich mit früh den frühen Nachmittag ;-)

@_Gernot_ und Dieter: Ich könnte den Zug um 13:48 Uhr ab BN Hbf. schaffen; sollen wir uns um 13:40 Uhr am Gleis treffen?

@_Andi_: Gutes Bild; aber: Wo ist da die Abfahrt?

@_Uwe_: Hoffentlich ist auch nächste Woche noch genug Sonne auf der Südseite, dann bin nämlich ich dran ...


----------



## luckylocke (18. September 2013)

@Bernd und Dieter: 13:40 Uhr würde mir passen. @Andi: Tolles Bauwerk, der Treppentrail  muss ja gigantisch sein


----------



## DieterHaas (19. September 2013)

Gernot und Bernd !  Hoffe, das Wetter paßt morgen?!Von mir aus gerne 13:40 Uhr morgen Freitag Ahrtal! Bernd ruf mich auf jeden Fall noch mal auf dem Handy an, auch wegen Treffpunkt!  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. September 2013)

@Gernot + Dieter: Fr. 13:40 Uhr am Bahnsteig; werde Dieter noch anrufen.


----------



## luckylocke (19. September 2013)

Gut, dann bis morgen auf der Bahn. Ich zieh ein Ticket bis Dernau.


----------



## DieterHaas (19. September 2013)

Gernot und Bernd! Treffpunkt in Dernau am Bahnhof um ca. 14:30 Uhr, komme dort hin! Gruß Dieter


----------



## DieterHaas (22. September 2013)

Hallo, Gernot!

Danke, für die TOP-Tour!  Es hat mir sehr gut gefallen, wiederholenswert!! Dienstag wer am Start? Anmerkung: Wer von euch hätte Lust von einem guten Guide mal eine Tour am nächsten Wochenende gezeigt zu bekommen im Bergischen Land, Sa oder So!! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (22. September 2013)

@Dieter: Danke für die Blumen. Hab in meiner Karte übrigens auch die "Bunte Kuh" gefunden. So heißt übrigens auch der Berg, von dem aus der Trail runterführt, den Du meinst. Müssen wir nächstes Mal unbedingt einbauen.
Das Bergische find ich immer gut, wäre gerne dabei Bei mir würde es vielleicht am So passen. Das kann ich jetzt noch nicht genau sagen.

Dienstag bin ich nicht da.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. September 2013)

@Gernot: Auch von mir Danke; lange nicht mehr eine so schöne Tour gefahren!

Di. und am WE bin ich `raus, aber diesmal nicht wg. Arbeit oder Familie, sondern wegen Dolomiten-Tour - mit Rad ...


----------



## gerdu (23. September 2013)

Di da.....


----------



## Denkpause (24. September 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei, bringe einen Neuen mit. Also bitteschön nett sein.


----------



## Denkpause (24. September 2013)

Was ist mit ScÖtty?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (24. September 2013)

nett ist der kleine Bruder von....


----------



## scotty007 (24. September 2013)

Bin am Start...


----------



## Denkpause (24. September 2013)




----------



## luckylocke (26. September 2013)

Wie sieht es denn heute mit einer Tour aus? Treffpunkt allerdings schon um 18.00 Uhr. Bei zu geringer TN-Zahl erfolgt der Anschluss an die Anfänger.


----------



## ray983 (26. September 2013)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn heute mit einer Tour aus? Treffpunkt allerdings schon um 18.00 Uhr. Bei zu geringer TN-Zahl erfolgt der Anschluss an die Anfänger.


Moin Moin!
Andi und ich wollten um 18.15 von der Oper aus starten,wenn das Wetter hält.passt das noch für dich,Gernot?
Grüße.Ray


----------



## luckylocke (26. September 2013)

Würde passen, bis nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (26. September 2013)

...bin heut nicht dabei


----------



## Denkpause (30. September 2013)

Morgen wieder am großen Stein um halb sieben? Ich bin dabei!


----------



## DieterHaas (30. September 2013)

Bin morgen abend auch dabei! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (30. September 2013)

was sonst...


----------



## ray983 (1. Oktober 2013)

moin, 

bin heute natürlich auch am start!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. Oktober 2013)

Weiß noch net obs klappt. Entweder bin ich pünktlich da oder ich komme heute net...


----------



## luckylocke (1. Oktober 2013)

Bin am Start!


----------



## luckylocke (3. Oktober 2013)

Fährt heute Donnerstag 3.10.2013 am Nachmittag jemand mit dem MTB in Richtung 7GB oder KoFo (oder RR)?


----------



## asphaltjunkie (3. Oktober 2013)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Fährt nachmittag jemand mit dem MTB in Richtung 7GB oder KoFo (oder RR)?



Ja ich, nimste mich mit MTB fahren.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## luckylocke (3. Oktober 2013)

Hi Wolfgang,

wann passt es bei dir? Ich wäre um 14:00 Uhr am U-Bahn-Parkplatz in Ramersdorf.
Gruß
Gernot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (3. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Gernot,
ich habe deine Nachricht jetzt erst gelesen. Um 12:45uhr war ich schon unterwegs.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Oktober 2013)

GIANT betreibt beste Kundenbindung  Hab nen nagelneuen Rahmen auf Kulanz bekommen! 

Jetzt fehlt leider der Steuersatz bzw. die Lagerschalen sind nicht vorhanden/eingepresst. Nun muss ich mir also einen passenden tapered Steuersatz besorgen, folgendes habe ich gemessen:

Rahmen Oben Innendurchmesser: 44mm
Rahmen Unten Innendurchmesser: 55.7mm 

So muss es wohl ein Steuersatz mit Top ZS44/28.6, Bottom *ZS56*/40 werden?!
Ich schätze die 0,3mm Differenz (56mm vs. 55.7mm) darf man nicht einfach ignorieren sondern muss den Rahmen noch bissel ausschleifen, oder was meint ihr wie man jetzt vorgehen sollte?! Oder an der Lagerschale Material wegnehmen?! Hmmm

Kann hier jemand einen konkreten passenden Steuersatz vorschlagen oder muss ich aus dem Nachtbiker Universum begeben?


----------



## gerdu (6. Oktober 2013)

....wegschleifen musst Du bei nem Plastikrahmen mit Sicherheit nix, dann ist bestimmt was falsch.

Früher waten die XTC Carbon immer mit vollintegriertem Steuersatz, da musste man nur Kugelringe einlegen, schick doch mal ein Foto.


----------



## Denkpause (7. Oktober 2013)

Bin morgen am Start und melde mich dann für den Rest des Monats ab!

 Ulrich


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Oktober 2013)

Muss mit morgen noch schauen obs zeitlich passt.

Vollintegriert ist es leider nicht. Ich habe mal Kontakt aufgenommen zu GIANT, mal schauen was sich ergibt. Jetzt kommts auch nimmer auf 1-2 Wochen an.


----------



## Benacussi (7. Oktober 2013)

hat jemand Lust am Samstag Punkte zu sammeln ??

http://www.mtbrb.de/?page_id=2247


----------



## gerdu (7. Oktober 2013)

...morgen dabei, Sa evtl. wenns Wetter passt.


----------



## luckylocke (7. Oktober 2013)

Bin morgen dabei...

Sa leider nicht, muss in die Kirche
  @Denkpause: Oh, steht ein Strandurlaub ohne Rad an oder warum musst du aussetzen?


----------



## Denkpause (7. Oktober 2013)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Bin morgen dabei...
> 
> Sa leider nicht, muss in die Kirche
> @_Denkpause_: Oh, steht ein Strandurlaub ohne Rad an oder warum musst du aussetzen?


 

Nee, Sandurlaub - Wüste und so 
Morgen gibt es mehr Infos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (8. Oktober 2013)

Heute mal nicht, Samstag eventuell


----------



## ray983 (8. Oktober 2013)

heute leider nicht am start!
gruesse


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Oktober 2013)

... wieder aus den Dolomiten  zurück, aber derzeit in Arbeit & Familie komplett abgesoffen ...


----------



## ray983 (10. Oktober 2013)

Uwe und ich starten um 18.30 vom regulären Treffpunkt ne gemütliche feierabendrunde ins 7g.wetter soll ja gegen abend halbwegs trocken
trocken bleiben.wer sich noch dranhängen will ist herzlich willkommen
Grüße ray


----------



## gerdu (10. Oktober 2013)

...früher schaffe ich eh nicht.


----------



## Benacussi (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo!
Treffen am Samstag um 10:55 Uhr am Stempelmann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ---- (10. Oktober 2013)

Kurze frage in die runde: Was für lampen fahrt ihr denn so?

Danke und gruß


----------



## ray983 (12. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Heute abend wird nochmal gefahren.Treffpunkt ist um 18.50 an der Oper!geplant sind ca 2,5 std 7gebirge
Grüße
Ray


----------



## luckylocke (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
am heutigen Nachmittag um geht´s zur Wahnbachtalsperre. Treffpunkt ist um 14:00 Uhr das Chinaschiff (bzw. der Liegeplatz;-)).

Gruß
Gernot


----------



## gerdu (14. Oktober 2013)

...wer ist Di dabei?
 @Ray: viel Erfolg morgen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Oktober 2013)

bin morgen dabei wenn ich den kram rechtzeitig abgeschickt bekomme, sollte aber klappen eigentlich. danach ist halli galli angesagt ;-)

ray sollte diese stunde fertig geworden sein, gibt morgen also runden


----------



## luckylocke (14. Oktober 2013)

Bin morgen auch dabei.
 @Andi: bist du heute nicht beim science slam im pantheon gewesen?


----------



## ray983 (15. Oktober 2013)

Heute bin ich am Start!!


----------



## ray983 (15. Oktober 2013)

---- schrieb:


> Kurze frage in die runde: Was für lampen fahrt ihr denn so?
> 
> Danke und gruß


Wir fahren fast alle lupine piko/wilma/Betty


----------



## luckylocke (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe gerade eine Dienstreise gewonnen und bin damit für heute Abend leider raus...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Oktober 2013)

Heute klappt es bei mir nicht, aber morgen könnte ich für eine frühe Tour, bei der ich gegen 18:30 Uhr wieder in Bonn sein muß. Hat jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (20. Oktober 2013)

Bin wieder da! Morgen abend am Start! Wer noch?!! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (21. Oktober 2013)

18:30 am Start, aber eher relaxed - Richtung Anfängertrefftempo...


----------



## luckylocke (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin morgen am Start...


----------



## gerdu (21. Oktober 2013)

...morgen fahr ich noch mal


----------



## scotty007 (22. Oktober 2013)

Komme wahrscheinlich zum Mehmet, Fussball gucken. Wie sieht's aus?


----------



## ray983 (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin spät dran, ich fange euch gleich irgendwo im 7gebirge ab
Grüße 
Ray


----------



## gerdu (22. Oktober 2013)

@Martin: finden wir wohl wegen des zu befürchtenden Andranges keine Mehrheit, eher direkt in die Stadt...


----------



## DieterHaas (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo! Wer ist denn am Dienstag abend am Start?!  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## scotty007 (27. Oktober 2013)

...ja, wenn's weiter gut bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (27. Oktober 2013)

...normal


----------



## luckylocke (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde auch am Start sein.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Oktober 2013)

... bin wieder in der Dienstags-Nie-Zeit; jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Tour am Freitag, gerne auch etwas länger?


----------



## luckylocke (28. Oktober 2013)

@Bernd: Der Freitag ist schon verlockend. Leider muss ich mich auf die nähere Umgebung beschränken...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Oktober 2013)

luckylocke schrieb:


> @_Bernd_: Der Freitag ist schon verlockend. Leider muss ich mich auf die nähere Umgebung beschränken...


 
... konkret: 7GB oder KoFo oder Südstadt? Bernd


----------



## luckylocke (29. Oktober 2013)

@Bernd: Wir könnten ja eine KoFo und 7GB-Kombination fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. Oktober 2013)

luckylocke schrieb:


> @_Bernd_: Wir könnten ja eine KoFo und 7GB-Kombination fahren


 
Hört sich gut an, wäre auch mit einem von beiden schon zufrieden!


----------



## gerdu (30. Oktober 2013)

...ich würde heut noch mal fahren, evtl. Wahnbach.

Start 18:30


----------



## DieterHaas (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, Gernot, hallo, Bernd!
Wir sind noch nicht ganz sicher wegen des Wetters, telefoniere morgen Do abend nochmals mit Markus und informiere Euch dann wieder hier. Wenn dann 10:30 Uhr Opladen Bahnhof, davor, am Freitag 1.11.!Es gibt dann eine Tagestour. Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (31. Oktober 2013)

@Dieter & Gernot: Wo und wie in Opladen, und wie kommt ihr da hin, und wie lange soll die Tour gehen? Grüße Bernd.


----------



## luckylocke (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Bernd,
beim Treffpunkt vor dem Opladener Bhf. bietet sich eine Anreise mit der Bahn (habe doch keine Rufbereitschaft) an. Start wäre entweder um 9:01 oder um 9:31. Bei der zweiten Verbindung würden wir erst um 10:35 in Opladen eintreffen. Vielleicht würden die Herren am Treffpunkt ein wenig warten?
Über die Dauer kann ich nichts sagen


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (31. Oktober 2013)

... soeben die Startfreigabe für Tagestour erhalten. Wetter sieht ja derzeit machbar aus, falls eine Anreise bis 10:35 genehmigt ist, wäre von mir aus alles gut & gerne machbar ...


----------



## DieterHaas (31. Oktober 2013)

Heute abend alles weitere...... Dieter


----------



## DieterHaas (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,Gernot, hallo, Bernd !
Bin leider nicht so ganz fit, schaue, wie es morgen früh ist mit mir und Wetter?
Falls Ihr nichts mehr von mir hört, fahre ich um 9.31 Uhr mit von Bonn-Hbf, komme dann dort in, Markus wartet dann auf uns um 10:35 Uhr! Falls mit mir oder Wetter schlecht ist,rufe ich Bernd morgen früh nochmals an!  Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (31. Oktober 2013)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Hallo,Gernot, hallo, Bernd !
> Bin leider nicht so ganz fit, schaue, wie es morgen früh ist mit mir und Wetter?
> Falls Ihr nichts mehr von mir hört, fahre ich um 9.31 Uhr mit von Bonn-Hbf, komme dann dort in, Markus wartet dann auf uns um 10:35 Uhr! Falls mit mir oder Wetter schlecht ist,rufe ich Bernd morgen früh nochmals an!  Gruß Dieter


 

Ihr Lieben, alles klar: Spätestens 8:45 Uhr Blick aus dem Fenster, ggf. Handy; würde mich freuen, wenn es klappt. Euer Bernd.

P.S.: Dieter, konnte in den letzten Wochen kaum fahren und mache daher sehr gerne die "Bremse" ...

P.P.S.: Soll heute Nacht und morgen am Tag noch trocken bleiben; die letzte trockene Ausfahrt vor dem Schnee!!!!!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. November 2013)

Meintest du wirklich heute mit trocken bleiben??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (1. November 2013)

Wer will Montag abend ne runde am VB oder im Ennert drehen?


----------



## luckylocke (2. November 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Meintest du wirklich heute mit trocken bleiben??



Bis 9:00 Uhr war es denn auch trocken, danach eher so halbtrocken. Das man uns in unserem Zustand die Hofgaststätte am Thomashof zum pausieren reinließ war sehr freundlich.
Vielen Dank nochmal an unseren Guide Markus und an die Mitfahrer, es war eine sehr schöne Tour.
 @bansaiman: Montag kann ich nicht.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (2. November 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Meintest du wirklich heute mit trocken bleiben??


 
Jou, meinte ich. Okay, die Realität war dann eeeetwas anders, aber das gab mir abends endlich den Grund, alles - wirklich alles - ordentlich durchzuspülen; jetzt sind sauber: Rad, Trinkflasche, Rucksack samt Inhalt, Brille, Haare, Brille, Jacke, Hose, Socken, Shirts, Unterhosen ....


----------



## bansaiman (3. November 2013)

Ja,scheint mitm Wetter eh unvorhersehbar und tendenziell schlecht aus.Aber ich probiers morgen und Mittwoch würde ich gern vormerken.wer hat da Zeit?


----------



## Denkpause (5. November 2013)

Moin,
wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich am Start. Ansonsten nicht.
VGU


----------



## luckylocke (5. November 2013)

Bin heute, am Standardfahrtag der Bonner Nachtbiker, leider nicht dabei.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. November 2013)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Bin heute, am Standardfahrtag der Bonner Nachtbiker, leider nicht dabei.


 
.... immer noch verschlammt? ;-)


----------



## Denkpause (5. November 2013)

melde mich ab, es regnet 
:-(


----------



## bansaiman (5. November 2013)

Wenn es morgen besser aussieht lange Bank oder fährt am Venusberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (5. November 2013)

...bin für heute auch verhindert.

Wetter ist mir zu schlecht ;--)


----------



## luckylocke (5. November 2013)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...bin für heute auch verhindert.
> 
> Wetter ist mir zu schlecht ;--)



Wenn es dir schon wieder so gut geht, das nur das Wetter dich hindert

Wie ist es gelaufen?


----------



## gerdu (5. November 2013)

...alles bis auf die OP worst case:

Mein Zellengenosse schnarcht wie Sau, ich hab die ganze Zeit gefroren,  die Mahlzeiten sind ein Witz, alles schmerzt wie Sau und es gibt kein Weizen!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. November 2013)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...alles bis auf die OP worst case:
> 
> Mein Zellengenosse schnarcht wie Sau, ich hab die ganze Zeit gefroren,  die Mahlzeiten sind ein Witz, alles schmerzt wie Sau und es gibt kein Weizen!


 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## gerdu (6. November 2013)

...danke - werde alles geben


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. November 2013)

Dieter, da warst du aber schon fleißig heute, bereits 6h Sport eingetragen und wir haben noch keine 13Uhr ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (6. November 2013)

Hallo, Uwe !

Gute Besserung auch von meiner Seite!  Andi, Lust am Freitag was zu fahren? Heute 3 Stunden mtb heute morgen, die anderen 3 Stunden galten dem abendlichen Mittwochstischtennistraining!! Sonst, wie immer Dienstag! Gruß Dieter


----------



## DieterHaas (11. November 2013)

Dienstag schlechtes Wetter, lust Montag und/oder Donnerstag zu biken? Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (11. November 2013)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Dienstag schlechtes Wetter, lust Montag und/oder Donnerstag zu biken? Gruß Dieter


 
Lust schon, leider keine Zeit am Mo und Do


----------



## scotty007 (11. November 2013)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...alles bis auf die OP worst case:
> 
> Mein Zellengenosse schnarcht wie Sau, ich hab die ganze Zeit gefroren,  die Mahlzeiten sind ein Witz, alles schmerzt wie Sau und es gibt kein Weizen!


 @gerdu: gute Besserung zuhause
 @Rest: kann morgen nicht


----------



## ray983 (12. November 2013)

MoinLeute 
Gibt's da überhaupt heute jemanden der zum radfahren zu motivieren ist?? Trotz evtl etwas schlechten Wetters!? 
Grüße Ray


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. November 2013)

... bin nicht in Bonn ...


----------



## gerdu (12. November 2013)

...ich auch nicht


----------



## Denkpause (12. November 2013)

Gernot und ich sind am Start, wenn es halbwegs trocken ist.


----------



## DieterHaas (18. November 2013)

Jemand am Start morgen abend ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## bansaiman (18. November 2013)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Jemand am Start morgen abend ? Gruß Dieter



Selbst wenn´s tagsüber regnet. Kommt nur darauf an, ob´s abends von oben trocken bleibt 
Ich würde dann am Kreisverkehr, wo der Zoll ist, dazustossen. Da ich aus der anderen Richtung komme, spare ich mri den Weg bis zur Bank an der Telekom.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. November 2013)

Bin momentan wie gerdu ausser Gefecht. Hab mir  letzte Woche einen Muskelfaserriss zugezogen. Mehr als zum pawlow reichts nicht   ;-)  Also Uwe, wann sieht man sich als Invalide wieder hier?


----------



## gerdu (19. November 2013)

Was hast Du gemacht, wieder Zirkeltraining beim Unisport?

Fürchte ich bin erst wieder im Dezember Pawlowfit...

Gute Besserung, auch allen unbekannten Invaliden.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. November 2013)

Unisport, aber diesmal Klettern  Naja geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid nech...


----------



## bansaiman (19. November 2013)

Ja,wer würde denn heute ab 17 Uhr fahren wollen?


----------



## gerdu (19. November 2013)

...wollen ist hier nicht die Frage, können oder dürfen schon eher.
 @Andi: wo hat's Dich denn erwischt, Arm oder Bein?


----------



## luckylocke (19. November 2013)

Dann wünsche ich allen Verletzten und Genesenden gute Besserung! @Andi: wie lange musst du denn pausieren? 
Muss man bei den ZTR-Laufrädern eigentlich Felgenband benutzen? Spätestens beim nachträglichen einziehen eines Schlauchs macht das doch Sinn, oder?
  @Dieter: Bin dabei, 18:30 Uhr am Stein


----------



## gerdu (19. November 2013)

...logisch, wie sollen die denn sonst dicht werden


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. November 2013)

Biceps Femoris  Keine Ahnung wie lange, braucht man jetzt bissel Geduld. Ich hoffe auf die ersten lockeren Touren in 1 bis 3 Wochen.

Ich benutze bei meinen ZTR Felgen das NoTubes Yellow-Tape. Wahrscheinlich funktionierts auch mit günstigeren Tapes, aber naja so viel brauch man von dem Zeugs ja net...

Hier ist nen Video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWbYGytGyrE"]NoTubes Yellow Tape Installation - YouTube[/nomedia]
 Sollte man schon gewissenhaft machen und nicht huschhusch 5min bevor man verabredet ist


----------



## DieterHaas (19. November 2013)

Hallo, Gernot, hallo, Bansaiman !

Sorry, kann heute abend doch nicht und auserdem ist das Wetter mir zu schlecht.
Evtl. Donnerstag abend Gernot 18:00 Uhr auch mit den Anfängern oder alleine!!

Guß  Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (19. November 2013)

Hallo,
bin dann auch raus.
Do kann ich leider nicht. Ich versuchs morgen einfach nochmal.


----------



## DieterHaas (19. November 2013)

Gernot!

Mittwochs kann ich nie, da TT-Training! Könnte Freitag tagsüber, bis 16:00 Uhr,Wetter soll da O.K. sein!! Gruß Dieter


----------



## scotty007 (20. November 2013)

Heute abend jemand am Start?


----------



## bansaiman (20. November 2013)

Könnte schon,aber erst gegen 20 Uhr.würde bei der Dunkelheit ja nichts machen.nur passt das für euch noch? :-/


----------



## luckylocke (20. November 2013)

@scötty: bin um 18:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt @bansaiman: später starten mag ich nicht so gern


----------



## bansaiman (20. November 2013)

Ja klar,nur heute muss ich leider zu haus bis 19.30 Uhr arbeiten.also viel Spaß Jungs und plàttet keine Wildsau ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (20. November 2013)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Hallo, Gernot, hallo, Bansaiman !
> 
> Evtl. Donnerstag abend Gernot 18:00 Uhr auch mit den Anfängern oder alleine!!
> 
> Guß  Dieter



Freitag kann ich leider erst am späten Nachmittag, also in der Dunkelheit.


----------



## DieterHaas (22. November 2013)

Hallo!
Könnte hete ab 15:30 Uhr doch!  Hat jemand Lust auf ne Runde?  Gruß  Dieter
P.S.: Hätte ab jetzt beruflich bedingt auch öfters tagsüber Zeit, vielleicht kann der ein oder andere ja auch mal tagsüber?


----------



## luckylocke (22. November 2013)

@Dieter: wir starten morgen ab T-Mobile (lange Bank) um 13:00 Uhr


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. November 2013)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Hätte ab jetzt beruflich bedingt auch öfters tagsüber Zeit, vielleicht kann der ein oder andere ja auch mal tagsüber?


 

... heute und nächste Woche geht`s noch nicht, aber dann wird es tagsüber wieder besser; werde mich hier melden!


----------



## DieterHaas (22. November 2013)

Hallo, Gernot!
Danke, für den Tip! Habe allerdings morgen Tischtennis bis zum 07.12.2013 geht es Samstags nicht, fahre gleich was alleine, sonst wieder Dienstag abend bei Nichtregen!!
Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (24. November 2013)

Hier ist nen Video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWbYGytGyrE"]NoTubes Yellow Tape Installation - YouTube[/nomedia]
 Sollte man schon gewissenhaft machen und nicht huschhusch 5min bevor man verabredet ist [/quote]

Vielen Dank für den Link.

Man kann leider nicht erkennen, ob es sich um eine Reinraum-Atmosphäre handelt. Das der Typ ohne partikelfiltrierende Schutzmaske und Schutzhandschuhen an den Laufrädern arbeitet geht ja überhaupt nicht, würde ich nie machen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. November 2013)

Hab mir das Video gerade mal angeschaut. Diesen Zwischenschritt mit dem schwarzen Band hab ich nie gemacht. Geht auch so


----------



## luckylocke (25. November 2013)

Noch habe ich mir nicht die Wetterprognose für morgen Abend angeschaut, ich hoffe einfach mal auf einen trockenen Abend. Wäre noch jemand am Start?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. November 2013)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Noch habe ich mir nicht die Wetterprognose für morgen Abend angeschaut, ich hoffe einfach mal auf einen trockenen Abend. Wäre noch jemand am Start?


 
:-(   war deshalb heute kurz unterwegs ...


----------



## DieterHaas (25. November 2013)

Evtl.Gernot!!!  Bitte morgen gegen 17:00 Uhr nochmalsreinschauen!  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (26. November 2013)

Zwei Leutchen sind auf jeden Fall am Start... @Dieter: Denk an deinen phänomenalen Platz im Winterpokal


----------



## DieterHaas (26. November 2013)

Halo, Gernot!  Bin um 18:30 Uhr am Start!!!  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (27. November 2013)

War eine nette Tour gestern. 
Morgen will ich um 18:30 Uhr wieder zu einer entspannten Runde starten. Ist jemand dabei?


----------



## scotty007 (27. November 2013)

luckylocke schrieb:


> War eine nette Tour gestern.
> Morgen will ich um 18:30 Uhr wieder zu einer entspannten Runde starten. Ist jemand dabei?


Ja, ich wollte morgen auch fahren.


----------



## gerdu (27. November 2013)

...leider immer noch nicht. Ab nächster Woche aber wenigstens wieder im Pawlow oder auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt.


----------



## bansaiman (28. November 2013)

Wer kann morgen ab wann? ne runde vorm ausgehen zum Bierchen wäre doch noch schön


----------



## luckylocke (29. November 2013)

@bansaiman: Hab für die Woche genug im Matsch gespielt und freu mich auf eine WE-Tour im Hellen.


----------



## bansaiman (29. November 2013)

Dieses we kann ich nicht dort:-/
übernächstes.aber wie siehts mit heute oder 6.Dezember vorplanung aus?


----------



## DieterHaas (1. Dezember 2013)

Hallo!  wer ist denn Dienstag abend dabei?  Oder hat jemand Lust und Zeit tagsüber zu fahren?!!  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denkpause (1. Dezember 2013)

Bin am Dienstag am Start!
VGU


----------



## luckylocke (1. Dezember 2013)

Leider muss ich am Di passen. Am Mi könnte ich.


----------



## Denkpause (2. Dezember 2013)

ich könnte auch mittwoch. @Dieter: wie siehts aus, schieben wir auf mittwoch?

VGU


----------



## luckylocke (2. Dezember 2013)

Denkpause schrieb:


> ich könnte auch mittwoch. @_Dieter_: wie siehts aus, schieben wir auf mittwoch?
> 
> VGU


 
Das ist nett. Die Wetterprognose für Mi ist aber grottig schlecht. Am Di soll es noch gehn. Wie siehts denn mit heute aus? Vielleicht schon um 18:00 Uhr?


----------



## Denkpause (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin dann morgen am Start!


----------



## DieterHaas (2. Dezember 2013)

Kann nur morgen, nicht Mittwoch! Wer ist morgen um 18:30Uhr am Treffpunkt, odersollen wir um 18:00 Uhr mal mit den Anfängern fahren, wenn dise fahren! Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ray983 (3. Dezember 2013)

ich bin evtl auch am start, wenn ich zeitig bei Arbeit rauskomme. 
kann ich allerdings noch nicht absehen, melde mich spontan nochmal. 
Grüße an alle


----------



## Denkpause (3. Dezember 2013)

Bin heute um 18:30 Uhr am Start!


----------



## gerdu (3. Dezember 2013)

...gebt mal Bescheid falls Ihr noch zum Mehmet geht, wenn ich mich aufraffen kann komme ich dann nach.


----------



## scotty007 (3. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir wird's heute leider nix...


----------



## ray983 (3. Dezember 2013)

also ich bin am Start, 18.30 am Stein


----------



## DieterHaas (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, Ray,hallo, Denkause!  Wollte es heute nicht so sehr krachen lassen, d.h gemütlicher fahren ca. 2 Stunden und würde deshalb schon um 18:00 Uhr bei den Anfängern mitfahren, da ich morgen um 12:00 Uhr auch eine anstrengende Tour vorhabe! Hoffe, dies ist ausnahmsweise mal O.K. und Ihr bekommt diese Nachricht noch. @Uwe versuche ca. 20:00 Uhr bei Memet zu sein!! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## gerdu (3. Dezember 2013)

...werde es wohl nicht zum Mehmrt packen, ist mir doch noch zu weit, vielleicht nächste Woche


----------



## DieterHaas (3. Dezember 2013)

Wäre in 1. Linie für Dich gekommen, Uwe, aber ist O.K.! Gute Besserung, wünscht Dieter


----------



## Benacussi (4. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag und/oder Silvestertour ??


----------



## gerdu (4. Dezember 2013)

...2013 oder 2014?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. Dezember 2013)

... jemand für den Freitagnachmittag zu haben? Müßte gegen 17 Uhr wieder in Bonn sein, Startzeit recht flexibel ...


----------



## luckylocke (5. Dezember 2013)

@Bernd: Ich wäre dabei. 
Start um 17:30 Uhr in Kessenich am Kreisel Burbacher-, Markus- und Eduard-Otto-Straße? Vom mir aus auch später.


----------



## DieterHaas (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann leider nicht, evtl. nächste Woche!!! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. Dezember 2013)

luckylocke schrieb:


> @_Bernd_: Ich wäre dabei.
> Start um 17:30 Uhr in Kessenich am Kreisel Burbacher-, Markus- und Eduard-Otto-Straße? Vom mir aus auch später.


Hm, da haben wir uns wohl mißverstanden: Ich muß gegen 17:30 Uhr wieder zurück sein!


----------



## ray983 (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo allerseits, 
ich würde mitfahren, wenn der Wind etwas nachgelassen hat, bin zeitlich flexibel und verfolge einfach mal eure Verabredungen. 
Grüße. Ray


----------



## bansaiman (6. Dezember 2013)

Wer hat heute Nachmittag ab 15.30 Uhr für ne Venusberg tour Zeit?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Dezember 2013)

Sorry Jungs, muß für heute einen Rückzieher machen: Soeben ist ein Vorgang hereingekommen, der mich komplett in Beschlag nimmt .... euch eine schöne Tour, wäre gerne dabei!


----------



## bansaiman (6. Dezember 2013)

luckylocke schrieb:


> @Bernd: Ich wäre dabei.
> Start um 17:30 Uhr in Kessenich am Kreisel Burbacher-, Markus- und Eduard-Otto-Straße? Vom mir aus auch später.



klappt bei euch auch etwas früher?sonst bin ich halt schon oben und wir treffen uns ;-) dort


----------



## luckylocke (6. Dezember 2013)

Nein, bin beruflich unterwegs..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ray983 (6. Dezember 2013)

@luckylocke:wenn dein Plan noch steht, können wir uns gerne um 17.30 am Kreisel bei dir treffen. @Andi:du hast doch sicher auch Lust!? 
Grüße. Ray


----------



## bansaiman (6. Dezember 2013)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Nein, bin beruflich unterwegs..



NA gut,wo wäre dann oben der Treffpunkt un wann? obsthändler wo man von der kessenicherrampe hochkommt?


----------



## luckylocke (6. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
 @Ray : alles klar, bin dabei (wenns nicht regnet)
 @bansaiman: dachte eigentlich ans 7GB


----------



## ray983 (6. Dezember 2013)

@luckylocke :Andi und ich fangen dich um 17.30 am Kreisel in kessenich ab. 
Bis später. Ray


----------



## bansaiman (6. Dezember 2013)

Leider in letzter Minute technischer defekt.hoffe ich kann das bis morgen beheben.
viel Spaß euch und meidet die wildsäue


----------



## DieterHaas (8. Dezember 2013)

Hallo! Wer ist denn Dienstag Abend dabei 18:30 Uhr? Gruß  Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
Dienstagabend bin ich am Start.

Hat jemand Interesse an dieser Veranstaltung (natürlich die lange Strecke;-)):

http://www.grand-raid.ch/page-fr-1-Parcours.html

Der Denkpauserich hat sich schon angemeldet... Ich überlege noch...


----------



## DieterHaas (9. Dezember 2013)

O.K. bin da morgen 18:30 Uhr! Gruß Dieter


----------



## ray983 (9. Dezember 2013)

ich bin auch dabei!!


----------



## ray983 (9. Dezember 2013)

Bin erstmal raus, Tiefgarage und stell Box aufgebrochen und mtb gezockt!!bekackt!!


----------



## luckylocke (10. Dezember 2013)

@Ray: So ein Shit!


----------



## gerdu (10. Dezember 2013)

...schade drum.

Wenn Du auf die Schnelle nichts neuesbekommst können wir mal alle schauen was wir so im Keller übrig haben, kommt bestimmt ein brsuchbares Winterrad bei raus.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. Dezember 2013)

ray983 schrieb:


> Bin erstmal raus, Tiefgarage und stell Box aufgebrochen und mtb gezockt!!bekackt!!




So ein Mist; im Wilden Westen konnte man für Pferdediebstahl erhängt werden ...


----------



## Denkpause (10. Dezember 2013)

@Ray: das tut mir leid. Echt ärgerlich. 
Ansonsten stehe ich heute am Start.


----------



## bansaiman (10. Dezember 2013)

Mir wurde Samstag Nacht am haus der Geschichte mein stadtrad zusammengetreten.ätzend,dieses Pack.
mein beileid!hoffentlich deckts die versicherung 

wer wäre morgen unterwegs und wo wäre Treffpunkt?mein radel ist wieder fit


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Dezember 2013)

bin leider noch net wieder fit... kann dauerhaft nur im stehen schmerzfrei fahren, weil beim sitzen der sattel da drückt wo anscheinend der muskel noch lädiert ist... hab mir gestern 5x ippendorf im stehen angetan, bleibt wohl erst ein mal mittel der wahl :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (10. Dezember 2013)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...schade drum.
> 
> Wenn Du auf die Schnelle nichts neuesbekommst können wir mal alle schauen was wir so im Keller übrig haben, kommt bestimmt ein brsuchbares Winterrad bei raus.


 
Kann auch noch eine paar Teile von meinem alten Winterrad beisteuern (und neue Laufräder).


----------



## ray983 (10. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute, vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung, weiß ich sehr zu Schätzen, komme ggf gerne drauf zurück. 
Grüße Ray


----------



## bansaiman (10. Dezember 2013)

Also wer fährt moin a ründsche?


----------



## DieterHaas (10. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, Ray!  Tut mir auch echt in der Seele Weh, beonders wenn man bedekt, was die neuen Räder immer so kosten!  Gebe Dir beimnächsten mal einen großen aus, versprochen! Alles Gute! Gruß Dieter


----------



## bansaiman (11. Dezember 2013)

Wir fahren heute ab dem Kreisverkehr beim Zoll um 16.15 Uhr los.wer kommt mit?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. Dezember 2013)

... wird für heute leider zu knapp. Hat jemand Lust auf eine Tageslichttour am Freitag (oder Donnerstag) so ab 14 Uhr?


----------



## Denkpause (13. Dezember 2013)

Nächste Ausfahrt Montag 18 Uhr!


----------



## luckylocke (14. Dezember 2013)

Der Regen soll heute nachmittag durch sein. Hat jemand auf eine Schlammtour heute so um 13:00 Uhr?


----------



## Denkpause (16. Dezember 2013)

Da ich meine hintere Bremse nicht in den Griff bekomme und im Schlamm darauf nicht verzichten möchte, sage ich die Tour für heute ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (16. Dezember 2013)

Zweitrad?


----------



## bansaiman (16. Dezember 2013)

Denkpause schrieb:


> Da ich meine hintere Bremse nicht in den Griff bekomme und im Schlamm darauf nicht verzichten möchte, sage ich die Tour für heute ab.




Kannst dir von mir gegen Pfand eine Elixir 3 leihen oder SLX 2013 (die wäre allerdings zeitaufwendiger, da noch montiert) Wohne in Kessenich


----------



## luckylocke (16. Dezember 2013)

Moment mal.
die Tour kann doch stattfinden, Rettung naht: ich wäre um 18.30 Uhr am Treffpunkt. Heute soll das bessere Wetter vorherrschen. @Dieter: Kommste mit? Du kannst morgen sowieso nicht


----------



## Denkpause (16. Dezember 2013)

@all: danke füpr die Anteilnahme  - ich fahre heute einfach mal Rennrad


----------



## DieterHaas (16. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, Gernot! Klar, komme ich mit, habe ich doch gesagt, ich kann auch um 18:00 Uhr!! Oder doch 18:30 Uhr?? Wie Du willst. Bis heute abend, Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (16. Dezember 2013)

@Dieter: Dann lass uns um 18:00 Uhr starten. 
Bis nachher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (16. Dezember 2013)

18:00 


O.K.! 18:00 Uhr Campus! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich werde heute  mal wieder fahren und bin um 18:30 wie gewohnt am Treffpunkt, aber nur gemütlich da es immer noch zwickt... Ray ist wohl auch am Start, wie siehts mit euch aus ?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Dezember 2013)

... kann erst wieder am Donnerstag, so gegen 14 Uhr würde ich losfahren, falls das Wetter OK ist. Euch heute viel Spaß!


----------



## luckylocke (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahr eventuell am Freitagabend. Dann am Sa wieder, gemütlich mit dem RCB. Und danach bin ich zwei Wochen lang fast jeden Tag parat um gaaaaanz viel zu fahren...


----------



## Manfred (17. Dezember 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Ich werde heute  mal wieder fahren und bin um 18:30 wie gewohnt am Treffpunkt, aber nur gemütlich da es immer noch zwickt... Ray ist wohl auch am Start, wie siehts mit euch aus ?



gemütlich...
...bin ich alt geworden


----------



## luckylocke (20. Dezember 2013)

Hallohohoho,
wie siehts denn mit einer vorweihnachtlichen Freitagabendtour durch das 7GB aus? Wäre ab 15:30 Uhr parat...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Dezember 2013)

Klappt leider net, muss mich noch ins Getümmel stürzen :-( Hab aber vor am Samstag zu fahren....


----------



## gerdu (23. Dezember 2013)

...für alle, die noch eine Helmlampe brauchen, nur heute die Pico mit 25 % Rabatt.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k993/a108286/piko-4.html?mfid=423

Schöne Grüße, schöne Weihnachten,

Uwe


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. Dezember 2013)

Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Tour am 27.12., Start so ab 13 Uhr? Einen schönen 2. Weihnachtstag wünscht Bernd.


----------



## luckylocke (26. Dezember 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Tour am 27.12., Start so ab 13 Uhr? Einen schönen 2. Weihnachtstag wünscht Bernd.


Hi Bernd,
ich wäre dabei. Wo starten wir? Vielleicht am Kreisverkehr in Kessenich?
Gruß
Gernot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Dezember 2013)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Hi Bernd,
> ich wäre dabei. Wo starten wir? Vielleicht am Kreisverkehr in Kessenich?
> Gruß
> Gernot



Moin Gernot, gerne um 13 Uhr am Kreisverkehr in Kessenich - aber welcher?


----------



## luckylocke (27. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
der, an dem sich die Burbacher-, Markus- und Eduard-Otto-Straße treffen. 
Gruß
Gernot


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Dezember 2013)

jep


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Dezember 2013)

Bleibt morgen trocken, werde um 8:30 oder 9 Uhr ab Ramersdorf fahren, muss um 12 wieder in Bonn sein; bei Lust & Zeit bitte melden!


----------



## MiriJaem (28. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier und in Bonn und suche Mitfahrgelegenheiten mit dem ein oder anderen Trail...bin ne weile nicht gefahren, aber dieses Jahr den Saarschleifen-Cup mitgefahren und bin neugierig was es um Bonn so zu entdecken gibt ;-)
was fahrt ihr denn so?


----------



## luckylocke (29. Dezember 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Bleibt morgen trocken, werde um 8:30 oder 9 Uhr ab Ramersdorf fahren, muss um 12 wieder in Bonn sein; bei Lust & Zeit bitte melden!


Hi Bernd,
das ist mir ein wenig zu früh. 
Viel Spass 
Gernot


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. Dezember 2013)

MiriJaem schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier und in Bonn und suche Mitfahrgelegenheiten mit dem ein oder anderen Trail...bin ne weile nicht gefahren, aber dieses Jahr den Saarschleifen-Cup mitgefahren und bin neugierig was es um Bonn so zu entdecken gibt ;-) was fahrt ihr denn so?



Hallo, gerade aus dem Siebengebirge zurück ... war nass, aber gut.

Da ich nicht allzu regelmäßig bei den verschiedenen Gruppen mitfahren kann, kann ich nur eine "inoffizielle" Antwort geben.

Die Nachtbiker treffen sich regelmäßig Dienstags um 18:30 Uhr, aber auch an anderen Terminen, und fahren dann meistens ins Siebengebirge, aber auch in den Ennert, Kottenforst, zur Wahnbachtalsperre etc.; zudem gibt es gelegentliche Exkursionen ins Bergische Land, an die Ahr und in die Eifel. Gefahren wird möglichst auf trails, bergab alles was geht, auch bergauf zügig - aber es ist noch keiner im Wald zurückgelassen worden.

Dann gibt es noch den Dienstagstreff, Start gleichfalls meist um 18:30, Routen im Prinzip wie zuvor, die etwas langsamer bergauf fahren (nicht unbedingt weil Sie nicht schneller können), sich bergab gerne etwas mehr Zeit für technische Dinge nehmen.

Gleichfalls Dienstags - meist gegen 18 Uhr -, aber auch Donnerstags, starten die (ehemaligen) Anfänger, Routen im Prinzip wie zuvor; da einige der regelmäßigen Teilnehmer bereits etwas länger fahren, sind sie keine "Anfänger" mehr, nehmen aber auf solche Rücksicht.

Wer & was zu dir paßt, kann ich auch nicht sagen, aber den Saarschleifen-Cup hast Du sicher nicht mit einem Minirad mit 2-Gang-Schaltung gefahren ... ;-) - einfach mitfahren und ausprobieren!

Grüße  Bernd.


----------



## gerdu (29. Dezember 2013)

@Andi, Gernot: schon für den Triathlon angemeldet?

Gruss, guten Rutsch, Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. Dezember 2013)

Hmmm irgendwie habe ich keine Benachrichtungen erhalten, dass hier hin und her geschrieben wurde... alles verpasst  

@Uwe: Jops, sind in der selben Besetzung wieder gemeldet!

@all: Ich wollte morgen auf jeden Fall noch eine Runde fahren. Der Jahreszeit entsprechend aber lieber tendenziell länger (3h) ohne Gehetze  Ich würde mal so 14 - 17 Uhr in den Raum werfen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. Dezember 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> @all: Ich wollte morgen auf jeden Fall noch eine Runde fahren. Der Jahreszeit entsprechend aber lieber tendenziell länger (3h) ohne Gehetze  Ich würde mal so 14 - 17 Uhr in den Raum werfen?!



... morgen kann ich leider nicht; am 1.1. würden die Zeiten aber super passen, falls Du dann für eine Tour zu bewegen bist ..


----------



## luckylocke (30. Dezember 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Hmmm irgendwie habe ich keine Benachrichtungen erhalten, dass hier hin und her geschrieben wurde... alles verpasst
> 
> @Uwe: Jops, sind in der selben Besetzung wieder gemeldet!
> 
> @all: Ich wollte morgen auf jeden Fall noch eine Runde fahren. Der Jahreszeit entsprechend aber lieber tendenziell länger (3h) ohne Gehetze  Ich würde mal so 14 - 17 Uhr in den Raum werfen?!



@Andi: Ich wäre morgen dabei, wobei ich 13:00 Uhr als Startzeit bevorzugen würde.

Für den Triathlon habe ich mich noch nicht angemeldet. 
@Uwe: Hast Du dich denn wieder angemeldet?

Guten Rutsch und ein gutes neues Jahr 2014


----------



## gerdu (30. Dezember 2013)

@Gernot: ...was sonst, man muss ja ein Ziel haben


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. Dezember 2013)

Da wir uns dieses Jahr nicht mehr sehen: Einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr! Bernd


----------



## Benacussi (30. Dezember 2013)

...ich wäre auch morgen dabei! Wenn's länger dauert ist nicht schlimm, habe seit genau 20 Min eine Piko 4

Abfahrt wann?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. Dezember 2013)

Joar dann sagen wir einfach 13Uhr T-Mobile Steine?

@Bernd: Mit Neujahr kann ich dir jetzt noch net sagen ob ich da Bock drauf hab oder net  Ich würde dir dann Vormittags Bescheid geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benacussi (30. Dezember 2013)

13 Uhr


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. Dezember 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Bernd: Mit Neujahr kann ich dir jetzt noch net sagen ob ich da Bock drauf hab oder net  Ich würde dir dann Vormittags Bescheid geben...



Gut, aber bitte per SMS - falls die Tasten dann nicht immer noch zu klein, verwaschen und unklar aussehen .... ;-)


----------



## luckylocke (30. Dezember 2013)

Alles klar, 13:00 Uhr am Stein


----------



## Schuerfwunde (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich schließ mich eurer Silvesterrunde an


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (31. Dezember 2013)

bitte 5-7 Minuten warten, komme auch


----------



## Denkpause (31. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
Ihr seid zwar noch unterwegs, aber hier schonmal ein Vorschlag für die erste Dunkeltour des Jahres:
Donnerstag um 18:30 Uhr am großen Stein. Wer kommt mit?
Ansonsten fahre ich am Samstag um 13 Uhr beim RCB mit (www.radtreffcampus.de).
Dann einen guten Rutsch und keine Stürze in 2014!
Ulrich


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Januar 2014)

Ein frohes neues Jahr! Samstag würde ich auch gerne fahren, aber derzeit ist ab dem frühen Nachmittag Regen angesagt; wenn dies so bleibt, würde ich gegen 10 Uhr starten ...


----------



## Denkpause (2. Januar 2014)

Aufgrund der überwältigenden Resonanz ;-) fahre ich heute mit dem Renner und bin nicht um halb sieben am Stein.
Vielleicht klappt's dann ja am Dienstag, ...


----------



## luckylocke (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo Ulrich,
ebenfalls die besten Wünsche für das neue Jahr!
Da ich noch Urlaub habe, bin ich heute um die Wahnbachtalsperre gefahren.
Ich bin am Sa um 13:00 Uhr dabei.
Hat morgen jemand tagsüber Zeit ( so ab 11:00 Uhr)?
Gruß
Gernot


----------



## gerdu (2. Januar 2014)

@Andi, Gernot: Schon die Jahresauswertung gemacht? Bin immerhin noch auf 112 k gekomme.

@alle: Gruss & Frohes Neues!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Januar 2014)

Ajo, knapp die 110k verpasst, leider dieses Jahr ohne einen Bikeurlaub :-(

@Gernot: Würde heute ne lockere Runde drehen, aber erst gegen 18:00, jemand am Start?


----------



## luckylocke (3. Januar 2014)

@Andi: alles klar, dann um 18:00 Uhr am Stein?

Hab die 130 k knapp verpasst, die 83 kg aber halten könnnen;-)


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Januar 2014)

jop geht klar


----------



## Denkpause (3. Januar 2014)

Danke an Luckylocke und gerdu für die Bremsentips, hat geklappt!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Januar 2014)

... bin derzeit noch in der Stadt unterwegs, werde aber versuchen, um 13 Uhr vor Ort zu sein; ist aber nicht ganz sicher ...


----------



## Denkpause (6. Januar 2014)

Moinsen,
bin morgen um halb sieben am großen Stein. Vielleicht klappt es ja diesmal. Wer kommt noch?
VGU


----------



## gerdu (6. Januar 2014)

...ich schau mal vorbei wenn's Wetter passt, fahre aber nur 'ne Forstwegrunde, evtl. Wahnbach oder 10 x Petersberg.


----------



## DieterHaas (6. Januar 2014)

Ein frohes Neues Jahr Euch allen!!! Bin morgen 18:30 Uhr am Start! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (6. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
werde auch dabei sein.
Gruß
Gernot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (8. Januar 2014)

...aufgrund der besseren Wetteraussichten fahre ich heute noch mal anstatt morgen. Wer Lust hat, 18 Uhr am Chinaschiff. 

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Januar 2014)

Jemand Lust & Zeit, Freitagnachmittag eine Tageslichtrunde zu fahren?


----------



## Benacussi (9. Januar 2014)

Lust ja
Zeit nein
....ich bin Samstag beim RCB dabei!


----------



## DieterHaas (9. Januar 2014)

Bernd! Sehr wahrscheinlich ich,wenn so gegen Mittag! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Januar 2014)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Bernd! Sehr wahrscheinlich ich,wenn so gegen Mittag! Gruß  Dieter


Sehr gut; wollte so um 14 Uhr starten, wäre das OK?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. Januar 2014)

Dieter, vielen Dank für die gute Tour, hat Spaß gemacht!

Leider eine nicht so gute Nachricht: Rebecca ist wieder zugelegt worden, die Freunde der Biosphäre (ich vermute mit dem KFZ BN-BS-2001) haben diesmal wieder recht gründlich gearbeitet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo, Ihr Lieben!  Wer ist denn wieder Dienstag 18:30 Uhr dabei?!! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (12. Januar 2014)

Ich hoffe, dass bis Di die Erkältung wieder vorbeigezogen ist. Ich werde am Di Bescheid geben.


----------



## gerdu (13. Januar 2014)

bin dabei


----------



## Denkpause (13. Januar 2014)

auch dabei!


----------



## DieterHaas (14. Januar 2014)

Heute leider doch nicht dabei, krank, nächste Woche?? Alles weiere persönlich! Gute Tour ! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (14. Januar 2014)

Bin erkältungsbedingt leider auch raus.
Viel Spass


----------



## gerdu (14. Januar 2014)

...gute Besserung.

Reichts denn trotz Erkältung fürs Pawlow? Wäre nach dem Biken da...


----------



## luckylocke (14. Januar 2014)

Danke. Ich freue mich nur noch auf eine Kanne Tee und viel Schlaf.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. Januar 2014)

Wie schaut des am Freitagnachmittag so ab 14 Uhr aus: Jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. Januar 2014)

Zitat von BeroBionicon: ↑
Hey alle zusammen.
Ich gehöre mit zur Initiative die den Dirtbikepark in Dottendorf (Dirtbirds Bonn, FB: https://www.facebook.com/DirtParkBonn) ins Leben gerufen hat, und jetzt steht wieder was neues an. Interessant ist das besonders für alle die, die gerne Berg-Ab fahren:Ein Freund von mir (Chis) hat Herrn Korintenberg (von der Stadtförsterei Bonn) angerufen und ihn gefragt wie das wohl mit einer legalen DH/FR Strecke in Bonn aussehen würde. Kurz und knapp: der sehr sympathische Mann fährt selber leidenschaftlich gerne Mountainbike und hat sich über den Anruf sehr gefreut. Er hat uns - alle Mountainbiker Bonns - einerseits dazu aufgerufen ihm eine email zu schreiben in dem wir Unser Interesse und unser Engagement an einer offiziellen DH bekunden. Und er hat uns außerdem gebeten keine Strecken einfach in den Wald zu bauen. Es würde ihm zwar in der Seele weh tuen aber sobald er das mitbekommen würde, sei er gezwungen die Strecken ab zu reißen / ab reißen zu lassen.Hier findet ihr seine emailadresse:http://www.bonn.de/rat_verwaltung_buergerdienste/stadtverwaltung_im_ueberblick/00904/
Also alle Mann ran an den Speck - nehmt euch die paar Minuten Zeit und bringt was ins Rollen! Sagt auch euren MTB-Kollegen bescheid und gebt die emailaddresse weiter. ihr müsst keine Romane schreiben, es geht in der mail nur darum klar zu machen dass ihr Interesse habt und bereit sei mit anzupacken.GrüßeBero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denkpause (16. Januar 2014)

Moin,
Ich poste auch nochmal was, was zwar nicht direkt mit unseren Ausfahrten, aber sehr viel mit Nachtbiken zu tun hat:
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/dynamodirk/magnic-light-ic-intelligent-contactless-bicycle-dy
Cool! Das hatte ich auch schon mal vor Monaten gepostet, ich weiß. Aber jetzt ist die Lampe fertig.
... hätte ich doch nicht soviel denkpause gemacht, würde mir vielleicht auch mal so was einfallen, ...
Sportliche Grüße,
Ulle (Freitag nicht am Start)


----------



## scotty007 (16. Januar 2014)

Denkpause schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich poste auch nochmal was, was zwar nicht direkt mit unseren Ausfahrten, aber sehr viel mit Nachtbiken zu tun hat:
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/dynamodirk/magnic-light-ic-intelligent-contactless-bicycle-dy
> Cool! Das hatte ich auch schon mal vor Monaten gepostet, ich weiß. Aber jetzt ist die Lampe fertig.
> ...


Strothmann, Strothmann? Irgendwie kommt mir der Name bekannt vor...


----------



## luckylocke (17. Januar 2014)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Wie schaut des am Freitagnachmittag so ab 14 Uhr aus: Jemand Lust & Zeit?


 Hi Bernd,

sorry, ist mir doch zu früh. Ich werde wahrscheinglich gegen 16:00 Uhr starten.
Gruß
Gernot


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Januar 2014)

Schade, sollte gegen 17 oder 17:30 Uhr wieder zurück sein, das wird zu knapp. Wie schaut es denn am Wochenende aus?


----------



## luckylocke (17. Januar 2014)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Schade, sollte gegen 17 oder 17:30 Uhr wieder zurück sein, das wird zu knapp. Wie schaut es denn am Wochenende aus?


 Am Sa mit dem RCB um 13:00 Uhr. Den Treffpunkt kennst Du ja.  Sonntag weiss ich noch nicht genau, ob ich fahre.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Januar 2014)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Am Sa mit dem RCB um 13:00 Uhr. Den Treffpunkt kennst Du ja.  Sonntag weiss ich noch nicht genau, ob ich fahre.



Gerade aus dem 7GB zurück, super Wetter, Bodenverhältnisse noch OK, aber meine Kondition ... ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich morgen schon wieder hinreichend fit bin; falls ja, bin ich um 13 Uhr am Treffpunkt.


----------



## gerdu (20. Januar 2014)

...wie schaut's diese Woche mit unserer gepflegten Dienstagsrunde aus?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Januar 2014)

Jop, bin auch wieder am Start


----------



## ray983 (20. Januar 2014)

ich bin auch dabei!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (20. Januar 2014)

Ich bin die nächsten beiden Wochen raus...


----------



## Denkpause (20. Januar 2014)

Bin dabei - Frank O. auch.

@LL: Ski heil! ❄❄


----------



## Rote Laterne (20. Januar 2014)

Bike geklaut:
Specialized Safire Expert, Gr. M
mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze
SerienNr. M9GK33348


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Januar 2014)

Habt ihr vor Mehmet anzufahren oder eher direkt Duschen und Paw? Je nach dem würde ich keine Wechselklamotten einstecken... Gewichtsoptimierung und so


----------



## gerdu (21. Januar 2014)

...keine Ahnung, wie es sich ergibt.

Pack mal ein paar Steine ein damit ich hinterher komme.


----------



## gerdu (21. Januar 2014)

..ist mir zu nass, ich komme zum Pawlow nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (21. Januar 2014)

Heute raus! Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Januar 2014)

OK, so gegen 21:35 bin ich da...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. Januar 2014)

Also dann 18:00 Chinaschiff. Können danach ja vielleicht auch mal die Reifenübergabe machen falls da ne Tüte bei ist ?


----------



## gerdu (22. Januar 2014)

...guter Plan, die Reifen sind eingetütet.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. Januar 2014)

Für heute ist 17Uhr Treffpunkt Oper angesetzt, wer will kann sich gerne anschließen, wird aber wohl tendenziell zügiger...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. Januar 2014)

Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Tour am Sonntag? Grüße Bernd


----------



## thomasgregor (26. Januar 2014)

Hey, wie sehen eure touren in der Regel aus? (Km, hm, zeit) - ich überlege grade mein hardtail auf "schnell" umzubauen (click pedale, langer vorbau) und im siebengebirge meine kondition intensiver zu trainieren.


----------



## gerdu (27. Januar 2014)

...abends meist so 2,5 Stunden, 800-1000 HM, keine Pausen.

Wer ist diese Woche dabei?

Gruss Uwe


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Januar 2014)

dabei!

ach und Wetter MTB Marathon ist bereits am 3.5.! Mein Plan ist nochmal die Kurzstrecke anzugehen....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Januar 2014)

Ich würde heute auch schon eine Runde fahren wollen. Wie schauts aus, jemand Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (27. Januar 2014)

...schaff ich nicht, eher Mittwoch noch mal


----------



## luckylocke (27. Januar 2014)

Bin durch Urlaub verhindert. Verschneite Grüße an alle


----------



## DieterHaas (27. Januar 2014)

Wäre morgen, oder Donnerstag wieder am Start, aber Piano, wer ist dabei?  Gruß Dieter


----------



## Denkpause (27. Januar 2014)

@all: bin Mittwoch um 18 Uhr am Start. 
@LL: Ski Heil! Ist das vom Kronplatz aus? NEID!!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. Januar 2014)

Aber heute doch auch 18:30 oder net?! Also ich bin jedenfalls am Start!


----------



## gerdu (28. Januar 2014)

18 Uhr morgen schaffe ich höchstens ab Chinaschiff, oder 18:30 T-Mobile


----------



## Denkpause (28. Januar 2014)

OK, 18 Uhr Chinaschiff


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. Januar 2014)

Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Tageslichttour am Freitag so ab 14 Uhr?


----------



## MiriJaem (30. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand Montagvormittag Zeit und Lust?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. Januar 2014)

Die meisten von uns können unter der Woche leider immer erst abends so ab 18Uhr...

Heute wird gefahren, mal etwas länger, treffen uns 17:30 Oper, so 3,5 Stunden, 1300-1500 HM, keine Pausen.


----------



## gerdu (30. Januar 2014)

was für ein Glück, ich kann heute nicht!


----------



## Denkpause (3. Februar 2014)

Ich stehe morgen um halb sieben am großen Stein, bereit für eine dunkle Tour.


----------



## DieterHaas (3. Februar 2014)

Bin so wie es aussieht auch da!  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## gerdu (3. Februar 2014)

Dabei....


----------



## Benacussi (4. Februar 2014)

....mir ist zu kalt ⛄️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Februar 2014)

Jops!


----------



## luckylocke (4. Februar 2014)

Dabei...


----------



## ray983 (4. Februar 2014)

bin heute auch dabei!!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. Februar 2014)

Könnte Freitag ab 12 Uhr für ca. 3 Stunden ins 7GB; noch jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## gerdu (6. Februar 2014)

...so lang kann ich keine Mittagspause machen.

Wäre heute noch mal um 18 Uhr am Schiff.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Februar 2014)

Jo ich grundsätzlich auch, muss schauen ob ichs zeitlich schaffe, gebe bis 17:00Uhr Bescheid. Würde dann aber mit dem "neuen" gemütlichen Rad kommen, also von mir aus gern etwas gemächlicher heute


----------



## gerdu (6. Februar 2014)

Hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Februar 2014)

Ne, aber das Anthem hat jetzt schwere Laufräder mit Fat Alberts drauf ;-)


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Februar 2014)

Sry, das wird heute nix, komme hier nicht rechtzeitig raus... werde dann wohl morgen ne Runde drehen, vielleicht hat ja da jemand Zeit?!
Heute etwas später Pawlow wäre aber drin


----------



## gerdu (6. Februar 2014)

...sieht eh im Moment eher nach Regen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Februar 2014)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> werde dann wohl morgen ne Runde drehen, vielleicht hat ja da jemand Zeit?!


 Jep, aber nur vor 16 Uhr


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Februar 2014)

Das ist leider zu früh...


----------



## gerdu (10. Februar 2014)

wer ist morgen dabei?


----------



## ray983 (10. Februar 2014)

ich bin am start!!


----------



## Denkpause (10. Februar 2014)

Bin dabei!!


----------



## DieterHaas (10. Februar 2014)

Hallo, Uwe bin Teilzeit dabei, Lunge ist noch nicht 100% in Ordnung, habe aber Sporterlaubnis vom Arzt, würde Euch gerne treffen in Vinxel oder Margarethenhöhe. Bitte Uhrzeit mitteilen!  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## gerdu (11. Februar 2014)

...wir können um 19 Uhr Vinxel ansteuern


----------



## DieterHaas (11. Februar 2014)

O.K. bei Nichtregen 19:00 Uhr Vinxel! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Februar 2014)

Jops auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (12. Februar 2014)

...wäre morgen um 18:30 beim Chinaschiff


----------



## Denkpause (12. Februar 2014)

dabei


----------



## ray983 (12. Februar 2014)

ich bin dabei!!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. Februar 2014)

jops


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. Februar 2014)

gemütlich oder gehetze?


----------



## gerdu (13. Februar 2014)

...mittel, d.h. für Dich gemütlich und für mich Gehetze..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (13. Februar 2014)

Wollte morgen ne Runde drehen, wer hat evtl. Lust? Gruß Dieter	Ab ca. 13:30 Uhr


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. Februar 2014)

Könnte gut passen, melde mich morgen im Lauf des vormittags Bernd


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Februar 2014)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Wollte morgen ne Runde drehen, wer hat evtl. Lust? Gruß Dieter	Ab ca. 13:30 Uhr


Moin Dieter, nicht fit, aber willig: 13:30 Uhr ab P&R Ramersdorf?


----------



## Denkpause (17. Februar 2014)

Moin, bin morgen halb sieben am Start - freue mich nach dann drei Tagen Sportpause auf eine lange Tour!!


----------



## gerdu (17. Februar 2014)

Dabei


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Februar 2014)

Ebenso!


----------



## DieterHaas (17. Februar 2014)

Hallo, morgen leider nicht dabei! Mittwoch tagsüber Ahrtal--Donnerstag abend--Freitag tagsüber---wer hat Zeit ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Februar 2014)

Jou, gerne Mittwoch an die Ahr!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Februar 2014)

Heute jemand dabei? Ein paar KOMs sammeln


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Februar 2014)

@Dieter: Mi. an die Ahr? Abfahrt ab BN Hbf. 11:49 Uhr oder 12:49 Uhr. Vielleicht können wir ja die schöne Flow-Tour nachfahren, die Gernot uns gezeigt hat ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (18. Februar 2014)

Ja, Bernd!  11:45 Uhr am Bahnsteig mit Top Trails!! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## gerdu (18. Februar 2014)

...wegen der besseren Wetteraussichten morgen noch mal statt Donnerstag.

Abfahrt 18:00 beim Chinaschiff  > Richtung Wahnbachtalsperre


----------



## Denkpause (18. Februar 2014)

Hey Schnellduscher, bin dabei!


----------



## gerdu (18. Februar 2014)

...wieso duschen, hab heut' nicht so geschwitzt


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Februar 2014)

Ich fahr lieber bissel alleine, einmal Geeier pro Woche reicht...


----------



## ray983 (19. Februar 2014)

ich muss leider für heute absagen, kriege das zeitlich nicht unter. Grüße und viel Spaß!!


----------



## -ernie- (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen! Wie schnell seid ihr momentan unterwegs? Überlege, ob ich mich euch heute anschließen soll. Hab's gestern nicht zum Anfängertreff geschafft, würde aber gerne diese Woche noch ne Runde fahren. Andererseits will ich euch auch nicht bremsen...


----------



## gerdu (19. Februar 2014)

...heute sollte für Dich kein Problem sein, zumindest ich bin von gestern noch platt.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Februar 2014)

Falls es heute von oben trocken bleibt, wäre jemand am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (20. Februar 2014)

..bin heut' im Entspannungsmodus


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Februar 2014)

Auch nicht Fat Albert Fully Technik Tour?


----------



## luckylocke (20. Februar 2014)

Wäre dabei (mit dem Fully) 18:00 Uhr (könnte auch eher)?
@Andi: Kannst Du bitte per SMS Bescheid geben?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Februar 2014)

Für alle stillen interessierten Mitleser: Wir starten (bisher) zu zweit um 18:00 Uhr bei T-Mobile zu einer gemütlichen Runde. Wer will kann sich also gerne anschließen


----------



## Denkpause (21. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde morgen früh fahren. 3h ZickZack /HochRunter durch das Siebengebirge - 10 Uhr ab Chinaschiff, wenn sich noch jemand meldet.
Wem das zu früh ist, der kann mit dem Radtreff Campus um 13 Uhr mitfahren, ... 
Schönes Wochenende,
Ulrich


----------



## gerdu (23. Februar 2014)

....aufgrund der schönen Wetteraussichten würde ich morgen auf jeden Fall fahren - 18 Uhr Chinaschiff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ray983 (24. Februar 2014)

ich bin auch dabei!!


----------



## luckylocke (24. Februar 2014)

Kann heute nicht


----------



## luckylocke (25. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
fährt heute Abend jemand?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. Februar 2014)

Heute abend geht es leider bei mir nicht, werde daher früher unterwegs sein ...


----------



## gerdu (25. Februar 2014)

....mal schauen wie das Wetter sich entwickelt.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. Februar 2014)

Hm bin noch angeschlagen. Ich befürchte, dass ich erst am 14.3. wieder aufm Bike sitzen werde... du kannst also ein bissel aufholen Uwe ;-)


----------



## ray983 (25. Februar 2014)

ich bin auch erstmal nen paar wochen abgemeldet, hab mir wohl ne schleimbeutelentzündung am Oberschenkel geholt, ziemlich schmerzhaft und langwierig, an Sport nicht zu denken. Grüße und viel Spaß


----------



## luckylocke (25. Februar 2014)

@Ray: Gute Besserung. 
Alle anderen: Wir starten pünktlich um 1830


----------



## Denkpause (25. Februar 2014)

Hey, was is denn da los? 
Gute Besserung auf die Krankenstation!!


----------



## luckylocke (25. Februar 2014)

@Andi: Hab gerade in den Nachrichten von der Smogsituation gehört. Hast Du an Schutzmasken gedacht? Übrigens hab ich gerade meine Aktivitäten auf Strava hochgeladen. Hab sogar schon Krönchen;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Februar 2014)

Ehe jetzt gleich alles abgeht: Jemand Lust & Zeit auf eine Tour am Freitagnachmittag so ab 15 Uhr?


----------



## DieterHaas (2. März 2014)

Hallo, wer wäre denn Dienstag Abend am Start, könnte aber sein, das es regnet! Evtl. Verschiebung aus Donnerstag Abend !  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## gerdu (3. März 2014)

...bin dabei


----------



## luckylocke (3. März 2014)

Bin auch am Start...


----------



## Denkpause (3. März 2014)

bin dabei!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. März 2014)

Kann morgen nicht. Habe aber am Sonntag Rebecca getestet: Ist sowohl rechts als auch links wieder gut zu fahren!


----------



## Denkpause (4. März 2014)

kann leider doch nicht, ... :-(


----------



## ray983 (4. März 2014)

hallo Leute, sorry, mich hat auch noch übers Wochenende die Erklärung gepackt, denke ich bin erst ab dem 10. wieder parat. Grüße und bis dahin 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Denkpause (4. März 2014)

Erkältung liegt voll im Trend - mehr sag ich nicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ray983 (4. März 2014)

na dann mal ebenfalls gute Besserung, auf das die seuche bald vorüber zieht.


----------



## Denkpause (4. März 2014)

Ist nicht so schlimm, wenn es gut läuft, stehe ich morgen um halb sieben für ne lockere Runde am Chinaschiff, ...
Mal sehen


----------



## luckylocke (4. März 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich wissenschaftliche Studien über die Zusammenhänge zwischen Karneval und Erkältungskrankheiten;-)?


----------



## DieterHaas (5. März 2014)

Hallo, Uwe !  Wie gestern bereits besprochen, Lust morgen Abend wieder zu fahren um 18:30 Uhr? Gruß  Dieter


----------



## gerdu (5. März 2014)

...wäre morgen am Start, ruhig etwas gemütlicher


----------



## sun909 (5. März 2014)

Hallo Ihr Nachtbiker,
wenn ihr Lust habt, mal über den "Tellerrand" des 7Gs hinaus was zu "erfahren", ist das vielleicht was für euch?
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14696

schönen Gruß aus dem Nachbarthread...
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. März 2014)

Lieber Carsten, bist schon ein Harter, oder?


----------



## sun909 (5. März 2014)

Nene,
das ist eine Spasstour 

S. angepeilten Schnitt...

Grüsse


----------



## luckylocke (5. März 2014)

Hallo Carsten,
danke für den Tipp. Die Tour klingt sehr interessant. Um Windeck und Schladern gibt´s schon schöne Trails, viel Spass


----------



## DieterHaas (5. März 2014)

Bin morgen um 18:30 Uhr am Campus Uwe! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## gerdu (6. März 2014)

ok


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. März 2014)

Hey. Hab hier sogar mal wifi gefunden was mit ner deutschen Nummer freigeschaltet werden kann. Scheine ja einiges zu verpassen, gernot sammelt einen kom nach dem anderen ;-) ab Freitag wird wieder los gelegt!  Bis dahin trainiert net zu viel.


----------



## luckylocke (10. März 2014)

@Andi: Tolles Bild, eine beeindruckende Skyline! Ich hoffe, meine KOM´s halten nach deiner Erholungsphase ein paar Tage;-).
Ich werde am Di-Abend am Start sein, um die mittlerweile knochentrockenen und staubigen Wege zu nutzen


----------



## Denkpause (10. März 2014)

Hi, bin morgen dabei.


----------



## DieterHaas (10. März 2014)

Hi, Ulli! Bin morgen um 18:30 Uhr am Start! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## gerdu (11. März 2014)

dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (12. März 2014)

...morgen noch mal 18 Uhr am Chinaschiff


----------



## ray983 (12. März 2014)

jo, ich denke ich bin dabei. mach nen bisschen vom andi abhängig aber wir wollten ja eh fahren.


----------



## luckylocke (12. März 2014)

Wenn ich rechtzeitig wieder in Bonn bin, fahre ich auch mit.


----------



## DieterHaas (12. März 2014)

Bin um 18:00 Uhr da! Gruß Dieter


----------



## scotty007 (16. März 2014)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem Radkoffer?


----------



## gerdu (17. März 2014)

?


----------



## Denkpause (17. März 2014)

Bin morgen um halb sieben am stein.


----------



## Denkpause (18. März 2014)

Planänderung: aufgrund der überwältigenden Resonanz starte ich um halb sechs - am Stein, wenn sich noch jemand bis fünf meldet.
VG


----------



## luckylocke (18. März 2014)

@ulle: Schade, ich war beruflich unterwegs und konnte nichts eintragen. 
Ich starte dann mal um 18:30 Uhr am Stein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denkpause (19. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen, wann geht es morgen wo los?
Ich kann ab halb sechs.
VG


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. März 2014)

Ich könnte auch früher losfahren, und würde dies wegen der Sonne auch gerne tun; evtl. können wir uns dann auch später koordinieren. Noch jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## gerdu (19. März 2014)

wäre um 6 am Chinaschiff...


----------



## ray983 (19. März 2014)

mir käme um 6 am schiff auch sehr gelegen.


----------



## Denkpause (20. März 2014)

bin dabei


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. März 2014)

Euch eine gute Fahrt; werde mich heute früher an der Ahr versuchen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ray983 (20. März 2014)

ich steige jetzt doch gleich aufs rennrad, ich hab vergessen die piko zu laden und schaffe das auch nicht mehr. viel Spaß


----------



## luckylocke (25. März 2014)

Schönen Gruß von Teneriffa


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. März 2014)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Schönen Gruß von TeneriffaAnhang anzeigen 281457



Sieht nach guter Umgebung aus; wie sind die trails?


----------



## Manfred (25. März 2014)

Fährt heuteabend einer um 18:30Uhr?
Ich will heute fahren.


----------



## ray983 (25. März 2014)

ich bin gerade noch etwas unschlüssig, ich schreibe gleich nochmal ins forum. Grüße. Ray


----------



## gerdu (25. März 2014)

Bin heut nicht in Bonn....


----------



## ray983 (25. März 2014)

bei mir wirds wohl doch nix,tut mir leid Manfred!


----------



## Manfred (25. März 2014)

Wenn keiner mit mir fahren will, dann bleibe ich zu Hause.
Nee, werde jetzt meine Runde von zu Hause starten, dann nächsten Dienstag.

P.S. Ich plane am Freitag gegen 19Uhr von Altenahr über den Rotweinwanderweg bis zum Rhein zu fahren.
Wer Freitag Lust hat, kann sich melden.


----------



## Denkpause (26. März 2014)

hi Manfred, ich kann leider am Freitag nicht, hätte aber an solchen Touren generell großes Interesse. Schönes Angebot!
Grüsse, Ulrich


----------



## Benacussi (27. März 2014)

hier mal ein Tipp von mir:  
http://www.mullerthalcycling.com/mill-man-trail-2014-d/

Ich bin schon angemeldet - sonst noch jemand von euch am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. März 2014)

Benacussi schrieb:


> hier mal ein Tipp von mir:
> http://www.mullerthalcycling.com/mill-man-trail-2014-d/
> 
> Ich bin schon angemeldet - sonst noch jemand von euch am Start?



70km oder 100km?


----------



## Benacussi (27. März 2014)

70 km - mit Option auf ein Upgrade. Das aber tagesform- und wetterabhängig..............


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. März 2014)

Werde morgen gegen Mittag zu einer Tour ins 7GB aufbrechen; jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (31. März 2014)

Steht morgen eine Tour an? Könnte so weit mitkommen, dass ich gegen 20:30 Uhr wieder in Bonn bin, weshalb mir ein früher Start gelegen wäre ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (31. März 2014)

Jo, 18:30 wie gewohnt am Stein. Können ja so fahren, dass dir die 2h dann mehr als reichen ;-)


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (31. März 2014)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Jo, 18:30 wie gewohnt am Stein. Können ja so fahren, dass dir die 2h dann mehr als reichen ;-)



Hmm, bei meiner derzeitigen Kondi reichen dafür auch 30 min ... evtl. werde ich vorher eine kleine Runde Fahrtechnik einlegen; noch jemand Lust & Zeit für Vorabübungen?


----------



## ray983 (31. März 2014)

ich bin morgen auf jeden fall am Start! Grüße


----------



## gerdu (31. März 2014)

...bin um 18:30 da


----------



## Denkpause (31. März 2014)

bin auch da - keke hat sich auch angekündigt, ...
Bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (31. März 2014)

[keke hat sich auch angekündigt] OK, Kondi für 5 min. ...


----------



## gerdu (31. März 2014)

...ich komm mit dem (bergauf) langsamen Rad, muss was testen - da sollte die Kond. für 2 h reichen..


----------



## DieterHaas (31. März 2014)

Bin auch mal wieder am Start! Zwischenstopp der Zahnbhandlungen. Gruß Dieter


----------



## scotty007 (31. März 2014)

Bin morgen auch mal wieder mit dabei. 19 Uhr Vinxel, wenn Ihr es Euch einrichten könnt...


----------



## Denkpause (1. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
hier mal etwas Werbung in eigener Sache:
Der Radtreff Campus Bonn bietet ab sofort an jedem Donnerstag ab 17:30 Uhr regelmäßige MTB-Ausfahrten ins Siebengebirge oder in den Kottenforst an. Treffpunkt ist am Telekom Campus in Beuel. 
Schaut mal vorbei, wenn Ihr Interesse habt. Näheres unter www.radtreffcampus.de.
Sportliche Grüße,
Ulrich


----------



## Manfred (1. April 2014)

Bin Heute wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (2. April 2014)

Verschneite Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald.


----------



## ray983 (3. April 2014)

moin moin, wer hat lust heute um 18uhr ab dem china schiff ne lockere tour mit vielen hm zu fahren!?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. April 2014)

ray983 schrieb:


> moin moin, wer hat lust heute um 18uhr ab dem china schiff ne lockere tour mit vielen hm zu fahren!?


Heute geht es bei mir leider nicht; morgen wäre möglich ...


----------



## gerdu (3. April 2014)

....ich wollte versuchen um 18 Uhr bei den Anfängern aufzuschlagen.


----------



## ray983 (3. April 2014)

ok dann sehen wir uns um 18 uhr an der langen Bank. bis später


----------



## gerdu (7. April 2014)

...wie schaut es in dieser Woche mit einer gepflegten Entspannungstour aus?


----------



## DieterHaas (7. April 2014)

Gepflegt ist gut! Entspannungstour ist auch gut, meinst Du das im Ernst?!!Schlag was vor, sonst wäre ich morgen um 19:00 Uhr in Vinxel, da ich diese Woche den Zähnen noch etwas Ruhe geben wollte. Entspannung wäre deshab gut, melde Dich Uwe! Wollte ächste Woche 2x an die Ahr! Jemand dabei, Bernd Du ??  Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. April 2014)

Moin, diese Woche kann ich am Dienstag bis 15:30 Uhr oder am Freitag, dann aber recht flexibel; nächste Woche ist es noch schlechter, danach wieder besser, v.a. für Do. abends Grüße Bernd.


----------



## gerdu (7. April 2014)

...ich komm wieder mit dem langsamen Rad und langsamen Beinen. Ist aber kein Problem um 19 Uhr Vinxel anzufahren...


----------



## DieterHaas (7. April 2014)

O.K.bin dabei morgen, 19:00 Uhr in Vinxel!! Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (7. April 2014)

Yepp, 19 Uhr Vinxel passt!


----------



## Manfred (8. April 2014)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich heute nicht kommen, nach den schönen letzten Wochen ist mir das Wetter doch zu ungemütlich.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## luckylocke (8. April 2014)

Bin am Dienstag am Start (um 18.30 Uhr am Stein)


----------



## Denkpause (8. April 2014)

Am Start!


----------



## ray983 (8. April 2014)

ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## Manfred (8. April 2014)

Das Wetter ist doch besser geworden,...ich komme auch.


----------



## luckylocke (9. April 2014)

Hallo,
hat jemand Lust auf eine Tour am Sa?
Mak könnte mit der Bahn bis Monreal, dann einen Track der Tomburger nachfahren. Daran aber  noch einen Fernwanderweg nach Andernach anhängen.
Oder einfach quer durchs 7GB nach Neustadt/Wied, um dort in den Westerwaldsteig einzusteigen. Mal schauen, wie weit wir kämen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. April 2014)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand Lust auf eine Tour am Sa?
> Mak könnte mit der Bahn bis Monreal, dann einen Track der Tomburger nachfahren. Daran aber  noch einen Fernwanderweg nach Andernach anhängen.
> Oder einfach quer durchs 7GB nach Neustadt/Wied, um dort in den Westerwaldsteig einzusteigen. Mal schauen, wie weit wir kämen.



Mon Gernot, die Lust ist groß, und ich habe eine faire Chancen, ausnahmsweise am Wochenende die Startfreigabe zu bekommen. Bis wann brauchst Du die Zusage? Grüße Bernd.


----------



## luckylocke (9. April 2014)

Hallo Bernd, 
die Wettervorhersage für den Samstag sieht gut aus.  Ich werde auf jeden Fall starten. Ich dachte an 8.30 Uhr als Startzeit. Treffpunkt wäre der Kreisverkehr in der Burbacher Straße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. April 2014)

Lieber Gernot, der Startzeitpunkt geht bei mir in Ordnung, meine Jungs haben mich bis dahin auf Trab gebracht. Ich würde ja die Tour ab Monreal bevorzugen; den Rheinsteig bis Koblenz kenne ich aus dem letzten Jahr, da war eigentlich nur die erste Hälfte landschaftlich und fahrtechnisch schön ... . Gebe dir spätestens Freitagvormittag Bescheid, ob ich dabei sein kann. Bernd


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. April 2014)

Moin. Dienstag dachte ich ja eigentlich das wäre ne gute Idee so ne Tagestour, aber ich werde dieses WE doch noch drauf verzichten ;-) Das ist mir bissel zu früh und die Beine brauchen auch mal mehr Erholung. Ich werde wohl Sonntag mal anfangen mich auf dem Rennrad einzusitzen... die Zeit tickt ja ;-)


----------



## Denkpause (14. April 2014)

Bin morgen am Start


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. April 2014)

Bin leider für zwei Wochen aus Zeitgründen 'raus; anbei noch ein Bild von der schönen Eifel-Mosel-Rhein-Tour mit Gernot


----------



## luckylocke (14. April 2014)

Eine Anmerkung zu dem Bild: an der Stelle gab es auch eine Brücke, ca. 80 hm über uns.
Ich bin am Dienstag auch dabei.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. April 2014)

... vollkommen korrekt, Brücke war da, aber die werden ja 'eh überschätzt, und meine Füße waren für die Abkühlung dankbar ...
@Gernot: Über oder unter 2Td hm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (14. April 2014)

@Bernd: Laut Strava haben wir die 2khm-Grenze geknackt.


----------



## Manfred (14. April 2014)

Morgen werde ich passen, meine Frau ist im Urlaub und muss meine Kinder zeigen wo das Bett steht.


----------



## ray983 (15. April 2014)

ich bin am Start!


----------



## gerdu (16. April 2014)

...schöne Grüsse aus Südtirol. 

Mal schauen ob wir heute noch die 6 Aperol Grenze schaffen! Gibts da überhaupt eine Strava Wertung zu?


----------



## windsurfenXXL (16. April 2014)

@Uwe: viele Grüße zurück ;-)

gesendet via Mobile Acccess


----------



## luckylocke (16. April 2014)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...schöne Grüsse aus Südtirol.
> 
> Mal schauen ob wir heute noch die 6 Aperol Grenze schaffen! Gibts da überhaupt eine Strava Wertung zu?


Viel Spaß in Südtirol,  bei strahlendem Sonnenschein hoffe ich.
Einfach mal im Supermarkt ein paar Flaschen kaufen (plus Apfelsinen für die Optik) und dann ins Trainingslager, Übung macht den Meister!


----------



## ray983 (21. April 2014)

morgen normal!? ich bin dabei. Grüße. ray


----------



## gerdu (22. April 2014)

...wäre am Mi am Start


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. April 2014)

jo bin heut dabei


----------



## luckylocke (22. April 2014)

Bin am Di am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. April 2014)

Jemand morgen am Start?


----------



## gerdu (24. April 2014)

...wenn ich's schaffe würde ich um 18 Uhr bei den Anfängern aufschlagen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. April 2014)

... 18 Uhr ist heute für mich knapp, aber werde es versuchen ...


----------



## Manfred (28. April 2014)

Werde morgen wieder passen, bin mit meiner Frau in der Sauna.
Nächste Woche plane ich fest ein.
Gruß
Manfred


----------



## gerdu (28. April 2014)

Bin morgen am Start.....


----------



## luckylocke (28. April 2014)

Bin raus


----------



## DieterHaas (28. April 2014)

Hallo, Uwe!  Hoffe, Urlaub war schön!! Bei Nichtregen bin ich morgen am Start!!  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## scotty007 (28. April 2014)

Auch raus die Woche...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. April 2014)

Klappt bei mir morgen leider auch net.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ray983 (29. April 2014)

bei mir wirds wohl doch nix, scusi uwe!!


----------



## DieterHaas (29. April 2014)

Hallo,, Uwe!  Das Wetter schaut nicht so gut aus, fährst Du trotzdem, tendiere zum Tischtennistraining. Kannst Dich ja melden! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (29. April 2014)

...ich fahre nur wenn es nicht regnet


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Mai 2014)

Jemand Lust & Zeit auf eine Tour am Freitagnachmittag oder -abend?


----------



## luckylocke (1. Mai 2014)

@Bernd: bin leider raus


----------



## Denkpause (2. Mai 2014)

Salve Ciclista della Notte!
Saluti dal Lago,
Ulrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (2. Mai 2014)

...viel Spass beim Marathon...


----------



## Denkpause (2. Mai 2014)

bisher erst zwei Tage ohne Regen seit letzten Samstag, ... :-/


----------



## DieterHaas (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo, Zusammen!  Montag soll lt. Wetterbericht der schönste Tag noch sein. Lust evtl. heute Abend u fahren um18:30 Uhr anstatt Dienstag, könnte regnen!  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## gerdu (5. Mai 2014)

....bin zwar ziemlich in Eimer, wollte aber das selbe vorschlagen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Mai 2014)

Joar warum nicht! Entspannungstour zur Talsperre wäre ja ne Option bei dem schönen Wetter ?! Von mir aus auch 18:00 Uhr


----------



## DieterHaas (5. Mai 2014)

18:00 Uhr ist ei mir auch O.K.! Bis nachher dann!Gruß  Dieter


----------



## gerdu (5. Mai 2014)

18 Uhr schaffe ich nur am Chinaschiff...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Mai 2014)

OK dann sagen wir 18:00 Uhr China, Dieter, Kenntnisnahme bitte bestätigen ;-)


----------



## DieterHaas (5. Mai 2014)

O.K. 18:00 Uhr Beuel Chinaschiff! Bin da!!! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (6. Mai 2014)

...heute schaffe ich nicht, gebt Bescheid wenn Ihr noch zum Mehmet geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (8. Mai 2014)

Uwe fährst Du heute und wann? Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Mai 2014)

... heute wird mir leider zu knapp. Jemand morgen Lust & Zeit für eine Tour? Bin ab 14 Uhr flexibel, gerne auch später am Abend ...


----------



## gerdu (8. Mai 2014)

....der Blick auf's Regenradar lässt meine Motivation schwinden.


----------



## Denkpause (12. Mai 2014)

morgen wie immer!


----------



## gerdu (12. Mai 2014)

Wenn's halbwegs trocken bleibt bin ich dabei....


----------



## DieterHaas (12. Mai 2014)

Wäre auch dabei, allerdings nicht bei Regen, sonst wer wäre Donnerstag dabei?  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. Mai 2014)

Do. müsste bei mir klappen ...


----------



## DieterHaas (13. Mai 2014)

Wann hättest Du Donnerstag Zeit,Bernd?  Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Manfred (13. Mai 2014)

Was für ein Wetter,... da habe ich keine Lust mehr aufs Bike zu steigen, reicht das ich gleich von der Arbeit nach Hause radeln muss.
Will hofen, dass man demnächst wieder zusammen  fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. Mai 2014)

Ich bin 19Uhr Vinxel, komme was wolle.


----------



## ray983 (13. Mai 2014)

ich bin auch dabei!!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. Mai 2014)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Wann hättest Du Donnerstag Zeit,Bernd?  Gruß
> 
> Dieter



Hmm, dachte so an Start um 18 Uhr, könnte aber auch früher ...


----------



## DieterHaas (13. Mai 2014)

Telefonieren noch Bernd, ja!!  Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Mai 2014)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Telefonieren noch Bernd, ja!!  Gruß Dieter


 Gerne. Ab Freitag soll das Wetter wieder sommerlich werden; überlege deshalb, (auch) am Freitag zu fahren ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Mai 2014)

wie sieht es heute aus? jemand am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (15. Mai 2014)

...würde heute wohl fahren, schwanke aber noch wegen anhaltender körperlicher Gebrechen vielleicht mal wieder das Rennrad zu bewegen. Wie schaut's denn bei den anderen so aus?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Mai 2014)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...würde heute wohl fahren, schwanke aber noch wegen anhaltender körperlicher Gebrechen vielleicht mal wieder das Rennrad zu bewegen. Wie schaut's denn bei den anderen so aus?



Hmm, große schmale Räder ... solche habe ich nur am Hollandrad. Alternativ überlege ich, morgen in der Sonne zu radeln ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. Mai 2014)

Soso, also doch noch Straße trainieren...

Ich schaffs heute zeitlich net. Morgen würde ich aber wohl fahren.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Mai 2014)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Soso, also doch noch Straße trainieren...
> 
> Ich schaffs heute zeitlich net. Morgen würde ich aber wohl fahren.



Morgen ist gut, Dieter ist morgen auch am Start; wann soll es losgehen?

Sorry, gerade gesehen, dass um 18:30 Uhr mein Jüngster sein erstes Konzert gibt, was sicher schön ist; und wenn ich nicht hingehe, leidet die psychosoziale Vater-Sohn-Beziehung, und er wird später Drogenhändler oder 1. Vorsitzender vom FCB oder ähnliches. Deswegen: Muß um 18 Uhr in Bonn zurück sein ...


----------



## gerdu (15. Mai 2014)

Oder noch schlimmer, er wird Mitglied bei den bikenden Alkoholikern.

Hab mich grad entschieden, dass das Wetter zum Rennradeln zu uselig ist, wäre um 18 Uhr am Chinaschiff.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Mai 2014)

D


gerdu schrieb:


> Oder noch schlimmer, er wird Mitglied bei den bikenden Alkoholikern.
> 
> Hab mich grad entschieden, dass das Wetter zum Rennradeln zu uselig ist, wäre um 18 Uhr am Chinaschiff.


Dabei - bei beidem!


----------



## luckylocke (17. Mai 2014)

WERBUNG:
Morgen startet bei schönstem Wetter die RTF des RCB ab T-Mobile. Wer die längste Strecke wählt bekommt von mir am Verpflegungsstand nach Nennung des Codewortes eine Extra-Banane!


----------



## gerdu (17. Mai 2014)

Spinattasche?


----------



## luckylocke (17. Mai 2014)

Würde auch akzeptiert werden. Ich dachte an ein profanes Codewort, wie "Nachtbiker Bonn". Aber nicht weitersagen...


----------



## gerdu (18. Mai 2014)

...ich werde morgen mal die Rennradsaison einläuten, wer mitkommen mag: 18 Uhr ab dem Chinaschiff - Standardrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ray983 (19. Mai 2014)

ich bin heute leider nicht dabei.mache mal pause. bis morgen in alter frische!!


----------



## luckylocke (19. Mai 2014)

ray983 schrieb:


> ich bin heute leider nicht dabei.mache mal pause. bis morgen in alter frische!!



Genau! Erhol dich für den morgen Abend anstehenden Nachtbiker-Triathlon.


----------



## ray983 (20. Mai 2014)

wie geht der?? radfahren, bier trinken, und irgendwie nach hause kommen?? oder was sind die Disziplinen?


----------



## gerdu (20. Mai 2014)

Biken, Mehmet, Pawlow...


----------



## ray983 (20. Mai 2014)

ich bin heute auf jeden fall am Start, 18.30 am stein!!


----------



## Denkpause (20. Mai 2014)

am Start !


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Mai 2014)

bei dir ray sind die disziplinen eher sowas wie, absteigen, schieben, stürzen? ;-)

bin auch dabei heute!


----------



## luckylocke (24. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

wie sieht es denn mit einer zünftigen Vatertagstour aus? Am 29.5. könnte man doch den Krönungsweg, Jakobsweg oder Erft-Lieserpfad fahren?


----------



## ray983 (24. Mai 2014)

da wäre ich bestimmt dabei. der Krönungsweg hat mir ja sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denkpause (24. Mai 2014)

ich muss nachmittags zurück sein, ... das ist alles zu lang


----------



## luckylocke (25. Mai 2014)

ray983 schrieb:


> da wäre ich bestimmt dabei. der Krönungsweg hat mir ja sehr gut gefallen.



Super, dann gibt´s ja auch leckeren Proviant;-).

@ulle: Schade, dass Du nicht kannst.


----------



## ray983 (26. Mai 2014)

jo, pizza und bier am alten alten rathaus sollte man vielleicht wieder einplanen. wenn wir uns Dienstag Abend sehen, können wir ja alles weitere besprechen. die Runde ist natürlich offen!!


----------



## gerdu (26. Mai 2014)

wenn das Wetter heute halbwegs ok ist würde ich ne kleine Runde fahren, jemand dabei?


----------



## Denkpause (26. Mai 2014)

heute nicht, aber morgen, ...


----------



## luckylocke (26. Mai 2014)

Denkpause schrieb:


> heute nicht, aber morgen, ...


 Dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. Mai 2014)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie sieht es denn mit einer zünftigen Vatertagstour aus? Am 29.5. könnte man doch den Krönungsweg, Jakobsweg oder Erft-Lieserpfad fahren?



Gute Idee, aber ich werde wohl meine Vaterrolle anders ausfüllen müssen ... euch viel Spaß!

P.S.: Werden wohl am Mittwoch eine post-Ahr-Kurvenmassaker-Tour im 7gb machen; wer Lust und Zeit hat ...


----------



## ray983 (26. Mai 2014)

Heute schaffe ich auch leider auch nicht, morgen ist gebucht


----------



## Manfred (27. Mai 2014)

Heute werde ich nicht fahren, das Wetter. Laut General Anzeiger soll es ab 22 Uhr trocken sein, ist mir aber zu spät.

Am Donnerstag würde ich gerne mit kommen, eine Tagestour habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gemacht. 
Der Krönungsweg ist nicht schlecht, alternativ statt nach Aachen kann man ab Heimbach auch den Krönungsweg über Nideggen bis Düren fahren (Strecke kenne ich noch nicht).

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## ray983 (27. Mai 2014)

bin heute doch raus beim biken. viel Spaß


----------



## gerdu (27. Mai 2014)

Der Regen ist doch so weit durch....


----------



## scotty007 (27. Mai 2014)

Bin heute auch raus. Für Alternativ-Programm stehe ich aber zur Verfügung


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Mai 2014)

Bin beim Radeln am Start. Bis gleich.


----------



## luckylocke (27. Mai 2014)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Bin beim Radeln am Start. Bis gleich.


Dito

@Ray und Manfred: Wie wäre es mit 8.00 Uhr am Do als Startzeit ab Bonn (ich würde Kreisverkehr Burbacher Str. als Treffpunkt vorschlagen)? Manfred, dich würden wir am Bhf. KoFo einsammeln. Dort geht der Krönungsweg entlang. Schätze mal gegen 8.30 Uhr. Vormittags kann es nach derzeitiger Prognose nochmal schauern:-(.


----------



## Manfred (27. Mai 2014)

Am Jägerhäuschen kommt ihr auch vorbei, da werde ich stehen so ab 8:15Uhr. 
Fahren wir bis Aachen oder alternativ bis Düren? (Track runterziehen)


----------



## ray983 (27. Mai 2014)

nabend allerseits, für mich würde 8 uhr passen. ich bin noch nen bissl kritisch, was das wetter angeht aber meine 7euro!!hammerWetterapp sagt keinen regen voraus.und wenn das nicht stimmt... ne!? was die Strecke betrifft bin ich recht flexibel, durch bis aachen hat mir gut gefallen, über düren wäre für mich auch gut. ca. km und hm wären schon interessant,manfred.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (28. Mai 2014)

Die Strecke nach Düren sollte kürzer sein als nach Aachen, bin die Strecke von Heimbach bis Düren bis jetzt nur mit den Finger über die Karte gefahren. Bis Aachen sind es gut 130Km und knapp 2000Hm.


----------



## luckylocke (28. Mai 2014)

@Manfred, Ray: Nach langer Recherche muss ich sagen, dass ich keinen Track gefunden hab, dem man von Heimbach über Nideggen nach Düren folgen kann. Die zusätzlichen km nach Aachen stören nicht. Wir sind die Strecke im letzten Jahr schon mal gefahren. Nideggen soll nett sein für einen Tagesausflug, dafür findet man einige Tracks. Ich bin für die Weiterfahrt von Heimbach nach Aachen.


----------



## ray983 (28. Mai 2014)

ist gut für mich, mir hat die Strecke von heimbach am rursee entlang letztes jahr auch besonders gut gefallen. @Manfred: wenn das zeitlich kein Problem für dich ist, würde ich auch durch bis aachen fahren.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. Mai 2014)

http://trailsucht.wordpress.com/2013/12/02/bericht-the-real-kick-2013/
Oder wie laufen einfach?

Ich bin noch bissel unschlüssig... werde mir das den Tag über noch überlegen


----------



## luckylocke (28. Mai 2014)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> http://trailsucht.wordpress.com/2013/12/02/bericht-the-real-kick-2013/
> Oder wie laufen einfach?
> 
> Ich bin noch bissel unschlüssig... werde mir das den Tag über noch überlegen


 
Interessanter Artikel.. Was es doch für Freaks gibt;-)


----------



## ray983 (28. Mai 2014)

ich muss leider absagen, ich bin heute auf der Arbeit schon ausgefallen wegen Magen darm, die lange tour ist wahrscheinlich nicht so gut für mich. tut mir leid!!


----------



## Denkpause (2. Juni 2014)

bin morgen zum Biken am Start - Rahmenprogramm muss für mich aber leider entfallen.


----------



## luckylocke (2. Juni 2014)

Bin morgen dabei...


----------



## gerdu (2. Juni 2014)

Dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ray983 (2. Juni 2014)

dabei!


----------



## gerdu (2. Juni 2014)

Heut noch jemand Richtung Pawlow unterwegs?


----------



## Handlampe (2. Juni 2014)

dabei


----------



## Handlampe (2. Juni 2014)

18 Uhr am Campus ist doch richtig, oder?


----------



## gerdu (2. Juni 2014)

18:30....


----------



## Denkpause (3. Juni 2014)

18:30 Uhr am großen Stein gegenüber des Campus'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (3. Juni 2014)

Bei uns in Villip regnet es, ich bin langsam dafür das wir das biken bald auf einen anderen Tag verlegen,...
Hoffentlich ist nächste Woche Dienstag trocken.


----------



## ray983 (6. Juni 2014)

hat jemand in der runde Lust, heute nochmal mtb zu fahren?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Juni 2014)

Jep, entweder möglichst früh am Nachmittag oder recht spät, wenn es geht ...


----------



## ray983 (6. Juni 2014)

moin bernd, ich schaffe wohl leider nicht vor sechs, ist dir wahrscheinlich nen bissl zu früh!?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Juni 2014)

... jou, leider nicht ganz passend; kann aber zudem oder als Alternative den Montagabend anbieten ...


----------



## moses3k (6. Juni 2014)

Dieses 2 Wochen alte Canyon Mountainbike wurde mir vor wenigen Tagen in der Bonner Südstadt gestohlen. Es war angeschlossen und ich 4-5 min weg vom Fahrrad. Zwei Canyon MTBs innerhalb von 4,5 Monaten geklaut. Ich könnte echt heulen und frage mich, ob wir hier in einer zivilisierten Industrienation oder im Busch leben. Wer also das angehängte Bike irgendwo in Bonn / Umgebung rumfahren sieht, bitte melden. Alle sachdienlichen Hinweise werden mit Finderlohn i.H.v. bis zu 100,- und ner Kiste Bier belohnt.


----------



## Handlampe (7. Juni 2014)

Jemand von euch schnellen Leuten Lust am nächsten Freitag (13.6.) am Abend zum Nürburgring zu fahren. Die Nordschleife wird für Räder von 19 Uhr ab geöffnet.
Preis 15 €


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juni 2014)

moses3k schrieb:


> Dieses 2 Wochen alte Canyon Mountainbike wurde mir vor wenigen Tagen in der Bonner Südstadt gestohlen. Es war angeschlossen und ich 4-5 min weg vom Fahrrad. Zwei Canyon MTBs innerhalb von 4,5 Monaten geklaut. Ich könnte echt heulen und frage mich, ob wir hier in einer zivilisierten Industrienation oder im Busch leben. Wer also das angehängte Bike irgendwo in Bonn / Umgebung rumfahren sieht, bitte melden. Alle sachdienlichen Hinweise werden mit Finderlohn i.H.v. bis zu 100,- und ner Kiste Bier belohnt.


Bitte keine Belohnung ausloben - den Blödmann zu vertrimmen kann vonne Sportphysik schon reichen... So'n Schmuckstück- wir haltens auffem Schirm...


----------



## luckylocke (10. Juni 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Jemand von euch schnellen Leuten Lust am nächsten Freitag (13.6.) am Abend zum Nürburgring zu fahren. Die Nordschleife wird für Räder von 19 Uhr ab geöffnet.
> Preis 15 €


 Hi Uwe,

danke für den Tip. Leider kann ich am Freitagabend nicht.
Heute Abend bin ich auch nicht am Start.


----------



## moses3k (10. Juni 2014)

Das ist sehr lieb, vielen Dank!



Pete04 schrieb:


> Bitte keine Belohnung ausloben - den Blödmann zu vertrimmen kann vonne Sportphysik schon reichen... So'n Schmuckstück- wir haltens auffem Schirm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ray983 (10. Juni 2014)

bin heute leider nicht dabei. viel Spaß und kette rechts!!


----------



## gerdu (10. Juni 2014)

...bin auch nicht dabei.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Juni 2014)

ich bin wie gewohnt 18:30 am Stein... hoffentlich nicht alleine ?!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. Juni 2014)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> ich bin wie gewohnt 18:30 am Stein... hoffentlich nicht alleine ?!



... kann auch nicht, aber brauchst keine Angst vor dem Alleinfahren zu haben, bleibt lange Hell ... ;-)


----------



## Denkpause (10. Juni 2014)

bin heute auf ne kurze, lockere Runde dabei.


----------



## sx5r (10. Juni 2014)

Moin,

ich würde bei euch gern ne Runde reinschnuppern. Wo ist denn der ominöse gewohnte Stein?

lg


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Juni 2014)

Kannst gerne mal vorbei schauen, Treffpunkt ist hier:
https://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.72...7.143238&spn=0.000728,0.001742&num=1&t=h&z=20

Wir sind tendenziell schon eher sportlich unterwegs. Auf eine typische Dienstagsrunde mit 30-40km, 700-900hm und 2.5h Fahrzeit solltest du dich einstellen. Nur zur Abschätzung ob es passt, nicht zur Abschreckung


----------



## sx5r (10. Juni 2014)

ich hab das schon gehört, dass ihr die Raser vor dem Herrn seid =)
Wenn mir das Wetter nicht querschießt, komm ich denk ich klar ... warten wirs ab =)


----------



## Denkpause (10. Juni 2014)

heute wird locker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (10. Juni 2014)

Denkpause schrieb:


> heute wird locker.



Höhöhö


----------



## Denkpause (12. Juni 2014)

war gar nicht so schlimm, die sogenannten Anfenger haben uns im Wald verfolgt und immer wieder bergauf und bergab eingeholt/überholt. Die eine oder der andere aus der Gruppe waren bei uns schonmal zur Erholung mitgefahren, ... ;-)


----------



## Handlampe (12. Juni 2014)

Denkpause schrieb:


> war gar nicht so schlimm, die sogenannten Anfenger haben uns im Wald verfolgt und immer wieder bergauf und bergab eingeholt/überholt. Die eine oder der andere aus der Gruppe waren bei uns schonmal zur Erholung mitgefahren, ... ;-)


OK, da kann man bei Denen also auch nicht mitfahren.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Freitagstour, gerne auch entspannt und technisch?


----------



## ray983 (13. Juni 2014)

hey bernd, entspannt und technisch ist gut, wo wäre treffen? wollen ein paar "Anfänger“  vielleicht mit!?


----------



## ray983 (13. Juni 2014)

kann nur leider nicht allzu früh, 17.30 wäre drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. Juni 2014)

17:30 Uhr ist OK, wäre dann nur gerne gegen 20 Uhr zurück, um mich angemessen auf das Spiel vorzubereiten; wir könnten und um 17:30 Uhr in Ramersdorf P&R treffen, dann R-r, Stenzel-r, Richtung Petersberg und über Weinberge, zurück evtl. noch den zwischen Stenzel und P-berg, falls die Zeit reicht; OK?


----------



## ray983 (13. Juni 2014)

ist gut, schreibst du nochmal bei den Anfängern!? bis gleich


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. Juni 2014)

Habe dort gestern gepostet, bislang keine Rückmeldung ...


----------



## gerdu (16. Juni 2014)

...fährt eigentlich jemand in Rhens und wenn ja welche Strecke?

Gruss

PS: Morgen nicht am Start....


----------



## Denkpause (16. Juni 2014)

morgen jemand am Start?


----------



## Benacussi (17. Juni 2014)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...fährt eigentlich jemand in Rhens und wenn ja welche Strecke?
> 
> Gruss
> 
> PS: Morgen nicht am Start....


 
Hi Uwe,

ich bin in Rhens dabei und fahre die lange Strecke.......
@Nachtbiker: noch jemand am Start von euch ?


----------



## Benacussi (17. Juni 2014)

@luckylocke: der track hat funktioniert ........... wird heute erprobt


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Juni 2014)

Rhens bin ich net, Rursee ist aber angepeilt.

Heute bin ich am Start, aber gemütlich mitm schweren Fully


----------



## gerdu (17. Juni 2014)

....Dein Fully wiegt doch weniger als ein 29 er Hardtail.

Rhens überlege ich noch je nach Wetter und Lust früh aufzustehen. Ich fahre aber maximal im CTF Modus, wollte mich ja dieses Jahr nicht mehr körperlich anstrengen.


----------



## Denkpause (17. Juni 2014)

bin heute raus - zu viel um die Ohren, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

heute bin ich dabei.


----------



## ray983 (17. Juni 2014)

so wie es im Moment aussieht, bin ich dabei


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Juni 2014)

Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Tour am Do. (bis 14 Uhr) oder Fr. (ab 14 Uhr)?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Juni 2014)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Tour am Do. (bis 14 Uhr) oder Fr. (ab 14 Uhr)?


Plan geändert: Morgen ab 15:30 Uhr, Fr. ab 14 Uhr möglich ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Juni 2014)

Joar Freitag könnte hin hauen. Normale 7G Tour oder was für nen Plan hast du? Ich melde mich nochmal.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Juni 2014)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Joar Freitag könnte hin hauen. Normale 7G Tour oder was für nen Plan hast du? Ich melde mich nochmal.


Bin Fr. offen, könnten auch etwas Anderes & Längeres fahren, z.B. Ahr oder Eifel; habe soeben auch klar gemacht, dass ich schon ab 12 oder 12:30 Uhr ablegen könnte ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Juni 2014)

OK. Falls dir das nix ausmacht, entscheiden wir das morgen früh? So ne 5h Tour Richtung Steinerberghaus wäre doch ganz nett...  Bin jetzt aber erstmal weg...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Juni 2014)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> OK. Falls dir das nix ausmacht, entscheiden wir das morgen früh? So ne 5h Tour Richtung Steinerberghaus wäre doch ganz nett...  Bin jetzt aber erstmal weg...



Paßt gut; wir könnten den Zug ab Bonn 12:49 Uhr nehmen und dann einige Stunden an der Ahr cruisen; bis morgen!


----------



## ray983 (19. Juni 2014)

ich wäre freitag nachmittag auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Juni 2014)

Sehr schön! Alles weitere morgen am Vormittag ... und ehe ich es vergesse: Bitte bei der Planung von Strecke und Tempo mein Rad und meine "Kondition" nicht vergessen!


----------



## ray983 (19. Juni 2014)

da muss ich dann wohl doch passen, da ich morgen ins Büro muss, so früh komm ich leider nicht raus. viel Spaß allen die fahren


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Juni 2014)

Was hältst du denn von Anreise mitm Bike und zurück mit der Bahn? Ich nehme ja das Fully mit Fat Alberts und und und, wir sind da schon auf Augenhöhe  Wird ne gemütliche Runde!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Juni 2014)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Was hältst du denn von Anreise mitm Bike und zurück mit der Bahn? Ich nehme ja das Fully mit Fat Alberts und und und, wir sind da schon auf Augenhöhe  Wird ne gemütliche Runde!



Augenhöhe: Da müsste mehr als Einiges passiert sein, aber vielleicht kann ich dir ja eine Eisenbahnschiene ans Rad binden ... . Hört sich aber (sonst) gut an; wie lange dauert dann die Anfahrt bis an die Ahr ungefähr, und wann wären wir zurück? Grüße Bernd.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Juni 2014)

@Ray: Ab wann kannst Du denn?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Juni 2014)

Ok, 13:30 Uhr ab Eingang Melbtal, bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ray983 (20. Juni 2014)

sorry späte Antwort, ich kann erst ab 5 bis sechs, viel Spaß


----------



## scotty007 (20. Juni 2014)

Für den rennrad-symphatisierenden Nachtbiker:
http://transdolomiti2014.blogspot.de/

Ab kommende Woche...


----------



## DieterHaas (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo, zusammen! Dienstag so la la Wetter, eher schlecht, Lust auf morgen (Montag) vtl. auch 18:00 Uhr vorzuverlegen?! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (23. Juni 2014)

...kann heut nicht, morgen bin ich dabei.


----------



## ray983 (23. Juni 2014)

so wie es ausschaut, bin ich morgen auch am Start


----------



## DieterHaas (24. Juni 2014)

Am Start heute, Dieter um 18:30 Uhr.


----------



## Manfred (24. Juni 2014)

immer wieder Dienstag...
laut Regenradar zieht eine Regenwolke von Norden kommend südwestlich an Bonn vorbei und zieht genau über Wachtberg, aber das 7geb bleibt wieder verschont.
....also ich weiß noch nicht ob ich komme, entwerder bin ich um halb am Stein oder auch nicht, wenn ich nicht komme viel Spaß.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Manfred (24. Juni 2014)

immer wieder Dienstag....
um 17:30 Uhr starke Regenschauer
um 18:30 Uhr lacht micht die Sonne aus


----------



## gerdu (25. Juni 2014)

Wetter war super....

Falls noch jemand morgen die freien Strassen dem Fussball vorzieht.

Ich werde ab 17:30 Chinaschiff die RCB RTF nachfahren.


----------



## Denkpause (25. Juni 2014)

Viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. Juni 2014)

Wie schaut des denn mit einer Runde am Freitag aus?


----------



## -ernie- (26. Juni 2014)

@ Gerdu: Fahre heute mal mit euch...


----------



## gerdu (30. Juni 2014)

Diese Woche wieder Standarddienstagsrunde, wer ist dabei?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. Juni 2014)

Jops


----------



## ray983 (30. Juni 2014)

am Start


----------



## DieterHaas (30. Juni 2014)

Natürlich! Bis morgen, Gruß Dieter


----------



## scotty007 (30. Juni 2014)

Wieder zurück aus den Dolomiten, aber morgen nicht in Bonn...


----------



## luckylocke (1. Juli 2014)

Dabei


----------



## gerdu (2. Juli 2014)

Heute noch mal das Wetter ausnutzen, gemütliche Rennradrunde ab 18 Uhr am Chinaschiff....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Juli 2014)

Wie siehts aus Manfred? Wir wollen wohl morgen starten. Wetter soll ganz in Ordnung werden. Aber schon den original track ohne Vereinfachungen ;-)


----------



## Manfred (5. Juli 2014)

Will morgen gerne mitkommen, wann fahrt ihr los? Nach einer halben Stunde kommt ihr an Villip vorbei (Burg Gudenau/Ampel) da würde ich hin	kommen. Kannst du mir bitte deine Handynummer (PN) zusenden. Danke


----------



## DieterHaas (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo, Zusammen!  Falls morgen schlechts Wetter sein sollte, Donnerstag soll es trocken sein, dann evtl. Verlegung!?!  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## gerdu (7. Juli 2014)

Wenn's morgen nicht regnet bin ich dabei, Do weiss ich noch nicht....


----------



## gerdu (8. Juli 2014)

Ich glaub das wird heute nix mehr mit dem Wetter, ich bin draussen.


----------



## luckylocke (10. Juli 2014)

Ist heute jemand bei einer Matschtour im 7GB dabei? Treffpunkt 18.00 Uhr am Stein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. Juli 2014)

Nope


----------



## gerdu (10. Juli 2014)

...hatte schon überlegt renn zu radeln, würde aber auch ein bisschen rummatscheln


----------



## DieterHaas (10. Juli 2014)

Kann erst leider ab 19:00 Uhr, Versammlung, kann Dich ja anrufen Uwe, wo Ihr steckt! Uwe, kannst Du mir nochmals die Firma nennen, wo man evtl. preisgünstig Gabeln bekommt!  Morgen gegen 14:00 Uhr jemand Lust zu radeln? Gruß  Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. Juli 2014)

Moin Dieter, morgen geht vielleicht was, lass uns vormittags Kontakt aufnehmen Grüße Bernd.


----------



## Benacussi (10. Juli 2014)

Hi,
ich fahre heute um 17:30 Uhr MTB mit dem RCB, kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, dass viele am Start sind :-(
Wenn keiner kommt, warte ich bis 18 Uhr....Oder ihr trefft euch auch schon eher ??


----------



## gerdu (10. Juli 2014)

...früher schaffe ich nicht.

@Dieter: das wird nix, bis wir uns gefunden haben sind wir dann schon auf dem Rückweg. Schau wegen Gabeln mal bei TNC oder CNC


----------



## sun909 (10. Juli 2014)

Gabeln: rcz-bike.com hat zb gerade eine Reba für 248€...

Auch günstige DT swiss Gabeln kriegst du da.

Grüße


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Juli 2014)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Denkpause (11. Juli 2014)

wie siehts aus mit ner  lockeren Runde MTB heute ab sechs, Start am Kreisel Am Wingert Trierer Straße, dann erstmal Melbtal hoch. ? So zwei Stunden maximal.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. Juli 2014)

Leider (doch) nicht, hab' den Schreibtisch noch voll mit Arbeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (14. Juli 2014)

...Morgen Standardrunde?

Wie schauts denn Do mal wieder mit nem Abendessen bei Jan aus?


----------



## Denkpause (14. Juli 2014)

bin morgen am Start!


----------



## DieterHaas (14. Juli 2014)

Bin morgen am Start! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## ray983 (15. Juli 2014)

ich bin sehr wahrscheinlich heute am Start. grüße


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. Juli 2014)

Weiß nicht ob ichs schaffe, entweder bin ich da oder net ;-)


----------



## Manfred (15. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist das Wetter gut und ich kann doch nicht, schade.
Habe meinen Schwager versprochen zu helfen.
Viel Spaß
Manfred


----------



## scotty007 (15. Juli 2014)

bin dabei - würde aber dann um 19 Uhr in vinxel dazustossen in der hoffnung, dass ich euch da treffe...


----------



## gerdu (16. Juli 2014)

Do an der Ahr schaffe ich arbeitstechnisch wohl doch nicht....


----------



## DieterHaas (16. Juli 2014)

Schade, Uwe!  Falls sich was ändert, Mail! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (17. Juli 2014)

Fahre heute Abend ca. 17:00 Uhr. Vielleicht hat noch jemand Lust mitzufahren? Gruß  Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Juli 2014)

Flo und ich müssen etwas später starten, 18:30 Uhr ab P&R Ramersdorf ...


----------



## DieterHaas (17. Juli 2014)

Bin jetzt schon unterwegs Bernd, sorry!  Wie wärs mit nächster Woche, evtl. Ahrtal??  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Juli 2014)

Nächste Woche bin ich im (Familien)Urlaub!


----------



## Denkpause (21. Juli 2014)

bin morgen um halb sieben am Stein - let's go for Schlammschlacht


----------



## gerdu (21. Juli 2014)

ein bisschen Schlamm hat noch niemandem geschadet. Wenn von oben halbwegs trocken bin ich dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (22. Juli 2014)

Habe Termin bis 18 Uhr, der aber länger dauern kann.
@gerdu: schicke Dir ne SMS bis spätestens 18:30, ob ich bis 19 Uhr Vinxel schaffe...


----------



## DieterHaas (22. Juli 2014)

Sehr wahrscheinlich !! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (22. Juli 2014)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## ray983 (22. Juli 2014)

ich bin auch am Start!


----------



## luckylocke (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

wie wäre es denn mit einem Start am Stein um 18.00 Uhr? Dann fix zur Sieg, um den Stacheldraht-Trail zu fahren?


----------



## gerdu (24. Juli 2014)

...hatte eigentlich überlegt mal wieder gemütlich mit den Anfängern mitzurollen.

Wie lang fährt man denn zum Stacheldraht?


----------



## luckylocke (24. Juli 2014)

@gerdu: Wie zur Wahnbachtalsperre, vorher nach Hennef abbiegen, an Hennef über den Siegradweg vorbei, dann in den Siegsteig einsteigen... Weniger als eine Stunde Anfahrt und kaum Höhenmeter


----------



## gerdu (24. Juli 2014)

....wir können uns ja erst mal um 18 Uhr bei den Anfängern treffen und dann spontan entscheiden...


----------



## ray983 (24. Juli 2014)

als freund von kurzen Anfahrtswegen bin ich auch eher bei den Anfängern dabei. 18uhr anner bank!!


----------



## luckylocke (24. Juli 2014)

Keine Lust auf das 7GB. Ich fahr an die Sieg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (24. Juli 2014)

Bin aufgrund der Gewitterlage draussen....


----------



## Denkpause (29. Juli 2014)

Heute am Start!


----------



## gerdu (29. Juli 2014)

Dabei...


----------



## Trekki (29. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht ist ein Nachtbiker ja an dieser Tour interessiert?


Trekki schrieb:


> Ausschreibung
> 120km -> komplette Strecke (ist bestimmt nicht für jeden geeignet)
> 90km -> ab Ahrbrück
> 20km -> ab Ulmen (Anreise z.B. mit dem Auto, zurück mit dem Bus + Auto)


----------



## ray983 (29. Juli 2014)

wenns trocken bleibt, bin ich heute abend auch dabei


----------



## scotty007 (29. Juli 2014)

Hier regnet's gerade, aber wenn's später trocken ist, bin ich dabei...


----------



## ray983 (5. August 2014)

ich bin heute dabei!


----------



## gerdu (5. August 2014)

Was sonst....


----------



## scotty007 (5. August 2014)

Wetter sieht gut aus mit Aussicht aufs komplette Programm - bin dann auch am Start (19 Uhr Vinxel)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (5. August 2014)

Bin um 19:00 Uhr in Vinxel!  Gruß Dieter


----------



## Denkpause (11. August 2014)

stehe morgen um halb sieben am stein.


----------



## scotty007 (11. August 2014)

Yoh. 19 Uhr Vinxel dann.


----------



## gerdu (12. August 2014)

Dabei..


----------



## DieterHaas (12. August 2014)

Hallo, Uwe!  Bin heute aufgrund von Zähnen und neuem Bike restaurieren leider nicht dabei!!  Ich wünsche Dir jetzt schon mal erholsamen, schönen  Urlaub. Gruß  Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (12. August 2014)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. August 2014)

Auch dabei


----------



## Hugo-Prinz (12. August 2014)

Hi, war heute ne gute Ausfahrt, obwohl nicht so richtig Kilometer zusammen gekommen sind und es zum Schluss noch mal richtig geschüttet hat.
Gruß Hugo


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. August 2014)

Muß heute aufs Rad; jemand dabei?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. August 2014)

Joar gerne. Alleine kann ich mich bei dem Wetter net so gut aufraffen ;-) Ich kann frühestens 16:45 Oper.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. August 2014)

Jep 16:45 Uhr Oper!


----------



## gerdu (18. August 2014)

Wer ist denn morgen dabei?


----------



## Denkpause (18. August 2014)

am Start


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. August 2014)

gerdu schrieb:


> Wer ist denn morgen dabei?


Jep! Muß ja prüfen, ob Du jetzt mit dem einen Jahr mehr auf dem Buckel etwas langsamer geworden bist ...


----------



## luckylocke (18. August 2014)

Bin dabei


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. August 2014)

So ist der Plan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denkpause (18. August 2014)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Jep! Muß ja prüfen, ob Du jetzt mit dem einen Jahr mehr auf dem Buckel etwas langsamer geworden bist ...


Uwe reift wie guter Wein! Kannst Dich anschnallen, Rosinante! ;-) ;-)


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. August 2014)

Denkpause schrieb:


> Uwe reift wie guter Wein! Kannst Dich anschnallen, Rosinante! ;-) ;-)


Hmmm, dachte ich mir, am nächsten Morgen zwar kein dicker Kopf, aber dicke Beine ... grüßt der "angeschnallte" Bernd.


----------



## ray983 (19. August 2014)

ich bin raus, Erkältung!


----------



## luckylocke (19. August 2014)

@Ray: was macht den das Rad? Wieder fit?


----------



## ray983 (19. August 2014)

jo, jetzt endlich nen komplett neues Hinterrad bekommen und  sie haben zugegeben, dass das Material scheiße ist als sie gecheckt haben, dass ich mit dem bike nicht nur inne Eisdiele fahre. wenn die ebola bia heute abend abgeklungen ist, komm ich vorbei, hab ziemlich bock


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. August 2014)

Wo wir drüber geredet hatten:

http://freizeitkarte-osm.de/

http://www.dcrainmaker.com/product-reviews


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. August 2014)

Morgen kann ich leider nicht, wollte aber schon einmal anfragen, ob Freitagnachmittag jemand Lust & Zeit hat ...


----------



## DieterHaas (20. August 2014)

O.K. und ich wollte fragen, ob jemand Lust und Zeit hat Donnerstag Nachmittag oder Abend zu fahren ?! Bernd Ahrtal nächste Woche bei Trockenheit? Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. August 2014)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> O.K. und ich wollte fragen, ob jemand Lust und Zeit hat Donnerstag Nachmittag oder Abend zu fahren ?! Bernd Ahrtal nächste Woche bei Trockenheit? Gruß Dieter


Hmm, nächste Woche ist bereits mit Terminen gut bestückt, hätte aber große Lust auf eine Ahrtour, laß uns Mo. darüber sprechen. Do. bin ich ganz raus (Einschulung meiner Jungs); Fr. geht bei dir nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (20. August 2014)

Hi Bernd,
Freitag geht bei mir ggf. 

Wann wolltest du los ins Ahrtal?

grüße
C.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. August 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Bernd,
> Freitag geht bei mir ggf.
> 
> Wann wolltest du los ins Ahrtal?
> ...


Moin Carsten, der frühe nachmittag so ab 14 Uhr wäre für mich optimal, aber ich bin Freitag recht flexibel und kann dir zeitlich wohl entgegenkommen; wäre schön, wenn's klappt ...


----------



## DieterHaas (20. August 2014)

Freitag geht bei mir nicht! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. August 2014)

Hey. Ich tendiere stark zu ner flotten Rennradrunde morgen. Gerne so ab 17:30 für 3h Richtung Ahrtal. Jemand dafür zu haben?


----------



## gerdu (21. August 2014)

Wenn ich's schaffe fahre ich heute mit den Anfängern.


----------



## Denkpause (24. August 2014)

2 Nachtbiker haben den Grand RAID Cristalp überlebt - war super! Rennbericht folgt demnächst persönlich. Viele Grüsse aus der Schweiz, G u U


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (24. August 2014)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## ray983 (24. August 2014)

starke Leistung, ihr beiden!


----------



## Giom (24. August 2014)

Denkpause schrieb:


> 2 Nachtbiker haben den Grand RAID Cristalp überlebt - war super! Rennbericht folgt demnächst persönlich. Viele Grüsse aus der Schweiz, G u U



Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. August 2014)

Wow - Glückwunsch! Und neugierig auf Details ...


----------



## DieterHaas (25. August 2014)

Hallo! Wie sieht´s aus mit morgen Abend, es soll regnen, evtl Verlegungauf Donnerstag?! Gruß  Dieterr


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. August 2014)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Hallo! Wie sieht´s aus mit morgen Abend, es soll regnen, evtl Verlegungauf Donnerstag?! Gruß  Dieterr


Oder Mittwoch? (Di. + Do. kann ich leider nicht ...)


----------



## luckylocke (26. August 2014)

Hallo,
wer daran interessiert ist, wer beim Grand Raid gewonnen hat, kann hier mal schauen:
http://www.race.x4biker.com/grand-r...mit-souveraenem-sieg-auf-der-langdistanz.html
Ich hab sie alle vor mir her gescheucht;-))))


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. August 2014)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer daran interessiert ist, wer beim Grand Raid gewonnen hat, kann hier mal schauen:
> http://www.race.x4biker.com/grand-r...mit-souveraenem-sieg-auf-der-langdistanz.html
> Ich hab sie alle vor mir her gescheucht;-))))



Ihr Helden! Gibt es davon auch Photos?


----------



## DieterHaas (26. August 2014)

Hallo, Bernd!  Ich fahre morgen Nachmittag, so gegen 13:00-14:00 Uhr hast Du Zeit ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (26. August 2014)

Wo wir gerade beim posen sind: hab mir grad das vierte Trikot verdient.

Schöne Grüsse aus Südtirol....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. August 2014)

Hab heute noch zufällig gegoogelt nach der Wand... hat ja auch schon nen 14 jähriger geschafft und ne Frau...


----------



## gerdu (26. August 2014)

....dann nix wie hin um die Bilanz der Nachtbiker aufzubessern!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. August 2014)

gerdu schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim posen sind: hab mir grad das vierte Trikot verdient.
> 
> Schöne Grüsse aus Südtirol....


 Wie ist den derzeit das Wetter dort? Wollte in der kommenden Woche von St. Anton nach Bernina/St. Moritz über die Alpen, möchte aber keinen Tauch- oder Tiefschneekurs belegen ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. August 2014)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Hallo, Bernd!  Ich fahre morgen Nachmittag, so gegen 13:00-14:00 Uhr hast Du Zeit ? Gruß Dieter


Hallo Dieter, bin mir derzeit nicht sicher: Einerseits möchte und sollte ich dringend fahren, andererseits soll es bis in den Morgen regnen, und der Boden wird metertief aufgeweicht sein; lass' uns morgen SMSen oder telefonieren ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. August 2014)

@Dieter: Wetter paßt, aber die Arbeit drängt und kann nicht hinreichend verschoben werden, weshalb ich später fahren würde, so ab 18 Uhr, gerne auch mit den "Anfängern" Grüße Bernd.


----------



## DieterHaas (27. August 2014)

O.K. Bernd! Gruß Dieter Evtl. dann nächste Woche!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. August 2014)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> O.K. Bernd! Gruß Dieter Evtl. dann nächste Woche!


... Freitagnachmittag wollte ich auch fahren, falls das Wetter paßt ...


----------



## DieterHaas (27. August 2014)

Bernd, Freitag habe ich leider TT, aber ich fahre evtl. morgen Abend mit den Anfängern um 18:00 Uhr! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. August 2014)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Bernd, Freitag habe ich leider TT, aber ich fahre evtl. morgen Abend mit den Anfängern um 18:00 Uhr! Gruß Dieter


Dieter, heute geht's bei mir nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (28. August 2014)

gerdu schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim posen sind: hab mir grad das vierte Trikot verdient.
> 
> Schöne Grüsse aus Südtirol....


Bring doch mal welche mit... ;-)


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. August 2014)

Heute jemand ab dem Nachmitttag Lust & Zeit?


----------



## luckylocke (29. August 2014)

scotty007 schrieb:


> Bring doch mal welche mit... ;-)


Gerdu würde zigmal hintereinander die Wand hochfahren. Ich würde wetten, dass er es schafft!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. August 2014)

Kann man sich denn da wieder zum Startpunkt runter shutteln lassen um Körner zu sparen?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. August 2014)

Gernot: Paßt; 15 Uhr Kreisel. Falls noch jemand mitkommen mag: Dort oder 15:15 Uhr P+R Ramersdorf, sonst kurz übers Handy melden ...


----------



## gerdu (1. September 2014)

Glückwunsch an die Ötztaler im Team. Hatte gestern echtes Mitgefühl bei dem Mistwetter...

Wer ist morgen am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. September 2014)

Morgen verhindert: Gegen 18:30 Uhr sollte ich an der Konstanzer Hütte im Verwalltal (Arlberg) ankommen ...


----------



## luckylocke (1. September 2014)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Morgen verhindert: Gegen 18:30 Uhr sollte ich an der Konstanzer Hütte im Verwalltal (Arlberg) ankommen ...


Dann wünsche ich dir eine schöne und sonnige Tour durch die Alpen


----------



## DieterHaas (1. September 2014)

Hallo, Uwe!  Hättest Du evtl. Interesse morgen an die Ahr zu fahren?  Gruß 
Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. September 2014)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich dir eine schöne und sonnige Tour durch die Alpen


Danke!!


----------



## ray983 (1. September 2014)

ich bin dabei, wetter geht einem zwar langsam auf den sack aber nützt ja nix... 18.30 am Stein!!


----------



## ray983 (1. September 2014)

ich meine die untergrundbedingungen, von oben geht ja


----------



## luckylocke (2. September 2014)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Hallo, Uwe!  Hättest Du evtl. Interesse morgen an die Ahr zu fahren?  Gruß
> Dieter


Hallo Dieter, 
hier sind auch noch ein paar andere Mitfahrer in diesem Thread unterwegs☺.
@alle: ich bin heute am Start


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. September 2014)

Auch dabei!


----------



## gerdu (2. September 2014)

Bin dabei, Ahr schaffe ich diese Woche nicht...


----------



## DieterHaas (2. September 2014)

Hallo, Gernot!  Ich meine natürlich Euch alle, aber Uwe ist ja immer gefahen mit dem PKW! Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (4. September 2014)

...bin heute um 18:15 am Stein, zu einer gemütlichen Runde.


----------



## ray983 (4. September 2014)

gemütlich bin ich dabei


----------



## ray983 (16. September 2014)

wer ist heute abend am Start? ich bin dabei! @luckylocke: ich bring dir die deore Beläge mit.


----------



## gerdu (16. September 2014)

na logisch, Martin & Andre aus DU kommen auch...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. September 2014)

Muß heute früher starten, da ich gegen 20:30 Uhr wieder in BN sein sollte. Aber: Hat vielleicht jemand Lust, in der zweiten Wochenhälfte eine Nachmittagstour zB an der Ahr zu fahren?


----------



## Manfred (16. September 2014)

ich auch

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. September 2014)

Habe eine Frage, für deren Beantwortung Nachtbiker prädestiniert sind. Werde mir eine Helmlampe kaufen; muß wohl eine Lupine sein. Aber welche und mit welchem Akku? Genügt der kleine Akku, oder muß es der große Akku sein, und kann der auch am Helm befestigt werden, oder besser im Rucksack (den ich ohnehin fast stets dabei habe ...)?


----------



## ray983 (17. September 2014)

@Rosinante: kann nur die piko mit großem akku uns heckleuchtenfunktion empfehlen, muss man sich auf jeden Fall keine Gedanken machen, dass einem der Saft ausgeht. Selbst der große akku lässt sich an meinem uvex problemlos befestigen.


----------



## ray983 (17. September 2014)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/lupine-piko-7-220090/wg_id-302


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. September 2014)

Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Tour am Samstagnachmittag?


----------



## Denkpause (22. September 2014)

morgen jemand am Start? ich bin da!


----------



## gerdu (22. September 2014)

Klar..


----------



## ray983 (22. September 2014)

ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Manfred (23. September 2014)

ich muß leider passen, bin erin bisschen kränklich.
Euch viel Spaß.
Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. September 2014)

Heute dabei - so lange die Puste reicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (23. September 2014)

Heute dabei!  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. September 2014)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Heute dabei!  Gruß  Dieter


Sehr schön! Können dann über Do. oder Fr. sprechen ...


----------



## Denkpause (23. September 2014)

Manfred schrieb:


> ich muß leider passen, bin erin bisschen kränklich.
> Euch viel Spaß.
> Gruß
> Manfred



Gute Besserung!


----------



## gerdu (25. September 2014)

...heute noch mal jemand am Start?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. September 2014)

Wollte gegen 18 Uhr mit Florian ab Oberkassel starten, aber eine möglichst (soweit der Boden recht trocken ist) technische und daher langsame Runde fahren ...


----------



## gerdu (25. September 2014)

Gegen gemütlich hab ich nix, 18 Uhr Oberkassel wird aber knapp..


----------



## Handlampe (25. September 2014)

gerdu schrieb:


> Gegen gemütlich hab ich nix, ...



....Scherzkeks


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. September 2014)

Hmm, was geht denn bei dir? Warte auch noch auf eine Rückmeldung von Dieter ...


----------



## gerdu (25. September 2014)

So 18:15 am Stein würde ich hoffentlich schaffen..

@Uwe: ich kann auch anders...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. September 2014)

gerdu schrieb:


> So 18:15 am Stein würde ich hoffentlich schaffen..


Muss noch die beiden Mitfahrer koordinieren, 18:15 ist OK, aber: P+R Ramersdorf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (25. September 2014)

Also, Bernd, ich bin heute um 18:15 Uhr am P&R in Ramersdorf! Schaue nicht mehr ab jetzt ins Netz, wenn sich was ändert bitte SMS! Danke!  Bis nachher Gruß  Dieter


----------



## ray983 (25. September 2014)

ich bin auch dabei, falls das wetter hält, aber entspannt mit AM!


----------



## gerdu (25. September 2014)

Ok, sollte klappen..


----------



## DieterHaas (27. September 2014)

Hallo, Ray!  Lust morgen ca. 13.00 Uhr eine Runde zu fahren? @ Uwe, hoffe ist alles O.K. bei Dir, schönen Urlaub, wünscht Euch, Dieter


----------



## ray983 (27. September 2014)

@didi:morgen haut bei mir leider doch nicht hin. viel Spaß und bis di.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. September 2014)

Na wer ist denn heute am Start?!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. September 2014)

Heute verhindert, aber gerne am Wochenende: Freitag ab ca. 15 Uhr oder Sonntag ...


----------



## frankcasalla (30. September 2014)

Ich bin dabei!!!!!


----------



## luckylocke (30. September 2014)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (30. September 2014)

Ca. 1-1.5 Stunden dabei! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Manfred (30. September 2014)

ich passe,
müde Beine noch von Büchel. Werde mein Rennrad bewegen.
Euch viel Spaß
Manfred


----------



## ray983 (30. September 2014)

bin dabei, heute gemütlich im AM


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Oktober 2014)

Wie schauts aus, würde sich heute auch jemand aufraffen?


----------



## gerdu (6. Oktober 2014)

...neues Rad fertig?

Muss mich noch ein bisschen schonen, morgen weiss ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Oktober 2014)

Jo genau, seit ziemlich genau einer Woche.

Wenn sich keiner meldet, eier ich wohl alleine nen bissel rum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (6. Oktober 2014)

und? Hast Du die 11 Kilo gepackt? Oder sollten es 12 werden?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Oktober 2014)

Es sollten 12 werden, ist jetzt aber mit 12,15 leicht drüber... Die ArchEX und der 2,35 NobbyNic vorne sind schuld...

Läuft aber auch mit über 12 maximal geschmeidig: http://www.strava.com/segments/8118410 (Ich hoffe die KBU-Forumspolizei liest net mit ;-)


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Oktober 2014)

Heute war ich verhindert; morgen würde aber gut passen - falls es nicht regnet ...


----------



## Denkpause (7. Oktober 2014)

Bin heute dabei, wenns beim Start nicht regnet. aber: heute keine KOM-Jagd


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Oktober 2014)

Jo, wenns net regnet bin ich auch am Start. Ich denke aber mit dem Hardtail... das All Mountain ist mir noch bissel zu schade für so ne Schlammpackung


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Oktober 2014)

Dezente Frage: Wie wäre es mit einer - exzeptionellen - Verlegung auf Mittwochabend, da der Boden derzeit gut naß ist und zudem für den heutigen Abend ab ca. 20 Uhr ein weiterer Regenguß angekündigt wird?


----------



## DieterHaas (7. Oktober 2014)

Mittwoch kann ich nicht Bernd, Donnerstag wäre O.K.! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Oktober 2014)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Mittwoch kann ich nicht Bernd, Donnerstag wäre O.K.! Gruß  Dieter



Dieter: Diese Woche würde ich - ohnehin - auch Do. fahren! Grüße Bernd.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich entscheide es mehr oder weniger spontan gegen 17:45.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Oktober 2014)

Wetteraussichten für morgen schlechter geworden, für heute bleibend bzw. leicht besser => am Start, falls es bis dahin nicht regnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (7. Oktober 2014)

ich passe, fahre jetzt im hellen noch ne Stunde

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## luckylocke (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin am Start.


----------



## gerdu (9. Oktober 2014)

Heut noch mal jemand?

@Andi: Paw SMS habe ich erst heute morgen gesehen.


----------



## luckylocke (9. Oktober 2014)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Ich bin am Start.


 
18:00 Uhr am Stein?


----------



## gerdu (9. Oktober 2014)

Können wir uns auf 18:15 einigen, 18 Uhr ist für mich etwas knapp.


----------



## luckylocke (9. Oktober 2014)

Können wir...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Oktober 2014)

... werde gegen 17 Uhr entscheiden (können), Grüße B.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Oktober 2014)

Am Start, Flori kommt auch, kann vielleicht wenige Minuten später werden Grüße B.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Oktober 2014)

Gestern ging bei mir leider net...

Wie schauts mit heute aus? Jemand Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich werde ab 15:30 Uhr nur eine schnelle Runde durch den KoFo drehen (2 h).


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Oktober 2014)

Das ist leider bissel zu früh für mich...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. Oktober 2014)

Heute - und die kommende Woche - leider draussen ...


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Oktober 2014)

Mo di mi jemand Lust auf stromberg, willingen oder winterberg? Auto und platz für ein weiteres bike und Fahrer vorhanden. 
Gruß sven

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## luckylocke (13. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

da ich morgen beruflich unterwegs bin, fahre ich schon heute Abend (wenn´s nicht regnet). Ist noch jemand um 18:30 Uhr am Start?

Hat jemand Lust auf eine Siegtaltour am Sonntag (19.10.)? Der Start wäre am Bhf. Herchen gegen 11:10 Uhr. Die Bahn aus Richtung Bonn kommt um 11:03 Uhr an. Abfahrt in Bonn-Beuel wäre bei der Bahnanreise um 10:18 Uhr.


----------



## Denkpause (13. Oktober 2014)

Moin, ich kann nur morgen. 

Wäre am Sonntag das Ziel dann Bonn oder Bahnhof Herchen? (gute Idee übrigens!)

VGU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (13. Oktober 2014)

Wäre am Sonntag das Ziel dann Bonn oder Bahnhof Herchen? (gute Idee übrigens!)

VGU[/QUOTE]


Der Weg ist das Ziel;-). Und der Bhf. Herchen. Bei zeitlicher Einschränkung besteht die Möglichkeit schon ab der Hälfte der Strecke in Schladern in die Bahn nach Bonn zu steigen.


----------



## gerdu (13. Oktober 2014)

Bin heute dabei, morgen kann ich nicht.


----------



## ray983 (14. Oktober 2014)

fährt heute nochmal jemand? sonst rolle ich mit den Anfängern um 6!?


----------



## Denkpause (14. Oktober 2014)

Bin heute leider doch raus.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Oktober 2014)

bin heute auch raus


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, würde gerne mitfahren, kann aber erst Freitag entscheiden ... Grüße B.


luckylocke schrieb:


> Wäre am Sonntag das Ziel dann Bonn oder Bahnhof Herchen? (gute Idee übrigens!)
> 
> VGU




Der Weg ist das Ziel;-). Und der Bhf. Herchen. Bei zeitlicher Einschränkung besteht die Möglichkeit schon ab der Hälfte der Strecke in Schladern in die Bahn nach Bonn zu steigen.[/QUOTE]


----------



## gerdu (15. Oktober 2014)

Heute noch mal jemand?


----------



## ray983 (15. Oktober 2014)

ich bin vermutlich dabei. Wollte mit dem Herrn I um sechs los. Schreiben gleich nochmal


----------



## gerdu (15. Oktober 2014)

Könnte um 6 beim Chinaschiff sein...


----------



## ray983 (15. Oktober 2014)

6 uhr am Schiff steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (16. Oktober 2014)

Bin heute nicht dabei! Erst Dienstag! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Oktober 2014)

Denkpause schrieb:


> Wäre am Sonntag das Ziel dann Bonn oder Bahnhof Herchen? (gute Idee übrigens!)VGU



Moin, Gernot und ich sind mittlerweile recht entschlossen, am Sonntag zu fahren; hinsichtlich Rückweg und -zeit nach Bonn oder Herchen bin ich flexibel. Hat noch jemand Lust & Zeit? Grüße Bernd.


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Oktober 2014)

Mit der Bahn was fürs WE zu planen ist glaub ich keine gute Idee... Bei mit fällt deswegen eventuell auch ne Tour flach.... :-( 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Oktober 2014)

Hmmm, sieht tatsächlich eher schlecht aus; bleibt wohl nur ein Start in Siegburg (die STR 66 fährt) oder eine Tour im 7GB ...


----------



## ray983 (17. Oktober 2014)

noch jemand bei ner nachmittags-runde spontan dabei? grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Oktober 2014)

ray983 schrieb:


> noch jemand bei ner nachmittags-runde spontan dabei? grüße


Ups, leider heute zu knapp; werde wohl morgen fahren, entweder 9 Uhr ab Nachtigallen oder 11:30/12 Uhr Löwenburger Hof; noch jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Oktober 2014)

da gehts ja im geradezu im geschwindigkeitsrausch hoch zum hof


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Oktober 2014)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> da gehts ja im geradezu im geschwindigkeitsrausch hoch zum hof


... mit gewissen kleineren Umwegen, auf die ich dich gerne mitnehme ...


----------



## luckylocke (17. Oktober 2014)

Die Sonntagstour fällt leider durch den Lokführerstreik aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (18. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand Interesse auf ein Team im Winterpokal?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Oktober 2014)

Gerade aus dem 7GB zurück: Super Wetter und wunderschöner Wald, morgen früh muß ich noch mal hin; wer mit kann & mag sendet mir bitte eine SMS oder ruft an ... Grüße Bernd.


----------



## luckylocke (18. Oktober 2014)

Manfred schrieb:


> Hat jemand Interesse auf ein Team im Winterpokal?


Ich nicht.


----------



## gerdu (20. Oktober 2014)

...ich auch nicht.

Aufgrund der Wetteraussichten sollte man den Dienstag auf heute verlegen, jemand dabei?


----------



## Benacussi (20. Oktober 2014)

Hi Uwe
wann wolltest du heute starten ?


----------



## gerdu (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich sach mal normale Zeit, 18:30 am Stein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Oktober 2014)

Heute - und morgen - klappt es bei mir nicht; könnte aber wohl Do. abend.

Habe aber noch eine Frage: Derzeit haben wir einen Gast aus Frankreich, der dort "VTT" - ist wohl so was wie ein Mountainbike ;-) - fährt, und dem ich gerne den einfachen Teil des 7GB zeigen würde. Da ich nur ein Rad habe und unsere Nachbarn samt MTB gerade weggezogen sind, die Frage an euch, ob vielleicht jemand sein Zweitrad am Mi. oder Do. für einen kleinen Ausflug zur Verfügung stellen könnte. Im Prinzip geht jedes Rad, bevorzugt L oder M mit flatpedals, falls es was anderes ist, bekommt der Gast meines ... Grüße Bernd.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Oktober 2014)

Ja morgen solls ja echt mies werden. Bin dann heute 18:30 am Stein.


----------



## luckylocke (20. Oktober 2014)

Bin zu kaputt vom WE und freue mich aufs Sofa.

@Bernd: Ich könnte mein altes Fully anbieten. Ein paar Flatpedals habe ich auch noch. Telefonieren?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Oktober 2014)

luckylocke schrieb:


> @Bernd: Ich könnte mein altes Fully anbieten. Ein paar Flatpedals habe ich auch noch. Telefonieren?


Melde mich morgen per PN; Sophie aus Paris wird sich freuen ...


----------



## Denkpause (21. Oktober 2014)

Bin heute am Start, wenn es um sechs nicht regnet. Dann melde ich mich aber nochmal. FO ist auch dabei, wer noch?


----------



## luckylocke (21. Oktober 2014)

Icke...


----------



## DieterHaas (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde gerne heute mit Donnerstag und/oder Freitag tauschen, wer ist dabei?! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. Oktober 2014)

Do. ja - aber nicht im Tausch, da ich heute leider nicht kann ;-)


----------



## gerdu (21. Oktober 2014)

...mache angesichts der drohenden Regenfront mal Pause, evtl. Mi oder Do je nach Wetter und Lust.


----------



## Denkpause (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin heute raus! :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (21. Oktober 2014)

Ab 20:30 dann gewohntes after bike Programm ohne vorheriges biken...


----------



## Denkpause (21. Oktober 2014)

Ok!


----------



## Denkpause (21. Oktober 2014)

Gerdu sagt: morgen achtzehn Uhr am Chinaschiff!


----------



## DieterHaas (22. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, Uwe und Co.! Wie wärs mit Donnerstag ? Bei mir geht auch früher! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. Oktober 2014)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Hallo, Uwe und Co.! Wie wärs mit Donnerstag ? Bei mir geht auch früher! Gruß Dieter


... desgleichen ...


----------



## gerdu (22. Oktober 2014)

Wenns Wetter heute ok ist fahr ich heute und mach morgen Pause, sonst umgekehrt....

Bei der momentanen Wetterlage muss man jede Chance nutzen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. Oktober 2014)

gerdu schrieb:


> Wenns Wetter heute ok ist fahr ich heute und mach morgen Pause, sonst umgekehrt....
> 
> Bei der momentanen Wetterlage muss man jede Chance nutzen.


Jep, würde ich auch so machen. Bin derzeit noch außerhalb unterwegs, weshalb ich nicht absehen kann, ob ich es heute schaffe; falls ich nicht um 18 Uhr am Schiff bin, hat es nicht geklappt. So oder so würde ich nach Möglichkeit morgen fahren. Grüße Bernd.


----------



## ray983 (23. Oktober 2014)

Heute 18.30 am Stein!!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. Oktober 2014)

... wegen eines von Freitagmittag auf Donnerstagabend verlegten Termins draussen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ray983 (28. Oktober 2014)

Heute 18.30 am Stein! wer ist dabei??


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Oktober 2014)

Leider nicht, ist jetzt wieder Dienstags-Nie-Zeit; aber für Do. werde ich noch einmal anfragen ...


----------



## luckylocke (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin raus...


----------



## DieterHaas (28. Oktober 2014)

Bin dabei! Könnte auch früher! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (28. Oktober 2014)

Komm auch mal so um halb sieben vorbei.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (28. Oktober 2014)

Bin auch am Start, allerdings kann ich maximal 15 min früher da sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. Oktober 2014)

Heute jemand am Start?


----------



## gerdu (30. Oktober 2014)

Wenns trocken ist würde ich ne Runde rollen...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. Oktober 2014)

OK, werde versuchen den Wettergott zu überreden - sieht aber auch so ganz gut aus.


----------



## gerdu (30. Oktober 2014)

....was hältst Du von 18 Uhr beim Chinaschiff?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. Oktober 2014)

gerdu schrieb:


> ....was hältst Du von 18 Uhr beim Chinaschiff?


OK!


----------



## DieterHaas (30. Oktober 2014)

Sorry, Bernd, eht erst nächs Woche wieder Dinstag bei mir! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## ray983 (30. Oktober 2014)

ich bin dabei. wenn euch 18.15 auch passt!? sonst rollt schonmal los. grüße


----------



## gerdu (30. Oktober 2014)

Von mir aus auch 18:15...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. Oktober 2014)

OK. 18:15 Uhr!


----------



## luckylocke (3. November 2014)

Hallo,
jemand heute schon dabei zu einer Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (3. November 2014)

...kann heute nicht


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. November 2014)

diese Woche abends draussen versuche do am nachmittag zu fahren


----------



## Denkpause (3. November 2014)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...kann heute nicht


Morgen?


----------



## gerdu (4. November 2014)

Heute war gestern morgen, oder?

Wetter ist grad mal übel angesagt, was ist mit morgen.


----------



## Denkpause (4. November 2014)

Morgen war gestern übermorgen, oder? Da kann ich nicht, aber Do kann ich - Heute ist es mir auch zu ungemütlich.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. November 2014)

Das wird wohl nix heute  Eine Woche kein Bike  Gibts nicht schon irgendwo Glühwein??


----------



## gerdu (5. November 2014)

Wäre heute um 18:30 am Start, evtl. mehr strassenlastig.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. November 2014)

Klappt bei mir heut net... ich hoffe auf morgen...


----------



## ray983 (5. November 2014)

klappt bei mir heute leider auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (5. November 2014)

Habe  Mittwoch immer TT, deshalb raus!  Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. November 2014)

Auch raus


----------



## gerdu (5. November 2014)

Evtl. jemand später noch beim Bikerstammtisch im P? Würde nach dem radeln mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. November 2014)

Wie schauts mit heute aus?


----------



## luckylocke (6. November 2014)

Ich bin raus...


----------



## luckylocke (10. November 2014)

Morgen kann ich leider nicht. Fährt jemand heute Abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. November 2014)

kann weder Mo. noch Di., plane aber für Do. abend Grüße


----------



## gerdu (10. November 2014)

Kann heute nicht, wäre aber morgen am Start...


----------



## Denkpause (10. November 2014)

gerdu schrieb:


> Kann heute nicht, wäre aber morgen am Start...


Dito...


----------



## ray983 (11. November 2014)

so wie es aussieht bin ich heute dabei!


----------



## ray983 (13. November 2014)

moin moin, wer fährt denn heute nochmal? ich schlage vor, 18 uhr am china Schiff. grüße. ray


----------



## Denkpause (13. November 2014)

Ich kann leider nicht ,...


----------



## gerdu (13. November 2014)

Wäre dabei, muss aber schauen wie es geht....


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. November 2014)

Würde auch gerne um 18 Uhr fahren; kommt der Termin zu stande? Falls nicht, würde ich mich einer späteren Gruppe anschließen ...


----------



## Raimund_G (13. November 2014)

wir starten auf jeden fall um 18uhr


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. November 2014)

Ok, dabei! Aber: Wer ist Raimund G? Der Zwillingsbruder von Ray?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund_G (13. November 2014)

nee, hab mich irgendwie anders angemeldet und dann ne andere id bekommen?? ist der gleiche alte ray!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. November 2014)

Puuh, Glück gehabt ...


Raimund_G schrieb:


> nee, hab mich irgendwie anders angemeldet und dann ne andere id bekommen?? ist der gleiche alte ray!


----------



## luckylocke (13. November 2014)

Hallo,
ich wäre auch dabei und würde gerne am Stein dazustoßen. Seid ihr um 18:15 Uhr dort?
@Bernd: wir könnten hier (in Kessenich an der Reuterbrücke Richtung Regierungsviertel) um 18:00 Uhr starten.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. November 2014)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wäre auch dabei und würde gerne am Stein dazustoßen. Seid ihr um 18:15 Uhr dort?
> @Bernd: wir könnten hier (in Kessenich an der Reuterbrücke Richtung Regierungsviertel) um 18:00 Uhr starten.



18 Uhr auf dem Bürgersteig Brückenmitte  Fahrtrichtung Regierungsviertel, dann 18:15 (Du; 18:20 ich) am Stein; OK?


----------



## luckylocke (13. November 2014)

Alles klar, bis gleich


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. November 2014)

Nach drei Tagen Pause muss diese Woche mal wieder bissel mehr gefahren werden. Also wer würde sich schon heute dazu gesellen?


----------



## gerdu (17. November 2014)

Wäre dabei, morgen kann ich eh nicht...


----------



## Raimund_G (17. November 2014)

ich werde es so früh net schaffen. gehe laufen! grüße und viel Spaß


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. November 2014)

diese Woche wieder nur Do. oder Fr. abends mgl. Grüße B


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. November 2014)

argh, mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich evtl beim Schleppen benötigt werde... das stellt sich aber wahrscheinlich erst zwischen 18-19Uhr heraus... da ist es wohl besser sich unabhängig voneinander zu machen ?!


----------



## luckylocke (17. November 2014)

Ich wäre auch heute Abend dabei, wahrscheinlich auch morgen Abend am Start


----------



## gerdu (17. November 2014)

Können uns ja 18:30 am Stein treffen und dann 19:15 in Vinxel vorbeifahren.


----------



## luckylocke (17. November 2014)

Okay, können wir machen


----------



## Denkpause (17. November 2014)

... bin morgen am Start...


----------



## gerdu (18. November 2014)

...werde es heute wohl nicht schaffen, bin noch in unserer hessischen Aussenstelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund_G (19. November 2014)

heute ab 18 uhr ab dem china Schiff! irgendwer dabei??


----------



## gerdu (19. November 2014)

Würde 'ne kleine Runde mitkommen.


----------



## Raimund_G (19. November 2014)

jo super, dann bis gleich


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. November 2014)

arrgggghhh, bin verhindert .... !


----------



## gerdu (20. November 2014)

Würde heut noch mal ne lockere Runde zur Wahnbachsoerre fahren. 18:30 ab dem Chinaschiff...


----------



## Raimund_G (20. November 2014)

denke ich bin dabei. meld mich heute Nachmittag nochmal! Gruß


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. November 2014)

Raimund_G schrieb:


> denke ich bin dabei. meld mich heute Nachmittag nochmal! Gruß


Bin auch interessiert, werde mich auch später noch einmal melden Grüße B.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. November 2014)

Habe mal die Strecke zur Sperre gepeilt und festgestellt, daß es mir zu weit ist; werde um 18:30 Uhr vom P&R Ramersdorf in den Ennert oder das 7GB fahren. Grüße Bernd.


----------



## gerdu (20. November 2014)

Ca. 50 km, 2,5 Stunden....


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. November 2014)

gerdu schrieb:


> Ca. 50 km, 2,5 Stunden....


... da fehlt mir am Ende wohl die nötige Puste, damit diese Kalkulation mit einem 20er-Schnitt aufgeht; euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (20. November 2014)

...na für mich in meinem momentanen Zustand würd's noch reichen, vielleicht brauchen wir auch 2:45.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. November 2014)

@Bernd: Da ist viel Gerolle auf gutmütigem Untergrund. Auf die 50km kommen nur so grob 400hm. Also Kneifen ist nicht ;-)

Ich bin wohl auch am Start. Evtl. auch den HCM ??

Von mir aus ginge auch 18:00 Chinaschiff...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. November 2014)

... nee, heute mach´ ich auf ruhige Kugel & Ball flach (genauer: langsam und steil) halten ...


----------



## gerdu (20. November 2014)

Wahnbachtour heisst ruhige Kugel...

Schaffe leider nicht früher.


----------



## Raimund_G (21. November 2014)

irgendwer heute abend für ne Feierabendrunde zu haben. ca.  6!?grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. November 2014)

Nicht sicher, da ich bis dahin mein Laufrad vom Händler zurückhaben muß; nach der gestrigen sprunglastigen Tretschbachtalrunde hörte sich das rechte Lager nicht mehr so fit an ... . Tel.-Nr. kommt per PN, Grüße B.


----------



## Denkpause (24. November 2014)

Moin, muss mal wieder aufs Rad. Morgen bin ich um halb sieben am Start!


----------



## gerdu (24. November 2014)

Dabei...


----------



## luckylocke (24. November 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin auch morgen mit am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. November 2014)

Dito


----------



## DieterHaas (25. November 2014)

Bin auch heute dabei! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. November 2014)

Laufrad zurück, aber heute nicht vor Ort; Do. abend gerne Grüße B.


----------



## delphi1507 (25. November 2014)

Achtung bin heute den bunkertrail gefahren, es Scheinen stöckchenleger unterwegs zu sein, teils einzelne dicke Stämme teils quer teils längs zur Fahrtrichtung teilweise in den nicht einsehbaren landeflächen. Ich habe soweit es möglich war geräumt... Was aber nicht bedeuten muss das nicht wieder was da liegt :-( Also Augen auf!


----------



## Raimund_G (25. November 2014)

bin raus, viel Spaß!


----------



## Raimund_G (26. November 2014)

hallo zusammen, heute nochmal jemand lust zu fahren? grüße. ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (26. November 2014)

...falls es aufhört zu regnen.


----------



## Raimund_G (26. November 2014)

klar hört das nochmal auf, ist auf jeden Fall nicht von dauer laut Wetter-app. Schreiben gleich nochmal


----------



## DieterHaas (26. November 2014)

Hallo, Bernd und Co.! Fahre Auf jeden Fall Freitag ca. 13:00 Uhr! Jemand Lust und Zeit mitzufahren?! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. November 2014)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Hallo, Bernd und Co.! Fahre Auf jeden Fall Freitag ca. 13:00 Uhr! Jemand Lust und Zeit mitzufahren?! Gruß  Dieter


... hmm, Lust schon, Zeit ist unklar, evtl. Fr. ab 14 Uhr; laß uns Fr. telefonieren oder SMSen Grüße B.


----------



## gerdu (26. November 2014)

Falls noch jemand Lust hat. Wir fahren um 18 Uhr ab dem Chinaschiff.


----------



## Raimund_G (27. November 2014)

Heute wird nochmal gebiked, 18.30 aber der südbrücke/beueler seite. grüße. Ray


----------



## luckylocke (27. November 2014)

Der Treffpunkt wurde kurzfristig zum Ramersdorfer P+R Parkplatz verlegt. Ich werde mich zum dortigen Treff gesellen.


----------



## gerdu (1. Dezember 2014)

Wer ist denn morgen so am Start?


----------



## Denkpause (1. Dezember 2014)

Dabei!


----------



## luckylocke (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich müsste es schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (1. Dezember 2014)

ich muss passen, habe mir eine kleine Erkältung eingefangen.

Euch viel Spass
Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Raimund_G (1. Dezember 2014)

so siehts bei mir auch, wohl leider nicht dabei!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Dezember 2014)

Nein, da auswärts und ohne Rad unterwegs


----------



## DieterHaas (2. Dezember 2014)

Bin um 18:30 Uhr am Sein. Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (2. Dezember 2014)

Sein oder nicht Sein, das ist wie jeden Dienstag die Frage.


----------



## gerdu (2. Dezember 2014)

Morgen treffen wir uns ab 19 Uhr ohne Bike am Glühweinstand Ecke Kaufhof....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. Dezember 2014)

Wie schaut es morgen Abend aus - mit oder ohne Glühwein?


----------



## DieterHaas (4. Dezember 2014)

Fahre morgen so gegen 13:30 Uhr ne Runde, evtl. jemand dabei?!! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. Dezember 2014)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Fahre morgen so gegen 13:30 Uhr ne Runde, evtl. jemand dabei?!! Gruß  Dieter


Paßt leider nicht ...


----------



## Raimund_G (5. Dezember 2014)

nächsten Dienstag siehts ja blendend bzgl bergschnaps aus,	bei der Wettervorhersage bin ich  vorsichtig optimistisch und hoffe meim comeback feiern zu können. grüße und allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## gerdu (8. Dezember 2014)

Apropos Dienstag, wer ist denn am Start?


----------



## Denkpause (8. Dezember 2014)

Am Start!


----------



## luckylocke (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich werde auch dabei sein


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Dezember 2014)

Di. geht bei mir leider nicht; euch eine gute Fahrt. Anbieten kann ich Mi. abend oder Fr. nachmittags bzw. abends. Grüße B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Dezember 2014)

Di. geht bei mir leider nicht; euch eine gute Fahrt. Anbieten kann ich Mi. abend oder Fr. nachmittags bzw. abends. Grüße B.


----------



## Raimund_G (9. Dezember 2014)

ich bin heute dabei!


----------



## DieterHaas (9. Dezember 2014)

Evtl. da, oder nicht da, sorry, da ein wenig krank. Gruß Dieter


----------



## Denkpause (11. Dezember 2014)

09.12.2014: Mondschein-Bergschnaps im ersten Schnee auf der Löwenburg!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. Dezember 2014)

Schöne Bilder!

Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Tour am Freitagnachmittag?


----------



## DieterHaas (11. Dezember 2014)

Bernd, würde eine mittlere Runde drehen, so ca. 2 Stunden b 13:00 Uhr. Gruß  Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Dieter, habe noch einen Schlag Arbeit auf den Schreibtisch bekommen, der mich gut beschäftigt, weshalb ich gerne möglichst spät fahren möchte; kann ich dich morgen per SMS kontaktieren? Grüße Bernd.


----------



## DieterHaas (13. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, an Alle! Wünsche euch allen schon mal vorweg ein frohes Wheinachtsfest und falls man sich am 30.12.14 nicht sieht, einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2015. Gruß  Dieter


----------



## Raimund_G (16. Dezember 2014)

moin moin, wer ist heute abend am Start? grüße. ray


----------



## luckylocke (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin leider raus, viel Spass beim Radeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (16. Dezember 2014)

Dabei...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. Dezember 2014)

Leider wieder nicht.

Werde nach Möglichkeit Do. abend fahren; falls jemand Lust & Zeit hat ...


----------



## Denkpause (16. Dezember 2014)

Yepp


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Dezember 2014)

Morgen jemand am Start? Grüße Bernd.


----------



## Denkpause (17. Dezember 2014)

Dabei


----------



## sibu (17. Dezember 2014)

Kleiner Tipp: Morgen Abend findet im Schloss Drachenburg das Dinner im Turmzimmer statt, sofern sich mindestens 8 Leute gefunden haben, die die 180 € bezahlen. Normalerweise sind Burg und Park dann voll erleuchtet  und machen ein schönes Bild von der anderen Talseite am Dechendenkmal.


----------



## Denkpause (18. Dezember 2014)

Treffpunkt Stein um halb sieben


----------



## luckylocke (18. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand am 22. und 23. frei und möchte das Tageslicht für eine nette Tour nutzen?


----------



## gerdu (18. Dezember 2014)

@ulli, Bernd: ok, aber locker

@Gernot: in MH gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benacussi (19. Dezember 2014)

@Gernot, bin am 23.12. dabei - Start gerne so um 11 Uhr ?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Dezember 2014)

Ihr Lieben, sitze auf den gepackten Sachen für den Urlaub und möchte euch noch schnell ein schönes Weihnachtsfest wünschen! Grüße Bernd.


----------



## luckylocke (19. Dezember 2014)

@uta: 11:00 Uhr klingt gut. Hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter. Vielleicht können wir in Richtung Ahrtal fahren?
@Bernd: Dir und deiner Familie einen schönen Urlaub und schöne Feiertage


----------



## Benacussi (20. Dezember 2014)

Ahrtal ist prima - da soll es ganz tolle Spitzkehren geben


----------



## Manfred (23. Dezember 2014)

Wie sieht es heute aus?
Vielleicht eine kürzere Runde mit einen Ende auf den Bonner oder Godesberger Weihnachtsmarkt bei einen Glas Glühwein.


----------



## Raimund_G (23. Dezember 2014)

moin moin, bei mir wirds heute leider nix mehr. wünsche allen ebenfalls schöne Festtage und einen guten rutsch. grüße. ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (23. Dezember 2014)

@Manfred und alle:
Wir starten ab Dernau um ca. 11.20 UHR


----------



## Manfred (23. Dezember 2014)

luckylocke schrieb:


> @Manfred und alle:
> Wir starten ab Dernau um ca. 11.20 UHR


Um diese Zeit muss ich noch arbeiten, viel Spass euch und Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## luckylocke (24. Dezember 2014)

Schöne Feiertage und n´bischen Zeit zum Biken


----------



## gerdu (26. Dezember 2014)

Moin Mädels,
hab was nettes für die nächste Schneetour.
Guten Rutsch,

Uwe


----------



## Denkpause (27. Dezember 2014)

fieses Zeug ;-) 
ich fahr morgen ab zehn von der langen Bank mit dem RCB, wer Lust hat, soll vorbei kommen


----------



## DieterHaas (28. Dezember 2014)

Hallo!  Bin wieder da aus dem Schnee! Wer wäre denn Dienstag Abend zu einer Tour zu haben!? Sonst wieder im neuen Jahr! Alle, die ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr sehe, wünsche ich hiermit einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2015, vor allem Gesundheit! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (5. Januar 2015)

Frohes neues Jahr!
Ich fahre heute Abend schon mal eine gemütlichen Fully-Runde durch das verfrorene 7GB. Möchte sich jemand anschließen?


----------



## sibu (5. Januar 2015)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr!
> Ich fahre heute Abend schon mal eine gemütlichen Fully-Runde durch das verfrorene 7GB. Möchte sich jemand anschließen?


Frohes Neues Jahr.

Hier oben friert aber nix mehr. Die meisten noch gefrorenen Stellen wird die Sonne über Tag in Matsch verwandeln. Allenfalls schattige Lagen ab 300 m Höhe könnten noch glatt sein.


----------



## Denkpause (5. Januar 2015)

FNJ  
Heute klappt leider nicht. Morgen bin ich am Start!


----------



## gerdu (5. Januar 2015)

Frohes Neues!

Bei mir ebenso....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. Januar 2015)

Auch von mir ein gutes neues Jahr! Diese Woche klappt es leider weder Di. noch do. abend, aber evtl. Di. nachmittag; jemand mit Lust & Zeit?


----------



## Raimund_G (6. Januar 2015)

bin Heute 18.30 am Stein!! grüße ray


----------



## luckylocke (6. Januar 2015)

Ich werde heute auch nochmal am Start sein, um die fast optimalen Verhältnisse zu nutzen


----------



## gerdu (6. Januar 2015)

Gibt's noch Schnee?


----------



## luckylocke (6. Januar 2015)

gerdu schrieb:


> Gibt's noch Schnee?


 Stellenweise liegt plattgetretener und vereister Schnee. Die Stellen kannst du an einer Hand abzählen. Ansonsten gab es die üblichen Matschstellen. Teilweise gab es auch ein richtiges "Sommerfeeling": auf hartgefrorenem und griffigem Untergrund lief es richtig gut.


----------



## sibu (6. Januar 2015)

gerdu schrieb:


> Gibt's noch Schnee?


Falls ihr weiter nach Süden fahrt: Der Stellweg hat südlich der Schmelztalstraße eine Schnee- und Eisschicht, ebenso die Querwege, solange sie auf der Höhe sind. Die Straße von der Margaretenhöhe zum Löwenburger Hof ist an den Schattenstellen eine einzige Eisbahn (mit Spikes wunderschön zu fahren), hat aber auch schon von der Sonne komplett frei getaute Stellen.


----------



## Manfred (6. Januar 2015)

Wünsche euch allen ein gutes neues Jahr.
Werde heute passen, bin schon zur Arbeit geradelt und meine Beine sind platt, euch viel Spass.


----------



## Denkpause (6. Januar 2015)

muss leider kurzfristig absagen :-/ 
viel spass!


----------



## gerdu (7. Januar 2015)

...würde heut noch mal, jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund_G (7. Januar 2015)

ich denke, ich bin dabei! 18 am Schiff?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Januar 2015)

... puh, würde gerne, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich es schaffe; falls ich um 18 Uhr nicht am Schiff bin => leider Nein!


----------



## gerdu (7. Januar 2015)

18 Uhr ist ok...


----------



## Denkpause (7. Januar 2015)

versuche zu kommen! sonst melde ich mich bei Uwe.


----------



## luckylocke (7. Januar 2015)

Bin raus.


----------



## gerdu (7. Januar 2015)

Da 18 Uhr für einige ein bisschen knapp ist würde ich 18:15 vorschlagen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund_G (7. Januar 2015)

passt für mich, also 18.15!


----------



## Denkpause (7. Januar 2015)

ok!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Januar 2015)

... noch länger am Schreibtisch verhaftet und damit leider 'raus ...


----------



## Denkpause (12. Januar 2015)

Morgen jemand am Start?


----------



## Raimund_G (12. Januar 2015)

wenns nicht pisst, bin ich dabei!


----------



## gerdu (12. Januar 2015)

Was sonst?


----------



## luckylocke (12. Januar 2015)

Mit Vergnügen...;-)


----------



## DieterHaas (12. Januar 2015)

Frohes Neues Jahr Euch allen von mir auch. Bin morgen auch am Start um 18.30 Uhr. Verhältisse im Wald eher bescheiden, war heute auch unterwegs. Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. Januar 2015)

Jop


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Januar 2015)

Jemand mit Lust & Zeit für eine Tour am Donnerstagabend? Grüße Bernd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (14. Januar 2015)

Bei Nichtregen heute noch mal um 18 Uhr am Chinaschiff, morgen kann ich nicht....


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Januar 2015)

gerdu schrieb:


> Bei Nichtregen heute noch mal um 18 Uhr am Chinaschiff, morgen kann ich nicht....



... schade, bei mir geht nur morgen abend ...


----------



## luckylocke (14. Januar 2015)

Hi Bernd,
ich wäre morgen Abend dabei. Hoffentlich stimmt die Wetterprognose nicht.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Januar 2015)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Hi Bernd,
> ich wäre morgen Abend dabei. Hoffentlich stimmt die Wetterprognose nicht.



Jou, beten hilft vielleicht ... werde morgen so gegen 16 Uhr wieder ins Forum schauen können, Grüße Bernd.


----------



## DieterHaas (14. Januar 2015)

Hallo, Uwe!  Wäre dann heute Abend am Chinaschiff um 18:00 Uhr bei "Nichtregen"!! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (15. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
heute starten wir um 18:10 Uhr vom Stein aus.


----------



## Raimund_G (16. Januar 2015)

hallo Leute. 
Heute nochmal Technik-tour mit fully. der wald war gestern sehr trocken. wir planen alles gerumpel was dir Berge im Umkreis zu bieten haben!!
grüße. Raimund


----------



## Raimund_G (16. Januar 2015)

Treffpunkt ist 17.00an der oper!!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. Januar 2015)

Gerade aus dem Wald zurück; gute Verhältnisse! Wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (16. Januar 2015)

Zu spät gelesen, sonst wäre ich dabei gewesen Ray und Bernd.  Danke, nochmals für den Tipp Uwe, mit dem Adapter, war heute bei H&S, 4,90 Euro und hat geklappt mit der Montage. bis Dienstag. Bernd können auch noh mal ne Runde zsammen drehen wenn Du magst, ruf mich mal an oder SMS. Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (19. Januar 2015)

Wer ist morgen am Start?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Januar 2015)

Jop! Vielleicht ja mit Schnee oben ?? ;-)


----------



## Raimund_G (19. Januar 2015)

ich bin definitiv dabei!!


----------



## gerdu (19. Januar 2015)

@Andi: wird sich schon irgendwo Schnee finden


----------



## Denkpause (19. Januar 2015)

Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (19. Januar 2015)

Ich kann leider nicht


----------



## DieterHaas (19. Januar 2015)

Dabei morgen um 18:15 Uhr. Gruß Dieter


----------



## Denkpause (19. Januar 2015)

@didi: 18:15? da musst du dann aber ne viertel Stunde warten, ...  ich komn erst um halb!


----------



## gerdu (21. Januar 2015)

...neulich im Schnee!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. Januar 2015)

... ihr Helden!


----------



## Denkpause (21. Januar 2015)

Donnerstag um 18 Uhr am Stein für ne schöne Runde!


----------



## Raimund_G (21. Januar 2015)

wenn ichs schaffe mein rad wieder fit zu machen, bin ich auf jeden fall dabei!


----------



## DieterHaas (21. Januar 2015)

Entweder bin ich dabei, oder fahre tagsüber! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (21. Januar 2015)

Sollte klappen


----------



## luckylocke (21. Januar 2015)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. Januar 2015)

Dabei. Konnte in den letzten Wochen wenig fahren, weshalb ich mich ggf. auf halber Strecke ausklinken werde ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. Januar 2015)

Also 18Uhr Stein, nicht Chinaschiff, ja? ;-)


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. Januar 2015)

Stein


----------



## gerdu (22. Januar 2015)

Bin für heute raus, Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Raimund_G (23. Januar 2015)

fährt heute nochmal jemand ne runde??


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. Januar 2015)

nope


----------



## luckylocke (23. Januar 2015)

Manana


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Januar 2015)

düpdidüdüdup


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. Januar 2015)

Wo seid ihr den gestern Abend noch gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund_G (23. Januar 2015)

nochmal die Bberge runter und dann locker am Rhein zurück!!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. Januar 2015)

Ok, hatte aufgrund der Rückmeldungen auf dein posting anderes befürchtet ...


----------



## luckylocke (23. Januar 2015)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> düpdidüdüdup


 Ist das auch spanisch;-)?


----------



## gerdu (23. Januar 2015)

Klingt nach Vollabsturz im P. oder bei M., wie in guten alten Zeiten!


----------



## gerdu (27. Januar 2015)

Heute jemand am Start?


----------



## Denkpause (27. Januar 2015)

F & U am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund_G (27. Januar 2015)

ich bin auch dabei wenns net regnet!


----------



## luckylocke (27. Januar 2015)

Ich bin raus, viel Spaß


----------



## DieterHaas (27. Januar 2015)

Dabei heute Abend!

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Manfred (27. Januar 2015)

Bei den Bedingungen zur Zeit, werde ich heute Abend bei ca.15 Grad, trocken vor den Fernseher auf der Rolle in meiner Garage radeln.
Leider habe ich nur eine Rolle. Euch trotzdem viel Spaß.


----------



## Raimund_G (27. Januar 2015)

raus!!!


----------



## gerdu (27. Januar 2015)

Hat grad aufgehört zu regnen...


----------



## Raimund_G (29. Januar 2015)

wer ist morgen bei ner Feierabendtour dabei? Immerhin solls ja mal trocken bleiben! 
grüße. ray


----------



## luckylocke (30. Januar 2015)

Die Feierabendtour startet um 16:15 Uhr am Kreisverkehr Burbacher Str./Eduard Otto Str. Gefahren wird im KoFo.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. Januar 2015)

Versuche dabei zu sein, kann es aber noch nicht fest zusagen


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. Januar 2015)

dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund_G (1. Februar 2015)

moin moin, um 14 uhr startet ab der oper die all mtn-taugliche sonntagsausfahrt Richtung 7gebirge. wer lust hat, kommt vorbei! grüße. Raimund


----------



## Raimund_G (1. Februar 2015)

Änderung in ort und zeit : Treffpunkt Beethovenstr ecke Katzenburgweg zeit: 13.35.


----------



## gerdu (2. Februar 2015)

Wer ist in dieser Woche dabei?


----------



## Raimund_G (2. Februar 2015)

ja ich ne!


----------



## Denkpause (2. Februar 2015)

Wahrscheinlich ich morgen!


----------



## luckylocke (2. Februar 2015)

Bin raus


----------



## DieterHaas (3. Februar 2015)

Bin dabei. Dieter


----------



## Manfred (3. Februar 2015)

Habe keine Lust mehr auf Schlammfresen, habe heute eine Runde an der Ahr/Rhein gedreht.


----------



## Raimund_G (3. Februar 2015)

hallo Leute, morgen wollen wir mal abseits des trails die bonner Restaurantkultur pflegen. wir treffen uns um 20.30 uhr an der Bäckerei kamps gegenüber vom stadthaus. sodann geht's in "herr Lehmann" zum Burgeressen. wer lust hat, kommt vorbei. grüße.  ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (4. Februar 2015)

Auf dem Ölberg war der Schnee staubtrocken.

Beim Burgern dabei!


----------



## Denkpause (5. Februar 2015)

heute halb sieben am Stein!?!


----------



## gerdu (5. Februar 2015)

Dabei..


----------



## DieterHaas (5. Februar 2015)

Hallo, Ulli!  Rad defekt, sehr wahrscheinlich nicht dabei! Bis in 2 Wochen! Dieter


----------



## gerdu (5. Februar 2015)

Dachte Du hast mehrere Räder. Schönen Urlaub....


Waren heut mal wieder beim Mehmet, schöne Grüße an alle, er hat sich schon Sorgen gemacht....


----------



## gerdu (9. Februar 2015)

Morgen jemand am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denkpause (16. Februar 2015)

... Bin morgen am Start  Alaaf


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Februar 2015)

Wann & wo ist Start?


----------



## Raimund_G (17. Februar 2015)

18.30 am Stein! ich bin am Start! grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Februar 2015)

Dabei


----------



## luckylocke (17. Februar 2015)

dabei


----------



## gerdu (17. Februar 2015)

Was sonst....


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Februar 2015)

Derzeit macht mein Magen Ärger; sollte ich um 18:30 Uhr nicht vor Ort sein, bitte nicht weiter warten, sondern traurig sein und losfahren!


----------



## gerdu (19. Februar 2015)

Heut noch mal eine gemütliche Runde um 18:30 am Stein...


----------



## Raimund_G (19. Februar 2015)

dabei!!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Februar 2015)

Der Magen ist besser, rumpelt aber noch; falls er sich beruhigt, bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Februar 2015)

nicht besser geworden => nicht dabei


----------



## sun909 (19. Februar 2015)

Zuviel gefeiert oder den Kids die Süßigkeiten vom Zoch geklaut?  

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (19. Februar 2015)

Hej zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer gebrauchten Rohloff Nabe (kann auch defekt sein) evtl. hat da ja jemand eine, die er bereit wäre in gute Hände zu geben? Meldet euch einfach solltet Ihr was haben!

Viele Grüße,

Florian

@Bernd: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Februar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Zuviel gefeiert oder den Kids die Süßigkeiten vom Zoch geklaut?
> 
> Gute Besserung!


Ganz traurig: 1. nicht geschafft, 2. nicht getraut ...


----------



## Denkpause (20. Februar 2015)

gute Besserung!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Februar 2015)

Danke!


----------



## sun909 (20. Februar 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Ganz traurig: 1. nicht geschafft, 2. nicht getraut ...



zu 2. du mußt dich durchsetzen zu Hause


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. Februar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> zu 2. du mußt dich durchsetzen zu Hause



Klar, immer ... oder so; wie läuft das denn so bei dir?


----------



## gerdu (23. Februar 2015)

Morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. Februar 2015)

Wenn es nicht regnet, gerne!


----------



## sibu (23. Februar 2015)

Der aktuelle Wasserstand: ab 100 m Schneematschgrenze, ab 150 m Schnee, bei 300 m ca. 7 cm neuer, nasser Schnee. Es schneit derzeit noch bei knapp unter 0°.


----------



## Denkpause (23. Februar 2015)

morgen: ja


----------



## luckylocke (23. Februar 2015)

Ja,morgen.


----------



## Raimund_G (24. Februar 2015)

Heute fietsen, ich bin dabei!! grüße


----------



## gerdu (24. Februar 2015)

Nochmal für alle die es grad nicht mitbekommen haben oder heute nicht dabei waren: 

Morgen Treffpunkt Taj India auf der Kölnstr. um 20 Uhr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (24. Februar 2015)

gerdu schrieb:


> Nochmal für alle die es grad nicht mitbekommen haben oder heute nicht dabei waren:
> 
> Morgen Treffpunkt Taj India auf der Kölnstr. um 20 Uhr....



bin dabei


----------



## Raimund_G (24. Februar 2015)

ich denke auch dass ich es schaffe!!


----------



## Manfred (25. Februar 2015)

komme auch


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. Februar 2015)

Leider nicht ...


----------



## Raimund_G (26. Februar 2015)

Heute leider nicht am Start, komme nicht rechtzeitig ausm Büro. grüße und viel Spaß


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. Februar 2015)

Gleichfalls heute verhindert; aber wie sieht es morgen am frühen nachmittag aus? Falls es nicht regnet ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Februar 2015)

War mir zu naß, werde morgen gegen 15:30 Uhr fahren; falls jemand Lust & Zeit hat, bitte ber SMS oder Anruf kontaktieren!


----------



## gerdu (3. März 2015)

...heute jemand Lust auf eine gepflegte Schlammschlacht oder alternativ eine Siebengebirgs Strassentour mit dem MTB?


----------



## luckylocke (3. März 2015)

Hallo, 
ich bin dabei. Rauf die Straße, runter durch den Schlamm


----------



## Raimund_G (3. März 2015)

hab mir schon wieder nen schnuppen eingefangen. 7g Straßentour wäre auch mal interessant.schau gleich mal wie ich mich fühle. grüße ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (3. März 2015)

Evtl. dabei wegen Problemen, sonst nächste Woche auf jeden Fall!  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. März 2015)

18:30 Uhr am Stein? Wenn das korrekt ist und es nicht regnet, bin ich dabei.


----------



## gerdu (3. März 2015)

Hab grad spontan die Lust verloren. Stehe aber für andere Aktivitäten zur Verfügung....


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. März 2015)

Wegen Regen auch `raus ...


----------



## luckylocke (3. März 2015)

Ich mach mal mit bei der Regenpause. Und hoffe auf besseres Wetter morgen Abend.


----------



## Manfred (3. März 2015)

Und es hat wieder geregnet,... bin vorher gefahren bin aber auf den letzten 20 Minuten auch nass geworden.


----------



## Denkpause (3. März 2015)

morgen 18 uhr Chinaschiff?


----------



## gerdu (3. März 2015)

...lass uns mit kurzfristigeren Zielen starten, heute 20:30 im P?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. März 2015)

Heute jemand am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (4. März 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Heute jemand am Start?


 Ja. 18:30 Uhr am Stein?


----------



## gerdu (4. März 2015)

am Stein am Start....


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. März 2015)

Dabei ... wenn`s nicht regnet


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. März 2015)

Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Tageslichttour am Freitagnachmittag?


----------



## luckylocke (5. März 2015)

Hi Bernd,

habe am Fr-Nachmittag leider keine Zeit.
Viel Spaß


----------



## DieterHaas (5. März 2015)

Leider nicht!  Etl. Dienstag Abend dabei 18:30 Uhr, sonst in 3 Wochen Bernd! Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. März 2015)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Leider nicht!  Etl. Dienstag Abend dabei 18:30 Uhr, sonst in 3 Wochen Bernd! Gruß Dieter


... Dienstag kann ich leider nicht, da ich zu einem Schultreffen muß ...


----------



## Raimund_G (5. März 2015)

ich fahre heute abend nochmal, 6 uhr am china Schiff, aber locker!! grüße. Raimund


----------



## gerdu (5. März 2015)

Hatte auch schon überlegt, aber wirklich nur locker.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. März 2015)

... bin von gestern noch durchgefroren ...


----------



## gerdu (9. März 2015)

Nach den Wetteraussichten müssten wir eigentlich auf heute verschieben.


----------



## Raimund_G (9. März 2015)

ich schaffs heute leider nicht rechtzeitig ausm Büro. meine wetter-app sagt allerdings für morgen vormittag nen paar Tropfen voraus, morgen abend aber trocken. ich würde daher bei morgen abend bleiben. grüße! ray


----------



## luckylocke (9. März 2015)

Hi Leute, 
ich bin morgen nicht dabei.
Viel Spass


----------



## sibu (9. März 2015)

Mal ein anderer Blick für eine Rückfahrt gefällig?





Das Schlossleuchten an der Drachenburg gibt es letztmalig für diesen Winter am Freitag/Samstag/Sonntag von 18:30 bis gegen 22:00


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. März 2015)

leider di. abend nicht dabei


----------



## Denkpause (10. März 2015)

heute am Start, wenn noch jemand anderes kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (10. März 2015)

Bei mir ?, evtl. wenn es nicht regnet!  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## gerdu (10. März 2015)

Wenn es nicht regnet bin ich dabei...


----------



## Raimund_G (10. März 2015)

ich bin am Start!


----------



## Denkpause (11. März 2015)

Morgen um sechs am Chinaschiff?!


----------



## gerdu (11. März 2015)

Sollte klappen...


----------



## Raimund_G (11. März 2015)

passt!!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. März 2015)

Hmm, gute Idee, muß ich aber noch abklären. Heute wollte ich eine kleine Nachmittagsrunde drehen, und da ihr gestern unterwegs gewesen seid, meine Frage: Geht es im Wald wieder ohne Schutzbleche, oder müssen die Dinger besser noch dranbleiben?


----------



## Raimund_G (11. März 2015)

Aufgrund des schönen Wetters wird heute auch nochmal gefahren. Treffpunkt : 6 uhr am china Schiff!! grüße. ray


----------



## Raimund_G (11. März 2015)

ps.  Ohne Schutzblech ist keine gute Idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (12. März 2015)

Raimund_G schrieb:


> Aufgrund des schönen Wetters wird heute auch nochmal gefahren. Treffpunkt : 6 uhr am china Schiff!! grüße. ray


Fahrt ihr auch am Stein vorbei? 
Ich wäre um 18:15 Uhr dort.


----------



## Raimund_G (12. März 2015)

klar, kriegen wir hin!!


----------



## luckylocke (12. März 2015)

Super, bis gleich


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. März 2015)

... heute leider nicht ...


----------



## Raimund_G (13. März 2015)

war wohl gestern doch kein laub, das im kottenforst verbrannt wurde sondern ein kfz-betrieb, der komplett ausgebrannt ist!!


----------



## gerdu (16. März 2015)

Heute jemand Lust? Morgen kann ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. März 2015)

... geht heute leider nicht: Habe meinem Sohn gestern versprochen, ihm beim ersten Mannschaftsspiel zuzuschauen ...


----------



## luckylocke (16. März 2015)

Bin in BO


----------



## Raimund_G (16. März 2015)

@gerdu: ich wäre dabei, kann aber leider erst um sieben!Haut das noch hin? grüße


----------



## gerdu (16. März 2015)

Würde wohl früher losfahren, wir können uns aber irgendwo sammeln. Schaffst Du 7 in Vinxel?


----------



## Raimund_G (16. März 2015)

nee, das schaff leider net, ist aber kein Problem, diese Woche wird ja sicher nochmal gefahren, das Wetter gibt's auf jeden Fall her. grüße


----------



## gerdu (16. März 2015)

Das wird dann wohl zu spät, ich fahr wahrscheinlich Mi noch mal....


----------



## luckylocke (16. März 2015)

Hallo,
fährt jemand am Di Abend?


----------



## Raimund_G (16. März 2015)

jo, ich auf jeden fall, 18.30am Stein!!


----------



## luckylocke (16. März 2015)

Raimund_G schrieb:


> jo, ich auf jeden fall, 18.30am Stein!!


 Schön, ich bin auch am Start.


----------



## scotty007 (16. März 2015)

Können wir uns um 7 am VP treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (17. März 2015)

Ich will auch kommen.


----------



## Raimund_G (17. März 2015)

@martin:klar,Parkplatz lässt dich anfahren!! bis später


----------



## Raimund_G (17. März 2015)

weiß einer, ob es im wald schon trocken ist?? Stichwort "ohneschutzblech"


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. März 2015)

Jou, geht derzeit seht gut "ohne" ...


----------



## Raimund_G (18. März 2015)

moin moin, heute nochmal jemand lust zu fahren?! ich schlage um sechs am Schiff vor. 
grüße. ray


----------



## gerdu (18. März 2015)

Was sonst?


----------



## Denkpause (18. März 2015)

bin da!


----------



## Raimund_G (18. März 2015)

hab gerade erfahren, dass ich heute nicht darf wegen doppelter Impfung, so nen  Mist
viel Spaß. ich fahre aber auf jeden Fall morgen auch nochmal


----------



## Denkpause (18. März 2015)

ok, ich fahr heute und morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. März 2015)

Dabei; 6 Uhr Chinaschiff?


----------



## gerdu (18. März 2015)

Jo


----------



## gerdu (19. März 2015)

Leider nur ein mieses Handyfoto, war gestern nett beleuchtet.

Heut noch mal 18:30 am Stein....


----------



## Denkpause (19. März 2015)

bin dabei


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. März 2015)

Das Bild ist doch nicht schlecht geworden - wobei ich den Aufwand allein für unsere Begrüßung auch ein wenig übertrieben fand ...

Heute leider nicht dabei


----------



## sibu (19. März 2015)

gerdu schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 370669
> 
> Leider nur ein mieses Handyfoto, war gestern nett beleuchtet.


 Schlossleuchten ist verlängert und kommt am Wochenende nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (19. März 2015)

Manfred und ich starten morgen zu einer Tour im KoFo. Der Treffpunkt ist um 15:30 Uhr beim Wildschweingehege am Venusberg.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. März 2015)

... schade, muß zwischen 16:30 und 17 Uhr wieder zurück sein; werde wohl gegen 14 Uhr mit Jan starten ...


----------



## Raimund_G (23. März 2015)

Wäre heute abend jemand bei ner runde mtb dabei? Morgen solls ja wohl nicht so gemütlich werden. mein Vorschlag, 19.00am Schiff 
grüße. ray


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. März 2015)

... wäre gerne, muß das aber vorher abklären. Falls es geht, melde ich mich hier später Grüße B.

... und schon geklärt: Leider nicht dabei!


----------



## gerdu (23. März 2015)

Muss mich heute mal schonen, bin etwas erkältet....


----------



## Manfred (23. März 2015)

@ Ray. Ich will das gute Wetter ausnutzen. 19 Uhr Schiff werde ich finden.


----------



## luckylocke (24. März 2015)

Ich bin heute raus. Do wäre ich wieder am Start.


----------



## gerdu (24. März 2015)

Wenns trocken ist wäre ich bei einer langsamen Runde dabei...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. März 2015)

Gleichfalls bei Trockenheit dabei, aber wirklich langsam wg. erst allmählich abklingender Erkältung ...


----------



## scotty007 (24. März 2015)

Bin dabei - 19 Uhr Vinxeler PP?

Das mit dem "langsam" irritiert mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund_G (24. März 2015)

ich bin evtl auch dabei, langsam und mit dem fully! Wald ist immer noch ziemlich trocken


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. März 2015)

Start wo & wann: Stein um 18:00 oder 18:30 Uhr? Falls ich nix mehr höre, werde ich um 18:00 Uhr am Stein sein und dann über 1-2 x R-r-trail Vinxel-P um 19 Uhr anfahren. Grüße B.


----------



## Raimund_G (24. März 2015)

Heute doch raus, bin platt von den letzten zwei Tag. viel Spaß!


----------



## Denkpause (24. März 2015)

dabei um halb am stein.


----------



## Raimund_G (26. März 2015)

moin moin, will heute abend nochmal jemand fahren falls es nicht regnet?
grüße. ray


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. März 2015)

Bin heute zeitlich knapp dran und werde um 19 Uhr mit den Gemütlichfahrern starten sowie mit der STR 66 anfahren ...


----------



## luckylocke (26. März 2015)

Raimund_G schrieb:


> moin moin, will heute abend nochmal jemand fahren falls es nicht regnet?
> grüße. ray


Ich wäre ab 18. 00 Uhr parat☺


----------



## Raimund_G (26. März 2015)

dickes regengebiet im Anflug, denke ich gehe mal schnell laufen. sorry gernot


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. März 2015)

Saß jetzt schon fast 3 Wochen net aufm Radl, Dienstag also bitte piano, wie sonst auch ;-) Morgen ist erstmal 11h Hintern platt sitzen angesagt...
Immerhin war ich hier net ganz faul... Bis Dienstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund_G (26. März 2015)

Das sieht ja mal ziemlich nett aus, nur nicht nach Kalorienverbrennen ) Guten Flug!!


----------



## luckylocke (26. März 2015)

@Andi: Sieht echt cool aus.  Aber viele Hm macht man damit nicht, ne? Aber am Dienstag geht´s wieder rund.
Hast Du vielleicht noch ein Palmen und Strand-Bild?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. März 2015)

Cooles Bild; nächstes Mal bitte mitnehmen ...


----------



## luckylocke (27. März 2015)

Hi, 
wie sieht es bei euch mit Karfreitag aus? Ich würde gerne eine größere Tour durch die Eifel fahren, gerne in Kombination mit der Bahn. 
Gruß 
Gernot


----------



## Raimund_G (27. März 2015)

tendenziell Interesse, werde ich allerdings erst nächste Woche entscheiden können. Vielleicht nochmal Krönungsweg!? grüße ray


----------



## Manfred (27. März 2015)

Habe mir jetzt Karfreitag freigehalten. Will mit kommen, wenn das Wetter stimmt.
Dein Vorschlag mit der Bahn nach Monreal und dann den Elzbachtal und zurück nach Kaisersesch in Endert nach Cochem hört sich gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. März 2015)

Schöne Idee; habe mir gleichfalls den Freitag geblockt und hoffe, dass ich das in der nächsten Woche durchhalten kann ... Grüße Bernd.


----------



## DieterHaas (27. März 2015)

Evtl. auch dabei Gernot, entscheide ich nächste Woche, wegen Tod von Vater ! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## Denkpause (28. März 2015)

superidee, aber ich werde keine Zeit haben. :-(


----------



## Denkpause (28. März 2015)

superidee, aber ich werde keine Zeit haben. :-(


----------



## luckylocke (29. März 2015)

Gerade habe ich mal nach der Bahnverbindung nach Monreal geschaut. Es gibt leider eine Bahnbaustelle zwischen Remagen und Brohl. Es gibt jetzt folgende Möglichkeiten: a) Abfahrt ab Beuel bis Neuwied, über die Brücke nach Andernach radeln, dann die Bahn nach Monreal nehmen
b) ab Bonn Hbf starten, bis Andernach fahren und dann die Lücke bis Andernach, bzw. Brohl radeln, weiter ab Andernach mit der Bahn nach Monreal
Ich tüftel noch mit dem Bahnprogramm, sobald ich die Wetterprognose gesehen habe


----------



## gerdu (30. März 2015)

...falls trocken würde ich heut um 18 Uhr ab dem Chinaschiff ne Runde radeln, morgen solls eher noch schlechter werden....


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. März 2015)

... geht heute leider nicht ...


----------



## DieterHaas (30. März 2015)

Geht heute sehr wahrscheinlich nicht, zeitlich! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (30. März 2015)

Bei mir auch nicht


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. März 2015)

Wenns trocken bleibt würde ich wohl fahren. Muss aber noch nach Klamotten und dem Radl schauen. Wenn es nicht klappt sage ich bis 17:30, sonst bin ich 18:00 am Schiff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (31. März 2015)

Bei den Wetter passe ich heut Abend.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## gerdu (31. März 2015)

...würde mal sagen Alternativprogramm


----------



## luckylocke (31. März 2015)

Fährt noch jemand um 18:30 Uhr , Treffpunkt am Stein?


----------



## Denkpause (31. März 2015)

bin raus,...  :-(


----------



## sun909 (31. März 2015)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Fährt noch jemand um 18:30 Uhr , Treffpunkt am Stein?



Bei dem Wetter pass auf deine Rübe auf!


----------



## DieterHaas (31. März 2015)

Werde mal zum Stein fahren um 18:30 Uhr! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (31. März 2015)

... ihr Helden - hoffentlich hat es Spaß gemacht!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. April 2015)

Wie siehts mit ner lockeren Runde heute aus?


----------



## luckylocke (2. April 2015)

Am Karfreitag starten Bernd und ich in die Eifel. Die Bahn fährt um 8:57 Uhr vom Bonner Hbf. Wenn noch jemand Interesse an der ca. 67 km mit langen Tour hat, einfach dazu gesellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. April 2015)

Morgen wie gewohnt?!


----------



## Raimund_G (6. April 2015)

würde ich sagen. Wetter sieht gut aus. Vielleicht nochmal rennrad diese Woche? grüße. Raimund


----------



## gerdu (6. April 2015)

Was sonst? 

Wollte nicht der ein oder andere Do laufen?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. April 2015)

Logo!


----------



## luckylocke (7. April 2015)

Dabei


----------



## scotty007 (7. April 2015)

19 Uhr Vinxel ok für Euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. April 2015)

19:00:00 MESZ


----------



## Raimund_G (7. April 2015)

Wieviel Zeitverschiebung ist das jetzt genau??


----------



## Manfred (7. April 2015)

Komme auch.


----------



## Raimund_G (8. April 2015)

jemand lust auf moderate KoFo-Action mit fully? 
Treffpunkt 18.15 Meckenheimer Allee Ecke Beethovenstr. 
grüße. Ray


----------



## Denkpause (8. April 2015)

War bei Bonn Cycling - danach mit Keke im Pawlow gewesen! Sonst keiner da,...  Viele Grüße von Keke! VGU


----------



## gerdu (8. April 2015)

Knapp verpasst, Kofo & Addi, dann P. verweigert....


----------



## DieterHaas (9. April 2015)

Radelt heute jemand von Euch, 18:00 Uhr? Uwe? Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (9. April 2015)

..muss mir heut beim laufen die 1:21 von Andi zurückholen.


----------



## nullpunkt (9. April 2015)

Moin Bonner Biker!

Ich bin im Dezember nach Bonn gezogen. Ursprünglich komme ich aus dem wunderbaren Weserbergland (Hameln, Niedersachsen). Dort habe ich auch meinen ersten "Nightride" erleben dürfen und kann mich nur anschließen, dass das unglaublich Spaß macht - anbei ein Beweisvideo meiner sehr vorsichtigen Jungfernfahrt (ich in blauer Jacke und grüner Buxe):






Aufgrund meines Umzugs und meines Jobs war es mir bisher nicht möglich, mich großartig in Bonn umzusehen, was "Mitfahrmöglichkeiten" angeht, um die Region und die Menschen dieser Region kennenzulernen. Jetzt ergibt sich jedoch das ein oder andere Loch im Terminkalender und auch das Wetter wird besser. Von daher: Wer mich mal mitfahren lassen will (ob Nachts oder am Tag), der mag sich hier melden.

Gruß
Torben


----------



## gerdu (10. April 2015)

...wir sind hier nicht so kompliziert, einfach vorbeikommen und gucken ob's passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund_G (13. April 2015)

hallo Leute, 
morgen um 18.30 am Stein vor dem t-campus? 
ich bin am Start!


----------



## gerdu (13. April 2015)

Watt sonst, evtl. mal die "direkt nach dem Biken zum P." Saison eröffnen.


----------



## Raimund_G (13. April 2015)

das halte ich für ne sehr gute Idee!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. April 2015)

... bis mindestens Mitte nächster Woche raus wegen Überlast ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. April 2015)

Gernot, Du bist doch immer wieder für Überraschungen gut ...


----------



## Denkpause (13. April 2015)

versuche pünktlich am Stein zu sein, P klappt sicher


----------



## luckylocke (13. April 2015)

Ich versuche es auch. Ihr braucht aber nicht auf mich zu warten.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. April 2015)

Logo.


----------



## Manfred (14. April 2015)

Komme mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (14. April 2015)

Dabei! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Raimund_G (16. April 2015)

moin moin, heute ist mal rennrad runde über blankenberg angesagt. Treffpunkt ist 18 uhr china Schiff, 1100hm und 70 km. grüße. ray


----------



## gerdu (16. April 2015)

Dabei...


----------



## luckylocke (16. April 2015)

Ich schaff es leider nicht.


----------



## gerdu (20. April 2015)

Heut jemand Lust auf ne relaxte Runde?


----------



## DieterHaas (20. April 2015)

Heute schon mit einem Team tagsüber unterwegs, Uwe!
Morgen am Start! Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (20. April 2015)

@gerdu:
An was für ne Runde hast du gedacht?


----------



## gerdu (20. April 2015)

Ab 19 Uhr / Chinaschiff 2 Stunden durchs Siebengebirge und dann zum Pawlow....


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (20. April 2015)

Sry, jetzt erst gelesen, war unterwegs...
Morgen abend 18:30 am Campus?


----------



## gerdu (21. April 2015)

Bin am Start....


----------



## luckylocke (21. April 2015)

Dabei


----------



## Manfred (21. April 2015)

auch dabei


----------



## Raimund_G (21. April 2015)

ich schlage heute fully Technik Tour inkl trätsch + stenzel rechts vor! gibt's dafür ne Mehrheit? Sonst bis gleich! ray


----------



## Denkpause (21. April 2015)

war gerade mit dem Rennrad auf dem Brocken, und heute nicht dabei. müsst Ihr ohne meine Tricks und Tipps auskommen ;-)


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. April 2015)

Auch dabei. Aber nicht mitm Fully ;-)


----------



## scotty007 (21. April 2015)

Ich fahre heute nochmal mit der Konkurrenz. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja im technischen Teil irgendwo an der Wand. 

@gerdu: Danach das übliche?
@Denkpause: schönen Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (21. April 2015)

...hab eh nur das Fully hier.

Tendenziell würde ich uns mal so um ca. 21:15 im P. vermuten..


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. April 2015)

Ich bin heute 19Uhr Vinxel, OK ??


----------



## luckylocke (21. April 2015)

Komme mit dem HT.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. April 2015)

So, heute bin ich leider noch verhindert, aber morgen sieht es aber gut aus; jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## gerdu (23. April 2015)

Würde heute so um 6 ab dem Chinaschiff ne kleine Rennradelspazierfahrt machen...

Morgen kann ich nicht.


----------



## Raimund_G (23. April 2015)

bin dabei!


----------



## gerdu (23. April 2015)

Aufgrund der zahlreichen Nachfragen was mit kleiner Rennradspazierfahrt gemeint ist: Keine Ahnung, entscheiden wir spontan - vielleicht ne abgekürzte Blankenberg Runde...


----------



## Raimund_G (23. April 2015)

immer noch dabei!


----------



## Raimund_G (24. April 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> So, heute bin ich leider noch verhindert, aber morgen sieht es aber gut aus; jemand Lust & Zeit?


Interesse ist da! was für ne Uhrzeit hattest du dir denn  vorgestellt? Wollte evtl heute nachmittag noch zum hunds, da ist heute große Aktion! grüße. ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. April 2015)

Moin, kann ab 15 Uhr starten, gerne aber auch später; Dieter wollte evtl. auch mitkommen. Wir könnten aber auch beim hunds vorbei (müßte auch noch was kaufen) und dann Venusberg & Kottenforst fahren ...


----------



## Raimund_G (24. April 2015)

mir wäre recht, erst zum hunds und dann aufs bike, oder 17.15 bis 17.30 ab stein und ins 7g. Heute gerne eher technisch.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. April 2015)

17:15 ab Stein & dann technisch von mir aus gerne; werde aber noch die Rückmeldung von Dieter abwarten


----------



## Raimund_G (24. April 2015)

ok, halten wir mal so fest. 17.15 am stein, mal schauen wer sich noch dazu gesellt. wir auch locker heute, nen Arbeitskollege von mir wollte mitkommen, der nicht ganz volllgasfest ist.


----------



## gerdu (24. April 2015)

Denke ich werde aus Selbstschutzgründen dem Hunds lieber fern bleiben.....


----------



## DieterHaas (24. April 2015)

Bin zu 90% dabei, wenn ich nicht pünktlich bin, bitte nicht warten! Sonst wieder Dienstag! Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. April 2015)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Bin zu 90% dabei, wenn ich nicht pünktlich bin, bitte nicht warten! Sonst wieder Dienstag! Gruß Dieter


... falls es nur wenige Minuten sind, kannst Du mir auch eine SMS schicken ...


----------



## Raimund_G (25. April 2015)




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. April 2015)

... da mußte ich für das Photo zu schnell fahren, weil der Dieter hinter mir her war ... ;-); gibt es noch mehr Bilder?


----------



## Raimund_G (27. April 2015)




----------



## Raimund_G (27. April 2015)

Qualität leider doch net so gut wie ich mir das gedacht hatte. und leider keines in der flugphase.


----------



## Manfred (27. April 2015)

Morgen werde ich pausieren, habe einen Termin Vorbesprechung 24h Duisburg.
Falls das Wetter ok ist , viel Spaß euch


----------



## luckylocke (27. April 2015)

Bin morgen auch auswärts unterwegs.


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (28. April 2015)

Leider passt es zeitlich heute nicht. Viel Spaß


----------



## DieterHaas (28. April 2015)

Heute nicht dabei! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. April 2015)

Heute jemand am Start? Vielleicht bleibt es ja halbwegs trocken ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (30. April 2015)

Erst wieder am Start am Dienstag 12.05.2015 Grüße Dieter


----------



## gerdu (30. April 2015)

Schöne Grüße aus den Bergen.....


----------



## luckylocke (1. Mai 2015)

Schönen Gruß in die Berge und einen schönen Urlaub noch


----------



## DieterHaas (1. Mai 2015)

Schönen Gruß auch und einen schönen Urlaub wünscht Euch Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Mai 2015)

schönes photo!


----------



## gerdu (5. Mai 2015)

Heute jemand am Start?


----------



## Raimund_G (5. Mai 2015)

moin moin, ich werde das heute spontan entscheiden. bin noch unschlüssig ob rennrad oder mtb. grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. Mai 2015)

Bin heute nicht in Bonn!


----------



## luckylocke (5. Mai 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Bin heute nicht in Bonn!


Dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (5. Mai 2015)

Mache ich heute vom Wetter abhänig.


----------



## gerdu (5. Mai 2015)

Das mache ich eigentlich immer...


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (5. Mai 2015)

Hardtail Tour wäre ich dabei


----------



## gerdu (5. Mai 2015)

Ich denke das passt heute nicht, wenn ich fahre möchte ich eine schnelle Trainingsrunde drehen. Der Anfängertreff fährt aber heute auch um 18 Uhr. Die sind übrigens lange keine Anfänger mehr, fahren inzwischen vielen Leuten zu schnell, aber langsamer als der Nachtbiker Treff, ich denke das passt besser. 

Gruss...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Mai 2015)

Der Regen scheint ja durch zu sein. Ich muss heute endlich mal wieder raus, also 18:30 am Stein zu ner knaller Runde ;-)


----------



## gerdu (6. Mai 2015)

Heute um 18 Uhr ab dem Chinaschiff ne Runde Rennradeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Mai 2015)

Geht bei mir nicht, schon ab 17 Uhr P&R Ramersdorf unterwegs ...


----------



## gerdu (6. Mai 2015)

Halben Tag frei?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Mai 2015)

Nicht ganz: Seit 7 Uhr am Schreibtisch, um heute abend das gute Wetter ausnutzen zu können ...


----------



## gerdu (6. Mai 2015)

6:55 - Strike!


----------



## gerdu (6. Mai 2015)

...würde aufgrund der doch etwas instabilen Wetterlage auf's MTB umschwenken, wenn's um 18 Uhr regnet schwenke ich um auf die Couch.


----------



## Raimund_G (6. Mai 2015)

ok, ist mir auch recht.dann bleibts bei 1800 am Schiff. ich werde mal das schwere rad mitnehmen!


----------



## luckylocke (7. Mai 2015)

Heute um 18:30 Uhr mit dem MTB am Stein?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Mai 2015)

... beruflich unterwegs ...


----------



## Raimund_G (7. Mai 2015)

ich kanns leider noch nicht sicher sagen, bin auf ner Schulung und weiß noch nicht wann ich wieder zurück in bonn bin. melde mich jo nachher nochmal. grüße. ray


----------



## gerdu (7. Mai 2015)

...bin ziemlich im Eimer von den ganzen Heizerrunden.

Falls ich mich motivieren kann würde ich eher ein bisschen mit den Anfängern mitrollen, die fahren um 18 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (12. Mai 2015)

...wie schaut's denn heute mit einer gepflegten Runde zum P. aus?


----------



## Raimund_G (12. Mai 2015)

bei mir ist heute abend laufrunde angesagt. melde mich danach nochmal mit ner konkreten ansage. grüße. ray


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. Mai 2015)

Heute auswärts unterwegs, aber Mi.-Fr. abends gut ansprechbar; Mi. wohl mit Flo T-bach etc. ...


----------



## luckylocke (12. Mai 2015)

Hi Folks,
ich bin auf Achse und weiss nicht, ob ich es schaffe. Wahrscheinlich wird es eng, ihr braucht nicht warten.
Viel Spaß


----------



## DieterHaas (12. Mai 2015)

Evtl. dabei, muß schauen  Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Mai 2015)

ich hab hier noch so etwas wo man anwesend sein muss, ich gebe die bis 17:30 per sms bescheid obs bei mir mit 18:30 am stein klappt oder net.


----------



## scotty007 (12. Mai 2015)

Ich wäre dabei, falls 19 Uhr Vinxel... Gerne auch P.


----------



## gerdu (12. Mai 2015)

Lass uns 19 Uhr Vinxel sagen, dann muss ich nicht an 2 Punkten warten. Der Martin DU kommt auch mit....


----------



## Manfred (12. Mai 2015)

bin 18:30 Uhr am Stein, dann komme ich (wir ) nach Vinxel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund_G (15. Mai 2015)

wollte um 4 zu ner eierrunde mit am mit  hohem trailanteil ab tcampus aufbrechen. jemand bock? grüße. ray


----------



## Raimund_G (15. Mai 2015)

sorry, Korrektur 17 uhr am Stein!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Mai 2015)

Kann evtl. dabei sein; melde mich hier noch einmal, wenn es klappt!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Mai 2015)

Bin dabei, 17 Uhr am Stein. Wer noch?


----------



## Raimund_G (15. Mai 2015)

sind noch nen mein Arbeitskollege und sein Kumpel. heizen ausgeschlossen!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Mai 2015)

hört sich gut an ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (18. Mai 2015)

Heute jemand dabei?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Mai 2015)

Heute & morgen geht's nicht.

Hat jemand Lust & Zeit, am kommenden langen Wochenende eine längere Tour zu fahren?


----------



## luckylocke (18. Mai 2015)

Bin raus


----------



## gerdu (19. Mai 2015)

Bin heute dienstlich unterwegs, müsste aber 19 Uhr in Vinxel schaffe, kommt sonst wer?


----------



## luckylocke (19. Mai 2015)

Hi, ich


----------



## Raimund_G (19. Mai 2015)

ich komm auch, erstmal um 18.30 am Stein! grüße. ray


----------



## luckylocke (19. Mai 2015)

Raimund_G schrieb:


> ich komm auch, erstmal um 18.30 am Stein! grüße. ray


Dann komm ich dann mal dort vorbei


----------



## Manfred (19. Mai 2015)

Plane auch um 18:30 zukommen am Stein zu sein.


----------



## scotty007 (19. Mai 2015)

Wohl auch um 19 Uhr am VP....


----------



## scotty007 (19. Mai 2015)

Bei mir klappt's heute leider doch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund_G (21. Mai 2015)

wer fährt heute und was wird gefahren? rennrad oder mtb!? bin für alles zu haben! grüße. ray


----------



## gerdu (21. Mai 2015)

Wäre beim MTB dabei, schaffe wohl aber erst 18:30 am Schiff...


----------



## Denkpause (21. Mai 2015)

ivh fahre RCB Rennrad in die Eifel!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. Mai 2015)

Klappt wohl heute nicht; schade. Würde aber gerne morgen eine Runde fahren, so ab 16 oder 17 Uhr Grüße Bernd.


----------



## Raimund_G (21. Mai 2015)

@Bernd: morgen bin ich auch am Start, schlage 16.30 am stein vor!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. Mai 2015)

Raimund_G schrieb:


> @Bernd: morgen bin ich auch am Start, schlage 16.30 am stein vor!


OK!


----------



## Raimund_G (21. Mai 2015)

18.30 heute am  Stein  bin ich am Start!!


----------



## gerdu (21. Mai 2015)

Stein könnte bei mir knapp werden, Schiff wäre besser - oder ich melde mich noch mal falls ich hier früher fertig werde....


----------



## Raimund_G (21. Mai 2015)

ok, passt auch, schiff schlägt stein!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (21. Mai 2015)

Sind hier etwas schneller fertig als geplant, würde auch 18 Uhr am Schiff schaffen...


----------



## Raimund_G (21. Mai 2015)

ok, dann 18 uhr am Schiff!!


----------



## luckylocke (21. Mai 2015)

Ich werde mich morgen auch um 16:30 Uhr am Stein einfinden.


----------



## Raimund_G (26. Mai 2015)

die Herren, wie schauts denn heute aus mit fietsen?? normal? 
grüße. Ray


----------



## gerdu (26. Mai 2015)

Wat sonst..


----------



## luckylocke (26. Mai 2015)

Ich bin heute Abend am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. Mai 2015)

Leider heute nicht am Start - obwohl der neue Antrieb am Sonntag gut funktioniert hat: Danke, Gernot!


----------



## Manfred (26. Mai 2015)

bin raus, 
muss gleich nochmals zu Hunds, mein Bike(black sin) hat wieder Heimweh. Diesmal wieder der Rahmen, da sind ein paar Schrauben am Schaltwerkauge geflüchtet. Tolles Rad
Euch viel Spaß


----------



## gerdu (27. Mai 2015)

Heute um 18 Uhr ab dem Chinaschiff eine mittelschnelle Runde...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Mai 2015)

Wie sieht es Freitagnachmittag aus: Jemand dabei? Grüße Bernd.


----------



## Raimund_G (28. Mai 2015)

jo, murat und ich wären ab 16.30  am Stein dabei!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Mai 2015)

Passt!


----------



## Raimund_G (28. Mai 2015)

top, dann bis morgen. ps wird aber Cappuccino-tempo!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Mai 2015)

Gerne; bergab können wir ja dann sehen; Murat soll sich nicht langweilen ...


----------



## Raimund_G (29. Mai 2015)

@Rosinante: ich muss heute leider stornieren, tut mir leid, ich hoffe es findet sich noch jemand. murat kann auch net! grüsse und ein erholsames Wochenende. ray


----------



## Sittenstrolch (29. Mai 2015)

Könnt Ihr das Thema mal bitte umbenennen in "Nacktbiken in Bonn"?

Denn immer wenn ich hier vorbeiscrolle lese ich "Nacktbiken in Bonn" und muss dann immer 2mal hingucken, das ist anstrengend. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund_G (29. Mai 2015)

verdammt, der erste ders geblickt hat! "nachtbiken" ist tatsächlich nur Tarnung


----------



## aceofspades (29. Mai 2015)




----------



## sibu (29. Mai 2015)

Raimund_G schrieb:


> verdammt, der erste ders geblickt hat! "nachtbiken" ist tatsächlich nur Tarnung


Es gab (gibt?) mal die Seite www .nacktradeln.de ACHTUNG: Nicht während der Arbeitszeit anklicken, und daher hier auch ohne direkten Link


----------



## luckylocke (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
ist heute Abend jemand am Start?


----------



## gerdu (2. Juni 2015)

Klar, was sonst.

Hatten mal überlegt zum HCM zu fahren...


----------



## Manfred (2. Juni 2015)

Muß mal wieder zum HundS , mein 29er will wieder in die Werkstatt, wie nach jeden WE, habe aber noch genug andere Räder. Werde kommen.


----------



## frankcasalla (2. Juni 2015)

Ich würde mich heute auch gerne mal wieder einklinken,wenn möglich?
Grüße,

Frank ( der mit dem Cannondale)


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Juni 2015)

Am Freitag noch jemand am Start?


----------



## GoldMTB (5. Juni 2015)

Ja gerne, wann und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. Juni 2015)

Schade, bin vor 5 Min. zurückgekommen!


----------



## GoldMTB (5. Juni 2015)

Schade,


----------



## gerdu (7. Juni 2015)

Heute noch jemand Lust auf Biergarten oder P?


----------



## luckylocke (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
ist heute Abend jemand am Start zu einer kleinen Spazierfahrt im 7GB?


----------



## Raimund_G (9. Juni 2015)

dabei, mit gemütlichfahrrad!


----------



## gerdu (9. Juni 2015)

Klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (9. Juni 2015)

Eine Überraschung, muß nicht zum HundS mein Rad hat am WE gehalten. Bin dabei.


----------



## Raimund_G (11. Juni 2015)

moin moin, wer hat heut lust auf eine sehr lockere spazierfahrt?  Treffpunkt 18 am china Schiff. grüße. ray  ps schwere bikes sind kein Problem


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. Juni 2015)

@Ray: Ist schon klar, welche Startnummer eure Staffel am Sonntag bekommt und wann der Start erfolgt? Wollte meinen Jungs einmal echte Helden zeigen ...


----------



## Raimund_G (11. Juni 2015)

haha, da fahren bestimmt irgendwo Helden rum, ich werd mal nachfragen  
sag dir am Samstag abend nochmal Bescheid, dann haben wir nummern etc. 
grüße!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. Juni 2015)

Raimund_G schrieb:


> haha, da fahren bestimmt irgendwo Helden rum, ich werd mal nachfragen
> sag dir am Samstag abend nochmal Bescheid, dann haben wir nummern etc.
> grüße!



Sehr schön, bitte per SMS, da ich dann unterwegs und offline sein muß! Meine Mobilnummer hast Du?


----------



## Raimund_G (11. Juni 2015)

klaro, hab ich, sag dir rechtzeitig beschieden!


----------



## gerdu (11. Juni 2015)

...wir sind ja mit 2 Teams am Start, mich erkennst Du an der Wampe und den unrasierten Beinen.

@Ray: muss mich heute nochmal schonen, 2Tage Regeneration ist in meinem Alter zu wenig. Wär aber im P. dabei...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. Juni 2015)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...wir sind ja mit 2 Teams am Start, mich erkennst Du an der Wampe und den unrasierten Beinen.
> 
> ... die unrasierten Beine glaube ich dir, die Wampe gehört aber mir ... kannst Du mir auch eure Startnummer und -zeit SMSen?


----------



## Raimund_G (11. Juni 2015)

ok, top, dann roll ich mal mit den Anfängern mit und wird sehen uns dann im P.!!


----------



## gerdu (11. Juni 2015)

Klar, schiick mal die Nummer per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
sind die Feierlichkeiten vorbei? Dann können wir heute zu einer Runde starten. Ich bin um 18:30 Uhr am Stein.


----------



## gerdu (16. Juni 2015)

Klar, aber locker.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. Juni 2015)

ich weiß leider noch net ob ich es schaffe  und wenn dann nur humpelnd ;-)


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. Juni 2015)

... nicht in BN - ihr Helden!


----------



## DieterHaas (16. Juni 2015)

Bin dabei! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Benacussi (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo! Bin vielleicht auch mal wieder am Start. Gruß Uta


----------



## Manfred (16. Juni 2015)

wie immer...locker


----------



## Denkpause (16. Juni 2015)

dabei!


----------



## gerdu (17. Juni 2015)

Heute noch mal jemand Lust auf ne lockere Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denkpause (17. Juni 2015)

Heute bin ich raus. :-/


----------



## Manfred (21. Juni 2015)

6 Stundenrennen am 20.09.2015 in Koblenz
Wer hat Lust am 20.09.2015 in Koblenz zu starten http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/10021/607
Wäre schön wenn wir einpaar 2er Teams finden


----------



## Manfred (22. Juni 2015)

Wenn das Wetter morgen so gut ist, wie heute, schlage ich vor direkt sich in Bonn zu treffen, z.B. beim Inder


----------



## luckylocke (22. Juni 2015)

@Manfred: Morgen Mittag soll es aufhören mit dem Wassernachschub von oben. Ich wäre dann ganz normal am Start. Wenn sich die Wettervögel geirrt haben sollten, wäre ich auch beim Inder dabei.

In der Woche vom 16. bis zum 23. August sind Ulle, Andi und ich in Steinegg (Südtirol). Hat jemand Bock mitzukommen?


----------



## gerdu (23. Juni 2015)

@Manfred: 6 Stunden Rennen wird bei mir eher nicht klappen, höchstens kurzfristig. 

@Gernot: Steinegg klappt auch nicht, allerdings wäre ich echt enttäuscht wenn nicht mal einer von Euch die Wand schafft.

@alle: schaffe biken heute nicht, wäre aber beim Abendprogramm dabei.


----------



## Denkpause (23. Juni 2015)

Je nach Wetter beim Biken dabei. Abendprogramm wohl auch.  
Die Wand ist für Rennradfahrer sowieso unbezwingbar,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (23. Juni 2015)

Gernot! Würde gerne mit Dir mal über Steinegg reden, evtl. dabei!!!!  Heute Abend weiß ich noch nicht! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Juni 2015)

Schaffe heute leider net...


----------



## luckylocke (23. Juni 2015)

@Manfred: bei welchem Inder und wann? Ich gebe es auf. Es ist mir zu nass. Heute wird geschlemmt;-).


----------



## Manfred (23. Juni 2015)

Ja, wir waren vor einen halben Jahr beim Taj India Restaurant in der Kölnstr.49.
Der ist ok, denn würde ich jetzt mal vorschlagen um 20 Uhr.
Ist das ok?


----------



## luckylocke (23. Juni 2015)

Jau, 20.00 Uhr ist okay. Bis später


----------



## gerdu (23. Juni 2015)

..dabei, bring noch nen Kumpel mit.

ab 5 Personen sollten wir nen Tisch reservieren...


----------



## Denkpause (23. Juni 2015)

dabei!


----------



## scotty007 (23. Juni 2015)

Wenn noch ein Platz frei wäre, würde ich auch kommen...


----------



## DieterHaas (23. Juni 2015)

Weiß noch nicht, evtl. auch! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (23. Juni 2015)

Hat jetzt jemand nen Tisch reserviert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (23. Juni 2015)

Habe jetzt einen Platz für 8 Leute bestellt


----------



## gerdu (23. Juni 2015)

Super, sollte passen....bis gleich.


----------



## Raimund_G (30. Juni 2015)

moin moin, heute normal? ich bin dabei! grüße ray


----------



## gerdu (30. Juni 2015)

...hab keine anderen Hobbys


----------



## Benacussi (30. Juni 2015)

....dabei - zumindest am Startpunkt ;-)


----------



## Denkpause (30. Juni 2015)

... dabei, aber nur am Endpunkt.


----------



## cyclopath (1. Juli 2015)

War eine schöne Runde gestern. Danke fürs mitnehmen. Wenn es mal wieder passt würde ich gerne nochmal mitfahren.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## gerdu (2. Juli 2015)

Heute noch mal jemand?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (2. Juli 2015)

Jep! Evtl. Start etwas früher wg. Gewitterneigung im Lauf des späten Abends?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (2. Juli 2015)

Früher als 18 Uhr am Chinaschiff schaffe ich nicht.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (2. Juli 2015)

18 Uhr CC ist gut!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. Juli 2015)

ich eier auch mal mit


----------



## cyclopath (3. Juli 2015)

Da ich ein paar Leute von euch schon kennen gelernt habe, wollte ich hier einfach mal fragen, ob jemand Lust hat mit uns im 4er Team beim 24 Stunden Rennen in Duisburg am 1. August zu fahren. Bei uns ist leider ein Fahrer ausgefallen und wir suchen derzeit immer noch nach Ersatz. Bitte Weitersagen und bei Interesse bitte melden. Es kann auch gerne eine Fahrerin sein.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. Juli 2015)

Heute jemand am Start?

@oli: Habe auf deine Anfrage nicht reagiert, da ich hier ja als Bremsklotz agiere ...


----------



## Benacussi (3. Juli 2015)

@Oliver: ich habe meine Teilnahme in Duisburg gecancelt, da ich in den Alpen bin. Fährst du Samstag um 14 Uhr ? Ich bin dabei - allerdings soll es richtig heiss werden ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (3. Juli 2015)

...


----------



## Raimund_G (3. Juli 2015)

@Rosinante: wann solls los gehen? Muss so ca 18.30 wieder da sein!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. Juli 2015)

Raimund_G schrieb:


> @Rosinante: wann solls los gehen? Muss so ca 18.30 wieder da sein!



Dass kommt mir entgegen, da ich den Arbeitsnachmittag auf den kühleren Abend geschoben habe; ab wann kannst Du den starten?


----------



## Raimund_G (3. Juli 2015)

ich würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns um 15.30 beim addi?!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. Juli 2015)

Raimund_G schrieb:


> ich würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns um 15.30 beim addi?!


Jep!


----------



## cyclopath (3. Juli 2015)

Benacussi schrieb:


> @Oliver: ich habe meine Teilnahme in Duisburg gecancelt, da ich in den Alpen bin. Fährst du Samstag um 14 Uhr ? Ich bin dabei - allerdings soll es richtig heiss werden ;-)


Diesen Samstag kann ich nicht, bin auf einer Familienfeier.


----------



## GoldMTB (6. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Morgen Abend?!
Wann und wo?


----------



## luckylocke (7. Juli 2015)

Wenn es nicht gewittert, dann bin ich um 18:30 Uhr am Stein.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Juli 2015)

Heute nicht in Bonn, evtl. aber Do. am Start


----------



## gerdu (7. Juli 2015)

Erst morgen wieder in Bonn, dann würde ich aber fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (7. Juli 2015)

Ich bin heute raus.


----------



## DieterHaas (8. Juli 2015)

Hallo, zusammen! Heute kann ich nicht, hätte morgen Donnerstag ab 13:00 Uhr Zeit, evtl. Bernd, sonst morgen Abend wann Ihr wollt! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Juli 2015)

@Dieter: Gerne morgen früher & sehr technisch; laß`uns alles weitere per PN oder SMS ausmachen!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. Juli 2015)

Ich werde wohl wenns net zu unangenehm wird mitm Regen aufs Rennrad steigen, jemand Interesse? Starten würde ich spätestens um 18Uhr.


----------



## gerdu (8. Juli 2015)

Zum Rennradeln ist mir das Wetter zu unsicher, würde um 18 Uhr ab dem Chinaschiff MTBikeln...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. Juli 2015)

Ok, dann bin ich 18Uhr am Schiff.


----------



## gerdu (9. Juli 2015)

Heut noch mal jemand?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Juli 2015)

Familienbedingt wohl früher unterwegs; falls sich 'was ändert, melde ich mich ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Juli 2015)

gerdu schrieb:


> Heut noch mal jemand?


Wäre dabei; 18 Uhr wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund_G (9. Juli 2015)

am china Schiff!


----------



## gerdu (9. Juli 2015)

Chinaschiff, wie immer Do.


----------



## Benacussi (13. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
in unserem 8er Team bei Rad am Ring (Termin 25./26.07.) ist leider ein Fahrer ausgefallen. Hat jemand Lust einzuspringen ??
Wir sind mit einem 4er Team und einem 8er Team vor Ort - Organisiert ist alles............


----------



## gerdu (14. Juli 2015)

...an dem WE bin ich verhindert. 

Heut jemand am Start?


----------



## Raimund_G (14. Juli 2015)

ich denke ich bin dabei, Abendprogramm allerdings raus!


----------



## DieterHaas (14. Juli 2015)

Bin am Start ! Bis nachher, Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (14. Juli 2015)

19 Uhr Vinxel ok? Dürfen auch nicht so leichte Räder mitfahren?


----------



## gerdu (14. Juli 2015)

Was ist mit nicht so leichten Fahrern?


----------



## luckylocke (14. Juli 2015)

Bin auch dabei.
@scotty007 : im Vergleich zu einem Panzer ist dein Rad leicht;-)


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Juli 2015)

gerdu schrieb:


> Was ist mit nicht so leichten Fahrern?


... der ist heute nicht dabei, da nicht in Bonn ...


----------



## scotty007 (14. Juli 2015)

Alles klar. Die Frage hätte ich mir sparen können...


----------



## Manfred (14. Juli 2015)

Bin heute noch draußen, euch noch viel Spaß.


----------



## gerdu (16. Juli 2015)

Wir fahren heute noch mal um 18 Uhr ab dem Chinaschiff....


----------



## Raimund_G (16. Juli 2015)

Dabei!!


----------



## Benacussi (16. Juli 2015)

Dabei


----------



## Raimund_G (28. Juli 2015)

wer fährt heut? bin noch nen bissl schlapp von rad am ring aber nen bisschen die beine frei piddeln sollte schon drin sein!
grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (28. Juli 2015)

Klar...


----------



## luckylocke (28. Juli 2015)

Dabei!


----------



## Denkpause (28. Juli 2015)




----------



## Denkpause (28. Juli 2015)

dabei


----------



## DieterHaas (28. Juli 2015)

Leider Eigentümerversammlung! Euch viel Spaß ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (29. Juli 2015)

...heute mal eine Rennradtour nach Dernau zum Jan zwecks gepflegtem Abendessen. Licht nicht vergessen.

Abfahrt 18 Uhr ab dem Chinaschiff...


----------



## luckylocke (29. Juli 2015)

Ich wäre dabei...
Wo wollt ihr denn zum KoFo hoch? Da würde ich dann warten.


----------



## gerdu (29. Juli 2015)

Wenn keiner einen besseren Vorschlag hat würde ich über die Südbrücke, Rheinaue, Godesberg, Waldklinik fahren...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. Juli 2015)

Unabhängig vom Treffpunkt, laut Homepage ist heute Ruhetag http://mund-art.eu/11.html . Würde aber trotzdem ne Rennradrunde durch die Eifel drehen wollen, so 2.5h oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (29. Juli 2015)

Das wirft die Planung ja komplett durcheinander...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. Juli 2015)

Bisher sinds Gernot und ich, wir treffen uns 18:15 in Poppelsdorf gegenüber vom Edeka in Richtung Ippendorf. https://www.google.de/maps/place/Ve...2!3m1!1s0x47bee30066ae91df:0x5af9e8d7f6af4b87

Falls das net so passt, können wir auch noch einen weiteren Treffpunkt im Kofo dann ausmachen, z.B. 18:30 hier an der Kreuzung im Kofo https://www.google.de/maps/place/Ve...2!3m1!1s0x47bee30066ae91df:0x5af9e8d7f6af4b87 wo der Weg vom Waldkrankenhaus und der Weg aus Ippendorf sich schneiden.


----------



## gerdu (29. Juli 2015)

Eigentlich war ja in diesem Fall das Ziel der Weg. Würde mich daher ausklinken und lieber gemütlich rechtsrheinisch rollen. Einem evtllen Abendprogramm wäre ich nicht abgeneigt, z.B mal wieder Addi, da müsste man dann aber so bis 20:45 sein...


----------



## DieterHaas (29. Juli 2015)

Fahre Freitag so gegen Mittag eine größere Runde, hat jemand Lust und Zeit mitzukommen! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. Juli 2015)

Ok, also 18.00 China lockere Mtb runde? Sollte bis dahin ein fahrfertiges radl zusammen bekommen


----------



## luckylocke (29. Juli 2015)

Seid ihr dann 18.15 am Stein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denkpause (30. Juli 2015)

heute 18 Uhr Chinaschiff. Dann Ho Chi Min Pfad?


----------



## gerdu (30. Juli 2015)

...wäre dabei falls das Wetter passt


----------



## Raimund_G (30. Juli 2015)

ich wäre auch  dabei wenn das Wetter paßt!


----------



## luckylocke (30. Juli 2015)

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an☺


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. Juli 2015)

Falls ihr net fahrt, alternativ Inder?


----------



## gerdu (30. Juli 2015)

Mir ist zu özelig, geh lieber laufen, Inder wär ok.


----------



## Denkpause (30. Juli 2015)

ich fahre


----------



## luckylocke (30. Juli 2015)

Sorry, ich bin nach einem Blick in das Regenradar auch raus.
Gerdu und ich sind um 20.00 beim Inder,bitte um Meldung, damit ich einen Tisch reservieren kann ☺


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. Juli 2015)

Bin auch beim Inder! Bitte einplanen ☺


----------



## Denkpause (3. August 2015)

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...en-Reifen-durchs-Gelaende-article1689125.html
Morgen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (3. August 2015)

...Aufgrund des morgen angesagten Regens würde ich auf heute switchen.


----------



## Raimund_G (3. August 2015)

Wäre dabei,wenn ich nach dem schwimmtraining nicht zu Matsch bin!


----------



## gerdu (3. August 2015)

...kann ja nicht schlimmer sein als nach einem harten Arbeitstag.


----------



## DieterHaas (3. August 2015)

Wäre ab 19:00 Uhr dabei !  oder man müßte sich ca. 19:30 Uhr irgendwo treffen, kannst ja mal Dein Handy mitnehmen Uwe! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## gerdu (3. August 2015)

Hi Dieter, das wird mir zu spät, ich wollte so um 18 Uhr ab dem Chinaschiff fahren, kannst uns dann höchstens noch am Pawlow treffen...Gruss


----------



## gerdu (3. August 2015)

Wir treffen uns jetzt um 18 Uhr mit Rennrad am Chinaschiff....


----------



## DieterHaas (3. August 2015)

O.K. fahre MTB alleine! Gruß und gute Tour Dieter


----------



## gerdu (6. August 2015)

Heute noch mal um 18 Uhr ab dem ChinasSchiff mit dem MTB....


----------



## luckylocke (6. August 2015)

Ich bin dabei und würde um 18.15 Uhr am Stein warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (6. August 2015)

Eingeladen, dann Dienstag wieder! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Raimund_G (6. August 2015)

ich bin heute dabei, allerdings langsames fiets! grüße!


----------



## Benacussi (8. August 2015)

Fährt denn jemand von euch in Wetter??


----------



## gerdu (8. August 2015)

Was sonst?


----------



## luckylocke (8. August 2015)

Benacussi schrieb:


> Fährt denn jemand von euch in Wetter??


Nein, bin zu dieser Zeit im Urlaub.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. August 2015)

Rollt heute jemand hier oder woanders mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (11. August 2015)

Hi, ich bin um 18.30 Uhr am Stein.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. August 2015)

Habe jetzt für 18 Uhr Start an der Bank mit zwei Fahrern der Anfänger ausgemacht; willst Du dort mit oder soll ich die fragen, ob Sie bis 18:30 Uhr warten möchten?


----------



## luckylocke (11. August 2015)

Vielen Dank , aber ihr braucht die Tour nicht verschieben. Ich starte um 18.30 Uhr.


----------



## gerdu (11. August 2015)

Bin dabei...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. August 2015)

Muß von Ray um 18 Uhr in Pop-D Schoner übernehmen und werde daher gleichfalls erst um 18:30 können => dabei


----------



## Denkpause (11. August 2015)

Am Start.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. August 2015)

Da Ray sich wg. Verkehrsproblemen etwas verspätet, werde auch ich erst einige Minuten später aufschlagen können ...


----------



## Raimund_G (13. August 2015)

moin moin, ich fahre heute ab 18 uhr rennrad vom china-schiff aus! wer lust hat möge sich anschließen! grüße. Raimund


----------



## gerdu (13. August 2015)

Dabei...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. August 2015)

Heuter mit MTB & Schonern früher im südlichen 7GB unterwegs ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund_G (13. August 2015)

Jeder kratzer mehr kost nen bier, obacht bei der linienwahl


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. August 2015)

Klar; der Begriff "Schoner" sagt ja schon, dass die Dinger zu schonen sind!


----------



## sun909 (14. August 2015)

Kratzer haben die Schoner allerdings bekommen, dafür den Helden auf dem Rad gerettet 

grüße


----------



## DieterHaas (18. August 2015)

Hallo, Uwe ! Ich kann heute wegen Malerarbeiten leider nicht fahren, wie wärs mit Donnerstag Abend bei besserem Wetter ne schöne Runde?! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Manfred (18. August 2015)

Wer fährt heut abend?
Einige sind ja auswärts
Würde heut gern wieder fahren


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. August 2015)

Hmm, überlege; wie sieht es denn so im Wald aus: Sehr naß & schlammig?


----------



## gerdu (18. August 2015)

Aufgrund der zu erwartenden Schlammlage würde ich noch mal um 18 Uhr ab dem Chinaschiff rennradeln.

Morgen evtl. noch mal MTB..


----------



## Raimund_G (18. August 2015)

ich hoffe, ich schaffe es, gebe alles! ät Manfred: komm doch mal ne runde mit in den schönen rhein Sieg kreis! grüße. Raimund


----------



## Manfred (18. August 2015)

ok 18 Uhr Chinaschiff Rennrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund_G (18. August 2015)

top,bis gleich!


----------



## frankcasalla (18. August 2015)

Würde mich auch gerne anschließen!?!


----------



## Raimund_G (18. August 2015)

hey frank, bist am Start? Kannst Natürlich mitfahren


----------



## frankcasalla (18. August 2015)

Super Runde
Jederzeit wieder!


----------



## gerdu (19. August 2015)

Heute noch mal um 18 Uhr ab dem Chinaschiff ne lockere Runde mit dem MTB...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. August 2015)

20 Uhr Elternabend => 18 Uhr MTB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund_G (19. August 2015)

dabei! @Bernd: da klingt doch ein bisschen stolz mit, dass du jetzt zum elternabend gehen darfst


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. August 2015)

@Ray: Das hängt davon ab, was ich mir da so anhören muß; sollen wir heute abend tauschen?


----------



## frankcasalla (19. August 2015)

gerdu schrieb:


> Heute noch mal um 18 Uhr ab dem Chinaschiff ne lockere Runde mit dem MTB...


Locker wie Gestern
Ich rolle heute 2 Stunden auf der Straße.


----------



## gerdu (19. August 2015)

...nee, gestern war fix - hab meine Bestzeit in Roleber um 7 sek verbessert.

Heute mit Flatterhose...


----------



## Manfred (19. August 2015)

Mir tuen die Beine weh, was für ein Dienstagabend


----------



## gerdu (24. August 2015)

Morgen jemand da?


----------



## Raimund_G (25. August 2015)

Heute ganz normal!? wer ist am Start?


----------



## frankcasalla (25. August 2015)

Ich fahre die Woche nur spazieren!


----------



## gerdu (25. August 2015)

...was sonst?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. August 2015)

Bin um 18 Uhr am Stein, falls es nicht regnet; und habe dann für Ray etwas "ganz Hartes" dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. August 2015)

Dann hast du ne halbe Stunde zum warmfahren ;-)


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. August 2015)

Wieso kann ich mir die regelmäßige Startzeit nie merken???


----------



## Raimund_G (25. August 2015)

@Rosinante: die Übergabe können wir gerne verschieben auf Ende der woche, wenn dir das passt!?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. August 2015)

Raimund_G schrieb:


> @Rosinante: die Übergabe können wir gerne verschieben auf Ende der woche, wenn dir das passt!?



Ende der Woche ist die Terminlage eher eng, und danach kommt der Eifelcross ... und keine Sorge: Werde heute den Panzer brav durchs 7GB schleppen und dir erst am Ende der Tour übergeben ..


----------



## scotty007 (25. August 2015)

Ich wäre heute dabei. Einstieg Vinxel PP 19 Uhr?

@gerdu: alles gut gelaufen am WE?


----------



## Benacussi (27. August 2015)

...hat morgen jemand Lust und Zeit auf eine längere Tour (4-5h) im 7GB oder Eifel ?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. August 2015)

Ja, Ray & ich hatten überlegt, am Nachmittag eine Tour zu machen, die evtl. technischer sein sollte ...


----------



## Benacussi (27. August 2015)

ich wollte schon Vormittags starten - technisch wäre natürlich kein Problem


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. August 2015)

Benacussi schrieb:


> ich wollte schon Vormittags starten - technisch wäre natürlich kein Problem



Habe um 11 Uhr noch einen längeren Termin incl. Mittagessen => nicht vor 14 Uhr mgl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (27. August 2015)

Jemand angesichts des üblen Wetters heute Lust auf indisch essen?


----------



## gerdu (27. August 2015)

Aufgrund nicht vorhandener Resonanz habe ich die Abendplanung geändert....


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. August 2015)

Moin Ray, regnet nicht mehr, Boden ist aber wohl noch naß; was tun?


----------



## Raimund_G (28. August 2015)

moin bernd, ich hab überlegt wahrscheinlich rr zu fahren, denke der waldboden ist heute arg tief, zumal es ja auch heute nicht so warm wird.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. August 2015)

Alternative wäre eine Tour am Nachmittag, die dann aber wohl weniger technisch ausfällt, da der Boden noch weich sein wird; Start so um 15 Uhr; wäre das was?


----------



## Raimund_G (28. August 2015)

ich tendiere im Moment wirklich eher zu rennrad und werde wohl  sonntag am Nachmittag nochmal aufs mtb steigen! grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (31. August 2015)

Morgen am Start bei Nichtregen! Gruß Dieter


----------



## frankcasalla (2. September 2015)

Heute einer spaß auf Straßentraining?


----------



## DieterHaas (2. September 2015)

Würde wie gesagt morgen Abend wieder fahren, wer fährt mit? Gruß Dieter


----------



## Denkpause (3. September 2015)

heute Rennrad - RCB Gruppe 3, 17:30 ab T-Campus!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. September 2015)

Wie schauts mit heute aus? Jemand Bock? Morgen würde ich dann auf Grund eines anderen Termins um 19:30 drauf verzichten zu radeln und dann Mittwoch nochmal.


----------



## Raimund_G (7. September 2015)

ich gehe heute und morgen laufen, passt zeitlich einfach besser!  grüße!


----------



## luckylocke (7. September 2015)

Ich bin heute Abend auch raus. Wenn ich es schaffe, starte ich morgen früher.


----------



## frankcasalla (8. September 2015)

Ich wollte heute zum Treffpunkt kommen.Kommt sonst noch jemand?


----------



## gerdu (8. September 2015)

...hab noch Urlaub, evtl. Mi und oder Do.


----------



## TJ6 (8. September 2015)

Ich hätte heute auch Lust wenn paar dabei sind..
Wetter soll ja noch bisschen besser werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TJ6 (8. September 2015)

Ich wäre dabei wenn wir ein paar zusammen bekommen


----------



## Manfred (8. September 2015)

Werde heute mal wieder am Stat sein.

Am Sonntag den 20.09. ist in Koblenz ein 6 Stundenrennen. http://www.rcw-arzheim.info/index.php?id=104
Würde gerne dort mit einen Viererteam starten. Wer hat Interesse?


----------



## gerdu (8. September 2015)

...ich fahr dieses Jahr nur noch spazieren


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. September 2015)

Heute bin ich wie gesagt net am Start. Bzgl. Stundenrennen bin ich net abgeneigt, wie wärs denn mit 2er Team? 4er kommt man so selten dran...


----------



## Manfred (8. September 2015)

3 Stunden Vollgas ist schon hart.
...mal sehen wer Interesse hat, wieviele mitmachen wollen:


----------



## frankcasalla (8. September 2015)

Bin dabei und bringe noch den zweiten Frank mit.Gerne auch an 18:00 Uhr!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. September 2015)

Bin heute auch dabei, auch gerne früher; ist 18:00 Uhr OK?


----------



## Manfred (8. September 2015)

Dann sage ich 18 Uhr am großen Stein.


----------



## frankcasalla (8. September 2015)

Dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benacussi (8. September 2015)

Manfred schrieb:


> Werde heute mal wieder am Stat sein.
> 
> Am Sonntag den 20.09. ist in Koblenz ein 6 Stundenrennen. http://www.rcw-arzheim.info/index.php?id=104
> Würde gerne dort mit einen Viererteam starten. Wer hat Interesse?


 
Hi Manfred,
letztes Jahr war ich am Start, aber leider viel das Rennen komplett ins Wasser. Wie wäre es denn mit einem 4er Mixed Team ?


----------



## Raimund_G (9. September 2015)

moin moin, für alle die es gestern nicht geschafft haben oder nicht genug bekommen können:Treffpunkt heute 18.30 am Stein der Weisen, wir fahren nochmal in dem Wald!
Grüße Ray


----------



## gerdu (9. September 2015)

Dabei....


----------



## luckylocke (9. September 2015)

Dabei...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. September 2015)

Außerhalb der Region unterwegs ... (ohne Rad)


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. September 2015)

dabei! racehardtailchecktour ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (9. September 2015)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> dabei! racehardtailchecktour ;-)


überzeugt - ich bin dann heute draussen ;-)


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. September 2015)

Liebe Biker, solange die Tage noch einigermassen trocken und lange hell sind, würde ich gerne eine längere Tour von Koblenz über den Rheinsteig Richtung Süden unternehmen; Ziel könnte Bingen oder Wiesbaden sein. An- und Abfahrt sind gut per Bahn möglich. Die Strecke Koblenz-Bingen hat ca. 110 km und ca. 4500 hm, was dafür spricht, am ersten Tag früh zu starten, lange auf dem Rad zu sitzen und zu hoffen, dass die Körner am zweiten Tag reichen (falls nicht, gibt es ja noch die Bahnstrecke am Rhein ...). Bei der weiteren Planung bin ich recht flexibel. Hat jemand Lust und Zeit? Bei Interesse bitte Antwort per PN, damit der thread nicht verstopft wird.


----------



## gerdu (10. September 2015)

Heute noch mal 18 Uhr am Chinaschiff...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. September 2015)

Wie schauts aus, heute oder morgen mal auf PüMa flanieren?


----------



## sibu (14. September 2015)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus, heute oder morgen mal auf PüMa flanieren?


... oder morgen Abend vom Ennert auf das Feuerwerk runterschauen (22:00 Uhr)


----------



## gerdu (14. September 2015)

Heute kann ich nicht, morgen würde ich lieber radeln wenn's trocken ist und bei Regen macht Püma auch keinen Spass..


----------



## luckylocke (14. September 2015)

Ich würde am Dienstag auch lieber radeln als rumzupümeln.


----------



## 4mate (14. September 2015)




----------



## Benacussi (15. September 2015)

....bin heute dabei


----------



## DieterHaas (15. September 2015)

Bin heute auch am Start! Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. September 2015)

Dabei! (18:30 Uhr, oder?)


----------



## Raimund_G (15. September 2015)

jo, genau, 18.30! am Stein. ich bin auch Dabei!


----------



## Manfred (15. September 2015)

Wenn so viele kommen, werde ich auch am Start sein.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. September 2015)

... kommt vielleicht auch noch jemand mit, der das Tempo drosselt?


----------



## gerdu (15. September 2015)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...ich fahr dieses Jahr nur noch spazieren


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. September 2015)

Ja, so eine Antwort habe ich befürchtet; bis gleich ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. September 2015)

Heute mal net...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. September 2015)

Puh, heute irgendwie nur begrenzte Lust; jemand am Start, der mich überreden kann & will?


----------



## DieterHaas (17. September 2015)

Hallo, Bernd ! Würde ne Runde drehen, so wie Du willst von der Länge und vom Tempo, heute habe ich Zeit, nur Wetter ?
Bin gleich offline, muß einkaufen, bei Lust ruf mich an auf dem Handy! Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (17. September 2015)

Wenns nicht regnet wär ich dabei.


----------



## DieterHaas (17. September 2015)

Der Meister persönlich - Ha Ha	Uwe kannst Du auch früher und wo Treffpunkt ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. September 2015)

Wenns net regnet bin ich auch dabei...


----------



## gerdu (17. September 2015)

Mein Vorschlag wär 18 Uhr am Chinaschiff


----------



## DieterHaas (17. September 2015)

Im Moment Regnet es, sonst 18:00 Uhr wäre O.K. Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. September 2015)

... bin mir noch nicht sicher; sollte ich um 18:00'00 nicht am Schiff sein, bitte nicht warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. September 2015)

Wenns um 17:45 nicht sifft  bin ich 18:00 Uhr am Schiff!
(Das reimt sich )


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. September 2015)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Wenns um 17:45 nicht sifft  bin ich 18:00 Uhr am Schiff!
> (Das reimt sich )


In meinem Ohr
reimt sich auf Schiff das sifft
nur wenn es kifft
sonst hängt der Reim mit Schiff
auf'm Riff!


----------



## gerdu (17. September 2015)

Was nehmt Ihr eigentlich für ein Zeugs auf der Arbeit?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. September 2015)

gerdu schrieb:


> Was nehmt Ihr eigentlich für ein Zeugs auf der Arbeit?



Wer spricht da zu mir? Alles so schön bunt hier ...


----------



## gerdu (17. September 2015)

Ich will auch was, hier ist alles grau!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. September 2015)

Hmm. Früher oder später wirds nass. Fahrt ihr oder net?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. September 2015)

Nope, verschiebe auf morgen!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. September 2015)

Draussen naß, drinnen der Schreibtisch noch voller Arbeit => ersatzweise jemand Freitagnachmittag am Start? Würde mich auch von leichten Niederschlägen nicht abhalten lassen ...


----------



## Denkpause (21. September 2015)

... ich wollte auch mal wieder biken. Wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich am Start.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. September 2015)

... Di. nicht dabei Grüße Bernd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (22. September 2015)

Ich darf erst wieder ab Mittwoch sporteln, würde aber heute zum Inder gehen.


----------



## Raimund_G (22. September 2015)

gehe nachher laufen, danach inder wäre ich wahrscheinlich dabei. meld mich nochmal!


----------



## Benacussi (22. September 2015)

Wenn ich so rausschaue ist mir auch eher nach laufen.......
Inder vielleicht - melde mich auch nochmal


----------



## scotty007 (22. September 2015)

Muss mal gucken. Will auch noch laufen und muss dann mal schauen, dass ich das zeitlich irgendwie hinkriege. Nehme an, dass es wieder auf halb 8 zuläuft, oder?


----------



## gerdu (22. September 2015)

Halb 8 wär ok....


----------



## Denkpause (22. September 2015)

ich kann ab halb neun beim Inder sein.


----------



## Denkpause (22. September 2015)

ok, Ausfahrt fällt übrigens aus ;-) Inder halb acht.


----------



## Manfred (22. September 2015)

Hört sich gut an, Halb Acht beim Inder.
Wer bestellt einen Platz.


----------



## gerdu (22. September 2015)

Ich bestell mal für 7 Personen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (22. September 2015)

Inder weiss ich noch nicht ?  Donnerstag lt. Wetterbericht trocken, wer wäre abends dabei ?!! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. September 2015)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Inder weiss ich noch nicht ?  Donnerstag lt. Wetterbericht trocken, wer wäre abends dabei ?!! Gruß  Dieter


Do. abend geht nun leider auch nicht mehr, aber Do. + Fr. jeweils nachmittags ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. September 2015)

heute gibts ne schnelle testrunde, jemand interesse?


----------



## gerdu (24. September 2015)

Was willst Du testen!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. September 2015)

die beine ;-)


----------



## gerdu (24. September 2015)

18 Uhr am Schiff?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denkpause (24. September 2015)

wessen Beine? Deine oder die der anderen?  ;-) Ich bin heute wieder beim RCB.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. September 2015)

Joar 18Uhr Schiff passt!


----------



## gerdu (26. September 2015)

Wie schaut's denn heut Vormittag aus?


----------



## Denkpause (26. September 2015)

um zehn am schiff? Ich fahre aber nur 1,5h mit.


----------



## gerdu (26. September 2015)

...hab mir grad spontan überlegt mal wieder in die Eifel rennzuradeln.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. September 2015)

Jemand Interesse schon heute ne Runde zu drehen??


----------



## gerdu (28. September 2015)

Bin jetzt 4 Tage in Folge gefahren, mir wäre direkt Bier trinken fast lieber..


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. September 2015)

Heute geht es leider nicht, morgen wäre ich dabei!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. September 2015)

Wird nur locker. 18Uhr Schiff?


----------



## Denkpause (28. September 2015)

ich versuche 18 Uhr zu schaffen,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (28. September 2015)

Hi, 
ich wäre heute Abend dabei. 18.00 Uhr am Stein?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. September 2015)

18:00 Stein ist etwas zu früh ;-) Ich bin 18:00 Schiff und 18:10 Stein.


----------



## luckylocke (28. September 2015)

Oke


----------



## gerdu (28. September 2015)

Habs mir überlegt, komm um 6 zum Schiff...


----------



## Benacussi (28. September 2015)

wenn mein Rad morgen wieder heil ist, bin ich am Start


----------



## luckylocke (28. September 2015)

Benacussi schrieb:


> wenn mein Rad morgen wieder heil ist, bin ich am Start


Echt schade um das Schaltwerk.
Morgen bin ich auch wieder am Start.


----------



## Raimund_G (29. September 2015)

wer ist heute abend dabei? 18.30 ist bei mir gesetzt! grüße. ray


----------



## Raimund_G (29. September 2015)

ps, werde heute mitm fully kommen, lust auf Gerumpel!


----------



## gerdu (29. September 2015)

Könnte heute ne Vollversammlung werden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund_G (29. September 2015)

bei dem Wetter und dem waldboden wäre allles andere auch ein jammer!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. September 2015)

dabei


----------



## frankcasalla (29. September 2015)

Dabei


----------



## Manfred (29. September 2015)

Ich werde aussetzten, bin noch leicht erkältet und werde das schöne Wetter mit meiner Familie ausnutzen und wandern gehen.

Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. September 2015)

Manfred schrieb:


> Ich werde aussetzten, bin noch leicht erkältet und werde das schöne Wetter mit meiner Familie ausnutzen und wandern gehen.



... besser nicht im 7GB, da sollen unter der Woche abends MTBler rasant unterwegs sein ...


----------



## LukePC (29. September 2015)

Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, fahre ich auch nochmal ne Runde (oder je nach Kondition ne halbe) mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. September 2015)

bin auch nochmal dabei!


----------



## LukePC (29. September 2015)

Ihr trefft euch doch noch am Stein gegenüber von der "langen Bank"?


----------



## gerdu (1. Oktober 2015)

Heute noch mal um 18 Uhr am Chinaschiff!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Oktober 2015)

Leider verhindert


----------



## Raimund_G (1. Oktober 2015)

ich geb alles, kanns aber noch nicht sicher sagen! meld mich nochmal


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Oktober 2015)

Raimund_G schrieb:


> ich geb alles


Tschaka, Du schaffst das! ;-)


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. Oktober 2015)

Bin dabei!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Oktober 2015)

Heute?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. Oktober 2015)

Heute No, morgen Jo!


----------



## gerdu (5. Oktober 2015)

Wäre auch eher morgen am Start..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin einfach mal 18:00Uhr am Schiff und starte sonst alleine ne Runde...


----------



## luckylocke (5. Oktober 2015)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Heute?


Nö,morgen auch nicht. 
Mittwoch wäre ich dabei.


----------



## DieterHaas (6. Oktober 2015)

Wäre heute am Start um 18:30 Uhr, falls das Wetter so bleibt ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## scotty007 (6. Oktober 2015)

Bin heute (und morgen) draussen wegen leichter Erkältung. Will fit fürs Wochenende sein...


----------



## gerdu (6. Oktober 2015)

Nach meiner Wetter App bleibt es heute bis 22 Uhr trocken, bin also am Start.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Oktober 2015)

... wie naß sieht es denn unter Bäumen aus?


----------



## gerdu (6. Oktober 2015)

Wird man nur durch Nachschauen herausfinden.....


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Oktober 2015)

... dann werde ich das ab 18:30 Uhr am Stein angehen; vorsichtshalber bringe ich das Rad mit ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Oktober 2015)

Schaffs heute net, werde aber später mal im Paw vorbei schauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (6. Oktober 2015)

Punkt Halbvier hat es bei uns auf der Arbeit geschüttet, da habe ich mich abholen lassen und bin mit meiner Frau einkaufen gegangen.
Das Wetter hat sich doch gemacht. Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## luckylocke (7. Oktober 2015)

Ist heute jemand am Start? Ich peile 18.00 Uhr am Stein an.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Oktober 2015)

Aus gegebenem Anlaß eine Frage: Hat jemand vielleicht einen - auch gebrauchten - Dämpfer mit den Einbaumassen 200 x 57 mm, den er verkaufen möchte?


----------



## DieterHaas (8. Oktober 2015)

Uwe, wie besprochen evtl. heute Abend jemand am Start und um wieviel Uhr, wenn ja ?Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (8. Oktober 2015)

Bin noch unschlüssig, falls ich fahre melde ich mich später noch mal.


----------



## Denkpause (11. Oktober 2015)

Morgen Abend 18:30 am Stein. Wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (11. Oktober 2015)

Bin dabei, das schöne Wetter muss man noch ausnutzen, allerdings eher relaxtes Tempo...


----------



## DieterHaas (12. Oktober 2015)

Wenn ich es schaffen sollte, wäre ich heute auch dabei ! Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (12. Oktober 2015)

Was heißt denn bei euch relaxtes Tempo? ;-)


----------



## Raimund_G (12. Oktober 2015)

60 km, 17er Schnitt 1000hm ist ja quasi ersatz für die dienstagsrunde!


----------



## frankcasalla (12. Oktober 2015)

Raimund_G schrieb:


> 60 km, 17er Schnitt 1000hm ist ja quasi ersatz für die dienstagsrunde!


Fällt das Biken morgen aus?


----------



## Raimund_G (12. Oktober 2015)

ich werde es versuchen, 18.30 am stein. Heute war bei mir nicht drin!


----------



## gerdu (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann heute nicht...


----------



## Manfred (13. Oktober 2015)

Versuche auch zu kommen. Ist so kalt geworden.


----------



## Raimund_G (13. Oktober 2015)

mimimi, wollunterhose drunter und dann geht's ab!


----------



## frankcasalla (13. Oktober 2015)

Sorry,ich fahre jetzt schon los .Soll laut App um 20:00 Uhr regnen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (14. Oktober 2015)

Danke, Uwe für die super Runde am Montag, hat mir Spaß gemacht !! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Oktober 2015)

Jemand Lust für eine Tour Sa. oder So., 7GB oder Ahr?


----------



## DieterHaas (14. Oktober 2015)

Bin im Jahresurlaub, Bernd ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (14. Oktober 2015)

Du hast doch ständig Jahresurlaub....


----------



## Denkpause (15. Oktober 2015)

Heute jemand um halb sieben am Stein für ne zwei Stunden Tour?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gerdu (15. Oktober 2015)

Bin im Moment eher lustlos, falls sich das ändert melde ich mich noch mal.


----------



## Manfred (15. Oktober 2015)

wer will bei diesen Wetter Rad fahren???
Schon vier Tage ohne Rad (Jahresrekord).


----------



## Denkpause (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich sehe ein, zu eklig,...  :-(

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Oktober 2015)

Manfred schrieb:


> wer will bei diesen Wetter Rad fahren???
> Schon vier Tage ohne Rad (Jahresrekord).



... deswegen Sa. oder So., soll dann auch trocken(er) sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. Oktober 2015)

ich denke ich drehe heute ne runde. jedoch früh, da ich um 18:30 ganz gerne red bull rampage sehen möchte.

also 16:00uhr oper? chinaschiff? jemand dabei?


----------



## gerdu (16. Oktober 2015)

16 ist ein bisschen knapp, wäre um 17 am Schiff dabei.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. Oktober 2015)

17Uhr am Stein? Dann fahre ich vorher nen Bogen übern Kottenforst um so gegen 19Uhr zurück zu sein...


----------



## Denkpause (16. Oktober 2015)

Dabei!

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gerdu (16. Oktober 2015)

Ok, noch mal zum mitschreiben, also jetzt 17 Uhr am Stein.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Oktober 2015)

Werde heute ne Runde drehen. Jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (19. Oktober 2015)

Kann heut nicht.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Oktober 2015)

Verhindert. Versuche Do. am Start zu sein.


----------



## Raimund_G (20. Oktober 2015)

moin, heute jemand dabei, falls das Wetter hält!?
grüße. ray


----------



## scotty007 (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich tät mitfahren ab PP Vinxel - falls das Wetter hält.


----------



## Manfred (20. Oktober 2015)

wenn das Wetter mitspielt, will ich mitkommen.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## gerdu (20. Oktober 2015)

wäre auch dabei...


----------



## luckylocke (20. Oktober 2015)

Würde mit dabei sein wollen, wenn das Wetter mitspielen tun täte...


----------



## luckylocke (21. Oktober 2015)

Heute nochmal jemand am Start?


----------



## Raimund_G (21. Oktober 2015)

ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, heute auch mal länger!


----------



## luckylocke (21. Oktober 2015)

Super!
Sollen wir uns um 18:15 Uhr am Stein treffen? Ich komme mit meinem Fully, habe es mal in Bonn dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund_G (21. Oktober 2015)

ok, können wir machen, dann nehme ich mein fully auch mit!


----------



## gerdu (21. Oktober 2015)

Kann heut nicht, eventuell morgen bei anhaltendem Nichtregen, hab auch nen neuen alten Reifen montiert und die Luftpumpe geölt, nach dem Faustkeil Anschlag gestern....


----------



## gerdu (21. Oktober 2015)

...habs mich angesichts des Wetters doch fürs biken entschieden, bin um 18:15 am Stein.


----------



## Manfred (23. Oktober 2015)

Will heute nach der Arbeit ins 7geb. Gegen 15 Uhr bin ich an der Südbrücke.
Will einer mitkommen.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. Oktober 2015)

... muß für das Wochenende Körner sparen: Ab Koblenz zwei Tage über den Rheinsteig bis Rüdesheim/Bingen ...


----------



## gerdu (23. Oktober 2015)

..wollen tu ich schon aber dürfen hab ich mich nicht getraut


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Oktober 2015)

15:00 uhr ist mir leider zu früh... wäre so ab 16:00  / 16:30 fahrbereit. jemand dabei?


----------



## Denkpause (23. Oktober 2015)

16:30 ab Schiff wäre ich für zweieinhalb Stunden dabei!  

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Oktober 2015)

ok dann machen wir das so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denkpause (26. Oktober 2015)

Morgen halb 7 am Stein?!

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gerdu (26. Oktober 2015)

Was sonst?


----------



## luckylocke (26. Oktober 2015)

Dabei...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. Oktober 2015)

Joar!

Wollen wir denn noch die Geburtstagstour im KoFo nachholen? Dann sollten wir uns woanders treffen...


----------



## gerdu (26. Oktober 2015)

Wenn es eine Mehrheit dafür gibt wäre der Treff dann am Wildschweingehege...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin schon dafür. Für eine Tour alle paar Jahre bietet der kottenforst schonschon genuggenug! KonnenKnnen jajRichtung rpdderrodderberg. MeinMein handHand, spinntspinnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denkpause (26. Oktober 2015)

Dein Handy stottottert! ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## luckylocke (26. Oktober 2015)

Ist der Stottervirus ansteckend? 
Soll jaja im mim Umlaufauf seinein


----------



## gerdu (26. Oktober 2015)

Stottern Sie eigentlich immer ?  nnneeeinnn, nnnur wwwennn ichch sppprreche!


----------



## luckylocke (27. Oktober 2015)

Hi, 
also 18.30 Uhr bei den Schweinderln?


----------



## gerdu (27. Oktober 2015)

Würde ich mal so sehen.


----------



## Raimund_G (27. Oktober 2015)

dabei!


----------



## Denkpause (27. Oktober 2015)

Adresse der Schweine?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Manfred (27. Oktober 2015)

Adresse der Wildschweine Wildschweingehege 1
									Nähe Waldau
									53555 Kottenforst

Also 18:30 Uhr Wildschweine und nicht am Stein


----------



## Manfred (27. Oktober 2015)

*50°41'29.4"N 7°05'58.0"E*

*oder so*


----------



## Manfred (27. Oktober 2015)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Treffpunkt: Wildgehege an der Waldau bei den Wildschweine
> Zeit: 16.10.07 19:00UHR
> Dauer ca. 2Stunden
> Strecke: Wenn ihr wollt Melbachtal runter, hinter Marienhospital zum Venusberg und dann schauen wir mal






2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Kottenforst war ein Vorschlag von mir.
> es gibt dort auch einige Trails und die Kante nach Bonn, Friesdorf etc. sind einige schöne Abfahrten drin. Ich will nicht extremes fahren, weil ich den Winter noch heil überleben will. Im dunkeln fährt man allgemein was langsamer und vorsichtiger. Ich will nicht da fahren, wo viele Autos sind, weil die Autofahrer im dunkeln meist überfordert sind und mir das einfach zu gefährlich ist. Der Kottenforst bietet sich für mich wegen der kurzen Anreise an.
> Wenn du Lust hast können wir vielleicht einen Termin machen. Zeitpunkt 19:00 Uhr finde ich am besten.  Fahrzeit bis ca.21 Uhr . Treffpunkt: irgendwo im Kottenforst.
> Wer Lust hat kann sich melden und wir machen einen bestimmten Tag und Treffpunkt aus.




Mit dem etwas langsamer und vorsichtiger habe ich mich doch geirrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (28. Oktober 2015)

Heut jemand am Start?


----------



## Raimund_G (28. Oktober 2015)

bin dabei, 18.uhr am Schiff! nach dem abknicker gestern würde ich heute gerne die 1000hm voll machen. grüße!


----------



## gerdu (28. Oktober 2015)

Ok, dabei..


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. Oktober 2015)

Nach gestern brauch ich heute erst mal ne Pause... wäre aber dann für P. zu haben!


----------



## gerdu (28. Oktober 2015)

Klare Ansage, wär dabei...


----------



## Raimund_G (29. Oktober 2015)

moinsen, wird heute nochmal was gefahren?


----------



## gerdu (29. Oktober 2015)

...bei dem Wetter wär ich noch mal für ne lockere Grundlagenrunde zu haben. 18 UHR am Schiff?


----------



## Raimund_G (29. Oktober 2015)

alles klar machen wir so!


----------



## gerdu (3. November 2015)

Heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund_G (3. November 2015)

normal!!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. November 2015)

Bin immer noch in Arbeit abgesoffen, frühestens nächste Woche Do. am Start Grüße B.


----------



## Benacussi (3. November 2015)

dabei


----------



## edgeboarder (3. November 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich würde gerne heute mit Euch eine Runde durch das 7G drehen. Trefft Ihr Euch um 18:30 Uhr wieder am Stein ?

Vielen Dank und Grüße, Jörg


----------



## Raimund_G (3. November 2015)

hallo Jörg, ja genau, um 18.30 am stein!


----------



## edgeboarder (3. November 2015)

Super! Dann bis nachher..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (3. November 2015)

werde auch kommen


----------



## DieterHaas (3. November 2015)

Bin auch wieder da ! Bin um 18:30 Uhr am Stein ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## frankcasalla (3. November 2015)

Bin schon früher los.Vielleicht treffen wir uns im 7 Gebirge.


----------



## scotty007 (3. November 2015)

Ich wäre um 19 Uhr am Vinxeler PP


----------



## Raimund_G (5. November 2015)

hallo Leute, wer ist heute abend dabei? kurz nach sechs am china-schiff mitm fully! grüße ray


----------



## gerdu (5. November 2015)

Klaro...


----------



## DieterHaas (5. November 2015)

Ich auch, bin um 18:00 Uhr da !

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Denkpause (10. November 2015)

Bin heute mal wieder am Start!   

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gerdu (10. November 2015)

Was sonst?


----------



## DieterHaas (10. November 2015)

Ich auch ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (10. November 2015)

Dabei...


----------



## DieterHaas (11. November 2015)

@ Gernot: Hallo, Gernot, ich hoffe, Dir geht es wieder einigermaßen gut nach gestern und Du hast nichts schwerwiegendes ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (11. November 2015)

Danke der Nachfrage :
Bis auf ein kleines Knieproblem geht es mir gut.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. November 2015)

Heute jemand? Schaffe heute frühestens 18:20 Chinaschiff.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. November 2015)

In Arbeit abgesoffen; versuche, morgen Nachmittag 2 Stunden zu fahren ...


----------



## luckylocke (12. November 2015)

Leider noch einen Termin. ..


----------



## gerdu (16. November 2015)

Würde heute so um 18 Uhr am Schiff starten, morgen kann ich nicht.


----------



## DieterHaas (16. November 2015)

Kann heute und morgen nleider gar nicht Uwe !

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Denkpause (16. November 2015)

... ich kann nur morgen, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. November 2015)

18.15 Schiff? Ich werde einfach mal da sein und im Zweifel alleine ne kleine Runde drehen


----------



## luckylocke (16. November 2015)

Hi, ich kann auch nur am Di


----------



## Manfred (17. November 2015)

Ich komme heut Abend nicht mit, werde jetzt eine Strassenrunde drehen.


----------



## Denkpause (17. November 2015)

Jemand am Start? Ich zögere wegen des angekündigten Regens, ... :-/


----------



## Denkpause (18. November 2015)

Wäre morgen 18:30 am.Stein, wenn es nicht regnet. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gerdu (19. November 2015)

Hätt schon Lust, die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit spricht aber dagegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (23. November 2015)

In Anbetracht der Wetteraussichten müsste man eigentlich heute fahren. Jemand dabei, 18 Uhr am Chinaschiff? Evtl. könnte man sogar ein paar Schneeflocken finden, zwecks Bergschnapssaisoneröffnung!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. November 2015)

Jop bin heute dabei! Wird mal wieder Zeit aufs Rad zu steigen...


----------



## DieterHaas (23. November 2015)

Ich bin heute Abend auch dabei um 18:00 Uhr am Chinachiff !  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. November 2015)

... immer noch nicht dabei, aber die Mittagspause am Venusberg und im Kottenforst verbracht; ich hoffe, dass die Arbeitsschwemme bald nachlässt ...


----------



## Denkpause (24. November 2015)

Heute jemand am Start?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Manfred (24. November 2015)

Würde gerne fahren, aber das Wetter?
Werde später mich nochmal melden.


----------



## scotty007 (24. November 2015)

Manfred schrieb:


> Würde gerne fahren, aber das Wetter?
> Werde später mich nochmal melden.


Dito...


----------



## scotty007 (24. November 2015)

Bin draussen für heute...


----------



## gerdu (24. November 2015)

Hätte morgen noch jemand Lust auf indisch essen. Würde so 20 Uhr vorschlagen. Bei genügend Rückmeldungen würde ich morgen Mittag dann reservieren


----------



## Manfred (25. November 2015)

Werde Heutabend in Potsdam sein, bisschen weit weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. November 2015)

Bei mir klappts heute nicht mitm Inder...


----------



## Denkpause (25. November 2015)

Bei mir leider auch nicht. :-/ 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gerdu (26. November 2015)

Heute soll es noch mal trocken bleiben, würde um 18 Uhr am ChinaSchiff starten.


----------



## DieterHaas (26. November 2015)

Evtl. dabei, weiß es noch nicht 100 % ! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. November 2015)

Bin auch nochmal dabei heute!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. November 2015)

.


----------



## Manfred (30. November 2015)

wie sieht es morgen aus?
Falls es regnet, Weihnachtsmarkt Bonn?


----------



## Raimund_G (30. November 2015)

für alles zu haben, wollte vorher laufen und dann ginge inder oder wmarkt!


----------



## Denkpause (30. November 2015)

Ich wäre wieder um halb sieben am Stein. Wie gewohnt auch bei Regen - sonst würde mir was fehlen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (30. November 2015)

...bin im Regen eher nicht dabei, Weihnachtsmarkt macht da aber auch keinen Spass. Wäre eher so für Inder oder ä.


----------



## Raimund_G (1. Dezember 2015)

ich werde um acht nen tisch beim inder reservieren, danach könnte man immer noch auf den wmarkt gehen. wer ist dabei? 20 uhr ist gesetzt!


----------



## gerdu (1. Dezember 2015)

Ok


----------



## Manfred (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich komme auch.


----------



## DieterHaas (1. Dezember 2015)

Weiss noch nicht, Wetter abwarten !  Gruß Dieter


----------



## Denkpause (1. Dezember 2015)

Da es nicht so stark regnen wird, komme ich auch gerne zum Inder ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. Dezember 2015)

Scheint ja gleich trocken zu sein/bleiben. Fährt denn jemand?


----------



## gerdu (1. Dezember 2015)

Maximal zum Inder und dann auf den Glühweinmarkt...


----------



## DieterHaas (1. Dezember 2015)

Ulli, Andi, fahrt Ihr oder nicht ?? Würde ne Runde drehen !!! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin 18.30 am Stein


----------



## DieterHaas (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin auch zu ne "lockeren" Runde um 18:30 Uhr am Stein, Andi !! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Raimund_G (2. Dezember 2015)

moin moin, ich werde wohl heute nochmal laufen und morgen meinen wiedereinstieg auf dem rad geben. ich würde also morgen, do den 3. dez/18 uhr am china Schiff vorschlagen!? 
wer ist dabei?


----------



## luckylocke (2. Dezember 2015)

Ist heute jemand dabei? Ich starte um 18.30 Uhr am Stein.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (2. Dezember 2015)

Heute und morgen geht es bei mir noch nicht, aber Freitagnachmittag könnte ich aufs Rad steigen; jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## DieterHaas (2. Dezember 2015)

Evtl. morgen um 18:00 Uhr am Chinaschiff, Ray
Bernd Freitag evtl., werde Dich dann kontaktieren, kann aber erst ab ca. 14:00 Uhr !  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## gerdu (2. Dezember 2015)

Habe mal wieder keine Benachrichtigung bekommen und war laufen. Morgen wäre ich dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Dezember 2015)

Bin auch dabei heute!


----------



## DieterHaas (3. Dezember 2015)

Auch dabei heute !  Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Dezember 2015)

Heute jemand? Morgen kann ich net und es soll auch wohl eher wieder regnen am Abend...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Dezember 2015)

Da sich keiner so spontan gemeldet hat disponiere ich heute um...


----------



## gerdu (7. Dezember 2015)

Grad erst die Benachrichtigung bekommen. Hätte aber nicht gekonnt, morgen auch nicht..


----------



## DieterHaas (7. Dezember 2015)

Andi, zu spät gelesen, sorry ! Morgen werde ich dann tagsüber fahren, wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat, melden ! Ansonsten Donnerstag Abend sieht die Woche noch sehr gut vom Wetter her aus ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (8. Dezember 2015)

Bin mal wieder raus


----------



## Denkpause (8. Dezember 2015)

Heute um halb sechs! Am Stein! Lange Runde. VGU


----------



## Manfred (8. Dezember 2015)

Meinst du halb sechs oder halb sieben wie immer?

Halb sechs kann ich aber auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denkpause (8. Dezember 2015)

17:30 Uhr!


----------



## gerdu (9. Dezember 2015)

Heute jemand Lust auf ne kleine Runde? 18 Uhr ab Chinaschiff...


----------



## Benacussi (9. Dezember 2015)

.....dabei !


----------



## DieterHaas (9. Dezember 2015)

Wer wäre denn morgen Abend wieder dabei, Campus oder Chinaschiff, heute kann ich nicht ! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Dezember 2015)

ich schaffs heute net...


----------



## Raimund_G (10. Dezember 2015)

moin moin, ich wollte heute mal wiedereinstieg in den Radsport zelebrieren! mein Vorschlag: um 6 am china-schiff! wer ist dabei? 
grüße. Raimund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (10. Dezember 2015)

...klingt bekannt;-)  muss ich spontan entscheiden, hab ziemlich Rücken. Melde mich später noch mal..


----------



## Raimund_G (10. Dezember 2015)

jaja, da muss ich dir wohl recht geben!


----------



## DieterHaas (10. Dezember 2015)

Denke, dabei, Ray ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (14. Dezember 2015)

Hi, 
ist jemand heute Abend bei einer Aufwärmrunde für morgen Abend dabei? 
18.30 Uhr am Stein.


----------



## gerdu (14. Dezember 2015)

Leider nicht, bin unpässlich. Morgen auch eher nicht...


----------



## luckylocke (15. Dezember 2015)

gerdu schrieb:


> Leider nicht, bin unpässlich. Morgen auch eher nicht...


 Gute Besserung

Wie sieht es denn heute Abend mit einer Runde aus?


----------



## Manfred (15. Dezember 2015)

Wenn es nicht regnet, komme ich heutabend.
Wie sieht es mit der Uhrzeit aus, früher wie letzte Woche würde bei mir auch gehen?


----------



## luckylocke (15. Dezember 2015)

Hi, 
früher schaff ich es nicht.


----------



## Denkpause (15. Dezember 2015)

Dabei!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. Dezember 2015)

Hab mir auf die letzten Tage des Jahres noch nen Schnupfen eingefangen...  bin also auch net dabei...

Bin aber wohl heute in der Altstadt anzutreffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Dezember 2015)

Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Runde am früheren Freitagnachmittag?


----------



## luckylocke (18. Dezember 2015)

Lust schon, aber leider voll im Besinnlichkeits-Stress...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. Dezember 2015)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Lust schon, aber leider voll im Besinnlichkeits-Stress...


Besinnlichkeit soweit entstresst, dass Zeit für eine Tour am Dienstagnachmittag da ist? Muß abends einen Termin wahrnehmen ...


----------



## luckylocke (21. Dezember 2015)

Hi, 
morgen fahre ich auch tagsüber, aber im Siegtal.


----------



## gerdu (21. Dezember 2015)

Bin noch unpässlich, ab Morgen im Ruhrtal...


----------



## Manfred (21. Dezember 2015)

Hat morgen Abend noch einer Zeit


----------



## Manfred (22. Dezember 2015)

Wie es aussieht ist keiner mehr da.
Werde nach der Arbeit eine gemütliche Runde drehen.

Frohe Weihnachten!!!


----------



## gerdu (22. Dezember 2015)

Viel Spass, schöne Feiertage und guten Rutsch an alle!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. Dezember 2015)

Allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen angenehmen Jahreswechsel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund_G (23. Dezember 2015)

hallo Leute, 
ich wünsche euch auch ein paar entspannte Festtage!
Zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr muss ich arbeiten und würde daher wahrscheinlich auch radfahren. schreibe dann hier nochmal. grüße und bis dahin! 
raimund


----------



## scotty007 (23. Dezember 2015)

Auch von mir frohes Fest und guten Rutsch. Man sieht sich wieder im neuen Jahr mit neuem Equipment


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. Dezember 2015)

Raimund_G schrieb:


> hallo Leute,
> ich wünsche euch auch ein paar entspannte Festtage!
> Zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr muss ich arbeiten und würde daher wahrscheinlich auch radfahren. schreibe dann hier nochmal. grüße und bis dahin!
> raimund



Eine Tour am 27.12. paßt bei mir gut!


----------



## Raimund_G (24. Dezember 2015)

@Bernd: ich schlage vor, eine Tour am frühen Nachmittag zu starten,sodass wir vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit zurück sind. melde mich nochmal! 

grüße!


----------



## luckylocke (24. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
schöne Feiertage! Lasst Euch reichlich mit Radklamotten und Ausstattung beschenken.

Am Montag habe ich auch noch frei. Ich bin allerdings an der Sieg. Habt ihr vielleicht Lust auf eine Fully-Tour über die Siegtrails? Start wäre in Herchen am Bhf.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. Dezember 2015)

Moin!

Ab Sonntag ist die Zeit der Völlerei vorbei und die 3 Wochen mehr oder weniger Radpause... habe nur das Zeitfenster zwischen 10  und 14 Uhr. Wer da also wieder mit einsteigen will in den Radsport ist grundsätzlich willkommen 

Bis dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denkpause (26. Dezember 2015)

Allerseits Frohe Weihnachten! Bin morgen nicht dabei, evtl. mal nächste Woche.
@gerdu: Gute Besserung weiterhin.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. Dezember 2015)

@Andi & ray: Morgen schaut es gut aus; kann sowohl ab 10 Uhr (andi) als auch am früheren Nachmittag (Ray), aber nicht beide Touren an einem Tag => bekommen wir einen - wegen mir lahmen - Dreier hin? Grüße Bernd.


----------



## Raimund_G (26. Dezember 2015)

ich werde es wahrscheinlich erst gegen halb drei schaffen. @Bernd: falls dir das zu spät ist, dann fahr ruhig mit andi. werde morgen vormittag sonst nochmal exakt sagen können wann es losgeht. 
grüße. ray


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. Dezember 2015)

@ ray: Halb drei ist mir tatsächlich zu spät
@ andi: 10 Uhr am Stein?


----------



## Raimund_G (26. Dezember 2015)

kein Problem, rockt den trail! grüße und viel Spaß!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. Dezember 2015)

10uhr Oper?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. Dezember 2015)

10 Uhr Oper!


----------



## frankcasalla (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich wollte am Mittwoch zwei super geile Singletrails im Wiedtal fahren.Dauer der Runde Ca.3,5 Stunden.Dachte so Startzeit ab 11:00 Uhr am Nasseplatz??????Kommt jemand mit?
LG Frank


----------



## gerdu (28. Dezember 2015)

Klappt bei mir leider nicht.

Allen einen guten Rutsch und viele fröhliche Höhenmeter.....


----------



## Raimund_G (29. Dezember 2015)

Guten morgen, wer ist denn heute abend dabei? gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort wie immer! 
grüße. Raimund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. Dezember 2015)

Hey! Ich schaffs heute wohl doch net wie geplant... bin gestern extra nochmal ne Runde gefahren weils schon abzusehen war...


----------



## Manfred (29. Dezember 2015)

@ Andi was bist du gestern gefahren. 10 Runden und ich dachte schon ich wäre schon ziemlich fertig, wenn ich 3 Runden am Stück fahre.

Werde jetzt gleich schon losfahren. Euch viel Spaß heut Abend.


----------



## luckylocke (29. Dezember 2015)

Hi,
habe auch über Andis Bonn-Rundfahrt gestaunt.
Heute Abend bin ich raus.


----------



## luckylocke (31. Dezember 2015)

Slidet alle mal gut in das neue Jahr....


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Januar 2016)

Euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr!

Das Wetter sieht ja für Dienstagabend nicht so toll aus, aber Zeit für eine Runde hätte ich ...


----------



## Denkpause (5. Januar 2016)

Frohes Neues! Ich bin um halb sieben am Stein.


----------



## luckylocke (5. Januar 2016)

Das Wetter sieht ja für Dienstagabend nicht so toll aus, aber Zeit für eine Runde hätte ich ...[/QUOTE]

Das ewige Outdoor-Dilemma....

Frohes neues Jahr!

Wenn es denn nicht regnet, bin ich auch dabei...


----------



## gerdu (5. Januar 2016)

Frohes Neues, bin noch unpässlich...


----------



## Raimund_G (5. Januar 2016)

ich wünsche auch allen ein gutes neues Jahr! Heute Abend gehe ich laufen. 
gestern abend kam aber in der sauna die idee, morgen abend zum inder zu gehen. Bisher wären uwe, ö und ich am Start. geplant ist 20 uhr. wie steht der Rest dazu??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (5. Januar 2016)

Allen auch ein frohes neues Jahr 2016 !!!! Heute Abend soll das Wetter bescheiden sein, weiß noch nicht so recht ob ich dann am Stein bin. Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Januar 2016)

Wenns Wetter passt bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## Manfred (5. Januar 2016)

Frohes neue Jahr.

Weiß noch nicht heut Abend, kommt aufs Wetter an,bin schon mit den Radl zur Arbeit gefahren.

Essen fällt aus, muß wieder Wettkampfgewicht bekommen.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Denkpause (5. Januar 2016)

Morgen um 18 Uhr fahren Luckylocke und ich ab Stein, wenn es nicht regnet.


----------



## Raimund_G (6. Januar 2016)

inder heute abend steht, 20 uhr. ich werde um 17 uhr reservieren {für kurzentschlossene} 

grüße. ray


----------



## Benacussi (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
hat jemand Lust auf einen Duathon ?
http://x-duathlon.de/ausschreibung.html

......für die Läufer unter euch. Es scheinen ja immer mehr zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (6. Januar 2016)

Raimund_G schrieb:


> inder heute abend steht, 20 uhr. ich werde um 17 uhr reservieren {für kurzentschlossene}
> 
> grüße. ray


Bin dabei - gerne auch früher, falls möglich...
@Raimund_G: Danke fürs organisieren


----------



## DieterHaas (6. Januar 2016)

Habe TT, weiß noch nicht, ob ich kommen kann, sonst nächste Woche Dienstag ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (7. Januar 2016)

Ein interessanter Link:

http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#6/9.18457/47.26432/orange/bike

Die Belgier und Niederländer sind radverrückt...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Januar 2016)

Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Tour am Freitagnachmittag?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Januar 2016)

Grundsätzlich! Wieviel Uhr willst du denn spätestens los? Ich kann wohl erst 15 / 16 Uhr Oper.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Januar 2016)

15 Uhr Oper ist OK, falls das paßt


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. Januar 2016)

Grmml. Sry, ich befürchte das wird heute doch nix. Meine Freundin hats geschafft... hab jetzt auch ihre Erkältung/Halsschmerzen. Dabei soll das Wochenende doch so schön werden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich werde heute drauf verzichten, vielleicht ist es ja morgen besser...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Januar 2016)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## DieterHaas (8. Januar 2016)

Bernd ein anderes Mal gerne, heute ist schlecht bei mir !

Grüße an Dich und frohes neues Jahr 2016 ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Januar 2016)

Bin noch net wieder fit genug zum Radeln in der Kälte, für das erste Bier in 2016 wäre ich aber wohl mal wieder zu haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (12. Januar 2016)

Wenn es von oben trocken bleibt, wäre ich für eine Sauerrei um 18:30 Uhr zu haben.

Alternativ wäre Altstadt auch eine Lösung so ab 20 Uhr.


----------



## luckylocke (12. Januar 2016)

Bin raus


----------



## DieterHaas (12. Januar 2016)

Hallo, Manfred und Co. ! Wäre heute Abend am Start, müßte es aber wirklich 100% wissen !! Könntenauch mehr Asphalt fahren, je nach Absprache !  Bitte um zeitige Rückmeldung ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (12. Januar 2016)

Bin heute für beides raus...


----------



## Denkpause (12. Januar 2016)

Bin heute raus, könnte morgen.


----------



## Manfred (12. Januar 2016)

Sorry Dieter, bin auch draussen, fahre jetzt meine Remagenrunde.


----------



## DieterHaas (12. Januar 2016)

Ist O.K. Gruß an Alle, bis die Tage ! Gute Besserung an Dich Uwe, mit dem Kollegen das hat nicht geklappt, kein Interesse ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Denkpause (13. Januar 2016)

Moin, ich fahre morgen um 17:15 Uhr am Stein los, 2,5 h locker, auch bei Regen. Ist jemand dabei?


----------



## DieterHaas (14. Januar 2016)

Hallo, Ulli !

Ich denke, ich bin dabei um 17:15 Uhr am Stein, muß schauen, wie ich es schaffe, wenn es total regnet, wäre ich nicht dabei ! Gruß 
Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Januar 2016)

Heute schaffe ich leider zeitlich nicht. Aber: Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Tour am Freitagnachmittag?


----------



## DieterHaas (14. Januar 2016)

Sehr wahrscheinlich ich, Bernd ! Melde Dich am besten mal auf Handy bei mir ab 13:00 Uhr !! Bei starkem Regen fahre ich nicht ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Januar 2016)

Moin Dieter, sieht leider wieder schlecht aus: Habe noch einen Termin hereinbekommen, der erst um 13 Uhr losgeht, weshalb das wohl leider nichts wird. In der kommenden Woche bin ich wohl auch ganz `raus, aber dann wird es besser ... Grüße Bernd.


----------



## Denkpause (18. Januar 2016)

Moin, irgendjemand morgen 18:30 Uhr am Stein?


----------



## DieterHaas (18. Januar 2016)

Ja, ich Ulli ! Könnte auch früher, wenn sonst niemand fährt ! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## scotty007 (18. Januar 2016)

Will morgen mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren und würde dann um 18:30 am Treff sein. Ansonsten 19 Uhr Vinxel PP...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (18. Januar 2016)

Hi, ich bin auch am Start.


----------



## Raimund_G (19. Januar 2016)

moinsen, wer hat  Lust morgen den 20.01. um 19.30 zum inder zu gehen? bisher sind uwe, martin und ich am Start! 
grüße. Raimund


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Januar 2016)

Meine Erkältung ist ziemlich hartnäckig, das wird heute noch nichts mitm MTB in der Kälte...


----------



## Manfred (19. Januar 2016)

Ich plane auch zu kommen.


----------



## Denkpause (19. Januar 2016)

@Andi: Gute Besserung! 
@Ray: Ich kann leider nicht.


----------



## DieterHaas (19. Januar 2016)

Ray, ich kann nicht ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Denkpause (20. Januar 2016)

Morgen 18 Uhr am Stein!


----------



## luckylocke (20. Januar 2016)

@ulle: Morgen kann ich nicht
@Andi: Gute Besserung in allen Welten
@Ray: Ich bin beim Inder dabei


----------



## DieterHaas (20. Januar 2016)

Ulli, 18:00 Uhr, weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich es schaffe. Gruß Dieter


----------



## DieterHaas (26. Januar 2016)

Hallo ! Heute keiner am Start ?!!  Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (26. Januar 2016)

Würde mal vorbeikommen, kann aber eher nur spazieren fahren...


----------



## scotty007 (26. Januar 2016)

19 Uhr Vinxel? Locker ist für mich ok...


----------



## Manfred (26. Januar 2016)

Bin draussen, Erkältung, schade Wetter ist ja ok.


----------



## DieterHaas (26. Januar 2016)

Sorry, Uwe und Scotty !  War bis ca. 15:20 Uhr online, dachte es würde keiner kommen, wäre gerne gefahren, war dann mal bei H&S !
Evtl. Donnerstag Abend ?!! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Januar 2016)

Heute jemand am Start?


----------



## Raimund_G (28. Januar 2016)

Jepp, ich wäre dabei, aber easy going, ne!? ich weiß nicht ob ich noch ohne stützräder fahren kann. 
18.10 am china-schiff? 
Grüezi


----------



## gerdu (28. Januar 2016)

Wenn's trocken bleibt wär ich bei ner Langsamrunde dabei.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Januar 2016)

Wenn es trocken bleibt 18:10 China-Schiff langsam & easy: Gerne!


----------



## Raimund_G (28. Januar 2016)

ok, ich bin da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (28. Januar 2016)

So wie es aussieht, bin ich auch dabei um 18:10 Uhr am Chinaschiff,wenn nicht einfach fahren ! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. Februar 2016)

Ich würde heute mal etwas Verrücktes machen und das 2. mal in diesem Jahr aufs MTB steigen ;-) Morgen solls ja eher wieder regnen... 

Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Denkpause (1. Februar 2016)

Du bist echt total ctazy, Alter. ;-) Aber heute kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## luckylocke (1. Februar 2016)

Ist mir zu abgefahren : ich bin raus


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Februar 2016)

Mögen hätt ich schon wollen, aber dürfen habe ich mich nicht getraut. (KV)


----------



## gerdu (1. Februar 2016)

Kannst Du überhaupt noch in einer realen Landschaft fahren nach so viel Watopia?	Ich kann heute nicht. Wäre mirgen aber dabei falls es zufällig nicht regnet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denkpause (1. Februar 2016)

Bin auch morgen dabei.


----------



## luckylocke (1. Februar 2016)

Auch morgen bin ich raus


----------



## Manfred (2. Februar 2016)

Bin  wegen Krankheit auch draussen, werde vielleicht nur eine lockere Runde drehen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. Februar 2016)

Auch wenns wohl bis 18.30 halbwegs trocken sein wird von oben, ist mir das zu ungemütlich ;-) Donnerstag / Freitag wäre ich auch für was längeres zu haben wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (2. Februar 2016)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Auch wenns wohl bis 18.30 halbwegs trocken sein wird von oben, ist mir das zu ungemütlich ;-) Donnerstag / Freitag wäre ich auch für was längeres zu haben wenn das Wetter passt.



Do. gerne, auch mit frühem Start (=Tageslicht)!


----------



## gerdu (2. Februar 2016)

Bin für heute auch draussen, evtl morgen..


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Februar 2016)

Das Wetter sieht für morgen nicht besonders gut aus. Ich könnte erst ab 14Uhr und schaue einfach spontan wie es dann aussieht...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. Februar 2016)

Falls es regnet, soll es am frühen Nachmittag sein; laß`uns morgen früh schauen ...


----------



## Manfred (3. Februar 2016)

Geht einer Freitagabend in die Stadt, werden mit einen Freund ins Bönsch gehen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Februar 2016)

@Rosinantenfahrt Ich werde heute drauf verzichten zu radeln. Ich hoffe du warst jetzt nicht schon zu voller Vorfreude ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Februar 2016)

... wurde heute morgen von einem Känguruh und einem Octupus nachdrücklich aufgefordert, am frühen nachmittag für eine Nach-Schule-Fete zur Verfügung zu stehen ...


----------



## Manfred (9. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube es wird wieder nichts bei den Regen. Sollte aber bald mal klappen.


----------



## gerdu (9. Februar 2016)

Meine Wetterapp sagt ab 17 Uhr nur noch 8 % Regenwahrscheinlichkeit. Würde dann eine strassenlastige Siebengebirgsrunde vorschlagen....


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Februar 2016)

Hmm, die Regenfront sollte nun durch sein; falls ich mich freischaufeln kann, werde ich mich melden und dabei sein.


----------



## sibu (9. Februar 2016)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Hmm, die Regenfront sollte nun durch sein; falls ich mich freischaufeln kann, werde ich mich melden und dabei sein.


Die Regenfront war durch, dann hat der Aegidienberger Zug die Lücke im Wetter ausgenutzt. Danach ist dann kurz die Welt untergegangen, jetzt scheint die Sonne. Wann fahrt ihr los?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Februar 2016)

wird bei mir heute nix wg. Arbeit


----------



## sibu (9. Februar 2016)

Sehe gerade auf dem Regenradar den nächsten Schauer reinkommen, der wird so nach 18 Uhr üer den Rhein kommen. Da sehe ich lieber, dass ich trocken nach Hause komme.


----------



## Manfred (9. Februar 2016)

Das Wetter

Weltuntergang mit Auto nach Hause gekommen. Rolle nach einer 3/4 Stunde bei Sonnenschein entnevt aufgehört, dann kam der Regen wieder und jetzt bläßt der Wind wie Sau. Gut das ich die kurze Pause sinnvoll genutzt habe.
@ Uwe noch gefahren?


----------



## gerdu (9. Februar 2016)

Logo, 2x Drachenfeks 1x Petersberg und jetzt Fallaffel bei Mehmet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (10. Februar 2016)

...würde morgen noch mal um 18 Uhr ab dem Chinaschiff fahren, jemand dabei?


----------



## DieterHaas (11. Februar 2016)

Hallo, Uwe !! Ich wäre heute definitiv dabei, ausser bei Starkregen ! Kannst Du auch einen Ticken früher ?!! 20:00 Uhr Termin Haus ! Melde Dich ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (11. Februar 2016)

Schaffe es leider nicht vor 18 Uhr...zu viel Arbeit...


----------



## DieterHaas (11. Februar 2016)

O.K. dann 18:00 Uhr am Chinaschiff ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (15. Februar 2016)

Hi, 
wer ist denn morgen Abend zur üblichen Zeit am üblichen Ort um eine entspannte Runde zu fahren?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Februar 2016)

... falls es nicht zu naß ist, wollte ich dabei sein; melde mich morgen noch einmal, Grüße B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund_G (15. Februar 2016)

ich bin morgen auch mal wieder dabei. 18.30 am Stein! wette soll ja ziemlich passabel werden. bis moin!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. Februar 2016)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## DieterHaas (15. Februar 2016)

18:30 Uhr !  Bin dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (16. Februar 2016)

...klaro


----------



## Denkpause (16. Februar 2016)

Moin, ich kann erst wieder am Mittwoch. Vorschlag: 18 Uhr und dann über die Waldautobahn ins Kasbachtal. VGU


----------



## Manfred (16. Februar 2016)

Will auch kommen, wäre die erste gemeinsame Tour dies Jahr.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. Februar 2016)

bin um 18:30 Uhr am Stein, werde evtl. aus zeitlichen Gründen unterwegs beidrehen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. Februar 2016)

Heute wirds knackig kalt! Heute werden wir schon nen paar Leute! Also schlage ich (motiviert durch R.G.) die offizielle BS-Tour 2016 für heute vor ;-) Jeder der nen S mitbringt kann einen B vorschlagen auf dem dann der S verzehrt wird. Je mehr also heute einen S einpacken, desto lustiger ;-)

Bis später!


----------



## scotty007 (16. Februar 2016)

Ich habe zwar noch etwas Rest-Husten, das ganze klingt aber nach einer angenehmen Plausch-Runde 

Würde auch etwas S einpacken ohne einen speziellen B im Sinn zu haben. Ich wäre dann um 19 Uhr am VP...


----------



## gerdu (16. Februar 2016)

Hört sich nach einem Treffen der anonymen Bikoholiker an, haben wir denn genügend Trinkgefässe, ich hab 4 davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund_G (16. Februar 2016)

ich hab 5


----------



## scotty007 (16. Februar 2016)

ich kann mein eigenes Faß mitbringen...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. Februar 2016)

scotty007 schrieb:


> ich kann mein eigenes Faß mitbringen...


 ... der erste Bernhardiner auf dem MTB?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. Februar 2016)

gerade festgestellt, dass das Licht nicht geht => bin raus! So'n Sch ...., euch viel Spaß


----------



## gerdu (16. Februar 2016)




----------



## scotty007 (16. Februar 2016)

gerdu schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 464040


Wer erkennt den Fehler?


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Februar 2016)

Es fehlt ein Glas?


----------



## gerdu (17. Februar 2016)

Morgen noch mal um 18 Uhr ab dem Chinaschiff...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Februar 2016)

Licht geht wieder, bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denkpause (18. Februar 2016)

:-( ich kann schon wieder nicht.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Februar 2016)

Jops bin auch dabei.


----------



## DieterHaas (18. Februar 2016)

Uwe, danke nochmals für eine geniale Tour am Dienstag, echt super !!!!  Bin heute um 18:00 Uhr dabei !! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Denkpause (22. Februar 2016)

Morgen Abend soll es nicht regnen. Ich stehe um 18:30 am Stein.


----------



## luckylocke (22. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
ist heute Abend vielleicht schon jemand am Start?
18:00 Uhr am Stein.


----------



## gerdu (22. Februar 2016)

Heute nicht, morgen ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. Februar 2016)

Heute nicht, morgen vielleicht.


----------



## DieterHaas (22. Februar 2016)

Gernot, bei dem Sauwetter willst Du doch nicht wirklich fahren ? Bin morgen auch dabei ! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## Manfred (23. Februar 2016)

Wenn das Wetter wie versprochen trockend bleibt, komme ich auch vorbei.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. Februar 2016)

Bin wg. Arbeit raus, euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Manfred (23. Februar 2016)

Dat Wetter, hier ist es wieder am schütten, dass ist mir zu eckelhaft.
Bleibe wahrscheinlich zu Hause.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Februar 2016)

Abgesehen von einem kleinen Schauer gegen 18:30 wirds gleich noch Bombe!


----------



## gerdu (25. Februar 2016)

Falls es trocken bleibt bin ich heute noch mal um 18 Uhr am Chinaschiff...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. Februar 2016)

Leider nicht dabei, 'mal wieder in Arbeit abgesoffen; irgendwie wird das immer schlimmer ...


----------



## DieterHaas (25. Februar 2016)

Wie gesagt, bin heute um 18:00 Uhr am Chinaschiff dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (25. Februar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (26. Februar 2016)

Hi, Uwe !  1001 Nacht, war doch gut die Tour ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## sibu (27. Februar 2016)

gerdu schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 466867


Schönes Bild! Das Schlossleuchten geht noch bis 6. März.


----------



## Manfred (1. März 2016)

Da mach ich mal den Anfang.
So wie es aussieht kommt eine Regenfrond rein, falls das Wetter mal wieder anders wird wie vorrausgesagt wird, kann sein das ich komme. entscheide ich kurzfristig


----------



## gerdu (1. März 2016)

Alternativprogramm ist im Flynns um 20:30....


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. März 2016)

Ich werde weder Primär- noch Sekundärprogramm wahrnehmen können, da ich heute - und leider auch Do. - im Familiendienst bin. Vielleicht jemand morgen am Start?


----------



## luckylocke (1. März 2016)

Hi, 
ich bin auch verhindert. 
Morgen Abend wäre ich bei trockenem Wetter am Start.


----------



## gerdu (1. März 2016)

Morgen wäre ich auch dabei falls trocken...


----------



## DieterHaas (1. März 2016)

Ich könnte Donnerstag Abend, oder Freitag ab 12:00 Uhr, falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat und das Wetter O.K. ist ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (2. März 2016)

Soeben meine mailbox aufgemacht und festgestellt, dass es auch heute bei mir nix wird, diesmal wg. Arbeit; derzeit ist es recht schwierig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (2. März 2016)

Angesichts der nahenden Regenfront verlässt mich die Lust...


----------



## luckylocke (2. März 2016)

Es sieht wirklich nicht so gut aus. Ich bleib auch zu Hause.


----------



## sibu (2. März 2016)

War noch gut heute Abend: Von der Löwenburg schöne Fernsicht bis zum Regenschauer hinter Köln. Dann kamen die Böen, aber der Regen war erst da, als ich zu Hause war.


----------



## gerdu (3. März 2016)

Falls man dem Wetterbericht trauen kann wäre ich heut um 18 Uhr am Chinaschiff...


----------



## Denkpause (3. März 2016)

Dabei


----------



## DieterHaas (3. März 2016)

Heute um 18:00 Uhr am Chinaschiff auch dabei !! Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (3. März 2016)

Frühling in den Bergen...


----------



## Denkpause (7. März 2016)

Bin morgen für eine kurze Tour dabei, biege dann eher ab,...


----------



## gerdu (8. März 2016)

Wir fahren doch immer nur kurz....


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. März 2016)

... dann werde ich versuchen, am Start zu sein!


----------



## DieterHaas (8. März 2016)

Bin heute Abend um 18:30 Uhr auch am Start ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (8. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

Was für Tempo und Touren fahrt ihr momentan? Hätte Lust mit zu fahren, bin aber leider wahrscheinlich nicht so ganz schnell wie ihr, war zumindest letzte mal so. 


Gruß


----------



## luckylocke (8. März 2016)

Dabei


----------



## Manfred (8. März 2016)

Werde leider passen müssen, ein leichter Schnupfen....werde mich schonen


----------



## gerdu (8. März 2016)

Tempo ist wie immer, 40-50 km, 800-1000 HM, ca. 2,5 h....


----------



## Raimund_G (8. März 2016)

ich überlegs mir nochmal, vielleicht ist mir das zu schnell und zu viel bergauf  falls es sich arbeitszeittechnisch einrichten lässt, bin ich um 18. 30 am stein,falls nicht, einfach ohne mich fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. März 2016)

Raimund_G schrieb:


> ich überlegs mir nochmal, vielleicht ist mir das zu schnell und zu viel bergauf  falls es sich arbeitszeittechnisch einrichten lässt, bin ich um 18. 30 am stein,falls nicht, einfach ohne mich fahren!



Komm' vorbei, ich bin derzeit auch nicht fit unterwegs & werde dann evtl. vorab beidrehen ...


----------



## gerdu (8. März 2016)

Was soll das Gejammer. Ihr seid beide im Moment deutlich besser drauf als ich...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. März 2016)

... eventuell, aber wohl nicht auf dem Rad ...


----------



## scotty007 (8. März 2016)

Ich wäre um 19 Uhr in Vinxel.

@gerdu: falls es wider Erwarten nicht klappen sollte, schicke ich Dir ne SMS...


----------



## Raimund_G (9. März 2016)

Wäre heute jemand um 18 uhr dabei! flexibel, ggf auch früher!? grüße. Raimund


----------



## gerdu (9. März 2016)

Heute lieber Bier, morgen noch mal biken...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. März 2016)

Kann leider morgen nicht; außerdem müssen die Klamotten zwei mal gewaschen werden, um schlammfrei zu sein. Freitagnachmittag würde ich aber gerne eine Tageslichttour machen; jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## Denkpause (9. März 2016)

Gerdu und Denkpause im Spitz - unser drittes Bier ;-)


----------



## Raimund_G (10. März 2016)

Heute abend 18 uhr am Schiff bin ich dabei!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (10. März 2016)

Dabei...


----------



## DieterHaas (10. März 2016)

Nicht dabei ! Viel Spaß ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (11. März 2016)

Hallo,
hat nachher jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde? Treffpunkt wäre um 16:00 Uhr am Stein.


----------



## DieterHaas (11. März 2016)

Leider heute nicht, aber Freitags generell Gernot können wir machen ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (15. März 2016)

Wie schauts heute aus....


----------



## luckylocke (15. März 2016)

Bin raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. März 2016)

Möchte gerne fahren, habe aber noch eine Telefonkonferenz zu erledigen, die noch nicht zustande gekommen ist - weshalb ich entweder um 18:30 am Stein bin, oder halt nicht ...


----------



## gerdu (15. März 2016)

Bei so vielen Absagen, vielleichts und ein bisschens fahre ich heut lieber mit den Anfängern...


----------



## Manfred (15. März 2016)

Ich komme heute. Vielleicht trifft mann sich


----------



## gerdu (16. März 2016)

Morgen noch mal um 18 Uhr am Chinaschiff...


----------



## Benacussi (16. März 2016)

Ich bin dabei, 
wenn ich rechtzeitig Feierabend habe 
quasi vielleicht


----------



## Raimund_G (17. März 2016)

ich bin dabei!!


----------



## Benacussi (17. März 2016)

Hallo Uwe, Ray
ich fahre heute schon früher los. 17 Uhr. Vielleicht treffen wir uns im Wald ?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. März 2016)

Heute noch jemand dabei?


----------



## gerdu (22. März 2016)

Wäre bei anhaltender Trockenheit dabei. Meine Wetterapp spricht aber eine andere Sprache. Lass mal abwarten...


----------



## Benacussi (22. März 2016)

bin auch dabei, wenn es trocken bleibt 
@gerdu: wir haben wohl die gleiche depressive Wetter App


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (22. März 2016)

Hi Ja


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. März 2016)

Es ist schon naß, und eine Schauerfront kommt gleich noch => bin heute raus.


----------



## Benacussi (22. März 2016)

Hier regnet es auch gerade - bin raus *mimimi*


----------



## gerdu (22. März 2016)

Gibt keinen Regen, nur ein paar verwehte Tropfen...


----------



## DieterHaas (29. März 2016)

Hallo ! Heute Abend jemand am Start ? Wetter ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (29. März 2016)

Hi, 
ich bin leider raus.
Viel Spaß


----------



## gerdu (29. März 2016)

Schaffe es auch heute nicht, evtl. Pawlow?


----------



## Manfred (29. März 2016)

Fährt Heute einer?


----------



## Raimund_G (29. März 2016)

ich leider nicht, entweder morgen oder Donnerstag! 
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (30. März 2016)

wie sieht es heute aus?


----------



## Raimund_G (30. März 2016)

@Manfred: bei mir wirds erst morgen was! 
grüße 

Gesendet von meinem SGP611 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DieterHaas (30. März 2016)

Kann Mittwochs nicht wegen TT Manfred, Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. April 2016)

Nach einer halben Ewigkeit bin ich Dienstag wenns Wetter passt wieder dabei!


----------



## Benacussi (4. April 2016)

.....einmal noch Lauftraining, dann steige ich wieder ein


----------



## DieterHaas (4. April 2016)

Hallo, Andi !
Falls ich nicht tagsüber fahre, sage ich Dir morgen, dann bin ich um 18:30 Uhr auf jeden Fall dabei !  Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (4. April 2016)

Ich bin leider raus


----------



## Raimund_G (4. April 2016)

Bei mir schauts gut aus, ich bin wahrscheinlich dabei!


----------



## sibu (4. April 2016)

Wenns Wetter passt ...


----------



## DieterHaas (5. April 2016)

Hallo, Andi ! Hier wie versprochen die Antwort ! Bin heute Abend auch dabei, 2 Räder defekt allerdings, so kann ich leider nur mit dem ganz neuen kommen, also bitte Piano. Könnt Ihr auch früher ausnahmsweise ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. April 2016)

... jetzt kommt der Dieter heute mit dem neuen Goldrad vorbei, und ausgerechnet heute muss ich Kinder hüten; so kann's laufen ...


----------



## DieterHaas (5. April 2016)

Wir fahren wieder zusammen, lieber Bernd, versprochen !! Habe übrigends ne neue Strecke an der Ahr - TOP !! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (5. April 2016)

Bin verhindert...


----------



## DieterHaas (5. April 2016)

Ich weiß, lieber Uwe ! Ich wäre sehr gerne mitgekommen, nächstes Mal dann eventuell. Gruß und viel Spaß Euch noch auf Mallorca, wünscht, Dieter


----------



## Manfred (5. April 2016)

Dat wird heutabend wieder nichts. REGEN


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. April 2016)

Mal abwarten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (5. April 2016)

Also dann 18:30 Uhr evtl. wieder Andis Asphalt Runde ! Bis gleich ! Dieter


----------



## Raimund_G (5. April 2016)

mir ists zu nass, ich kneife!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. April 2016)

Bin 18.30 auch da. Ist ja warm und fast trocken von oben.


----------



## DieterHaas (5. April 2016)

Nur bei "Starkregen" von oben komme ich nicht, Andi !!! Ich denke Du auch nicht ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## DieterHaas (6. April 2016)

Hallo, Andi ! Fährst Du morgen Donnerstag wieder und wenn ja wann ?! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. April 2016)

Hey. Ne das klappt morgen doch nicht. Andere Verpflichtungen. Nächste woche wieder.


----------



## Manfred (7. April 2016)

Fährt einer heut Abend?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. April 2016)

Beruflich unterwegs ...


----------



## DieterHaas (7. April 2016)

Manfred, ich wollte fahren, aber leider jetzt zu spät, bin ab heute Nachmittag im Bergischen Land, somit erst wieder Dienstag ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (12. April 2016)

Hallo ! Heute Abend jemand am Start ?!! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (12. April 2016)

...wenns trocken ist bin ich dabei.


----------



## DieterHaas (12. April 2016)

Sorry, Uwe, habe die Wetterprognose nicht gelesen, hätte ich mal tun sollen, deshalb fahre ich jetzt selber, zu unsicher heute Abend, haben wieder Regen gemeldet.Donnerstag wäre top. Gruß Dieter


----------



## scotty007 (12. April 2016)

Die Wetterprognose sieht nicht so gut aus. Ansonsten bin ich dabei - 19 Uhr Vinxeler PP


----------



## Raimund_G (12. April 2016)

ich versuchs, wenn ich um 18.30 am Stein bin, bin ich wohl dabei


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. April 2016)

Wird knapp mit 18:30 Uhr, werde es versuchen, aber nicht auf mich warten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (12. April 2016)

Bei anhaltender Trockenheit dabei


----------



## sibu (12. April 2016)

Die Wolken kommen heute von Südwest, und typischerweise trocknen die noch ab, wenn sie von der Eifel runterkommen, es wird also nicht so schlimm, wie das aktuelle Radarbild suggeriert:


----------



## delphi1507 (12. April 2016)

Der dwd hat allerdings gerade 1640  eine Gewitterwarung herausgegeben ... also passt auf euch auf...

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_Z010D mit Tapatalk


----------



## luckylocke (12. April 2016)

Danke für den netten Service


----------



## Manfred (12. April 2016)

Ihr macht es mir nicht einfach...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. April 2016)

Wenns so gegen 18:00 - 18:10 nicht zu stark schüttet bin ich am Start!


----------



## Manfred (12. April 2016)

So wie sehe gilt die Wetterwarnung für den Rhein Sieg Kreis, aber nicht für Bonn..
.... dann sollten wir im nördlichen teil von 7geb bleiben


----------



## luckylocke (12. April 2016)

Norden ist da, wo der Daumen rechts ist?


----------



## delphi1507 (12. April 2016)

Also in Bornheim schüttet und grummelt es gerade...


----------



## gerdu (12. April 2016)

...mir siehts zu sehr nach Regen aus, bin draussen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. April 2016)

Schaffe es heute leider nicht; Verlegung auf morgen?


----------



## sibu (12. April 2016)

Manfred schrieb:


> So wie sehe gilt die Wetterwarnung für den Rhein Sieg Kreis, aber nicht für Bonn..
> .... dann sollten wir im nördlichen teil von 7geb bleiben


Ich versuche es mal mit der Asterixianischen Gotenlogik: Bonn teilt den südlichen Teil des Rhein-Sieg-Kreise in eine Ost- und eine Westhälfte, und in der Osthälfte liegt das gesamte Siebengebirge. Also fahren wir in den Norden!  Mit anderen Worten: Im Südteil des Siebengebirges ist es trocken geblieben, im Norden war ich nicht.


----------



## Benacussi (13. April 2016)

Hallo,
jemand Lust auf die Ardennen zu Pfingsten ?
http://www.ardennes-trophy.be/edition2016/de/
Ich habe mich angemeldet


----------



## Raimund_G (13. April 2016)

@Bernd: uwe und ich fahren ab 1800 vom Schiff mit rad fürs grobe. grobe typen, grobe bikes! 
hehe!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. April 2016)

Da habt ihr ja auf der Anfahrt einen anderen groben Typen beim groben Sprung gesehen; klappt es dann morgen mit einer gemeinsamen Tour?


----------



## gerdu (13. April 2016)

Klar, wenn's Wetter passt: "Selbe Welle, selbe Stelle"


----------



## Raimund_G (14. April 2016)

Heute um 18 uhr am Schiff!? 
ich bin dabei! grüße. ray


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. April 2016)

Jep!


----------



## Denkpause (18. April 2016)

Moin, ich bin morgen endlich mal wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. April 2016)

Leider morgen nicht am Start; auch Do. ist unsicher


----------



## gerdu (18. April 2016)

Dabei...


----------



## DieterHaas (18. April 2016)

An Alle: Ich kann morgen leider nicht, aber Mittwoch ist absolutes TOP Wetter angesagt, wer würde fahren, evtl. auch früher, sonst gerne 18:00 Uhr ?!! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (18. April 2016)

Hi, ich bin nicht dabei.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. April 2016)

Joar.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. April 2016)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Knarrzi ist am Start


echt eindrucksvolle Geräuschkulisse - erinnert mich an das arthrosekranke Knie meines Großonkels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (19. April 2016)

Ich wäre heute dabei - 19 Uhr Vinxel PP


----------



## Manfred (19. April 2016)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## gerdu (20. April 2016)

Heute noch mal um 18 Uhr ab dem Chinaschiff.


----------



## DieterHaas (20. April 2016)

Wie gestern gesagt, 18:00 Uhr bin ich dabei ab Chinaschiff ! Dieter


----------



## Benacussi (20. April 2016)

...ich versuche heute auch mal mein Glück


----------



## luckylocke (20. April 2016)

Benacussi schrieb:


> ...ich versuche heute auch mal mein Glück


Dito


----------



## DieterHaas (21. April 2016)

Hallo, Uta ! Hoffe, alles ist soweit O.K. ?!! Gute Besserung, wünscht, Dieter


----------



## Benacussi (21. April 2016)

Hi Dieter, 
Danke der Nachfrage. Arm ist genäht, Rad ist heil, Zacken im Krönchen verlustig...... Bis zum nächsten mal dann - hat ja bis dahin Spaß gemacht


----------



## DieterHaas (22. April 2016)

O.K. Uta, wir sehen uns dann mal wieder auf der Piste ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## DieterHaas (26. April 2016)

Hallo, Zusammen ! Heute Abend jemand am Start, Wetter ?  Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (26. April 2016)

Mal aufs Wetter schsuen, nur wenns nicht so doll regnet.


----------



## Handlampe (26. April 2016)

-


----------



## Handlampe (26. April 2016)

Benacussi schrieb:


> Hi Dieter,
> Danke der Nachfrage. Arm ist genäht, Rad ist heil, Zacken im Krönchen verlustig...... Bis zum nächsten mal dann - hat ja bis dahin Spaß gemacht



Spaß? bei den Nachtbikern?


----------



## gerdu (26. April 2016)

Staune: es gibt sogar Mädchen die so fit sind dass sie bei uns Spass haben.

Wann kommst Du denn mal wieder?


----------



## Benacussi (26. April 2016)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Spaß? bei den Nachtbikern?


----------



## Handlampe (26. April 2016)

gerdu schrieb:


> Staune: es gibt sogar Mädchen die so fit sind dass sie bei uns Spass haben.
> 
> Wann kommst Du denn mal wieder?



Das fahrende Material hätte ich ja mittlerweile, so mit großen Rädern und viel Kohlenstoff, jetzt muß ich nur noch den passenden Körper mit den dazugehörigen Lungen haben, dann komm ich nochmal vorbei...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. April 2016)

Es gibt inzwischen ja auch ganz gute E-Bikes.


----------



## luckylocke (27. April 2016)

Ist heute Abend jemand am Start? 18:30 Uhr am Stein?


----------



## luckylocke (27. April 2016)

Habt ihr euch schon mal diese Seite angeschaut und vielleicht sogar für den Vorschlag abgestimmt?

https://www.wirfürdieregion.de/wirFuerDieRegion/detail.aspx?id=440


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. April 2016)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Ist heute Abend jemand am Start? 18:30 Uhr am Stein?



Nope, heute Kinderhüter. Bei mir geht es entweder morgen sehr spät (nach 19 Uhr) oder Freitagnachmittag so früh, dass ich um 18 Uhr sicher zurück bin (danach wieder Kinderhüter).


----------



## gerdu (27. April 2016)

Keine Lust mein Wetterglück heute noch mal zu riskieren.

Bzgl. Abstimmung: hab mit allen zur Verfügung stehenden Ressourcen gestimmt


----------



## flechte (27. April 2016)

Auch in Kölle gibts was zu unterstützen zum Erhalt unserer Trails :

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ca-6-ha-fuer-neue-sportplaetze-des-1-fc-koeln

Freu mich über Beteiligung !


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. April 2016)

Fahre heute nachmittag eine kleine Tour von Ramersdorf zum Petersberg und zurück, Start zwischen 14 und 15 Uhr: jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. April 2016)

Das ist mir leider zu früh und bin noch etwas verschnupft. 

Alternative heute Abend 18:00Uhr: https://www.facebook.com/events/230826723921511/


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. Mai 2016)

Wenns Wetter hält werde ich heute Abend ne Runde drehen. Jemand Interesse??

Momentan spiele ich mit dem Gedanken am Donnerstag den Krönungsweg nach Aachen oder den Jakobsweg nach Moselkern zu fahren. Wie siehts da bei euch aus? Jemand Bock & Zeit (& die Fitness ;-) )?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (2. Mai 2016)

Sorry, Andi !  Heute und Donnerstag hier in Leverkusen am Start ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (2. Mai 2016)

Bin für die nächsten 2 Wochen draussen...


----------



## luckylocke (2. Mai 2016)

Hi, 
ich werde morgen Abend fahren. 
@Andi : Ich bin am langen Wochenende in Windeck und werde dort epische Touren fahren. Am Freitag fahre ich nach Daaden und Burbach, um Trails zu exploren.
Wer will kann sich gerne anschließen.


----------



## scotty007 (2. Mai 2016)

Bin auch dabei morgen. Hoffe, dass der angekündigte Regen halb so wild ist...
Tendenz 19 Uhr VP.


----------



## luckylocke (3. Mai 2016)

@Scott: wir sammeln dich ein


----------



## DieterHaas (3. Mai 2016)

Ich habe noch einen wichtigen Termin, wenn ich es schaffe und das Wetter ist O.K. dann ja ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. Mai 2016)

Versuche es bis 18:30 Uhr zu schaffen; bitte nicht warten!


----------



## Benacussi (3. Mai 2016)

....bin heute dabei


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Mai 2016)

Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Tour am Freitagnachmittag? Das Wetter sollte mitspielen ...


----------



## DieterHaas (4. Mai 2016)

Leider bin ich in Leverkusen, ein anderes Mal gerne ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denkpause (9. Mai 2016)

Ich stehe am Mittwoch in Vinxel am Parkplatz um 19 Uhr. 
Ab da würde ich dann gerne noch so zwei Stunden locker durch die Gegend gurken. 
Wenn es so warm bleibt, hinterher noch das volle Programm ;-)


----------



## Raimund_G (10. Mai 2016)

fährt heute jemand? ich wäre am Start, soll ja gegen abend wieder trocken sein. grüße


----------



## Benacussi (10. Mai 2016)

......dabei


----------



## gerdu (10. Mai 2016)

...noch unabkömmlich.


----------



## DieterHaas (10. Mai 2016)

Nächsten 2 Wochen raus ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Manfred (10. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich bis 18:30 Uhr nicht da bin, bleibe ich zu Hause


----------



## scotty007 (11. Mai 2016)

gerdu schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 491938 ...noch unabkömmlich.


bist Du etwa eingeschneit?

Inhaltlich zu heute abend: bin draussen


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. Mai 2016)

Heute und Do. raus; diese Woche läuft es bei mir wohl auf Fr. abend hinaus. Grüße B.


----------



## Raimund_G (12. Mai 2016)

fährt heute jemand Fahrrad? Vielleicht auch RR über blankenberg!? grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (14. Mai 2016)

Heute Morgen einer im 7 geb unterwegs?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Mai 2016)

@Manfred: Werde wohl am Montagnachmittag fahren ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Mai 2016)

Heute jemand am Start?


----------



## luckylocke (17. Mai 2016)

Bin dabei...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Mai 2016)

Noch nicht sicher, ob ich rechtzeitig zurück in Bonn bin => nicht auf mich warten!


----------



## scotty007 (17. Mai 2016)

Wäre diesmal gerne mitgekommen, bin aber so wie es aussieht bis 18:30 in dienstlichem Termin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (17. Mai 2016)

Werde auch kommen.


----------



## gerdu (17. Mai 2016)

Dabei...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Mai 2016)

Ich werde heute noch eine flüssige Testrunde fahren ob zu gucken ob alles passt für Sonntag. Jemand dabei? 18Uhr China?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Mai 2016)

Leider heute nicht dabei; könnte mir aber Freitagnachmittag Zeit freiräumen ...


----------



## gerdu (19. Mai 2016)

Wollte mal versuchen beim RCB vorbeizuschauen. Bin aber ohnehin eher im Spazierfahrmodus....


----------



## luckylocke (19. Mai 2016)

Bin leider raus...


----------



## gerdu (24. Mai 2016)

..heute?


----------



## luckylocke (24. Mai 2016)

Bin raus


----------



## DieterHaas (24. Mai 2016)

Uwe, bin heute am Start, wenn jemand mit fährt, müßte ich genau wissen, sonst starte ich früher !  Gruß Dieter


----------



## sibu (24. Mai 2016)

Seid in den nächsten vorsichtig im Wald: Gestern war es nur nass, heute morgen lagen jede Menge Äste und an nassen Stellen auch kleinere, ausgewurzelte Bäume auf den Wegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (24. Mai 2016)

@Dieter: klar, soll ja trocken bleiben

@sibu: danke für die Zustandsberichte, fahr doch einfach mal mit...


----------



## sibu (24. Mai 2016)

gerdu schrieb:


> @Dieter: klar, soll ja trocken bleiben
> 
> @sibu: danke für die Zustandsberichte, fahr doch einfach mal mit...


Wenn es mal passt (Dienstags fast nie, da habe ich Tanzkreis), fahre ich schon mal bei den Gemütlichfahrern mit. Mein Händikäpp ist allerdings das Rad:





Mit dem Trekker fahre ich zwar so manches, von dem ungeübte MTBler meinen, man schafft das nur mit einem Fully, aber ich muss dann auch langsam runter schleichen.


----------



## Manfred (24. Mai 2016)

Werde nach den Schinderhannes meine Frust an einen Durchbruch mit Stemmhammer auslassen.
Euch viel Spass.


----------



## luckylocke (24. Mai 2016)

@Manfred :
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum guten Ergebnis in Emmelshausen.
Ich bin heute raus...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. Mai 2016)

Da fehlt noch ein "*Ironie aus*" ;-)


Schaffe es heute auch net...


----------



## gerdu (30. Mai 2016)

Morgen jemand dabei?


----------



## scotty007 (30. Mai 2016)

Hab's vor. 19 Uhr VP...


----------



## luckylocke (30. Mai 2016)

Ich versuche rechtzeitig am Start zu sein


----------



## Manfred (31. Mai 2016)

Wie sind die Verhältnisse nach den Regen im 7geb?
oder sollte man auf der Strasse bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benacussi (31. Mai 2016)

@Manfred: Du hast wohl auch das Rhens - Trauma eingefangen? Das gilt es auszukurieren


----------



## Manfred (31. Mai 2016)

Ja, die Pfütze hinter den Jakobsberghotel wo ich beim überholen fast abgesoffen bin, geht mir nicht mehr aus den Kopf.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (31. Mai 2016)

Jops!


----------



## sibu (31. Mai 2016)

Manfred schrieb:


> Wie sind die Verhältnisse nach den Regen im 7geb?
> oder sollte man auf der Strasse bleiben.


Gestern Morgen war auf dem Weg zur Arbeit alles Land unter. Heute kommen zwar keine Bäche mehr, aber da, wo es normaleweise trocken ist, fließen immer noch Rinnsale über die Wege. Sogar einige Waldautobahnen (Stellweg) fühlen sich an manchen Stellen weich an.


----------



## gerdu (31. Mai 2016)

...wir könnten ja mal wieder zur Talsperre rollern?


----------



## Manfred (31. Mai 2016)

Eine Alternative. Habe ja noch das Rehns Trauma.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund_G (7. Juni 2016)

Fährt heute jemand? oder allgemeine Gewitterangst!?


----------



## gerdu (7. Juni 2016)

Würde später mal nach oben schauen und dann kurzfristig entscheiden..


----------



## luckylocke (7. Juni 2016)

Ich bin heute raus...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Juni 2016)

Ich werde heute mal die Auflieger montieren und bissel testen wenns Wetter passt... komm ja nicht drumherum ;-)


----------



## sibu (7. Juni 2016)

Wenn ich so aus dem Bürofenster schaue: Heute morgen noch Fernsicht bis ins Oberbergische, jetzt blitzt es schon hinter Uckerath, aber das Gewitter kommt auch nicht wirklich von der Stelle. Schaut mal aufs Wetter, bevor ihr heute losfahrt.


----------



## gerdu (7. Juni 2016)

Würde es aufgrund der Gewitterneigung heute lassen. Morgen neues Spiel, neues Glück...


----------



## Raimund_G (9. Juni 2016)

Heute um 18 uhr ab china Schiff mtb, aber locker! wer ist dabei!?


----------



## gerdu (9. Juni 2016)

Locker ist mein Stichwort...


----------



## DieterHaas (14. Juni 2016)

Heute jemand am Start - Regen ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (14. Juni 2016)

Ich bin raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (14. Juni 2016)

Meine Motivation hält sich bei Regen in Grenzen...falls der Wetterbericht lügt wäre ich dabei, ansonsten evtl. Aternativprogramm...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Juni 2016)

... nicht dabei (nicht in Bonn)


----------



## sibu (14. Juni 2016)

Heute vormittag sind zwei Schauer über das Siebengebirge, der dritte ist gerade dran. Auch wenn es heute Abend nicht mehr regnen sollte, ist alles gut nass und eingeweicht.


----------



## DieterHaas (14. Juni 2016)

Danke, für die Rückmeldungen !  Fahre jetzt !  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## Manfred (14. Juni 2016)

sehe ich genau so wie Gerdu, eine Schlammschlacht kann mich nicht motivieren.
Alternativprogramm Stadt wäre ich gern dabei, wer hat noch Interesse?


----------



## gerdu (14. Juni 2016)

Die Wetter hat sich ja deutlich besser entwickelt als angekündigt, würde so ca. um 18 Uhr eine kleine MTB Strassenrunde zum Beine lockern drehen, falls Ihr noch aufn Bier geht käme ich dann ca. 21 Uhr dazu...


----------



## scotty007 (14. Juni 2016)

Radeln werde ich auch, aber 18 Uhr schaffe ich nicht.
Bier danach in der Stadt wird mir aber zu stressig - vor allem etwas zu regenunsicher...


----------



## dom_i (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
Fahrt ihr am Samstag Morgen/Mittag eine Tour im 7G?


----------



## gerdu (16. Juni 2016)

...bin am WE nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Juni 2016)

Ich muss zwingend wieder aufs Rad. Daher fahre ich komme was wolle heute wie gewohnt 18:30Uhr am Stein los... falls es regnet, wirds nur ein warmer Sommerregenschauer


----------



## luckylocke (21. Juni 2016)

Bin raus


----------



## DieterHaas (21. Juni 2016)

Bin raus ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## DieterHaas (28. Juni 2016)

Heute Abend jemand am Start, wäre dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (28. Juni 2016)

Ich bin leider wieder raus.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Juni 2016)

Heute wird es leider nichts, aber vielleicht morgen B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (28. Juni 2016)

Nicht dabei....


----------



## DieterHaas (28. Juni 2016)

Ja, Jungs, was ist denn los, im Moment ist aber der Wurm drin ! Das Wetter spielt natürlich auch eine entscheidende Rolle. Bis demnächst mal wieder, Gruß Dieter


----------



## Benacussi (28. Juni 2016)

Hi Dieter, ich kann zur Zeit keinen Schlamm mehr sehen und bin in einem Motivationsloch.......


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Juli 2016)

Soo, es bleiben knapp 4 Wochen um noch Reize zu setzen ;-) Also morgen wie gewohnt 18:30Uhr am Stein!


----------



## gerdu (4. Juli 2016)

...wäre dabei falls das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## DieterHaas (4. Juli 2016)

Wäre auch morgen um 18:30 Uhr dabei, schauen wir mal ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (5. Juli 2016)

Muss leider für heute absagen...


----------



## Manfred (5. Juli 2016)

es hat gerade aufgehört zu regnen, werde gleich los fahren, hoffentlich kommt jemand


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Juli 2016)

Jops


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Juli 2016)

Wie schauts aus, 18Uhr Chinaschiff? Rennrad oder MTB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (7. Juli 2016)

..wäre dabei, lieber Rennrad


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Juli 2016)

ok


----------



## JulezB (8. Juli 2016)

Trefft ihr euch regelmäßig in Bonn?
Ein guter Freund von mir ist gerade dahin gezogen und der sucht gerade noch Freizeitaktivitäten


----------



## gerdu (11. Juli 2016)

...wie schauts heute mit einer gepflegten Entspannungsrunde aus, Rennrad oder MTB?


----------



## luckylocke (11. Juli 2016)

Hi,
ich wäre dabei. Wie wäre es denn mit einer MTB-Tour auf ein Bierchen auf dem Ölberg?
Ich bin dann um 18:15 am Stein.


----------



## gerdu (11. Juli 2016)

....der Ö kommt um 18:30 nach Vinxel, wir können uns ja dann da treffen. Bier entscheiden wir dann spontan, man könnte auch mal den neuen Mehmet ausprobieren.


----------



## luckylocke (11. Juli 2016)

Gerne. 
Treffpunkt dann um 18:00 Uhr am Stein?


----------



## gerdu (11. Juli 2016)

Ok


----------



## sibu (11. Juli 2016)

Die Dienstagsfahrer fahren Montags - ich komme mal vorbei und sage Guten Abend (18:30 PP Vinxel).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (12. Juli 2016)

Ihr seit gestern gefahren, wie sieht es heute aus?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Juli 2016)

Joar sehr wahrscheinlich schon, wenns Wetter passt!


----------



## DieterHaas (12. Juli 2016)

Evtl., wenns Wetter paßt, aber nicht warten auf mich ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (12. Juli 2016)

Habe einen Platten gehabt, sorry 


sibu schrieb:


> Die Dienstagsfahrer fahren Montags - ich komme mal vorbei und sage Guten Abend (18:30 PP Vinxel).


----------



## luckylocke (12. Juli 2016)

Ansonsten bin heute Abend dabei


----------



## sibu (12. Juli 2016)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Habe einen Platten gehabt, sorry


Kein Problem, ich habe mich nach 10 Minuten auf eigene Faust vergnügt. Heute Abend ist natürlich wieder was anderes: Sommerfest an der Schule.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (14. Juli 2016)

Wie sieht es heute mit Rennrad aus?
Wenn ihr Richtung Eifel fahren wollt komme ich mit.


----------



## gerdu (14. Juli 2016)

Eifel ist mir heute zu weit, ich überlege wohl meine Standardrunde Richtung Blankenberg zu fahren.


----------



## Manfred (14. Juli 2016)

Ahrtal sollte reichen.


----------



## gerdu (14. Juli 2016)

Bin zu unmotiviert, daddel lieber ein bisschen gemütlich auf meiner Rheinseite herum.


----------



## Manfred (14. Juli 2016)

geht mir genau so. Bleibe auf meiner Seite,mal sehen was ich fahre und wo.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Juli 2016)

Als Strohwitwer diese Woche und super Wetter wird diese Woche gefahren ohne Ende. Also, wer ist morgen dabei? Rennrad oder mtb?


----------



## gerdu (17. Juli 2016)

....ich fahr nur noch spazieren.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Juli 2016)

Da warst du schneller als dass ich meine abschreckende Ergänzung wieder entfernen konnte ;-) Heute nur piano wie immer!


----------



## gerdu (18. Juli 2016)

18 Uhr RR am Schiff?


----------



## luckylocke (18. Juli 2016)

Morgen gerne,  natürlich adagio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benacussi (18. Juli 2016)

Ich versuche auch morgen dabei zu sein. Adagio hört sich zu verlockend an - eine neue Eissorte?


----------



## DieterHaas (18. Juli 2016)

Ich wäre morgen Abend am Start ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Juli 2016)

Bin 18Uhr am Schiff. Wie wäre es denn mal mit Blankenberg oder die alte Triathlonstrecke?? ;-)


----------



## gerdu (18. Juli 2016)

...hab mal ne RCB Tour in die Richtung geladen, ca. 70/900?

Will ja nicht immer das gleiche fahren;-)


----------



## Raimund_G (19. Juli 2016)

Heute abend bin ich dabei, falls sich noch jemand an mich erinnern   1830 am Hinkelstein! 
Grüetzi!


----------



## dom_i (19. Juli 2016)

Fahrt ihr heute MTB? Wo ist der Hinkelstein?


----------



## Manfred (19. Juli 2016)

Werde heute mit einen MTB bei den Hinkelsteinen sein, gegenüber der T-Mobil.
Wer war nochmal Raimund G ?


----------



## Raimund_G (19. Juli 2016)

.... der schnelle mit dem 13"-Klapp-Enduro!!


----------



## Raimund_G (19. Juli 2016)

@terpk: Treffpunkt ist Landgrabenweg in Beuel gegenüber dem Telekom-Komplex!  grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (19. Juli 2016)

Raimund_G schrieb:


> .... der schnelle mit dem 13"-Klapp-Enduro!!



Schnell müde, oder was?


----------



## scotty007 (19. Juli 2016)

Bin dabei heute - 1830 am Stein


----------



## DieterHaas (19. Juli 2016)

War gut heute. Wird zwar heute nochmals heisser, aber hättest Du Lust heute zur Wahnbachtalsperre zu fahren Uwe, oder anderer Vorschlag, hätte danach auch Zeit für z.B. Altstadt ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Raimund_G (21. Juli 2016)

Moinsen, heute ab 1800 uhr china-schiff mit den schweren Rädern! wer ist dabei!? 
grüße


----------



## gerdu (21. Juli 2016)

Sorry  jetzt erst gesehen,  heute dabei...


----------



## sibu (21. Juli 2016)

Schaut mal nach dem Regenradar, bevor ihr losfahrt. Die vorhergesagte Niederschlagsmenge von 100 mm / Stunde ab 17.45 ist mit Sicherheit übertrieben, aber ganz trocken wird es wohl nicht bleiben. Je weiter Süden, desto nass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (26. Juli 2016)

Hallo, Zusammen ! Heute Abend jemand am Start, wäre dabei um 18:30 Uhr am Stein ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Benacussi (26. Juli 2016)

dabei


----------



## gerdu (26. Juli 2016)

Klaro


----------



## Manfred (26. Juli 2016)

Entscheide kurzfristig. Falls ich bis 18:30 nicht da bin, viel Spass.


----------



## DieterHaas (28. Juli 2016)

Hallo, Uwe ! Wie schauts heute Abend bei Dir aus ? Wetter ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (28. Juli 2016)

...Keine Lust heute... Gruß


----------



## DieterHaas (28. Juli 2016)

O.K. Danke, für die Tour nochmals am Dienstag, war gut ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Manfred (2. August 2016)

Da es heute nur einmal regnet, schlage ich alternativ vor uns in der Stadt uns zu treffen.


----------



## gerdu (2. August 2016)

Bin verhindert


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. August 2016)

Klappt bei mir heute auch net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benacussi (2. August 2016)

Ich kann auch nicht....... mir ist es zu nass und nachdem mir am Sonntag nach Rad am Ring mein MTB geklaut wurde, müsste ich mein Altes erstmal wieder flott machen.


----------



## DieterHaas (2. August 2016)

Hallo, Manfred, sorry ist zu naß heute, kann auch nicht. @uta, daß mit Deinem Rad tut mir sehr sehr leid, es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## DieterHaas (4. August 2016)

Hallo, Zusammen ! Fährt heute Abend jemand ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## Benacussi (4. August 2016)

Donnerstag = RCB 
kannst gerne mitfahren


----------



## DieterHaas (4. August 2016)

Hallo, Uta ! RCB ist das Rennrad ? Wenn ja, habe leider keins, sonst gerne. Da sich niemand gemeldet hatte wegen heute bin ich schon in Leverkusen und fahre da mit ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## bondibeach (6. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen, habe leider heute Nachmittag meinen Specialized MTB Helm (Schwarz Enduro Typ) und meine Adidas Evileye Brille auf dem Parkplatz an der Ubahn in Ramersdorf vergessen. Vielleicht war ja jemand aus der Gruppe so ab 17:20 dort vor Ort und hat die Sachen gefunden oder irgendwo abgegeben. Gerne auch teilen falls ihr wen kennt der heute dort war __
Danke Niko


----------



## Saxen-Paule (7. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen! 
Wohne seit länger Abwesenheit wieder in Bonn und würde mich euch gerne mal anschließen. Ihr trefft euch regelmäßig Dienstags und Donnerstags? Einmal MTB einmal RR? Wann und wo gehts los? Dann hänge ich mich die Woche einfach mal dran!

Gruß,

Lars


----------



## gerdu (8. August 2016)

Di 18:30 gegenüber T-Mobile / Landgrabenweg, ansonsten auf Zuruf. Schau einfach vorbei.

Wer ist morgen dabei?


----------



## Benacussi (8. August 2016)

.....wenn trocken dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (8. August 2016)

Wäre dabei !! Wetter ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## Saxen-Paule (8. August 2016)

Soll ja gegen Abend trocken werden. Dann fahre ich auch mit!


----------



## luckylocke (9. August 2016)

Dabei


----------



## Raimund_G (9. August 2016)

ebenfalls dabei, falls kein regen!


----------



## frankcasalla (9. August 2016)

Wenn trocken,dann dabei!


----------



## Raimund_G (9. August 2016)

ich bin raus, zu viel maloche, schaffs nicht! viel spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (17. August 2016)

Heute 18 Uhr ab Chinaschiff Standard Rennradrunde Richtung Sieg, 65 km / 1000 hm....


----------



## luckylocke (17. August 2016)

Bin raus


----------



## Benacussi (17. August 2016)

Ich heute auch......


----------



## Saxen-Paule (17. August 2016)

Ich muss leider auch passen heute


----------



## DieterHaas (17. August 2016)

Evtl. morgen Donnerstag Abend jemand am Start ?!! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (18. August 2016)

Kann heut nicht...


----------



## DieterHaas (18. August 2016)

O.K. Danke, für die Nachricht, Uwe ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. August 2016)

Heute jemand für ein Ründchen MTB zu begeistern? Noch die angenehmen Temperaturen nutzen


----------



## Raimund_G (22. August 2016)

komme leider nicht rechtzeitig ausm Büro. Morgen wird allerdings passen! grüße


----------



## gerdu (22. August 2016)

Wäre heute dabei, kann morgen aber nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. August 2016)

18 Uhr China ?!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (22. August 2016)

Bin heute verhindert. Wer fährt morgen?


----------



## gerdu (22. August 2016)

@Andi: passt...


----------



## DieterHaas (22. August 2016)

Hallo, Andi ! Zeit hätte ich, aber nur bis 17:00 Uhr, wenn lockere Runde ! Sonst morgen um 18:30 Uhr, wer ist dabei !  Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (22. August 2016)

Morgen passt es besser.


----------



## Benacussi (22. August 2016)

Ich melde mich für sie nächsten 3 Wochen ab


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. August 2016)

Bin heute auch wieder am Start! 18:30 Stein!


----------



## Raimund_G (23. August 2016)

bei mir siehts auch gut aus!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. August 2016)

Mir kommt gerade spontan in den Kopf, dass man bei dem guten Wetter auch eine Ahr-Aktion starten könnte? Oder wäre das zu spontan? Fahren könnte ich, maximal 4 Personen inkl. (saubere) Räder, weniger wäre bequemer ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (25. August 2016)

Eigentlich eine super Idee.
Leider bin ich heute raus.


----------



## DieterHaas (25. August 2016)

Hallo, Andi ! TOP Idee ! Fahre aber heute in Leverkusen und muß zudem noch mein neues Rad aus der Werkstatt holen. Könnten wir Ahrtal bitte nächste Woche Dienstag, Donnerstag oder Freitag machen, evtl. auch mit Uwe/Anderen ?!! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (25. August 2016)

Bin schon um ca. 18 Uhr zum Rennrad verabredet, wird aber eher langsam, aber ansonsten ne gute Idee.

Nächste Woche kann ich gar nicht.


----------



## Manfred (25. August 2016)

Ahr am Samstag?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. August 2016)

Dienstag jemand am Start?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. August 2016)

Logo! Schaffst du es mal wieder raus an die frische Luft? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. August 2016)

Jo, wird wohl jetzt tatsächlich besser. 18:30 am Stein?


----------



## Raimund_G (29. August 2016)

ich bin dabei!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (29. August 2016)

Bin dabei!


----------



## luckylocke (29. August 2016)

Bin raus


----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. August 2016)

Aus Mangel an sinnvollen Alternativen fahre ich heute einfach auch... vllt. jemand Interesse?!


----------



## gerdu (29. August 2016)

Leider diese Woche verhindert..


----------



## DieterHaas (29. August 2016)

Dabei morgen ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Saxen-Paule (30. August 2016)

Ich muss leider absagen, bin krank 
Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Manfred (30. August 2016)

ich werde heute mitfahren.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. August 2016)

Manfred schrieb:


> ich werde heute mitfahren.



... bin quasi Wiedereinsteiger => Gnade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. September 2016)

Heute !! 18:15 !! Chinaschiff, jemand am Start? Da eventuell 1-2 Gäste mitfahren, wird es eventuell eine ruhige Tour ;-)


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. September 2016)

Heute wg. Elternabend verhindert => spontan gestern unterwegs gewesen!


----------



## DieterHaas (1. September 2016)

Andi ! Ich bin dabei, um 18:15 Uhr am Chinaschiff !! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. September 2016)

Morgen 18:30 Stein, wer noch?


----------



## gerdu (5. September 2016)

So sei es.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. September 2016)

Morgen zum Auswärtsspiel an der Ahr unterwegs


----------



## scotty007 (5. September 2016)

Stimmt, wird mal wieder Zeit... ;-)


----------



## luckylocke (6. September 2016)

Heute dabei


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. September 2016)

Leider beruflich unterwegs, euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. September 2016)

Heute?


----------



## gerdu (8. September 2016)

Muss heute mal pausieren...


----------



## luckylocke (8. September 2016)

Muss leider absagen


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. September 2016)

Morgen (Freitag) am späten Nachmittag?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. September 2016)

Hätte hier noch jemand Interesse an Alternativprogramm PüMa heute?


----------



## DieterHaas (12. September 2016)

Ja, Andi !! Ich wollte heute Abend eh mal drüber gehen, wann und wo ? Treffpunkt wäre am besten bei mir in Küdinghoven !? Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (12. September 2016)

Würde hingehen, kann so 19:30 - 20 Uhr dort sein. Sagt mir einfach zu welchem Bierstand ich kommen soll...


----------



## Benacussi (12. September 2016)

bei Püma wäre ich auch dabei ......


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. September 2016)

Ich bin 19.45 an der Aral putzchens Chaussee.


----------



## Manfred (12. September 2016)

Viel Spaß auf PüMa, da war ich schon seit den Kindern nicht mehr.
Morgen kann ich leider nicht mitfahren.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. September 2016)

Heute jemand am Stein?


----------



## DieterHaas (13. September 2016)

Ich bin am Start heute Abend ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (13. September 2016)

Bin raus


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. September 2016)

Muß leider gegen 19 Uhr wieder zurück sein, weshalb ich `raus bin.
@Dieter: Wir können gerne von 16:30-18:30 Uhr fahren, so daß Du dann weiterfahren kannst; ich werde dich anrufen.
Grüße Bernd.


----------



## DieterHaas (13. September 2016)

Hallo, Uwe, hallo Andi ! Fahrt Ihr heute Abend ? Wenn nicht, würde ich 3 Stunden mit Bernd fahren ab 16:00 Uhr ! Bitte um Antwort ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## DieterHaas (13. September 2016)

Hallo, Andi ! Konnte Dich bisher per Mail und auch telefonisch nicht erreichen !! Fahre deshalb mit Bernd um 16:00 Uhr ab Ramersdorf, ansonsten wäre ich Donnerstag dabei, wenn jemand fährt ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. September 2016)

Ach du warst die Nummer ;-) Hatte vor knapp 2 Wochen alle meine Kontakte verloren... Ja ich weiß eh noch net genau wie ich das heute mache, daher passt dat schon, habt ihr beide mal Spaß zusammen ;-)


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. September 2016)

Jo, hatten wir! Nächste Woche bin ich komplett außerhalb unterwegs, aber dann werde ich mich wieder beteiligen können Grüße Bernd.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. September 2016)

Ihr schon  Arme zufällig auf gelesene Biker, bis übers bergauf Limit zu treiben


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. September 2016)

Hä? Liegt das an den Weizen oder an dem Satz?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. September 2016)

@Sven: Komm schon, Du wolltest es doch auch ...


----------



## Saxen-Paule (14. September 2016)

Wie schaut es morgen aus? Jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## luckylocke (15. September 2016)

Ich wäre heute am Start...
18.00 Uhr am Stein


----------



## Saxen-Paule (15. September 2016)

Passt! Bis später.


----------



## gerdu (20. September 2016)

Heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (20. September 2016)

Joh


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. September 2016)

Klar. Endlich die angenehmen Temperaturen nutzen!


----------



## DieterHaas (20. September 2016)

Sehr wahrscheinlich ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. September 2016)

Heute jemand?


----------



## luckylocke (22. September 2016)

jau, 18:15 am Stein?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. September 2016)

Das schaffe ich nicht, bin noch nicht zu Hause, 18:30 Stein? Die Zeit holen wir wieder rein ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (22. September 2016)

18.30 passt mir auch gut


----------



## DieterHaas (22. September 2016)

Zu spät gesehen ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (26. September 2016)

....morgen jemand am Start für 'ne gemütliche Runde?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. September 2016)

Joar, piano halt.


----------



## luckylocke (26. September 2016)

Wäre gerne bei der Piano Tour dabei, muss aber nach Hessen


----------



## Raimund_G (27. September 2016)

ich geb alles kanns aber net sicher sagen, falls ich nicht da bin, nicht auf mich warten!!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. September 2016)

Habe mir auf der Rückfahrt aus dem Vinschgau eine Erkältung eingefangen => leider nicht dabei!


----------



## gerdu (27. September 2016)

Muss leider absagen, spontane Geburtstagsparty...


----------



## DieterHaas (2. Oktober 2016)

Dienstag jemand am Start um 18:30 Uhr ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (2. Oktober 2016)

Etwas früh dran - ich bin nächste Woche raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (3. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin raus


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Oktober 2016)

@Dieter: Habe mal wieder ein Problem mit der Startzeit, kann dir aber anbieten, dass wir früher zu einer kleineren Runde starten und Du dann um 18:30 Uhr wieder am Stein sein kannst Grüße Bernd.


----------



## Manfred (4. Oktober 2016)

Wer fährt heut Abend?
Wollte gerne was fahren, entweder 7geb oder Ahr?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Oktober 2016)

Ja ich bin am Start, 18:30 Stein.


----------



## Manfred (4. Oktober 2016)

Andy, ich werde heute Abend nicht kommen.
Werde eine ruhige Runde über Ahrweiler fahren, ich muss beim Basislager nochmal vorbei.


----------



## DieterHaas (4. Oktober 2016)

Evtl. Donnerstag, wenn das Wetter passt ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## DieterHaas (6. Oktober 2016)

An Alle: Ich bin auf der Suche nach netten Leuten die Lust hätten mit einem Guide von der Südtiroler Bikeschool 6/7 Tage in Südtirol die Trails unsicher zu machen. (Trailfeuerwerk !!!!) 3-4 Sterne Hotels jeden Tag wechselnd, Schwierigkeitsgrad denke bis S2/3, KM ? Kosten : ca. 1000,- Euro mit allem drum und dran. Der Guide ist sehr nett und fit. Bei Interesse melden ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Saxen-Paule (10. Oktober 2016)

Wie siehts mir morgen aus? Jemand am Start?


----------



## gerdu (10. Oktober 2016)

Klaro...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (10. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin raus...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. Oktober 2016)

Dabei - aber langsam ...


----------



## DieterHaas (10. Oktober 2016)

Nicht dabei !Gute Fahrt ! Donnerstag sehr gerne ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Oktober 2016)

Wenn ich rechtzeitig zurück bin, bin ich auch am Start.


----------



## scotty007 (11. Oktober 2016)

Dabei - 19 Uhr PP Vinxel?


----------



## luckylocke (12. Oktober 2016)

Heute nochmal jemand am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (12. Oktober 2016)

Hab grad keine Lust...


----------



## DieterHaas (12. Oktober 2016)

Heute Donnerstag jemand Lust zu fahren ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (13. Oktober 2016)

Zieltermin wäre 18 Uhr Chinaschiff, ein seltener Mitfahrer hat auch zugesagt...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. Oktober 2016)

Wird mir zu spät, und ist eh noch unklar, ob es heute passen wird => evtl. nä. Wo. Do.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. Oktober 2016)

I. bi. he. a. St.!


----------



## DieterHaas (13. Oktober 2016)

I.b.h.a.a.St.u.18:00 Uhr=Ich bin heute auch am Start um 18:00 Uhr. Neue Sprache Andi ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (13. Oktober 2016)

gerdu schrieb:


> Zieltermin wäre 18 Uhr Chinaschiff, ein seltener Mitfahrer hat auch zugesagt...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Oktober 2016)

Wenn Wetter passt geht's morgen wieder rund!


----------



## gerdu (18. Oktober 2016)

...sieht mehr so nach Regen aus, mal schauen. Falls es doch trocken bleibt bin ich dabei.


----------



## luckylocke (18. Oktober 2016)

Bin raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (24. Oktober 2016)

wie sieht es morgen aus? Laut Wetteronline soll es trocken bleiben.
Und wenn Wetteronline recht behält, würde ich gerne mal wieder mit kommen.


----------



## gerdu (24. Oktober 2016)

Wäre dabei, aber Piano...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. Oktober 2016)

Erste richtige Rutschpartie des Jahres!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (25. Oktober 2016)

Muss leider passen. Viel Spaß!


----------



## DieterHaas (25. Oktober 2016)

Sehr wahrscheinlich nicht dabei ! Viel Spaß Euch ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## scotty007 (25. Oktober 2016)

Schaffe den Treffpunkt zeitlich nicht. Vielleicht sieht man sich in the woods...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. Oktober 2016)

Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Freitagsrunde? Do. abend bin ich leider verhindert ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Oktober 2016)

Heute mal neuen alten Mantel testen. 18Uhr Schiff?!


----------



## gerdu (27. Oktober 2016)

Hab ja keine anderen Hobbys..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Oktober 2016)

Apropo Hobby: Ersten Testglühwein auf dem Martinimarkt in Bad Honnef ?! Vllt mal nen Euro einstecken...


----------



## Benacussi (27. Oktober 2016)

Gibt's den Glühwein dieses Jahr so günstig?
Ich kann leider immer noch nicht.......


----------



## DieterHaas (27. Oktober 2016)

Lust auf ne Tour am Freitag ca. 13:00 Uhr ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Oktober 2016)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Lust auf ne Tour am Freitag ca. 13:00 Uhr ? Gruß Dieter


Leider für mich viel zu früh; starte evtl. später ...


----------



## DieterHaas (2. November 2016)

Hallo, Zusammen ! Würde gerne morgen fahren, wer fährt mit um 18:00 Uhr ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (2. November 2016)

Könnte ich mir vorstellen wenn das Wetter passt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (2. November 2016)

O.K. Treffpunkt wo, wie immer Chinaschiff 18:00 Uhr ?-oder. Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (2. November 2016)

Würde ich sagen, aber erst mal warten wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## Manfred (3. November 2016)

Würde gerne heutabend was fahren.
Kennedybrücke liegt nicht auf den Weg.
Würde etwas nach 18 Uhr unter der Südbrücke auf euch fahren, wenn jemand fährt.
Bitte bis 16:30 eine kurze Antwort, sonst fahr ich alleine.
Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. November 2016)

Bin heute nicht in BN, fahre evtl. morgen am Nachmittag Grüße B


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. November 2016)

Von mir aus können wir 18:00 Chinaschiff sagen und 18:10 am Stein...


----------



## Manfred (3. November 2016)

OK. 
Am Stein oder unter der Südbrücke?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. November 2016)




----------



## Manfred (3. November 2016)

Eindeutig.
Ich wollte mal was neues ausprobieren.


----------



## DieterHaas (3. November 2016)

Dann bin ich um 18:10 Uhr am Stein !! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (7. November 2016)

Wie schauts morgen mit einer gepflegten Schlammschlacht aus? Di scheint noch der beste Tag der Woche zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (7. November 2016)

Echt ungemütlich da draussen....
Bin dabei... (wenn´s nicht regnet)


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. November 2016)

Jops! Dann sehen wir heute ja wahrscheinlich mal wieder R. ;-)


----------



## DieterHaas (8. November 2016)

Dabei !! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Manfred (8. November 2016)

Zur Zeit scheint die Sonne.
Wenn das Wetter mit spielt, werde ich kommen.


----------



## sibu (8. November 2016)

Sonnenschein? - da will ich hin! Die Webcam am Ölberg zeigt grau in grau und auf 300 m Höhe ist der Nieselregen gerade von einem Graupelschauer abgelöst worden . Trotzdem viel Spass heute Abend.


----------



## Manfred (8. November 2016)

Dann musst du nach Swisttal Heimerzheim kommen, Blauer Himmel und Sonne aber kalt.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. November 2016)

Werde versuchen, um 18:30 Uhr am Stein zu sein und einen Teil mitzufahren, ehe ich dann aus Zeitgründen zurück muss ... falls ich nicht um Punkt halb sieben am Stein bin, ruhig starten!


----------



## scotty007 (8. November 2016)

Bin 19 Uhr in Vinxel PP - @gerdu: falls was dazwischenkommt, funk ich Dich vor halb 7 an...


----------



## luckylocke (8. November 2016)

Wenn ich um 18.30 Uhr nicht am Stein bin, braucht ihr nicht warten. Ich komme dann auch um 19.00 Uhr zum Vinxeler Parkplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. November 2016)

Vllt heute lieber biken bei den Wetteraussichten?!


----------



## gerdu (14. November 2016)

...grad erst den Eintrag gesehen, nu ist zu spät.

Vielleicht morgen bei Schlechtwetter mal wieder AlternativInderprogramm?


----------



## Manfred (15. November 2016)

Beim Alternativprogramm wäre ich dabei.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. November 2016)

Wenns von oben trocken bleibt bzw. nur fisselt würde ich schon noch radeln... 
Inder wäre ich net dabei, aber danach dann P.


----------



## gerdu (15. November 2016)

Ich würde auch mal noch die Wetterentwicklung abwarten, vielleicht gehts ja doch...


----------



## DieterHaas (15. November 2016)

Wäre bei Nichtregen heute dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (15. November 2016)

AlternativInderprogramm klingt immer interessant, schaffe es heute aber nicht...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. November 2016)

Ich werde mal da sein, aber wohl eher ne kürzere Runde anpeilen..


----------



## gerdu (15. November 2016)

Ok, hilft ja nix, bis gleich...


----------



## DieterHaas (15. November 2016)

O.K. ebenfalls eher kürzer, wie Andi ! bis gleich 1 Dieter


----------



## Benacussi (15. November 2016)

Ihr seid bekloppt - wer will denn bei diesem Wetter fahren ??


----------



## Manfred (16. November 2016)

Benacussi schrieb:


> Ihr seid bekloppt - wer will denn bei diesem Wetter fahren ??


----------



## sibu (16. November 2016)

Benacussi schrieb:


> Ihr seid bekloppt - wer will denn bei diesem Wetter fahren ??


Der Boden war noch erstaunlich griffig, aber die lokalen Nebellöcher und die Blätter machten es etwas schwerer den Wegen zu folgen und den Schlaglöchern auszuweichen.


----------



## luckylocke (19. November 2016)

Fährt jemand morgen Vormittag?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. November 2016)

Heute jemand?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. November 2016)

Leider nicht, aber nächste Woche! Grüße B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (22. November 2016)

Ich komme.


----------



## gerdu (22. November 2016)

Wegen anhaltender Unpässlichkeit im Schulterbereich wahrscheinlich nicht, evtl. später Pawlow...


----------



## mountainbikerjw (22. November 2016)

Hi leute. Bin neu in der Runde. Wäre gern dabei.  18.30 t-campus Ramersdorf?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. November 2016)

Ja fast. Treffpunkt ist gegenüber auf der anderen Straßenseite, in der Höhe des Parkplatzes, wo die Bushaltebucht anfängt. 18:30Uhr ist die Abfahrt, sind immer schon so paar Minuten vorher da.


----------



## luckylocke (22. November 2016)

Will heute auch mal an die frische Luft


----------



## Manfred (22. November 2016)

Ich werde doch passen, bin nicht richtig fit.
Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. November 2016)

Hmpf, das Regenradar sieht ja net so pralle aus...  Ich bin aber auf jeden Fall da, muss mal raus


----------



## lalina (23. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde gern wissen, wo Ihr eigentlich lang fahrt, wie lange und wie anspruchsvoll.
Überlege, mich auch einmal anzuschließen, kann aber gar nicht einschätzen, ob ich konditionell und fahrtechnisch dazu passe.

Über eine kurze Rückmeldung würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Liebe Grüße

lalina (die gestern allein im Siebengebirge nass geregnet wurde... ;-)


----------



## gerdu (23. November 2016)

Moin,

wir fahren abends meist ca. 2 1/2 h, ca. 800 hm / ca. 40 km.

Komm einfach vorbei und schau es Dir an wenns halbwegs passt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lalina (23. November 2016)

gerdu schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir fahren abends meist ca. 2 1/2 h, ca. 800 hm / ca. 40 km.



Hallo Gerdu,

hmm.... ich glaub, dafür muss ich wohl noch etwas trainieren... Die Strecke an sich schaffe ich schon, aber nicht in 2,5 Stunden. Und dann ist da ja noch die Frage, wie schwierig die Abfahrt ist. Viel mehr als Breiberge bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Da ich allerdings meistens allein unterwegs bin, trau ich mich auch nicht mehr.

Viele Grüße

Lalina


----------



## sun909 (23. November 2016)

Hallo Lalina,
schau mal bei den "Gemütlichfahrern" hier im Forum vorbei.

Die sind langsamer bergauf unterwegs und üben zwischendrin öfter mal an technischen Stellen.

Tourdaten idR 600-900HM/30km in 3-3.5h.

Start meist in Ramersdorf oder Königswinter.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gemuetlichfahrer-siebengebirge.740535/

Grüße


----------



## lalina (23. November 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Lalina,
> schau mal bei den "Gemütlichfahrern" hier im Forum vorbei.
> 
> Die sind langsamer bergauf unterwegs und üben zwischendrin öfter mal an technischen Stellen.
> ...




Hallo Sun909,

das klingt schon besser! Danke! 

Viele Grüße

Lalina


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. November 2016)

Heute jemand? Wenn sich jemand meldet bin ich um 18:00Uhr am Chinaschiff. Sonst fahre ich alleine bissel früher los...


----------



## luckylocke (24. November 2016)

Bin raus


----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. November 2016)

Na wie sieht die Motivations- und Pässlichkeitslage heute aus? Wäre ja eigentlich eine gute Möglichkeit für eine BS-Tour bei klirrender Kälte auf der Löwenburg. Falls sich aber keiner melden sollte bleibe ich wohl bei Zwift ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (29. November 2016)

Bei mir wirds wegen angesprochener Unpässlichkeit heute noch nichts. Vielleicht mal im Laufe der Woche eine Spazierfahrt mit dem bequemeren Rad.


----------



## Manfred (29. November 2016)

Ich will kommen, wenn ich bis heutabend nicht eingefroren bin.


----------



## sibu (29. November 2016)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Na wie sieht die Motivations- und Pässlichkeitslage heute aus? Wäre ja eigentlich eine gute Möglichkeit für eine BS-Tour bei klirrender Kälte auf der Löwenburg. Falls sich aber keiner melden sollte bleibe ich wohl bei Zwift ;-)


Löwenburg lohnt sich heute schon wegen der Fern- oder Sternsicht, aber ich werde schon gegen 18 Uhr oben sein und von der Ost-Seite kommen.


----------



## luckylocke (29. November 2016)

Bin dabei. Soll ich BS mitbringen?


----------



## gerdu (29. November 2016)

Ihr könnt doch ohne Schnee und ohne mich keine BS Tour machen!!!


----------



## Manfred (29. November 2016)

Wir sollten doch auf Schnee und Gerdu warten.


----------



## scotty007 (29. November 2016)

Bin mit dem Bike auf Arbeit. Falls ich es zeitlich schaffe, bin ich um 18:30 am Stein...


----------



## Manfred (5. Dezember 2016)

Morgen ist wieder Dienstag und ich bin dabei.


----------



## DieterHaas (6. Dezember 2016)

Heute ist Dienstag und wer ist dabei ? Ich bin um 18:30 Uhr am Start ! Warm anziehen, ist eiskalt !! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (6. Dezember 2016)

Leider nein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Dezember 2016)

Wegen Triefnase heute nicht am Start; hoffentlich bis Do. wieder OK Grüße B


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Dezember 2016)

Bei mir passt es heute net...


----------



## scotty007 (6. Dezember 2016)

Bin heute auch nicht dabei..


----------



## Manfred (6. Dezember 2016)

Dieter, wenn sich keiner mehr meldet, ich könnte auch schon um 18:00Uhr?


----------



## DieterHaas (6. Dezember 2016)

@Manfred: meld Dich am besten mal kurz bei mir unter: 0163 34 67 124  Gruß Dieter


----------



## Manfred (6. Dezember 2016)

Werde alleine nach der Arbeit was fahren, bin auch draussen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Dezember 2016)

Heute vielleicht jemand? Morgen solls regnerisch werden...


----------



## scotty007 (12. Dezember 2016)

Bei mir weder heute noch morgen - habe mir aber den Dienstag nächste Woche freigehalten (quasi als Abschlussfahrt 2017 mit BS)...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. Dezember 2016)

Bin heute & morgen im Familieninnendienst verplant => kein biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (12. Dezember 2016)

Heute geht nicht bei mir Andi, nächste Woche ebenfalls nicht, deshalb wünsche ich hiermit allen bekannten Bikern frohe, besinnliche Wheinachten ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (12. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin morgen dabei  (wenn es nicht regnet )


----------



## Manfred (13. Dezember 2016)

Wenn es heut nicht regnet mal alternativ KoFo und zum Abschluss auf den Weihnachstsmarkt nach Bonn oder Godesberg?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. Dezember 2016)

Von mir aus könnten wir mal Kofo machen, Weihnachtsmarkt fällt bei mir aber flach.


----------



## gerdu (13. Dezember 2016)

Von mir aus könnten wir mal Weihnachtsmarkt machen, KoFo fällt bei mir aber flach.


----------



## Manfred (13. Dezember 2016)

Ihr seit euch aber einig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (13. Dezember 2016)

Hmm.......
ich will MTB fahren, egal ob 7GB oder KoFo. Gegen ein alkoholhaltiges Heißgetränk hätte ich nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. Dezember 2016)

ich muss heute den röh machen... schaffe es net wirklich zeitlich so gut und bin auch net top motiviert... falls ihr noch auf dem weihnachtsmarkt einkehren solltet käme ich evtl dazu, hängt von der uhrzeit ab...


----------



## luckylocke (13. Dezember 2016)

@Manfred : 18.30 bei den Wildschweinen?


----------



## Manfred (13. Dezember 2016)

Heute 18:30Uhr bei den Wildschweinen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. Dezember 2016)

Irgendwann muss ich es dann doch nochmal aufs Rad schaffen... Wie schauts heute aus, jemand Zeit & Interesse? So ab 16:00Uhr wäre möglich...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. Dezember 2016)

Hmm, jetzt ist es zu spät, bin schon an der Ahr verabredet; kommende Woche sollte es aber Di. oder Do. passen Grüße B.


----------



## gerdu (19. Dezember 2016)

...ich denke für die kleine Jahresabschlussbergschnapsrunde sollte es bei mir morgen gehen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Dezember 2016)

Jops bei mir auch!


----------



## scotty007 (19. Dezember 2016)

Oha, Wunderheilung? Bin dabei...


----------



## Manfred (19. Dezember 2016)

Werde auch kommen, bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (20. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin raus
Viel Spaß


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Dezember 2016)

Juhu, es wird entspannt ;-)


----------



## scotty007 (21. Dezember 2016)

Hat jemand zufällig Verwendung für Bremsbeläge Avid Sram XO Trail von Kool-Stop? Habe mir leider gleich 2 Paar gekauft und habe keine Verwendung, da sie nicht passen. Umtauschen geht auch nicht mehr (habe sie schon paar Monate)...


----------



## jim-beam (21. Dezember 2016)

scotty007 schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig Verwendung für Bremsbeläge Avid Sram XO Trail von Kool-Stop? Habe mir leider gleich 2 Paar gekauft und habe keine Verwendung, da sie nicht passen. Umtauschen geht auch nicht mehr (habe sie schon paar Monate)...



Ich könnte sie gebrauchen . Schick mir eine PM
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Dezember 2016)

In den nächsten Tagen jemand am Start? Grüße B


----------



## DieterHaas (27. Dezember 2016)

Bernd, ich fahre am Freitag um 13:00 Uhr Treffpunkt eine 3 Stunden Tour ab Motorrollerladen Oberdollendorf ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Dieter, hört sich grundsätzlich gut an. Kann ich dich auf 13:15 Uhr Ramersdorf P&R oder 13:30 Uhr Rollerladen ´runterhandeln (wir hätten dann immer noch 3 Stunden Tageslicht), oder ist das fix? Grüße B.


----------



## DieterHaas (28. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, Bernd ! Da ich nicht führe, ist 13:00 Uhr leider fix am Rollerladen ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. Dezember 2016)

Ok, stelle mich darauf ein & bin dabei! Bis morgen, Bernd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. Januar 2017)

Wie schauts mit morgen aus?


----------



## luckylocke (2. Januar 2017)

Gut schaut es aus.


----------



## DieterHaas (2. Januar 2017)

Sehr wahrscheinlich dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (2. Januar 2017)

..muss mal schauen wie sich die Motivationslage entwickelt. Eigentlich will ich schon.


----------



## DieterHaas (3. Januar 2017)

Auf Uwe, die jungen Knochen wollen bewegt werden !! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Manfred (3. Januar 2017)

gerdu schrieb:


> ..muss mal schauen wie sich die Motivationslage entwickelt. Eigentlich will ich schon.


auch meine Meinung. Entscheide kurzfrstig, wenn ich um halb nicht da bin, komme ich auch nicht.
Viel Spaß und ein frohes neues Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (3. Januar 2017)

Bin schon gefahren, euch viel Spass.


----------



## scotty007 (3. Januar 2017)

Fahre heute nicht mit. Viel Spaß Euch...


----------



## Trekki (3. Januar 2017)

Vielen dank fürs mitnehmen, war eine schöne Tour.

Wir hatten heute kurz über einen Eifel-Cross gesprochen, wenn es wieder etwas wärmer ist. Wer hätte hierzu Lust?


----------



## DieterHaas (4. Januar 2017)

Wie gesagt John, ich hätte daran mal Interesse !  Gruß Dieter


----------



## DieterHaas (5. Januar 2017)

Hallo, Uwe/Zusammen ! Lust heute nochmals auf ne Tour ?! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (5. Januar 2017)

ich weiss noch nicht ob ich es schaffe, kann ich erst heute Nachmittag abschätzen...


----------



## Manfred (5. Januar 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Vielen dank fürs mitnehmen, war eine schöne Tour.
> 
> Wir hatten heute kurz über einen Eifel-Cross gesprochen, wenn es wieder etwas wärmer ist. Wer hätte hierzu Lust?




Hallo John,

ein Eifel Cross ist immer gut, denkst du an einen ein- oder mehrtägige Tour?


----------



## Manfred (5. Januar 2017)

Der Eifel-Mosel-Cup ist jetzt eine Teamveranstaltung mit drei Fahrer für eine Zeit von drei Stunden.
http://emc.justarius.de/
Wäre mal was neues, hätte einer Interesse?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Januar 2017)

Ich bin heute dabei! 18:00 Chinaschiff!


----------



## Trekki (5. Januar 2017)

Eifel Cross @Manfred , @DieterHaas und wer sonst noch interesse hat : ich denke an eine Tagestour (hin mit dem Rad, zurück mit der Bahn). Ergibt gut 100km mit 2000Höhenmetern. Da der Tag endlich ist, sollte nicht getrödelt werden. Max. 5 Fahrer, also 4 Teilnehmer.

EMC ist mir persönlich zu aufwändig - da geht ein ganzer Tag drauf um "nur" 1h zu fahren. Jetzt wohl 3h, der ganze Tag geht aber weiterhin drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (5. Januar 2017)

18 Uhr Schiff sollte klappen...


----------



## luckylocke (5. Januar 2017)

Ich würde den Eifelcross eventuell mitfahren. Es kommt auf den Termin an.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. Januar 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Vielen dank fürs mitnehmen, war eine schöne Tour.
> 
> Wir hatten heute kurz über einen Eifel-Cross gesprochen, wenn es wieder etwas wärmer ist. Wer hätte hierzu Lust?



Ich!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (5. Januar 2017)

Ü


----------



## Trekki (6. Januar 2017)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Es kommt auf den Termin an


Wenn es etwas wärmer ist, an einem Feiertag, Samstag oder Sonntag. Im Schnee geht es nicht (die Tour ist zu lang), Dauerregen muss auch nicht sein. Bin offen für Vorschläge / Wünsche.
Ich zähle bisher mit mir 5: @Rosinantenfahrt @luckylocke @Manfred @DieterHaas -> ab jetzt Warteliste


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Januar 2017)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> Ü


!


----------



## sibu (6. Januar 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Wenn es etwas wärmer ist, an einem Feiertag, Samstag oder Sonntag. Im Schnee geht es nicht (die Tour ist zu lang), Dauerregen muss auch nicht sein. Bin offen für Vorschläge / Wünsche.
> Ich zähle bisher mit mir 5: @Rosinantenfahrt @luckylocke @Manfred @DieterHaas -> ab jetzt Warteliste


Wie wild wird die Tour? Wenn es passt, nehme ich mal Platz 1 auf der Warteliste. Der neue Spikereifen ist da, darf also auch bei Frost sein.


----------



## Trekki (6. Januar 2017)

Heute bin ich die Strecke abgefahren. 2700Höhenmeter laut Tacho (GPS ist noch nicht ausgewertet - Strava folgt), 100km. Bin erst um 10h los, war also kanpp mit dem Tageslicht. Die Strecke ist überwiegend auf Waldautobahnen, ca. 10km Trail und auch einige Tragepassagen wie z.B. Treppen. Mit versenkbarer Sattelstütze macht es mehr Spass, ist aber kein KO. Die Strecke ist einfacher als das Enderttal.

Der Frost war teilweise kritisch, insbesondere auf Steinen und überfrorener Matsch. Mit Spikes hilft dies sicherlich. Meine Erfahrung ist jedoch, dass solche Reifen wie ein Sack Nüsse laufen. D.h. sehr hoher Rollwiederstand. Meine Strecke zur Arbeit mit Spikereifen (17km flach am Rhein entlang) haut ordentlich rein. Von einer 100km Tour auf Spikes würde ich daher abraten.

Edit: Laut GPS 2411Hm, Start war um 9.20h


----------



## sibu (6. Januar 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Heute bin ich die Strecke abgefahren. 2700Höhenmeter laut Tacho (GPS ist noch nicht ausgewertet - Strava folgt), 100km. Bin erst um 10h los, war also kanpp mit dem Tageslicht. Die Strecke ist überwiegend auf Waldautobahnen, ca. 10km Trail und auch einige Tragepassagen wie z.B. Treppen. Mit versenkbarer Sattelstütze macht es mehr Spass, ist aber kein KO. Die Strecke ist einfacher als das Enderttal.


Sieht nach Anlehnung an den Klassiker Nr. 1 aus. Zugegeben, ich bin ein Fan von Stellen mit schöner Aussicht, und bei der heutigen Fernsicht hätte ich die Türme auf Weiselstein, Gänsehals und Hochsimmer mitgenommen, wobei gerade auf dem Hochsimmer die winterlichen Wegeverhältnisse wohl am problematischsten sind (gibt dort auch eine nette Abfahrt, in der Strava-Karte als "Steilstrecke" benannt), und bei einem 100 km MTB-Tag muss man sicher auch das eigentliche Ziel im Auge behalten. 


> Der Frost war teilweise kritisch, insbesondere auf Steinen und überfrorener Matsch. Mit Spikes hilft dies sicherlich. Meine Erfahrung ist jedoch, dass solche Reifen wie ein Sack Nüsse laufen. D.h. sehr hoher Rollwiederstand. Meine Strecke zur Arbeit mit Spikereifen (17km flach am Rhein entlang) haut ordentlich rein. Von einer 100km Tour auf Spikes würde ich daher abraten.
> 
> Edit: Laut GPS 2411Hm, Start war um 9.20h


Ich fahre im Moment noch die Spikereifen aus dem Jahr 2011 - aber im vergangenen Herbst habe ich sie "entnagelt". Die haben noch ein praktisch unbenutztes Profil, ein relativ weiches Gummi und rollen mit Maximaldruck auf Straße ganz passabel. Im Gelände habe ich heute weniger Schwierigkeiten gehabt, als auf mancher Nebenstraße (glatt gefahrener Schnee bzw. gefrorenes Schmelzwasser braucht dann doch die Spikes). 

Hast du schon eine grobe Vorstellung, wann die Fahrt sein soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (6. Januar 2017)

Winterliche Verhältnisse - oh ja. Solche Stellen bin ich links oder rechts neben der Straße durchs Laub gefahren. Wo das nicht ging - absteigen und schieben. Einmal habe ich mich beim Scheiben lang gelegt.

Termin: Wenn nicht mehr alles gefroren ist, kein Schnee. Einige Eisplatten sind ok aber > 50km auf Eis in der Gruppe möchte ich nicht machen.

Anstatt den 1er hatte ich mir auch den Pommbach überlegt. Aber das ist eher etwas für einen trockenen Sommertag. Da sind ca. 20 Bachfurten, die man fahren kann. Immer mit Chicken-Brücke.


----------



## Pete04 (8. Januar 2017)

John, watt bin ich froh zu glauben dich zu kennen - bei den "Torturenfreds" krieg ich nächtens immer Angst!


----------



## gerdu (10. Januar 2017)

Heut jemand dabei? Soll trocken bleiben!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. Januar 2017)

Leider nicht, derzeit ohne fahrbares Rad ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Januar 2017)

Jop, wenns trocken bleibt bin ich dabei!


----------



## Manfred (10. Januar 2017)

Entscheide mich kurzfristig.
Was wollen wir fahren, im 7 geb wird wohl Land unter sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (10. Januar 2017)

...wenns zu schlammig ist fahren wir halt 5x Drachenfels oder so.

@Bernd: 50.708504,7.063198


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. Januar 2017)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...wenns zu schlammig ist fahren wir halt 5x Drachenfels oder so.
> 
> @Bernd: 50.708504,7.063198


Ja, aber derzeit Tendenz zu entweder Koblenz oder Forchheim, zudem Kosten für ein Paket aus HH angefragt ...


----------



## gerdu (10. Januar 2017)

Klingt nach nem Plan, Hauptsache bald wieder einsatzbereit.


----------



## sibu (10. Januar 2017)

Manfred schrieb:


> Entscheide mich kurzfristig.
> Was wollen wir fahren, im 7 geb wird wohl Land unter sein?


Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit wurde aus dem Schneematsch im Tal immer öfter Schnee, ab der Mäckihütte dann eine geschlossene Schneedecke. Ab 300 m (Stellweg Südende) war teilweise sogar noch Eis unter dem Schnee. Es ist zwar knapp über 0,° aber es soll heute auch nicht wesentlich wärmer werden.


----------



## DieterHaas (10. Januar 2017)

Ja, wie es aussieht heute dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (10. Januar 2017)

Heidabei


----------



## Manfred (10. Januar 2017)

Ist mir zu grau, mache nach knapp drei Wochen einen Tag Pause.
Viel Spass.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. Januar 2017)

Gleich ne Schneetour? Wer ist dabei? So ab 16:00Uhr ginge bei mir

http://www.loewenburger-hof.de/webcam/cam1-640.html


----------



## gerdu (13. Januar 2017)

...leider noch auf Schicht und dann Autobahnschneetour!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. Januar 2017)

Schade: Paket in HH bestellt, aber noch nicht eingetroffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flechte (13. Januar 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Wenn es etwas wärmer ist, an einem Feiertag, Samstag oder Sonntag. Im Schnee geht es nicht (die Tour ist zu lang), Dauerregen muss auch nicht sein. Bin offen für Vorschläge / Wünsche.
> Ich zähle bisher mit mir 5: @Rosinantenfahrt @luckylocke @Manfred @DieterHaas -> ab jetzt Warteliste



Ich bin dabei !


----------



## luckylocke (13. Januar 2017)

Okay, 16.00 Uhr am Stein?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. Januar 2017)

16:10Uhr am Stein ;-)


----------



## luckylocke (13. Januar 2017)

Okay


----------



## sibu (13. Januar 2017)

Wenn ihr wirklich zum Löwenburger Hof wollt: Gestern Abend lag auf Teilen der Straße Margarethenhöhe - Löwenburg, auf dem Löwenburg-Rundweg und der Burgzufahrt noch angetauter und wieder zu Eis angefrorener Altschnee. Mit Spikes bin ich da noch gut hochgekommen, aber mit der heutigen Schneeauflage (sind jetzt gut 5 cm) kommen die nicht mehr bis auf das Eis durch. Ähnlich wird das auch auf anderen Wegen sein, die nicht komplett frei getaut waren. 

Wo ginge es heute hin?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. Januar 2017)

Da es morgen tendenziell etwas wärmer sein soll als Dienstag, plane ich morgen zu radeln und Dienstag dann mal schauen...

Jemand dabei?


----------



## luckylocke (15. Januar 2017)

Ich könnte mich für diese Idee erwärmen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. Januar 2017)

G. und A. treffen sich um 18.30Uhr am Stein. Also kommt dazu!


----------



## gerdu (16. Januar 2017)

mal wieder keine Benachrichtigung, wäre morgen dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (16. Januar 2017)

Ich bin morgen raus


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Januar 2017)

Ich werde wie gewohnt eintrudeln, auch auf die Gefahr hin alleine ran zu müssen...


----------



## gerdu (17. Januar 2017)

zu spät, schon unterwegs am Wahnbachsee.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Januar 2017)

Ok, ich mache mich alleine auf die Socken ohne am Treffpunkt vorbei zu kommen...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Januar 2017)

Ich werde mich heute aufs Rad schwingen. Falls sich jemand meldet, könnten wir 18:00Uhr Chinaschiff sagen, sonst fahre ich einfach alleine drauf los...


----------



## gerdu (23. Januar 2017)

heute kann ich nicht, wäre aber morgen dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (23. Januar 2017)

Hi, ich bin heute und morgen leider raus.
Am Mittwoch kann ich erst wieder fahren.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. Januar 2017)

Bin heute auch am Start. Evtl haben wir auch einen Gast, das stellt sich am Nachmittag heraus... falls ja, dann also piano ;-)


----------



## gerdu (24. Januar 2017)

Piano ist immer gut!


----------



## scotty007 (24. Januar 2017)

Muss gucken, evtl. 19 Uhr Vinxel PP - habe aber noch dienstlichen Termin bis 18 Uhr. Melde mich bei gerdu per SMS, falls ich mitkomme...


----------



## gerdu (26. Januar 2017)

...würde morgen gegen 16 Uhr ab Chinaschiff ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Januar 2017)

Ihr Mountainbiker kriegt aber auch alles kaputt 

http://www.rundschau-online.de/regi...r-am-drachenfels---eselsweg-gesperrt-25618048


----------



## luckylocke (26. Januar 2017)

Habe morgen frei und starte daher früher


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. Januar 2017)

Ich schaffe es heute net...


----------



## DieterHaas (26. Januar 2017)

Uwe ! Bin morgen um 16:00 Uhr dabei !! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. Januar 2017)

Noch ohne Rad, aber nicht mehr lange ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (26. Januar 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Noch ohne Rad, aber nicht mehr lange ...



das wird aber schwierig zu Fuss mitzuhalten, gerade bergab.


----------



## DieterHaas (27. Januar 2017)

Gruß an Dich Bernd ! Bis bald auf der Piste ! Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Januar 2017)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Gruß an Dich Bernd ! Bis bald auf der Piste ! Dieter



Danke ... und bergab bitte auf mich warten, sowohl zu Fuß als auch auf dem Rad


----------



## gerdu (31. Januar 2017)

wer ist heute dabei?


----------



## luckylocke (31. Januar 2017)

Dabei


----------



## AndiBonn86 (31. Januar 2017)

Jops!


----------



## DieterHaas (31. Januar 2017)

Ich weiß es noch nicht, bitte nicht warten ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Manfred (31. Januar 2017)

Ich weiß es noch nicht, bitte nicht warten ! Gruß Manfred


----------



## scotty007 (31. Januar 2017)

Ich schaff das heute nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (1. Februar 2017)

Jemand morgen Abend am Start ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Februar 2017)

Do. wird bei mir wohl zu knapp, ggf. würde ich versuchen im Wald hinzuzukommen. Aber Freitag sieht es gut aus; jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## gerdu (2. Februar 2017)

heute18 Uhr Chinaschiff müsste bei mir klappen, morgen nicht.


----------



## DieterHaas (2. Februar 2017)

Hallo, Uwe ! Bin dann heute um 18:00 Uhr am Chinaschiff ! Gruß Dieter Bernd ! Morgen kann ich nicht !


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. Februar 2017)

Heute klappt bei mir net, morgen vermutlich schon! Leider aber nicht vor 16Uhr Start...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. Februar 2017)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Heute klappt bei mir net, morgen vermutlich schon! Leider aber nicht vor 16Uhr Start...


Hmm, dass ist leider zu knapp, da ich um 18 Uhr zurück sein muß Grüße B


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Februar 2017)

Heute jemand Interesse an einer kleinen Runden im KoFo?


----------



## gerdu (6. Februar 2017)

bin erst Mi wieder in Bonn.


----------



## luckylocke (6. Februar 2017)

Ich bin auch erst am Mittwoch wieder in Bonn, wahrscheinlich zu spät zum Radeln


----------



## luckylocke (9. Februar 2017)

Wie schaut es denn heute Abend bei euch aus? 18:15 Uhr ab dem Stein


----------



## gerdu (9. Februar 2017)

bin noch kaputt von gestern, hab keine Lust....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Februar 2017)

Ich kann noch net genau absehen, wie es zeitlich bei mir passt... mache mich daher unabhängig und werde wohl ne kurze Runde im Kottenforst drehen... vllt nochmal die Traverse probieren ;-)


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Februar 2017)

18:30 unten am Poppelsdorfer Platz ist dir zu spät?


----------



## gerdu (13. Februar 2017)

wer ist morgen dabei?


----------



## luckylocke (13. Februar 2017)

Icke


----------



## scotty007 (13. Februar 2017)

Hört sich nach einem Plan an ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. Februar 2017)

Bin diese Woche leider komplett verhindert...


----------



## gerdu (14. Februar 2017)

...ein paar von uns (mindestens 2) wollten heute mal nach der Tour zum neuen Mehmet gehen. 

Wer Lust hat: Jacke / extra Trikot einpacken - Anfänger etc. sind natürlich auch willkommen, ca. 21 Uhr..


----------



## gerdu (15. Februar 2017)

weil das Wetter so schön ist heute noch mal um 18:15 am Stein.


----------



## luckylocke (15. Februar 2017)

Dabei, die guten Bedingungen muss ich ausnutzen!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Februar 2017)

Diese Woche ist ja net wirklich so pralle vorhergesagt :-(


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Februar 2017)

... und ich habe mir extra den Dienstagabend freigehalten ...


----------



## gerdu (20. Februar 2017)

..wenns zu schlecht wird müssen wir zum Inder verlegen, oder alternativ 5xDrachenfels Intervalltraining.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Februar 2017)

... oder auf heute vorziehen? Ginge bei mir auch ...


----------



## gerdu (20. Februar 2017)

...der Inder hat aber Montags geschlossen

Meine Wetterapp sagt für heute Abend 47% und für morgen 35% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Februar 2017)

OK, dann warten wir 'mal hoffend ab ...


----------



## luckylocke (20. Februar 2017)

Ich bin leider heute und morgen raus.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Februar 2017)

wenns net schüttet bin ich am Start


----------



## gerdu (21. Februar 2017)

...was sonst


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. Februar 2017)

Auch dabei. Habe aber Probleme mit meinem Lampenakku und muss zudem früher zurück sein => werde deshalb ab ca. 17 Uhr ein wenig vorab fahren, 18 Uhr am Stein sein und dann früher beidrehen ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Februar 2017)

Heute eher mit oder ohne Schutzblech? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (21. Februar 2017)

im SAU Thread ist ein nettes Fimchen verlinkt, die fahren alle ohne Bleche

@Bernd: 18:30


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. Februar 2017)

... dann bin ich für heute 'raus, weil ich eine gute Stunde später zu Hause die Kinder übernehmen muss; euch viel Spaß!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Februar 2017)

Da sich eh sonst keiner angekündigt hat könnten wir von mir aus auch ausnahmsweise 18:00Uhr sagen wenn bei dir passt Uwe. Dann ist das auch angenehmer mit dem Übergang zu der 2. Phase des Abends.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. Februar 2017)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Da sich eh sonst keiner angekündigt hat könnten wir von mir aus auch ausnahmsweise 18:00Uhr sagen wenn bei dir passt Uwe. Dann ist das auch angenehmer mit dem Übergang zu der 2. Phase des Abends.


Vielen Dank, aber bleibt ruhig bei 18:30 Uhr - und derzeit ist es mir zudem zu naß ... Grüße B.


----------



## gerdu (21. Februar 2017)

18 Uhr ist auch ok.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Februar 2017)

Ok, dann sehen wir uns drei um 18:00Uhr bei Sonnenschein am Stein.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. Februar 2017)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Ok, dann sehen wir uns drei um 18:00Uhr bei Sonnenschein am Stein.


3 => 2 !?!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. Februar 2017)

OK, durch vorwurfsvolles Schweigen überredet, wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich um 18:00 Uhr am Stein.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Februar 2017)




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. Februar 2017)

?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (21. Februar 2017)

http error 413


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Februar 2017)

nicht mehr!


----------



## gerdu (21. Februar 2017)

...ahh, jetzt seh ich's auch


----------



## gerdu (22. Februar 2017)

...würde morgen noch mal fahren, soll trocken bleiben


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. Februar 2017)

hmm sieht nass aus :-(


----------



## gerdu (28. Februar 2017)

im Bierglas? ist doch ok!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. Februar 2017)

vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und es verflüchtigt sich...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. März 2017)

püntklich zum Abend wirds vermutlich wieder nass...


----------



## gerdu (1. März 2017)

..kann heut eh nicht, aber für morgen sieht's besser aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (1. März 2017)

Morgen geht auch bei mir ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Dr.Hasi (2. März 2017)

Hej Jungs, wie sieht es denn heute bei euch aus? Wenn es heute Abend nicht zu sehr stürmt, würde ich mich gerne euch anschließen! Grüße, flo


----------



## gerdu (2. März 2017)

ich sach mal 18 Uhr ab Chinaschiff


----------



## Dr.Hasi (2. März 2017)

Oha, ich weiß nicht ob ich das zeitlich am chinaschiff schaffe. Fährt ihr dann direkt in den ennert oder am Rhein lang Richtung siebengebirge? Komme aus Oberkassel und könnte sonst 18:30 Uhr oben an nem Parkplatz im ennert sein?


----------



## gerdu (2. März 2017)

können auch 18 Uhr am Stein sagen...


----------



## Dr.Hasi (2. März 2017)

Ok dann machen wir es so. Ich  hoffe ich kann bei euch mithalten! Freue mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund_G (2. März 2017)

ich werde es auch mal versuchen, allerdings ohne garantie! mitfahren ist auch mein tagessziel!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. März 2017)

bei so viel prominenz komme ich dann natürlich auch


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (2. März 2017)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> Ok dann machen wir es so. Ich  hoffe ich kann bei euch mithalten! Freue mich!


Keine Sorge wegen des Tempos: Werde auch dabei sein!


----------



## DieterHaas (2. März 2017)

18:00 Uhr am Stein, bin auch dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## delphi1507 (2. März 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Keine Sorge wegen des Tempos: Werde auch dabei sein!


Leeres Versprechen


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (2. März 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Leeres Versprechen


 ... eine Frage des Empfängerhorizonts ... ;-)


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. März 2017)

Nur um jetzt noch Mal sicher zu gehen... 18Uhr Stein oder 18Uhr China?


----------



## Dr.Hasi (2. März 2017)

Stein!


----------



## sibu (2. März 2017)

Hättet ihr einen 2. Treffpunkt etwas weiter oben? Mit etwas Glück komme ich heute mal früher von der Arbeit und könnte kurz "Guten Abend" sagen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. März 2017)

18:30 am Stein, falls es nicht regnet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (7. März 2017)

was sonst?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. März 2017)

gerdu schrieb:


> was sonst?



18 Uhr?


----------



## gerdu (7. März 2017)

...so flexibel bin ich selten - in meinem Alter!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. März 2017)

... das kann ich nachvollziehen ...


----------



## Dr.Hasi (7. März 2017)

Leider kann ich heute nicht, wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. März 2017)

joar wenns von oben trocken sein sollte...


----------



## DieterHaas (7. März 2017)

Ja, wäre auch dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. März 2017)

hmm sieht aktuell net so toll aus und auch die nächsten 1.5h sind tendenziell nass... ich bin also net am Start...


----------



## gerdu (7. März 2017)

auch net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. März 2017)

Dito => f*ck*ng rain!


----------



## luckylocke (8. März 2017)

Hmmm, keine Benachrichtigungen bekommen. 
Bin nachträglich aber auch raus .


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. März 2017)

Probieren wir morgen mal unser Glück...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. März 2017)

... da bin ich abends in der Schule meiner Kinder gebunden ...


----------



## luckylocke (8. März 2017)

Am Do wieder raus, am Freitag ab 15.00 Uhr wäre ich parat.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. März 2017)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Am Do wieder raus, am Freitag ab 15.00 Uhr wäre ich parat.



... geht es auch einen Tacken früher? Muß um 15:45 Uhr wieder zurück sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (8. März 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... geht es auch einen Tacken früher? Muß um 15:45 Uhr wieder zurück sein ...


Das schaffe ich leider nicht. Schade, ich hätte zu gerne dein neues Rad gesehen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. März 2017)

Rahmen


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. März 2017)

... und bald mehr; soll ab 12.4. auf den Weg zu mir kommen ...


----------



## DieterHaas (9. März 2017)

Hallo, Andi ! Ich würde heute Abend fahren! 18:00 Uhr am Stein ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (9. März 2017)

18 Uhr Schiff wär mir lieber...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. März 2017)

jo sagen wir 18 uhr schiff


----------



## DieterHaas (9. März 2017)

18:00 uhr Schiff ist auch O.K. !!! Bis gleich ! Dieter


----------



## Manfred (10. März 2017)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Am Do wieder raus, am Freitag ab 15.00 Uhr wäre ich parat.


Hallo Gernot,

wollte mich heut um 15 Uhr bei einen Freund in Kessenich treffen und dann vielleicht in 7geb.
Können zusammen fahren.


----------



## luckylocke (10. März 2017)

Manfred : super , ich bin dabei! 
Wo ist der Treffpunkt?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. März 2017)

Morgen Vormittag jemand für eine längere Tour zu haben? Im Zeitfenster zwischen 9:30 und 15:00, muss nicht komplett ausgefüllt werden ;-) Sei es Rennrad, Crosser oder MTB...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. März 2017)

Das Wetter ist viel zu schön um nur ein paar Kilometer zu laufen ( für mehr reicht es halt nicht ;-) ). Gibt's jemanden der Interesse an einer Rennradrunde hätte? Schon möglichst früh, damit man noch so 1.5h im Hellen hat. Ich werfe mal 17:30Uhr Chinaschiff in den Raum??


----------



## gerdu (13. März 2017)

hast zwar grundsätzlich recht, ich schaffe es aber leider nicht.

Morgen bin ich dabei.


----------



## luckylocke (13. März 2017)

Leider bin ich heute und morgen raus.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. März 2017)

Di. beruflich, Mi. & Do. abends wg. Familie ´raus, aber Fr. sieht dann gut aus, auch später; euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Manfred (14. März 2017)

Heute neuer Versuch 18:30Uhr am Stein


----------



## gerdu (14. März 2017)

...sollte trocken bleiben.

Ich würde heute mal die "Einkehrschwungsaison P" starten.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. März 2017)

Spontan jemand heute Lust auf eine Tour? Könnte auch früher starten Grüße B.


----------



## gerdu (15. März 2017)

Leider keine Zeit, Morgen ist aber 18 Uhr am Schiff anvisiert....


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. März 2017)

... da kann ich leider nicht dabei sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. März 2017)

... vielleicht kann ich einen Termin schieben, so dass es doch klappen könnte; melde mich dann ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. März 2017)

18 Uhr Schiff ist für mich leider zu spät; fahre um 16:30 Uhr ab Waldau Grüße Bernd


----------



## gerdu (16. März 2017)

...würde wegen des schönen Wetters mal die lange Wahnbachrunde mit Drachenschanze fahren, anvisierte Startzeit 17:30 bei mir.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. März 2017)

Ich bin für heute raus...


----------



## Trekki (16. März 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Wenn es etwas wärmer ist, an einem Feiertag, Samstag oder Sonntag. Im Schnee geht es nicht (die Tour ist zu lang), Dauerregen muss auch nicht sein. Bin offen für Vorschläge / Wünsche.
> Ich zähle bisher mit mir 5: @Rosinantenfahrt @luckylocke @Manfred @DieterHaas -> ab jetzt Warteliste


Die Eiszeit ist vorbei. Dauerregen ist nicht angesagt.

Vorschlag: kommenden Sonntag. Start: 9h in Mehlem an der Fähre
Die Strecke sind gut 100km, 2000Hm. Einige Schiebe/Tragepassagen (Treppen, steile Stücke etc.)
Mehlem - Laacher See - Monreal - Burg Elz - Moselkern
Rückfahrt von der Mosel mit dem Zug bis Oberwinter

LMB Link: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16385
Max. 4 TN (mich nicht mitgezählt)


----------



## sibu (16. März 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Eiszeit ist vorbei. Dauerregen ist nicht angesagt.
> 
> Vorschlag: kommenden Sonntag. Start: 9h in Mehlem an der Fähre
> Die Strecke sind gut 100km, 2000Hm. Einige Schiebe/Tragepassagen (Treppen, steile Stücke etc.)
> ...


Klingt wie eine kleine Ausgabe der SAU-Tour. Samstag ist für mich das erste 200er Brevet, da mach ich Sonntag lieber Pause, obwohl das Wetter wohl besser wäre. Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. März 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Eiszeit ist vorbei. Dauerregen ist nicht angesagt.
> 
> Vorschlag: kommenden Sonntag. Start: 9h in Mehlem an der Fähre
> Die Strecke sind gut 100km, 2000Hm. Einige Schiebe/Tragepassagen (Treppen, steile Stücke etc.)
> ...



... das kommt für mich zu kurzfristig; schade. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Trekki (17. März 2017)

Ja, den Sonntag habe ich gewählt weil das Wetter etwas besser vorhergesagt wird.


----------



## luckylocke (17. März 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Eiszeit ist vorbei. Dauerregen ist nicht angesagt.
> 
> Vorschlag: kommenden Sonntag. Start: 9h in Mehlem an der Fähre
> Die Strecke sind gut 100km, 2000Hm. Einige Schiebe/Tragepassagen (Treppen, steile Stücke etc.)
> ...



Ich bin leider auch raus.


----------



## Trekki (17. März 2017)

Achtung: ich habe den Startpunkt etwas verschoben. Ist näher zum Einstieg und dort sind ausreichend viele Parkplätze (bisher benötigen wir keine  ).
Ansonsten nur etwas formales zur DIMB und Ausrüstung hinzugefügt.


----------



## Trekki (18. März 2017)

Bitte um PN bis morgen 7h falls jemand mitfährt. Sonst fahre ich dirket von zu Hause los und komme nicht am Startpunkt vorbei.


----------



## Trekki (19. März 2017)

Da ich es als DIMB Tour ausgeschieben hatte, gibt es DIMB Lokalforum Bilder von heute. Nächste Tour kündige ich mit etwas mehr Vorwarnzeit an.


----------



## gerdu (20. März 2017)

...schöne Tour > leider habe ich am Wochenende Ausgangssperre.

Wie schaut's Di aus, ich würde es wegen eines anstehenden Großereignisses am Donnerstag eher mal etwas langsamer angehen lassen als sonst.


----------



## luckylocke (20. März 2017)

Hi, ich bin morgen Abend mal wieder dabei.


----------



## Manfred (21. März 2017)

Wenn das Wetter besser wird komme ich mit, bin heute schonmal nass geworden und zur Zeit sieht es sch... aus.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. März 2017)

Mittlerweile zu naß! Grüße B


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. März 2017)

Manfred, haste dich da schon gefunden?? ;-)

http://www.friesi.org/sites/default/files/DownloadArticle/friesathlon_flyer_2017_druck-2.pdf

Klingt ja nach einer netten Veranstaltung! Momentan würde ich sagen, dass ich dabei bin


----------



## Manfred (24. März 2017)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Manfred, haste dich da schon gefunden?? ;-)
> 
> http://www.friesi.org/sites/default/files/DownloadArticle/friesathlon_flyer_2017_druck-2.pdf
> 
> Klingt ja nach einer netten Veranstaltung! Momentan würde ich sagen, dass ich dabei bin



Willst du noch als Einzel an Start gehen oder im Team?
Meine Frau sucht noch einen starken Radfahrer, der Radfahrer von letzen Jahr will im Einzel starten.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. März 2017)

(Ich hatte auf das Bild vom Flyer angespielt)

Ich denke bei den Distanzen würde ich schon zu Einzel tendieren, auch wenn ich noch nie leistungsmäßig geschwommen bin...


----------



## DieterHaas (28. März 2017)

Hallo, Zusammen ! Wer ist denn heute Abend am Start ?!!! Wäre dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. März 2017)

Heute muß ich leider gegen 19 Uhr wieder zurück sein. Kann aber dir, Dieter, anbieten, dass wir eher zu einer Vorrunde starten und dann um 18:00 oder 18:30 Uhr wieder am Stein sind, so daß Du dann passend angewärmt in die echte Runde starten kannst. Zur Entlastung des threads dann alles weitere wohl besser per PN Grüße Bernd.


----------



## Manfred (28. März 2017)

Wollte kommen.....


----------



## DieterHaas (28. März 2017)

Hallo, Bernd ! Nett von Dir, bin allerdings gestern schon gefahren und vorgestern, deshalb reicht mir die normale Runde, Manfred kommt ja auch, also bis demnächst auf der Piste ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. März 2017)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Hallo, Bernd ! Nett von Dir, bin allerdings gestern schon gefahren und vorgestern, deshalb reicht mir die normale Runde, Manfred kommt ja auch, also bis demnächst auf der Piste ! Gruß Dieter



... "reicht" ... => Respekt!


----------



## DieterHaas (28. März 2017)

Bernd ! Nur noch eins: Gestern "13" Downhills, auch sehr schwer, im Bergischen Land gefahren bei über 1500 HM, wenn Du mal Lust hast zeige ich diese Dir gerne ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (28. März 2017)

heute dabei


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. März 2017)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Bernd ! Nur noch eins: Gestern "13" Downhills, auch sehr schwer, im Bergischen Land gefahren bei über 1500 HM, wenn Du mal Lust hast zeige ich diese Dir gerne ! Gruß Dieter


 Gerne - aber nicht heute und auch nicht in der kommenden Woche; muß erst mal wieder ins Rollen kommen B


----------



## luckylocke (28. März 2017)

Auch dabei


----------



## DieterHaas (29. März 2017)

Jemand heute Abend Donnerstag am Start ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (30. März 2017)

bin nicht sicher ob ich es schaffe, ziemlich viel Arbeit, muss ich kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## DieterHaas (30. März 2017)

An Alle ! Heute Tour ! Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr am Stein ! Uwe und ich sind bisher mit dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (3. April 2017)

...wer ist denn morgen bei unserer gepflegten Ausfahrt dabei?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. April 2017)

Wäre gerne dabei, muss ich aber noch abklären, melde mich morgen B.


----------



## luckylocke (3. April 2017)

Ich bin leider raus.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. April 2017)

Klappt bei mir leider nicht!


----------



## gerdu (4. April 2017)

...falls sich niemand mehr meldet werde ich den Treffpunkt nicht anfahren.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. April 2017)

achso doch ich ;-) wir können auch 18:00Uhr Schiff sagen wenn sich sonst keiner meldet?


----------



## gerdu (4. April 2017)

würde ich hinkriegen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. April 2017)

jut, könnten z.B. Wahnbach und HCM ?! naja schauen wir mal!


----------



## gerdu (5. April 2017)

morgen noch mal 18 Uhr ab dem Chinaschiff, eher gemütlich.


----------



## Benacussi (6. April 2017)

Gemütlich hört sich gut an  
Ich bin dabei, um 18:15 Uhr am Stein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. April 2017)

Heute ist es für mich zeitlich zu knapp, schade.

Überlege aber, am Freitag ins 7GB zu fahren; jemand dabei? Grüße B.


----------



## scotty007 (6. April 2017)

Bin spontan auch mit am Start für eine lockere Runde...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. April 2017)

Bin heute raus..


----------



## luckylocke (11. April 2017)

Hallo,
sind alle schon ausgeflogen oder sind noch ein paar daheimgebliebene bereit für eine entspannte Runde durch das 7GB?


----------



## gerdu (11. April 2017)

bin dabei, allerdings aus logistischen Problemen mit dem langsamen Rad. Was haltet Ihr davon mal wieder linksrheinisch zu fahren, 18:30 bei den Schweinen?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. April 2017)

Beruflich bedingt nicht in BN, euch viel Spaß! In der Woche nach Ostern würde ich aber gerne fahren, Grüße B.


----------



## Manfred (11. April 2017)

will heute fahren, wo ist  mir egal.


----------



## luckylocke (11. April 2017)

Okay, dann bei den Schweinderln


----------



## DieterHaas (11. April 2017)

Hallo, Uwe/Gernot oder Manfred ! Bin dabei mit neuem Rad ! Aber mit der Bitte-wo ist bei den "Schweinderln" ???-Treffpunkt ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (11. April 2017)

komm um 18:05 zum Stein, dann fahren wir zusammen hin...


----------



## Manfred (11. April 2017)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Hallo, Uwe/Gernot oder Manfred ! Bin dabei mit neuem Rad ! Aber mit der Bitte-wo ist bei den "Schweinderln" ???-Treffpunkt ? Gruß Dieter


Neben den Rehen


----------



## DieterHaas (11. April 2017)

O.K. Uwe ! 18:05 Uhr am Stein ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## scotty007 (11. April 2017)

Wäre dabei - die Schweinderln kenne ich aber auch nicht. Zum Stein komme ich nicht extra, da ich eh schon linksrheinisch bin...


----------



## gerdu (11. April 2017)

fahr einfach zur Waldau und frag nach dem Wildschweingehege...


----------



## scotty007 (11. April 2017)

Danke - fürchte, dass wird etwas zu kompliziert durch die Stadt und dann weiß ich auch nicht, ob ich es finde.
Also nicht auf mich warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (12. April 2017)

wenns nicht regnet morgen noch mal um 17:30 am Chinaschiff.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. April 2017)

Muss morgen auf die Kinder aufpassen. Und wenn die im Bett sind und DHL halbwegs pünktlich war, darf ich dann ein größeres Paket auspacken, dessen Inhalt mir hoffentlich Freude macht ...


----------



## Raimund_G (13. April 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Muss morgen auf die Kinder aufpassen. Und wenn die im Bett sind und DHL halbwegs pünktlich war, darf ich dann ein größeres Paket auspacken, dessen Inhalt mir hoffentlich Freude macht ...



haha hat die dhl es doch noch geschafft!?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. April 2017)

Raimund_G schrieb:


> haha hat die dhl es doch noch geschafft!?


Ja, die bieten mittlerweile recht gute bikes an, nur die Einheitsfarbgebung gelb-rot stört etwas ...


----------



## gerdu (13. April 2017)

jetzt verstehe ich das, die DHL Bikes haben doch inzwischen alle nen Motor!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. April 2017)

gerdu schrieb:


> jetzt verstehe ich das, die DHL Bikes haben doch inzwischen alle nen Motor!


... und die Möglichkeit, vor dem Lenker einen wirklich großen "daypack" anzubringen; kann das nur empfehlen. Auch die Laufradgrößen sind höchst innovativ: Vorne 20 Zoll mit doppelter Radialspeichung, hinten 27,8 Zoll; kommt ab August auch im neuen Liteville 1001 ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. April 2017)

Heute jemand am Start?


----------



## gerdu (18. April 2017)

leider unpässlich


----------



## DieterHaas (18. April 2017)

Hallo, Bernd und Co. ! Ich wäre heute dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Manfred (18. April 2017)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, werde ich kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (18. April 2017)

Manfred schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt


Über den Oberhau ist gerade der erste Schneeschauer weg gezogen .  Blieb aber nichts liegen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. April 2017)

Klappt leider heute doch nicht, da soeben DHL das sehnlichst erwartete große Paket geliefert hat => Donnerstag!!


----------



## luckylocke (18. April 2017)

Bin leider raus.


----------



## Manfred (18. April 2017)

Hallo Dieter, bin heute auch leider raus, das Wetter ist mir zu umbeständigt, bin heut schon in einen Regenschauer gekommen.


----------



## gerdu (18. April 2017)

Apropos Wetter: Alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. April 2017)

Dieter: Donnerstag eine längere und frühere Tour im 7GB oder an der Ahr? Grüße Bernd.


----------



## DieterHaas (19. April 2017)

Hallo, Bernd ! Ich habe dem Achim morgen eine "harte" Tour im 7Gebirge zugesagt, Du kannst gerne mitkommen, wenn du willst !
Treffpunkt wäre um 11:00 Uhr am Vinxler Parkplatz morgen am Donnerstag ! Angedacht sind allerdings ca. 65 KM mit ca. 3000 HM !! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. April 2017)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Hallo, Bernd ! Ich habe dem Achim morgen eine "harte" Tour im 7Gebirge zugesagt, Du kannst gerne mitkommen, wenn du willst !
> Treffpunkt wäre um 11:00 Uhr am Vinxler Parkplatz morgen am Donnerstag ! Angedacht sind allerdings ca. 65 KM mit ca. 3000 HM !! Gruß Dieter



Hmm, hört sich eigentlich gut an; wo wollt ihr lang? Da morgen am frühen Abend meine Jungs wieder zurückkommen, werde ich ggf. früher beidrehen ...


----------



## DieterHaas (19. April 2017)

Achim führt ! Weg ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. April 2017)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Achim führt ! Weg ? Gruß Dieter


... ist auch egal, wir machen uns dann ggf. die trails - natürlich alles im Rahmen des legal Möglichen. Muss nun Termine umshiften und melde mich morgen in der Frühe, ob es klappt ... Grüße Bernd.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. April 2017)

Moin Dieter, wird leider so früh nix werden, schade; euch viel Spaß!


----------



## DieterHaas (20. April 2017)

Ein anderes Mal wieder, Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. April 2017)

Hey! Wie siehts nun bei euch aus mit der Touristenfahrt morgen auf der Nordschleife? Bin zwar noch etwas angeschlagen, aber bissel piano rumrollen sollte schon gehen  Wetter soll auch "gut" werden, man kann also dem Sonnenuntergang entgegen fahren ;-)

Fakten auf einen Blick:
- Abfahrt Bonn sollte gegen 17:45Uhr erfolgen
- Kosten 15€
- ab 19:00Uhr Grand-Prix Strecke bis zur Öffnung der Nordschleife um 19:30Uhr
- zwei Runden auf der Nordschleife bis ca. 21:15Uhr
- ausrollen auf der Grand-Prix Strecke
- Rückfahrt gegen 21:45Uhr, Bonn also gegen 22:45Uhr
- Licht für vorne und hinten nicht vergessen  

Momentan sieht es so aus, das Michi und ich es sehr wahrscheinlich auf jeden Fall machen...


----------



## luckylocke (23. April 2017)

Hallo Andi,

ich bin dabei.


----------



## Manfred (25. April 2017)

Wer fährt heutabend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (25. April 2017)

würde mal vorbeischauen


----------



## luckylocke (25. April 2017)

Bin raus


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. April 2017)

Muss mich auch noch weiter auskurieren...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. April 2017)

... heute nicht im Rheinland ...


----------



## Manfred (25. April 2017)

Uwe,
Ich mach Heute entweder eine Pause oder eine kleine Runde, nach meiner langen Tour von gestern.


----------



## DieterHaas (25. April 2017)

Bin leider raus ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. April 2017)

Heute leider nicht am Start, aber Freitagnachmittag würde ich gerne fahren; jemand dabei?


----------



## gerdu (27. April 2017)

wäre heute um 18 Uhr am Chinaschiff, morgen kann ich nicht.


----------



## Raimund_G (27. April 2017)

ich werde heute da sein!


----------



## DieterHaas (27. April 2017)

Hallo, Ray ! Super, wieder am Start, Euch viel Spaß, bin leider raus und erst am Dienstag wieder dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. April 2017)

Der Schnodder hält sich hartnäckig...


----------



## gerdu (27. April 2017)

kannst ja hinten fahren, falls sich was löst


----------



## DieterHaas (4. Mai 2017)

Hallo ! Keiner heute Lust zu einer kleinen Runde ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Mai 2017)

Hallo Dieter, ist bei mir zeitlich extrem knapp - und außerdem noch zu naß. Aber morgen würde ich gerne das neue Rad ein wenig ausführen; Lust und Zeit? Grüße B.


----------



## DieterHaas (4. Mai 2017)

Hallo, Bernd ! Leider nicht ! Bin morgen bis Sonntag im Bergischen unterwegs, sonst nächste Woche gerne wieder !  Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Mai 2017)

... möchte 'mal deine Waden sehen ... ;-)! Morgen jemand dabei? Soll trocken & sonnig werden ...


----------



## DieterHaas (4. Mai 2017)

Wie kommst Du auf Waden, sind gut !! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Mai 2017)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du auf Waden, sind gut !! Gruß Dieter


Eben ... bei dem vielen Training!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Mai 2017)

Falls das Wetter mitspielt würde ich es morgen mal probieren, aber extremo piano. Zeit & Ort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Mai 2017)

Gerne langsam, alles andere nach Absprache; ab wann könntest Du?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Mai 2017)

Hab morgen frei, daher flexibel, alles ab 11Uhr wäre OK ;-)


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Mai 2017)

Hmmm, da hast Du es besser als ich; würde den mittleren Nachmittag anpeilen, falls sonst keiner mehr Interesse anmeldet. Sollen wir 15 Uhr P+R Ramersdorf (mit Regenvorbehalt) festhalten?

P.S.: Komme mit dem neuen (langsamen) bike


----------



## sun909 (4. Mai 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Hmmm, da hast Du es besser als ich; würde den mittleren Nachmittag anpeilen, falls sonst keiner mehr Interesse anmeldet. Sollen wir 15 Uhr P+R Ramersdorf (mit Regenvorbehalt) festhalten?
> 
> P.S.: Komme mit dem neuen (langsamen) bike



Foto?!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Mai 2017)

So sieht's aus!


----------



## sun909 (4. Mai 2017)

Wir wollen kein Model, nur die nackte Wahrheit zählt! 

Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Mai 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wir wollen kein Model, nur die nackte Wahrheit zählt!  Glückwunsch!


Danke! Und ich habe eigentlich nichts gegen nackte Models; die Realität muss ich dann noch nachliefern ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Mai 2017)

Schon wieder ein neues Bike? Bist ja in letzter Zeit im Kaufrausch ;-) 
Sagen wir 15:00Uhr am Stein... der Tradition wegen...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. Mai 2017)

Jep! Und beim neuen langsamen bike habe ich nicht nur den Rahmen gekauft ... ;-)


----------



## gerdu (8. Mai 2017)

..wie schaut's denn morgen aus?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. Mai 2017)

Steh quasi wieder voll im Saft, daher am Start


----------



## Manfred (8. Mai 2017)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Steh quasi wieder voll im Saft, daher am Start


 Habe ich gesehen, ich sage nur verrückter Igor.


----------



## DieterHaas (8. Mai 2017)

Bin morgen dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Mai 2017)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Steh quasi wieder voll im Saft, daher am Start


... habe je eigentlich überlegt, dabei zu sein ... ;-) melde mich morgen Grüße B


----------



## Benacussi (9. Mai 2017)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Steh quasi wieder voll im Saft, daher am Start



....huiiii, da kriegt man ja Angst. Ich bin dabei


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Mai 2017)

Am Start, aber mit dem langsamen Rad => werde evtl. vor dem Tourende beidrehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (9. Mai 2017)

Welches ist denn das langsame Rad, komme ganz durcheinander?

Ich wollte grad vorschlagen mal nach Dernau, zur Bunten Kuh zu fahren, dann bei Jan's Mundart nen kleinen Snack nehmen und wieder zurück. Da sollte man dann aber eher um 18 Uhr starten.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Mai 2017)

Beide Räder sind langsam, liegt am Fahrer ...

Tour zur Bunten Kuh gerne, auch gerne früheres Treffen, aber: Können wir uns dann linksrheinisch treffen bzw. Ort + Zeit für einen "Zusatzeinstieg" festhalten?


----------



## gerdu (9. Mai 2017)

...noch ist es ein Vorschlag, geht natürlich nur wenn alle Lust darauf und Beleuchtung haben:

Andi? Uta? Manfred? Dieter? Ray???


----------



## Benacussi (9. Mai 2017)

Lust ja
Beleuchtung muss ich mal gucken
Start linksrheinisch um 18 Uhr gebongt


----------



## DieterHaas (9. Mai 2017)

18:00 Uhr ist bei mir O.K. ! Treffpunkt ??? Sonst muß ich mich irgendwo anschließen, wenn ich den Treffpunkt nicht kenne! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Mai 2017)

Geht von mir aus auch klar! Track bzw. nen Plan bis dort hin hast du?

Falls ihr jetzt z.B. 18:00 Uhr Chinaschiff startet würde ich wenn nichts dagegen spricht um 18:25 Uhr Ecke Wildschweingehege dazustoßen:

https://goo.gl/maps/JW7rToMZrh52

Von meiner Seite aus ginge auch früher, also z.B. bereits 18:00 Uhr Wildschweingehege...


----------



## gerdu (9. Mai 2017)

hab nen Wegpunkt und ein Navi mit MTB Routing. Wildschweingehege ist aber nicht auf dem Weg. Lass uns doch um 18 Uhr unter der Südbrücke treffen, linksrheinisch.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Mai 2017)

OK 1800 unter Südbrücke linksrheinisch


----------



## luckylocke (9. Mai 2017)

Hallo, ich bin heute auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (9. Mai 2017)

Ups, die ganze Vorgeschichte nicht gelesen: ich wäre dann auch um 18:25 Uhr am Wildschweingehege.


----------



## gerdu (9. Mai 2017)

18 Uhr unter der Südbrücke, linksrheinisch, Geld & Licht nicht vergessen


----------



## Manfred (9. Mai 2017)

Komme mit. Wie wollt ihr fahren Richtung Dernau? Von der Waldau kommt ihr in meine Richtung. Wo wollt ihr die L158 (Meckenheim Bad Godesberg) überqueren? Dann Komme ich zur dieser Stelle, gegen 18:45 Uhr


----------



## gerdu (9. Mai 2017)

in welchem Kino bin ich eigentlich gerade


----------



## dom_i (9. Mai 2017)

Ist das hier die "schnelle" Runde von dem Telekomtreff? Also habt ihr ein straffes Tempo?
Wann wäre denn ungefähr der Zeitpunkt, zu dem man zurück wäre?


----------



## gerdu (9. Mai 2017)

Also noch mal für alle:

Treffpunkt: 18 Uhr unter der Südbrücke linksrheinisch
Strecke: Keine Ahnung, nach Navi, nicht an der Waldau vorbei, ca. 25 km pro Weg.
Ziel: Bunte Kuh und dann Einkehr bei Jan's Mundart in Dernau
Rückfahrt: nach Burger und Bier, daher besser Licht mitnehmen - vermutlich so ca. 21:30
Tempo: flüssiges Nachtbikertempo, aber kein Rennen - wahrscheinlich so ca. 20-22 km/h Schnitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (9. Mai 2017)

Gerdu, geht die Fahrt über Rhein und Ahr nach Dernau oder kommt ihr in meiner Richtung (Wachtberg) vorbei, dann würde ich gerne in Wachtberg dazu kommen?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Mai 2017)

???


----------



## gerdu (9. Mai 2017)

...wir kommen schon irgendwie durch Wachtberg, weil ich mich nicht auskenne kann ich aber nur den kruden Navigationsanweisungen meines Garmin Gerätes folgen.


----------



## sibu (9. Mai 2017)

Südbrücke - Dernau sollte bei normaler Navigation durch das Annaberger Tal auf den Kottenforst hochgehen (sinnvoller als Marienforster Tal mit stark befahrener Landstraße), und dann in Richtung Adendorf - Gelsdorf. Alternativ etwas südlicher über Berkum - Fritzdorfer Windmühle - Neu-Haribo - Ringener Wald.


----------



## luckylocke (9. Mai 2017)

Ich habe leider einen Termin heute Abend vergessen und bin daher doch raus. Ich fahre zur normalen Zeit ins 7GB


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Mai 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> Südbrücke - Dernau sollte bei normaler Navigation durch das Annaberger Tal auf den Kottenforst hochgehen (sinnvoller als Marienforster Tal mit stark befahrener Landstraße), und dann in Richtung Adendorf - Gelsdorf. Alternativ etwas südlicher über Berkum - Fritzdorfer Windmühle - Neu-Haribo - Ringener Wald.


Öh - ist das alles Straße?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Mai 2017)

Öh? Kommt der auch mit?


----------



## gerdu (9. Mai 2017)

endlich mal jemand der genau liest, ich glaub der kann nicht.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Mai 2017)

Ne, also mal Butter bei die Fische, das ganze hin und her hier hat mich jetzt schon innerlich aufgewühlt und mir ist zusätzlich auch noch eingefallen, dass heute ja Bergankunft Ätna ist... daher werde ich mich für heute von dieser spontanen - generell guten - Idee distanzieren...  Ich werde stattdessen einfach wie gewohnt um 18:30 Uhr am Stein sein und entweder alleine ne Runde drehen oder mit den Leuten die halt da sind... sry für etwaige Unannehmlichkeiten...


----------



## sibu (9. Mai 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Öh - ist das alles Straße?


Ich habe @gerdu einen Vorschlag geschickt, der versucht, Straße zu vermeiden. Zwischen KoFo und Ringener Wald geht das nur begrenzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Mai 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> Ich habe @gerdu einen Vorschlag geschickt, der versucht, Straße zu vermeiden. Zwischen KoFo und Ringener Wald geht das nur begrenzt.



Dann wird das mit mir leider auch nichts, da die aufgezogenen Reifen sehr gut dämpfen - mit der Folge, dass ich auf Asphalt extrem langsam werde; da wird der Rest der Truppe auf dem Rad einfrieren ... Euch viel Spaß an der Ahr!


----------



## DieterHaas (10. Mai 2017)

Hallo, Uwe und Co. ! Lust heute oder morgen ne Runde zu drehen, ich könnte auch früher. Ab Freitag soll das Wetter schlechter werden ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (10. Mai 2017)

klappt bei mir nicht...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. Mai 2017)

Bei mir morgen wie gewohnt 18:30Uhr am Stein...


----------



## luckylocke (15. Mai 2017)

Bei mir auch


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. Mai 2017)

Bin heute früher & an der Ahr unterwegs ...


----------



## gerdu (16. Mai 2017)

heute verhindert, evtl. morgen


----------



## DieterHaas (16. Mai 2017)

Sehr wahrscheinlich dabei, nicht warten, sonst 18:30 Uhr ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Manfred (16. Mai 2017)

Komme nicht, fühle mich sehr erschöpft. Mach Pause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (22. Mai 2017)

Hallo, Zusammen ! Wer wäre denn morgen am Start ? @ Uwe: Vorschlag, falls Du vorhast zu fahren: Wahnbachtalsperre komplett ! Könnte auch früher. Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (22. Mai 2017)

bin morgen dabei, Strecke ist mir egal...


----------



## Benacussi (23. Mai 2017)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## luckylocke (23. Mai 2017)

Ich bin raus


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Mai 2017)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. Mai 2017)

... raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (23. Mai 2017)

also dann, Treffpunkt Campus 18:30 Uhr - oder ?!! Gruß Dieter


----------



## scotty007 (23. Mai 2017)

Bin dabei - wenn es geht, keine Wahnbachrunde. Das wäre zu lang...


----------



## luckylocke (24. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
hat jemand Interesse am 24 h im Stöffelpark teilzunehmen. Atmosphäre wie in DU, nur familiärer:
http://www.stoeffel-race.de/fahrer-infos/stoeffel-race-24h-mtb-2017/
Das PST Racing Team sucht noch einen Mitfahrer für ein Viererteaum.
Gruß
Gernot

P.S.:
Hat jemand am Freitag frei und möchte ein paar geniale Trails in Daaden/Burbach fahren? Die Anreise würde per Bahn erfolgen. Ich würde in Au zusteigen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. Mai 2017)

Muß Fr. leider lange arbeiten!


----------



## DieterHaas (25. Mai 2017)

Hallo, Gernot ! Ich hätte morgen frei, bin aber hier in Lerverkusen-Opladen ! Daaden ist zu weit weg für mich, Du kannst aber gerne hier hin kommen, wenn du magst ! 0163 3467124 Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (25. Mai 2017)

Hallo Dieter, 
das schaffe ich leider nicht. 
Viel Spaß morgen


----------



## gerdu (29. Mai 2017)

...ich wollte heut mal meine alljährliche Rennradsandalenrunde drehen. Geplanter Abfahrttermin 17:30 am Chinaschiff - späteres Eintreffen im Pawlow nicht unwahrscheinlich. Jemand dabei?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. Mai 2017)

Passt mir zeitlich heute net so und ist mir auch ca. 0,14 Grad Celsius zu warm. Pawlow könnte man einrichten!


----------



## scotty007 (29. Mai 2017)

Zu warm - hoffe auf Abkühlung morgen. Dann tendenziös dabei...


----------



## DieterHaas (29. Mai 2017)

Heute komme ich nicht, da ich zeitlich nicht kann, wäre morgen aber dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (29. Mai 2017)

Ich bin morgen leider nicht dabei.


----------



## Benacussi (30. Mai 2017)

Dabei


----------



## gerdu (30. Mai 2017)

was sonst


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. Mai 2017)

nicht in Bonn ...


----------



## Saxen-Paule (30. Mai 2017)

Bin nach ner halben Ewigkeit auch mal wieder dabei!


----------



## scotty007 (30. Mai 2017)

Falls für Euch ok, wäre ich um 19 Uhr am Vinxler PP...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Juni 2017)

Jemand heute am Start? Gerne auch früher, falls möglich ...


----------



## gerdu (1. Juni 2017)

ich schaffs heute nicht mehr...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Juni 2017)

Bevor der Thread hier in der Bedeutungslosigkeit versinkt... morgen wie gewohnt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (19. Juni 2017)

Ich bin leider wieder auf einer Dienstreise


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Juni 2017)

Bin im Familiendienst eingeplant - und noch platt von einem großartigen bike-Wochenende in der Pfalz mit den Tomburgern!


----------



## DieterHaas (19. Juni 2017)

Andi ! Ich wäre morgen dabei um 18:30 Uhr ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (19. Juni 2017)

dabei


----------



## scotty007 (19. Juni 2017)

Wohl eher ohne Umwege ins P...


----------



## Benacussi (20. Juni 2017)

scotty007 schrieb:


> Wohl eher ohne Umwege ins P...


.....da bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (20. Juni 2017)

komme auch.


----------



## Trekki (20. Juni 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Eiszeit ist vorbei. Dauerregen ist nicht angesagt.
> 
> Vorschlag: kommenden Sonntag. Start: 9h in Mehlem an der Fähre
> Die Strecke sind gut 100km, 2000Hm. Einige Schiebe/Tragepassagen (Treppen, steile Stücke etc.)
> ...


Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich diese Tour angeboten, war aber zu kurzfristig. Möchte jemand am kommenden Sonntag 25.6. mitfahren? Daten wie oben.


----------



## DieterHaas (20. Juni 2017)

Hallo, Trekki ! Ja, ich würde sehr gerne diese Tour fahren, aber kannst Du diese Tour bitte an den Tagen Montag-Samstag machen, geht das ?
Dann wäre ich dabei ! Bitte nicht über 30 Grad ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Trekki (20. Juni 2017)

Ich muss Montag bis Freitag in der Regel Arbeiten, am kommenden Samstag kann ich keine Tagestour machen (meine Frau hat mich verplant). Auf das Wetter habe ich keinen Einfluß, 30°C ist aber nur bei den Pausen ein wirkliches Problem. 


Korrektur: wenn ich Samstag bis 19h wieder zu Hause bin, ist es auch OK. Dann würde ich allerdings lieber um 8h starten.


----------



## DieterHaas (21. Juni 2017)

@ Trekki ! Diesen Samstag ist nicht günstig bei mir. Wie wäre es mit nächsten oder übernächsten Woche "Samstag", ca. 10:00 Uhr Start in Mehlem an der Fähre ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Trekki (21. Juni 2017)

Die folgenden Samstage sind bei mir nicht möglich


----------



## DieterHaas (21. Juni 2017)

@ Trekki: Wann ist es bei Dir Mo-Sa möglich in den nächsten Wochen ?! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Trekki (21. Juni 2017)

Ab dem 31.7. habe ich während der Woche Zeit. Vorher leider nicht.


----------



## DieterHaas (22. Juni 2017)

@ Trekki : Von mir aus gerne, bin dabei, wenn es für Dich O.K. ist, nehmen wir den August in der Woche und fahren die Tour ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Trekki (22. Juni 2017)

Das ist ein guter Plan. Sollen wir schon jetzt einen Tag festlegen (Vorschlag Dienstag, 1.8.) oder lieber auf verlässliche Wettervorhersage warten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (22. Juni 2017)

Uwe/Alle ! Lust heute Abend auf ne Tour ? Wetter geht noch ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## DieterHaas (22. Juni 2017)

@ Trekki: Freue mich, das wir dann mal zusammen ne Tour machen ! Mir egal, welcher Tag, können dann sehen, welcher Tag uns vom Wetter her am besten paßt, ich habe Zeit ! Bis dahin, Gruß Dieter


----------



## Trekki (23. Juni 2017)

Termin: https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16505


----------



## gerdu (27. Juni 2017)

...heute jemand am Start, meine App behauptet bis heute Abend ist der Regen durch.

Falls nicht > direkt ins P.


----------



## luckylocke (27. Juni 2017)

Bei Trockenheit dabei


----------



## DieterHaas (27. Juni 2017)

Sehr wahrscheinlich dabei. Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Juni 2017)

... auf besseres Wetter wartend ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Juni 2017)

Sollte trocken bleiben wenn wir nicht zu weit südlich kommen ;-) Bin also am Start...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Juni 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... auf besseres Wetter wartend ...


 ... war wohl voreilig, kann aber jetzt nicht mehr umdisponieren; schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (27. Juni 2017)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Sollte trocken bleiben wenn wir nicht zu weit südlich kommen ;-) Bin also am Start...


Typischerweise zerlegt es den Regen aus Südwest auf dem Weg von der Hohen Eifel zum Rhein, oder zumindest kommt er später an, als der Radar rechnet.


----------



## gerdu (27. Juni 2017)




----------



## sibu (27. Juni 2017)

Der Regen kam 15 Minuten später, als der Radar angekündigt hatte, und ich war noch trocken zu Hause , habe aber nur drei Weizen geschafft .


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. Juni 2017)

Kommenden Montag ist auch wieder Touristenfahrt auf dem Nürburgring. Falls das Wetter passt werde ich vermutlich hinfahren (18:00Uhr Abfahrt Bonn).


----------



## luckylocke (28. Juni 2017)

Fährt heute noch jemand?


----------



## DieterHaas (29. Juni 2017)

Heute Abend jemand am Start ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (29. Juni 2017)

Gestern 18:30, der erste Schauer




geht noch am Siebengebirge vorbei, der nächste trifft aber dann. Im Wald war vorher aber trotzdem schon alles nass.


----------



## gerdu (29. Juni 2017)

Muss mal Wetter abwarten, evtl. schon..


----------



## DieterHaas (29. Juni 2017)

Hallo, Uwe ! Wie sieht es aus ?!! Würde fahren !! Wetter O.K. Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (29. Juni 2017)

18 Uhr am Chinaschiff zum 
Hochi?


----------



## DieterHaas (29. Juni 2017)

Bin um 18:00 Uhr am Chinaschiff ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## sibu (29. Juni 2017)

18:15 Heute kein Bild vom Regen, weil ich (trocken!) mittendrin sitze und zuschaue, wie er langsam Richtung Wahnbachtalsperre entschwindet. Prost beim trockenen Weizen.


----------



## luckylocke (4. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
heute wird wieder gefahren: übliche Zeit an der üblichen Stelle


----------



## gerdu (4. Juli 2017)

logo


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Juli 2017)

mit Gästen????


----------



## gerdu (4. Juli 2017)

vielleicht hat er die 5 Schwedinnen von letzter Woche ausfindig gemacht, die wir knapp verpasst haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Juli 2017)

... 5 knapp verpasste Schwedinnen: Alter Schwede!


----------



## luckylocke (5. Juli 2017)

Knapp verpasst ist auch vorbei.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Juli 2017)

Wenns freundlich bleibt bin ich am Start!


----------



## gerdu (11. Juli 2017)

hab keine bessere Idee


----------



## scotty007 (11. Juli 2017)

Ich wollte auch mal wieder um 18:30 am Stein sein...


----------



## DieterHaas (11. Juli 2017)

Bin heute auch dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (11. Juli 2017)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Manfred (11. Juli 2017)

Wenn ich rechtzeitig zu Hause bin will ich auch kommen


----------



## Manfred (11. Juli 2017)

Sitze noch in der Bahn in Bonn. Will hofen das ich um sechs wegkomme. Könnt ihr noch fünf Minuten warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (11. Juli 2017)

Sitze noch in der Bahn in Bonn. Will hofen das ich um sechs wegkomme. Könnt ihr noch fünf Minuten warten


----------



## DieterHaas (13. Juli 2017)

Hallo ! Falls Ihr heute Abend fahrt, kann erst so gegen 18:45/19:00 Uhr ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## DieterHaas (13. Juli 2017)

@Trekki ! Hallo ! Könntest Du bitte die Tour am 1.8. um 10:00 Uhr starten, das wäre super ! Rad Ted kenne ich, könnte Ihm Bescheid sagen.
Bringe evtl. noch 1 Fahrer mit ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. Juli 2017)

Kann heute nur evtl. kurzfristig, mache mich daher unabhängig...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. Juli 2017)

... muss früher zurück sein und daher auch früher starten ...


----------



## Trekki (13. Juli 2017)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> @Trekki ! Hallo ! Könntest Du bitte die Tour am 1.8. um 10:00 Uhr starten, das wäre super ! Rad Ted kenne ich, könnte Ihm Bescheid sagen.
> Bringe evtl. noch 1 Fahrer mit ! Gruß Dieter


Beim Start um 10h müssen wir aber ordentlich Gas geben. Es sind ca. 2000 Höhenmeter auf über 100km und danach noch 1h45min Rückfahrt mit dem RE (19.01h ab Moselkern). Die Züge danach sind RB und fahren fast 30min länger.
@RadTed , ist das OK für Dich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (14. Juli 2017)

@Trekki: O.K. sehe ich ein, kleine Auszeiten sollten immer drin sein, also der Kompromiss 9:00 Uhr Start, wäre das O.K. ?!! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Trekki (14. Juli 2017)

Es geht um diese Tour
https://www.strava.com/activities/286768395
Ich habe bisher immer knapp 8h im Sattel gesessen um die Tour zu machen. Strava gibt hier etwas mehr Höhenmeter aus als mein Tacho es anzeigt, aber es ist gewiss nicht flach.

Startzeit 9h gehe ich mit, die Ausschreibung ist geändert.


----------



## DieterHaas (18. Juli 2017)

Hallo ! Wer ist denn heute am Start ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (18. Juli 2017)

was sonst


----------



## scotty007 (18. Juli 2017)

Hab's fest vor - 18:30 am Stein.


----------



## Manfred (18. Juli 2017)

Bin dabei.


----------



## DieterHaas (20. Juli 2017)

Jemand Lust heute Abend zu fahren ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (20. Juli 2017)

bin anderweitig verplant


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. Juli 2017)

Sieht net so gut aus...


----------



## gerdu (25. Juli 2017)

sieht nach Alternativprogramm aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (25. Juli 2017)

Ich würde fahren, wenn mein Arm in Ordnung wäre. 
Beim Alternativprogramm bin ich heute leider raus.


----------



## gerdu (25. Juli 2017)

...hast was kaputt gemacht, hoffe nix schlimmes?

Ich bin beim Fahrprogramm raus, aber ca. 20 Uhr im P.


----------



## Manfred (25. Juli 2017)

Bin zu spät dran, schaffe es nicht mehr....


----------



## DieterHaas (25. Juli 2017)

Gernot ! Gute Besserung für Dich und den Arm, komme gerade nach hause, Alternativprogramm bin ich raus, aber evtl. Donnerstag Abend fahren ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (26. Juli 2017)

Der rechte Arm ließ sich nicht mehr so optimal heben, außerdem keine Kraft beim Heben. Ein Nerv durch eine Einblutung eingeklemmt. Die Signale wurde vom Muskel nicht mehr so optimal empfangen. Jetzt muss ich ein paar Medikamente nehmen.


----------



## gerdu (26. Juli 2017)

...na denn gute Besserung!


----------



## luckylocke (26. Juli 2017)

Danke,  wird schon wieder


----------



## gerdu (27. Juli 2017)

....falls es heut noch mal trocken bleibt würde ich um 18 Uhr ne gemütliche Runde mit dem gemütlichen Rad ab dem Chinaschiff fahren.


----------



## michael_bn (27. Juli 2017)

Bin dabei und komme nachher zum Chinaschiff!

VG
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (1. August 2017)

wie schaut's denn aus heute, Regen scheint durch zu sein?


----------



## luckylocke (1. August 2017)

Wenn es trocken bleibt bin ich dabei.


----------



## DieterHaas (1. August 2017)

Wäre evtl. dabei. Gruß Dieter


----------



## Trekki (2. August 2017)

Meine Tour gestern hat gut geklappt, auch wenn 2/3 der Teilnehmer gekniffen haben. Ca. 1h nach dem Start sind wir in den Regen gekommen, da habe ich kurzfristig an meine warme Stube zuhause gedacht und die Zähne zusammen gekniffen. Danach gab's bis Mittag nur noch einige Nieselschauer und ab ca. 17h Sonne.
Leider haben wir den Zug um 19h verpasst, so ist es etwas später geworden als geplant.





Blick auf das Schloss Bürresheim an der Nette. Sehr wichtig:


			
				aus Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Eine kurze Außenaufnahme des Schlosses ist in Indiana Jones und der letzte Kreuzzug zu sehen. Im Film stellt es das fiktive Schloss Brunwald an der deutsch-österreichischen Grenze dar, in dem Professor Henry Jones senior festgehalten wird. Unter anderem ist es auch in dem Kinderfilm Der Prinz und der Prügelknabe als Schloss des Königs zu sehen, aus dem der Prinz und der Prügelknabe flüchten. Außerdem zeigte ein Werbefilm für „4711 Echt Kölnisch Wasser“ den barocken Garten sowie das Schloss im Hintergrund, und im Mai 2009 fanden hier Dreharbeiten zum WDR-Märchenfilm _Rumpelstilzchen_ statt.


----------



## Manfred (7. August 2017)

Bin jetzt zwei Wochen im Urlaub.
P.S Keke hat am WE im Duisburg bei den Einzelstarter gewonnen.


----------



## luckylocke (7. August 2017)

Bin beruflich unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. August 2017)

Wer wäre bei einer ruhigen Wiedereinstiegstour dabei, falls es von oben soweit trocken bleibt?


----------



## gerdu (15. August 2017)

Wiedereinstieg wäre heute wahrscheinlich eher im P.


----------



## scotty007 (15. August 2017)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Wer wäre bei einer ruhigen Wiedereinstiegstour dabei, falls es von oben soweit trocken bleibt?


Mal beobachten das ganze, aber tendenziell dabei...


----------



## luckylocke (15. August 2017)

Bei gutem Wetter und pünktlichen Bahnen dabei


----------



## gerdu (15. August 2017)

sieht ja im Moment ganz passabel aus, werde also den Umweg über's Siebengebirge ins P nehmen...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. August 2017)

Ich setze heute aus und werde morgen fahren...


----------



## DieterHaas (22. August 2017)

Hallo, Zusammen ! Wer fährt denn heute Abend ? Keiner - kann ich mir nicht vorstellen ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. August 2017)

Bin dabei


----------



## scotty007 (22. August 2017)

jau


----------



## gerdu (22. August 2017)

heute nicht dabei, wollte vor Ende des Sommers noch mal zur Sieglinde zur Livemusik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (22. August 2017)

Bin raus


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. August 2017)

Jemand spontan Lust & Zeit für eine entspannte Spätnachmittagstour?


----------



## DieterHaas (28. August 2017)

Wer ist denn morgen Abend am Start ? Falls Uwe oder Andi dabei wären, wie ist es nochmals mit einer Runde zur Wahnbachtalsperre ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (28. August 2017)

bin leider draussen☺


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. August 2017)

Wäre morgen am Start, sehr gerne auch früher - aber Wahnbachtalsperre mit entsprechendem Tempo schaffe ich wohl nicht, da ich knapp 5 Wochen ohne Rad unterwegs war ...


----------



## luckylocke (29. August 2017)

Ich schaffe es heute leider nicht.


----------



## DieterHaas (29. August 2017)

An Alle ! Ich fahre heute Nachmittag mit Bernd ab 16:00 Uhr Parkplatz Ramersdorf ins Kasbachtal ! Schönes Foto Uwe ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Manfred (29. August 2017)

bin heute auch draussen, aber nächste Woche peile ich wieder an.


----------



## sibu (29. August 2017)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> An Alle ! Ich fahre heute Nachmittag mit Bernd ab 16:00 Uhr Parkplatz Ramersdorf ins Kasbachtal ! Schönes Foto Uwe ! Gruß Dieter


Wann wollt ihr in Kalenborn sein? Kreuzeiche wäre für mich auch noch eine Alternative.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. August 2017)

Die Frage muss der Dieter beantworten ..


----------



## gerdu (5. September 2017)

...wie schaut's denn heut mal wieder mit einer gepflegten Dienstagsrunde aus?


----------



## luckylocke (5. September 2017)

Dabei


----------



## michael_bn (5. September 2017)

Wäre auch dabei...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. September 2017)

... nicht in Bonn ...


----------



## Manfred (5. September 2017)

Bin leider zu spät von der Arbeit gekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (6. September 2017)

https://www.mtb-news.de/events/events/giant-testdays-winterberg/
Kleiner Veranstaltungstipp für die Giant-Fans hier


----------



## gerdu (7. September 2017)

heute noch mal um 18 Uhr MTB ab dem Chinaschiff


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. September 2017)

Heute Abend vielleicht ein paar Getränke auf PüMa ?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. September 2017)

Dann halt heute wie gewohnt, nech?!


----------



## gerdu (12. September 2017)

...das fühlt sich im Moment bei mir noch nicht nach Lust auf körperliche Betätigung an, muss mal schauen.


----------



## luckylocke (12. September 2017)

Püma ist mir im Moment zu weit weg.


----------



## scotty007 (12. September 2017)

Dabei. 19 Uhr Vinxler PP?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. September 2017)

Können wir einrichten


----------



## Manfred (12. September 2017)

ich bekomme die Kriese,
es schüttet und hagelt jetzt uns, ich glaube das wird wieder nichts, warum immer Dienstags?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. September 2017)

das ist nur ein Schauer, hier ist Sonnencremewetter! Also, du hast noch 47Minuten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (12. September 2017)

Und jetzt lacht mich die Sonne aus


----------



## DieterHaas (18. September 2017)

Wer ist denn morgen Abend am Start, wäre dabei um 18:30 Uhr ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (18. September 2017)

..bin ein bisschen erkältet, fahre nur wenns sicher trocken bleibt, ansonsten Ratespiel im Flynns


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. September 2017)

Rate?


----------



## scotty007 (19. September 2017)

Sollte es heute abend von oben trocken sein bin ich um 18:30 am Stein...


----------



## gerdu (19. September 2017)

an Dir ist ein grosser Poet verlorengegangen.

Ich bin zu angeknockt....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. September 2017)

Wie Ö gegenüber schonmal angesprochen würde sich heute doch mal Kottenforst anbieten?! Gäbe es dafür eine Mehrheit? Treffpunkt könnten wir dafür ändern (z.B. 18:15 vor dem Eingang Theater Bonn), müssen wir aber nicht...


----------



## scotty007 (19. September 2017)

Von mir aus gerne Kottenforst - bin mit dem Rad auf Arbeit.
Dieter?


----------



## Manfred (19. September 2017)

bin offen, schreibt mir dann eine Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt im KoFo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. September 2017)

OK, dann sagen wir 18:30Uhr am Schneiders Obsthof in der Kurve https://goo.gl/maps/vV5JNCa7mEP2 . Extra etwas am Anfang des KoFos gelegen und nicht am Wildschweingehege, damit wir dort direkt Trails mitnehmen können.


----------



## Manfred (19. September 2017)

Werde ich schon finden


----------



## scotty007 (19. September 2017)

Ich bin um 18:15 am Theater und müsste mit jemandem hochfahren. Garmin habe ich keinen dabei...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. September 2017)

Ok, ich sammel dich ein, aber lass dann lieber 18:12 Theater sagen, durch die Stadt braucht man ein bissel...


----------



## DieterHaas (19. September 2017)

Hallo, Zusammen !

18.12 Uhr Theater geht klar ! Meint Ihr das Theater nach der Uni zum Hauptbahnhof/Kaiserplatz führend gelegen auf der linken Seite, genannt "Kleines Theater Bonn" ?!! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. September 2017)

Ich meine das Theater Opernhaus Bonn, wo die Hausbar drin war, also quasi gegenüber vom Chinaschiff auf der anderen Rheinseite, oben auf dem "Plateau" vor dem Eingang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (19. September 2017)

Also die Bonner Oper ! Alles klar, bin ich um 18:12 Uhr da ! Danke, Andi !Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (25. September 2017)

wäre morgen wieder dabei, wer noch?


----------



## scotty007 (25. September 2017)

Sieht gut aus...


----------



## DieterHaas (25. September 2017)

Bin dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. September 2017)

Draussen


----------



## Manfred (26. September 2017)

Heute wieder an den großen Steinen.


----------



## michael_bn (26. September 2017)

Komme wohl auch!


----------



## luckylocke (1. Oktober 2017)

Hat morgen auch jemand frei und ab ca. 11:00 Uhr für eine MTB-Tour in die Eifel? Natürlich nur, wenn es trocken bleibt.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Oktober 2017)

Leider morgen am Nachmittag einen Termin...


----------



## Dr.Hasi (3. Oktober 2017)

Jemand morgen Abend am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. Oktober 2017)

Tagung in Saarbrücken


----------



## gerdu (9. Oktober 2017)

....Urlaub schon wieder vorbei und morgen am Start, wer noch?


----------



## luckylocke (9. Oktober 2017)

Bin leider raus


----------



## Manfred (10. Oktober 2017)

Bin dabei.
@Dieter: Denke an dein Rücklicht. Ausreden zählen nicht.


----------



## DieterHaas (10. Oktober 2017)

Bin auch dabei, aber gerade aus einer Erkältung, schaun wir mal. @ Manfred, hatte ich mir eh schon rausgelegt, aber: Danke ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## scotty007 (10. Oktober 2017)

Bin leider auch nicht dabei - Halsschmerzen seit heute...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Oktober 2017)

jops


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. Oktober 2017)

Versuche um 18:30 am Stein zu sein, ist aber nicht sicher, zudem ist evtl. meine Lampe so unfit wie ich. Falls ich nicht pünktlcih da bin => starten! (... klar, was auch sonst  ...)


----------



## gerdu (10. Oktober 2017)

...kann Dir nen Ersatzakku einpacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. Oktober 2017)

... wenn der zur Lupine passt: Super!


----------



## gerdu (10. Oktober 2017)

...jo, kein Problem


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. Oktober 2017)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...jo, kein Problem


Danke für den Akku - der nun wieder zu dir zurückmuss. Da ich diese Woche wohl nicht mehr auf's MTB komme, würde ich mich nächste Woche melden; falls es dringend ist, kann ich mich aber sonst heute tagsüber kurz mit dem Stadtrad auf den Weg machen ...


----------



## gerdu (11. Oktober 2017)

kein Problem, kannst Du mir nächste Woche mitbringen oder in den Briefkasten werfen falls Du mal in Beuel bist.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. Oktober 2017)

... dann benötige ich noch deine Adresse (per PN), da ich in der nächsten Woche wohl auch nicht auf's MTB kommen ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Oktober 2017)

Sooo, an alle stillen Mitleser und Mitfahrer der ersten Stunde: Kommenden Dienstag ist 10-jähriges Jubiläum des Treffs, also Überraschungsbesuche sind willkommen 

18:30Uhr Wildschweingehege Kottenforst (lege ich jetzt einfach mal fest?!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Oktober 2017)

Beruflich bedingt nicht in Bonn - schade, aber feiert schön! Grüße Bernd


----------



## DieterHaas (14. Oktober 2017)

Wie schon gesagt, leider TT-Spiel, evtl. Mittwoch oder Donnerstag Abend noch mal ne Runde, wäre super ! Feiert schön ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (15. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin leider am Dienstag schon wieder nicht in Bonn.


----------



## gerdu (16. Oktober 2017)

dabei


----------



## Manfred (16. Oktober 2017)

Auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Benacussi (16. Oktober 2017)

Dabei


----------



## scotty007 (16. Oktober 2017)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Sooo, an alle stillen Mitleser und Mitfahrer der ersten Stunde: Kommenden Dienstag ist 10-jähriges Jubiläum des Treffs, also Überraschungsbesuche sind willkommen
> 
> 18:30Uhr Wildschweingehege Kottenforst (lege ich jetzt einfach mal fest?!)



Oje - aber nur, wenn ich den Weg nach oben finde...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. Oktober 2017)

Heute jemand spontan Interesse an einer MTB Runde? z.B. 18:30 Stein?!


----------



## gerdu (16. Oktober 2017)

...jo, aber net so schnell


----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. Oktober 2017)

tippitopp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (18. Oktober 2017)

Hallo, Zusammen ! Wer von Euch wäre denn morgen Abend dabei, hätte Zeit ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (19. Oktober 2017)

bei dem Wetter hat man ja keine Wahl, bin um 18:30 am Stein.


----------



## luckylocke (19. Oktober 2017)

Hi, ich komme auch.


----------



## DieterHaas (19. Oktober 2017)

Hallo, Uwe ! Könntest Du auch früher, ist nur ne Frage, sonst O.K. ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (19. Oktober 2017)

früher schaffe ich nicht, zu viel zu tun


----------



## gerdu (23. Oktober 2017)

..würde heute fahren weil morgen das Wetter schlechter wird.

Könnte ab 18 Uhr am Chinaschiff.


----------



## luckylocke (23. Oktober 2017)

Bin heute Abend raus


----------



## DieterHaas (23. Oktober 2017)

Zu spät gesehen Uwe, eben erst, sorry ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Manfred (24. Oktober 2017)

Wie sieht es heute aus?
Was macht das Wetter?
Wie sieht es mit Donnerstag aus, eine Tour nach Bad Honnef?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (24. Oktober 2017)

bin heut raus, Do geht klar!


----------



## scotty007 (24. Oktober 2017)

Dito (heute raus, Do dabei)


----------



## luckylocke (24. Oktober 2017)

Heute Abend und Donnerstag dabei


----------



## Manfred (24. Oktober 2017)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Heute Abend und Donnerstag dabei


Wenn die Beuelerfraktion nicht mit kommt, würde ich vorschlagen KoFo.


----------



## luckylocke (24. Oktober 2017)

Okay, wann und wo?


----------



## michael_bn (24. Oktober 2017)

Heute auch raus, dafür Donnerstag dabei!

viel Spass euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (24. Oktober 2017)

18 Uhr bei den Wildschweinen, oder ist das dir zu früh?


----------



## Manfred (24. Oktober 2017)

Falls noch einer mitkommen will 18:15 Uhr an den Wildschweinen


----------



## DieterHaas (24. Oktober 2017)

Hallo, Zusammen ! Heute auch raus ! Gerade nach hause, Donnerstag auch dabei-Wann und Wo Treffpunkt ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (26. Oktober 2017)

...würde mal sagen wie immer, 18:30 am Stein. Dann 2 Stunden gemütliches Biken und ca. 20:30 am Glühweinstand in Bad Honnef.


----------



## luckylocke (26. Oktober 2017)

Jopp,  passt


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. Oktober 2017)

Bin auch am Start.

Da kennt der Verfasser dich aber echt gut ;-)


----------



## scotty007 (26. Oktober 2017)

Jau, auch dabei


----------



## Manfred (26. Oktober 2017)

bis später


----------



## DieterHaas (26. Oktober 2017)

Auch dabei ! Bis gleich ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (29. Oktober 2017)

Hallo ,
hat morgen jemand auch frei und ist in der Region?
Ich würde gerne mal wieder im Steinerberghaus einen Kaffee trinken.
Abfahrt um 10.00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (29. Oktober 2017)

Leider in Leverkusen ! Sonst gerne ! Schöne Tour Dir ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Manfred (29. Oktober 2017)

Von wo willst du starten, muss vorher in Remagen mein Auto wegbringen.


----------



## luckylocke (29. Oktober 2017)

Dann lass uns doch mal einfach um 10: 22 am Bahnhof in Remagen starten. Eine gute Idee wäre es, wenn wir uns auf der Seite zur B 9 hin treffen.
Bis morgen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. November 2017)

Bin noch etwas zu verhüstelt um bei den Temperaturen zu radeln und werde daher mein Glück beim Pubquiz versuchen...


----------



## Manfred (7. November 2017)

Bin auch nicht dabei. Bin auf Lehrgang.


----------



## gerdu (7. November 2017)

dabei


----------



## Benacussi (7. November 2017)

auch dabei


----------



## der_hasi (7. November 2017)

Bin nur hier, weil ich "Nacktbiken" gelesen habe und mich gefragt habe wie krass die Leute in Bonn bitte drauf sind.
Jetzt bin ich enttäuscht...


----------



## gerdu (7. November 2017)

...mit denen werden wir oft verwechselt, das ist die andere Gruppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (7. November 2017)

Wieso verwechselt? Bei Nacht sind auch die nackten Radler grau. Gerüchteweise startet die andere Gruppe am Dornheckensee .


----------



## luckylocke (7. November 2017)

Ich bin leider raus. 
Viel Spaß


----------



## scotty007 (7. November 2017)

Bin dabei.
19 Uhr Vinxel PP?


----------



## DieterHaas (7. November 2017)

So wie es leider aussieht raus ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (7. November 2017)

was los, Fahrrad kaputt?


----------



## DieterHaas (7. November 2017)

Danke, Uwe der Nachfrage ! Ich wollte es heute mal richtig krachen lassen und noch bei Euch mitahren, bin aber gerade erst zurück vom Ahrtal. TOP neue Runde mit Mega-Trail (Neu!) und lang. Insgesamt 1800 HM bei 55 KM. Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (9. November 2017)

Heut nochmal jemand bei ner gemütlichen Tour dabei, 18 Chinaschiff.....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. November 2017)

Bin raus...


----------



## DieterHaas (9. November 2017)

Bin raus, nächste Woche gerne wieder Dienstag dabei !  Gruß Dieter


----------



## Manfred (14. November 2017)

Bin heute wieder raus, fahre heutabend in Nürnberg, wer mit kommen will, kann sich melden


----------



## gerdu (14. November 2017)

bei anhaltender Trockenheit heute dabei


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. November 2017)

bin raus...


----------



## michael_bn (14. November 2017)

bin dabei...


----------



## DieterHaas (14. November 2017)

Bin heute dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (14. November 2017)

Hab es nicht geschafft


----------



## gerdu (16. November 2017)

wär heut noch mal um 18 Uhr am Chinaschiff, wenn trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael_bn (16. November 2017)

Ich gebe dir spätestens um 16:30 / 17:00 nochmal hier Bescheid ob ich komme. Kann sein das es zu knapp wird heute wegen Arbeit.


----------



## michael_bn (16. November 2017)

Werde zum China Schiff kommen um 18 Uhr.


----------



## gerdu (16. November 2017)

okidoki


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. November 2017)

Heute klappt es nicht, wollte aber morgen in den Wald


----------



## sibu (17. November 2017)

War ihr gestern zu dritt gegen 19 Uhr am Ölberg, auch wenn es nicht ganz trocken war?


----------



## DieterHaas (17. November 2017)

Danke, Uwe nochmals für die schöne schnelle Runde und auch Michael (hoffe Auge mit Kontaktlinsen ist wieder O.K.) Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. November 2017)

Bis heute Abend soll es ja zumindest von oben trocken sein. Wer ist bereit für eine Schlammschlacht?


----------



## gerdu (21. November 2017)

klar, Rad ist eh dreckig


----------



## Manfred (21. November 2017)

Schlammschlacht, hört sich gut an, dann wird der Dreck wieder weich an meinen Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael_bn (21. November 2017)

Bin heute raus, zu nass von oben sowie von unten und das Rad ist zu sauber!

Sagt bescheid wenns noch ins p geht anschließend


----------



## luckylocke (21. November 2017)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. November 2017)

Wie sieht's mit heute aus?


----------



## luckylocke (23. November 2017)

Was, schon wieder in den Matsch!!??
Okay, ich bin dabei. 18:15 Uhr am Stein??


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. November 2017)

okidoki


----------



## gerdu (23. November 2017)

hab ziemlich viel zu tun und keine Lust mich bei der Regenwahrscheinlichkeit zu stressen. Falls sich die Lage verbessert melde ich mich noch mal. 
Wäre aber später beim Bier dabei, P. oder S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (28. November 2017)

?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. November 2017)




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. November 2017)

Au Backe!


----------



## Benacussi (28. November 2017)

zu schlammig, zu matschig, zu kalt, zu dunkel, zu müde...........
*mimimi*


----------



## michael_bn (28. November 2017)

Bin heute Abend auch leider raus


----------



## luckylocke (28. November 2017)

Bin dabei, wenn es weiterhin trocken bleibt.


----------



## gerdu (28. November 2017)

ok, bis gleich...


----------



## Manfred (28. November 2017)

bin nach der Arbeit eine Runde am Rhein gefahren, auf Matsch hatte ich heute keine Lust


----------



## delphi1507 (28. November 2017)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> TOP neue Runde mit Mega-Trail (Neu!) und lang.


Am Steintalskopf?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. November 2017)

Der heisst STEILHALSKOPF ... Drecksding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (29. November 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Der heisst STEILHALSKOPF ... Drecksding [emoji38]


[emoji23]


----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. November 2017)

Heute geht's schon wesentlich besser mit den Zähnchen, daher habe ich vor eine Runde zu drehen, bevor das Wetter morgen wieder mieser wird. Jemand Interesse? 
18:00Uhr Stein?!


----------



## gerdu (4. Dezember 2017)

Morgen bei Trockenheit von oben jemand dabei? Angesichts der Schlammlage könnte man auch mal ne Siebengebirgsasphaltnebenstreckentour machen....

Anderes Thema, Weihnachtsmarkt: Ich hatte schon mit Gernot + Martin über den Mittwoch als möglichen Termin gesprochen.
Vorschlag ist 18:30 am Glühweinstand bei Kaufhof - wie schaut's aus?


----------



## DieterHaas (4. Dezember 2017)

Hallo, Uwe/Alle ! Ich wäre morgen wieder am Start um 18:30 Uhr ! Die Idee mit der Siebengebirgsnebenstreckentour finde ich sehr gut, sollten wir machen ! Mittwoch kann ich dann nur später, sonst ginge bei mir auch Donnerstag und Freitag als mögliche Termine für den Wheinachtsmarkt. Gruß Dieter


----------



## Manfred (4. Dezember 2017)

Habe morgen eine Schulung die länger geht, klappt leider morgen nicht.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Dezember 2017)

Bin dabei. Da bin ich mal gespannt welche Triathlonvariante du aus dem Hut zauberst ;-)


----------



## luckylocke (4. Dezember 2017)

Hi, morgen bin ich auch dabei. 
Am Mittwoch würde ich später dazustossen.


----------



## michael_bn (5. Dezember 2017)

Ok, wenn ein Bogen um den ganzen Matsch gemacht wird, bin ich heute Abend am Start


----------



## Benacussi (5. Dezember 2017)

michael_bn schrieb:


> Ok, wenn ein Bogen um den ganzen Matsch gemacht wird, bin ich heute Abend am Start



dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (5. Dezember 2017)

Heute bin ich nicht dabei - morgen sollte klappen.


----------



## scotty007 (6. Dezember 2017)

Wer ist um 18:30 am Start?


----------



## Benacussi (6. Dezember 2017)

Ich kann heute nicht .....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Dezember 2017)

Ich kann erst später, vermutlich wirds etwas zwischen 19:00 und 19:30 werden.


----------



## gerdu (6. Dezember 2017)

ibims


----------



## luckylocke (6. Dezember 2017)

Werde kurz nach 19.00 Uhr da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (11. Dezember 2017)

Hallo, Zusammen ! Morgen Abend jemand am Start !? Hätte Zeit. Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Dezember 2017)

Jau wenns von oben trocken ist. Schlamm kann kommen!


----------



## Benacussi (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin raus


----------



## gerdu (11. Dezember 2017)

...zu viel zu tun auf der Arbeit. Käme später nach ins P. oder Flynns.


----------



## michael_bn (12. Dezember 2017)

Schaffe es heute Abend leider nicht. Werde allenfalls heute Nachmittag allein ne Runde drehen können.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Dezember 2017)

Wäre sagen wir 20:45 Mehmet auch ne Option? Vllt. ja auch für Ö?


----------



## gerdu (12. Dezember 2017)

...kann ich auch hinkommen, Stadt wär mir allerdings lieber.


----------



## luckylocke (12. Dezember 2017)

Ich kränkel leider ein wenig. Daher bin ich raus.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Dezember 2017)

ok, da kommt man eh nur in Versuchung etwas zu essen. Ich peile mal 21:30 +/-  Paw oder Flynns an, kannst ja Bescheid geben ob du da irgendwo bist...


----------



## gerdu (12. Dezember 2017)

ok...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (18. Dezember 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich noch genug Schnee für unsere 7 Bergschnapstour morgen? Hab Grappa gekauft.


----------



## luckylocke (18. Dezember 2017)

Irgendwo liegt immer Schnee. ..


----------



## gerdu (18. Dezember 2017)

richtige Antwort


----------



## DieterHaas (18. Dezember 2017)

Ich wünsche Euch Allen jetzt schon mal schöne Feiertage ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## sibu (19. Dezember 2017)

gerdu schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch genug Schnee für unsere 7 Bergschnapstour morgen? Hab Grappa gekauft.


Meine Spuren im Schnee von gestern matschen heute langsam weg. Aber da, wo der Schnee beim Räumen zusammengeschoben wurde, könnt ihr den Schnaps noch kühl stellen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich schaffe es heute nicht...


----------



## gerdu (19. Dezember 2017)

...dann würde ich vorschlagen aufgrund der Schnee- und Mitfahrerarmut die Bergschnapstour auf 2018 zu verschieben.
Heut Abend wär ich bei Trockenheit von oben am Start!


----------



## SetteColli (19. Dezember 2017)

Beim Bergschnaps 2018 bin ich dabei - Inshallah [emoji120]

Heute Abend nicht, da bin ich in der Kirche [emoji56]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SetteColli (19. Dezember 2017)

....habe ich von Jens‘ Account geschrieben - herrje, wie konnte das passieren??? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (19. Dezember 2017)

Bergschnaps erford Schnee und Schnee erfordert Kälte, bist Du sicher?


----------



## flechte (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich dachte immer für Bergschnaps brauch es Berge!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Dezember 2017)

optional wäre bei mir möglich beim zweiten Teil des Duathlons heute einzusteigen, so ab 22:00...


----------



## gerdu (19. Dezember 2017)

@Andi: ich sag Bescheid falls ich noch los gehe

Wer ist denn heut überhaupt dabei?


----------



## scotty007 (19. Dezember 2017)

Hoffe auf heiles Knie und schneereichen Januar 2018...


----------



## luckylocke (19. Dezember 2017)

Ick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (24. Dezember 2017)

Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch in das hoffentlich schlammfreie neue Jahr 2018!!
Nach den besinnlichen Tagen wird es vielleicht etwas ruhiger.


----------



## Manfred (24. Dezember 2017)

Alle frohe Weihnachten.
Hoffentlich wird es bald richtig kalt, dass man wieder matschfrei fahren kann.


----------



## gerdu (24. Dezember 2017)

Fröhliche Weihnachten!


----------



## Benacussi (25. Dezember 2017)

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## gerdu (1. Januar 2018)

Frohes Neues!

Morgen wieder gewohnte Dienstags-Schlammschlacht, jemand dabei?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. Januar 2018)

Joar wenns trocken bleibt von oben...


----------



## luckylocke (2. Januar 2018)

Frohes neues Jahr.
Ich habe heute frei und fahre tagsüber.


----------



## scotty007 (2. Januar 2018)

Alles Gute im neuen Jahr zusammen!

Habe heute nicht frei, werde aber nicht aufs Rad steigen


----------



## michael_bn (2. Januar 2018)

Bin dabei!

Danach vielleicht Dürüm?


----------



## gerdu (2. Januar 2018)

gute Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (2. Januar 2018)

michael_bn schrieb:


> Bin dabei!
> 
> Danach vielleicht Dürüm?



Bei Mehmet? Dann würde ich nachkommen...


----------



## DieterHaas (2. Januar 2018)

Hallo ! Bin heute Abend auch um 18:30 Uhr am Start ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Januar 2018)

Wer ist heute am Start??? Ob wir nur jemals wieder zurück kommen ohne Radweg am Rhein


----------



## gerdu (9. Januar 2018)

dabei


----------



## DieterHaas (9. Januar 2018)

Heute Abend dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## sibu (9. Januar 2018)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Wer ist heute am Start??? Ob wir nur jemals wieder zurück kommen ohne Radweg am Rhein


So hoch steht das Wasser doch gar nicht mehr. Die Frau, die es am Sonntag morgen in der Rhöndorfer Unterführung probiert hat, hat den Wasserstand bis Unterkante Autofenster gemessen. Problem war nur, dass die Zentralverriegelung und die elektrischen Scheibenheber erst mal nicht öffnen wollten . Aber so einen Schnickschnack habt ihr ja nicht am Rad 

Der Rheinradweg von Rhöndorf Bahnhof bis zur Schranke an der Straßenbahn ist frei, und von dort kommt man schon wieder trocken auf die alte B42 Richtung Königswinter - wenn ihr überhaupt so weit südlich an den Rhein kommen wollt. Und weiter nördlich gibt es genug Alternativen, die auch Spass machen.


----------



## scotty007 (9. Januar 2018)

bin wieder dabei - 19 Uhr Vinxel PP


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Januar 2018)

also alles wieder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ? ;-)


----------



## luckylocke (9. Januar 2018)

Auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (9. Januar 2018)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> also alles wieder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bis auf die Orang-Utan-Behaarung ;-)


----------



## Manfred (9. Januar 2018)

Mache mich jetzt fertig, bis gleich


----------



## gerdu (16. Januar 2018)

heut jemand dabei?


----------



## luckylocke (16. Januar 2018)

Ich bin leider raus.


----------



## scotty007 (16. Januar 2018)

Ich kann heute auch nicht...


----------



## Manfred (16. Januar 2018)

Haben für heuteabend Regen gemeldet, ich werde meine Rolle quälen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benacussi (16. Januar 2018)

...viiiiiel zu kalt und usselig


----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. Januar 2018)

Ich werde es vom Wetter abhängig machen... finale Entscheidung so gegen 17:30


----------



## gerdu (16. Januar 2018)

finale Entscheidung 18:15


----------



## michael_bn (16. Januar 2018)

Kann heute leider auch nicht mitfahren. Später FI oder P ist aber möglich


----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. Januar 2018)

Habe ne Scheibe Brot gegessen und will gleich noch ins P oder FI, muss also ran ;-) Da der Regen so bis 18:10 durch sein sollte, werde ich dann erst los rollen. Falls du (Uwe) nicht fährst, gib bitte Bescheid, dann fahre ich nur Venusberg...


----------



## gerdu (16. Januar 2018)

können ja 18:20 am Chinaschiff sagen...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. Januar 2018)

oke..


----------



## gerdu (18. Januar 2018)

wenns Wetter morgen ok ist würde ich ca. 16:30 ab Chinaschiff fahren, jemand dabei?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Januar 2018)

Bin ab 14.45 mit Flo unterwegs ist dir aber zu früh?


----------



## gerdu (18. Januar 2018)

puh, glaub das schaff ich nicht. Schreibtisch zu voll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Januar 2018)

Sonst kannst Du ja den Radweg am Rhein nehmen und kurz anrufen wenn Du im südlichen 7GB angekommen bist


----------



## gerdu (18. Januar 2018)

ich melde mich falls das noch klappen sollte, danke fürs Angebot.


----------



## DieterHaas (23. Januar 2018)

Fährt jemand heute Abend ? Wäre dabei, falls Wetter O.K. ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Manfred (23. Januar 2018)

Hallo Dieter,

war heute schon mit der Rad auf der Arbeit. Es war mal wieder einer Sauerrei, das reicht mir für heute.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## gerdu (23. Januar 2018)

schaffe heute auch nicht, evtl. morgen


----------



## DieterHaas (23. Januar 2018)

Donnerstag wäre ich dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Chrislechris (30. Januar 2018)

Wie sieht es mit heute Abend aus?


----------



## DieterHaas (30. Januar 2018)

Wollte ich auch fragen ?! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (30. Januar 2018)

dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (30. Januar 2018)

Bin heute mit dem RR auf Arbeit - daher heute beim Matschbiken nicht dabei...


----------



## luckylocke (30. Januar 2018)

metoo


----------



## Manfred (30. Januar 2018)

dabei


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. Februar 2018)

falls es trocken bleibt von oben würde ich heute eine schmuddelrunde drehen...


----------



## gerdu (1. Februar 2018)

bin heute nicht dabei...


----------



## luckylocke (1. Februar 2018)

...bin raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (1. Februar 2018)

Zu spät gesehen Andi, komme gerade von einer Tour zurück. Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (5. Februar 2018)

Gibts eigentlich oben noch ein bisschen Schnee? Dann hätt ich ne Idee für morgen.


----------



## DieterHaas (5. Februar 2018)

Ideen sind immer gut, TOP Touren ebenfalls ! Das Wetter lockt ! Bin morgen Abend dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## sibu (5. Februar 2018)

gerdu schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich oben noch ein bisschen Schnee? Dann hätt ich ne Idee für morgen.


 Siebengebirge ist bis in die Spitzen schneefrei, und wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue, seh ich erst am Unnenberg auf knapp 500 m etwas Weißes, wo sonst was Grünes wäre. Bei der Anfahrt wird dann der Weg zum Ziel


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Februar 2018)

Zwar kein Schnee, aber knackig frostig wirds werden! Dann gibt's so viele Stopps wie unterschiedlich Mitgebrachte würde ich vorschlagen, also einpacken!


----------



## sibu (5. Februar 2018)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Zwar kein Schnee, aber knackig frostig wirds werden! Dann gibt's so viele Stopps wie unterschiedlich Mitgebrachte würde ich vorschlagen, also einpacken!


Ja, frostig wird es. Ich war heute abend auf dem Heimweg kurz auf der Löwenburg. Die sonnigen Süd- und Westlagen sind matschig-weich, die Schattenstellen und die Nordlagen hart gefroren. Der Übergang ist manchmal plötzlich, und die gerade noch weiche Spurrille im Matsch wird sehr bestimmend, was die Fahrtrichtung angeht. Viel Spass morgen


----------



## scotty007 (6. Februar 2018)

Ich würde dann auch meinen Beitrag leisten, die Anzahl der Stopps zu erhöhen...
19 Uhr Vinxel PP wäre mein Einstieg...


----------



## sibu (6. Februar 2018)

Es schneit ...


----------



## luckylocke (6. Februar 2018)

Ich bin heute Abend auch dabei.


----------



## Manfred (6. Februar 2018)

Komme auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (13. Februar 2018)

Wie sieht es heutabend aus, mit oder ohne Pappnass?


----------



## gerdu (13. Februar 2018)

Lieber Pappnas als patschnass....


----------



## sibu (13. Februar 2018)

Am Abend wird der Matsch gefriergetrocknet, da ist nix mehr nass.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. Februar 2018)

Wie sieht es denn tagsüber aus: Schlamm Schlacht oder halbwegs erträglich?


----------



## sibu (13. Februar 2018)

Heute morgen war es im Rheintal -2°, in der Mucher Wiese schon +1° und in den Südwestlagen mit Sonnenschein matscht es. Viel Schnee war es nicht, das mag im Lauf des Nachmittages an einigen Stellen komplett wegtauen. Im Schatten könnte der Bodenfrost erhalten bleiben. Dazu aktuell mäßig gute Fernsicht (60 km).


----------



## luckylocke (13. Februar 2018)

Ich bin leider raus.


----------



## gerdu (13. Februar 2018)

falls mein Eintrag missverständlich war: bin am Start, evtl. mit Einkehrschwung bei Mehmet...


----------



## Manfred (13. Februar 2018)

bin doch raus....
bin heutfrüh gefahren, wird matschig ist fast alles aufgetaut.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. Februar 2018)

Joar bin auch dabei, bissel rumrollen ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (13. Februar 2018)

Bin auch am Start in Vinxel...


----------



## gerdu (20. Februar 2018)

Heute mal aufgrund der etwas angeeisten Siebengebirgswege Richtung Wahnbach?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Februar 2018)

Bin leider verschnupft...


----------



## scotty007 (20. Februar 2018)

dito verschnupft...


----------



## DieterHaas (20. Februar 2018)

Heute leider draussen, wegen TT, Uwe wie wäre es mit Wahnbach am Donnerstag, dann wäre ich dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (20. Februar 2018)

Do weiss ich noch nicht.

Falls sich heute niemand mehr meldet fahre ich etwas früher und nicht am Treffpunkt vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Februar 2018)

heute auch nicht dabei, Do. würde ich gerne fahren, muss aber früher zurück sein B


----------



## luckylocke (20. Februar 2018)

Bin nicht verschnupft, aber dennoch raus


----------



## DieterHaas (22. Februar 2018)

Heute Abend jemand Lust ne Runde zu drehen ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. Februar 2018)

bin heute früher unterwegs


----------



## DieterHaas (22. Februar 2018)

Viel Spaß Dir, aber kann heute leider nicht früher, fahren dann ein anderes Mal wieder zusammen Bernd ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. Februar 2018)

Bin raus...


----------



## gerdu (22. Februar 2018)

...ich ebenso


----------



## DieterHaas (22. Februar 2018)

Schade, fahre dann Alleine ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (26. Februar 2018)

...wie schauts morgen aus? Noch mal 'ne gepflegte Wahnbachtour oder lieber direkt Bier trinken zwecks optimaler Eisvermeidung?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. Februar 2018)

Waere dabei aber Wahnbach ist zu weit für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (26. Februar 2018)

Wahnbach immer gerne, weißt Du ja Uwe ! Wäre morgen Abend dabei ! Siebengebirge war ich heute, teilweise noch richtiges "Eis" auf den Wegen ! Wenn Siebengebirge, dann komme ich mit meinem Enduro ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. Februar 2018)

Hm, bei Eis hilft auch die Magic Mary nix. Für Wahnbach bin ich derzeit aber nicht fit genug; gibt es noch eine Alternative?


----------



## gerdu (26. Februar 2018)

...vielleicht ist Wahnbach bei der Kälte tatsächlich etwas weit. Können ja im Siebengebirge nicht so hoch fahren.


----------



## DieterHaas (26. Februar 2018)

Alternativen gibt es immer ! Evtl. Kottenforst ? Uwe soll entscheiden ! Schönen Abend ! Bis morgen. Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (26. Februar 2018)

Ich entscheide gar nix, wenigstens im Wald gehts demokratisch zu!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. Februar 2018)

Dann werde ich morgen um 18 Uhr am Stein sein, für Uwe als Tour-Kanzler Stimmen und gespannt sein ....


----------



## luckylocke (26. Februar 2018)

Dann stehst du eine halbe Stunde in der Kälte ☺
Ich bin um 18.30 Uhr am Start


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. Februar 2018)

OK überredet auch 18:30 Uhr


----------



## scotty007 (27. Februar 2018)

Bin um 18:30 auch am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (27. Februar 2018)

Unerwartet war die Bahn mal unpünktlich und ich bin gerade wieder zurück nach Hause gekommen. 
Daher bin ich rrrrrrrraus.


----------



## DieterHaas (6. März 2018)

Hallo, jemand heute Abend am Start ! ? Sonst fahre ich heute Mittag !!! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. März 2018)

Dieter, ich wäre heute auch für tagsüber, sollen wir 13 Uhr Stein sagen? Oder was passt dir?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. März 2018)

13 Uhr am Stein könnte ich für ca. 2 Stunden dabei sein, bräuchte eine entsprechende Rückmeldung aber bis 12 Uhr; heute abend geht leider nicht


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. März 2018)

Joar dann sagen wir das einfach, 13Uhr Stein.... ich hab Didis Nummer net, kannst ihm ja so noch Bescheid geben...


----------



## DieterHaas (6. März 2018)

Andi ! Wau, das ging ja schnell, 13:00 Uhr wäre O.K. am Stein ! Fährt heute Abend keiner ? Bis gleich dann, Gruß Dieter P.S. Fahre aber dann noch länger als 2 Stunden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. März 2018)

Ok 13 Uhr am Stein, und SMS an Didi


----------



## DieterHaas (6. März 2018)

Bis gleich, Danke, Bernd !


----------



## Manfred (6. März 2018)

13 Uhr ist die falsche Zeit zum Nachtbiken, da ist es viel zu hell.
Fährt einer noch abends?


----------



## luckylocke (6. März 2018)

Ja, ich will heute Abend auf jeden Fall starten. Übliche Zeit.


----------



## Manfred (6. März 2018)

Wenn wir zu zweit sind. KoFo oder 7geb?


----------



## gerdu (6. März 2018)

...bin draussen


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. März 2018)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...bin draussen


 Gute Besserung!


----------



## gerdu (6. März 2018)

...dank je wel!


----------



## DieterHaas (6. März 2018)

Ebenfalls Gute Besserung, wünscht Dir Uwe, Dieter


----------



## gerdu (19. März 2018)

...die ganzen Genesungswünsche haben geholfen, danke - bin morgen wieder am Start, gerne mit Einkehrschwung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. März 2018)

Sehr gut! 

Bin diese Woche abends leider im Familieninnendienst kann mich aber nachmittags frei machen falls jemand möchte.


----------



## luckylocke (19. März 2018)

Ich bin morgen leider raus.


----------



## sibu (20. März 2018)

Genießt noch mal die namensgebende Nacht. Heute Nachmittag soll es ja wieder sonnig werden, und der Mond steht nur 50 Minuten höher als gestern Abend. Gegen 20 Uhr auf dem Ölberg, nächste Woche ist es dann noch hell:







Der heutige Schnee (wenn er denn bis heute Abend liegen bleibt) ist keine Einschränkung


----------



## Manfred (20. März 2018)

Danke Sibu, auf dich ist verlass.


----------



## gerdu (20. März 2018)

...da die Resonanz bis jetzt etwas mager ist würde ich heute etwas früher fahren, 17:45 am Chinaschiff


----------



## luckylocke (27. März 2018)

Die Wetterprognose ist für heute bescheiden. Ich entscheide mich um 18:00 Uhr, ob ich fahre...


----------



## gerdu (27. März 2018)

...fängt hier grad an zu regnen, bin draussen


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. März 2018)

Habe die Arbeit auf den Abend geschoben und bin am frühen Nachmittag gefahren, um dem Regen zuvor zu kommen


----------



## sibu (27. März 2018)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Die Wetterprognose ist für heute bescheiden. Ich entscheide mich um 18:00 Uhr, ob ich fahre...


Ich fahre ... in den Regensachen direkt nach Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (27. März 2018)

Ich bleibe direkt zu Hause


----------



## DieterHaas (3. April 2018)

Heute Abend jemand am Start ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (3. April 2018)

wäre bei anhaltender Trockenheit dabei.


----------



## sibu (3. April 2018)

Gibt es den zweiten Treff um 19 Uhr in Vinxel  noch?


----------



## scotty007 (3. April 2018)

Bin um 18:30 beim Stein...


----------



## luckylocke (3. April 2018)

Ich bin heute schon gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (3. April 2018)

Bin draussen....siehe oben.


----------



## scotty007 (3. April 2018)

Hier fängt's auch grad an - für mich dann auch nix, leider...


----------



## DieterHaas (3. April 2018)

Bin auch draussen, was für ein blödes Wetter !! Gruß Dieter


----------



## sibu (3. April 2018)

... ich habe bei wunderschönem und vor allem knochentrockenen Wetter eine verlängerte Heimfahrt durchs Siebengebirge gemacht. Vom L-berg war Aussicht bis zur Sophienhöhe ...


----------



## DieterHaas (5. April 2018)

Hallo ! Jemand Lust und Zeit morgen Freitag (Wetter gut!) auf eine mittel/lange Tour ?! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (5. April 2018)

leider nicht


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. April 2018)

Schon, aber ginge erst ab 16.30 Uhr am Stein...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. April 2018)

Derzeit nicht in Bonn!


----------



## DieterHaas (6. April 2018)

An Alle/An Andi ! Fahre früher mit dem Rad nach Leverkusen ! 16:30 Uhr ist heute zu spät ! Bis Dienstag, schönes WE ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## DieterHaas (8. April 2018)

An Alle ! Lust, Dienstag auf Montag Abend zu verlegen, wegen dem Wetter ?!! Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (8. April 2018)

Gute Idee, wär dabei. Sollen wir 18 Uhr am Stein sagen?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. April 2018)

Das wird bei mir nix, aber wir könnten 20:30Uhr Mehmet sagen?!


----------



## gerdu (8. April 2018)

können auch 18:30 starten wenn das besser passt?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. April 2018)

OK, das sollte klappen.


----------



## gerdu (8. April 2018)

dann sei es so...


----------



## DieterHaas (9. April 2018)

Also, heute dann 18:30 Uhr am Stein, ist das korrekt !?! Bin dann da ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. April 2018)

Kann bei mir klappen kann aber auch nicht klappen, daher nicht auf mich warten B


----------



## gerdu (9. April 2018)

jep, 18:30 am Stein und danach Kirschblüten in der Heerstrasse


----------



## luckylocke (9. April 2018)

Ich fahre morgen oder am Mi. Mal schauen, wie das Wetter wird. Ich brauche heute einen Ruhetag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. April 2018)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen oder am Mi. Mal schauen, wie das Wetter wird. Ich brauche heute einen Ruhetag.


Di. oder Mi. wäre ich evtl. auch dabei


----------



## Manfred (9. April 2018)

Morgen Kofo und dan in die Kirchblütten, vielleicht ne Stunde früher


----------



## gerdu (9. April 2018)

wär bei Trockenheit nochmal dabei. Stunde früher Kottenforst schaff ich aber nicht...


----------



## Manfred (10. April 2018)

Die Zeitangabe war ein Vorschlag.


----------



## gerdu (10. April 2018)

...müssen eh mal schauen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt, inzwischen ist wieder Regen angesagt.


----------



## DieterHaas (10. April 2018)

Bin heute draussen.... Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (10. April 2018)

Das Wetter wird heutabend nichts. Vielleicht am Donnerstag.


----------



## gerdu (10. April 2018)

...bin dabei, also heute nicht dabei. Donnerstag könnte klappen


----------



## sibu (10. April 2018)

Manfred schrieb:


> Das Wetter wird heutabend nichts. Vielleicht am Donnerstag.


Ich glaube noch fest an ein Déjà-vu , wobei ich heute keine Zeit für eine Feierabendrunde habe


----------



## DieterHaas (12. April 2018)

Hallo Uwe/Manfred ! Fahrt Ihr heute Abend, wäre dabei und wann und wo ?! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (12. April 2018)

ich kann erst so um 17 Uhr Bescheid geben ob es klappt, hab noch zu viel zu tun


----------



## Manfred (12. April 2018)

würde gern heutabend fahren. Frage im KoFo oder 7geb?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. April 2018)

... in Arbeit abgesoffen ...


----------



## gerdu (12. April 2018)

bin draussen, werde ne kleine Rennrad Testrunde fahren


----------



## Manfred (12. April 2018)

dieter wie sieht es aus?


----------



## DieterHaas (12. April 2018)

Manfred ! Kannst/willst Du heute Abend noch fahren ?! Bräuchte in der nächsten 1/2 Stunde Bescheid !!! Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (12. April 2018)

Habe gerade mit Gernot vereinbart 17:45 Uhr am Stein


----------



## DieterHaas (12. April 2018)

O.K. Bin dann gleich da ! Gebe Gas ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. April 2018)

Jemand vielleicht Lust auf & Zeit für eine Runde am Samstagvormittag?


----------



## delphi1507 (13. April 2018)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Jemand vielleicht Lust auf & Zeit für eine Runde am Samstagvormittag?


Ich kann di/fr anbieten...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. April 2018)

Di. geht bei mir sicher nicht, Fr. evtl. => laß uns Kontakt halten


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. April 2018)

Manni, soll ich dich einsammeln, 17:50 bei dir in der Kurve?? ;-)


----------



## Manfred (17. April 2018)

Heutabend wie immer?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. April 2018)

Heute nicht in BN


----------



## luckylocke (17. April 2018)

Wenn mir die Bahn keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, bin ich um 18.30 Uhr am Stein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. April 2018)

Manfred, wir haben so gleichzeitig geschrieben, dass du meine Frage vermutlich nicht mitbekommen hast ;-)


----------



## gerdu (17. April 2018)

dabei


----------



## DieterHaas (17. April 2018)

Denke dabei, aber nicht warten ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## scotty007 (17. April 2018)

dabei - 18:30 am Stein


----------



## Manfred (17. April 2018)

Andi in welcher Kurve? 17:50 Uhr ist in Ordnung


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. April 2018)

Sagen wir einfach an der Ampel bei der L158 wenn man die Villiper Hauptstraße runter fährt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (24. April 2018)

dabei


----------



## Manfred (24. April 2018)

Kann heute leider nicht.
Euch viel Spaß


----------



## DieterHaas (24. April 2018)

Dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. April 2018)

auch dabei...


----------



## scotty007 (24. April 2018)

hoffe, dass ich es zeitlich schaffe. Wäre dann um 18:30 am Stein...


----------



## luckylocke (24. April 2018)

Ich bin raus...


----------



## Trekki (24. April 2018)

Darf ich Euch auf meine Tour am kommenden Montag hinweisen?
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16840

Es geht um einen Eifel-X. Achtung: habe dies auch bei den e-Bikern angeboten. Ihr solltet dem gegenüber also offen sein. Für mich (nicht e-Biker) ist dies auch um Erfahrungen in einer gemischten Gruppe zu sammeln.


----------



## luckylocke (24. April 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Darf ich Euch auf meine Tour am kommenden Montag hinweisen?
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16840
> 
> Es geht um einen Eifel-X. Achtung: habe dies auch bei den e-Bikern angeboten. Ihr solltet dem gegenüber also offen sein. Für mich (nicht e-Biker) ist dies auch um Erfahrungen in einer gemischten Gruppe zu sammeln.



Danke für den Hinweis.
Ich muss leider arbeiten.
Halten die E-Bike-Akkus so lange?


----------



## Trekki (24. April 2018)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Halten die E-Bike-Akkus so lange?


Keine Ahnung, ich möchte ja Erfahrungen sammeln. Im E-Biker Thread habe ich ein Zweitakku empfohlen.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (25. April 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich möchte ja Erfahrungen sammeln. Im E-Biker Thread habe ich ein Zweitakku empfohlen.



Mit einem Akku sind bei moderater Fahrweise 2.000 HM relativ problemlos möglich - mit der leichten Unterstützungsstufe. Damit ist man in der Regel schnell genug, um bei sehr fitten "Bio" Mtbler mitzufahren. Natürlich sollte eine gute Grundlage der Ausdauer auch bei E-Mtbler vorhanden sein. Trotzdem würde ich bei so einer Tour Zweitakku oder in der Mittagspause mal 30 min. nachladen empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (25. April 2018)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Mit einem Akku sind bei moderater Fahrweise 2.000 HM relativ problemlos möglich - mit der leichten Unterstützungsstufe. Damit ist man in der Regel schnell genug, um bei sehr fitten "Bio" Mtbler mitzufahren. Natürlich sollte eine gute Grundlage der Ausdauer auch bei E-Mtbler vorhanden sein. Trotzdem würde ich bei so einer Tour Zweitakku oder in der Mittagspause mal 30 min. nachladen empfehlen.


Schau dir Mal Touren von trekki an... Und die gefahrenen Schnittgeschwindigkeiten... 
Da passt moderat kaum... Sehr fit ist sehr  untertrieben...


----------



## gruener-Frosch (25. April 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Schau dir Mal Touren von trekki an... Und die gefahrenen Schnittgeschwindigkeiten...
> Da passt moderat kaum... Sehr fit ist sehr  untertrieben...


Ja, das könnte sein. Schade dass es zeitlich bei mir nicht passt, würde es gerne mal ausprobieren.


----------



## delphi1507 (25. April 2018)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Ja, das könnte sein. Schade dass es zeitlich bei mir nicht passt, würde es gerne mal ausprobieren.


Solche runden fährt er öfter Mal


----------



## Trekki (25. April 2018)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Ja, das könnte sein. Schade dass es zeitlich bei mir nicht passt, würde es gerne mal ausprobieren.


Ich möchte es auch gerne ausprobieren. Aber nicht im Sinne von Schwanzvergleich sondern einfach, ob so gemischte Gruppen auch auf einer Tagestour zusammen möglich sind.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (25. April 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich möchte es auch gerne ausprobieren. Aber nicht im Sinne von Schwanzvergleich sondern einfach, ob so gemischte Gruppen auch auf einer Tagestour zusammen möglich sind.



so hab ich es auch verstanden, ist für beide Seiten echt Interessant 

Hab schon mehrere gemischte Touren gefahren, unter anderem eine (ich als als E-Mtbler) mit einem sehr fitten "Bio" Mtbler als gemixte Truppe, ca. 1.500 HM und Kilomter so um die 55 glaube ich, mein Akku hatte noch ca. 40 %, er war schon mit nem rotem Kopf unterwegs. Als Rennradler fährt er auf Malle Tagestouren von 160 KM und 3.500 Hm.... - aber vom Rennrad habe ich keine Ahnung. Wenn ich selber als Bio-Mtbler mit ihm fahre, hab ich nen roten Kopf......


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. April 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich möchte es auch gerne ausprobieren. Aber nicht im Sinne von Schwanzvergleich sondern einfach, ob so gemischte Gruppen auch auf einer Tagestour zusammen möglich sind.



Ist möglich 
das kommt immer drauf an wer auf dem Bike sitzt
der @gruener-Frosch ist schon als E-Biker bei uns mitgefahren, da hatten wir dann den roten Kopf 
Einer von beiden muss halt Kompromisse machen, dazu ist leider nicht mehr jeder heutzutage bereit

Das sehe ich aber nicht anders als früher auch, da hätte im optimalen fall der schwächere versucht ein bisschen mehr zu drücken und der stärkere versucht sich etwas zurück zu halten. So das sich beide ein wenig annähern, dann klappts auch mit dem gemeinsamen dämmeln


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Mai 2018)

Wer wäre denn morgen dabei? Sonst fahre ich eher Rennrad wenn sich keiner findet...


----------



## luckylocke (7. Mai 2018)

Hallo,  ich wäre morgen Abend dabei


----------



## Manfred (7. Mai 2018)

Komme auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Mai 2018)

Beruflich bedingt leider raus


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Mai 2018)

Ich werde das super Wetter für ne Rennradtour nutzen, direkt von der Arbeit aus Richtung Eifel... also euch ne schöne Tour


----------



## DieterHaas (8. Mai 2018)

Bin so wie es aussieht diese und nächste Woche nicht am Start, Gruß Dieter


----------



## scotty007 (8. Mai 2018)

Ich wäre am Start, allerdings erst 19 Uhr ab Vinxel...


----------



## scotty007 (8. Mai 2018)

Ich schaffe das zeitlich leider doch nicht mehr heute...


----------



## gerdu (14. Mai 2018)

...wäre morgen bei anhaltender Trockenheit am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (14. Mai 2018)

Dito


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Mai 2018)

Beruflich belegt


----------



## Manfred (15. Mai 2018)

Meine Frau hat heute Geburtstag. Fahre heut nicht.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. Mai 2018)

werde kommen, aber früher abdrehen...


----------



## scotty007 (15. Mai 2018)

Bin um 19 Uhr am Vinxeler PP


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Mai 2018)

beruflich gebunden


----------



## gerdu (15. Mai 2018)

erst belegt, dann sogar gebunden - puh, klingt ganz schön hart!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Mai 2018)

gerdu schrieb:


> erst belegt, dann sogar gebunden - puh, klingt ganz schön hart!


und danach kommt dann häufig "künftig freigesetzt für weitere eigenständige Fortentwicklung", mit Termin beim Ray; der übrigens derzeit interessante Veränderungen erlebt ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Mai 2018)

Morgen wie gewohnt? Sollte bei mir klappen...


----------



## luckylocke (21. Mai 2018)

Ich bin leider raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukePC (21. Mai 2018)

Ich habe Interesse. Bin nur nicht sicher, ob ich euer Tempo (ohne Doping) schaffe 
Oder wie lange.


----------



## gerdu (21. Mai 2018)

...bin dabei, wegen mir auch gemütlich und mit Einkehrschwung bei Mehmet MK2


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. Mai 2018)

hab mal ein paar Sachen eingepackt für einen Stopp bei Mehmet... muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen...


----------



## Benacussi (22. Mai 2018)

wenn Wetter, bin ich dabei
Auch beim biken


----------



## DieterHaas (22. Mai 2018)

Heute Abend auch dabei, falls trocken, aber nur mit meinem Enduro ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## LukePC (22. Mai 2018)

Enduro klingt doch so, als könnte mein All-Mountain passen. 
Wetter könnte knapp passen.


----------



## sibu (22. Mai 2018)

LukePC schrieb:


> Wetter könnte knapp passen.


Naturgemäß schaue ich für meinen Heimweg sehr oft auf das Nachmittagswetter für das Siebengebirge, und heute ist die Vorhersage bzw. der Regenradar sehr unzuverlässig. Seit mindestens zwei Stunden steckt südlich von Mayen ein dickes Gewitter fest, dass seine Ausläufer Richtung Rhein schickt. Der Regenradar geht im Moment noch davon aus, dass das gesamte Gewitter nach Norden zieht, was es bisher nicht tut. Insgesamt wachsen die Gewittertürmchen rundum an, und wenn das Ganze weiterkommt, kann es innerhalb kurzer Zeit so aussehen, wie in Godesberg heute Mittag. Es kann aber auch die entscheidenden zwei Stunden länger hier so bleiben, wie im Moment: Schwül, aber trocken.


----------



## Manfred (22. Mai 2018)

Mein Regenradar sagt mir, wenn ich nach Hause möchte, muss ich fahren und das Regenradar ist mir da sehr unwichtig.

Heuteabend  kann ich nicht, egal wie der Regenradar aussieht.


----------



## sibu (22. Mai 2018)

Manfred schrieb:


> Mein Regenradar sagt mir, wenn ich nach Hause möchte, muss ich fahren und das Regenradar ist mir da sehr unwichtig.
> 
> Heuteabend  kann ich nicht, egal wie der Regenradar aussieht.


Ich bin in der glücklichen Lage, zwischen 16 und 19 Uhr Feierabend zu machen, und der aktuell fallende Regen bestärkt mich in meiner Neigung, etwas länger im Büro zu bleiben, bis es wieder trocken ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael_bn (22. Mai 2018)

Auf die Schlammschlacht habe ich eigentlich keine große Lust, aber Mehmet ist schon ein Argument   Falls der Regen jetzt durchzieht und ein Ende absehbar ist, bin ich um 18.30 am Treffpunkt


----------



## scotty007 (22. Mai 2018)

Ich bin heute regentechnisch nicht dabei - hoffe auf morgen...


----------



## LukePC (22. Mai 2018)

Laut Wetter-Rückblick sind über 20L/m2 runter gekommen. Mindestens. Es regnet ja noch :-(

Laut radar könnte es pünktlich aufhören, aber ich werde wohl auf dem Heimweg nass genug.
Bin damit raus für die heutige Schlammschlacht. 

Ich hoffe aber dass es bis morgen etwas versickert und abtrocknet. Meint ihr das Warten bringt etwas/genug?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. Mai 2018)

Hmmm ich habe jetzt kein Schutzblech mit... aber naja ich bin mal 18:30 am Stein und dann schauen wir mal weiter...


----------



## Benacussi (22. Mai 2018)

ich bin auch gleich am Stein 

@Andy: Danke für die Schutzblecherinnerung


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. Mai 2018)

Wenn's Wetter passt, würde ich um 18:00Uhr Chinaschiff anpeilen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benacussi (24. Mai 2018)

Ich bin heute raus


----------



## gerdu (24. Mai 2018)

...jo, passt


----------



## DieterHaas (24. Mai 2018)

Denke, ja ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Manfred (29. Mai 2018)

Wie wird das Wetter Heuteabend Sibu, können wir fahren?


----------



## sibu (29. Mai 2018)

Ich bin heute morgen schon richtig nass geworden, das sollte für den Tag reichen 







Es fühlt sich heute morgen aber schon schwül an und im Süden sind schon (oder noch?) die ersten Gewitter unterwegs. Schauen wir gegen vier Uhr noch mal, ob es auf dem Heimweg eine zweite Badepause oder eine kalte Dusche gibt.


----------



## scotty007 (29. Mai 2018)

Wäre bei akzeptablen Bedingungen um 19 Uhr am PP in Vinxel...


----------



## Benacussi (29. Mai 2018)

ich wäre am Stein


----------



## gerdu (29. Mai 2018)

dabei


----------



## Manfred (29. Mai 2018)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt komme ich.


----------



## sibu (29. Mai 2018)

Es ist zwar noch nicht 16 Uhr, aber seit dem Mittag ziehen zwei Gewitter links und rechts den Rhein entlang in unsere Richtung. Das Rechtsrheinische liegt aktuell über Höhr-Grenhausen und kommt mir auf dem Heimweg wohl ziemlich in die Quere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (29. Mai 2018)

Der Regenradar sagt zwar, dass ich vom Regen umzingelt bin, aber es sieht anders aus und der Heimweg bleibt wohl mindestens bis 18 Uhr trocken.


----------



## luckylocke (29. Mai 2018)

Bin dabei


----------



## DieterHaas (29. Mai 2018)

18:30 Uhr am Stein dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## sibu (29. Mai 2018)

18:00 Volltreffer, es fängt gerade an zu regnen.


----------



## sibu (30. Mai 2018)

Man muss die Regentropfen nehmen, wie sie fallen:Heute war Top-Wetter! Und euch die nächsten zwei Wochen eine schöne Zeit, ich mache Urlaub (fast ohne Rad )


----------



## gerdu (4. Juni 2018)

dabei...


----------



## scotty007 (5. Juni 2018)

auch dabei...


----------



## Benacussi (5. Juni 2018)

Dabei


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Juni 2018)

auch dabei... dank _naturbelassener_ Pfadauswahl jedoch mit Elefantenfuß (nicht die Pflanze)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (5. Juni 2018)

Auch dabei heute Abend ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Manfred (5. Juni 2018)

Habe kein Wetterbericht, komme nicht. Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## luckylocke (5. Juni 2018)

Ich bin leider raus


----------



## michael_bn (5. Juni 2018)

Ich fahre heute eine Runde RR. Brauche festen Untergund ;-)


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Juni 2018)

Dienstag ist ja Touristenfahrt auf dem Nürburgring. Werde also das Rennrad bemühen wenn das Wetter passt ;-) Falls noch mehr Leute hinwollen, können wir ja evtl schauen wie wir das managen?!


----------



## gerdu (9. Juni 2018)

theoretisch schon, wie waren da noch mal die Modalitäten, wann müssten wir losfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Juni 2018)

http://www.nuerburgring.de/fahren-erleben/erleben/rad-lauftreff.html

18Uhr oder 17:45Uhr müsste so in Bonn aufgebrochen werden.... 

Wenn du mit dem Auto fährst und Montag Abend sicher bist, dass du Dienstag anreisen wirst, würde ich Dienstag mitm Rad zu Arbeit, dann zum Ring warmfahren und eine mögliche Rückfahrtgelegenheit im Auto wahrnehmen ;-)


----------



## gerdu (9. Juni 2018)

wenn ich fahre kein Problem...


----------



## gerdu (11. Juni 2018)

ich denke das wird morgen nix mit Ring, ganzen Tag Regen und 12 Grad - vielleicht ne Standard MTB Runde


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Juni 2018)

jo, schauen wir mal obs für 18.30 passt....


----------



## Manfred (12. Juni 2018)

Kann heute nicht.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Juni 2018)

und was machen wir nun ? hmmm


----------



## gerdu (12. Juni 2018)

würd ne Runde MTBikeln, hier hats jetzt aufgehört zu regnen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Juni 2018)

oke...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Juni 2018)

@gerdu: 16:30 Uhr finale Entscheidung auf Grund des eventuellen Regens? Dann könnten wir 17:30 Schiff anpeilen...


----------



## gerdu (14. Juni 2018)

ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Juni 2018)

Heute klappt es bei mir nicht, aber morgen am Nachmittag sieht es gut aus; jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Juni 2018)

hmmm sieht nicht so rosig aus für später... ich denke ich verzichte heute auf eine Tour, außer du bist jetzt total Feuer und Flamme im Regen zu fahren...


----------



## gerdu (14. Juni 2018)

nö, würde evtl. dann ne kleine MTBikelrunde drehen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Juni 2018)

ok, dann machen wir uns mal unabhängig...

@Rosinantenfahrt: Welches Zeitfenster genau schwebt dir vor? Bei mir ginge ab 16:30 oben irgendwo aufm Venusberg treffen...


----------



## DieterHaas (14. Juni 2018)

Hallo, Bernd !  Ich treffe mich morgen um 14:00 Uhr mit Achim am "Einkehrhaus!" Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Juni 2018)

Dieter und Andi: 7GB wollte ich schon fahren, habe aber das Problem, das heute Abend noch Arbeit hereingekommen ist, und ich Freitag gegen 18.30 Uhr wieder zurück sein muss, ich also gegen 15.30 oder so auf der anderen Rheinseite starten möchte; passt das für einen von euch?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Juni 2018)

Das ist für mich leider zu früh...


----------



## DieterHaas (15. Juni 2018)

Bernd ! Leider nicht ! Wir treffen uns um 14:15 Uhr am Einkehrhaus heute, steht !!! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Juni 2018)

Morgen wie gewohnt? 

Manfred, 17:50Uhr bei dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (19. Juni 2018)

schaffe heute nicht, würde evtl. später zum P. nachkommen


----------



## michael_bn (19. Juni 2018)

Kann leider heute auch nicht mitradeln...P nachher wäre ggf. möglich!


----------



## luckylocke (19. Juni 2018)

Ich bin dabei...


----------



## gerdu (21. Juni 2018)

heute nochmal 18:30 MTB ab Stein


----------



## luckylocke (21. Juni 2018)

Ich bin dabei...


----------



## michael_bn (21. Juni 2018)

Werde es nicht rechtzeitig zum Stein schaffen, fahre aber auch eine Runde. Ich schicke dem AndiBonn86 einen Live-Status ;-)

After-Ride-Aktivitäten muss ich leider auch auf nächste Woche vertagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (25. Juni 2018)

morgen dabei


----------



## luckylocke (25. Juni 2018)

Joar, dabei


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Juni 2018)

Entgegen meiner Äußerungen am Dienstag, werde ich morgen aussetzen...


----------



## gerdu (27. Juni 2018)

wäre morgen dabei, könnte 17:30 am Schiff schaffen


----------



## luckylocke (27. Juni 2018)

Ich bin morgen leider raus.


----------



## michael_bn (28. Juni 2018)

Könnte heute Abend dabei sein. Ich bin zeitlich auch flexibel, kann auch später!


----------



## gerdu (28. Juni 2018)

...dann lass doch 17:30 am Schiff festmachen


----------



## michael_bn (28. Juni 2018)

Geht klar!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Juni 2018)

Heute klappt es bei mir nicht; vielleicht jemand Freitagnachmittag am Start?


----------



## gerdu (2. Juli 2018)

...wie schaut's denn aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (2. Juli 2018)

Gut schaut´s aus, sogar sehr gut, wäre morgen Abend wieder am Start ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (3. Juli 2018)

Bin dabei


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Juli 2018)

Ebenso! Inklusive Check ob der Grieche bereits auf hat würde ich sagen?!


----------



## Manfred (3. Juli 2018)

Andi kommst du in Villip vorbei und hollst mich ab?


----------



## gerdu (3. Juli 2018)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Ebenso! Inklusive Check ob der Grieche bereits auf hat würde ich sagen?!


Ein ehemaliger Mitfahrer hat für heute seinen Bonnausstand im Pawlow angekündigt, daher würde ich den Griechen lieber eine Woche verschieben.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Juli 2018)

@Manfred: Ja, wir können 17:50 bei dir sagen, aber nur wenn wir ruhig fahren 
@gerdu: Stimmt, dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen...


----------



## michael_bn (3. Juli 2018)

Schone mich heute um morgen ggf. am Ring zu fahren. Schonung gilt natürlich nicht für etwaige pawlowsche Aktivitäten.


----------



## luckylocke (3. Juli 2018)

Der ehemalige Mitfahrer könnte ja prima mit der Bahn zum Griechen kommen ☺


----------



## luckylocke (5. Juli 2018)

Was gehtn heute apa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (5. Juli 2018)

bin heut' in MH


----------



## DieterHaas (5. Juli 2018)

Gernot ! Bin ab heute in Leverkusen das WE ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Juli 2018)

auch wenns erst für die nächsten Wochen geplant ist, hab leider schlechte Nachrichten, war gestern in Dernau, Jans Mundart ist Geschichte!


----------



## Manfred (9. Juli 2018)

Wie sieht es mit morgen aus. Trotzdem an die Ahr?


----------



## gerdu (9. Juli 2018)

Für Ahr ist mir zu schwackelig, 7GB dabei


----------



## luckylocke (9. Juli 2018)

Werde schon früher abdrehen,  um das Spiel und den Sieg der belgischen Nationalmannschaft zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (9. Juli 2018)

Sollen wir früher fahren, oder öffentlich Fußball schauen?


----------



## luckylocke (9. Juli 2018)

Ich kann morgen um 18.00 Uhr. 
Ob der neue Mehmet einen Fernseher hat?


----------



## gerdu (9. Juli 2018)

würde auch 18 Uhr schaffen, weiss aber nicht mal ob der neue Mehmet schon auf hat


----------



## DieterHaas (10. Juli 2018)

Wäre heute um 18:00 Uhr auch dabei, evtl. auch kürzer wegen Fußball ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## michael_bn (10. Juli 2018)

Werde es heute wieder nicht rechtzeitig schaffen. Vielleicht fahre ich später eine kleinere Runde. @gerdu du kannst mir ja vielleicht Bescheid geben wo ihr nachher noch einkehrt.


----------



## gerdu (10. Juli 2018)

jo, klar


----------



## Manfred (10. Juli 2018)

Bin total platt, werde heute zu Hause bleiben. Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Manfred (16. Juli 2018)

Wie sieht es morgen mit einen Auswärtsspiel an der Ahr aus?


----------



## DieterHaas (16. Juli 2018)

Hallo, Manfred !

Wäre morgen Abend dabei, ist dann der Treffpunkt wieder 18:30 Uhr am Stein, oder ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (16. Juli 2018)

@Manfred: hätte heut schon ein Auswärtsspiel am Nürburgring, daher wär mir das morgen zu viel - kommst Du auch?

Morgen wäre ich dann normal am Stein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benacussi (17. Juli 2018)

Ich bin auch am Start


----------



## michael_bn (17. Juli 2018)

Habe noch technische Probleme mit dem Schaltwerk. Falls ich das rechtzeitig hinbekomme würde ich um 18.30 zum Stein kommen (allerdings gerne um Richtung Siebengebirge zu fahren).


----------



## luckylocke (17. Juli 2018)

Ich bin auch dabei,  muss mal raus aus der Dachboden Sauna


----------



## sibu (17. Juli 2018)

Wenn ihr jetzt gleich ins südliche Siebengebirge kommt, bekommt ihr eine kalte Dusche gratis und später eine staubfreie Fahrt.


----------



## scotty007 (17. Juli 2018)

Ich bin dann gleich auch am Start und hoffe auf nicht so arge Hitze...


----------



## Manfred (19. Juli 2018)

scotty007 schrieb:


> Ich bin dann gleich auch am Start und hoffe auf nicht so arge Hitze...


Da hast du Glück gehabt, mit der Hitze meine ich.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Juli 2018)

Heute jemand am Start?


----------



## Manfred (24. Juli 2018)

Wer kommt Heute?
Bin dabei.


----------



## gerdu (24. Juli 2018)

dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. Juli 2018)

Nope


----------



## DieterHaas (24. Juli 2018)

Nicht dabei ! Euch viel Spaß ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## michael_bn (24. Juli 2018)

Fahre heute wahrscheinlich eine Runde Rennrad.


----------



## gerdu (24. Juli 2018)

...ist viel zu warm zum Rennradeln!

Wie schaut's mit "After Bike Programm" aus?


----------



## michael_bn (24. Juli 2018)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...ist viel zu warm zum Rennradeln!
> 
> Wie schaut's mit "After Bike Programm" aus?



Damit schauts gut aus! Gib Bescheid wo es hingeht


----------



## Benacussi (24. Juli 2018)

Wir gehen dann mal rennradeln - kommen vielleicht zum after bike event


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (24. Juli 2018)

würde mal 21 Uhr P. anpeilen, mit Option auf P. im S.


----------



## luckylocke (24. Juli 2018)

Bei einer P.  im S.  bin ich dabei . Ich bin dann kurz nach 21 Uhr da.


----------



## scotty007 (24. Juli 2018)

Mir zu heiß zum radeln mit Start 18:30. Wahrscheinlich fahre ich später los und komme optional noch zum P. oder ins S. für eine P.


----------



## gerdu (24. Juli 2018)

bin mal erst zum P.


----------



## gerdu (30. Juli 2018)

Hat morgen jemand Lust zur Sieglinde zu fahren?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. Juli 2018)

Denkst Du ans RR oder ans MTB? MTB ja, RR habe ich nicht


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. Juli 2018)

*doppelposting*


----------



## gerdu (30. Juli 2018)

Mit dem MTB hin, dort Live Musik & Bier - mit Licht zurück...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. Juli 2018)

Gute Idee, muss aber abklären ob ich hinten heraus so viel Zeit haben werde ...


----------



## gerdu (30. Juli 2018)

ist ja bisher nur ein Vorschlag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (30. Juli 2018)

Generell mache ich alles mit, weiß dann nur nicht wie lange ich bleibe ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (30. Juli 2018)

Bin in dieser Woche raus


----------



## michael_bn (30. Juli 2018)

Klingt erstmal nicht schlecht, muss aber erstmal morgen Mittag abwarten, ob ich es rechtzeitig schaffe. Start wäre dann wie immer?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. Juli 2018)

Jau, nach dem Saison"höhepunkt" bevorzuge ich eine zunehmende Verlagerung des Schwerpunktes auf die zweite Komponente unserer dienstägllichen Duathlons....


----------



## gerdu (30. Juli 2018)

dann lasst doch 18:15 am Schiff starten


----------



## Manfred (31. Juli 2018)

Bin auch raus, schone mich für Duisburg.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (31. Juli 2018)

Bin raus, werde - falls möglich - früher eine kleine Runde fahren Grüße B


----------



## scotty007 (31. Juli 2018)

Klingt interessant, werde es aber zeitlich nicht bis 18:15 Uhr zum Schiff schaffen. 19:30 dort oder wie?


----------



## gerdu (31. Juli 2018)

jo ungefähr, ich denke wir fahren ca. eine Stunde dorthin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael_bn (31. Juli 2018)

Ich versuche um 18:15 Uhr am Schiff zu sein. Sollte ich um spätestens 18:16 nicht da sein, komme ich zur Sieglinde nach.


----------



## gerdu (6. August 2018)

...bin mir nicht sicher ob es für unser Vorhaben, morgen an die Ahr zu fahren, nicht etwas heiss wird, wie seht Ihr das?


----------



## DieterHaas (6. August 2018)

Hallo, Uwe/Alle !

Ich sehe das leider auch so, ist eigentlich zu heiß, wie wäre es denn mit unserem Vorhaben am Donnerstag/Freitag, oder nächste Woche Dienstag Abend ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## Benacussi (6. August 2018)

....wenn 7GB, dann bin ich dabei. Aber nur bei Temperaturen unter 35 Grad


----------



## luckylocke (6. August 2018)

Ich bin überall dabei. Mir macht nur die Gewittergefahr sorgen.


----------



## gerdu (6. August 2018)

ich fahr dann mal um 18:30 zum Stein und schau was passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (7. August 2018)

Bin heute schon gefahren, zu heiß bin raus. Die nächsten zwei Wochen bin ich im Urlaub. Euch viel Spaß


----------



## michael_bn (7. August 2018)

Ich versuche um 18.30 am Stein zu sein.


----------



## scotty007 (7. August 2018)

Mir ist das heute definitiv zu viel Wärme... Bin draußen...


----------



## luckylocke (9. August 2018)

Fährt heute jemand MTB?


----------



## Benacussi (9. August 2018)

.....ich war schon - vor dem Regen


----------



## DieterHaas (9. August 2018)

Ja, Gernot ! Zufall !!!! Gleich um 17:00 Uhr mit Achim am Vinxler Parkplatz wenn Du magst !!!! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (9. August 2018)

bin nicht dabei


----------



## luckylocke (9. August 2018)

@Dieter: Viel Spaß, ich schaffe es nicht so flott


----------



## luckylocke (14. August 2018)

..... und heut Abend?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. August 2018)

Joar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (14. August 2018)

leider verhindert


----------



## scotty007 (14. August 2018)

Auch joar - vorzugsweise 19 Uhr Vinxel PP


----------



## DieterHaas (14. August 2018)

Sehr wahrscheinlich, aber nicht warten ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (14. August 2018)

scotty007 schrieb:


> Auch joar - vorzugsweise 19 Uhr Vinxel PP



Wir werden dort vorbei schauen...


----------



## Benacussi (14. August 2018)

Ich schaffe es leider nicht ......


----------



## gerdu (15. August 2018)

heute jemand? ca 18 Uhr am Chinaschiff


----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. August 2018)

Bin bereits mit dem MTB unterwegs und würde 18:00 Stein ansteuern, falls sich jemand meldet... gerne auch noch zum P. danach...


----------



## gerdu (16. August 2018)

mein Eintrag war zwar von gestern, wär aber heute auch noch mal dabei, 18 Uhr Stein ist ok..


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. August 2018)

Morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (20. August 2018)

was sonst?


----------



## luckylocke (20. August 2018)

Jau


----------



## scotty007 (21. August 2018)

Muss heute mal ne Pause einlegen...


----------



## DieterHaas (21. August 2018)

So wie es aussieht, leider heute und nächste Woche nicht dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. August 2018)

Bin leider mit Halsschmerzen aufgewacht (heute morgen, nicht gerade)... ich entscheide auf der Rückfahrt von der Arbeit ob ich zum Treffpunkt komme oder nach Haus fahre.... also entweder bin ich pünktlich da, oder ich komme nicht...


----------



## sibu (22. August 2018)

Sind wir uns gestern zweimal begegnet? Unterm Ölberg kurz hinter der Stuttgarter Hütte und später unten am Rhein in Rhöndorf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (22. August 2018)

Ja, das stimmt. Beim zweiten Mal habe ich dich zuerst nicht erkannt.


----------



## luckylocke (23. August 2018)

Heute Abend jemand mit  dem MTB unterwegs ?


----------



## gerdu (23. August 2018)

...ich fahr heute mal wieder mit den Arbeitskollegen, ist Dir bestimmt zu langsam


----------



## DieterHaas (23. August 2018)

Heute geht nicht, fahre morgen mittag ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Manfred (28. August 2018)

Wie sieht es heutabend aus, wer kommt?


----------



## gerdu (28. August 2018)

...nicht dabei


----------



## luckylocke (28. August 2018)

Hi  dabei


----------



## michael_bn (28. August 2018)

Setze heute nochmal aus und bin voraussichtlich nächste Woche wieder mal dabei! Viel Spass euch heute!


----------



## gerdu (4. September 2018)

heut jemand dabei?


----------



## DieterHaas (4. September 2018)

Ja, ich Uwe ! Bin dann um 18:30 Uhr am Stein ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benacussi (4. September 2018)

Ich fahre schon früher - würde mich dann zum Mehmet einklinken


----------



## gerdu (4. September 2018)

gibts den Mehmet wieder?


----------



## michael_bn (4. September 2018)

Komme auch um 18:30 zum Stein


----------



## luckylocke (4. September 2018)

michael_bn schrieb:


> Komme auch um 18:30 zum Stein


Dito


----------



## Manfred (4. September 2018)

Ich komme auch


----------



## p4tti (9. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen, würde gerne mal mitfahren, fahre Hardtail und hoffe es passt zu euren Touren. Von welchem Stein, als Treffpunkt, ist denn meistens die Rede?


----------



## gerdu (10. September 2018)

Kein Problem: Landgrabenweg 151, vor dem Taxistand

Wer ist morgen dabei?


----------



## Benacussi (10. September 2018)

Ich hab's mir fest vorgenommen


----------



## luckylocke (10. September 2018)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael_bn (11. September 2018)

Bin dabei.


----------



## DieterHaas (11. September 2018)

Bin dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Manfred (11. September 2018)

Dann sind wir ja ganz viele.


----------



## gerdu (12. September 2018)

Heute nochmal Wahnbachsperre & Co - Abfahrt 18 Uhr ab dem Chinaschiff


----------



## DieterHaas (12. September 2018)

Leider nicht dabei, nächste Woche ginge ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## michael_bn (12. September 2018)

Bin dabei, falls ich es rechtzeitig nach Hause schaffe. Ich gebe dir nochmal Bescheid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. September 2018)

Bleibe heute eher heimatnah im Wald Grüße Bernd


----------



## michael_bn (13. September 2018)

Im P wird man nicht mehr bedient und in Königswinter darf nur noch Schrittgeschwindigkeit gefahren werden: siehe Link
Harte Zeiten...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. September 2018)

morgen!


----------



## gerdu (17. September 2018)

was sonst, mit neuem Mehmet


----------



## DieterHaas (17. September 2018)

Dabei !Gruß Dieter


----------



## Manfred (18. September 2018)

Dabei


----------



## scotty007 (18. September 2018)

Dabei inkl. Mehmet. 19 Uhr Vinxel PP, wenn's für alle ok ist...


----------



## luckylocke (18. September 2018)

Dabei


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. September 2018)

Ich weiß noch nicht ob ichs packe, entweder bin ich da oder komme net...


----------



## luckylocke (20. September 2018)

Hallo,
wie sieht es heute Abend mit einer kleinen Runde aus?
Start um 18:00 Uhr am Stein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (20. September 2018)

schaffe es leider nicht


----------



## DieterHaas (20. September 2018)

Ich bin schon tagsüber unterwegs, sorry ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (24. September 2018)

...wie schaut's denn morgen aus?


----------



## luckylocke (24. September 2018)

Ich bin leider raus.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. September 2018)

Bin die Woche leider nicht in der Lage.


----------



## michael_bn (25. September 2018)

Bin dabei


----------



## scotty007 (25. September 2018)

Dabei, 19 Uhr ab Vinxel PP


----------



## gerdu (1. Oktober 2018)

würde heut bei Trockenheit noch mal ein lockeres Ründchen drehen, geplante Abfahrtzeit 18 Uhr am Chinaschiff.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. Oktober 2018)

Leider noch verhindert, vermutlich die ganze Woche..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael_bn (1. Oktober 2018)

Schaffe es leider heute nicht (mehr)...


----------



## DieterHaas (1. Oktober 2018)

Heute Zahnarzt, sonst gerne, geht aber deshalb leider nicht. Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (1. Oktober 2018)

Die Benachrichtigungen durch das System funktionierte nicht..


----------



## luckylocke (8. Oktober 2018)

Moin moin, 
ich bin die nächsten Wochen verletzungsbedingt verhindert  (Rippen angeknackst ).


----------



## DieterHaas (8. Oktober 2018)

Ich leider auch, Schlüsselbein ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (8. Oktober 2018)

Was ist denn hier los - gute Besserung Euch beiden!

Ich wäre morgen am Start, ausser alterssenilen Schlafstörungen, rutschenden Bandscheiben, langjährig andauerndem Haarausfall usw. usw. geht's bei mir ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (8. Oktober 2018)

Was ist los mit euch?
Gute Besserung, den Rest bis morgen.


----------



## luckylocke (8. Oktober 2018)

Gute Besserung Dieter
Viel Spaß allen anderen im goldenen Oktober ☺


----------



## scotty007 (8. Oktober 2018)

Je oller, je doller. Gute Besserung an Euch beide...

Wollte morgen auch dabei, gebe aber nochmal Bescheid.


----------



## Manfred (9. Oktober 2018)

Ich komme heut Abend.


----------



## michael_bn (9. Oktober 2018)

Gute Besserung euch!

Bin heute Abend auch dabei.


----------



## DieterHaas (9. Oktober 2018)

Ja, Dir auch eine gute Besserung Gernot ! Bis bald, hoffentlich !Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Oktober 2018)

Allen gute Besserung!!


----------



## scotty007 (9. Oktober 2018)

Wird wahrscheinlich nicht klappen bei mir. Vielleicht sieht man sich im Wald...


----------



## LukePC (10. Oktober 2018)

Danke fürs Mitnehmen nach dem Zufallstreffen.

Am Ende hatte ich immerhin 55 km und vermutlich ca 1000hm auf dem Tachometer. Nicht schlecht für ne Feierabend Tour.

Alleine wäre ich die 2. Hälfte anders und kürzer gefahren. 

PS: platten hat mit pumpen gehalten.


----------



## Manfred (16. Oktober 2018)

Wer ist heute dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (16. Oktober 2018)

klar


----------



## michael_bn (16. Oktober 2018)

Ebenfalls


----------



## gerdu (16. Oktober 2018)

...falls von den im Moment nicht fahrtauglichen Nachtbikern jemand Langeweile hat, ab ca. 21 Uhr wollten wir zum neuen Mehmet.


----------



## Benacussi (16. Oktober 2018)

....das hört sich verlockend an. Bin dabei


----------



## sibu (16. Oktober 2018)

Für nächste Woche: Am Mittwoch beginnt der Martinimarkt.


----------



## scotty007 (16. Oktober 2018)

Dabei. 19 Uhr Vinxel.


----------



## sibu (16. Oktober 2018)

Vinxel 19 Uhr passt zumindest für den Teil der Strecke, der Richtung Süden führt.


----------



## sibu (16. Oktober 2018)

Das Stück bis zum Ölberg-Abzweig war für mich vollkommen ausreichend - danke für den schnellen Heimweg.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Oktober 2018)

Ich denke ich bin heute bereit für eine kleine Runde. Wäre also 18:00Uhr am Stein wenn sich noch jemand findet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (18. Oktober 2018)

...ok, passt


----------



## michael_bn (18. Oktober 2018)

Bin dabei ! Bis Später


----------



## scotty007 (18. Oktober 2018)

Bin heute draußen


----------



## Manfred (22. Oktober 2018)

Wie sieht es morgen aus?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. Oktober 2018)

Wenns wetter halbwegs ok ist wäre ich wohl dabei....


----------



## gerdu (22. Oktober 2018)

bin erst Do wieder zum Martinimarkt da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (22. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir auch morgen nix. All-in für Donnerstag...


----------



## Manfred (23. Oktober 2018)

Lass uns am Donnerstag fahren, fahre nach der Arbeit in den KoFo


----------



## Manfred (24. Oktober 2018)

Morgen ist Martinimarkt
Wann treffen wir uns?
Ich würde lieber etwas früher fahren, damit ich um 21:45 Uhr die Fähre bekomme.


----------



## gerdu (24. Oktober 2018)

ich würde 18 Uhr am Stein schaffen?


----------



## Benacussi (25. Oktober 2018)

Manfred schrieb:


> Morgen ist Martinimarkt
> Wann treffen wir uns?
> Ich würde lieber etwas früher fahren, damit ich um 21:45 Uhr die Fähre bekomme.



Ich komme dann direkt zum Martinimarkt. Manfred, wenn ich mit dem Auto fahre, kann ich dich mit zurücknehmen - dein Rad natürlich auch.


----------



## michael_bn (25. Oktober 2018)

18h am Stein würde ich nach derzeitigem Stand auch schaffen!

Endlich wieder Glühwein...nicht


----------



## scotty007 (25. Oktober 2018)

Dann 18:30 Vinxel PP?


----------



## sibu (25. Oktober 2018)

michael_bn schrieb:


> Endlich wieder Glühwein...nicht


Am belgischen Stand gibt es Glühbier - und ich habe es bisher nur einmal getrunken.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. November 2018)

Wer wäre denn morgen dabei? Damit ich weiß ob ich nen MTB oder den Crosser zur Arbeit nehme...


----------



## gerdu (5. November 2018)

bin auf der Baustelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (5. November 2018)

Falls 19 Uhr Vinxel PP, bin ich dabei...


----------



## Manfred (6. November 2018)

Bin draussen.
Habe Halsschmerzen und werde wenn eine flache Runde fahren.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. November 2018)

Ich mache auch einen Rückzieher... muss die ganze Woche schon mitm Rad pendeln weils Auto in der Werkstatt ist...da spare ich mir dat heute Abend ;-)


----------



## michael_bn (6. November 2018)

Würde dann auch eher am Donnerstag eine Runde drehen, sofern mich nicht heute Abend noch spontan eine riesige Motivationswelle erfasst...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. November 2018)

Schaffen wir morgen wieder eine Runde mit ordentlicher Stammbesetzung???


----------



## Manfred (12. November 2018)

Leider nicht. Meine Erkältung wird besser, aber 7geb ist noch zuviel.


----------



## michael_bn (12. November 2018)

Ich bin morgen dabei


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. November 2018)

Hab das MTB bereits zur Arbeit geschleppt... bin also auch dabei...


----------



## gerdu (13. November 2018)

dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. November 2018)

Wie siehts mit morgen aus?


----------



## gerdu (19. November 2018)

dabei wenn trocken


----------



## michael_bn (20. November 2018)

dabei


----------



## scotty007 (20. November 2018)

Bin heute leider nicht dabei und nächste Woche auch nicht...


----------



## michael_bn (22. November 2018)

"Baumbarriere gegen illegale Mountainbiker"

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...en-illegale-Mountainbiker-article3985900.html


----------



## luckylocke (22. November 2018)

Das ist ja wirklich witzig. Wenn die Sperrung am Ende der Strecke ist,  muss man alles wieder hochschieben. 
Interessant ist auch der Name des Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (22. November 2018)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Das ist ja wirklich witzig. Wenn die Sperrung am Ende der Strecke ist,  muss man alles wieder hochschieben.


Der Einstieg war in der Vergangenheit schon mehrfach zugelegt und wieder aufgeräumt worden


> Interessant ist auch der Name des Trails.


Der Name fällt schon mal in den anderen Threads hier im KBU-Forum, in der Presse lese ich ihn zum ersten Mal.


----------



## gerdu (22. November 2018)




----------



## RoDeBo (22. November 2018)

michael_bn schrieb:


> "Baumbarriere gegen illegale Mountainbiker"
> 
> http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...en-illegale-Mountainbiker-article3985900.html



interessant, dass die Falken von kleinsten Veränderungen massiv gestört werden, aber Bagger die dicke Wurzeln durch die Gegend transportieren offensichtlich den Falken ganz egal sind...


----------



## DasLangeElend (23. November 2018)

Ach ja, die Falken und die Uhus....
Das Thema kocht immer wieder hoch, egal, ob die Bösen die Biker oder Kletterer oder Geocacher oder Hundebesitzer sind.
Dass die Vögel dann aber direkt in oder neben aktiven Steinbrüchen brüten oder in anderen Ländern 10 Meter neben vielbegangenen Kletterrouten liegt nur daran, dass die Vöglies da kein Deutsch sprechen...

Schade um einen schönen und alten Wanderweg am Ennerthang. Interessant ist auch, dass es sich nicht um einen Weg handeln soll. Immerhin sind gibt es ja noch die Reste der alten Wanderbank. Und in der aktuellen Topographischen Karte des Landesvermessungsamts NRW ist der Nicht-Weg laut Legende "Fussweg,Radweg" eingezeichnet.

Kennt einer der einschlägigen Verordnungsleser den Link zu einer Karte/Verordnung, in der der Weg als Nicht-Weg gekennzeichnet wurde?
Denn zum Wegeplan SGB gehört er ja nicht.


----------



## sibu (23. November 2018)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Falken und die Uhus....
> Das Thema kocht immer wieder hoch, egal, ob die Bösen die Biker oder Kletterer oder Geocacher oder Hundebesitzer sind.
> Dass die Vögel dann aber direkt in oder neben aktiven Steinbrüchen brüten oder in anderen Ländern 10 Meter neben vielbegangenen Kletterrouten liegt nur daran, dass die Vöglies da kein Deutsch sprechen...


Vor allem haben sich die Uhus zu einer Zeit da niedergelassen und sind geblieben, als noch niemand diesen Hang für sie speziell geschützt hat.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. November 2018)

Was ist mit morgen? Evtl würde ich nur um 21uhr bei Mehmet sein wenn es angefahren wird...


----------



## gerdu (26. November 2018)

wär dabei..


----------



## michael_bn (27. November 2018)

Wäre auch dabei. Also radeln und after show


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. November 2018)

Ich direkt zu Mehmet fahren, so um 20:45 dort sein...


----------



## DieterHaas (27. November 2018)

Hallo, Andi ! Neue Sprache ! Wer hätte denn Lust heute Abend zu fahren-wäre wieder dabei !! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (27. November 2018)

klar...


----------



## DieterHaas (27. November 2018)

O.K. Uwe ! Schön ! Bin dann um 18:30 Uhr am Stein ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## DieterHaas (28. November 2018)

Hallo, Gernot ! Ich hoffe, es geht Dir den Umständen entsprechend wieder besser. Ich wünsche Dir in jedem Fall schnelle Genesung und das Du bald wieder am Start bist. Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (28. November 2018)

@Dieter:
Vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche ☺ :
Eigentlich könnte ich seit einigen Wochen wieder radeln. Leider kam noch eine andere Erkrankung angeflogen. Nächstes WE setzt ich noch aus.
Wie geht's denn deiner Schulter?


----------



## DieterHaas (28. November 2018)

@Gernot Danke, der Nachfrage, bin gestern wieder mitgeradelt-war O.K., ich hatte heute die letzte Physiobehandlung, heute Abend gehe ich wieder zum TT, denke ist O.K., nur die Bänder müssen sich noch etwas mehr dran gewöhnen, waren denke ich verkürzt worden. Dann weiterhin gute Besserung Gruß Dieter


----------



## Manfred (2. Dezember 2018)

Wie sieht es am Dienstag bei schlechten Wetter aus, mit Inder oder Weihnachtsmarkt?


----------



## sibu (3. Dezember 2018)

Die aktuelle Vorhersage sieht für morgen abend doch ganz gut aus, es wird aber auf jeden Fall von unten nass sein:


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Dezember 2018)

Weihnachtsmarkt war für den 12.12. angepeilt...

Morgen ist bei mir noch Ungewiss...


----------



## luckylocke (3. Dezember 2018)

Falls es morgen regnen sollte und ihr als Alternativprogramm einen Besuch beim Inder planen solltet: ich wäre dabei.
Nächste Woche Mi. bin ich wahrscheinlich beruflich unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (3. Dezember 2018)

Falls morgen trocken von oben, wäre ich beim biken dabei. Inder hängt etwas von der Uhrzeit ab...


----------



## gerdu (4. Dezember 2018)

wird trocken von oben, bin beim biken und ggf. Mehmet dabei


----------



## scotty007 (4. Dezember 2018)

gerdu schrieb:


> wird trocken von oben, bin beim biken und ggf. Mehmet dabei


Alles klar - 19 Uhr Vinxel bei mir dann


----------



## DieterHaas (4. Dezember 2018)

Dabei, bin um 18:30 Uhr am Stein ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## michael_bn (4. Dezember 2018)

Komme um 18:30 Uhr zum Stein!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Dezember 2018)

wird bei mir heute nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benacussi (11. Dezember 2018)

Moin, 
ich komme gerne zum Weihnachtsmarkt - morgen, oder? Biken geht noch nicht.....


----------



## gerdu (11. Dezember 2018)

Benacussi schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich komme gerne zum Weihnachtsmarkt - morgen, oder? Biken geht noch nicht.....


 ...musst noch auf den Sommer warten wegen biken?

Ich wär heut beim bikeln und morgen Weihnachtsmarkt dabei.


----------



## scotty007 (11. Dezember 2018)

Auch dabei heute und morgen.
Heute wieder 19 Uhr Vinxel PP.


----------



## DieterHaas (11. Dezember 2018)

Hallo ! Ich bin heute Abend am Start um 18:30 Uhr, morgen leider nicht, habe TT-Manschaftssitzung ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## michael_bn (11. Dezember 2018)

Werde wohl auch kommen heute Abend!

Morgen bin ich dabei.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Dezember 2018)

Morgen bin ich dabei. Habe mal mit Uwe 19Uhr abgemacht. Da an einem der Stände für Tee und Saftschorlen zwischen Pyramide auf dem Münsterplatz und der Kaufhof-Ecke, wo wir wenn ich mich richtig erinnere sonst auch schon standen...


----------



## Benacussi (12. Dezember 2018)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Morgen bin ich dabei. Habe mal mit Uwe 19Uhr abgemacht. Da an einem der Stände für Tee und Saftschorlen zwischen Pyramide auf dem Münsterplatz und der Kaufhof-Ecke, wo wir wenn ich mich richtig erinnere sonst auch schon standen...


Okay


----------



## DieterHaas (13. Dezember 2018)

Wünsche Euch jetzt schon Allen besinnliche, schöne Wheinachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2019 ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Dezember 2018)

Hm, da hab ich heute den Trümmer mit zur Arbeit geschleppt um dann auf einer der letzten Kurven feststellen zu müssen, wie wenig Grip Gummi auf Eis hat... Wer wäre denn am Start? Evtl. würde ich sonst nur direkt Mehmet ansteuern?! Muss mal den Tag abwarten wie sich der Pferdekuss entwickelt ;-)


----------



## scotty007 (18. Dezember 2018)

Also, ich wäre dabei heute. Zumindest bike-technisch, mehmet-technisch bin ich noch nicht sicher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael_bn (18. Dezember 2018)

Wäre auch dabei heute. Biketechnisch zumindest. Mehmet gegebenenfalls...


----------



## Benacussi (18. Dezember 2018)

....ich wäre dabei, wenn ich könnte. Gehe vielleicht Billard spielen


----------



## michael_bn (18. Dezember 2018)

Die (nahezu) ungeschlagene Billard-Königin


----------



## gerdu (18. Dezember 2018)

Baustellenurlaub....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Dezember 2018)

Ich werde nur nach Hause eiern habe ich entschieden...


----------



## Manfred (18. Dezember 2018)

Ich fahre auch.


----------



## scotty007 (18. Dezember 2018)

18:30 am Stein. Diesmal bin ich direkt dabei


----------



## michael_bn (18. Dezember 2018)

Komme auch zum Stein


----------



## luckylocke (18. Dezember 2018)

Ich wünsche viel Spaß
Ab jetzt habe ich Urlaub. Ich fahre morgen im Regen.
@Andi: gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (24. Dezember 2018)

Ich wünsche euch allen Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## luckylocke (24. Dezember 2018)

Schöne Feiertage ☺⛄.
Lasst euch reichlich beschenken und genießt die freien Tage


----------



## gerdu (24. Dezember 2018)

schöne Feiertage aus Mülheim


----------



## DieterHaas (29. Dezember 2018)

Guten Rutsch Euch Allen, bis zum Neuen Jahr 2019 ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Manfred (6. Januar 2019)

Dienstag bin ich raus mit radfahren, eine Erkältung hat mich dieses Jahr lahm gelegt.
Wenn wir Dienstag ein alternativ Programm macjen (z.B. Inder ) wäre ich dabei.


----------



## luckylocke (7. Januar 2019)

Am Dienstag bin ich auch raus. Ich muss leider beruflich unterwegs sein.
@Manfred: Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Januar 2019)

So richtig einladend sieht es für morgen nicht aus. Evtl. auf Mittwoch verschieben?? Warten wir mal ab...


----------



## gerdu (7. Januar 2019)

ich muss leider noch eine Woche in Mülheim verweilen...


----------



## DieterHaas (7. Januar 2019)

@Manfred ! Gute Besserung ! Donnerstag oder Dienstag wäre ich dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## scotty007 (7. Januar 2019)

Gutes neues Jahr zusammen (und gute Besserung an Manfred),
Wettervorhersage spricht eher für Mittwoch, da könnte ich auch. Donnerstag noch nicht ganz sicher...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Januar 2019)

Und wie sieht's bei euch aus? Da gewisse KoFo-Nicht-Möger nicht am Start sind, könnte man da ja heute mal ne kleine Runde drehen?! 18:00Uhr Wildschweingehege?!


----------



## michael_bn (9. Januar 2019)

Warum nicht! Klingt gut.


----------



## DieterHaas (9. Januar 2019)

Verlegung auf Morgen Donnerstag ?!! Dann wären Achim und Ich dabei, heute kann ich nicht ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## scotty007 (9. Januar 2019)

Bin heute auch nicht dabei...

Der Kofo-Nicht-Möger...


----------



## Manfred (14. Januar 2019)

Erkältung ist vorbei, noch eine Woche Pause, dann sollte ich wieder fit sein und die Berge wieder aushalten.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Januar 2019)

Bin diesen und nächsten Dienstag verhindert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (15. Januar 2019)

Hi, ich würde es bei Trockenheit von oben mal wieder versuchen .


----------



## gerdu (15. Januar 2019)

..kann erst kurzfristig entscheiden, hab nen dienstlichen Abendtermin, der könnte wegen Streik aber ausfallen


----------



## DieterHaas (15. Januar 2019)

Hallo, Gernot ! Wäre dann heute Abend um 18:30 Uhr am Start, könnte sein, das wir noch Achim um 19:00 Uhr in Vinxel abholen müssen. Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (15. Januar 2019)

ich bin heute raus, mein dienstlicher Termin findet statt - der Streik hat nicht geholfen.

Evtl. morgen noch mal


----------



## scotty007 (15. Januar 2019)

Bin heute auch nicht dabei. Vielleicht habe ich morgen Lust...


----------



## DieterHaas (15. Januar 2019)

@Gernot ! Hallo, Gernot ! Kannst Du bitte auch ein wenig früher, da ich gerne Handball Deutschland gegen Frankreich sehen würde ! Achtung: Treffpunkt um 18:30 Uhr am Einkehrhaus heute Abend !!!!! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (15. Januar 2019)

@Dieter : das schaffe ich leider nicht. Ich fahre gleich in den Kofo


----------



## gerdu (22. Januar 2019)

wie schauts denn heut aus? Könnte Schnee geben...


----------



## michael_bn (22. Januar 2019)

Auf jeden Fall ist es kalt, ich wäre aber trotzdem heute dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (22. Januar 2019)

Erkältung ist weg, aber ich habe seit letztem Jahr Rückenschmerzen, werde leider noch einige Zeit ausfallen.


----------



## luckylocke (22. Januar 2019)

Bin aus beruflichen Gründen raus


----------



## scotty007 (22. Januar 2019)

Ich wäre dabei. 19 Uhr Vinxel Parkplatz.


----------



## DieterHaas (22. Januar 2019)

Bin raus ! @Manfred ! Gute Besserung wünsche ich Dir, auf bald wieder ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## sibu (23. Januar 2019)

gerdu schrieb:


> wie schauts denn heut aus? Könnte Schnee geben...


Der Schnee hat es in der Nacht sogar noch über das Siebengebirge geschafft. Wenn die Wolken rechtzeitig den Weg für den Fast-Noch-Vollmond frei machen, werden es ideale Bedingungen für eine Winterradlnacht. 

PS: Ab Freitag beginnt das Schlossleuchten auf der Drachenburg.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. Januar 2019)

Wenn der Himmel morgen nicht auf die Erde fällt, bin ich morgen am Start...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (28. Januar 2019)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Wenn der Himmel morgen nicht auf die Erde fällt, bin ich morgen am Start...


Weisst Du mehr?
Ich bin dabei, falls trocken von oben. 19 Uhr Vinxel Parkplatz.


----------



## Benacussi (28. Januar 2019)

....wenn die Temperatur im zweistelligen plus ist, habe ich auch keine Ausrede. Ansonsten muss ich das spontan entscheiden


----------



## gerdu (28. Januar 2019)

dabei


----------



## luckylocke (28. Januar 2019)

Ich bin auch dabei, wenn es von oben trocken ist.


----------



## sibu (28. Januar 2019)

Der Himmel ist heute schon gefallen. Oberhalb von 250 m liegen 7 cm nasser Schnee, die sich schwerer fahren, als 15 cm Pulverschnee. Nach 50 m habe ich auf dem Heimweg kapituliert und den Rückzug auf die Straße angetreten. Das kann morgen eigentlich nur besser werden.


----------



## michael_bn (29. Januar 2019)

Der neue Antrieb kommt erst morgen mit der Post. Ich muss daher heute nochmal auf den Crosser ausweichen. Komme um 18.30 zum Treffpunkt und fahre dann ein Stück mit. Falls sich unsere Wege irgendwann trennen sitze ich ab 20.30 in dem bekannten Etablissement in Oberkassel.


----------



## Benacussi (29. Januar 2019)

mimimimi - mir ist leider zu kalt. Sorry, ich bin heute raus.......


----------



## DieterHaas (29. Januar 2019)

Bin raus, schon 3 Stunden gefahren ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Holzlarer (29. Januar 2019)

Ein paar Winterimpressionen vom (nass)verschneitem-7GB






--



--
[url=https://flic.kr/p/SkYCUU]
	

--



--
[url=https://flic.kr/p/QHMMGi]
	

--
[url=https://flic.kr/p/SkYvMY]
	

--

cu on bike
Dirk[/url][/url][/url]


----------



## Manfred (30. Januar 2019)

Mein Rücken ist wieder besser, leider habe ich jetzt die nächsten zwei Dienstag Termine. Fährt einer am Donnerstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (30. Januar 2019)

Hallo, Manfred ! Schön, daß es Dir wieder besser geht ! Ich fahre morgen, weiß aber noch nicht genau wann, wegen dem Wetter und Boden ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## sibu (31. Januar 2019)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen, weiß aber noch nicht genau wann, wegen dem Wetter und Boden ! Gruß Dieter


Gestern die Heimfahrt war noch ganz nett, heute morgen sieht es weißer aus: Tal 5 cm Neuschnee (Pulver) - fahren ist einfach. Ab 200 m 10-15 cm Neuschee, ab und an etwas alter Schnee - geht noch gut An manchen Stellen ist das Tauwasser vom Dienstag gefroren und es liegt Eis unter dem Schnee. Ab 300 m liegt der alte Nassschnee von Anfang der Woche, der durch den Frost fester geworden ist, da drauf 15 cm Neuschneeauflage. In Spurrillen der Holzabfuhr ist das Fahren noch gut möglich, aber da kommt man auch kaum raus. Da, wo nicht gespurt ist und der Wald etwas lichter, tauchen die Pedalen beim Fahren in den Schnee ein und es wird mühsam. Auf der Höhe bleibt man besser auf den breiten, häufiger benutzten Wegen.


----------



## gerdu (4. Februar 2019)

...wie schaut's morgen mit unserer traditionellen Bergschnapsrunde aus, Schnee sollte noch ausreichen!


----------



## DieterHaas (4. Februar 2019)

Hallo, Uwe ! Ich bin morgen um 18:30 Uhr am Start ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Februar 2019)

jau, bin am Start


----------



## scotty007 (4. Februar 2019)

Dabei. Getränkebecher habe ich aber nicht. Gucke, dass ich noch etwas zum Aufwärmen einpacke...


----------



## scotty007 (5. Februar 2019)

Bei mir kam leider etwas dazwischen für heute Abend. Bin draußen...


----------



## michael_bn (5. Februar 2019)

Bin dabei


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Februar 2019)

Und wie ist die schneelage so ab 270,3m?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (12. Februar 2019)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Und wie ist die schneelage so ab 270,3m?


Ah, du kennst du unseren Firmenparkplatz . Da haben wir auf dem letzten Stellplatz noch 50 cm tauenden Restschnee.


----------



## luckylocke (12. Februar 2019)

Und heute Abend ? Ist jemand am Start?


----------



## gerdu (12. Februar 2019)

dabei


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Februar 2019)

jojo


----------



## michael_bn (12. Februar 2019)

Yes


----------



## RL85 (17. Februar 2019)

Guten Morgen!

Ich bin neu hier habe würde mich freuen wenn ihr mich abends mal
mitfahren lassen würdet. 
Ich habe ein eFully 180er Fedrweg und fahre auch öfters in den Alpen, also kein Rookie mehr. Zu mir, ich bin 33 und meine Haus und Hofstrecke ist das Siebengebirge. 
Würde mich über ein Feedback freuen. 

LG Raimund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (18. Februar 2019)

Hallo Raimund , 
neue Mitfahrer sind uns immer willkommen . Wir fahren nicht elektrisch und unser Federweg beschränkt sich auf geringere Werte. 
Schönen Gruß


----------



## gerdu (18. Februar 2019)

denke das passt nicht so wenn wir Ü50 er uns abrackern um den Berg hochzukommen und elektrische verstärkte  junge Menschen locker nebenherradeln. Kauf Dir doch ein 29er Racebike für unseren Treff und fahr elektrisch bei den entsprechenden Gruppen.


----------



## RL85 (18. Februar 2019)

Ja das kann ich irgendwie nachvollziehen. 
Naja, dennoch eine gute Saison euch und eine schöne Woche.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Februar 2019)

Morgen wie gewohnt?


----------



## gerdu (18. Februar 2019)

RL85 schrieb:


> Naja, dennoch eine gute Saison euch und eine schöne Woche.


danke ebenso!

morgen wie immer..


----------



## luckylocke (18. Februar 2019)

Dito


----------



## michael_bn (19. Februar 2019)

Ich muss erkältungsbedingt heute leider aussetzen. Viel Spass euch!


----------



## Manfred (25. Februar 2019)

Werde wieder ein oder zwei Wochen ausfallen.
Am Samstag bei einer Abfahrt vom Steinerberg, oberhalb von Schrock, hat mich mein Fahrrad wieder unfreundlich abgeschmisssen. Jetzt habe ich aua Schulter und ein kleinen Schleuderdrauma im Nacken. Wieder mal dumm gelaufen. Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## luckylocke (25. Februar 2019)

@Manfred : böses Rad und gute Besserung  
Ich bin morgen leider raus


----------



## gerdu (25. Februar 2019)

nicht so schön, gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. Februar 2019)

also ich bin am Start wenn sich noch jemand findet


----------



## gerdu (25. Februar 2019)

klar


----------



## scotty007 (26. Februar 2019)

Wenn 19 Uhr Vinxel ok, bin ich auch dabei...


----------



## michael_bn (26. Februar 2019)

Werde es heute nicht rechtzeitig schaffen, daher drehe ich nur eine kleine Runde würde mich dann um ca. halb neun Richtung Mehmet bewegen.

Gute Besserung Manfred!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. Februar 2019)

Ö, das richten wir gerne ein!


----------



## DieterHaas (26. Februar 2019)

Liebend gerne, aber starken Killerhusten von meiner Frau! Gruß Dieter


----------



## DieterHaas (26. Februar 2019)

@Manfred ! Eine gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung, wünscht Dieter


----------



## gerdu (5. März 2019)

wer heute?


----------



## DieterHaas (5. März 2019)

Wenn ich komme, dann aber eher langsame Runde, bin gerade erst in der Abschluß-Grippephase ! Weiß es aber noch nicht ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (5. März 2019)

Ich wäre ab Vinxel PP, 19 Uhr,  dabei


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. März 2019)

jau, aber heute ohne Einkehr bei mir...


----------



## luckylocke (5. März 2019)

Da ich es geschafft habe, mich ohne Karnevals Feier zu erkälten, bin ich leider raus.


----------



## Manfred (5. März 2019)

bin auch draußen, Nacken wird besser, Schulter wird schlimmer.


----------



## michael_bn (5. März 2019)

Bin heute Abend nicht dabei. Die Aufräum- und Instandsetzungsarbeiten in der Altstadt sind noch im Gange...

Donnerstag hätte ich aber Zeit für Aktivitäten ;-)


----------



## Manfred (11. März 2019)

Wie sieht es morgen aus?
Kann man wieder in den Wald nach den Sturm oder Alternativprogramm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (11. März 2019)

Manfred schrieb:


> Wie sieht es morgen aus?
> Kann man wieder in den Wald nach den Sturm oder Alternativprogramm?


Heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit lagen im Mucher Wiesental 10 Bäume, das Schmelztal war gesperrt. Kurz vor Aegidienberg habe ich den Förster getroffen. Der meinte, erst würden die Straßen frei gemacht (Schmelztal war erst gegen Mittag wieder frei) und irgendwann später die Waldwege. Die etwas windgeschütztere Ostseite der Berge hat es nicht so schlimm getroffen.


----------



## Manfred (11. März 2019)

Danke Sibu


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. März 2019)

Sieht ja ganz gut aus für morgen, bin Lso am Start wenns net regnet...


----------



## gerdu (12. März 2019)

joar


----------



## Manfred (12. März 2019)

Ich kann die nächsten Wochen nicht mitfahren. Habe heute erfahren, dass ich am Schulterdach einen Riss habe. Würde gerne aber zum Memet kommen. Könnt ihr euch melden, wenn es zum Memet fahrt.


----------



## gerdu (12. März 2019)

autsch...

würde so ca. 20:45 Mehmet einplanen


----------



## sibu (12. März 2019)

Den Stadtförster (ab der 2. Minute) mag MTB-News nicht als Video verlinken, sondern nur per Klick auf das Bild.


----------



## DieterHaas (12. März 2019)

Wäre bei einem von beidem/beidem dabei. Gruß Dieter


----------



## michael_bn (12. März 2019)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## scotty007 (12. März 2019)

Bin heute anderweitig verplant. Vielleicht komme ich noch zum Mehmet, dann aber später.
Würde anfunken, falls ich noch hinfahren sollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (12. März 2019)

Ich bin leider nochmal raus


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. März 2019)

Wie schauts mit morgen aus?! Bin am Start, mit Federgabel ;-)


----------



## gerdu (18. März 2019)

joar...


----------



## DieterHaas (18. März 2019)

Morgen nicht dabei, bin doch nochmals weg ! Euch viel Spaß ! Gruß  Dieter


----------



## scotty007 (18. März 2019)

Morgen kann ich leider nicht. Der Verein hat JHV...


----------



## luckylocke (19. März 2019)

Dabei


----------



## Manfred (19. März 2019)

Wer kommt zum Memet?
Biken geht noch nicht.


----------



## gerdu (19. März 2019)

wäre dabei wenn wir ein paar Leute zusammenkriegen, wer noch?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. März 2019)

heute radel ich nur, ohne spätere Einkehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (19. März 2019)

@Manfred: sieht wohl schwach aus mit der After Bike Besetzung, dann verzichte ich heut' auch mal.


----------



## Manfred (19. März 2019)

Ok, dann vielleicht nächste Woche.
Mein Garmin ist kaputt, was könnt ihr mir empfehlen.


----------



## gerdu (21. März 2019)

heute nochmal 18 Uhr ab Chinaschiff zur Talsperre


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. März 2019)

jau, werde dort sein


----------



## luckylocke (21. März 2019)

Dito


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. März 2019)

ich setze morgen mal aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (25. März 2019)

bin auch nicht da


----------



## scotty007 (26. März 2019)

Würde mich dann auch hochoffiziell für heute abmelden...


----------



## michael_bn (26. März 2019)

Bin heute auch raus. Würde stattdessen voraussichtlichem Mittwoch oder Donnerstag ne Runde drehen.


----------



## DieterHaas (26. März 2019)

Keiner am Start ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (26. März 2019)

Morgen wäre ich dabei...


----------



## DieterHaas (26. März 2019)

Hallo, Gernot ! Habe Samstag letztes TT-Spiel, deshalb morgen nochmals Training ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## michael_bn (27. März 2019)

Werde heute eine Runde mit dem MTB fahren und bin um 18.30h am Stein.


----------



## gerdu (27. März 2019)

noch im Heimaturlaub


----------



## luckylocke (27. März 2019)

Ich werde dabei sein


----------



## davez (31. März 2019)

Überall gibt es Gegenwind für die Mountainbiker und dann fährt man nachts durch den Wald.  Das ist die maximale Störung für alle Tiere im Wald und wir bringen dadurch die Bevölkerung und Behörden noch mehr gegen uns auf. Selbst die Dämmerung ist schon grenzwertig, weil viele Wildtiere, dann heraustreten, um Futter zu suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. März 2019)

davez schrieb:


> Selbst die Dämmerung ist schon grenzwertig, weil viele Wildtiere, dann heraustreten, um Futter zu suchen



Im Frühjahr/Sommer/Herbst nicht so das Problem !


----------



## gerdu (31. März 2019)

jemand Lust den Dienstag auf Montag zu verschieben wegen des besseren Wetters?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (31. März 2019)

Wollte morgen nach der Arbeit mitm Rennrad nen Schlenker durch die Eifel fahren... Wenn da Interesse besteht, können wir das gerne koordinieren...


----------



## gerdu (31. März 2019)

würde erst 18 Uhr ab Chinaschiff schaffen, das passt nicht mehr für die Eifel


----------



## luckylocke (31. März 2019)

Ich bin morgen und am Dienstag leider raus.


----------



## michael_bn (1. April 2019)

Ich bin gestern gefahren und warte daher auf morgen und hoffentlich nicht ganz so schlechtes Wetter.


----------



## DieterHaas (2. April 2019)

Uwe, zu spät gesehen ! Wäre aber heute am Start ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (2. April 2019)

dito


----------



## michael_bn (2. April 2019)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (9. April 2019)

Wie sieht es heute aus?


----------



## michael_bn (9. April 2019)

Kann nicht fahren, aber ich würde zum P kommen, falls ihr Kirschblüten gucken kommt.


----------



## gerdu (9. April 2019)

kann auch nicht fahren, wäre aber auch im P dabei.


----------



## Manfred (9. April 2019)

Was ist los, Wieviel Uhr bei P?


----------



## DieterHaas (9. April 2019)

Alle ! Bin leider zu Müde, damit raus ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## scotty007 (9. April 2019)

Ich würde mitfahren, kann aber erst um 19 Uhr am Parkplatz Vinxel sein. Gebt bitte kurz Bescheid im Forum, ob das ok ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (9. April 2019)

Ich bin um 18.30 Uhr am Stein .


----------



## gerdu (15. April 2019)

morgen?


----------



## luckylocke (15. April 2019)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Ich bin um 18.30 Uhr am Stein .


----------



## michael_bn (16. April 2019)

Komme auch. Im Anschluss vielleicht nochmal Altstadt? Die Kirsche blüht noch.


----------



## DieterHaas (16. April 2019)

Bin auch dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. April 2019)

Morgen bin ich dabei.


----------



## gerdu (22. April 2019)

was sonst


----------



## michael_bn (23. April 2019)

Komme auch.


----------



## DieterHaas (23. April 2019)

Bin dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (30. April 2019)

Ich bin heute raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (30. April 2019)

ebenso


----------



## DieterHaas (30. April 2019)

Ebenso ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## michael_bn (30. April 2019)

Ich auch!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. April 2019)

ebenso


----------



## gerdu (6. Mai 2019)

morgen?


----------



## luckylocke (6. Mai 2019)

Dabei


----------



## michael_bn (6. Mai 2019)

Bin dabei


----------



## DieterHaas (6. Mai 2019)

Leider muß ich kurzfristig absagen ! Die nächsten 2 Male auch nicht am Start ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (8. Mai 2019)

hast Dir weh getan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (9. Mai 2019)

Nein ! Danke, der Nachfrage, Uwe ! Job in Köln ! Nächsten 2x Urlaub ! Dann wieder am Start ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (14. Mai 2019)

heute?


----------



## michael_bn (14. Mai 2019)

Ich kann heute leider nicht mitfahren.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Mai 2019)

jau bin dabei...


----------



## gerdu (14. Mai 2019)

@Michael: was ist mit "After Bike Programm"?


----------



## michael_bn (14. Mai 2019)

Geht diese Woche nur, falls es in der City stattfindet, da ich nicht mobil bin ausnahmsweise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (14. Mai 2019)

wegen mir können wir auf 21 Uhr Einkehrschwung im P. planen


----------



## scotty007 (14. Mai 2019)

Alles klar. Dann komme ich auch dazu um 21 Uhr.


----------



## luckylocke (14. Mai 2019)

Bin beim Radeln dabei


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Mai 2019)

Auf die Schlammschlacht verzichte ich heute ;-) Für Plan B wäre ich aber offen, z.B. Flynn's Quiz?


----------



## gerdu (21. Mai 2019)

guter Plan


----------



## scotty007 (21. Mai 2019)

Alles ausser Rad fahren...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Mai 2019)

Dann eine Liegestützchallenge!


----------



## michael_bn (21. Mai 2019)

Alternativprogramm könnte ich mit ggf. auch vorstellen ;-)


----------



## scotty007 (21. Mai 2019)

Alles ausser Rad fahren und Liegestützenchallenges


----------



## gerdu (21. Mai 2019)

@Michael: Du wohnst am nächsten dran, sicherst Du uns einen Tisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (28. Mai 2019)

Ich schaffe es heute nicht.
Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. Mai 2019)

Ich auch net...


----------



## gerdu (28. Mai 2019)

dito


----------



## luckylocke (28. Mai 2019)

Ich wäre bei Trockenheit für eine Tour bereit.


----------



## michael_bn (28. Mai 2019)

Ich drehe heute nur eine kurze Runde um Material und Rucksack zu testen ;-)


----------



## gerdu (4. Juni 2019)

...wie schaut's denn heute mit einer gepflegten Bikerunde und abschliessendem Chillen bei alkoholfreiem Rhababerweizen aus?


----------



## DieterHaas (4. Juni 2019)

Ich bin heute Abend dabei ! Um 18:30 Uhr dann am Stein. Gruß Dieter


----------



## michael_bn (4. Juni 2019)

Ich muss heute leider gänzlich passen. Könnte aber morgen biken und / oder alkoholfreies Rhababerweizen trinken.


----------



## Manfred (4. Juni 2019)

Wird wieder nichts, zuviel um die Ohren zu Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (4. Juni 2019)

Ich kann heute leider auch nicht


----------



## gerdu (11. Juni 2019)

die Sonne lacht


----------



## DieterHaas (11. Juni 2019)

Bin dabei ! Dieter


----------



## michael_bn (11. Juni 2019)

Bin heute auch dabei!


----------



## luckylocke (11. Juni 2019)

Ich schaffe es heute leider nicht mehr. 
Bei einer lockeren RR Runde wäre ich morgen wahrscheinlich dabei.


----------



## gerdu (18. Juni 2019)

heut jemand am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael_bn (18. Juni 2019)

Dabei


----------



## luckylocke (18. Juni 2019)

Joho


----------



## Manfred (18. Juni 2019)

Will auch kommen


----------



## gerdu (25. Juni 2019)

heute mal ohne Jacke


----------



## michael_bn (25. Juni 2019)

Genau!


----------



## luckylocke (25. Juni 2019)

Seid ihr wirklich sicher? Ich bin dabei.


----------



## gerdu (1. Juli 2019)

Morgen mal die RCB CTF Tour nachfahren? Ist zwar eher Gravel/Trecking, aber mal was anderes sehen schadet auch nicht.
57 km / 900 Hm....


----------



## luckylocke (1. Juli 2019)

Da wäre ich nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## michael_bn (1. Juli 2019)

Fände ich auch gut! Ich kann allerdings noch nicht sagen, ob ich es rechtzeitig schaffe.


----------



## DieterHaas (2. Juli 2019)

Hallo !  Heute Abend jemand am Start ?!! Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (2. Juli 2019)

Komme.


----------



## Manfred (9. Juli 2019)

Ich komme heute nicht, habe mir das Knie geprellt.
Hat einer Lust am Wochenende auf ein 24h Rennen im 4er Team in Radevormwald für mich zufahren?


----------



## gerdu (9. Juli 2019)

...bin heute dabei, der Andre aus'm Kohlenpott wollte auch kommen


----------



## luckylocke (9. Juli 2019)

Hallo, gute Besserung Manfred. 
Ich kann heute leider auch nicht dabei sein.


----------



## DieterHaas (9. Juli 2019)

Gute Besserung, Manfred !! Heute evtl., nicht warten ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (9. Juli 2019)

wenn niemand amtlich zusagt fahren wir erwas früher und nicht am Stein vorbei.
Zielzeit P. ist 21 Uhr...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Juli 2019)

dann fahrt ihr mal früher, ich werde bissel im kofo rumeiern und danach dann in zivil am P. vorbei schauen...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. Juli 2019)

sollte morgen klappen...


----------



## luckylocke (15. Juli 2019)

Johhh man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (15. Juli 2019)

wat sonst


----------



## DieterHaas (16. Juli 2019)

Weiß noch nicht, nicht warten ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Juli 2019)

Ich bin dann wie gesagt 17:45 an der unteren der beiden Ampeln. Werde dich aber nur bis Hilberath begleiten können und dann über Todenfeld zurück rollen... wird sonst zu spät...


----------



## gerdu (17. Juli 2019)

ok, ich schick Dir den Tracking link


----------



## gerdu (22. Juli 2019)

Morgen mal wieder die Jacke zu Hause lassen...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Juli 2019)

Jau, werde am Start sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (23. Juli 2019)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Jau, werde am Start sein....


Dito


----------



## Manfred (30. Juli 2019)

Wer kommt heute?


----------



## gerdu (30. Juli 2019)

hatte überlegt heute mal zur Sieglinde zur Live Musik zu fahren, hat jemand Lust dazu?


----------



## michael_bn (30. Juli 2019)

Bin wieder im Lande aber leider heute noch verhindert 

Morgen / Donnerstag wäre ich aber an Radfahren und Aftershowprogramm sehr interessiert.


----------



## DieterHaas (30. Juli 2019)

Hallo, Uwe ! Ich wäre dabei, wäre aber dafür uns nicht länger als 1 Stunde da aufzuhalten und dann die Runde mit dem Trail zu Ende zu fahren, wenn du damit einverstanden bist ?!! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (30. Juli 2019)

wenn ich einmal da herumstehe hab ich bestimmt keine Lust mehr weiter zu fahren


----------



## Manfred (30. Juli 2019)

Das wird mir zu spät, fahre gleich Rennrad. Euch viel Spaß


----------



## luckylocke (30. Juli 2019)

Ich werde eine Runde durch das 7GB drehen.


----------



## gerdu (30. Juli 2019)

auch jut, ich melde mich dann für das normale Programm ab, kann wegen Rücken eh nur spazieren fahren, Euch viel Spass


----------



## Manfred (30. Juli 2019)

Habe mit Gernot geredet.
Wir fahren um 18:30 bei den Wildschweinen im KoFo los.
Neue Trails am Venusberg erkunden.
Dieter wenn du mitkommen willst melde dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (30. Juli 2019)

Hallo ! Ich komme nicht, was dazwischen gekommen ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (1. August 2019)

...heute noch mal 18 Uhr am Stein, jemand dabei?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. August 2019)

...


----------



## michael_bn (1. August 2019)

Komme zum Stein!


----------



## luckylocke (1. August 2019)

Ich versuche es auch. Wenn die Bahnen pünktlich sind, dann sollte ich es schaffen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. August 2019)

wäre morgen vermutlich am Start wenn das Wetter passt...


----------



## gerdu (12. August 2019)

bin im Heimaturlaub....


----------



## luckylocke (12. August 2019)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht .


----------



## michael_bn (12. August 2019)

Wenn's Wetter passt bin ich am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (13. August 2019)

So wie es aussieht, nicht am Start ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. August 2019)

Morgen?


----------



## luckylocke (20. August 2019)

Heute dabei.


----------



## michael_bn (20. August 2019)

Dabei!


----------



## gerdu (20. August 2019)

klaro


----------



## DieterHaas (20. August 2019)

Dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. August 2019)

Ich werd es leider heute doch net schaffen zu radeln... viel Spaß euch, wo auch immer ;-)


----------



## gerdu (22. August 2019)

dito....


----------



## gerdu (27. August 2019)

wie schauts heut aus?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. August 2019)

jops


----------



## luckylocke (27. August 2019)

Klaro


----------



## michael_bn (27. August 2019)

dabei!


----------



## Manfred (27. August 2019)

Komme auch wieder mit.


----------



## DieterHaas (27. August 2019)

Sehr wahrscheinlich auch, nicht warten !  Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (2. September 2019)

morgen jemand dabei?


----------



## luckylocke (2. September 2019)

Ich bin die nächsten drei Wochen raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (3. September 2019)

Hallo, Uwe ! Ich bin heute am Start ! Könnte auch früher ! Wenn ja, Handy ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (9. September 2019)

wie schauts denn heut mit PüMa aus?


----------



## michael_bn (10. September 2019)

Wie ist denn heute die Lage bzgl. mtb?


----------



## gerdu (10. September 2019)

klar


----------



## Manfred (10. September 2019)

Will auch mit kommen


----------



## gerdu (17. September 2019)

heute?


----------



## DieterHaas (17. September 2019)

Ich bin heute am Start ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## michael_bn (17. September 2019)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## luckylocke (24. September 2019)

Heute Abend jemand parat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (24. September 2019)

....der Regen wahrscheinlich, sollte der verhindert sei bin ich am Start


----------



## DieterHaas (24. September 2019)

Hallo ! Wäre am Start bei "Nichtregen!" Gruß Dieter


----------



## michael_bn (24. September 2019)

Bin heute erkältungsbedingt leider nicht dabei


----------



## luckylocke (24. September 2019)

Das Regenradar zeigt ein düsteres Bild. Ich versuche es morgen nochmal.


----------



## gerdu (24. September 2019)

bin auch raus


----------



## DieterHaas (24. September 2019)

Auch raus ! Bei mir erst nächste Woche wieder ! Schönen Abend ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. September 2019)

Wäre diese Woche auch mal wieder dabei wenns net zu übel ist  Ach und in drei Wochen isses schon wieder soweit, 23. bis 27. Oktober Martinimarkt, also vormerken! ;-)


----------



## DieterHaas (29. September 2019)

Alle ! Am Dienstag leider TT-Spiel, daher nicht am Start, evtl Mittwoch Zeit ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (29. September 2019)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## kurvenkratzer (29. September 2019)

Hallo,
wo und wann gibt es die nächste Tour?


----------



## luckylocke (1. Oktober 2019)

Wenn es nicht regnet fahren wir heute Abend. Der Treffpunkt ist gegenüber der Telekom am Landgrabenweg. Parkplatz Hariboschiff.


----------



## michael_bn (1. Oktober 2019)

Bin heute Abend raus wegen dienstlicher Verpflichtungen.


----------



## kurvenkratzer (1. Oktober 2019)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht regnet fahren wir heute Abend. Der Treffpunkt ist gegenüber der Telekom am Landgrabenweg. Parkplatz Hariboschiff.


schade, kam zu plötzlich.
Ich hoffe, ihr hattet Spaß! Also bis nächsten Dienstag...


----------



## sibu (2. Oktober 2019)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> schade, kam zu plötzlich.
> Ich hoffe, ihr hattet Spaß! Also bis nächsten Dienstag...


Ich bin  um 18:30 noch leicht feucht am Schauer vorbei nach Hause gekommen. Der Ölberg sah schon ziemlich nass aus. Wenn, dann war es ein feuchter Spaß.


----------



## luckylocke (2. Oktober 2019)

Wir sind trocken geblieben


----------



## Manfred (8. Oktober 2019)

Heute Abend ist leider Regen gemeldet.
Morgen sollte es besser sein, sollen wir morgen Abend fahren?
Die nächsten zwei Wochen bin ich leider raus, bin in Berlin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (8. Oktober 2019)

Bei Regen bin ich auch raus. 
Morgen wäre ich dabei.


----------



## gerdu (8. Oktober 2019)

würde heute fahren wenn der Regen aufhört.
Sonst Alternativprogramm?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. Oktober 2019)

Wenns halbwegs trocken ist bin ich am Start. Gegen 17:30 würde ich einen finalen Blick aufs Regenradar werfen und hier schreiben...


----------



## michael_bn (8. Oktober 2019)

So werde ich es auch handhaben.


----------



## luckylocke (8. Oktober 2019)

Dito


----------



## Manfred (8. Oktober 2019)

sehe ich auch so


----------



## michael_bn (8. Oktober 2019)

Ich melde mich für heute ab, es wird scheinbar immer dunkler draußen.

Für alternative Aktivitäten würde ich ab ca. 20.30 Uhr zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## luckylocke (8. Oktober 2019)

Ich versuche es morgen nochmal mit dem Radeln.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. Oktober 2019)

Hm naja ich werde einfach mal zum Treffpunkt kommen, unabhängig davon ob da noch jemand auftaucht oder net... sonst fahre ich alleine ne Minirunde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (8. Oktober 2019)

bin auch nur beim Alternativprogramm, 20:30 P?


----------



## michael_bn (8. Oktober 2019)

Ja, können wir festhalten!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. Oktober 2019)

hmmm da kein Kandidat übrig fürn Treffpunkt, mache ich mich doch unabhängig.... evtl. bis später im P.


----------



## Manfred (9. Oktober 2019)

Wie sieht das Wetter heute aus?


----------



## sibu (9. Oktober 2019)

Schau aus dem Fenster :


----------



## michael_bn (9. Oktober 2019)

Ich fahre morgen Abend ne Runde. Dann aber wirklich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (10. Oktober 2019)

18 Uhr am Stein?


----------



## michael_bn (10. Oktober 2019)

Ja das müsste ich schaffen. Andernfalls gebe ich nochmal Bescheid


----------



## sibu (10. Oktober 2019)

Ihr hätte gestern wirklich aus dem Fenster schauen sollen: Um 8 war ich rechtzeitig zum Mondaufgang auf der Löwenburg. OK, heute ist die Fernsicht besser.


----------



## luckylocke (17. Oktober 2019)

Heute Abend jemand parat?


----------



## gerdu (17. Oktober 2019)

jo, aufgrund der Wetterlage 20:30 im P.


----------



## DieterHaas (17. Oktober 2019)

Leider nicht, kann erst am Dienstag ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Oktober 2019)

Nächsten Dienstag bin ich leider verhindert.
Wie sieht es Mittwoch oder Donnerstag mit Martinimarkt aus? Würde ich wetterabhängig machen...


----------



## luckylocke (18. Oktober 2019)

Gute Idee. Der Mittwoch wäre bei mir passend.


----------



## gerdu (19. Oktober 2019)

Mittwoch kann ich nicht, Dienstag wär ich normal am Start, Donnerstag ginge bei mir Martinimarkt....


----------



## DieterHaas (21. Oktober 2019)

Mittwoch und Donnerstag geht bei mir leider auch nicht ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael_bn (21. Oktober 2019)

Dienstag (also morgen) bin ich dabei. Für Martinimarkt wäre bei mir Donnerstag besser.


----------



## gerdu (24. Oktober 2019)

Heute 18:15 ab Stein und 20 Uhr Martinimarkt?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. Oktober 2019)

jau bin dabei


----------



## michael_bn (24. Oktober 2019)

Ich versuche es rechtzeitig zu schaffen! Wenn ich mich verspäte, fahre ich hinterher. Euch hole ich ja eh locker ein ;-)


----------



## luckylocke (24. Oktober 2019)

Ich komme auch mit.


----------



## gerdu (28. Oktober 2019)

morgen?


----------



## luckylocke (28. Oktober 2019)

Dabei


----------



## michael_bn (29. Oktober 2019)

dabei


----------



## Manfred (29. Oktober 2019)

auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. Oktober 2019)

leider am kränkeln


----------



## gerdu (5. November 2019)

heute?


----------



## luckylocke (5. November 2019)

Leider raus ?.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. November 2019)

Nicht in Bonn


----------



## michael_bn (5. November 2019)

Yes


----------



## DieterHaas (5. November 2019)

Heute Abend dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (7. November 2019)

wenn der Regen bis dahin durch ist würde ich heut um 18 Uhr ab dem Chinaschiff zur Talsperre fahren, jemand dabei?


----------



## DieterHaas (7. November 2019)

Hallo, Uwe ! Könntest Du bitte auch früher ?!! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (7. November 2019)

schaffe ich leider nicht, hab zu viel zu tun, 18 Uhr wird schon knapp


----------



## luckylocke (7. November 2019)

Ich bin dabei. Könntest du bitte um 18.15 Uhr am Stein sein?


----------



## gerdu (7. November 2019)

wollte direkt über Pützchen hin, können uns auch bei der Tanke in Pützchen sammeln


----------



## DieterHaas (7. November 2019)

Hallo, Uwe ! Ich bin um kurz nach 18:00 Uhr an der Tanke Pützchen Kreuzung ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (7. November 2019)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Hallo, Uwe ! Ich bin um kurz nach 18:00 Uhr an der Tanke Pützchen Kreuzung ! Gruß Dieter


Dahin komme ich auch. Versuche um 18.15 Uhr dort zu sein.


----------



## gerdu (7. November 2019)

passt


----------



## luckylocke (12. November 2019)

Heute Abend?


----------



## gerdu (12. November 2019)

was sonst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. November 2019)

wieder / immer noch am kränkeln und net radfahrtauglich


----------



## Manfred (12. November 2019)

Ich schliese mich Leider Andy an, euch viel Spaß


----------



## DieterHaas (12. November 2019)

Andy und Manfred eine gute Besserung ! Ich weiß noch nicht, nicht warten, sonst 18:30 Uhr am Stein. Gruß Dieter


----------



## scotty007 (12. November 2019)

Mitfahren noch nicht, aber zum Mehmet würde ich mitkommen. Gebt einfach kurz Bescheid...


----------



## michael_bn (12. November 2019)

Dabei


----------



## sibu (12. November 2019)

Wo gerade ein wunderschöner Regenbogen hinter dem Siebengebirge steht: Werft vor der Abfahrt mal einen Blick aufs Wetter.




Um 19 Uhr gibt es definitiv keinen Regenbogen mehr.


----------



## luckylocke (12. November 2019)

Der Vollmond war die ganze Tour über zu sehen ???


----------



## gerdu (14. November 2019)

heute nochmal jemand an einer gemütlichen Rollerrunde Richtung Talsperre interessiert? Würde 18 Uhr ab Chinaschiff anpeilen...


----------



## luckylocke (14. November 2019)

Ich werde eine kleine Runde durch den KoFo drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael_bn (14. November 2019)

Ich muss wegen anderer Termine heute passen


----------



## DieterHaas (14. November 2019)

Zu spät gesehen ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Manfred (18. November 2019)

Wie sieht es diese Woche aus?
Morgenabend soll es mit den Regen aufhören, wird trotzdem nass.
Sollen wir nicht auf Mittwoch oder Donnerstag verschieben?


----------



## gerdu (18. November 2019)

wenn von oben trocken fahre ich morgen, vielleicht Do noch mal....


----------



## DieterHaas (19. November 2019)

Hallo, Uwe/Alle ! Wenn heute trocken, wäre ich dabei ! Mittwoch kann ich nicht ! Donnerstag evtl. auch ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## michael_bn (19. November 2019)

Ich muss mich heute auf ein bisschen rollen / rumeiern beschränken (böse Zungen würden sagen: "tust du doch immer"), werde auch wahrscheinlich erst verspätet starten können. Ich würde aber zum Mehmet / in die Altstadt kommen wenn so in die Richtung was ansteht. Bitte ggf. kurz Bescheid geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (19. November 2019)

20:45 ist El Mehmet geplant


----------



## scotty007 (19. November 2019)

Bei mir auch...


----------



## michael_bn (19. November 2019)

Dann steuere ich den auch zu der Zeit an!


----------



## luckylocke (19. November 2019)

Ich werde auch nur rumeiern. Ohne Mehmet.


----------



## DieterHaas (21. November 2019)

Uwe ! Fährst du heute Abend !?! Gib mir doch bitte bis 13:00 Uhr Bescheid ! Würde mich freuen ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (21. November 2019)

kann ich leider noch nicht abschätzen, hab ziemlich viel zu tun


----------



## gerdu (26. November 2019)

heute?


----------



## Manfred (26. November 2019)

Ich will kommen.


----------



## DieterHaas (26. November 2019)

Auch dabei ! Dieter


----------



## scotty007 (26. November 2019)

Ich wollte heute auch mal wieder mitfahren. Komme um 19 Uhr nach Vinxel.
Hoffe, das Wetter hält...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. November 2019)

Klappt bei mir endlich auch mal wieder


----------



## Manfred (26. November 2019)

Was ist los mit euch?
Wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## luckylocke (26. November 2019)

Bin raus...


----------



## michael_bn (26. November 2019)

Komme zum Stein


----------



## gerdu (3. Dezember 2019)

heute?


----------



## luckylocke (3. Dezember 2019)

Ja


----------



## Manfred (3. Dezember 2019)

auch ja


----------



## DieterHaas (3. Dezember 2019)

Auch ja ! Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Dezember 2019)

jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael_bn (3. Dezember 2019)

voraussichtlich ja


----------



## scotty007 (3. Dezember 2019)

Ziemlich sicher auch ja, falls ab Vinxel


----------



## Manfred (3. Dezember 2019)

Super, dann sind wir komplett.


----------



## Manfred (5. Dezember 2019)

Habe schon mal angefragt mit einen Termin für den Weihnachtsmarkt.
Nächste Woche kann ich nicht am Mittwoch.
Alternativ Donnerstag oder übernächste Woche oder DI biken im KoFo und anschließend auf den Weihnachtsmarkt?


----------



## gerdu (5. Dezember 2019)

ich könnte nur Donnerstag..


----------



## DieterHaas (5. Dezember 2019)

Mittwoch ? bei mir, Donnerstag evtl. da in Opladen ! Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Dezember 2019)

wer noch?


----------



## gerdu (10. Dezember 2019)

klar


----------



## Manfred (10. Dezember 2019)

ich auch


----------



## scotty007 (10. Dezember 2019)

Ich nicht, nur Mehmet


----------



## DieterHaas (10. Dezember 2019)

Bin heute und nächste Woche leider raus ! Danach ist Wheinachten und Sylvester. Ich wünsche Euch Allen vorab schon ein frohes Wheinachtsfest und einen Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2020 ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (10. Dezember 2019)

Johoho!


----------



## Manfred (11. Dezember 2019)

Donnerstag Weihnachtsmarkt in Bonn mal ohne Anhang (Rad und Helm)
Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr am Glühweinstand am Sinn (wie jedes Jahr)
Auch unsere ehemalige Fahrer(innen) sind herzlich willkommen.


----------



## gerdu (11. Dezember 2019)

schaffe erst 18:30


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Dezember 2019)

ja bei mir wirds auch nach 18:30...


----------



## luckylocke (11. Dezember 2019)

Kann erst gegen 20.15 Uhr eintreffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (11. Dezember 2019)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht mitkommen. Viel Spaß


----------



## michael_bn (12. Dezember 2019)

Sehr gut! 18.30 Uhr wird es bei mir aber auch werden.


----------



## Manfred (12. Dezember 2019)

Schön das viele mitkommen, also ab 18:30 Uhr am bekannten Stand.


----------



## gerdu (16. Dezember 2019)

Morgen?


----------



## scotty007 (17. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde zum Mehmet dazukommen, falls Ihr Euch das wieder einrichten könnt...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Dezember 2019)

Haben um 17Uhr ne Besichtigung, weiß also net ob ich es schaffe... also net warten...


----------



## luckylocke (17. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin leider beruflich unterwegs.


----------



## michael_bn (17. Dezember 2019)

Komme zum Stein. Endlich wieder kurz/kurz und ohne Jacke ☀?


----------



## Manfred (17. Dezember 2019)

dann komme ich zum Stein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (2. Januar 2020)

Frohes Neues!

Wie schaut's heut mit einer kleinen Weihnachtsspeckverbrennungsrunde aus?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. Januar 2020)

Mit Halsschmerzen ins Jahr gestartet  Muss hier ausharren....


----------



## luckylocke (2. Januar 2020)

Frohes neues Jahr ?. 
Ich bin auswärts.


----------



## michael_bn (2. Januar 2020)

Komme um 18h zum Stein!


----------



## DieterHaas (2. Januar 2020)

Erst am Dienstag ! ein frohes Neues Jahr Zusammen ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (6. Januar 2020)

Apropos Dienstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (6. Januar 2020)

Morgen Dienstag am Start ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Manfred (7. Januar 2020)

18.30 Uhr Stein


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Januar 2020)

die entzündung im hals hält sich hartnäckig  den start in die saison 2020 muss ich also noch aufschieben...


----------



## luckylocke (7. Januar 2020)

Ich bin leider auch nicht dabei.


----------



## michael_bn (7. Januar 2020)

Komme zum Treffpunkt.


----------



## DieterHaas (7. Januar 2020)

Andi ! eine gute Besserung ! Dieter


----------



## scotty007 (7. Januar 2020)

Wäre nur beim Après dabei...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Januar 2020)

Leider wieder verhindert


----------



## gerdu (14. Januar 2020)

wäre dabei wenn's trocken bleibt


----------



## luckylocke (14. Januar 2020)

gerdu schrieb:


> wäre dabei wenn's trocken bleibt


Dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (14. Januar 2020)

Auch ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## michael_bn (14. Januar 2020)

Schön windig heute, da komme ich gerne!


----------



## scotty007 (14. Januar 2020)

Da Mehmet heute wieder offen ist, wäre ich zur Abschlussbesprechung dabei...


----------



## gerdu (15. Januar 2020)

ich mach heute nochmal eine Spazierfahrt zur Talsperre, ca. 17:30 ab dem Chinaschiff - jemand dabei?


----------



## luckylocke (16. Januar 2020)

Heute Abend jemand zu einer Tour ins 7GB dabei?
18.00 Uhr am Stein


----------



## DieterHaas (16. Januar 2020)

Zu spät gesehen Gernot, aber sonst gerne !!! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Januar 2020)

Ist die vermutlich kälteste bevorstehende Nacht in der Wintersaison schon der BS-Tour würdig?


----------



## gerdu (20. Januar 2020)

Man muss sich wohl den Herausforderungen der Klimakrise stellen, wäre dabei...


----------



## Manfred (21. Januar 2020)

Bin nicht fit, euch viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael_bn (21. Januar 2020)

Muss erkältungsbedingt heute Abend auch aussetzen. Würde morgen ggf. locker rollen oder Donnerstag. Euch viel Spass heute!


----------



## luckylocke (21. Januar 2020)

Dabei


----------



## scotty007 (21. Januar 2020)

Mehmet-Dabei


----------



## DieterHaas (21. Januar 2020)

Heute bereits 6 Stunden mit Kollegen gefahren, teils sehr matschig, deshalb heute Abend nicht dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (22. Januar 2020)

wie schaut's heut mit Apres Bike Programm ohne biken aus?


----------



## luckylocke (22. Januar 2020)

Ich bin raus. Morgen leider auch, weil ich wahrscheinlich beruflich unterwegs bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (22. Januar 2020)

Fahrt am Freitag eine kurze Runde und schaut euch das Schlossleuchten an.


----------



## DieterHaas (28. Januar 2020)

Heute Abend keiner am Start ? O.K. Fahre selbst. Euch einen schönen Tag ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (28. Januar 2020)

wenns trocken bleibt bin ich dabei


----------



## Manfred (28. Januar 2020)

Bin raus.


----------



## DieterHaas (28. Januar 2020)

Hallo, Uwe !  War schon unterwegs, bin heute Abend raus ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Manfred (4. Februar 2020)

Wie sieht es diese Woche aus?
Heute soll das Wetter nicht so gut werden. 
Wie sieht es mit Mittwoch alternativ aus?


----------



## gerdu (4. Februar 2020)

morgen kann ich nicht, falls es heute wider Erwarten besser wird würde ich ne strassenlastige MTB Runde drehen...


----------



## DieterHaas (4. Februar 2020)

Hallo, Uwe ! Wäre heute dabei. Falls früher möglich, Kontakt über Handy ! Bis ca. Mitte April kann ich Mittwochs nie. Gruß Dieter


----------



## michael_bn (4. Februar 2020)

Wenns einigermaßen trocken ist, komme ich 18.30 Uhr zum Stein. Früher geht bei mir nicht.

Ansonsten vielleicht Donnerstag.


----------



## michael_bn (4. Februar 2020)

Regenradar sieht nicht gerade erfreulich aus. Bin heute Abend in Sachen biken raus. Donnerstag scheint besser zu werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (4. Februar 2020)

bin auch raus


----------



## Manfred (11. Februar 2020)

Bin wieder in Berlin, komme also nicht.


----------



## gerdu (11. Februar 2020)

wie schauts heut aus, mal gucken ob noch ein paar Bäume stehen?


----------



## sibu (11. Februar 2020)

Vergangene Nacht hat es im südlichen Siebengebirge deutlich mehr Bäume gelegt, als in der eigentlichen Sturmnacht davor. Das Schmelztal ist immer noch gesperrt, weil ein paar Wackelkandidaten die Rämungsarbeiten gefährden. Fahrt vorsichtig, es liegt auch viel "Kleinholz" auf den Wegen.


----------



## luckylocke (11. Februar 2020)

Dabei ?


----------



## michael_bn (11. Februar 2020)

Komme auch, allerdings heute ausnahmsweise wohl mal ohne aprés bike


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Februar 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Vergangene Nacht hat es im südlichen Siebengebirge deutlich mehr Bäume gelegt, als in der eigentlichen Sturmnacht davor. Das Schmelztal ist immer noch gesperrt, weil ein paar Wackelkandidaten die Rämungsarbeiten gefährden. Fahrt vorsichtig, es liegt auch viel "Kleinholz" auf den Wegen.


Das ist nicht wirklich verwunderlich, der ganze Regen der ersten nacht und die aufgeweichten Böden, da hat die 2 Sturmwelle leichtes Spiel!


----------



## sibu (11. Februar 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht wirklich verwunderlich, der ganze Regen der ersten nacht und die aufgeweichten Böden, da hat die 2 Sturmwelle leichtes Spiel!


Die Stellen, wo es hier letzte Nacht die Bäume geschmissen hat, sind eher auf Grund der geänderten Windrichtung (Nordwest statt West) abgeräumt worden. Vom Wasser ist es seit dem Hochwasser durgehend so viel, dass es sogar aus dem Sumpfgebieten (Ravensbruch, Schwarzenbruch) oberirdisch abläuft, in den letzten drei Tagen wurde es langsam weniger. 

Dafür weicht im Moment der Sturm einem leichten Schneetreiben


----------



## gerdu (11. Februar 2020)

Schnee???!!!! Ihr wisst was das heisst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (11. Februar 2020)

Der ist aber in den nächsten 30 Minuten wieder weggetaut.


----------



## luckylocke (11. Februar 2020)

Das ist mir doch zu unbeständig und matschig. Ich bin raus ?.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Februar 2020)

Bin verhindert...


----------



## michael_bn (11. Februar 2020)

Verzichte heute auch. Regenradar kündigt noch die ein oder andere Schauer an...


----------



## Manfred (18. Februar 2020)

Heute aber.


----------



## gerdu (18. Februar 2020)

ebenso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Februar 2020)

jo


----------



## luckylocke (18. Februar 2020)

Jaha


----------



## michael_bn (18. Februar 2020)

Wegen Renovierung heute verhindert. Allerdings würde ich später ins P nachkommen, sofern das noch angefahren wird.


----------



## Manfred (25. Februar 2020)

Wer kommt heute, falls es trocken bleibt?


----------



## luckylocke (25. Februar 2020)

Dabei


----------



## gerdu (25. Februar 2020)

für den unwahrscheinlichen Trockenheitsfall bin ich auch dabei


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. Februar 2020)

jau wäre auch dabei... finale Entscheidung gegen 17:30....


----------



## DieterHaas (25. Februar 2020)

Weiß noch nicht ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (25. Februar 2020)

dat gibt heut nix....


----------



## Manfred (25. Februar 2020)

Bin gerade gefahren. Komme nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. Februar 2020)

jau... ich verzichte auch...


----------



## DieterHaas (25. Februar 2020)

Komme auch nicht ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (25. Februar 2020)

Ich bin leider auch raus.


----------



## gerdu (3. März 2020)

heute?


----------



## Manfred (3. März 2020)

Bin raus, auf Schulung bei Frankfurt.


----------



## DieterHaas (3. März 2020)

Bin heute und nächste Woche (wegen TT) raus !! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (3. März 2020)

Dabei


----------



## michael_bn (3. März 2020)

Ich wär wohl dabei!


----------



## scotty007 (3. März 2020)

Fahren noch nicht bei mir, könnte aber zum Mehmet dazustoßen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. März 2020)

bin auch dabei... hoffentlich ohne den nächsten schauer zu erwischen ;-)


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. März 2020)

Ist mir morgen zu nassmatschigkaltusselig... Fahre nur zur Arbeit... Donnerstag soll schöner werden...


----------



## gerdu (9. März 2020)

hab heute das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt, wäre morgen bei Alternativprogramm dabei


----------



## luckylocke (10. März 2020)

Mal schauen, wie die Prognose um 16:00 Uhr aussieht. Wenn es von oben trocken bleibt, fahre ich mit dem Treckingrad eine Asphaltrunde.


----------



## Manfred (10. März 2020)

Alternativprogramm hört sich gut an, fahre heute nur auf der Rolle.


----------



## Manfred (17. März 2020)

Wie sieht es heute mit biken aus.
1,5 Meter Sicherheitsabstand war gesetzlich schon immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (17. März 2020)

Sinnvoll ist derzeit nur, sich mit Leuten draußen aufzuhalten, mit denen man sowieso im engen Kontakt ist (Familie, Kollegen). Wenn die jetzt verhängten Maßnahmen nicht greifen, wird es auf eine Ausgangssperre wie in Frankreich oder Italien hinauslaufen. Dort ist noch nicht mal Solo-Radeln erlaubt. Überlegt, was ihr tut!


----------



## Manfred (17. März 2020)

Werde doch später alleine ein Runde drehen.


----------



## DieterHaas (17. März 2020)

Heute jemand am Start ? Wäre dabei ! Von mir aus auch mit Sicherheitsabstand ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## sun909 (17. März 2020)

Vielleicht haben die Heinis vom Ordnungsamt ja schon Homeoffice 

Grüße


----------



## gerdu (17. März 2020)

Ach was, das komplette Ordnungsamt macht jetzt Aussendienst um die Abwehrkräfte zu stärken.

Muss gleich noch was erledigen und würde um 18:30 zum Stein kommen, wenn ich nicht da bin nicht warten.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. März 2020)

ich verzichte auch.... fahre wenn überhaupt alleine...


----------



## gerdu (17. März 2020)

schaffe es heute doch nicht


----------



## Manfred (24. März 2020)

Grüße an alle, haltet durch.
Viel Spaß beim zweiten SingleNachtbiken.


----------



## luckylocke (24. März 2020)

Ebenfalls schöne Grüße. 
Bleibt sauber .
Bis bald im Wald.


----------



## Manfred (28. April 2020)

Grüße an alle die alleine fahren.
Wann können wir wieder zusammen biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (28. April 2020)

Hallo, Manfred ! Wegen mir, nächste Woche Dienstag, wann Du willst ! Und/Oder Mittwoch, geht auch ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (29. April 2020)

Generell gerne mal wieder. Aber mit Mundschutz will ich nicht fahren. Daher die nächste Woche erstmal lieber noch alleine.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. Mai 2020)

ich werde heute abend mal wieder am treffpunkt vorbei schauen, vielleicht ist ja jemand da


----------



## michael_bn (5. Mai 2020)

Könnte sein, dass ich zufällig in der Gegend bin


----------



## DieterHaas (5. Mai 2020)

Kann heute Abend nicht ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Trekki (5. Mai 2020)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Aber mit Mundschutz will ich nicht fahren.


Habe ich schon probiert: nur von zu Hause bis zum Supermarkt, auf dem Trekkingrad. Nach 500 m fühle ich mich schon etwas benebelt. Es kommt einfach zu wenig Sauerstoff durch.

Gruss vom Solo-Fahrer und hoffentlich bald mit-anderen-Fahrer.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Mai 2020)

ich schau mal wieder vorbei...


----------



## DieterHaas (12. Mai 2020)

Hallo, Andi ! Ich bin heute und nächste Woche leider auch raus, wegen Zahnbehandlungen !! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (12. Mai 2020)

Ich schau auch vorbei ?.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael_bn (12. Mai 2020)

Komme wohl auch zufällig vorbei.


----------



## gerdu (13. Mai 2020)

wie schauts denn Donnerstag aus? Mit Sicherheitsabstand auf gelb gekennzeichneten Wegen dürfen wir ja wieder Sport treiben.


----------



## luckylocke (13. Mai 2020)

Do bin ich im Quarantäne Country.


----------



## scotty007 (13. Mai 2020)

gerdu schrieb:


> wie schauts denn Donnerstag aus? Mit Sicherheitsabstand auf gelb gekennzeichneten Wegen dürfen wir ja wieder Sport treiben.


Wenn Du das alles schon penibelst gecheckt hast, kann ich mir das gut vorstellen...?


----------



## DieterHaas (14. Mai 2020)

Hallo, Scotty/Martin ! Könntest Du mir mal die alte Uhr mitbringen/oder Treffen, tätest mir einen großen Gefallen ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (18. Mai 2020)

Morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (18. Mai 2020)

Hallo, Uwe ! Wenn ich halbwegs fit bin (Zähne heute) wäre ich morgen, gerne auch früher am Start ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (18. Mai 2020)

früher schaffe ich wohl kaum


----------



## luckylocke (18. Mai 2020)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## michael_bn (19. Mai 2020)

Ich bin heute nicht am Start, werde allenfalls eine leichte Runde rollen.


----------



## gerdu (25. Mai 2020)

Morgen?


----------



## luckylocke (25. Mai 2020)

Ja


----------



## DieterHaas (26. Mai 2020)

Auch dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Manfred (26. Mai 2020)

Bin heute mit meiner Frau unterwegs - Hochzeitstag.
Euch viel Spaß


----------



## dom_i (26. Mai 2020)

Seid ihr mir auf dem Spooky Downhill entgegen gekommen? Das ist doch klar eine Einbahnstraße!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. Juni 2020)

Wir fahren nur Wege die für Radfahrer laut dem Wegekonzept zugelassen sind 

Morgen  wie gewohnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael_bn (2. Juni 2020)

Logisch!


----------



## DieterHaas (2. Juni 2020)

Weiß noch nicht, bitte nicht warten ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (2. Juni 2020)

Heute? Jau!


----------



## Manfred (9. Juni 2020)

Heute niemand am Start?


----------



## luckylocke (9. Juni 2020)

Doch ?


----------



## scotty007 (9. Juni 2020)

Ich wollte auch. 19 Uhr Vinxel ok für Euch?


----------



## luckylocke (9. Juni 2020)

scotty007 schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch. 19 Uhr Vinxel ok für Euch?


Ja ?


----------



## michael_bn (9. Juni 2020)




----------



## gerdu (16. Juni 2020)

wie schauts denn heute aus, bis zum Abend soll der Regen durch sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (16. Juni 2020)

Uwe ! Bin raus, zu nass ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. Juni 2020)

wenn es um 17:45 absehbar ist, dass es kaum / gar nicht mehr regnet, bin ich am start


----------



## michael_bn (16. Juni 2020)

Ich muss heute mal ne Runde aussetzen  nächste Woche (oder morgen / Donnerstag) wieder


----------



## scotty007 (16. Juni 2020)

Bin heute nicht dabei wegen Regen und sonstiger Unlust...


----------



## Manfred (16. Juni 2020)

Ist mir zu nass, bleibe zu Hause


----------



## luckylocke (16. Juni 2020)

Ist mir zu matschig und nass. Ich bin raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (16. Juni 2020)

Regen ist bis 20 Uhr verlängert, bin auch raus


----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. Juni 2020)

ok dann lass ich das wohl auch...


----------



## gerdu (23. Juni 2020)

heute?


----------



## michael_bn (23. Juni 2020)

Jau, sieht nicht nach Regen aus


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Juni 2020)

leider verhindert...


----------



## Manfred (23. Juni 2020)

Bin da bei


----------



## luckylocke (23. Juni 2020)

Dabei


----------



## DieterHaas (23. Juni 2020)

Dabei ! Vielleicht habt Ihr ja Lust auf den rechten Ausläufer der Wahnbachtalsperrenrunde ?!! Gruß Dieter


----------



## scotty007 (23. Juni 2020)

Bin heute nicht am Start...


----------



## gerdu (25. Juni 2020)

Heute nochmal 17:30 ab dem Chinaschiff, wollten mal Wahnbach rechtsherum fahren, evtl. zur Drachenschanze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (25. Juni 2020)

Uwe ! Bin wie gesagt, dabei ! Bis nachher ! Dieter


----------



## michael_bn (25. Juni 2020)

Komme auch!


----------



## gerdu (30. Juni 2020)

heute?


----------



## DieterHaas (30. Juni 2020)

Dabei ! Dieter


----------



## michael_bn (30. Juni 2020)

Mir fällt keine Ausrede ein, daher dabei


----------



## luckylocke (30. Juni 2020)

Ich werde etwas eher starten und alleine fahren, weil ich vom Wandern total kaputt bin.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Juli 2020)

heute!


----------



## gerdu (7. Juli 2020)

was sonst


----------



## michael_bn (7. Juli 2020)

Muss heute etwas später starten, daher kurzes Solo. Zum after bike komm ich aber dazu, bitte Ort und Zeit durchgeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (7. Juli 2020)

Kann leider nicht, da defekter Mantel. Bestellung angestossen, dauert aber. Komme evtl auch zum After Bike...


----------



## gerdu (7. Juli 2020)

so kalt ist doch auch wieder nicht?

ich sag mal 20:45-21 Uhr am Chinaschiff


----------



## DieterHaas (7. Juli 2020)

Dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (7. Juli 2020)

Dabei


----------



## gerdu (8. Juli 2020)

laut Vorhersage soll es ab morgen Mittag trocken bleiben.

Ich würde dann nochmal um 17 Uhr am Chinaschiff zur Königsforst Runde starten.


----------



## DieterHaas (8. Juli 2020)

Uwe ! Bin dann morgen dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (9. Juli 2020)

Warte immer noch auf mein Mäntelchen...?


----------



## gerdu (14. Juli 2020)

Mit viel Optimismus kann man sich eine Lücke im herannahenden Regengebiet einbilden...wäre dann am Start


----------



## luckylocke (14. Juli 2020)

Mal schauen, ob es bis 18.00 Uhr durch ist. Dann wäre ich dabei.


----------



## sibu (14. Juli 2020)

Home Office ist vorbei und ich schaue immer wieder mal, wie der Heimweg wird: Derzeit verschiebt der Regenradar den Beginn des Regens pro vergangene Stunde um 15 Minuten nach hinten. Regenanfang war schon mal um 17:00, aktuell soll es ab 17:30 regnen, aber mit Glück komme ich gerade so trocken nach Hause. Für euch würde das bedeuten, dass ihr gerade so im Trockenen losfahren könnt. Aber welche Verlässlichkeit habe Regen-Vorhersagen ...


----------



## scotty007 (14. Juli 2020)

Neuer Mantel auf dem Bock, würde aber bei der Prognose eher morgen fahren wollen...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Juli 2020)

Sieht nicht gut aus... mir reicht der Rückweg heute, wird vermutlich schon nass genug...


----------



## DieterHaas (14. Juli 2020)

Hallo ! Sehr wahrscheinlich heute nicht am Start, eher Donnerstag, wenn trocken ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (14. Juli 2020)

Ich bin leider auch nicht dabei. Ich kann aber morgen Abend starten.


----------



## luckylocke (15. Juli 2020)

Und heute Abend? 
Ich kann schon ab 18.00 Uhr.


----------



## gerdu (15. Juli 2020)

keine Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty007 (15. Juli 2020)

Ich könnte heute.
@luckylocke: würde ab Niederholtorf zusteigen, falls möglich


----------



## DieterHaas (15. Juli 2020)

Mittwochs kann ich nie ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (21. Juli 2020)

heute?


----------



## luckylocke (21. Juli 2020)

Nicht dabei ?


----------



## DieterHaas (21. Juli 2020)

Bin heute Abend dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## michael_bn (21. Juli 2020)

werde es wohl auch rechtzeitig zum Treffpunkt schaffen!


----------



## Manfred (21. Juli 2020)

Habe um 17 Uhr einen Zahnarzttermin. Sollte rechtzeitig klappen, sonst melde ich mich.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Juli 2020)

Weiß noch nicht genau ob es klappt. Entweder bin ich da oder net


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Juli 2020)

Wie war dat jetzt?! 17:30 China?! Ich würde vorbei schauen, kann aber noch nicht garantiert sagen ob ich die ganze Tour mitfahren werde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (23. Juli 2020)

17:30 Stein


----------



## michael_bn (23. Juli 2020)

?


----------



## gerdu (28. Juli 2020)

Heute?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (28. Juli 2020)

jau


----------



## DieterHaas (28. Juli 2020)

Denke dabei...


----------



## michael_bn (28. Juli 2020)

Muss heute leider verzichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (28. Juli 2020)

Bin dabei.


----------



## luckylocke (28. Juli 2020)

Hmm, die Benachrichtigungen landen im Spam. 
Ich bin aber auf dem Land unterwegs und daher raus.


----------



## sibu (28. Juli 2020)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Hmm, die Benachrichtigungen landen im Spam.
> Ich bin aber auf dem Land unterwegs und daher raus.


Du hast nichts verpasst. Es war zwar schönes Wetter mit guter Aussicht, aber es war voll. Mir sind dreimal dieselben fünf Biker über den Weg gefahren.


----------



## gerdu (29. Juli 2020)

Morgen noch mal 17:30 bei den Schweinen im Kottenforst...


----------



## DieterHaas (30. Juli 2020)

Hallo, Uwe ! Bin dabei, evtl. Chris auch. Treffpunkt Chinachiff/Stein geht ? Wenn ja, wieviel Uhr ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. Juli 2020)

Jau, werde dort sein, peile jedoch Rückkehr vor 20:00Uhr an.


----------



## Manfred (4. August 2020)

Wer kommt?
Ich nin dabei.


----------



## gerdu (4. August 2020)

jo


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. August 2020)

klappt heute nicht...


----------



## michael_bn (4. August 2020)

Kann heute auch nicht. Geburtstag (nicht der eigene...)!

Wäre aber Mittwoch/Donnerstag für ne Tour zu haben. Gerne auch Rennrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (4. August 2020)

Dabei


----------



## scotty007 (4. August 2020)

Heute mal nicht dabei...?


----------



## gerdu (5. August 2020)

heute kann ich nicht, morgen würde ich nochmal Wahnbach linksherum mit Rückweg über HoChi machen. Wird deutlich kürzer als neulich...


----------



## michael_bn (5. August 2020)

Das klingt gut. Da würde ich aller Voraussicht nach mitkommen!


----------



## DieterHaas (5. August 2020)

Wie gesagt dabei ! Uhrzeit ! Treffpunkt ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (5. August 2020)

würde mal 17 Uhr am Schiff anpeilen wenn das für Euch passt


----------



## DieterHaas (5. August 2020)

Paßt ! Bis morgen. Gruß Dieter


----------



## DieterHaas (11. August 2020)

Heute jemand am Start ! Wäre dabei ! Gruß dieter


----------



## gerdu (11. August 2020)

jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael_bn (11. August 2020)

Auch dabei


----------



## luckylocke (11. August 2020)

Dito


----------



## Manfred (11. August 2020)

Bin raus.


----------



## Manfred (18. August 2020)

Will hoffen dass die Gewitterwolke mich nicht ausbremst.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. August 2020)

Unabhängig vom Wetter bin ich heute net dabei...


----------



## luckylocke (18. August 2020)

Hallo, ich bin am Start. Bei Regen natürlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael_bn (18. August 2020)

Die Lage im Regenradar ist mir zu uneindeutig...ich bleib daher heute zu Hause!


----------



## gerdu (25. August 2020)

heute?


----------



## michael_bn (25. August 2020)

Dabei


----------



## luckylocke (25. August 2020)

Ich bin heute leider raus ?.


----------



## Manfred (25. August 2020)

Dabei


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. August 2020)

jojojo


----------



## gerdu (1. September 2020)

heute?


----------



## luckylocke (1. September 2020)

Dabei


----------



## Manfred (1. September 2020)

Auch


----------



## michael_bn (1. September 2020)

auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (8. September 2020)

Wer ist heute dabei?


----------



## gerdu (8. September 2020)

was sonst?


----------



## luckylocke (8. September 2020)

Bin raus


----------



## scotty007 (8. September 2020)

Bin dabei. Bin um 19 Uhr in Vinxel PP, falls es die Route zulässt...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. September 2020)

jo


----------



## michael_bn (8. September 2020)

Auch dabei!


----------



## gerdu (15. September 2020)

?


----------



## luckylocke (15. September 2020)

?


----------



## michael_bn (15. September 2020)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. September 2020)

jau


----------



## Manfred (15. September 2020)

Dabei


----------



## DieterHaas (15. September 2020)

Dabei ! Dieter


----------



## gerdu (22. September 2020)

?


----------



## luckylocke (22. September 2020)

Bin leider erkrankt


----------



## DieterHaas (22. September 2020)

Evtl., nicht warten ! Gute Besserung an Gernot ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (22. September 2020)

Dabei


----------



## michael_bn (22. September 2020)

Kann heute erst später, ich würde aber zum China Schiff nachkommen!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. September 2020)

auch dabei, aber gemütlich!


----------



## Manfred (29. September 2020)

Werde bei den Wetter kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## gerdu (29. September 2020)

bin dabei wenn von oben trocken


----------



## luckylocke (29. September 2020)

Dabei


----------



## Manfred (29. September 2020)

Bin raus, bin bereits Nass geworden.


----------



## michael_bn (29. September 2020)

Komme


----------



## DieterHaas (29. September 2020)

Komme


----------



## scotty007 (6. Oktober 2020)

Wird heute gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (6. Oktober 2020)

Ja


----------



## Black-Under (6. Oktober 2020)

Warum lese ich jedesmal "Nacktbiken in Bonn"


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Oktober 2020)

schaffe es heute net.... fahre nur ein bissel alleine im kofo...


----------



## gerdu (6. Oktober 2020)

Urlaub...


----------



## michael_bn (6. Oktober 2020)

Verschiebe auf morgen. Regenradar sieht nicht gerade gut aus...


----------



## luckylocke (6. Oktober 2020)

Bin auch rrrrraus


----------



## scotty007 (6. Oktober 2020)

Wird heute gefahren?


michael_bn schrieb:


> Verschiebe auf morgen. Regenradar sieht nicht gerade gut aus...


Ja, wahrscheinlich besser. Regnet auch schon. Ich kann auch morgen fahren...


----------



## michael_bn (7. Oktober 2020)

18.30 Uhr am PP Vinxel


----------



## gerdu (13. Oktober 2020)

heute?

evtl. mal in Königswinter dönern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieterHaas (13. Oktober 2020)

Dabei ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## luckylocke (13. Oktober 2020)

Beim Radeln dabei


----------



## michael_bn (13. Oktober 2020)

Ist noch unklar ob es rechtzeitig klappt. Daher bitte nicht warten


----------



## luckylocke (20. Oktober 2020)

Und heut Abend...?


----------



## gerdu (20. Oktober 2020)

mal Wetter beobachten


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Oktober 2020)

jau, Regen könnte vorbei huschen, endgültige Entscheidung so bis17:45


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Oktober 2020)

und wie ist die Stimmung?


----------



## michael_bn (20. Oktober 2020)

Bin heute raus. Morgen siehts besser aus


----------



## gerdu (20. Oktober 2020)

hab auch keine Lust, morgen höchstens after bike...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Oktober 2020)

ok, ich spare es mir wohl auch...


----------



## luckylocke (20. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin leider auch raus


----------



## scotty007 (20. Oktober 2020)

Ich war nie drin...
Habe morgen den ganzen Tag frei und fahre tagsüber...


----------



## DieterHaas (20. Oktober 2020)

Und ich könnte am Donnerstag, wenn Wetter O.K. und da jemand biken will ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## Manfred (27. Oktober 2020)

Wer kommt heutabend?
Ich bin dabei.


----------



## gerdu (27. Oktober 2020)

wenns nicht regnet


----------



## sibu (27. Oktober 2020)

gerdu schrieb:


> wenns nicht regnet


So wie letzten Dienstag? Da war es südlich vom Auge Gottes trocken  .  Von den Sonnenuntergängen im Rest der Woche will ich schon gar nicht reden, aber die Sommerzeit ist leider vorbei. Dafür geht es diese Woche auf Vollmond zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (27. Oktober 2020)

Dabei


----------



## michael_bn (27. Oktober 2020)

Bin heute nicht dabei


----------



## scotty007 (27. Oktober 2020)

Dabei, ab Vinxel PP


----------



## DieterHaas (29. November 2020)

Dienstag soll es regnen ! Evtl. als vorschlag morgen fahren !?! Gruß Dieter


----------



## gerdu (29. November 2020)

Mo bin ich nicht in BN


----------



## DieterHaas (26. Januar 2021)

Heute Abend jemand am Start, evtl. auch gerne Straßenrunde !  Gruß Dieter


----------



## sibu (26. Januar 2021)

Der Winterwald ist wunderschön, aber wenn ihr abseits der Straße fahren wollt, nehmt Spikereifen: Der festgefahrene und -getretene Schnee (ab 200 m liegt er noch) ist gestern über Tag angetaut und über Nacht wieder gefroren. Auch wenn es auch oben im Moment etwas über 0° ist, taut es noch nicht und gegen Abend kann es wieder anziehen.


----------



## DieterHaas (2. März 2021)

Heute jemand am Start ?! Gruß Dieter


----------



## DieterHaas (13. April 2021)

Hallo ! Heute jemand am Start !? Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tischtennis (3. August 2021)

Hallo ! Fahrt Ihr heute ! Problem mit meinem Netz ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## LukePC (19. Oktober 2021)

Fahrt ihr morgen 18:30 Uhr vom Stein los?
Ich würde mich gerne noch mal dran hängen.
Geht jetzt alles über WhatsApp statt dem Forum oder so?


Edit sagt, es ist schon Dienstag 🙂


----------



## DieterHaas (24. Januar 2022)

An Alle ! Bekomme morgen 20:45 Uhr eine Waschmaschine geliefert ! Können wir um 18:00 Uhr bitte starten ?!  Gruß Dieter


----------



## JochenKlein (24. Januar 2022)

Hi Dieter, von mir aus gerne;-)


----------



## gerdu (24. Januar 2022)

ich schaffs nicht früher


----------



## Kingp187 (19. Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen, ist das Thema noch aktuell? Würde gerne mal ein paar Runden mit meinem neuen Bike drehen. Welche Voraussetzungen gelten bei euch? 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JochenKlein (22. Februar 2022)

Morgen an Alle! Plant ihr Heute zu fahren? Sieht ja mal wieder nach Regen am Nachmittag/Abend aus.


----------



## gerdu (22. Februar 2022)

bin heute nicht in Bonn, evtl. morgen...

@Kingp187 : keine Voraussetzungen, wir fahren meist so 40-50 km, 800 - 1000 HM ohne Motor, CC lastig , nachher Bier..


----------



## DieterHaas (26. April 2022)

Hallo ! Heute jemand am Start, Wetter geht evtl. Gruß Dieter


----------



## DieterHaas (17. Mai 2022)

Hallo ! Heute jemand am Start ?! Gruß Dieter


----------



## DieterHaas (20. Juli 2022)

Hallo, Jochen ! Ginge dies mit dem Grillen auch 1 Woche später ? Gruß Dieter


----------



## JochenKlein (20. Juli 2022)

Hallo Dieter, 
nee, wir haben uns auf den 26. festgelegt. Klappt es bei dir nicht?
Grüße Jochen


----------



## DieterHaas (21. Juli 2022)

Sehr wahrscheinlich nicht, weiß ich am WE, bin evtl. wegen Urlaub die ganze Woche in Leverkusen ! Gruß Dieter


----------



## DieterHaas (29. November 2022)

Hallo ! Fährt heute Abend jemand von Euch ?!! Gruß Dieter


----------

